# MSPA General Discussion Thread V - Act 6



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Fuck how many posts does it take ?

edit:


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Nepeta would cry at this


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

the world sucks


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Sup gaiz


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay new thread, subscribed.

Call me when something interesting happens.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2011)

hey fuck you guys, I won and cubey cheated


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

KT, I have failed you...

I've failed you all.

All hope is lost.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

What is this communism?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> KT, I have failed you...
> 
> I've failed you all.
> 
> All hope is lost.



Does this mean Plat is gone?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Since Cubey is well Cubey, I officially give the new thread rights to Pipe. Cubed one can eat a dick.


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum is dead!


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Since Cubey is well Cubey, I officially give the new thread rights to Pipe. Cubed one can eat a dick.



Don't make me get the oven


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Reported for antisemitism. Enjoy ur b&


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Didi said:


> Platinum is dead!



If it isn't didi .


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

I was talking about getting the oven and making you eat a pizza with horrible toppings 

You're Jewish?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

We are all jews.


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 11, 2011)

Terrible first post winner. Terrible.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 11, 2011)

First page.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd report Cubey for being a terrible poster but I'm afraid he'll get modded.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Of course the australian is into the masochist game where everything in nature is out to murder you.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2011)

I finally found my home :33


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey won?

I declare Captain Mexico to be the winner on the basis that "lol cubey"


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

I second that motion.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

So as I was working tonight I did some thinking.

And came to wonder a question for you guys:

*At what point in Homestuck did shit get real for you?*

For me, it was 4/1/2010, with  Dave: Accelerate. With John having pchooo'd and died and Dave going full Future Trunks, this made me go dayum, this story is gonna be deeper than just 'kids and fun'.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Jack killing the black queen.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2011)

_Dave: Ascend to the Highest Point in the Building_ in Act Two was what got me reading compulsively, I was once a week catch up before then.

_WV: Ascend_ is what turned me into a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 11, 2011)

Hmmm, i found it quite slow and confusing to start with, i must admit. Not sure when it took off for me, but probably some point around act 2...


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2011)

So wait is Tazmo a bot now?


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

Shit really got real for me with  Enter
Then with  Jack: Ascend it was OHSHIT
And after  Descend I thought 'oh man this is going to be better than PS'



Platinum said:


> If it isn't didi .





>only one still wearing the set

Meh, I would've changed already too but the set I want to wear is on my laptop, which isn't here.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2011)

Jhon: Retrive your arms from the chest


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2011)

well don't you look like a dick now, Didi?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

WV: Lead your men to victory!


----------



## mali (Sep 11, 2011)

That title


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> well don't you look like a dick now, Didi?



wait     wut


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Didi said:


> wait     wut



You said you were the only one w/ the ancset

Followed immediately by Ban and his ancest.


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

When I said only one I meant one of the few


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

If this thread title isn't a pun on EoA5 by tomorrow, I swear...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2011)

OH GOD SUNNY

THAT DOCTOR WHO EPISODE


----------



## mali (Sep 11, 2011)

Ban, why do I have a picture of a 30 year old monogamous English men in my head when I think of you


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> OH GOD SUNNY
> 
> THAT DOCTOR WHO EPISODE



I lied             .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

All of you failed.

This is like 3000 years of darkness right here.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

cubey got the op? fuck yes


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> cubey got the op? fuck yes



I think you mean fuck no


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 11, 2011)

Well thread three finished really quickly compared to the other two. Now off to do more interesting things.


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2011)

We need another Vriska title.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> We need another Vriska title.



This is why your the best Paul, not like this bucket fodder

or these complaining bitches.

You also make great fanart


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This is why your the best Paul, not like this bucket fodder
> 
> or these complaining bitches.
> 
> You also make great fanart


xD Wahaha thanks. I try.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

SO MUCH SWAG


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> SO MUCH SWAG


BEST PAIRING IN HOMESTUCK


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

That pic makes me want to change my set


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

dem blue DSLs


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That pic makes me want to change my set


Tough choice honestly. Josuke is boss.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Friendship or Lesbians.

IRL I'd choose lesbians, but IRL I wouldn't be able to have such a manly friendship.

Such a hard choose


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2011)

Manly lesbian friendship o:


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Manly lesbian friendship o:



This is like the best kind of friendship.

But JJBA genderswaps are blasphemy.


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This is like the best kind of friendship.
> 
> But JJBA genderswaps are blasphemy.


Part 6 would work though


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I think you mean fuck no



fuck no i don't mean fuck no, i most certainly mean fuck yes

no updates for a month, i'm back, cubey's got the op in the thread... if things keep going  the way they are then people like tv are going to wind up having some serious autistic meltdowns, it's going to escalate way beyond anxiously rocking back and forward in his special chair, he'll be starting to punch himself in the head and shit, wildly ripping bloody chunks of scalp off his dome until his parents have to bust in and hold him down to prevent further self harm

trying in vain to hug him back to a state of peace, they will require all the shooshes and paps, all of them

and i mean sylar's low self esteem has left him only a few steps away from hanging himself as it is already, all he needs is the right kind of inspiration to set him on his way to a better place 

the FEELINGS and EMOTIONS around here are about to reach unseen heights, it's a very exiting time to be alive


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

........okay then.

anyways


----------



## mali (Sep 11, 2011)

Bro and Dave title/=thread


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

the title should be "> MSPA discussion thread: Ascend to Bucket Tier"


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2011)

Poorly made troll horns in cosplay always get to me.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

And I looked, and behold a _pail_ horse, 
and his name that sat on him was Cubey, 
and Hell followed with him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Poorly made troll horns in cosplay always get to me.



I wasn't paying attention


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> cubey got the op? fuck yes



Oh fuck, you're back.

This thread is doomed.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

crossbow trying to fit in with the cool kids, not even knowing why

unaware that i am the coolest of all and that they are all simply uppity nerds 

i am the star


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

it is, in fact, me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't think homestuck is that bad.

But him liking the fact Cubey got the thread is questionable.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I don't think homestuck is that bad.
> 
> But him liking the fact Cubey got the thread is questionable.



you don't share the angry mob's belief that i am that bad, i don't share the angry mob's belief that cubey is that bad, see how it works?

we already saw in one of the previous threads that none of them could even remember why they started calling cubey bad in the first place, except for being stuck with equius as his troll.. they just mindlessly copy each other for no reason like 11 year olds trying to fit in.. most of them don't even have shit to say in the thread at all when they're not chiming in with stuff like "yeah!! shut up cubey!!!!".. everyone line up for the parrot parade 

the thread is an endless cycle of this boring faggotry and it's not even worth posting funny edits or whatever any more for the chimp community to enjoy, it's far more entertaining to annoy them, like doing a drive by with a supersoaker full of piss on one of those groups of dumbass kids who hang around showing off to each other 

at the touch of a button


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I'm telling you right now I think Cubey's terrible cuz he says terrible things. (most of the time.)


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

i have seen cubey pull out all kinds of crazy knowledge in other threads and shoot arrogant motormouth dipshits like legendarybeauty down so hard that they can't even try to get back up

that is no simple task

i have complete faith that cubey can lead us all to a new era of enlightenment


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

I never insulted his intelligence, but you can not deny he says flat out bad things.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2011)

what do you mean "belief"?

I'm pretty sure harvard's dean of medicine already presented his htree layered study of cubey's terribleness


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I never insulted his intelligence, but you can not deny he says flat out bad things.



i don't believe in good or bad

there are only different buckets containing different forms of genetic material, from different origins and destined to fulfill different purposes in the grand scheme of things

each has its rightful place somewhere amidst the great incestuous slurry


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

I have _personal_ reasons for being disgusted by you, Homestuck.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I have _personal_ reasons for being disgusted by you, Homestuck.



it's good to have your own values


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Homestuck go home and be a family man.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

i'm too busy being an asshole on the internet

being a responsible adult with any sense of priorities is just going to have to wait its turn


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> it's good to have your own values



Would you look at this fucker, feigning tolerance and shit.

Gets on my nerves.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I never insulted his intelligence, but you can not deny he says flat out bad things.



"Bad things."

Lol this is funny coming from you, considering some of the things people have put you through in this thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Sign, Cubey got this thread off to a bad start and its gone downhill since


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Talk about something then Sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

I miss seeing Update Nepeta at the bottom right corner of my screen


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

bad is good

it is the nigredo stage of the alchemical process, everything is blackened, killed, broken down and destroyed, reducing everything into ashes and dirt which the seed of a new future may take root in

this pile of horseshit is budding with all these new blossoms and stuff maaaan, miracles

when the darkness becomes too great, whiney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will stop adding to it with their dark complaining bullshit and the lightbringers will awaken from their slumber, knowing that the time has come to make their move

and then i will masturbate, with my divine mission having been completed


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Indeed Homefuck 

On a serious note, why is Hussie linking me to this Jail Bard shit


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

no Cubey you're the jail bard shit


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

I am the shit. It's me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> "Bad things."
> 
> Lol this is funny coming from you, considering some of the things people have put you through in this thread.



Only people that say shit about me are CD, Sylar and TV. 

Try again.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

The Bard of Jail


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Right, and you just follow them by pretending to hate me 

You don't even know why.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Nope you just antagonize people here , if you acted the way you act in the Mafia FC like you did here then we'd be cool.

And I don't follow TV,Sylar or CD. They already know what it is.

In fact when we were talking politics yesterday  you were pretty chill then too


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

So how am I antagonizing anyone lol? I'm just floating by, tryna get some love


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So how am I antagonizing anyone lol? I'm just floating by, tryna get some love





Cubey said:


> Don't make me get the oven




The set comes off annoying too but that might just be me.

Look Cubey if you just chill from this point on and don't say any thing weird or bring up anything bucket tier then if people fuck with you I'll be the first one to defend you. 

Just be chill bro.

Don't ask me what's bucket tier either your smart enough to know.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio : Cubey :: Crossbow : Homestuck


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> KizaruTachio : Cubey :: Crossbow : Homestuck



This is true, so very true.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not changing how I behave just because it annoys you. Sorry bro, you be chill.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

I gave it an honest try, I guess you can't lead a horse to water.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

You can feel the blackrom in the air. It is thick as tar.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i'm too busy being an asshole on the internet
> 
> being a responsible adult with any sense of priorities is just going to have to wait its turn



sounds like my daily life


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Skotty said:


> sounds like my daily life



You may be good at being awful, but Homestuck does it... let's say 'better'?


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Only people that say shit about me are CD, Sylar and TV.



they are actually the real trio of evil in this thread

tv only gets a free pass for his ruthless tyranny just because he _*used to be*_ hussie for a while, and the other 2 get away with their crimes through the science of dickhugging

me and cubey are the true protagonists in this story, the plucky underdogs striving to win freedom for every man to hold his bucket up in pride instead of being forced to hide it in shame

sunny and noob represent a small group of free-spirited rogues who cannot be fully tamed by the trio of evil's unjust oppression, but will not necessarily try to fight them too much

kizaru is a simple vriska fan who never wanted any of this trouble but had it forced on him because of what he is, he recieves hate through no fault of his own

crossbow is still young and struggling to figure out what he wants to do with his life, but i fear he may yet succumb to the power that the trio of evil holds and seek the protection offered to those who are too weak to stray far from underneath its wing on their own


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> crossbow is still young and struggling to figure out what he wants to do with his life, but i fear he may yet succumb to the power that the trio of evil holds and seek the protection offered to those who are too weak to stray far from underneath its wing on their own



Case and point.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't get why it has to be like this at all.

Your all grown men I don't see why it's so hard to talk to each other like human beings.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

because some people are just elitist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

whycantwebefriends.mp3


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not choosing sides I'm talking about everyone.

What you said about TV's autism was kind of messed up Homes. 

But calling someone Terrible all the time isn't right either. There's a certain level of respect that gets lost in this thread and that just isn't right especially   considering some of you are grown-ass men . We don't have to like each other but let's at least give some degree of respect.


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> they are actually the real trio of evil in this thread
> 
> tv only gets a free pass for his ruthless tyranny just because he _*used to be*_ hussie for a while, and the other 2 get away with their crimes through the science of dickhugging
> 
> ...



I just hate everyone


where do I fit in?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> sunny and noob represent a small group of free-spirited rogues who cannot be fully tamed by the trio of evil's unjust oppression, but will not necessarily try to fight them too much


I call Han Solo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1YbFnkZwZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm not choosing sides I'm talking about everyone.
> 
> What you said about TV's autism was kind of messed up Homes.
> 
> But calling someone Terrible all the time isn't right either. There's a certain level of respect that gets lost in this thread and that just isn't right especially   considering some of you are grown-ass men . We don't have to like each other but let's at least give some degree of respect.


i thought we were being relentlessly lighthearted

if i made tv hurt himself i will feel really bad



Didi said:


> I just hate everyone
> 
> 
> where do I fit in?



some rep circle or another



Sunuvmann said:


> I call Han Solo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1YbFnkZwZk[/YOUTUBE]



maybe didi can be an ewok or whatever, i'm sure we can find something


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Shit is Chewbacca :33


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I gave it an honest try, I guess you can't lead a horse to water.



I guess you can't teach a sheep to quit riding cock. Grow the fuck up, lrn2 form your own opinions, and quit being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Maybe then you can come at me. For now, fuck off my dick.

Come at me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

I guess Cubey'd make a good enough shonen hero.

Because he's a complete moron


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I guess you can't teach a *sheep to quit riding cock*. Grow the fuck up, lrn2 form your own opinions, and quit being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Maybe then you can come at me. For now, fuck off my dick.
> 
> Come at me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



You seem mad. 

Maybe you should calm the fuck down, before you say something you regret.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> they are actually the real trio of evil in this thread
> 
> tv only gets a free pass for his ruthless tyranny just because he _*used to be*_ hussie for a while, and the other 2 get away with their crimes through the science of dickhugging
> 
> ...



He is also the young knave who falls under their manipulation to avoid their wrath. He should join us, along with Cross 



KizaruTachio said:


> I'm not choosing sides I'm talking about everyone.
> 
> What you said about TV's autism was kind of messed up Homes.
> 
> *But calling someone Terrible all the time isn't right either. There's a certain level of respect that gets lost in this thread and that just isn't right especially   considering some of you are grown-ass men . We don't have to like each other but let's at least give some degree of respect.*



You say this, and then try to fit in by pulling all kinds of black rom against me for no reason.

I need to know where you stand 

Do you hate me, or do are you indifferent? Just tell me now, so I know not to bother with you anymore. Because I have a certain amount of respect for everyone itt.

TV: Dickhead and an elitist, but always states what he feels.
CD: Also an elitist dick, but he's been like that forever, andh e can be amusing at times.
Sylar: Sheep.
Zenieth: Sheep.
Platinum: Bro.
Didi: Bro.
ETT: Bro.
Sage: Mexican. Not sure if dickhead or bro. Somewhere in between
Sunny: Hates me for absolutely no reason. I like him anyway.
Pipe: ???
Cadrien: Bro.
Cross: Innocent, and cool in my book
KT: Sheep.
Homestuck: Bro.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You seem mad.
> 
> Maybe you should calm the fuck down, before you say something you regret.



Bite me. I'm tired of dealing with your bullshit. In the Mafia FC, you are perfectly normal. ITT, you are all over my nuts, slobbering.

You claim I antagonize people, When have I done this? And why do you need to white-knight them?

Fuck off already.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

I like how I'm a dick even though I tried to be cool with you. 

I don't give a darn about the stupid horsecock shit. The fact that you pretended to have a slave accent  and threatened to put Sunny in a oven is why I don't like you.  
Don't get me wrong I don't like you but I don't like you for different reasons than other people do.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

I refuse to get into it with somebody in this sub forum. 

If you have anything else to say you can pm me.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Shut the fuck up

OH I IS SOWWY MASSAH IMA GO BACK TA PICK'N COTTON

>listens to Tyler The Creator
>gets offended by cliche racist jokes

Tell me Sunny, did you give a shit when I said the oven thing? Do you like being whiteknighted?

Oversensitive pricks trying to be cool kids and shit. *You are a pussy and a sheep.*

Grow some nuts.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

KT I also hate asians. You gonna white knight them too?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

You stupid fuck if your Indian your Asian too.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm also not a fan of Muslims. You gonna white knight my own race against myself?

Let's see how many bullshit reasons you can come up with for trying to fit in.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

KT, I hate white people. You gonna white knight Platinum?

KT, who's your favorite member to cockride itt?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't hate you Cubey, you are just fun to abuse.

Also nah, I didn't actually report you. I just said that on the off chance it'd make you shit bricks.

Again, for my own amusement.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Let's see, there's Platinum. There's Sunny. You used to cockride all the Doctor Who fans.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

You've cockrode Shit and Zenieth.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Yup your mad. I'm done with this.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Who else? You used to suck up to TV and CD before they realized what a bitch you are and started shitting on you at a regular basis.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah that's right, run off. Then come back with a Kamen Rider set so every likes you again. Go on, shoo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

This message is hidden because Cubey is on your ignore list.

Feel good mate


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Katie, please tell me you can at least hold your own against Cubey


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

KT, you're cool. You insult Homestuck and Cubey and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

this shit is always funny

i don't understand how anyone can hate it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This message is hidden because Cubey is on your ignore list.
> 
> Feel good mate


Ignore lists are for pussys.

Its tantamount to running away.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't worry Katie, I'm sure you will find a way to cover up your lack of nuts. Again.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Katie, please tell me you can at least hold your own against Cubey



Of course I can I told him to pm me, but he's gonna be a bitchy little try-hard and show off. 

He doesn't want it for real.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ignore lists are for pussys.
> 
> Its tantamount to running away.



The peer pressure......it's starting to sink in.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Quite frankly, the fact that you're still allowed to post here astounds me.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

>bitch little try-hard
>tries hard to fit in with every person itt

Oh KT, you are a beacon of goddamn manliness. Your will can't be broken by a few elitists, no sirree.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Notice how only the pussies that get scared by the elitists itt are scared of posting how they would normally post. Katie, don't be bucket-tier :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The peer pressure......it's starting to sink in.


*FIGHT!*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Nope your still being a bitch Cubey, and calling yourself an elitists doesn't make you an elitists.

And the reason I want you to take this in my pms (or my vms) is because this is fucking embarrassing. It makes you look like a two year old with a temper tantrum.

EDIT:I didn't post because of sunny.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not the elitist 

I'm talking about how you bend to the will of other posters itt and then act like you showed them. In actuality you are a scared little pussy that is unable to stand up for his own opinions.

You've been bitched out of talking about mangas that you like, you've been bitched when you said "what's Firefly", in fact every time you're called out on being a little vagina-hurt girl you run away and come back with a popular set so people stop being mean to you.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

And now you're gonna ignore-list me because I'm saying what's already on all of our minds? What's the matter, do you have no defense against the truth?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Yep, I don't mind the "lol Cubey" shit here cuz it's funny 

But I won't have you giving me any nonsense.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This message is hidden because Cubey is on your ignore list.
> 
> Feel good mate



I know, right?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

From this day forward you are my shoe. I've worn you.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I'm not the elitist
> 
> I'm talking about how you bend to the will of other posters itt and then act like you showed them. In actuality you are a scared little pussy that is unable to stand up for his own opinions.
> 
> You've been bitched out of talking about mangas that you like, you've been bitched when you said "what's Firefly", in fact every time you're called out on being a little vagina-hurt girl you run away and come back with a popular set so people stop being mean to you.



Nope I still love Air Gear and I ask Cross on a regular basis where he is in it.

I change sets all the time.

Try again.



Cubey said:


> And now you're gonna ignore-list me because I'm saying what's already on all of our minds? What's the matter, do you have no defense against the truth?



Go ahead and ask people what they think if and see if the  agree with you. If they do then fuck I'll shut the fuck up. But I guarantee if you ask them they'll just go "Who gives a shit."

Like I said this whole thing is a joke, and I'm getting embarrassed talking to you for three straight pages. Get some Zoloft and stfu.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm gonna get banned for this I know it


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm embarrassed that I've allowed a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you try and act like he's some sort of hotshot all this time. Trust me, KT, I tried to like you, but now I will make you my bitch in every thread I am in with you.

Kind of like I am doing now 

Now, how goes the cockriding? What strategy have you worked out for today? Will it be a change of sets, or just ass-kissing compliments? Tell me, I want to know :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> From this day forward you are my shoe. I've worn you.



This is the gayest thing anyone has ever said to me.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

KT, I think people will like you more if you keep trying to insult me 
Try it, maybe you won't be the butt-monkey anymore.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I'm embarrassed that I've allowed a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like you try and act like he's some sort of hotshot all this time. Trust me, KT, I tried to like you, but now I will make you my bitch in every thread I am in with you.
> 
> Kind of like I am doing now
> 
> Now, how goes the cockriding? What strategy have you worked out for today? Will it be a change of sets, or just ass-kissing compliments? Tell me, I want to know :33



It's easy to go hard over the internet huh ?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Katie, are you trying to defend yourself after being called out on being a groveling brownnose.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Katie, it must hurt taking shit from TV and CD all this time huh?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2011)

god damn between cubey and homestuck half of this thread is now hidden.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Katie, are you trying to challenge me to an irl fight? 
I'm sure you're 6'5 and weigh 250 lb


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Katie, are you trying to challenge me to an irl fight?
> I'm sure you're 6'5 and weigh 250 lb



First your a guy, then your a girl, and now your a guy again.  You sure are a confused guy...girl.....thing.

And yeah I wouldn't be afraid of you anyway. Your a internet gangster just admit it.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

It's funny how when I told you I was a girl, you suddenly started joking with me and asking for my irl picture



Homo


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Internet gangster? 

KT, earn some respect with your peers and try to insult me


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2011)

this thread isn't even at bucket tier. it's like some sort of pail equivalent of the milk carton


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

KT, should I post how you tried to hit on LB?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

You can check my posts I said I didn't believe you so I was asking someone to post them. 

In fact I asked Friday I never asked you.

That doesn't change the fact that your confused though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> KT, should I post how you tried to hit on LB?



Go for it


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey respect +10
KT respect -15


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

^Damn                                       .


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

I've said what I needed to say 

I wish you the best of luck in fitting in with cool kids.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

it's the bucketocalypse, the end of this world and the beginning of a new one



Taurus Versant said:


> god damn between cubey and homestuck half of this thread is now hidden.



if you're going to sit there and lie at least make it interesting


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I've said what I needed to say
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in fitting in with cool kids.



I guess I have as well


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

i'm pretty sure this was just an excuse to spam to the top of the rank list and there isn't even any ill will involved

next time i want to see meaningful insults from both sides


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> First your a guy, then your a girl, and now your a guy again.  You sure are a confused guy...girl.....thing.



IMO, Cubey is still a self-aware computer until it proves otherwise.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah KT lost.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2011)

Depending on your definition of lost


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2011)

I mean I hear that such a thing happen and yet I am the one who feels like something who ought to be beautifull died.

Probably the convo quality level


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the best way to describe this is a Metapod that only knows Harden versus a Magikarp knowing only Splash.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Considering it was my first internet fight I'd say I did okay.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2011)

Were you guys fighting earlier


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Were you guys fighting earlier


----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2011)

wow is like cubey is a lame magikarp which everyone makes fun and now he evolve into a gyarados full of rage


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2011)

not really. More like he learned "Tackle"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> not really. More like he learned "Tackle"


I just saw it as them both using struggle.

But because Cubey used harden repeatedly, his struggle did more damage than Katie's.

(Cubey the Metapod, KT the Magikarp)


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2011)

I believe u Zorro...


----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2011)

Still rage mode cubey surprised me.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh wow Cubey unleashing the beast.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 11, 2011)

I only read the previous two pages

[YOUTUBE]6DcUNRkFBk8[/YOUTUBE]

that pretty much sums it up


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think the best way to describe this is a Metapod that only knows Harden versus a Magikarp knowing only Splash.



 one of the very few pokemon puns I've heard that was funny


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> KT, I hate white people. You gonna white knight Platinum?



Okay Cubey, you can hate minorities but once you start hating white people that's when you cross the line .




.


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2011)

oh shit, this is a new thread
no wonder I wasn't subscribed~


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ignore lists are for pussys.
> 
> Its tantamount to running away.



it's tantamount to turning your back


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Okay Cubey, you can hate minorities but once you start hating white people that's when you cross the line .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You people already own everything


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2011)

white people don't consider themselves a people tho


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You people already own everything



Except sports.

Oh wait yes they do.

Hold on, give me a minute...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You people already own everything



That's right we do .

Know your gods.



shit said:


> white people don't consider themselves a people tho



I consider myself a people tho .


----------



## brolmes (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I consider myself a people tho .




erinon doesn't count


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> erinon doesn't count



Of course Erinon counts.

We are legion.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

/googles Erinon

Homestuck's post


Homestuck said:


> erinon doesn't count


is number 2 on Google for "Erinon Homestuck"

(Probably since that's his name but whatever)

Wtf you two babbling on about?


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2011)

eridan + anon = my guess


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Of course Erinon counts.
> 
> We are legion.



There are people that like Eridan other than me you and Skotty  :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

But you guys aren't exactly anonymous :X


----------



## mootz (Sep 11, 2011)

hahahahaha butthurt thread


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Mootz you need to help us turn this shit around .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Mootz you need to help us turn this ship around .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> There are people that like Eridan other than me you and Skotty  :33



Everyone likes eridan, they are just too much of a pussy to admit it.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

In that case everyone like Sollux


----------



## mootz (Sep 11, 2011)

Barrel Roll
rinse and repeat


----------



## mootz (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Everyone likes eridan, they are just too much of a pussy to admit it.



what's an eridan? Sounds like a disease in africa.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Everyone likes eridan, they are just too much of a pussy to admit it.


Eridan got pretty high in my character rankings when he got the white science. I had high hopes for the character being an awesome counterpoint to Rose.

But as a villain, and a dickish one at that, I was pleased to see him get his comeuppance.


@Cubey: Sollux's glasses have more depth than his character does.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

yo, one of you have that title by birthday pic?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> In that case everyone like Sollux



Cube makes a point.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Does Sollux lack character? Yes.

Does he lack depth? Indeed, he does.

However... has he done something worth note? No he has not.



I rest my case.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

He killed all the guardians.


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2011)

he made it so the trolls could talk to the kids

he killed aradia the first time


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 11, 2011)

He spared Eridan's life the first time around.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

He did some programming stuff that affected everything on a larger scale.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 11, 2011)

He managed to set up communications to Doc Scratch without his knowing, and triggered the whole "Make Her Pay" Sequence


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Eridan got pretty high in my character rankings when he got the white science. I had high hopes for the character being an awesome counterpoint to Rose.
> 
> But as a villain, and a dickish one at that, I was pleased to see him get his comeuppance.
> 
> ...



But if a villain makes you hate him isn't he doing a good job ?

And there is still a chance for him to be a counterpoint to rose.... .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Not really!

It means the author is doing a good job writing a character you can't wait to see get his shit handed to him.

A good villain is one who is evil as fuck, does horrible shit but you can gloss over that because he's such a great character.

See: Bec Noir, Doc Scratch, The Master, The Joker, Lex Luthor


Lol, keep on hoping Plat


Crossbow said:


> He did some programming stuff that affected everything on a larger scale.


That's not a character, that's a deus ex machina.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not really!
> 
> It means the author is doing a good job writing a character you can't wait to see get his shit handed to him.
> 
> ...



Those are all affably evil characters, not all great villains have to be affably evil.

And exactly if you can't wait to see a villain get his ass beat that's means he is a good villain . A bad villain doesn't make you feel anything, IE Aizen.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunny, I don't think you grasp how villains work


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sunny, I don't think you grasp how villains work


Usually with knives or guns or explosives.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 12, 2011)

They also must sing the best songs.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2011)

Pipe said:


> They also must sing the best songs.



[YOUTUBE]L0AiN8vrn9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmn9iH6bHJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8oU85k7oOCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yZAY-78zhmw[/YOUTUBE]

Disney villains have the best songs .


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 12, 2011)

Fuck yes they do.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha oh wow


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2011)

Probably on some food network special about nanchos.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Who would you cast as SBaHJ the movie?

/banned from using Bowen Stillson Dogg

Hella Jeff: NPH
Sweet bro: Robert Downey Jr
Geromy: Don Cheadle


----------



## brolmes (Sep 12, 2011)

forest whitaker, ewan mcgregor, tom cruise


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2011)

I drew Feferi tied up...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> There are people that like Eridan other than me you and Skotty  :33



whats that about me

@Homestuck: Where can I post it  It's nsfw,,,


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 12, 2011)

Apparently there  is a whole group of people that like Eridan called Erianons and I was expressing my surprise considering Eridan is a joke around these parts.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 12, 2011)

I think they are called the Ericorps.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Apparently there  is a whole group of people that like Eridan called Erianons and I was expressing my surprise considering Eridan is a joke around these parts.



All of my Homestuck friends on Tumblr like Eridan.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 12, 2011)

the erinons were a bunch of mafiafags, not mspafags, they all just copied plat's eridan set and they don't really know anything about him or homestuck



Skotty said:


> whats that about me
> 
> @Homestuck: Where can I post it  It's nsfw,,,



i don't think we have a bath house mspa thread yet

there are only a few of us who would ever use it 

maybe you can censor it somehow and just post it here, that would annoy more little queers than just posting it  in the BH would anyway


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2011)

does this workalso i could provide for a mspa porn thread i see it like everyday


----------



## Pipe (Sep 12, 2011)

wtf?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2011)

he told me to censor it!

okay im laughing really hard though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

This thread has been the defacto MSPA porn thread.



(Post in thar, link the post back to here)


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> This thread has been the defacto MSPA porn thread.
> 
> 
> 
> (Post in thar, link the post back to here)



Subsequently, noob will forward it to any minors he sees fit.

It's all very organized.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh the blender porn thread, what a wonderful place


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2011)

My art isn't good enough to go in the porn dump


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 12, 2011)

I've always wondered what the BH was like.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2011)

It's not really much to see.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> does this workalso i could provide for a mspa porn thread i see it like everyday





a nice tidy thread strictly for mspa would be better than mixing it all in with the random stuff from all those blender folk

i don't know if there are rules or anything about how often a bh thread has to be used though


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 12, 2011)

We really need an update


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2011)

In the mean time, have bathing suits.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 12, 2011)

This is actually kinda funny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

^This is now my headcanon.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 12, 2011)

That kind of makes what happened  to  the rebels a little bit sadder 

(as if it wasn't sad enough.)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

The story of the ancestors was always a tragedy.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2011)

Dolorosa  My bby girl

Also that comic is great


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 12, 2011)

SO today, I realized that Homestuck reminds me of Cyrus from Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't see it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 12, 2011)

He's a idealist who doesn't give a darn about what other people think.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 12, 2011)

He views society as fundamentally flawed and unsalvageable.

He strives to destroy it, start anew, etc.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 12, 2011)

please, i don't usually complain when you guys talk about stupid shit like pokemon and compare everything to them

it's everyone else's job to complain and whine about distasteful topics instead of just ignoring them

but please, don't drag me into the pokemon categorization shit, i am not a pokemon, of any kind

i am just not


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 12, 2011)

*points at thread title*


----------



## brolmes (Sep 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> He views society as fundamentally flawed and unsalvageable.
> 
> He strives to destroy it, start anew, etc.



you always make the most fascinatingly baseless assumptions and generalizations

it's like an art form


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *points at thread title*


As we were already 250 posts in and I saw no one had said anything to Cas, I figured this'd be a good title for during Hiatustuck.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Also Cross and Homes make such a cute blackrom couple pek


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you always make the most fascinatingly baseless assumptions and generalizations
> 
> it's like an art form



Pretty sure that is exactly what you told us.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> please, i don't usually complain when you guys talk about stupid shit like pokemon and compare everything to them
> 
> it's everyone else's job to complain and whine about distasteful topics instead of just ignoring them
> 
> ...



Yes yes you are.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

A long time ago in a subforum far, far away...












*MSPA
WARS*

_*Episode V
THE BUCKET STRIKES BACK*

It is a dark time for the
MSPA thread. Although the Great
Pail has been destroyed,
The forced of bucketdom have
driven those seeking quality from
their places of refuge and seek
to infect them with depravity.

With the return of the Dark Lord
Homosuck, a group of quality
seekers looking for good
conversation, led by Kizaru
Taichou has created a new
discussion thread.

The evil moron Cubey McCubester,
obsessed with finding young
Katie, has dispatched
thousands of flamebait posts into
the far reaches of the forum...._​


----------



## brolmes (Sep 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Pretty sure that is exactly what you told us.



i say something about specific posters in a thread on nf, you re-interpret and overgeneralize it to apply it to all of "society" as a whole 

so basically in your mind if i call one person a little stupid it means i'm calling the entire world irreparably brain-damaged to the point that pretty soon they're all going to start shitting in each other's mouths for sport

your brain is making faulty connections and has lost all sense of context and scale, my dear sweet crossbow


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i say something about specific posters in a thread on nf, you re-interpret and overgeneralize it to apply it to all of "society" as a whole
> 
> your brain is making faulty connections and has lost all sense of context and scale, my dear sweet crossbow



Do you know what "analogy" means?

I'm not saying that you LITERALLY attempt to dissolve reality and become god-king of the new universe.

I'm just saying...


----------



## brolmes (Sep 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Do you know what "analogy" means?
> 
> *I'm not saying that you LITERALLY attempt to dissolve reality and become god-king of the new universe.*
> 
> I'm just saying...



what you said wasn't even anything remotely like that, not even metaphorically

although by sheer coincidence i literally do have that particular aspiration


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what you said wasn't even anything remotely like that, not even metaphorically
> 
> although by sheer coincidence i literally do have that particular aspiration



1.) It was under "etc." along with "dies alone in an empty parallel dimension"

2.) Striving to destroy the universe includes striving to destroy society so don't even talk.




Sunuvmann said:


> Also Cross and Homes make such a cute blackrom couple pek



Don't ever say that sort of thing. Not even as a joke.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 12, 2011)

> Cubey McCubester



       .


----------



## brolmes (Sep 12, 2011)

there you go again trying to reinterpret things again

i never said anything about destroying the universe, dissolving something simply absorbs it into another solution

it's like you can't just take what someone says for what it is and leave it at that, you have to try and look for ways to apply it to other things that they weren't even talking about, that's crazy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't even understand the shit you two are saying.

I try to read it but all I'm seeing is the mindless babble that comes before sloppy makeouts in disturbing slashfics.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I don't even understand the shit you two are saying.
> 
> I try to read it but all I'm seeing is the mindless babble that comes before sloppy makeouts in disturbing slashfics.



but that is what it is


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2011)

Never before have we had a more appropriate thread title.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad you like it Plat


----------



## Monna (Sep 13, 2011)

I spilled my bucket today :c


----------



## Monna (Sep 13, 2011)

Holy fuckjegus I just wasted 30 minutes reading this thread. lol you guys


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I spilled my bucket today :c



Oh,     same.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2011)

Have you no shame?

Oh wait this is the mspa thread dumb question .


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never had shame on the internet.


----------



## Monna (Sep 13, 2011)

Come on What Pumpkin store, I ordered that print in August


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2011)

Inb4 TV or Zen replies to that with "spoken like a true eridan fan".


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

I was a pervert before Homestuck even existed. Nothing to do with the Sea Prince.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

Taurus says:
    so you looked up porn this morning while not wearing pants
    Taurus says:
    classy


The adventures...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2011)

I admire your honesty .


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> but that is what it is



No it is not.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> No it is not.



if this wasn't a mating dance then you wouldn't be playing hard to get


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 13, 2011)

That's a really cute sig you have there Homes  well, the botom bit, anyway  The top bit is just classy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Inb4 TV or Zen replies to that with "spoken like a true eridan fan".





Skotty said:


> Taurus says:
> so you looked up porn this morning while not wearing pants
> Taurus says:
> classy
> ...



spoken like a true Eridan fan 

I try not to disappoint


----------



## brolmes (Sep 13, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> That's a really cute sig you have there Homes  well, the botom bit, anyway  The top bit is just classy



shit's posts in the fanart thread are a gold mine of shit to steal


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

Who actually looks up porn while wearing pants? Thats an unnecessary inconvenience.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 13, 2011)

shut the FUCK up cubey
and you too Sunny I wear pants while browing porn.

Anyways Hussie is still back to his hiatus or whatever again?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> if this wasn't a mating dance then you wouldn't be playing hard to get



I'm not playing anything either way so there.


----------



## mali (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

> Anyways Hussie is still back to his hiatus or whatever again?


First two week break was Hiatus.

Now he's in the process of making EoA5

So uh...whenever


----------



## Pipe (Sep 13, 2011)

Stroev said:


> shut the FUCK up cubey
> and you too Sunny I wear pants while browing porn.
> 
> Anyways Hussie is still back to his hiatus or whatever again?



He cheated, Stroev, if you look up you can see he deleted a post, it was my victory not his.


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2011)

and then suddenly genderswaps


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Who posted the 2nd one..........I miss Who.


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Sep 13, 2011)

but they were created at that stage of development, they didn't spend extra years growing to get the hair and stuff

also wow hussie actually finished jailbreak


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2011)

^are you 4srs?

also


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

The babies are born wearing glasses, and the hair and teeth is what's throwing you off gaurd?


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2011)

I didn't make that img, of course


----------



## brolmes (Sep 13, 2011)

shit said:


> ^are you 4srs?
> 
> also



serious about the hair or about jailbreak?

ehh i don't really need to ask that since i am serious about both



Crossbow said:


> The babies are born wearing glasses, and the hair and teeth is what's throwing you off gaurd?



the glasses are part of the ghost imprint i would expect

although a fair point could be made about the rest of their clothes / lack thereof


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Well it is a webcomic so it's not like having hair and teeth as a baby is a big deal.

But I had told plat and CD that I thought some of the trolls were older than each other. Feferi and Eridan being the two oldest.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the glasses are part of the ghost imprint i would expect
> 
> although a fair point could be made about the rest of their clothes / lack thereof



We are equally confused. 

Hooray.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

Why do I feel like this is not safe for work?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

shit said:


> ^are you 4srs?
> 
> also



There  are two routes SPstuck could go. I'll list the one I think more people will like. 

This is the Karkat route

Scott-Karkat

Ramona-Jade

Gay Roomate  Wallace-Eridan

Knives Chau-Nepeta

Envy-Terezi 

Tavros- Matthew Patel

Lucas Lee- Bro

Todd Ingram- Lol Sollux(except he'd be smart instead of a dumb fuck) 

Katanagi Twins- Spades Slick and Problem Sleuth (they stab instead 

Gideon Graves- Dave 


 (Not sure about Roxie though)


----------



## brolmes (Sep 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Why do I feel like this is not safe for work?



because *TH3R3S PR3TTY MUCH NO W4Y 1M NOT G3TT1NG OFF ON TH1S SOM3HOW*


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 13, 2011)

That actually makes sense for the kids, so they are older biologically OR the guardians started celebrating their birthdays at age 2/3 and just said pictures of earlier ones were lost.


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2011)

I feel like the pornstuck I posted is being overlooked
you know we can't have that


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

If I rep you can we over look it ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

That's the good thing about Homestuck's claims: They're easily refuted with just a few clicks.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

What pornstuck


----------



## shit (Sep 13, 2011)

shit said:


> I didn't make that img, of course



there was a time when all I had to do was post a link and then everyone would be all "OMGGGGG WTFFFFFF BRAIN FULL OF FUCKKKKK"
those times seem to be over


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess we're desensitized?

Also pretty good...cept the futa.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

shit said:


> there was a time when all I had to do was post a link and then everyone would be all "OMGGGGG WTFFFFFF BRAIN FULL OF FUCKKKKK"
> those times seem to be over



Losing your touch, man.

Homestuck, give this man some pointers.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also pretty good...cept the futa.



What                                          ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

Google futa, young Katie.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

It sounds like weeaboo hentai shit man, idk.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

"My body was rushed over with relief when I had read the first definition, while it was still horrible I was able to quickly recover. I was glad it hadn't been my previous prediction. My curiosity piqued as I scrolled down to the page.  Then to my horror I saw the third definition."


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

It is 

And yes, definition number 3


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

shit said:


> there was a time when all I had to do was post a link and then everyone would be all "OMGGGGG WTFFFFFF BRAIN FULL OF FUCKKKKK"
> those times seem to be over



Oh my God John x Rose porn  Sort of


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

Life Lesson #34

Never google Japanese porn terms.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Why in god's name would someone draw that ? 

Wait I know commissions.  

That means someone paid MONEY to see.....shit like that.

The internet man. 

EDIT: If that's the shit your into you need to see a fucking psychiatrist


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why in god's name would someone draw that ?
> 
> Wait I know commissions.
> 
> ...



The cons of the internet can truly be scarring. Futa is not even that bad compared to some shit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> The cons of the internet can truly be scarring. Futa is not even that bad compared to some shit.



I'd rather not know. What little innocence I still have is being shaved away as we speak.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> EDIT: If that's the shit your into you need to see a fucking psychiatrist



it's funny that you say this


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'd rather not know. What little innocence I still have is being shaved away as we speak.



Don't worry, I was not going to expose anyone else to such vile things. [pap]


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why in god's name would someone draw that ?
> 
> Wait I know commissions.
> 
> ...



Maybe the person who wanted it was the artist?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe he needs to see...a tentacle therapist 


Crossbow said:


> Life Lesson #34
> 
> Never google Japanese porn terms.


That's why I was trying to trap him.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Maybe he needs to see...a tentacle therapist
> 
> That's why I was trying to trap him.



Oh, Sunny!

You are truly the best at luring minors into things.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Maybe he needs to see...a tentacle therapist





			
				TV said:
			
		

> Also ?uncomfortable with tentacles? is the most adorable phrase to come out of a perverted little girl?s mouth I?ve ever heard.


I'm     sorry.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Maybe the person who wanted it was the artist?



O god it's bad enough that someone sat there, presumably for hours, to draw the aforementioned word that will no longer  be uttered. But at least they got paid, if that's your hustle hey man you gotta do what you gotta do.

 But if your sitting down just drawling it for yourself................. there's no hope left for you. 

At least make it funny like Skotty's,what Sunny mentioned was just wrong.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

I was funny?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I'm     sorry.



*!*

TV is a closet bucketer!

That hypocrite!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I was funny?



Your always funny, is this news to you ?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *!*
> 
> TV is a closet bucketer!
> 
> That hypocrite!



Having fetishes =/= Bucketry

Being overly open about it = Bucketry


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I'm     sorry.



TV is like one of those ultra religious Republican politicians who is caught getting blown by a dude in an airport bathroom.

His secret life of bucketness surprises no one, Kanaya fans .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> TV is like one of those Ultra Religious Republican politicians who is caught getting blown by a dude in an airport bathroom.
> 
> His secret life of bucketness surprises no one, Kanaya fans .



All they do is try to  save face, but on the inside they are truly empty.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your always funny, is this news to you ?



Daw, that was really sweet of you to say.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Having fetishes =/= Bucketry
> 
> Being overly open about it = Bucketry


I said bucketer, not bucketry


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> TV is like one of those ultra religious Republican politicians who is caught getting blown by a dude in an airport bathroom.
> 
> His secret life of bucketness surprises no one, Kanaya fans .



I love Kanaya and Eridan...
He was talking about me anyway.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Daw, that was really sweet of you to say.



That reminds me I haven't pic repped you either huh cross ?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I said bucketer, not bucketry



I was under the impression that Bucketeer : Bucketry :: Arsonist : Arson or something...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

Right.

But because he's a closet one, he keeps his bucketing urges private.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That reminds me I haven't pic repped you either huh cross ?



Whait wat?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Just check your cp


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

...

Wow, I honestly, _truly_, should have seen this coming.

...I can't even complain about it because it's such quality.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll spread some reps around so I can fill up your CP. 
(with more of what I repped you with)

What I heard today made me proud to call you my bro. :33


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'll spread some reps around so I can fill up your CP.
> (with more of what I repped you with)



I want to object...

BUT I SEE NOTHING TO OBJECT TO.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 13, 2011)

When I get home I'm totally gonna you 2 with some Cocknaya


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

>Implying I'll open it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 13, 2011)

You'll check your Rep eventually. You shall bear witness to her majestic and monstrous member, and you will weep at the alter of it's vainy glory. IS YOUR BODY READY? Don't answer that! You could never be ready for her GIRTH!

Also it's a weird feeling trying to go on to 4chan to get some fanart, then seeing your banned. I was like fuck someone else in my college goes there, and got banned!


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

Adblock     ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Adblock     ?



Exactly                        .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Adblock     ?



it's my best friend


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 13, 2011)

Vainy GLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PR_rzF8ofw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Having fetishes =/= Bucketry
> 
> Being overly open about it = Bucketry



I'm a masochist


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I'm a masochist



You are good at being an example, I'll give you that.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 13, 2011)

i meant to reply to the genderbent gamzee earlier with some stuff i saw yesterday but when i went to find it again i got distracted and forgot what i was doing

can't afford to remain unfocused like that though or the thread might try to crawl back out of the bucket






















Sunuvmann said:


> *!*
> 
> TV is a closet bucketer!
> 
> That hypocrite!



it's not like it's a secret, he has admitted before that he has all the mspa porn, all of it



Crossbow said:


> Having fetishes =/= Bucketry
> 
> Being overly open about it = Bucketry



and how does that change the fact that hiding it is hypocrisy? hypocrite tier is way below bucket tier



Crossbow said:


> ...
> 
> Wow, I honestly, _truly_, should have seen this coming.
> 
> ...I can't even complain about it because it's such quality.





Crossbow said:


> I want to object...
> 
> BUT I SEE NOTHING TO OBJECT TO.



you instantly transforming into a rampant bucketeer with only mild provocation is no surprise


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> You are good at being an example, I'll give you that.



truly it sucks.

anything that gives you boners when you bump into a wall sucks hard.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

The Karkat picture seems a bit nsfw bro. Might want to tag it? ;o
Also your signature is so fucking cute I meant to mention


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> it's not like it's a secret, he has admitted before that he has all the mspa porn, all of it
> 
> and how does that change the fact that hiding it is hypocrisy? hypocrite tier is way below bucket tier
> 
> you instantly transforming into a rampant bucketeer with only mild provocation is no surprise



Your loose definition of bucketeer is so surprising that it actually feels expected.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 13, 2011)

Genderbend Subbjuglator


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Genderbend Subbjuglator



I have been following in this for a while now...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

Someone needs to sig this one.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Your loose definition of bucketeer is so surprising that it actually feels expected.



you crave the troll cock


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 13, 2011)

She's a beast.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

Female Karkat reminds me of Kanaya there, and I love me some Kanaya...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2011)

@Skotty: This reminds me of Pandurr


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 13, 2011)

this is the best, I love you guys


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you crave the troll cock



...

...What?

How do you even get that from... 

What?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

@Sunny Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Manda with kitties <3


----------



## brolmes (Sep 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...
> 
> ...What?
> 
> ...



i see you're not denying the existence of these cravings

do not fret, noob will supply you with all you need, in time


----------



## Pipe (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd let him touch my boobs.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 13, 2011)

*sigh*

...You know what we need?


----------



## brolmes (Sep 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


>







Crossbow said:


> *sigh*
> 
> ...You know what we need?





you're probably going to say troll cock though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I'd let him touch my boobs.


Skotty >:[


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Skotty >:[



I thought it was a common fact by now I want to ride Eridan. 
SORRY,,,


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

But he's such a douchebag >:[


----------



## Pipe (Sep 14, 2011)

He will pierce you with his magic, skotty.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But he's such a douchebag >:[


I'm a douche bag too. 


Pipe said:


> He will pierce you with his magic, skotty.



..............I'm not even sure how you meant this. But I'm taking it as I like it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

No you aren't (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh that is nice of you to say Sunny (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2011)

sunny's known to be a bit of a douchebag


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2011)

So, is he hitting on me?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

That's just because I subjugglate weeaboos. Like of the ones who are of the foreveralone.jpg, moe watching, pre-pubescent girl on a pillow variety.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 14, 2011)

Skotty said:


> ..............I'm not even sure how you meant this. But I'm taking it as I like it.



You can think whatever you want.


----------



## Monna (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh gog I love femstuck


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

Skotty's a girl ?!


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2011)

Huh. Either bucket tier no longer bothers me or you guys aren't trying hard enough.

As a side note, are you still in on the RP KT?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Skotty's a girl ?!



Fuck KT that's pretty damn slowpoke, next thing you know you'll wonder about Z.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Huh. Either bucket tier no longer bothers me or you guys aren't trying hard enough.
> 
> As a side note, are you still in on the RP KT?


Of course



noobthemusical said:


> Fuck KT that's pretty damn slowpoke, next thing you know you'll wonder about Z.



If memory serves I was surprised when I found out she was a lesbian.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2011)

Excellent 

On another note, I am hoping for more platinum apocalypse logs.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 14, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you're probably going to say troll cock though



I was going to say "update".

I'd also except "casual fridays".


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Sep 14, 2011)

and then suddenly arousal


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

Superb          .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

I wonder how she did the skin without it being washed off.

Unless of course lol photoshop.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 14, 2011)

That's awesome.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Superb          .



Water proof body paint my friend  (dammit sunny I can't stop using this smiley)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

I use that smiley myself whenever I'm stating a fact.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2011)

on quality thread

Let's go kamen rider or something


----------



## brolmes (Sep 14, 2011)

she says "The grey body paint also washed off a little in the photos (with all that water around?.) so I had to edit them a bit"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> on quality thread
> 
> Let's go kamen rider or something



No fear.

No pain.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

So am I going to be forced to read Jail Bard now


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2011)

feel free to not pollute the fandom cubey


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

Is Jail Bard actually a thing? Or just MSPA noobs way of referring to Jailbreak + Bard Quest


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So am I going to be forced to read Jail Bard now





Banhammer said:


> feel free to not pollute the fandom cubey





Sunuvmann said:


> Is Jail Bard actually a thing? Or just MSPA noobs way of referring to Jailbreak + Bard Quest



These combined just murdered me.
Fuck


----------



## brolmes (Sep 14, 2011)

jailbreak is decent cubey you should read it, you'll find out where all that pumpkin de-appearifying and stumps and shit came from

bard quest is kind of a pain in the ass to read with all the different branches of the story and it doesn't really get referenced very often so you're not missing too much there


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol at Skotty 

But hmm.. The way you describe it Home, it seems like a proto-Problem Sleuth 

Ima give it a shot.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

I got one of dem new fangled Sufferer Adventure comics, enjoy......y'all.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I got one of dem new fangled Sufferer Adventure comics, enjoy......y'all.



These are so great.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

I rapped with Jaspersprite because I have cats, oddly makes sense.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I rapped with Jaspersprite because I have cats, oddly makes sense.



I rapped with Snowman and I'd do it again.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol if I did my birthday plus my fave color it says I did a strip tease for Feferi because I'm a slut.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2011)

I fell in love with Eridan because fuck your meme things 

No but it would be Fell in love with Clubs Deuce because Hussie did 40 updates OMG


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

Got drunk with Sollux and do it again


----------



## Pipe (Sep 14, 2011)

I ran from the cops with Doc Scratch because it was fun.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2011)

Wonders where the fuck that pumpkin went???

Oh my God...


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 14, 2011)

I filled pails with Mutie because I was depressed.

Who's Mutie.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 14, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> I filled pails with Mutie because I was depressed.
> 
> Who's Mutie.



Four-eyed Jaspers clone AKA Doctor Meowgon


edit: whoops i 2k'd


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm allergic to cats, how is that going to work.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 14, 2011)

Can cats even fill buckets.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2011)

That's creepy...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

I dislike cats..........(waits for shitstorm)


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I got one of dem new fangled Sufferer Adventure comics, enjoy......y'all.



Wait why is the Psiionic the Judas.

Am I missing something here.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 14, 2011)

The rest of the Pages from Biblestuck, for those interested:


----------



## brolmes (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2011)

The one with the pigs


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I rapped with Jaspersprite because I have cats, oddly makes sense.



I had children with solux because fuck the police


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

I ran from the cops with Karkat because I'm a slut.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't always like Chris Ayers But when I do it's because he's my headcanon signless.

[YOUTUBE]oQDA2XFCu0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK_br0SHxhs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Sollux and The Ψiioniic are Vergil.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2011)

I concur.

Sollux > Eridan


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

My headcanon for signless is the Vegeta from TeamFourStar


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 14, 2011)

Sollux faded into irrelevance for me 

at least Eridan still has some pun use


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

If I could find a young Starscream that would be my Eridan headcanon.

Equius is Dub Neji.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4NhKBjtS40[/YOUTUBE]

James Franco is the best Gamzee.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 14, 2011)

I need that tumblr of the adventures of the sufferer and friends.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jQqi-Sg_gI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Nepeta headcanon.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

^DAWWWWWW

If Nepeta was that cute in canon I wouldn't hate her so much.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I need that tumblr of the adventures of the sufferer and friends.





It's rather inconsistent though.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> ^DAWWWWWW
> 
> If Nepeta was that cute in canon I wouldn't hate her so much.



Dirty cat hater


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Dirty cat hater



I do in fact hate Dirty Cats.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

Head       Hat


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

Lead Bat ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 14, 2011)

EDIT: And with this I retire


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 15, 2011)

^Also holy shit that first picture.

Have some porn. (◡‿◡✿)



Cubey said:


> I concur.
> 
> Sollux > Eridan


smh



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sollux faded into irrelevance for me
> 
> at least Eridan still has some pun use


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I concur.
> 
> Sollux > Eridan



You saying this instantly and irrefutably makes the reverse truth.


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

man, KT sucks as a person so hard
but he finds some ok farts


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to see this with Karkat and Nepeta


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2011)

Karkat obviously doesn't care nearly that much seeing as how he forgave her murderer in a split second .


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

better that than be murdered


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 15, 2011)

Wait Shit, I do in fact like Kittens,but I just like Dogs  better.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 15, 2011)

who wouldn't forgive such a happy murderer though?


----------



## Pipe (Sep 15, 2011)

I like that the rainbow corps timeline wasn't affected by the reboot.


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

the reboot is so dumb


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 15, 2011)

This would make the best Dr.Who episode.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XB_E8w0nqQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Sep 15, 2011)

This update's suspense build is 

It better deliver.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME! I AM A PROFESSIONAL RUSSIAN!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2011)

That gun is glorious.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

steel goodness


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 15, 2011)

wheee


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 15, 2011)

Dawww........and then they porked.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2011)

Draw them porking Skooter :33


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 15, 2011)

This thread, I swear...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Dawww........and then they porked.





Sunuvmann said:


> Draw them porking Skooter :33



I might I like all the female pairs in HS
But I have a huge headache right now so


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME! I AM A PROFESSIONAL RUSSIAN!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2011)

@Shit: I'm vehemently anti-gun and whatnot but goddammit, I love shit like that. Sons of Guns is my second favoritest show on Discovery Channel (after Mythbusters of course).


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

>anti-gun

you say that but then bears start overrunning towns
only reason europe gets away with no guns is they killed all the bears and tigers and shit
as soon as animals learn to swim across the mediterranean, they're all fucking dead


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

guns are fun, you should get one


----------



## God (Sep 15, 2011)

Guns are the only things rednecks and thugs have in common lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2011)

shit said:


> >anti-gun
> 
> you say that but then bears start overrunning towns
> only reason europe gets away with no guns is they killed all the bears and tigers and shit
> as soon as animals learn to swim across the mediterranean, they're all fucking dead


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

also no education

and fake teeth

and general ignorance

and dependance on drugs and alcohol

and basically fucking everything except one lives in urban areas while the other lives in rural areas

durr


----------



## shit (Sep 15, 2011)

if God meant us to kill without tools, He would've given us teeth instead of smarts


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2011)

I personally just think of (and use) my teeth as a third hand


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 15, 2011)

One day we will kill bears with nuclear missiles.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 15, 2011)

they are more likely to take away the guns people already have than let them play with fancy futuristic ones


edit: i don't mean the bears, bad wording


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 15, 2011)

hey look i found this

can i post this they arent naked or anything???


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice fart Skot


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 16, 2011)

nsfw I guess
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 16, 2011)

Re: bears

If you can't kill a bear with your hands/household utilities/tazer, you aren't fit to kill it with a gun.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2011)

I miss having updates dood .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2011)

I approve of your prinny set.

Also:

I dreamed of an update. It started with Jack killing Maplehoof because Maplehoof wanted to be President of Can Town. Not long into it I realized it a dream. Probably when characters from SMT: Devil Survivor (which I've been playing) started showing up.

Also it was wordy as hell. And John and Jade gattai'd in a mech.

It ended with a temporary picture of Robert Pattinson and Hussie saying, "Brb, killing sparkle vampires"


And then TV had posted where I'd theorized some of these things in an MSPA forum chat and we were like O SHI-


I didn't sleep well.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I approve of your prinny set.



Thanks dood.



> Also:
> 
> It ended with a temporary picture of Robert Pattinson and Hussie saying, "Brb, killing sparkle vampires"
> 
> ...


----------



## brolmes (Sep 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It started with Jack killing Maplehoof



i also dream of jack killing ponies but it's more of a recurring daydream or wish than an actual REM sleep dream


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 16, 2011)

Too many of my dreams begin with Jack killing Maplehoof.

Too many...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 16, 2011)

a thing of beauty


----------



## Sylar (Sep 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Re: bears
> 
> If you can't kill a bear with your hands/household utilities/tazer, you aren't fit to kill it with a gun.



Did you know that a certain member of the NF staff can actually sneak up on and kill a grizzly bear with only a sword?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Re: bears
> 
> If you can't kill a bear with your hands/household utilities/tazer, you aren't fit to kill it with a gun.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq_Vaa1ypdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 16, 2011)

> so pura bought bath crayons
> 
> a few hours ago she said i should come take a look at the bathroom because she drew stuff on the shower tiles and i was like ?meh later?
> 
> when i went to the bathroom just now i?d forgotten about it





> i kind of
> 
> actually ? screamed ?
> 
> i?m a grown man


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 16, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Did you know that a certain member of the NF staff can actually sneak up on and kill a grizzly bear with only a sword?



*ONLY?*

That's like saying I can sink a cruise ship with nothing but a national stockpile of I.C.B.M.'s.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *ONLY?*
> 
> That's like saying I can sink a cruise ship with nothing but a national stockpile of I.C.B.M.'s.



except you probably couldn't cause it's you, so it's different


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> except you probably couldn't cause it's you, so it's different



I don't like your insinuations...


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Sep 16, 2011)

Dave writing yaoi fanfiction ironically is suddenly my biggest and greatest head-cannon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2011)

Its about as ironic as it can get


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Dave writing *yaoi* fanfiction ironically is suddenly my biggest and greatest head-cannon.



What ? Wait I don't think I want to know.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2011)

10 days since last update.

11 more expected until update


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you guys think the flash will live up to the hype ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2011)

EOA1 Flash: 
EOA2 Flash: 
EOA3 Flash: 
EOA4 Flash: 

Every end of act flash has been better than the last.

So god damn I hope so.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 16, 2011)

People will shat buckets when the flash comes out.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> EOA1 Flash:
> EOA2 Flash:
> EOA3 Flash:
> EOA4 Flash:
> ...




Take bite of apple > WV: Ascend imo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 16, 2011)

Cmon now cross 

Make her pay is my personal fave though


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 16, 2011)

I will say this:

WV: Lead your men to victory! > John: Take bite of apple


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2011)

Back in the day, WV: Ascend was fucking amazing. I mean it was like a 2 minute flash with amazing music and including all these other plot elements like Rose escaping to the lab, Dave's fight with Bro and John's Dad escaping.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 17, 2011)

cross has to be trolling

wv ascend was the first flash that gave you a hint that the story was going to be something on a different scale to most other series


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2011)

This flash will definitely be great stuff .


----------



## brolmes (Sep 17, 2011)

i think all that shoosh pap stuff means somebody's going to die

that keeps happening, he makes characters all happy and fun and shit so you like them a bit more and then he kills them

did it with feferi and kanaya, did it with equius and nepeta, did it with god tier john, did it with vriska, did it with dream jade

maybe gamzee will get killed by jack or something like making-up-with-karkat-happy-ending-time was a psyche out

also since jack is about to rape the kids universe with red miles that means he probably already dealt with the trolls before he got to the point in time where he was ready to fuck up the frog, we might see that little rampage

aradia did say that some bodies were arriving along with the survivors for a big corpse party


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Take bite of apple > WV: Ascend imo.



boy it is taking all of my restraint not to discipline your ass for that. Don't let me catch that heresy again ya'hear?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2011)

TV takes a second out of his cold life of demon souls to deliver a snark down.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2011)

I fully expect you to give me shit about Dark Souls instead when it comes out since that'll be actually applicable.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2011)

And you are trying to suck us into that vortex of despair dood.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2011)

But it's so much fun


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm becoming quite good at spy.

Saharan Spy set is doing wonders for me.

Just totally wrecked a game. Me and Gary were firmly at the top.


Edit: wait this is not the thread I thought I was posting in


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol Didi .


----------



## mali (Sep 17, 2011)

Just started with some of the Reboot series, late I know.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

New Who out. Sent to Plat and Ban


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2011)

I've begun watching Doctor Who myself. Have watched 10 episodes now. It's cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

Inside the Monster's room is Rory.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Your lucky I have ad block noob


----------



## Didi (Sep 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Inside the Monster's room is Rory.



I have no idea what this means


But if you just spoilered me you're a dickwad


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Sep 17, 2011)

The Knight of Time selling Chili and corn dogs.

What.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> The Knight of Time selling Chili and corn dogs.
> 
> What.



Davesprite cleverly disguised on his shoulder.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 17, 2011)

wweh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Time to start shipping Skotty and Zen.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2011)

guys we have enough lesbian ships as it is come on


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

But hetero and gay ships are so lame.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

Didi said:


> I have no idea what this means
> 
> 
> But if you just spoilered me you're a dickwad


Chuck Norris facts done for one of the companions.

Not spoilers.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> guys we have enough lesbian ships as it is come on



Hahaha what?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Time to start shipping Skotty and Zen.



who is that


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Zenith , the 2nd coolest lesbian I know.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2011)

hated that episode sunny ?_?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Zenith , the 2nd coolest lesbian I know.



Same here.

I doubt we have the same first favorite, though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

My favorite is a little more personal


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> My favorite is a little more personal



Mine is pretty personal as well.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Is it someone you know irl ?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Is it someone you know irl ?



Yes, very much so.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Same here.



Well then...


----------



## brolmes (Sep 17, 2011)

they're talking about porn i bet


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> they're talking about porn i bet



Not on my side.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 17, 2011)

you're a dishonest wretch


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Nope, I have a close friendship with a lesbian.(well....maybe bi) 

If you must know


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you're a dishonest wretch



you are a disrespectful cur



KizaruTachio said:


> Nope, I have a close friendship with a lesbian.(well....maybe bi)
> 
> If you must know



Ha! Friendship?

I win hands down.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Ha! Friendship?
> 
> I win hands down.



Well my third fave.....


----------



## brolmes (Sep 17, 2011)

crossbow is having a relationship with a lesbian which transcends mere friendship

ergo crossbow is a lesbian


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> crossbow is having a relationship with a lesbian which transcends mere friendship
> 
> ergo crossbow is a lesbian



While this guess is well-founded and would be an excellent twist, it is not true.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Fuck I was hoping that we would get a Whoelse style twist 

Are you related to the lesbian Cross ?


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2011)

updaate

LOL Vriska rises from the grave


----------



## brolmes (Sep 17, 2011)

what was the whoelse twist?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Awww your a dick


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

I won't forget this Rem I swear on my mother's blood I won't.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

The twist was WhoElse = Girl



KizaruTachio said:


> Fuck I was hoping that we would get a Whoelse style twist
> 
> Are you related to the lesbian Cross ?



1. The fact you were hoping even for a second that I was a lesbian is a bit disconcerting.

2. Yes I am.

I like how this just turned into 20Q with lesbians.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

I know who it is cross, but I'll respect your privacy and keep it to myself


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I know who it is cross, but I'll respect your privacy and keep it to myself



:brohug   .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> :brohug   .



Fuck bro hugs I want reps 

Thanks man


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

RemChu said:


> updaate
> 
> LOL Vriska rises from the grave


1) Fuck you
2) Thanks I suppose, it reminded me I forgot to turn on the updater.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The twist was WhoElse = Girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so what did you all do to chase away an apparently female stoner?

you are criminals


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

She only comes around when updates happen,and she said it was hard to post while keeping up with school.

Wait, Who smokes ? Lol


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2011)

I though shit was the stoner.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 17, 2011)

whoelse gave the impression of being someone who smoked magic

what with the "smoke magic" sig and the frequent stonerstuck fanart postings



our numbers dwindle


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2011)

they'll all be back as soon as the updates start rolling in

cuz they gotta talk about it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd like to believe that when an update comes back this thread will stop sucking a little.

I'm an optimist


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2011)

well TV, we just got you posting consistently again

so there's something


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2011)

and homestuck

ask me thread's better than ever in some ways

tho a bit slow


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm ridiculously bored at the moment.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm ridiculously bored at the moment.



Wanna play something on XBL ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

That would require setting up XBL first lol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 17, 2011)

Having third strike yet no one to play it with. 

Feels bad man.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh hell yes, Catcher Freeman is on Adult Swim now


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 17, 2011)

Sunny you got the Who ep yet?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

Had it for hours now


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2011)

Man this update drought is taking its toll .


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2011)

here

He finished it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sure didi will like that .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

Page 3 has a pretty rad Handmaid theme.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 18, 2011)

ttgl is cool and the theory of some kind of combination is sound, but it would feel pretty gay to have that song in homestuck


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> ttgl is cool and the theory of some kind of combination is sound, but it would feel pretty gay to have that song in homestuck



explain yourself.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

I forgot how awesome vol 7 was. Not alterniabound tier though.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> explain yourself.



there is something that seems kind of cheap about just taking that ttgl song and putting some sburby sounds over the top of it

it hasn't even been changed or chopped up at all... half of the stuff that's been added is playing over the top of other parts of the track, inappropriate vocals clashing with poorly placed little sburb themes, it's synched up all clumsily

at about the 2:55 mark it gets so fucking messy and bad

also it would just be gay to anime-ify mspa... even bro couldn't pull off a feat with this level of irony, it's too much


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 18, 2011)

Posting because Platinum told me to 

I haven't checked out the last album yet, is it worth dropping everything and listening to immediately?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2011)

It's pretty decent yeah.


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2011)

Geg said:


> here
> 
> He finished it



Awesome       .


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 18, 2011)

How does the Summoner fit through doorways with those horns


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2011)

Really really big doors?


----------



## brolmes (Sep 18, 2011)

transportalizers

although this raises another question, the answer to which is "because he tilts his head"


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh God I can not handle this


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 18, 2011)

Geromy = Garterbelt


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

Crossbow watching Panty and Stocking=Mindblown


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2011)

Geg said:


> here
> 
> He finished it


Sugoi


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Geromy = Garterbelt



Approved and agreed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwKclhWlo-0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 18, 2011)

um what's with the thing behind the fins?

Is her brain visible?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> um what's with the thing behind the fins?
> 
> Is her brain visible?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2011)

But that's Eridan, not Tavros.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 18, 2011)

Hipster girls wear mohawks

Eridan is a hipster

Ergo Fem Eridan sports a rad ass mohawk.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2011)

Rhiana isn't a hipster.

She's ghetto fabulous.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 18, 2011)

What measure is a non-hipster, I implore?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 18, 2011)

Girls with mohawks are hot, doesn't matter if it's not Tavros.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2011)

Bitch looks weird


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 18, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Girls with mohawks are hot, doesn't matter if it's not Tavros.



Your judgement is clouded by Eridan-ness.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Your judgement is clouded by Eridan-ness.






Nope.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 18, 2011)

Skotty said:


> [
> Nope.



Are you arguing that mohawks are hot or that FemTav is hot?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 18, 2011)

Mohawks on ladies are hot.
FemTavros is also hot.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

So how about that who ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2011)

Guys I need to write an Evaluative Essay about anything I want. And Homestuck is in my top 3.

If I chose to write about it what should I write about it?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

Evaluate how Hussie's usage of shooshes and paps increase the appeal of Homestuck.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2011)

If I said there was an update, even if every bit of common sense and the update notifier not notifying told you there was none you would check you know you would, and you would be disappointed. Or you would be disappointed if Andrew didn't do another MIDDATE (update to show how far a real one is) so yeah look at it GO!


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2011)

noob isn't making any sense


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> If I said there was an update, even if every bit of common sense and the update notifier not notifying told you there was none you would check you know you would, and you would be disappointed. Or you would be disappointed if Andrew didn't do another MIDDATE (update to show how far a real one is) so yeah look at it GO!


----------



## Monna (Sep 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol.


lol holy fuck


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

I can't see the pic plat posted


----------



## Monna (Sep 19, 2011)

shit said:


> I can't see the pic plat posted


Dat Terezi ass *shades*

Try following the URL: this is an epic cover of Goodbye Baby that is a must watch


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

404 Not Found


----------



## Monna (Sep 19, 2011)

shit said:


> 404 Not Found


Does this work >:?


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

ahahaha, yes, thanks~

who are these new characters? the chick and the dog
I've been missing out it seems


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2011)

It's a squirrel and the Mom.


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

jeff's mom's pretty hawt


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2011)

shit said:


> I can't see the pic plat posted



When you first made this post I thought you were about to do a very Meta joke leading plat on saying how you couldn't see any of his posts, and the only hint you were joking would be that you posted Terezi, earlier.


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd imagine Nepeta would give the best blowjobs. I mean, she's got to be good with her tongue...


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

iono
dat cat tongue


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Right. Well its the assumption that its a normal tongue. Not the barbed cat tongue >_>


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2011)

What do you think are the cup sizes of each troll girl?


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

they're like 14 so probably pretty flat


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh right ...       Okay how about Ancestors?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

A-cup



B-cup



large B-cup



Sea-cup

(hehehahahoho)



In between A and B



Anywhere between A and C. The dress doesn't permit much breast definition. But no bigger than C. That'd just be uncomfortable.


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

disciple's are bigger than B I think


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 19, 2011)

Troll boobs = best conversation topic


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

shit said:


> disciple's are bigger than B I think


C is plausible.

D or higher is unlikely.

Again, the dress makes it difficult to tell.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

I see we are discussing troll anatomy?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

Good, carry on.


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

can't help but wonder if trolls lactate


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

I had a theory about that actually, but it probably made no sense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

I still like the idea that they fill the buckets with their horns.

Though if that was the case, they'd probably see their horns as shameful and cover it up as we do our genitals. I mean if they culturally are ashamed of pails, they'd seem to be ashamed of their sex organs.

It's probably the whole 'bone bulge' thing they talk about.

I suppose the females might have vestigial vaginas. Like worker bees.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

Someone suggested tentacle bulges, and I actually think that might work for males and females somehow, like, maybe it hides the actual sex organ why am I talking about troll anatomy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

shit said:


> can't help but wonder if trolls lactate


I think its quite likely they do.

Custodians I think were likely an invention early in their history once they became the planet's dominant species. Before being raised by custodians, they likely had regular troll to troll parenting.

Probably spurned on Doc Scratch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Someone suggested tentacle bulges, and I actually think that might work for males and females somehow, like, maybe it hides the actual sex organ why am I talking about troll anatomy


Tentacles have not been alluded to at all so highly unlikely, you just want to see Eridan tentacle rape Rose.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Tentacles have not been alluded to at all so highly unlikely, you just want to see Eridan tentacle rape Rose.



Not into non-con, and I'd rather him do me. :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Fine fine, tentacle rape you.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

It's not rape if I want it. I'm also not into tentacle play, hahahaaha.

Have sum cosplays










casually stretches the page???


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 19, 2011)

We're taking steps away from bucket-tier. This is good, I currently don't have anything that I can save the topic with.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Gorgeous Jade is gorgeous @_@


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> We're taking steps away from bucket-tier. This is good, I currently don't have anything that I can save the topic with.



Cado-kun


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Wallpaper for you Skotty :33



Body partition made me lol


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for the awkward boner, Sunny dearie.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Are you doing this with everyone ? 

EDIT: I knew Skot was a guy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

She's not.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Shut up and do a Vriska one


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

It wasn't me. I only found it on DA.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn                                                         .


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Are you doing this with everyone ?
> 
> EDIT: I knew Skot was a guy.



Or am I???


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Or am I???


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

oh c'mon sunny, find the rest of those wallpapersssssssss


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

Lil Cal scares me, but Sober Gamzee scares me more. Which is a surprise, since I'm afraid of dolls in real life.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

shit said:


> oh c'mon sunny, find the rest of those wallpapersssssssss


There was only Karkat and Dave I think.


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

all my angst


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had the same Salamander Village wallpaper for ages


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

aw, the karkat one lists his <> with gamzee


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cado-kun


Well, I can give you hope, but nothing more. Expect an album drop sometime around Thanksgiving possibly, maybe later maybe earlier. Either way it's good shit.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

Cal


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Well, I can give you hope, but nothing more. Expect an album drop sometime around Thanksgiving possibly, maybe later maybe earlier. Either way it's good shit.



More Vriska playing guitar ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Homestuck: the only series that makes it cool to wear blackface


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> More Vriska playing guitar ?


Nope, this one's not really character based at all


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Nope, this one's not really character based at all



So will it be more like that album that came out with vol.7 ?


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So will it be more like that album that came out with vol.7 ?


Not really 

Think of it as more...concept based.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Like land themes and stuff ?


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 19, 2011)

Who knows?



**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Such filth in my forums, this man needs some* BLACK* JESUS in his life.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

I want to see a black girl cosplaying snowman.


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

that's just crazy talk, sunny


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Head canon Snowman for me is a short haired Cuban woman.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Headcanon Troll Nationalities. 

Karkat=Indian,accent might slip out when he's mad.

Sollux=Parents are Korean but he was born in America so he has no accent. 

Gamzee= Parents are from Germany he's got a weird accent but still knows the lingo/slang.

Kanaya= French, knows some English but is shitty with the slang. 

Vriska= One parent is French other is Russian, but she was born in America. No accent. 

Nepeta=American that wishes she was Japanese ie Weeaboo  

Eridan= From England.Goes on about how much better it is than America  all the time.

Aradia= Puerto Rican with an new yorker accent (like this)

I don't care about the rest.


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

the rest doesn't care about you either


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Well Terezi I honestly don't know, and I couldn't give less of a shit about Equius or Feferi.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

> Eridan= From England.


i am 0kay with this


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2011)

Equius doesn't deserve your bullshit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

_Fine_

Uhhh German maybe ? He builds cool shit.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)

Cries.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

O man, these onions are really doing a number on me.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Sep 19, 2011)

He looks so great I want push him from the wheelchair


----------



## brolmes (Sep 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Headcanon Troll Nationalities.
> 
> Karkat=Indian,accent might slip out when he's mad.
> 
> ...



i'd expect them to sound more like that angry NAK NAK-ing from mars attacks

the only one i have a head canon voice for is eridan, i get the impression of him being scottish or irish or something, no idea why


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Every troll: White American.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Every troll: White American.



This plus BritishEridan.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 19, 2011)

Y'all are lame :b


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Sollux=Parents are Korean but he was born in America so he has no accent.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



"No accent" is a purely hypothetical state. Some people think they've heard it, but all nationalities have at least some measure of-

Wait, is THAT what weeaboo means?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Fiiiiiiiine.

If I was going to race lift Homestuck, or rather Humanstuck, I'd cast it as follows.

Aradia: Indian
Tavros: African (see: Mr. T)
Sollux: Chinese
Karkat: Mexican
Nepeta: American
Kanaya: Israeli
Terezi: Italian
Vriska: Japanese
Equius: Russian
Gamzee: South Carolinian (see: Shit)
Eridan: Scottish
Feferi: Australian


----------



## brolmes (Sep 19, 2011)

the format of homestuck would make voice acting a little weird and awkward

in a homestuck movie or show something, most of the time there would be audio of 2 people talking over footage of them doing things silently, and a lot would be lost in the typing quirks and shit if it was spoken instead of written


----------



## Pipe (Sep 19, 2011)

I approve of mexikarkat


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 19, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I approve of mexikarkat



I honestly expected you to post this. Lol


Also, my head-canon Eridan voice is suddenly Wheatley.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Well Karkat isn't mexican mexican.

He's like second or third generation American immigrant Mexican.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 19, 2011)

So karkat is a gabies.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the format of homestuck would make voice acting a little weird and awkward
> 
> in a homestuck movie or show something, most of the time there would be audio of 2 people talking over footage of them doing things silently, and a lot would be lost in the typing quirks and shit if it was spoken instead of written


I'm playing Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked and I think that format would actually be the best for Homestuck.

Like conversations would have the image they show and then faces like the walkarounds showing the emotions as they converse, albeit digitally.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 19, 2011)

so I brought a bucket


----------



## brolmes (Sep 19, 2011)

tao i don't want to fall for jailbait and spend the rest of my life in a bucketless cell, but you really make it hard to resist your underage charms

lolita tier


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> tao i don't want to fall for jailbait and spend the rest of my life in a bucketless cell, but you really make it hard to resist your underage charms
> 
> lolita tier



I'm of legal age in November


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

So I saw the new episode of Two and a Half Men. And how Charlie Sheen was killed off.

While extremely bitter (gotta give that fellow jew credit, we as a people can be very passive aggressive), some parts amused me. Particularly that 'Charlie' was in an urn that got desecrated.

And it made me think a Charliesprite would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

A charlie sprite would make the game too easy.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> A charlie sprite would make the game too easy.



be serious, it's not much different to prototyping with bec, an unbeatable boss is the same end result

can't embed this : Link removed

even terezi's imaginary alternative reality vriska (T.I.A.R vriska for future discussion) isn't defeating this kind of power, taking all the luck means nothing against a man who is taking all the winning


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2011)

Depends when you prototype it


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I saw the new episode of Two and a Half Men. And how Charlie Sheen was killed off.
> 
> While extremely bitter (gotta give that fellow jew credit, we as a people can be very passive aggressive), some parts amused me. Particularly that 'Charlie' was in an urn that got desecrated.
> 
> And it made me think a Charliesprite would be pretty awesome.



How did they kill him?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

He burned out his lifetime stores of winning Crossbow .


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> He burned out his lifetime stores of winning Crossbow .



I just woke up and what is this?


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)

oh gog


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> How did they kill him?


Remember psycho neighbor chick?

Well they got married in Paris. Then she caught Charlie in the shower with another chick. So the next day she pushed him in front of a train.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow.....

That's pretty harsh lol.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah. I was like "Goddamn, that was brutal "


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

I mean i've heard of dropping a bus on someone but dropping a fucking train ?


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)

dirty adulterers deserve no better


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

shit said:


> dirty adulterers deserve no better



honk

HONK?


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)

hOoOoOoOoOoNk


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

Someone needs to shoosh Shit.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

Or pap. Paps would be welcome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

I got this.


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

^ Ain't that the truth.


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)

looking at my old fanfarts, back at a time when gamzee was nothing but chill and adorable


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

The good old days before murderstuck .


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you see the farts I posted yesterday Shit?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> so I brought a bucket



Pornographic.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

Some people have no shame.


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Did you see the farts I posted yesterday Shit?



if memory serves, I repped you for them


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Some people have no shame.



You mean, like me?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh hey, so you did.

I thought it was Blender related since I got a couple blender reps at the same time.


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)

probably cuz I can't be arsed to write rep comments anymore...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2011)

actually I've been so fucking exhasted with being a Doctor I haven't had the time miss mspa at all

great timing hussie


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 20, 2011)

Your a doctor ban ?


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Sep 20, 2011)

Nic Cage is apparently a doctor.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your a doctor ban ?





Yes. Yes I am

Doctor Ωmm

One of Seven


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

Doctor Omegamm?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2011)

It's pronounced like a closed mouth Huh


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2011)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 20, 2011)

"O this is a pretty cool blog skots"

>Scrolls down.

Link removed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

>Humanstuck Problem Sleuth x Spades Slick


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XJfGnqKoXYY[/YOUTUBE]

Not quite as good as Nic Cage song but pretty good for all my LotbRos out there.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 20, 2011)

My new neg image :33


----------



## Pipe (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> [YOUTUBE]XJfGnqKoXYY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not quite as good as Nic Cage song but pretty good for all my LotbRos out there.



I prefer this one

[YOUTUBE]uE-1RPDqJAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

Well that's old :I


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> My new neg image :33



Oh, saved, thank you. It's beautiful.


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)

this blog is awwwwwwesome skotty


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

There was too much yaoi for me to get to the cool fanarts like that


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 20, 2011)

What Sunny said


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2011)

shit said:


> this blog is awwwwwwesome skotty



You're welcome!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 20, 2011)

It's been two weeks since the last update


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)

you guys should develop a thicker skin

or homolust

one or the other


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2011)

I've gone through guro to get to things and you guys are squicked by boys fucking each other?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 20, 2011)

What's Guro ?


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)

anime gore porn


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2011)

I've plumbed the depths of pixiv to get some of my sets

yaoi is nothing to me


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What's Guro?



WHY would you ASK?

HAVE YOU LEARNED NOTHING?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 20, 2011)

Last night I dreamed that Hussie did another mini-update to tell us that the music had finished, and that he had done some of the animation. Then it turned into a nightmare when I realized that it would probably take weeks more for him to really finish it.

And then fucking Vampires.


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2011)

if you turn the safe search off on google, you'll probably see some guro on a random search sometime


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What's Guro ?



I remember a year ago when I did not know...Ahhh...Those were the days.
Not innocent days, but more innocent than now.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> And then fucking Vampires.



Hope this means what I think it means...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

I shed a tear laughing at this.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 21, 2011)

what do you call the porn where one of them is an alien freak with all kinds of weird appendages and orifices?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

Fetish/Alternative/Alien[?] porn I would guess.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 21, 2011)

no fancy name like guro?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't really know. ;o


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

Not everything has a fancy name I guess .


----------



## geG (Sep 21, 2011)

news UPDATE


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

Only 35% .

Shit it's going to be 2-3 more weeks until we get something.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh well at least hussie may or may not let us now the progress of this wonderful creation.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

That was wonderful.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Last night I dreamed that Hussie did another mini-update to tell us that the music had finished, and that he had done some of the animation. Then it turned into a nightmare when I realized that it would probably take weeks more for him to really finish it.
> 
> And then fucking Vampires.



huh...

you were right.

Also lol KT and Sunny you two are total pussies.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

Yaoi bullshit is seriously like a 1 on the internet grossout scale.

It doesn't even faze me at this point. Once you delve into the dark heart of the internet that shit is fucking roses by comparison.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> huh...
> 
> you were right.
> 
> Also lol KT and Sunny you two are total pussies.



I am only right when I don't want to be.

But I predicted Evil Aradia FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK I hope evil Aradiacestor is enough.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2011)

There's still a chance, Noob


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

But I don't want evil Aradia .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2011)

You didn't want Eridan to get cut in half either but look what happened


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

Shut up TV .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2011)

My logic is sharper than the keenest knife.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

I hope Hussie start selling this new stuff soon enough...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> My logic is sharper than the keenest knife.



It's about as polished as a rusty nail .


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 21, 2011)

Rusty nails can be shart enough.. and they give you tetanus as a bonus


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 21, 2011)

ITT: Who do you want to voice who/What is your headcanon voice for the cast.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> ITT: Who do you want to voice who/What is your headcanon voice for the cast.



Stephen Merchant as Eridan.


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't know enough young actors to be able to cast the 4 kids, let alone all the trolls


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> ITT: Who do you want to voice who/What is your headcanon voice for the cast.



I wish I wasn't at school or else I'd post the whole cast


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2011)

hey gaiz, I made a BH FC just for us so we can post pornstuck without flooding the blender porn dump thread



cool huh?


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh good, all the moral filth can be posted there and leave this thread virtually untouched


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2011)

onward to depravity!


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

shit said:


> hey gaiz, I made a BH FC just for us so we can post pornstuck without flooding the blender porn dump thread
> 
> 
> 
> cool huh?



I love you.

Also, when I said I could contribute to a pornstuck thread, you see I was not lying. And that's not even including all the Eridan stuff I've found.


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2011)

So apathetic to Homestuck these days ;_;


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I love you.
> 
> Also, when I said I could contribute to a pornstuck thread, you see I was not lying. And that's not even including all the Eridan stuff I've found.


very sexcellent


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So apathetic to Homestuck these days ;_;



you've always thought cool things were lame


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

shit said:


> very sexcellent



pek I can post more after class if I remember~


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2011)

Skotty said:


> pek I can post more after class if I remember~


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You didn't want Eridan to get cut in half either but look what happened



Negged. 
















not really i just wanted to say that


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2011)

girls don't neg

or fart


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

shit said:


> girls don't neg
> 
> or fart



50% accurate.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> My logic is sharper than the keenest knife.


Your wit, more cutting than a wielded chainsaw/lipstick.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

Sunny I have such burning platonic hate for you.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Sunny I have such burning platonic hate for you.



>burning

>platonic

wat


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't want him to think I have black feelings like he has often flattered himself into thinking.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I don't want him to think I have black feelings like he has often flattered himself into thinking.



Oh, what adorable denial!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2011)

Skotty knows she wants to hatefuck me.


I am such a blackrom tease.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

Homestuck : Crossbow

Cubey : KT

Sunny : Skotty


----------



## Sylar (Sep 21, 2011)

Hateromantic tension so thick you could cut it with a chainsaw.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 21, 2011)

sorry cross but my black bucket is so far out of your league 

i have all the suitors

also:








Cadrien said:


> Oh good, all the moral filth can be posted there and leave this thread virtually untouched



in your dreams little one

the adult fc will only give us a greater focus on our depravity, causing it to become intensified 

the degeneracy will take root there and grow, and from those roots, little vines will spread across the forum and across our minds and they will inevitably find their way back here, the bulbous tips of these vines ready to flower, swelling full with the seed of life, seeking out any opening they can find to plant it and make just really weird posts

all of nf will become a part of this beatiful garden, but in this garden the colorful and exotic sex organs of plants will be replaced by the colorful and exotic sex organs of trolls


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Sunny : Skotty


I wouldn't say I'm making blackrom solicitations to her.

Rather, I'm the kismesis equivalent of a flirt. The dark advances of others amuse me.

I personally don't know who I hatelust for. Certainly no one ITT.

Well no, Zenieth's bitchiness does make her an attractive prospect.


----------



## shit (Sep 21, 2011)

Homestuck said:


>


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wouldn't say I'm making blackrom solicitations to her.
> 
> Rather, I'm the kismesis equivalent of a flirt. The dark advances of others amuse me.



Flirting counts as solicitations in my book.




Homestuck said:


> sorry cross but my black bucket is so far out of your league
> 
> i have all the suitors





*cough*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2011)

A girl wears a sexy outfit. She beats her eyes at a guy checking her out.

Whether she actually wants to romance them isn't necessarily true. Its more illiciting the solicitations.

Its up to her if she accepts them or not.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 21, 2011)

Just discovered Skaia.net

Sollux quota possibly fulfilled.

Also, don't know if this has been posted here, but this is pretty cool


----------



## brolmes (Sep 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *cough*





Sunuvmann said:


> A girl wears a sexy outfit. She beats her eyes at a guy checking her out.
> 
> Whether she actually wants to romance them isn't necessarily true. Its more illiciting the solicitations.
> 
> Its up to her if she accepts them or not.



yeah cross it's not my fault i'm so attractive


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> yeah cross it's not my fault i'm so attractive



Then please, "be attractive" at someone else.

I'm not interested in what you're selling.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 21, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I don't want him to think I have black feelings like he has often flattered himself into thinking.





Crossbow said:


> >burning
> 
> >platonic
> 
> wat



still a bit of a contradiction there

I sense internal conflict


----------



## brolmes (Sep 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Then please, "be attractive" at someone else.
> 
> I'm not interested in what you're selling.



that's why you titled the screenshot as "swoon" and continue to repeatedly put us together on your shipping chart

so tsundere


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> that's why you titled the screenshot as "swoon" and continue to put us together on your shipping chart
> 
> so tsundere



Man, don't even talk about my shipping chart.

You don't know.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol wut


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 21, 2011)

:rofl o man can't wait to see the reactions for this one.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> :rofl o man can't wait to see the reactions for this one.



Glad to see I'm not the only one who thought this.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> :rofl o man can't wait to see the reactions for this one.



You left out the last panel.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 21, 2011)

Eridan must be into some kinky shit


----------



## Sylar (Sep 21, 2011)

He's into anything that'll get him some action. He's just that desperate.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> You left out the last panel.


I was expecting this but this still amused me.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Man, don't even talk about my shipping chart.
> 
> You don't know.




*Spoiler*: _translation_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> He's into anything that'll get him some action. He's just that desperate.



Inb4 Skotty


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> He's into anything that'll get him some action. He's just that desperate.



you should cut him some slack, it's not everyday he gets something so good that he practically splits apart from it


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2011)

So we're talking about depravity.










To smite or not to smite


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 21, 2011)

smite                                                        .


----------



## Sylar (Sep 21, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you should cut him some slack, it's not everyday he gets something so good that he practically splits apart from it



Oh Eridan is always falling to pieces over something.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *Spoiler*: _translation_



Man, whatever...


----------



## Pipe (Sep 21, 2011)

@KT: Those are the trickster mode trolls, there is also a kids version.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Skotty knows she wants to hatefuck me.
> 
> 
> I am such a blackrom tease.



only if youre hot


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Skotty knows he wants to hatefuck me.
> 
> 
> I am such a blackrom tease.



Fixed


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> :rofl o man can't wait to see the reactions for this one.


I ship it. <3


KizaruTachio said:


> Eridan must be into some kinky shit


Boner.



Sylar said:


> He's into anything that'll get him some action. He's just that desperate.


Me 



KizaruTachio said:


> Inb4 Skotty


Yes???


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Fixed



Is Sunny the only one who still deludes himself that Skotty's a girl?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

I guess I need to check my underwear??? ;o
Maybe these sex daydreams about Eridan have been wrong...ALL ALONG...


----------



## brolmes (Sep 21, 2011)

what cross means is that he believes you transcend gender, like some kind of hermaphroditic god

and that he worships this god through ritual masturbation


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 21, 2011)

Welp, with that I think I'll be heading to bed.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what cross means is that he believes you transcend gender, like some kind of hermaphroditic god
> 
> and that he worships this god through ritual masturbation


Neat! 

Oh

I am the bucket tier. It is me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I saw a pic of Skotty sometime or another in Pandurr's FC


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 21, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I guess I need to check my underwear??? ;o
> Maybe these sex daydreams about Eridan have been wrong...ALL ALONG...



Maybe you should have a doctor look at these boners you keep getting.




Homestuck said:


> what cross means is that he believes you transcend gender, like some kind of hermaphroditic god
> 
> and that he worships this god through ritual masturbation



You assume the strangest things about me...

Anyway, my list of things to worship through ritualistic masturbation is way too exclusive for a low-class internet person.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2011)

EOA PROGRESS 

_Posted on 21 Sept. 2011 by Andrew_

 ^^^ There is a crude progress bar indicating the animation's state of  completion, which I may or may not forget to update as I continue to  trudge across the Flash timeline. Check back routinely to see if I  remembered! It may very well have advanced to the right by several  pixels.  

 Only now, a month into this dreadful content drought, have I begun to  achieve what vaguely resembles a stride with this thing. This  achievement coincides impeccably with a variety of flu-like symptoms.  The invading organisms believe they can slow me down, but they're wrong.  I am smarter than all of them combined, and literally a trillion times  bigger. There is no contest, really.  

 We have new products to sell in the WP store. Oh god, you are going to  want them. You will want them, and they will disappear from the store  faster than anyone can believe. But I will not sell them just yet.  

 We're fixing some things first. We are getting a few more people on  board to ship things, such that they may arrive faster. And getting a  better customer support system. We used to have a very shitty support  system in place, so naturally we decided to upgrade to an even shittier  system. To my understanding, it is currently the software equivalent of  writing your query down on a slip of paper, and tucking it under your  pillow. So please stay tuned for a new system that hopefully will not  hinge on the reliability of nocturnal fairies.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 21, 2011)

yeah the thing about the new service is interesting, the old one was unreliable as fuck

don't know if i'll ever trust them enough to order anything again though, even after saying it's being changed

fuck being charged an extra $40 by the mail man when he tries to deliver the shit 6 months after ordering it, after already paying an obscene delivery charge for fast delivery at the time of ordering


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2011)

shit said:


> you've always thought cool things were lame



Nice


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 22, 2011)

Sollux quota finally fulfilled (With bits of Eridan)

...

Oh cod, he wwould.

OTP reasoning

Else, how would it work for Tavros


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

the bucket filling... i hadn't even considered that method

come to think of it, the real method could be anything 

although it makes you wonder why trolls would have 2 cocks if reproduction didn't involve them

maybe they're internal, like in the stomach

also i too just won a math debate


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunny you derp we were already talking about that yesterday, are you blind or just dumb?

You don't need to answer that we already know.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

dozeridingslowpoke.jpg


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 22, 2011)

It's been a day and it's still 35% DEER GOD WHY. 


**


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> It's been a day and it's still 35% DEER GOD WHY.
> 
> 
> **



The deer god has forsaken us.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sunny you derp we were already talking about that yesterday, are you blind or just dumb?
> 
> You don't need to answer that we already know.


Busy and I don't F5 the site every 5 fucking seconds.

And any discussion here got lost in the buckets.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2011)

NEEDS MOAR BUKKITS

also dumped some farts


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

Who wants to bet hussie never updates the status bar?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 22, 2011)

But Hussie is a kind and merciful deer god, well until he starts killing.


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Who wants to bet hussie never updates the status bar?



Yeah it's just another way he has found to tease us


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

To be honest, I'm kinda expecting to be disappointed.

I mean unless its of the scale of holyfuckawesome that that hand animated car racing anime movie is (forgot its name), I can't imagine whatever it is, being worth a month's wait.

Which by the way, is what it's been since the start of Hiatustuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 22, 2011)

I hope it's at least 10 minutes long, and will cause cause not only MSPA to crash but also whatever site Hussie puts it up on first. Then it will cause a massive in flux of HSG threads.

Also the voice acting better be good. I don't want them to just sound right, I want them to have emotion.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah but
it's gonna be 10 min long
that's like a fucking mini-movie


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2011)

wait, there's going to be voice acting in the flash?

do not want


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2011)

What, seriously?


that's stupid


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Where has this been said?

Or is Noob just being a noob?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

I think that was a joke noob .


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh I've heard rumours about people complaining about there NOT being voice acting, but I have not seen anything about it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 22, 2011)

I was hoping Plat and TV wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 22, 2011)

Holy shit, I'm crying. ;A;

edit:

smh...
although Equius threw me way off mark?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Cracked up at Equius


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I was hoping Plat and TV wouldn't say anything.



[YOUTUBE]QFJUa31fVHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

I want to buy a Bec Noir action figure.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

But looking more like this



then this


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 22, 2011)

Awww, that figure is CUTE! pek


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

I want something that can fight my Batman toy


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want something that can fight my Batman toy



oh please as if jack v batman would even qualify as being a fight

walk stab bat


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

ah bullets, becquerel's one true weakness

no wait


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 22, 2011)

He's the goddamn batman he wins by default.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> ah bullets, becquerel's one true weakness
> 
> no wait



He makes an amazing point.

Wait, can Batman breath in space? I forget.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2011)

you can never count out the batman

that's not to say he won't get roflstomped
as I recall, he was taken out like a bitch in Final Crisis before coming back and owning Darkseid


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> oh please as if jack v batman would even qualify as being a fight
> 
> walk stab bat


He has prep time.

Jack's fucked.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He has prep time.
> 
> Jack's fucked.



How much prep time?

Enough to destroy the Green Sun and then the assembly a small army of duplicates of himself, each with their own fully-equiped Batmobile?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't underestimate prep time.

He'd probably figure out a bullet or something which will break his link to the green sun and then proceed to beat the shit out of Jack.

Or you know. Do this with his ring.


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2011)

Batman wins 

Jack solos


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

you're forgetting that first guardians have more 4th wall hax than just batman's unavoidable asspulls

prep time won't help when jack can stab batman before the fight even begins, like a mortal kombat character performing a fatality on his opponent before the 1st round has even started

i doubt a ring pull would work on someone who can see bullets coming in slomo, but yeah, with the dog thing, distraction is definitely a possibility if he even survives until the fight's timer starts


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

He's Batman. He'd have prepared for that likelihood.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 22, 2011)

Are you dense, are you retarded ?

HE'S THE GODDAMN BATMAN !


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm agreeing with Homestuck.

First Gaurdian powers > Millionaire Prep Asspulls


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

anyone can take anyone with enough prep time really


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes, but Batman's prep time is much more effective.

Batman'd figure out quickly that the source of the power is the ring so he'd figure something to separate Jack from that power; either by liberating the ring from Jack's finger through some feint or another or some sciency thing to break the Ring's connection to the Green Sun.

But hey, I'm not Batman. That's just my postulation.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

against scratch though, i don't see batman having a chance

scratch gets 612 million years of prep time and all the fore-knowledge, all of it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

I suppose. But do you know what lurks in Doc Scratch's dark pockets? Batman.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 22, 2011)

Doc hasn't shown any great omnipotence feats in all honesty.

I also don't get what you mean by 612 million years of prep.

Though he could probably BFR him though.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I suppose. But do you know what lurks in Doc Scratch's dark pockets? Batman.



this is a fair point

and a humorous image if taken literally



KizaruTachio said:


> Doc hasn't shown any great omnipotence feats in all honesty.
> 
> I also don't get what you mean by 612 million years of prep.
> 
> Though he could probably BFR him though.



he's capable of just plucking galaxy-busting gods from the void and giving them away as pets... he took over the entire story as if he was hussie, his 4th wall powers are maxed out... and if we're going to assume that batman can perform asspulls then i think it's fair to assume that scratch can perform most of the feats shown by other green sun users, if his invulnerability to attack and BFR weren't enough to do the job already... 

the 612 thing: since he is nigh omniscient he will know from birth all about what's going to happen, and have 612 million years to prepare for it

excluding his rare little dark pockets obviously, which it is reasonable to assume batman would exploit in some way  

i don't know though, orchestrating the exact creation of the conditions required to shape troll society into the way it needed to be, over the course of millions of years, seems like more of a prep feat than anything batman has to offer?

if the bat recruited hussie to help him then it's obvious rape but that seems unfair


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Meh, Glybglob wasn't really Galaxy Busting.

He was more the troll version of Professor X.

In that by concentrating hard enough he could kill all humans. Same thing but on a galactic scale.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

I like though that Jack killing the frog pretty much is Universe Busting


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Meh, Glybglob wasn't really Galaxy Busting.
> 
> He was more the troll version of Professor X.
> 
> In that by concentrating hard enough he could kill all humans. Same thing but on a galactic scale.




well yeah that's what i meant by galaxy busting, should've said wiping

his ability to just drag something like that out from beyond space and time and treat it like a goldfish is a decent feat of his omnipotence though


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like though that Jack killing the frog pretty much is Universe Busting



i've been thinking about that

i'm wondering if it would take the same amount of power to destroy a universe from outside as it would take to destroy it from inside

it's technically still the same amount of mass

if so then jack might have been underestimated up until now


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like though that Jack killing the frog pretty much is Universe Busting



Cheating .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i've been thinking about that
> 
> i'm wondering if it would take the same amount of power to destroy a universe from outside as it would take to destroy it from inside
> 
> ...


Mass is relative.

What may for us be a universe's amount of mass is significantly smaller outside.

From Jack's perspective, looking at the Frog, the Earth would be pretty much the size and mass of an atom.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like though that Jack killing the frog pretty much is Universe Busting



Froggo NO...


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

fg's already have the ability to fuck with relativity and manipulate space to make themselves or their surroundings smaller or larger/more or less massive... i would imagine that this same ability could be applied to the range and scale of their attacks too

i wondered if maybe he already had the power to destroy the universe from inside, but it just didn't have a frog as its avatar to give him something to aim at and piss him off enough to do it

also i remember in the "jack: wait" panel he was thinking about how he could destroy everything but was worried about having nothing left to destroy... maybe the only real difference between now and then is that this drawback doesn't apply if he's already outside


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh 

This is like exploding on Tumblr from some article about people getting called gay or somefin


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Froggo getting killed by Jack is the critical event.

I bet a fair amount of the EOA5 will be the exiles escaping the now doomed universe.

The main parts I'm expecting:
>WV wears the ring and they are taken to the new dimension...or blowing up the capsules creates a rift which they use to escape the death of our universe.
>John initiates the Scratch
>Jack blows up our Universe
>Probably something with Spades and/or Doc and Snowman leading to the destruction of Alternia's universe
>Lord English: Descend/Ascend?


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2011)

Jack killing that frog doesn't count as universe busting simply for the fact, that it's the mechanics of the Homestuck multiverse allowing him to do that. For example, if you dropped Jack in DBZverse, there'd be no frog to destroy, thus he wouldn't be busting anything but planets at best.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 22, 2011)

> *Froggo* getting killed by Jack is the critical event.


oh my God I cant stop LAUGHING oh my God oh my God fuk  thank you sunny


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Froggo getting killed by Jack is the critical event.
> 
> I bet a fair amount of the EOA5 will be the exiles escaping the now doomed universe.
> 
> ...



What about Aradiacestor becoming a FG?


----------



## Pipe (Sep 22, 2011)

Batman with prep always wins, ALWAYS.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Jack killing that frog doesn't count as universe busting simply for the fact, that it's the mechanics of the Homestuck multiverse allowing him to do that. For example, if you dropped Jack in DBZverse, there'd be no frog to destroy, thus he wouldn't be busting anything but planets at best.



bec already showed in "jade: enter" that fg energy range isn't limited to planets, the blast zoomed out past thousands of stars

i'm not convinced that the range of their attacks even has a limit, with their ability to manipulate space however they please


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What about Aradiacestor becoming a FG?


What the niggerfuck are you talking about?


Homestuck said:


> bec already showed in "jade: enter" that fg energy range isn't limited to planets, the blast zoomed out past thousands of stars
> 
> i'm not convinced that the range of their attacks even has a limit, with their ability to manipulate space however they please


Well the difference is Bec's power was enhanced by sprites which could do beamspam.

So thus he was pretty much able to do a Kamehameha.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

also i'm expecting some weird twist with jack, like we find out he's been working with jade or whatever because she told him where he could kill this huge ass frog

shipping jack x jade is pretty important internet stuff but i am kind of dreading the thought of him randomly teaming up with the kids

it is a fear that has haunted me since before he even started stalking jade


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well the difference is Bec's power was enhanced by sprites which could do beamspam.
> 
> So thus he was pretty much able to do a Kamehameha.



i'd say it's the reason his energy blast took the form of a beam yeah, but i mean the explosion afterwards, it was warping with an fg effect and seemed to spread out across an area that's pretty much impossible to even measure because of the spatial distortion

the thing was huge, could've been galaxy size or even bigger but i doubt we'll ever know

also i realize bec's blast was only a life wiper and didn't bust any planet's heads open, i'm only looking at it as an example of the range it covered because of the warp, not the damage it did... if jack used the same warping with his miles they'd have to rename it green lightyears, or whatever comes after that as a unit of measurement, since there are multiple lightyears between each of the thousands of stars that it would pass


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

> shipping jack x jade


*NO.*



It's just a girl and her god dog. Its a completely fucking innocent relationship.

Shipping Jade x Jack is tantamount to shipping Bro x Dave or Mom x Rose. You'd have to be one sick friend.


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> bec already showed in "jade: enter" that fg energy range isn't limited to planets, the blast zoomed out past thousands of stars
> 
> i'm not convinced that the range of their attacks even has a limit, with their ability to manipulate space however they please



You take fanboy to a whole new level, Homosuck 



Sunuvmann said:


> What the niggerfuck are you talking about?



Scratch said that Aradiacestor was going to become English's next agent, right?  Would that not entail FG bznz?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i'd say it's the reason his energy blast took the form of a beam yeah, but i mean the explosion afterwards, it was warping with an fg effect and seemed to spread out across an area that's pretty much impossible to even measure because of the spatial distortion
> 
> the thing was huge, could've been galaxy size or even bigger but i doubt we'll ever know
> 
> also i realize bec's blast was only a life wiper and didn't bust any planet's heads open, i'm only looking at it as an example of the range it covered because of the warp, not the damage it did... if jack used the same warping with his miles they'd have to rename it green lightyears, or whatever comes after that as a unit of measurement, since there are multiple lightyears between each of the thousands of stars that it would pass


I'm pretty sure that was just the flash of it. Otherwise, idk, it might have blown the Sun up.

And ehhhh...I wouldn't say Life Wiper. It was a life wiper in the way say Armageddon's asteroid would have been a Life Wiper.

With Bec's beam creating the force opposite of an oncoming asteroid to delay it, the side effect was to have so much force (beam included) that life was wiped off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Scratch said that Aradiacestor was going to become English's next agent, right?  Would that not entail FG bznz?


She already became it.

see: Handmaiden


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *NO.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am glad you are not yet tainted by the horrorterrors of the anonymous online community, Sunny.
For far too many have fallen already.


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2011)

Well that's disappointing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Link removed

Oh jegus, Radiation made Megalovania long before it came up in Homestuck. @_@

/feels slightly betrayed that he recycled his music...even though it was awesome >_>


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 22, 2011)

wait was homestuck seriously getting defensive about batman vs jack?

Really?


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm pretty sure that was just the flash of it. Otherwise, idk, it might have blown the Sun up.
> 
> And ehhhh...I wouldn't say Life Wiper. It was a life wiper in the way say Armageddon's asteroid would have been a Life Wiper.
> 
> With Bec's beam creating the force opposite of an oncoming asteroid to delay it, the side effect was to have so much force (beam included) that life was wiped off the face of the Earth.



yeah i just meant wiping life on earth... i doubt the sun would really give a shit about a force that just scorched the surface of a planet without actually blowing it up, it'd just be a refreshing breeze for something sun-sized

as for it being the flash of the explosion, i doubt it, it's the same black/white alternating effect that we see inside the damage radius of the blast that jack uses to blow up troll prospit... except bec's wave was reaching out past all the stars


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Eh...Well Bec's had the FG power longer than Jack so he theoretically should have better control.

It could be as you say.

But I personally just think it done for effect.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 22, 2011)

while you guys are writing long paragraphs i posted porn :33


----------



## brolmes (Sep 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> wait was homestuck seriously getting defensive about batman vs jack?
> 
> Really?



as if my constant shit about jack soloing the omniverse is any more serious than people bleating on about squirrel girl or whatever 

you're just having whimsical black fantasies about me AGAIN

AGAIN



Skotty said:


> while you guys are writing long paragraphs i posted porn :33


i want to say it's not a competition but we all already know it is


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 22, 2011)

> I find myself suddenly wanting to fuck Sollux with a dalek


SUNNY  PLAT  OMG


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 22, 2011)

> Mom x Rose



Want me to break out the fanfiction I think Skotty and HS were both absent when I posted it originally.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Skotty said:


> SUNNY  PLAT  OMG


Um....wat....?


----------



## Monna (Sep 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Want me to break out the fanfiction I think Skotty and HS were both absent when I posted it originally.


Please do.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Want me to break out the fanfiction I think Skotty and HS were both absent when I posted it originally.



do want

i saw some pretty graphic fanart earlier


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2011)

a 5% increase :33.


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 23, 2011)

Note to self, stay out of thread for a while.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2011)

Skotty said:


> SUNNY  PLAT  OMG



Uh what the what?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Note to self, stay out of thread for a while.



                                                             .


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 23, 2011)

5% in 3 days.

Doing the math we have 36 days left till end of act.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 23, 2011)

NOOOOOO The fanfic seems to be gone.

How will the others know of the glory of super Slutty Rose having sex with all the guy trolls and Dave and John, often 2 or more at once. How will you guys violently stroke yourselves to blissful climax when Mom snaps and hate/love rapes Rose. HOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monna (Sep 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> NOOOOOO The fanfic seems to be gone.
> 
> How will the others know of the glory of super Slutty Rose having sex with all the guy trolls and Dave and John, often 2 or more at once. How will you guys violently stroke yourselves to blissful climax when Mom snaps and hate/love rapes Rose. HOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This really existed?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2011)

Noob .


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2011)

Mom x Rose would be pretty nice, gotta admit


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2011)

Of course cubey would support i*c*st.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 23, 2011)

Classic Cubey


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2011)

i*c*st is wrong doods!


----------



## brolmes (Sep 23, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Note to self, stay out of thread for a while.



just as planned



noobthemusical said:


> NOOOOOO The fanfic seems to be gone.
> 
> How will the others know of the glory of super Slutty Rose having sex with all the guy trolls and Dave and John, often 2 or more at once. How will you guys violently stroke yourselves to blissful climax when Mom snaps and hate/love rapes Rose. HOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!



we can always post the fanart


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> we can always post the fanart



I am not against this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

My young, sweet Crossbow....no.....


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 















..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

She needs an adult.....


----------



## Monna (Sep 23, 2011)

I wonder what an Aradia tastes like...


----------



## shit (Sep 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> bec already showed in "jade: enter" that fg energy range isn't limited to planets, the blast zoomed out past thousands of stars
> 
> i'm not convinced that the range of their attacks even has a limit, with their ability to manipulate space however they please



iono man, I just rewatched that flash (and a bunch of others cuz you can never watch just one) and it doesn't really look like that

or maybe you're right
I recall it looks like Rose and Jack blew up prospit in a flash, but did that really happen? or did it just look like it?

if it turns out they did blow up the planet, I'll believe what you said interpreted from the jade: enter flash
but I recall them fighting for awhile after that, which makes me believe that maybe hussie just likes to make big flashy explosions willy nilly that aren't really so big or flashy in actuality


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe you should bring it up in the metadome homestuck, see what the OBDers have to say about it.


----------



## shit (Sep 23, 2011)

no             thx


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol why                                         ?


----------



## shit (Sep 23, 2011)

cuz that'd be making it a big deal
you can if you wanna


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

Ehh I only suggested it to Homestuck since he seemed interested in it, I thought he might of wanted some perspective.

I don't really care that much.


----------



## shit (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah me neither

as far as I'm concerned, jack can't do it until he does it again where I can see it better


----------



## Monna (Sep 23, 2011)

Homestuck isn't really the best OBD material. It's a powerful verse, that's for sure, but debating it seriously takes out some of the fun I think.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

Arguing alot of things take the fun out of it. 

Comic and JJBA characters   make for good OBD threads though.


----------



## Monna (Sep 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Arguing alot of things take the fun out of it.
> 
> Comic and JJBA characters   make for good OBD threads though.


And Dragon Ball


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

Not so sure about that one.


----------



## Monna (Sep 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Not so sure about that one.


I was being sarcastic. But at least their powers are easy to quantify.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

Ahhh I see


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

....You guys uhhh watch football ? (American of course)


----------



## Monna (Sep 23, 2011)

Nah, not really my thing.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 23, 2011)

Food for thought. It would explain quite a few things.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 23, 2011)

homestuck power level discussion really annoys the fuck out of many obder type people 

this makes it an important subject 

i forgot about the part where it looked like all of skaia was covered in that green and black cloud... afterwards we saw that rose and jack only made a country sized hole

it didn't seem like the same thing though, the camera stopped zooming out and showed the cloud slowing down as it filled up the screen... but with bec's blast it just kept going and going out into the stars

i can see what you mean though, rose v jack was probably just hussie making a big fancy explosion to make it look like someone was fucked, more like a giant flashbang than a space nuke

scratch said jack was holding back but ehhh i hope we get to see the real limit of what he can actually do at some point... i kind of doubt it will happen though, the frog seems like the biggest thing left that he'll get to explosionrape


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 23, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I wonder what an Aradia tastes like...



I bet her genetic material tastes nice...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> homestuck power level discussion really annoys the fuck out of many obder type people
> 
> this makes it an important subject
> 
> ...





KizaruTachio said:


> Maybe you should bring it up in the metadome homestuck, see what the OBDers have to say about it.



                                                                                  .


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 23, 2011)

> TDLBallistic: He is watching Troll Titanic.
> 
> Anonymous: You mean "A massive ship with a new design intended to make it unsinkable sets sail across an ocean but rams an iceberg and sinks, killing thousands; aboard the ship, a high-caste but secretly impoverished young woman and a lowblood young man develop flushed feelings for each other and carry on an illicit affair under the noses of her fellow highbloods including one with unrequited flushed feelings for her, until the lowblood dies to save the heroine from freezing to death after the ship sinks; various other characters are introduced just long enough to make their deaths interesting to the audience; in a framing sequence, sweeps later, the now extremely aged heroine tells this story to a band of treasure-seekers attempting to locate the sunken ship"?
> 
> ...



This is canon, yet still so hard to believe.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 23, 2011)

cute as fuck


----------



## Monna (Sep 23, 2011)

So cute I died *__*


----------



## shit (Sep 23, 2011)

sollux the manwhore


----------



## shit (Sep 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> homestuck power level discussion really annoys the fuck out of many obder type people
> 
> this makes it an important subject
> 
> ...


well, when everyone goes down after a single stabbing, how's a villain supposed to unleash some omnipotence?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

Troll or Drinker
What am I?
It's time for me to choose my path.
With the power of my kan hand
No broken quadrant will get pass.
Hhand to hand or fist to vrisk
Kick your nuts or steal your grist
Troll blood keeps my pimp hand strong
So trust me or you won't last very long

GOT TIGER KICK YOUR ASS INTO THE MILKY WAY (MILKY WAY)

DON'T ACT LIKE YOU DON'T LIKE THE BALL BUSTER (BALL BUSTER)

MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM

SUMMONS UP THE POWER OF THE KAN HAND!


Lost a life in a fight

but don't worry Kar I'll be cool
The ultimate power of a vampire is now my secret tool
My logic is impregnable
My style is impetuous
You can find all the ladies at my feet

They redrom as soon as they see the teeth

IMP BUSTING ATTACKS FROM MY RAG RIPPER (RAG RIPPER)
DEBUNKING BEATDOWNS FROM THE KAN HAND (KAN HAND)

MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM

SUMMONS UP THE POWER OF THE KAN HAND!

Every troll's going to get austipice!
Who's next don't be a fool
Hyper fast Vampire style
So slick it'll make you drool 
Being Hussie's troll helps me work out my stress.

It's overpowering I must confess.
The only person it doesn't work on
Is that witch with the tentacle Gods

THE SHADES LET TROLLS KNOW TO DEAL WITH IT (DEAL WITH IT)

MORE DEAD WWIZARDS THAN THE SEVENTH BOOK, ERIDAN SLICER! (DAN SLICER)

MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM MARYAM

SUMMONS UP THE POWER OF THE

* KAN HAND!*
​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 24, 2011)

were that I could rep you twice

I would rep you a million times and it would not be enough


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 24, 2011)

you guys like torturing me with kanaya chainsawing eridan dont you


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

Eridan was just half the troll that Kanaya was


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 24, 2011)

Skotty said:


> you guys like torturing me with kanaya chainsawing eridan dont you


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

Skotty said:


> you guys like torturing me with kanaya chainsawing eridan dont you



i just posted a picture of her fucking his lower half, if that's any consolation


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 24, 2011)

cd_in_a_nushell.jpg


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 24, 2011)

That was beautiful Z.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 24, 2011)

reps to zeneith. all the reps


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

MY EYES   .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

THE GOGGLES THEY DO NOTHING


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> MY EYES   .





KizaruTachio said:


> THE GOGGLES THEY DO NOTHING


Put some buckets over your heads, guys.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Put some buckets over your heads, guys.



THE BUCKETS DO NOTHING EITHER

WHAT THE SHIT


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

I think they are just making it worse.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

really, nothing?

when i use the buckets i see a vision of that 1 fanart with vriska doing tavros in his little metal ass

just try looking harder at it

the goggles weren't effective but i did find them slightly arousing in their own right


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Note to self, stay out of thread for a while.



.............


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> really, nothing?
> 
> when i use the buckets i see a vision of that 1 fanart with vriska doing tavros in his little metal ass
> 
> ...



That's our Homestuck!

*laughtrack*


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That's our Homestuck!
> 
> *laughtrack*





you wanted to see little rose being molested by her mother... you're in no position to be adding canned laughter over the top of my charming carefree jaunts

closet pervert


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

>Implying I am in any way closeted about my pervertedness.


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

When is Rose gonna get molested by her mother >: ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

Since I was thinking damn, that makes Momma Lalonde looks hot in that Catherine thing.

But I wondered how old she was?

Nanna: 86. Birthdate is April 13, 1910. Deathdate is April 13, 1996. 
Hass: About 100. Birthdate is April 21, 1910

Since Dad seems to be Nanna's natural child, he'd have to be born before she got menopause. So probably when she was ~40.

Which would put his birthdate at about 1950. Which would make him 46 when John was born. And 59 at the start of Homestuck. Minimum of 55, maximum of 65.

Dad is oldish 


Since there isn't much timeline for Mom, except that she was probably raised by Hass. And is independent before 12/4/1995

So lets say at least 20 in 1995. Which would put her at at least 34 in 2009. But since I find Dad hitting on a 20 year old girl when he's middle aged kind of disturbing, She was probably 30 then. So mid 40s in 2009

I'd like to think Bro isn't too old. So lets say he's 16 when Dave landed. Which would put him at 29 in 2009. That makes his behavior with Dave not as disturbing. He's still in his 20s.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm hoping that the result of the Scratch and the new session they all immigrate to is Homestuck but with Hass, Nanna, Mom and Bro as kids. And John, Rose, Dave and Jade as adults.

Oh god the porn that will come from adultified Rose and Jade. @_@


----------



## shit (Sep 24, 2011)

where are you getting these dates for hass and nanna?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

MSPA wiki.

Which they got from when they crash landed. iirc it was when AR was shown Bec's origins.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

Something that's been bugging me for a long time is if/how the kid's scratch will affect the trolls.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Something that's been bugging me for a long time is if/how the kid's scratch will affect the trolls.


----------



## shit (Sep 24, 2011)

obvs hussie didn't put much thought into it
was probably trying to make 1910 some special homestuck number and then forgot about it later


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

It was because of when Mark Twain died.

Since Colonel Sassacre is supposed to be Mark Twain.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

Not sure what this explains


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

"Not sure how the Kid's scratch affects the trolls"

>Exiling Jack to the Troll's session


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> "Not sure how the Kid's scratch affects the trolls"
> 
> >Exiling Jack to the Troll's session



Well, yeah but what about after?

Like, can they contact the post-scratch humans or what?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

The progress bar remains sadly stagnant.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The progress bar remains sadly stagnant.



I'm sure thats becuase he plans to spring a big leap on us, making our hearts race and spirits soar :


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 24, 2011)

N0pe it's because it will be 5% every 3 days. And we have over a month left.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooo

That's too depressing.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> N0pe it's because it will be 5% every 3 days. And we have over a month left.



if that was the case i imagine it's going to be one epic end of act


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 24, 2011)

aHHHHHHHHHHHHh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

I feel like posting my fave troll list and fave human list. Anyone else wanna do the thing that I just suggested ?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I feel like posting my fave troll list and fave human list. Anyone else wanna do the thing that I just suggested ?



Why not?


*Spoiler*: _Kids_ 



1. Jade
2. Dave
3. John
4. Rose





*Spoiler*: _Trolls_ 




1. Terezi
2. Gamzee
3. Karkat
4. Nepeta
5. Equius
6. Vriska
7. Eridan
8. Kanaya
9. Sollux
10. Aradia


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I feel like posting my fave troll list and fave human list. Anyone else wanna do the thing that I just suggested ?


Sure. My top five kid/trolls are:

1. Vriska
2. Terezi
3. Aradia
4. Jade
5. Rose

Hmm... Hussie seems to be better at writing females characters in my opinion. I'll make a male list as well then:

1. Dave
2. Karkat
3. Gamzee
4. Equius
5. and Tavros I guess


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

1.Dave
2.John& Jade
3.BLANK
4.Rose 

1.Vriska
2.Eridan
3.Karkat
4.Kanaya
5.Aradia
6.Terezi 
7.Soullx
8.Gamzee
9.Tavros
10. Equius
11.Feferi
12. Nepeta

Last 3 are interchangeable really.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> 10. Equius
> [...]
> 12. Nepeta



...

*sigh*


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll redo this the way you guess did.

1. Jade
2. Rose
3. Dave
4. John

1. Vriska
2. Terezi
3. Aradia
4. Karkat
5. Gamzee
6. Kanaya
7. Equius
8. Feferi
9. Nepeta
10. Tavros
11. Eridan
12. Sollux

I have nothing against Sol, I just think he's kinda boring. There isn't a character that I dislike.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

They both look like they smell weird and nothing about canon Nepeta is cute she's creepy in all honesty. 

Feferi manages to pull of the annoying useless combo quite nicely, but somehow still manages to be shallow as well. Funny considering she lives in the ocean.


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2011)

Are we doing this again

1. Dave
2. John
3. Jade
4. Rose

1. Karkat
2. Gamzee
3. Nepeta
4. Kanaya
5. Aradia
6. Terezi
7. Feferi
8. Sollux
9. Eridan
10. Tavros
11. Equius
12. Vriska


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> They both look like they smell weird and nothing about canon Nepeta is cute she's creepy in all honesty.



Her creepiness is what makes her so adorable!

HOW IS THIS NOT GETTING THROUGH TO YOU.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Putting Vriska at the bottom and putting Nepeta in the top 3.

There should be a law against this.


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you upset


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Putting Vriska at the bottom and putting Nepeta in the top 3.
> 
> There should be a law against this.


It's called Sp8der Law, and Geg just broke it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Her creepiness is what makes her so adorable!
> 
> HOW IS THIS NOT GETTING THROUGH TO YOU.



She's obviously has a mental disability. 

Also she lives in a cave.....

You can't shower in a cave, I'm sure she has a water way running through but I mean there's no way she has soap.

I bet she smells wet cat.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Geg said:


> Are you upset



Not really it's your opinion of a list of fictional characters. 

I'm sure I'll get over it.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> She's obviously has a mental disability.
> 
> Also she lives in a cave.....
> 
> ...



Hygiene and mental sanctity are terrible things to judge character with imo.

Some of my favorite characters are smelly and insane.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Hygiene and mental sanctity are terrible things to judge character with imo.
> 
> Some of my favorite characters are smelly and insane.



But when your only character appeal is cuteness it takes alot away from me being able to find her cute.

Now Aradia is cute.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

1. John (John derpy time is best of times)
2. Rose (Big plot shit follows her around)
3. Jade (Her adventures with Bec Noir are pretty cool)
4. Dave (He's been kinda melancholic lately. He probably will rise when he does more awesome stuff)

1. Karkat (Always the best. Accept no substitutes)
2. Gamzee (HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONK PAP SHOOSH)
3. Kanaya (Great character)
4. Aradia (Like Rose, a lot of great plot shit happens with her)
5. Vriska (I srsly daww'd on her post mortem date)
6. Nepeta (She's pretty adorable)
7. Terezi (Hasnt done shit in a while)
8. Eridan (Jokes about him are funny. Huge douche and hlad he's half the troll he used to be)
9. Equius (Only good for jokes)
10. Sollux (Boring as shit)
11. Feferi (Even more so)
12. Tavros (Shitty as shit)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

Btw, rated on how interesting I currently find them storywise, not really how much I like.


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> But when your only character appeal is cuteness it takes alot away from me being able to find her cute.
> 
> Now Aradia is cute.


The cutest is...


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

you crazy kids and your insatiable lust for lists, it never dies

also why do you always separate the kids list and trolls list, and never include any other characters?










...


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

Sunny, you put Vriska high enough. I approve.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

Haha! _ARADIA._

You crack me up, KT.




Homestuck said:


> you crazy kids and your insatiable lust for lists, it never dies
> 
> also why do you always separate the kids and trolls, and not include any other characters?



What other group should we list?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Haha! _ARADIA._
> 
> You crack me up, KT.




Cute as fuck.


She looks gross man, I don't know what to tell you.

It's a shame because the disciple was awesome.


----------



## God (Sep 24, 2011)

1. Problem Sleuth
2. Pickle Inspector
3. Ace Dick
4. Jack Noir 

Oh btw, DMK > Jack as a villain 

Wonder how English is gonna stack up.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Haha! _ARADIA._
> 
> You crack me up, KT.
> 
> ...



there are a shitload of other characters, but here it's always just lists of kids and trolls

kids and trolls

kids and trolls

god what even is it with you and lists man, how high do you even have to be just to leave all your kids and trolls lyong around like that

it is so infuriating etc.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I feel like posting my fave troll list and fave human list. Anyone else wanna do the thing that I just suggested ?



Mine would be

1.Dave (I just have this thing for insufferable pricks)
2.John
3.Jade
4.Rose

2 and 3 are interchangeable

1.2ollux (Needs absolutely no explanation)
2.Vriska (same as above )
3.Gamzee 
4.Terezi 
5.Karkat
6.Aradia
7.Equius
8.Tavros
9.Eridan
10.Kanaya
11.Feferi
12.Nepeta (Being my patron troll still isn't enough to amend her shortcomings.)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> there are a shitload of other characters, but here it's always just lists of kids and trolls
> 
> kids and trolls
> 
> ...


----------



## God (Sep 24, 2011)

King Hopper put Sollux first.

He is the King. It's him


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> ...



IT ALL MAKES SENSE ! THAT MAKES ICHIGO IS SWEET BRO !  

Bleach is the precursor to SB&HJ.

FUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

now i'm just lost


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> King Hopper put Sollux first.
> 
> He is the King. It's him



Sollux's character has so much depth, you can just see it in his eyes


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know I'm bored......


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh btw, DMK > Jack as a villain



You keep saying this thing and it is not making it a true thing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Those eyes


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

>Primary Source of 2ollux reaction images back online
>I just won a math debate


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

Replace KK with Jade and you have what is likely going to be in the part 2 ending animation


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Replace KK with Jade and you have what is likely going to be in the part 2 ending animation


I would laugh so hard. So many delicious tears would be drank.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm getting deja-vu over here...


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

How about listing out your patron troll, and giving reasons why you like/hate/want to fill buckets with him/her?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

is your patron troll the same as your zodiac sign or is it your favorite one ?


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

My patron troll is Tavros. I'm not okay with that.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

Zodiac. You can't really hate your favorite troll, I would think.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Replace KK with Jade and you have what is likely going to be in the part 2 ending animation





Paul the SK said:


> I would laugh so hard. So many delicious tears would be drank.



and so many delicious buckets, filled


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> How about listing out your patron troll, and giving reasons why you like/hate/want to fill buckets with him/her?



My patron troll is Terezi.

I'm going to stop myself there for everyone's sake.


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> and so many delicious buckets, filled


I know my bucket is ready.



Crossbow said:


> My patron troll is Terezi.
> 
> I'm going to stop myself there for everyone's sake.


You're gonna end up losing something to those teeth of hers


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> My patron troll is Tavros. I'm not okay with that.



I'd take Pupa Pan over the braindead shipping embodiment of all things furry any day.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine is Eridan.

We'd go out  looking for choice ass


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> I'd take Pupa Pan over the braindead shipping embodiment of all things furry any day.


Now now, that sounds a bit harsh.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Now now, that sounds a bit harsh.



Those were Hussie's exact words at some point, actually.

Fine, less braindead, more hasn't contributed whatsoever to the plot over all, and being generally useless.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I know my bucket is ready.
> 
> 
> You're gonna end up losing something to those teeth of hers



Her expert yet curious tongue would make any pain worth it.

I mean I don't know what you're insinuating.


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

I guess having Tav as a little bro wouldn't be too bad. I'm sure he likes video games. I'd attempt to teach him to be less fucking beta. I can't have him crying all the time.



King Hopper said:


> Those were Hussie's exact words at some point, actually.
> 
> Fine, less braindead, more hasn't contributed whatsoever to the plot over all, and being generally useless.


Oh shit, he said that on his forumspring, didn't he?



Crossbow said:


> Her expert yet curious tongue would make any pain worth it.
> 
> I mean I don't know what you're insinuating.


:ho:ho:ho:ho:ho


----------



## Pipe (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine is Feferi


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I guess having Tav as a little bro wouldn't be too bad. I'm sure he likes video games. I'd attempt to teach him to be less fucking beta. I can't have him crying all the time.
> 
> 
> Oh shit, he said that on his forumspring, didn't he?





> I thought it was pretty obvious she exemplified furry culture from her first appearance.



I recall there being another post similar, too arsed to find it though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Nepeta is lame is this anything new ?


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

No Vriskas yet. Interesting .


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Nepeta is lame is this anything new ?


There isn't a character that I dislike, so I'll defend them all


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

jade revealed more of the plot than any other kid, introducing prospit and skaia and everything.. all her prognostication and time shenanigans early in the story are what got the kids into sburb in the first place... she beat up clubs deuce and got the white ring from him so that wv would have it... she died to save john's life when jack raped prospit... she's also the one who's going to save everybody by getting them out, and is the one who's creating the new universe for them to go to..

the only one who even comes close to having as much plot relevance is rose with her finding out about the sun and the furthest ring, but she hasn't affected anything yet like jade has

all john did was a little ectobiology, all dave did was scam some crocodiles and launder the profits in another universe

in homestuck jade is the main character, it's her


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> No Vriskas yet. Interesting .



Scorpios are endangered. I read an article about it.


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> jade revealed more of the plot than any other kid, introducing prospit and skaia and everything.. all her prognostication and time shenanigans early in the story are what got the kids into sburb in the first place... she beat up clubs deuce and got the white ring from him so that wv would have it... she died to save john's life when jack raped prospit... she's also the one who's going to save everybody by getting them out, and is the one who's creating the new universe for them to go to..
> 
> the only one who even comes close to having as much plot relevance is rose with her finding out about the sun and the furthest ring, but she hasn't affected anything yet like jade has
> 
> all john did was a little ectobiology, all dave did was scam some crocodiles and launder the profits in another universe


I agree with everything you said about Jade and Rose, however, John did sorta play daddy for everyone. That counts for a lot imo.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Scorpios are endangered. I read an article about it.



There just isn't enough room for that many irons.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

he only did that for a few minutes, and without jade making the preparations she'd been making for her whole life then john wouldn't even have made it to the lab


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

Still 40% .


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> he only did that for a few minutes, and without jade making the preparations she'd been making for her whole life then john wouldn't even have made it to the lab


There's no doubt that Jade's on top of her game.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 24, 2011)

Guys which do you think satisfies Terezi more, fucking Karkat or Hate fucking Vriska?

These are the important questions people.


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys which do you think satisfies Terezi more, fucking Karkat or Hate fucking Vriska?
> 
> These are the important questions people.


Fucking Vriska while Karkat watches. 

Karkatreactionface.jpg


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys which do you think satisfies Terezi more, fucking Karkat or Hate fucking Vriska?
> 
> These are the important questions people.



I feel partially responsible for this line of questioning. 

I shall take responsibility by leaving this thread for several hours.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys which do you think satisfies Terezi more, fucking Karkat or Hate fucking Vriska?
> 
> These are the important questions people.



That's like asking whether Vriska would fuck gone or hate fuck Aradia. 

Not that I want people to answer these questions, that would be indecent.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys which do you think satisfies Terezi more, fucking Karkat or Hate fucking Vriska?
> 
> These are the important questions people.



So this is what we have turned into .


----------



## brolmes (Sep 24, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> There's no doubt that Jade's on top of her game.



*> MSPA thread: Suddenly be a Jade thread.



You are now a Jade thread. That is soooo cooooooooool.*




noobthemusical said:


> Guys which do you think satisfies Terezi more, fucking Karkat or Hate fucking Vriska?
> 
> These are the important questions people.



karkat has all the red, probably him

you have to wonder if terezi would really kill vriska if they really had a true kismesis going on there, it was probably just a passing infatuation, otherwise surely they'd have hatefucked instead of just doing the stabs thing

it's hard to try and figure out how hatefucking even works though, it has to be a hate that is stronger than just wanting to kill them... but then how do you get beyond that without killing them?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Border Line pornographic


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

>Dat Jade
>Dat Terezi

pek


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

New AMR strip


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Gotta spread dat rep


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2011)

KT dat Diego Brando 

So how long do we still have to wait until EOA5?


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 24, 2011)

About as long as we have to wait for SBR's ending to finally get translated, I would guess


----------



## Monna (Sep 24, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> About as long as we have to wait for SBR's ending to finally get translated, I would guess


Don't remind me ;___;


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey you faget's don't spoil it for me. 

I'm at the part where Gyro and Johhny are in the woods and some fodder got his shit rocked by some guys in a cabin.

(SBR might surpass Battle Tendency )


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> You keep saying this thing and it is not making it a true thing.



Well guess what?


*Spoiler*: __ 



It


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hey you faget's don't spoil it for me.
> 
> I'm at the part where Gyro and Johhny are in the woods and some fodder got his shit rocked by some guys in a cabin.
> 
> (SBR might surpass Battle Tendency )



Isn't that long before Dino Diego is even introduced? Or am I thinking of someone else.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Isn't that long before Dino Diego is even introduced? Or am I thinking of someone else.



No it was just after Diego ran off with the Turbo Eye and Johhny told Gyro he need a hunger for winning. They ran into the forest and a guy almost hung them. 

They found out they been walking in circles etc, etc. Now they just finished watching a duel with some mexican guy and  some weird guy. I think the weirdo went back into the cabin. 

That's as far as I've read.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 25, 2011)

Could have sworn that happened before. Strange.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

The chapter's name is true man's the world if that helps.


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been rereading Stone Ocean in the mean time, while waiting for the Homestuck update. I'm at bohemian rhapsody.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Great JJBA reaction img right here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I've been rereading Stone Ocean in the mean time, while waiting for the Homestuck update. I'm at bohemian rhapsody.



I think I may have rushed through those last stone ocean chaps to get to SBR. 

The Pucci Weather backstory, almost had me at tears


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 25, 2011)

Why Do I Not Remember This Scene

I Most Certainly Would Recall Such A Thing Happening

*goes to check SBR status*

Oh. Oh My.


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

Vriska related.


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I think I may have rushed through those last stone ocean chaps to get to SBR.
> 
> The Pucci Weather backstory, almost had me at tears


Stone Ocean was one of my favorite arcs.

F.F.'s death got me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

F.F. Not getting a made in heaven counter part. 

Feels bad man 

I HATED that chap where Jolyne was trying to get past the bitch with the memory erasing stand.


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> F.F. Not getting a made in heaven counter part.
> 
> Feels bad man
> 
> I HATED that chap where Jolyne was trying to get past the bitch with the memory erasing stand.


I found Jail House Rock to me an entertaining stand. I honestly had no idea how Jolyne was going to make it out of that one. Bitch got what she deserved at the end.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

It just felt a little cumbersome to me I guess.


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It just felt a little cumbersome to me I guess.


This made it all worth it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Someone getting ORA'd or MUDA'd or DORA'd always makes it worth it


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Someone getting ORA'd or MUDA'd or DORA'd always makes it worth it


Giorno muda-ing Green Day in Vento Aureo was the best.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

That was like 5 pages right ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2011)

KT Jolyne is the best after Josuke and Joseph stop not having Stone Ocean as your favorite


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That was like 5 pages right ?


7 pages and on the 8th page he got dumped in to a combustible trash bin.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 25, 2011)

Weather's backstory was almost Trollcestor level


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Jolyne is  gonna have to park that fine ass right behind Dio's Number one son. 

Seriously though, it's hard to have a favorite Part or Jojo or villain because they're all so great.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Weather's backstory was almost Trollcestor level



If Pucci had just told them what was up 

"Herp derp I'm gonna get some redneck to breakup my brother and sister because I want to respect church rules. What on earth could go wrong ? "


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2011)

Liking Giorno more than Jolyne 

You are not a friend of justice.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope fabulousness always takes priority  

(j/k Giorno and Jolyne are probably equal for me.)


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

Giorno was my favorite until Jolyne


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Likeng Jolyne and Giorno more than Josuke you are not a friend of friendship


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Likeng Jolyne and Giorno more than Josuke you are not a friend of friendship


Josuke was bro-tier.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Should we try JJBAstuck ?


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Should we try JJBAstuck ?


What would that entail?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Johnathan= Granpa

Joseph=Karkat

Jotaro=Dave

Josuke=Soullx(What'd you say about my lisp ?)

Giorno= Kanaya

Jolyne=Vriska

Dio= Lord English

Kira= Eridan

Diavolo= Gamzee 

Pucci= Pucci 

Rissoto(the guy with metalica)= Spade Slick


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

Dio should be Vriska and Aradia should me Jolyne imo.

Pucci can be Equius


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

lol Johnathan could be John


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Robo Aradia is obviously Lisa-Lisa. 

I really hope they do one big crossover at the end of Jojolion.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2011)

Give the squirrel your mommy?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 25, 2011)

That new comic is a sign that either Andrew's going fast enough that he can afford to waste time or that he's at the point where he doesn't give a darn anymore and it will be ages before we see the update


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> That new comic is a sign that either Andrew's going fast enough that he can afford to waste time or that he's at the point where he doesn't give a darn anymore and it will be ages before we see the update



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NfW_UnoOLQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> That new comic is a sign that either Andrew's going fast enough that he can afford to waste time or that he's at the point where he doesn't give a darn anymore and it will be ages before we see the update


I bet Andrew could come up with an idea for a Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff comic and crank that shit out in less that 10 minutes.

This is probably the shit he makes when he's wasted.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 25, 2011)

Didn't Andrew say that it actually takes some time to make something THAT shitty.


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Didn't Andrew say that it actually takes some time to make something THAT shitty.


It wouldn't surprise me if that were true. There is almost a certain art to it.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 25, 2011)

I warned you about giraffes...


----------



## brolmes (Sep 25, 2011)

it is actually a little time consuming to make it look right, not as easy as it seems

although he has had a lot of practice by now and probably knows the process by heart, and he has files full of all the art that he's used before so he doesn't need to do much drawing

coming up with stuff that is consistently funny and laying it out properly is probably where most of the time goes


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So this is what we have turned into .



It is not what we have become it is what we have always been.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, doesn't look like I missed much.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2011)

I want 1...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 25, 2011)

Let's wash it down with Sollux shots.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2011)

Hussie update the bar .


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm more looking forward to this new merch he promised.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw this and remembered you lot mentioning sex with toasters.


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

Robo Aradia is the greatest toaster


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 25, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Robo Aradia is the greatest toaster



Are we _really_ at this level of conversation?

Because I have no qualms with it.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2011)

> Robo Aradia is the greatest toaster


I have a confession but I don't feel like having Television Set yell at me for it.


----------



## Monna (Sep 25, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I have a confession but I don't feel like having Television Set yell at me for it.


Don't forget Vriska's arm.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 25, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Don't forget Vriska's arm.



Didn't know you were into that sort of thing.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually I want going to talk about an sex bot, hahaha.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 25, 2011)

and now a dumb artwork by me,,,

male fef,,,,,,,,


----------



## Stroev (Sep 25, 2011)

Eridan kinda reminds me of Walter White.

Speaking of which, dat award winning episode season tonight. God damn Breaking Bad is the best show.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2011)

50%

50% 50% 50% 50% 50% 50% 50% 50% 50%


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2011)

Hopefully it'll be 70% in 3 days :33


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2011)

you're an optimist


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2011)

5% in 3 days (35->40)
10% in 3 days (40->50)

I'm hoping for exponential growth in loading so next update 3 days from now will be 20%.

:eridanstars


----------



## Monna (Sep 26, 2011)

It will remain at 50% for at least a week. Mark my words.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 26, 2011)

It will move back down to 35% mark my words.


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2011)

EOA is already finished and he's just teasing us, mark my words


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

You're all wrong, mark my words.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys clearly the latest SB&HJ was a metaphor for how we  can get to the act sooner.

The deformed Elephant Penis is the SB&HJ that no one will care about, the Squirrel is Hussie, and we need to give him more money.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 26, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys clearly the latest SB&HJ was a metaphor for how we  can get to the act sooner.
> 
> The deformed Elephant Penis is the SB&HJ that no one will care about, the Squirrel is Hussie, and we need to give him more money.


----------



## shit (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hooray 50%!


----------



## shit (Sep 26, 2011)

genderswap kanaya is one pimp friend



also flamboyantly homosexual


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 26, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys clearly the latest SB&HJ was a metaphor for how we  can get to the act sooner.
> 
> *The deformed Elephant Penis is the SB&HJ that no one will care about*, the Squirrel is Hussie, and we need to give him more money.



Are you kidding me, I've been dying for a SBAHJ update.


----------



## geG (Sep 26, 2011)

This is great


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

This guy is radiation tier.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2011)

>Music talk while in class and have things muted

Welp, too bad there isn't a deaf troll I could use for a reaction image.


----------



## shit (Sep 26, 2011)

space jam song is great
even tho that's one sorry ass rap


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh man.  

Caligula's reign was exactly 314 days.

Oh jeez, I'm slow.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope for Eridan ?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 26, 2011)

So I just freaked out.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

>Posts the word "Eridan"
>Skotty shows up

Let me see if Sunny shows up, "SAND"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2011)

The doctor would have nothing but loathing for HIC


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

YES I AM THE PROPHET IT IS ME !


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2011)

@KT: You got lucky. Or saw me lurking


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hope for Eridan ?


always 


KizaruTachio said:


> >Posts the word "Eridan"
> >Skotty shows up
> 
> Let me see if Sunny shows up, "SAND"





Sunuvmann said:


> The doctor would have nothing but loathing for HIC





KizaruTachio said:


> YES I AM THE PROPHET IT IS ME !


Oh my God...


----------



## Monna (Sep 26, 2011)

It's because his sig is Diego.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

I KNOW EVERYTHING ! I AM EVERYTHING !


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 26, 2011)

He is a science wwizard.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2011)

KT is the summoner, it's him.

Also that Doctor/Condescion fan art is maximum .


----------



## Monna (Sep 26, 2011)

Dinosaur rainbow drinker.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 26, 2011)

I've discovered a new phrase we need to say on a regular basis.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-ZrVW9L10g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2011)

i think i'm gonna be sick


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2011)

If Karkat didn't say fuck all the time you'd think what he'd say is "What the buck"


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 26, 2011)

That's the KT I've known.


Demonstrate powerful psychic powers.

Overshadow with she-wrestlers and buckets.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

So I was relistening to Maplehoof's Adventure

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7SMRSvnv8[/YOUTUBE]

And I want to see an animation for that, fan or whatever so bad.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah for one particular part I bet

smh ponies


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*crash*

...neighhh...*cough*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Also @TV

IDE/Thry: This is adult Dave in the post scratch universe



Riding Maplehoof as his mighty steed.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 27, 2011)

a pony being used in a combat situation increases the possibility of it being slain

i can't help but approve this theory


----------



## Didi (Sep 27, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> http://i.imgur.com/f8MBP.jpg



genderswap dave


the best dave


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

post the other three as well


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't have them


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 27, 2011)

That pic is strangely alluring... i must be an abomination deep inside


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

Liked the FemDave.

Not so much the FemSecretWizard.


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)

well I know at least someone will like this


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

I think the Gamzee and Eridan ones pretty much represent this thread's relationship with Plat and Skot


----------



## Didi (Sep 27, 2011)

I love how I'm an Eridan fan yet not as ridiculed as the other Eridan fans.


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)

I thought we just ridiculed eridan, not his fans


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

You aren't exactly notorious for it like they are Didi.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

shit said:


> I thought we just ridiculed eridan, not his fans


You're half right.


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)

you cut me to the quid


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)

shit said:


> I thought we just ridiculed eridan, not his fans



Yep.

Because haters gonna hate .


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

One of the few Eridan fanarts that actually terrify me, ahhh
I love the intestine tentacle idea though, I find it amusing.


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)

I have the Equius one in the same style
buried amongst my farts


----------



## brolmes (Sep 27, 2011)

it was at that point when i got distracted by tranny eridan's HOT BONE BULGE


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Sep 27, 2011)

better cover that up with an appropriate disguise


----------



## Monna (Sep 27, 2011)

We need a bigger bucket.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 27, 2011)

Well on that cue I'll be taking my leave.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

I for one think march eridan was some of the best fanart ever made ever.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 27, 2011)

That explains so many things.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> it was at that point when i got distracted by tranny eridan's HOT BONE BULGE





Homestuck said:


> better cover that up with an appropriate disguise



oh....OH...........
excuse me while I mimic your set


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 27, 2011)

Adblock, what would I do without you ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Skotty said:


> oh....OH...........
> excuse me while I mimic your set


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I for one think march eridan was some of the best fanart ever made ever.


I am not a big fan of march Eridan, actually. I really only like the slutty persona the fanart portrays, for you know, purposes.


Cal can't scare me from wankin' it.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 27, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I am not a big fan of march Eridan, actually. I really only like the slutty persona the fanart portrays, for you know, purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Cal can't scare me from wankin' it.



You sure about that?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Lil Cal is watching you fap.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think the Gamzee and Eridan ones pretty much represent this thread's relationship with Plat and Skot



wait a fucking minute


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

SEAHORSES DON'T POUNCE DUMBFUCK

GODAMMIT SKOTTY


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)

Flying seahorses do ?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

One of these days, Sunny...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Cute! ...But her eyebrows are odd


----------



## brolmes (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh gog....

the bulge...


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 27, 2011)

eridaninabucket.gif


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

What the hell is this nonsense?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

*3333333333333333333333*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh jesus fuck.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

I think shit's just trying to get Skotty off right now.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)

I expect nothing less from this thread .


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think shit's just trying to get Skotty off right now.



*updates shipping wall*


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think shit's just trying to get Skotty off right now.




Most Eridan art does that for me though. Shrug. Though I love seeing a nice bulge.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

Man you have a dedicated mspa porn thread now can you go get one another off in there?


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 27, 2011)

NSFW

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Last Chance.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Man you have a dedicated mspa porn thread now can you go get one another off in there?


It's not actual porn for any one but me though.



King Hopper said:


> NSFW
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I was expecting Kan chainsawing Eri gif and I got something much better


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)

What TV said .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

Man just cause it ain't straight up porn doesn't mean we want bulges shoved in our faces.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 27, 2011)

shut up tv you're old news

the time of the bucket has come


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> shut up tv you're old news
> 
> the time of the bucket has come



That's exactly what a false prophet would say.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 27, 2011)

you leave my falsehood out of this


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> What TV said .





Taurus Versant said:


> Man just cause it ain't straight up porn doesn't mean we want bulges shoved in our faces.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh no you can't bribe me off with lesbians this time


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)

And are pictures of kanaya supposed to appease me ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

Plat when did you get the opinion we cared about what you thought?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh no you can't bribe me off with lesbians this time





Platinum said:


> And are pictures of kanaya supposed to appease me ?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

It's happening. The Bucket Madness is tearing us apart.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Sometimes I care about Plat's opinion! 

I'd put the figure at about...half.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Plat when did you get the opinion we cared about what you thought?



Probably around the same time you started thinking we all care about Demon's Souls 



Crossbow said:


> It's happening. The Bucket Madness is tearing us apart.



This day was always meant to pass. We must resist.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









if these don't work fuck my ass but there now HUSH tv





Sunuvmann said:


> Sometimes I care about Plat's opinion!
> 
> I'd put the figure at about...half.



mentally negged


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

Plat I don't pretend that people care about DS I just like talking about it


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Plat I don't pretend that people care about DS I just like talking about it



You sure do TV, you sure do .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

on that note <10 days til Dark Souls.

friend it comes out on the 4th for the Americas but the 7th for the EUs.

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

tv dont you dare ignore me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Skotty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't work.
Wtf am I looking at


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> They don't work.
> 
> Wtf am I looking at



the links really don't work? fuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

> if these don't work *fuck my ass*



Actually I was just saying it for this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

sunny you are such a fucking creep


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

You and your penis are not allowed within a hundred miles of me Sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

TV is too serious. Must be sober.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 27, 2011)

shut up

I say that to all of you


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Actually, TV'd be a much better Gamzee than Shit. Because when he's sober, he's kinda a dick


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Gamzee is my patron.


Everyone thinks I'm Eridan though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Feferi is my patron.

Why's my patron have to be the shittiest and most boring of the trolls. 

I mean hell. The most interesting thing she did was be dead. 

Edit: Oh wait, I forgot about Tavros. He's shittier.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Actually, TV'd be a much better Gamzee than Shit. Because when he's sober, he's kinda a dick



...

you seem to be implying there's ever a point where I'm NOT a huge dick

I am confuse


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

It bears repeating:

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow   RUDE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

standard crap we're talking, nothing of real note.

I wonder how long EOA5 will hold it off for.


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)

terezi's my patron actually
us libras are way too cool and chill to be psychos


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

My patron troll is Karkat which personally is pretty fitting.

Always screaming at you douches to keep you in line.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

I love Terezi pek


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

With varying degrees of success


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

shit said:


> us libras are way too cool and chill to be psychos



I resent this statement.


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)

be cool guy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 27, 2011)

Silly everyone else. It's obvious that this is the age of the Aquarius.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 27, 2011)

is my sig showing up ?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Silly everyone else. It's obvious that this is the age of the Aquarius.



Words of a heretic.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Silly everyone else. It's obvious that this is the age of the Aquarius.



Does that mean more Eridan?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> With varying degrees of success


----------



## brolmes (Sep 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> My patron troll is Karkat which personally is pretty fitting.
> 
> Always screaming at you douches to keep you in line.



and never succee-



Taurus Versant said:


> With varying degrees of success



oh


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> is my sig showing up ?



Yeah, why?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol I am blessed to be an aquarius .


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol I am blessed to be an aquarius .



Cripes, MORE heresey.

What IS it even with you aquarii and blaspheming?

It's so infuriating. shit, whare's the manager? etc.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 27, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Yeah, why?



I think I adblocked it by accident


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

>adblocks own sig

wow


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 27, 2011)

I saw the bulges and I just adblocked everything in sight.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 27, 2011)

lol wut, it's back and I didn't do anything.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I saw the bulges and I just adblocked everything in sight.



oh                             .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 27, 2011)

FUCK HOMESTUCK'S SIG IS BACK TOO


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

oh skeptic :flutter


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Sep 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I saw the bulges and I just adblocked everything in sight.


Don't adbock the bulges, man. Grab a bucket.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my God his fins move that's so cute!

edit; holy shit can someone rip this for me  its fuking BEAUTIFUL


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Sep 27, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Oh my *Cod* his fins move that's so cute!


Fixed for ya


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Don't adbock the bulges, man. Grab a bucket.



I don't remember you being like this...

It must be the madness.


*Spoiler*: __ 



THE MADNESS.


----------



## Monna (Sep 27, 2011)

What is sanity >:?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 27, 2011)

Sanity is an illusion.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

What is truth but the illusion of non-illusion?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh good we've graduated from buckets and bulges to pseudo-intellectual bullshit


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Oh good we've graduated from buckets and bulges to pseudo-intellectual bullshit



If this isn't a net gain, I don't know what is.


----------



## shit (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2011)

And... it's gone.


----------



## Monna (Sep 27, 2011)

This played out perfectly.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 27, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Oh good we've graduated from buckets and bulges to pseudo-intellectual bullshit





Aaaaaaaand now we've regressed back


----------



## Monna (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh Vriska.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 28, 2011)

it's like all sylar ever does is complain about buckets or whatever he's saying now

tempted to search his posts and track down the exact date that he actually posted something else

could be interesting


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got to say, I'm kinda bored of this bucketry =/


----------



## brolmes (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I've got to say, I'm kinda bored of this bucketry =/


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







> Yes There Is Still A Hole Present Where My Innards Once Used To Reside
> No It Did Not Close Up Over Time
> And No It Doesnt Hurt
> Though






> It Does On Occasion Lead To Some
> Unfortunate
> Situations


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 28, 2011)

Also


----------



## Monna (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh man, those were gold. Damn rep limit


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2011)

you guys know that complaining about the bucketry only gets homestuck's ire up
just ride the waves of buckets like a gentle ocean current
or some shit


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2011)

there is no shooshing away kitties
shooshing only makes their playfulness stronger


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2011)

Didi said:


> I love how I'm an Eridan fan yet not as ridiculed as the other Eridan fans.



that's because no one wants to you to accidentally think they want you

Just like Eridan


----------



## Monna (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

D'aww! So cute.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 28, 2011)

so I'm a scorpio.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2011)

ritual suicide is the only answer


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 28, 2011)

that's what you always say


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 28, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> ritual suicide is the only answer



I don't hate Vriska all that much 

I'm just not at all like her in the slightest.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> ritual suicide is the only answer



Man, Scorpios are endangered.

We need to put him in a wildlife preserve so he can breed with other Scorpios.


----------



## God (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a Gemini and Plat is Aquarius 

Forever the blackest of roms


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)

......I'm an Aquarius

it all makes sense now.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

ITT Cubey hate-fetishizes aquarii


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I'm a Gemini and Plat is Aquarius
> 
> Forever the blackest of roms



Cubey forever lusting after me and forever being rejected.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that's what you always say



That's because it always works


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)

Ending this awkward ass convo right now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

I for one am not pleased by the prospect this yields for us Pisces


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)

>Looks around for more homestuck farts

>Sees pornstuck with Dad going down on Miss Lalonde 

Well I think I'm done with the internet for a while......


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

Well its a canon pairing. That doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> >Looks around for more homestuck farts
> 
> >Sees pornstuck with Dad going down on Miss Lalonde
> 
> Well I think I'm done with the internet for a while......



And he doesn't even post it.

I mean wait what


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2011)

You guys are corrupting innocent crossbow .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)

>Implying I wanted to see that shit in the first place


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> >Looks around for more homestuck farts
> 
> >Sees pornstuck with Dad going down on Miss Lalonde
> 
> Well I think I'm done with the internet for a while......



That's my favourite pairing, why didn't you post it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

Skotty said:


> That's my favourite pairing, why didn't you post it



Not helping.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> >Implying I wanted to see that shit in the first place


>Not wanting to see a hot girl being eaten out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmuIY4IZaNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2011)

Bucketry is like the natural state of being for this thread now.

Quality is an exception, how sad.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 28, 2011)

I gave up on this thread the moment Homosuck posted regularly


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2011)

Homestuck was the death blow to quality.

Like a shit covered phoenix he rose from the ashes to throw this thread into the blackest night .


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Not helping.



I have a worldwide reputation for being perverted, so why would I be helping?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Bucketry is like the natural state of being for this thread now.
> 
> Quality is an exception, how sad.



It's like the Uzumaki manga, instead of spirals we have indecent fan art.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm imagining EoA5 will be like Judgement Day or some shit and we'll be straight quality for an entire month.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

While I singlehandedly ruined Space Jam, I am now restoring it.

BEHOLD MOTHER FUCKERS

[YOUTUBE]kkOj5DAJu2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm imagining EoA5 will be like Judgement Day or some shit and we'll be straight quality for an entire month.



Guess it will be my time to leave this thread then, my only contributions are sexual innuendo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm imagining EoA5 will be like Judgement Day or some shit and we'll be straight quality for an entire month.



HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

oh so adorably naive

I give it a week at BEST


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Guess it will be my time to leave this thread then, my only contributions are sexual innuendo.



I'm sure you will conform eventually...



Taurus Versant said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> 
> oh so adorably naive
> 
> I give it a week at BEST



Have you no hope?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 28, 2011)

Television Set himself knows it is impossible for me to conform to anything that restricts me from being perverted.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope is a lie.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)

No Zenith,Who, or Sage.

There is no hope left.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2011)

>sage

Ahahaha you're funny

>Oh wait you were serious

WELL LET ME LAUGH EVEN HARDER


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)

Sage is funny


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 28, 2011)

I feel kind of bad for being one of the ones causing such foul bucketry.
But it is in my blood.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

Aw snap.

Things are gettin' personal.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Have you no hope?





Taurus Versant said:


> Hope is a lie.





KizaruTachio said:


> There is no hope left.



Oh cmon this is too easy.

Really regretting that deal with Plat right now cause I'd totally post that gif anyway.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

HERE TO IMPROVE THE QUALITY

[YOUTUBE]FRiNCdqpwzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hope is a lie.



What are lies but marginally less illusory truths?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 28, 2011)

Hurray we're back to pseudo-intellectual bullshit!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

No comments on TTGBarkley? Well fuck you guys.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)

I was gonna rep you for the galaxy Barkley but I have to spread.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2011)

You know this thread is a husk when SUNNY is the one post quality shit.

Very quality shit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 28, 2011)

such a sad thread


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2011)

Fallen so far .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 28, 2011)

It's the lack of mspa. That quality injection that flows through our veins. We need it.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

The update void has created a spacious-temporal indent in reality.

We have fallen into some sort of alternate pocket dimension of some sort.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 28, 2011)

I need an update


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 28, 2011)

We all do                          .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You know this thread is a husk when SUNNY is the one post quality shit.
> 
> Very quality shit.


I am an agent of moderation.

When the thread is soaring beyond its limits, I shall drag it down with the heaviest of buckets.

When the thread is in the deepest buckets of despair and dismay, I will carry us all up with all my might.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> such a sad thread



CD we're taking the OBD convo to 300 just for you guys.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 28, 2011)

Sylar, you are a true soldier


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 28, 2011)

ITT:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 28, 2011)

I got 99 problems and a bucket ain't one


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I am an agent of moderation.
> 
> When the thread is soaring beyond its limits, I shall drag it down with the heaviest of buckets.
> 
> When the thread is in the deepest buckets of despair and dismay, I will carry us all up with all my might.



That actually sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That actually sounds pretty cool.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 28, 2011)

Sad part is this is probably what really happened


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lifSyYWzbqI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

How. HOW?


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 28, 2011)

:rofl

brb need to relearn how to breath.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 29, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lifSyYWzbqI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> How. HOW?



I.......




What?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Sad part is this is probably what really happened



that is definitely what happened


----------



## brolmes (Sep 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I gave up on this thread the moment Homosuck posted regularly





Platinum said:


> Homestuck was the death blow to quality.
> 
> Like a shit covered phoenix he rose from the ashes to throw this thread into the blackest night .



good heavens, is.. is someone... _mad_?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2011)

I think Plat waxes black for you Homosuck.

Also lol'd hard. Partly cuz I'm tired as fuck and still working on this fucking report


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope that's tv's job sunny .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2011)

Tbh, it's hard to tell how much of TV's behavior is dark lust and how much him being Australian.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

it's all Australian


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

Raised on a diet of demon souls and wallaby milk the Taurus Versant knows nothing except snark and loathing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

a fascinating creature


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

Of course being from Australia it is impossible to get within 20 feet of the creature without him killing you in some brutal fashion.

Thus the Taurus remains an enigma.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

they say you actually can't hear the screams of his victims since their agony is completely transcendent to our minds and only an Australian can savor it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

It is said that on moonlit nights the Australians make their pilgrimage to the ocean to stab the water with wooden stakes in hopes of killing the sting ray that got steve irwin.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

they are the most vicious of creatures

truly a product of their environment if I do say so myself


----------



## brolmes (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Sep 29, 2011)

herp derp i heard that in australia they have tavros love-pillows


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder if anyone's made a Hussie Love Pillow

I bet if you cuddle it real hard, the update will come faster.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

I bet they've already made those a year or two ago


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

I have to say, I'm a fan of Mechastuck


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

people have most likely already seen these yet I do not care


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

care levels are at an all time low


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

none of the cares

none of them


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

Power to Tearer

oh wait a second, that's not quite right...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Sep 29, 2011)

this is only the 30th time you've posted these, and it is still just as exciting as the first


----------



## brolmes (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Sep 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> this is only the 30th time you've posted these, and it is still just as exciting as the first


That Jade. Oh man.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 29, 2011)

Guys what would you do if Hussie died before Finishing HS?


----------



## shit (Sep 29, 2011)

feel bad man


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> good heavens, is.. is someone... _mad_?



That's fantastic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice toaster action you got there CD


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys what would you do if Hussie died before Finishing HS?


stump


Sunuvmann said:


> Nice toaster action you got there CD



Sunny taking a well known joke and completely mishandling it like usual

classic Sunny


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> this is only the 30th time you've posted these, and it is still just as exciting as the first





Crimson Dragoon said:


> I have to say, I'm a fan of Mechastuck





Crimson Dragoon said:


> people have most likely already seen these yet I do not care





Crimson Dragoon said:


> care levels are at an all time low





Crimson Dragoon said:


> none of the cares
> 
> none of them



**


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 29, 2011)

I love mecha anime, I'd probably love a mechastuck au too.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

Skotty, you have slightly redeemed yourself in my eyes


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2011)

How would you make that same joke then CD?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

You know the saddest thing about the internet ? 

If one of us died, no one  else would know.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2011)

you'll know I'm dead when I stop telling people in the Sburb RP at least once every week to do something


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

You mean there's more than 4 people in the Sburb RP ?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You know the saddest thing about the internet ?
> 
> If one of us died, no one  else would know.



I have a prepared statement for posting in my last will and testament.

I have a lot of things in my will...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

Please tell me you leave all your buckets to the local landfill .


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Please tell me you leave all your buckets to the local landfill .



Man, I only use recycleanble buckets, anyway.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

How very eco friendly of you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2011)

I use my buckets to make castles.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sure you do parade your bucket around underaged kids sunny .


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 29, 2011)

Those are really shitty sand castles


----------



## Monna (Sep 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You know the saddest thing about the internet ?
> 
> If one of us died, no one  else would know.


You know, I had an awesome internet bro for years; talked almost everyday. One day he just vanished without a trace. This was awhile ago. 

I'm pretty sure he died.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

Let's continue to submerge in horriblethoughtstuck.


----------



## shit (Sep 29, 2011)

what is zis?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

It's a screen-cap from Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## shit (Sep 29, 2011)

oh haha
random emo sells so well to today's youth


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 29, 2011)

shit said:


> oh haha
> random emo sells so well to today's youth



abovetheinfluence.png


----------



## Sylar (Sep 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Those are really shitty sand castles



I know. You'd think Sunny would be better with sand.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1EarwtJd_jo[/YOUTUBE]

There's also this 

[insert EM joke]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

*WHAT HAVE I STUMBLED APON ?!*


----------



## Monna (Sep 29, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with their faces?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 29, 2011)

Seeing Dave with eyes outside fanart is so odd.
Well I guess that IS fanart but, I mean...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

I-I don't know....




















I'm afraid


----------



## brolmes (Sep 29, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Seeing Dave with eyes outside fanart is so odd.
> Well I guess that IS fanart but, I mean...



well his eyes have been shown a couple of times

in jade wake up, and just after seer descend


----------



## brolmes (Sep 29, 2011)

i take it those are meant to be the post-scratch kids?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

They were just redesigns, nothing more, nothing less.....well maybe less.


----------



## Monna (Sep 29, 2011)

I seriously hope these weren't drawn by Hussie.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 29, 2011)

I think its supposed to be a sprite redesign to more closely match their hero mode.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

Those are creepy as fuck .


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2011)

Redunkulously cute pek


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2011)

56%

6% in four days

Goddammit Hussie


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2011)

Well since everyone's posting their fanservice pics I might as well post some of mine.


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2011)

Geg said:


> 56%
> 
> 6% in four days
> 
> Goddammit Hussie



fgsfds                     **


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, today is as good as any day, I think, for increasing the integral count of my age in years.


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Well, today is as good as any day, I think, for increasing the integral count of my age in years.


Well then, happy birthday! Have a completely random pic from my Homestuck folder to celebrate~


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2011)

Assuming 6% every 4 days. With 44% remaining. We have 29~ days of Hiatus left.

Which means I should still be on semesteral break, oh college how did I ever get by without 3-4 week long breaks every term.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Well then, happy birthday! Have a completely random pic from my Homestuck folder to celebrate~



Thanks! 

Hussie only got me 6% progress and merchandise delays...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul if you set this one I'll set a different Vriska pic. :33


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Paul if you set this one I'll set a different Vriska pic. :33


You want us both to have Vriska sets? I can easily play my part in that.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 30, 2011)

take me now, loli vriska

you animal


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> take me now, loli vriska
> 
> you animal


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2011)

....

Okay yeah...

This is too bucket for even me...

/slowly backs away from this thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh and if someone said it already, well fuck you, I ain't going though all the tripe.

56%


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Fuck I really want this Diego set though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

If someone asked me who my favorite villain was right now it would definitely be him.


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Fuck I really want this Diego set though.


JJBA is awesome. Just do what you want.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

*SBR spoilers


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh damn it Hiatus stuck is never going to end .


----------



## brolmes (Sep 30, 2011)

jjba characters are all such handsome fellows


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> jjba characters are all such handsome fellows


They are the most beautiful men in the world:


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEzDZMt8ydw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

Remixes of songs from Super Mario RPG and Higurashi in that video? I certainly approve.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> jjba characters are all such handsome fellows



There's also Jolyne


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

Jolyne had the biggest balls. holy shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> They are the most beautiful men in the world:


Looks like a bunch o homosexuals to me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Looks like a bunch o homosexuals to me


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> take me now, loli vriska
> 
> you animal




FUCK


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Assuming 6% every 4 days. With 44% remaining. We have 29~ days of Hiatus left.



Well according to Hussie he wasted 2 days driving to Boston for some reason so he's really still working at a rate of about 3% per day. Assuming there are no more distractions like that he should be done by around October 15.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2011)

Probably to laugh at the red sox fans .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

You assholes sound like you need some bacon


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXjxHQQxcLw&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpKtarjTvqU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eah23WvLYsQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9iz3KVT0Y0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

You're welcome


----------



## brolmes (Sep 30, 2011)

you missed the meat version of sburb


----------



## brolmes (Sep 30, 2011)

a different building


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Eggroll one was the best one.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2011)

How much longer until the EOA .

It's like day 40 or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Looks like a bunch o homosexuals to me



why must you grace my every presence with such faggotry remarks?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about Ban. The only faggotry I see is the burly yet fabulous men that inhabit JJBA.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> why must you grace my every presence with such faggotry remarks?



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of sand, Ban

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of sand


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I don't know what you're talking about Ban. The only faggotry I see is the burly yet fabulous men that inhabit JJBA.



Calling anyone in JJBA a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (let alone the main chars) should be a felony.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2011)

Fabulous does not equal faggotry .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

You're not trying to say Kakyoin and Giorno are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are you Sunny ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2011)

Show me a panel where they're bonking a chick KT and I'll admit you're right. That they are simply fabulous metrosexuals.

Otherwise, I dare say, they like it up the bum.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 30, 2011)

I daresay you are an idiot


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2011)

Umm how do you think the jojo family lasts through the ages sunny if they are all gay ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I daresay you are an idiot



Muda           da!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Show me a panel where they're bonking a chick KT and I'll admit you're right. That they are simply fabulous metrosexuals.
> 
> Otherwise, I dare say, they like it up the bum.



Bottom left.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Umm how do you think the jojo family lasts through the ages sunny if they are all gay ?



A lot of liquor, really masculine women and imagining Dio nude.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Calling the joestars ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I'm so disappointed  .


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Umm how do you think the jojo family lasts through the ages sunny if they are all gay ?



Ectobiology


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> A lot of liquor, really masculine women and imagining Dio nude.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Bottom left.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



So they're fucking a horse? Cubey tier.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Ahh fuck I'm a little toked up, I meant right.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 30, 2011)

lol JJBA   .


----------



## brolmes (Sep 30, 2011)

why do they look like that anyway?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> lol JJBA   .



My thoughts summarized.


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

KT you fucker bring your JJBA set back 



Homestuck said:


> why do they look like that anyway?


Why do Homestuck characters lack ears and noses?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> KT you fucker bring your JJBA set back
> 
> 
> Why do Homestuck characters lack ears and noses?



Hussie can't be arsed to draw them in.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Why do Homestuck characters lack ears and noses?













...why do jjba characters look like that anyway?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

It's an art style.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 30, 2011)

but why has it been chosen?


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

lol Homestuck I knew you there going to post those. 

Anyway, he chose it because it's fucking awesome and stylish.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 30, 2011)

Twelve points for Homestuck.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

>Calling Dio a homosexual when he's probably boned every woman on the Earth.

lolwhat.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> but why has it been chosen?



Neither me or Paul draw JJBA. So I doubt we could give you a concrete answer. 

Araki has been a fan of famous artists   such a Leonardo De Vinci and Michelangelo, so I guess he like having a distinctly artistic drawling style. 

But as I said I don't draw for JJBA so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Twelve points for Homestuck.


Homestuck is like the Charlie Sheen of the MSPA general. He's always winning.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

We could have matching sets Paul. :33


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

i dont know what you guys are even arguing about


----------



## brolmes (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Homestuck is like the Charlie Sheen of the MSPA general. He's always winning.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Sep 30, 2011)

eridan's bizarre adventure


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> We could have matching sets Paul. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I love Dio, but he's a bit over used since he's pretty much iconic. Stone Ocean is still fresh in my mind after rereading it, so I was think about a Jolyne set, but I think I'll just stick with sp8der for now >:::


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> eridan's bizarre adventure



congratulations you made me smile in my horrible mood

JESUS ...


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-knPVO9ZPo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

This needs to be made. Fast.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> eridan's bizarre adventure



For a second I thought it said Eridan's erotic adventure.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I love Dio, but he's a bit over used since he's pretty much iconic. Stone Ocean is still fresh in my mind after rereading it, so I was think about a Jolyne set, but I think I'll just stick with sp8der for now >:::



If I had a drawling tablet I'd draw Vriska with Jolyne clothes.


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> This needs to be made. Fast.


I admit, I laughed. So much fabulousness


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> For a second I thought it said Eridan's erotic adventure.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> >Calling Dio a homosexual when he's probably boned every woman on the Earth.
> 
> lolwhat.



Yeah but you know he was fucking Pucci don't deny it you know it's true.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Homestuck is like the Charlie Sheen of the MSPA general. He's always winning.



Mark this warlock's words.

Defeat is not an option.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJRLEGHWe4g&list=FLJT5Go4wNzW_1RDFlKxFxrQ&index=11[/YOUTUBE]

Vampires, Psudeo-gods, Serial Killers, Mafia Bosses and Genocidal Priests have never been so cute. :33


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If I had a drawling tablet I'd draw Vriska with Jolyne clothes.


I could edit my previous Vriska drawing


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but you know he was fucking Pucci don't deny it you know it's true.



That never actually happened, at least there were no chapters that showed it, arguably you can say it wasn't even implied.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I could edit my previous Vriska drawing



She must be in a fabulous pose though.


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That never actually happened, at least there were no chapters that showed it, arguably you can say it wasn't even implied.


Honestly I bet Dio was fooling around with him. It's not a big deal though in my opinion.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Full circle


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Sep 30, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Mark this warlock's words.
> 
> Defeat is not an option.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

Can't find that little Vriska tumblr anywhere, anyone have the link.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

ha ha.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

Never gets old


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Burning your adoptive brothers dog is as evil as it gets. 

O wait the other thing he did was worse, or maybe that other thing......


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Best granpa ever


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

Wahaha oh wow, these JJBA tumblr posts are great. Got a link to this person's page?


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Wahaha oh wow, these JJBA tumblr posts are great. Got a link to this person's page?


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks  +follow'd


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

He has a point there KK


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

That face. That face that face that face.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

He's just misunderstood s'all. Weird alien culture shit can be confusing.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

Needs a continuation. Probably Eridan or Eq in the next panel


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Sep 30, 2011)

This made me smile.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> He has a point there KK



oh i wish eridan would hit on me,,,


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone know when the new album comes out?


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

There is only one word to describe this. Winning.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 30, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Anyone know when the new album comes out?



Ditto'd  .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2011)

THIS IS INCREDIBLY SILLY


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2011)

Probably mid october i'm guessing.


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

i drew a picture............but i dont think you guys would like it


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

Skotty said:


> i drew a picture............but i dont think you guys would like it


Post it anyway


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

it involves badly drawn blood, so are you S)(OR---E? 38)


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

Skotty said:


> it involves badly drawn blood, so are you S)(OR---E? 38)


I don't have any objections


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I don't have any objections



dumb,,,

i do love kan i just am a FREAK and put her chainsaw to a use...


----------



## Pipe (Sep 30, 2011)

^


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry Dio.....


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> ^



i dont know what that means


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol Scott.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 30, 2011)

you don't know what anything means


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

RIP AND TEARRRRR


----------



## Pipe (Sep 30, 2011)

It looks like she has the same pose as the medic from tf2 when he taunts.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> It looks like she has the same pose as the medic from tf2 when he taunts.



ohhh!  i get it!


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

This is awesome ASGDASJLGHLKSDHGLKG


----------



## Monna (Sep 30, 2011)

That was pretty sweet.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 1, 2011)

So beautiful


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow that was pretty impressive for only a weeks worth of time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

Humanstuck Eridan?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 1, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> This is awesome ASGDASJLGHLKSDHGLKG



that's pretty cool


----------



## zenieth (Oct 1, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


>





King Hopper said:


> This is awesome ASGDASJLGHLKSDHGLKG



I'm 0kay with this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That never actually happened, at least there were no chapters that showed it, arguably you can say it wasn't even implied.



But KT don't you believe in GRAVITY?


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2011)

Since we're on the subject of JJBA 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76q-GyPX39Y[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, I don't even know.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Humanstuck Eridan?



Humanness is like the least important thing about that picture.


----------



## mali (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2011)

I recognize that..

I just don't remember from where


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

What


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Oh hey, look what I just found_ 



[YOUTUBE]jRz9ZON0wC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh my god.

The new Who episode.

It was glorious @_@


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

Dave would have been proud


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

But I did like that they're pretty much in a failed timeline


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2011)

OH MY GOD SUNNY YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), THAT DOCTOR WHO EPISODE


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

i need 2 sea it :/


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2011)

SILENCE *MUST* FALL


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

Snarky Horseshit Meter + 10 points


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 1, 2011)

Look King I can only give you so many reps.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

Fishing bucketry out of the deep pail that is the internet is rewarding in and of itself.

Free post count increase too.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

Only an hour and fifty nines minutes to go


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

I see you there Skotty


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> I see you there Skotty



I like you.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Jegus
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh sweet mother of gog
*Spoiler*: __ 



NoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNo
*Spoiler*: __ 



My bucket was not ready
*Spoiler*: __ 



All of my buckets
*Spoiler*: __ 



All of them
*Spoiler*: __ 



No turning back now
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you sure
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you sure X2 Combo
*Spoiler*: __ 



X3 Combo
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you sure X4 Combo
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dangerous Are you sure X5 Combo
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh dear gog..


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 1, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never known true dread until today.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

hussie water you doin


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

THIS IS INCREDIBLY SILLY


----------



## Pipe (Oct 1, 2011)

Jack looks like he wants to give me aids.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

I THOUGHT THAT WAS HIS TONGUE


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 1, 2011)

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ?


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> I THOUGHT THAT WAS HIS TONGUE



why is this spreading lately?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 1, 2011)

If Skotty was a girl, I'd ship him with King.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If Skotty was a girl, I'd ship him with King.



I'm beyond gender, but why would you ship us? m


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 1, 2011)

He's willing to give you all the Eridans in the world.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

Completely non sequitur follow-up


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> He's willing to give you all the Eridans in the world.



Oh is he?!


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 1, 2011)

Skotty said:


> *I'm beyond gender*, but why would you ship us? m


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 1, 2011)

Explain this concept to me Crossbow.

As my apprentice it's your duty.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm running out of material, so have a crappily drawn Aradia while you wait


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Explain this concept to me Crossbow.
> 
> As my apprentice it's your duty.



It's sort of like legendary pokemon, I imagine.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay, found something.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, this is certainly depressing


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

I have never understood the basis of this ship, and swear I never will.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

What.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

How is it that every one of her songs reference Homestuck in some way.


----------



## Monna (Oct 1, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Okay, found something.


Damn you Hopper I laughed and choked on my soda.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

oh my God my friends are editing the Eridan page on mspa wiki and putting my name everywhere fFUCK


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2011)

Be sure to screencap that .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

FUCK FUCK F:Rotfltgftpl;.
there are more i am sorry [???] to sa y i siwerhjar


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

i could not actually see most of the edits but someone sent me this


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2011)

That's a keeper.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 1, 2011)

lol skotty      .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Oct 1, 2011)

Raping the wiki. Glorious


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

I swear to God it was not me. They're getting out of hand now though.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

II 2wear 2 gog, that 2ollux biit wa2 not me


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh, what the blazes is _this_ balderdash?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

And it just don't stop


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

FUKCX G(TTAOIUT GO GYFUATDG


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I like you.


>saw you <3ing Amanda earlier today

You're just as big a romance whore as Eridan


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

:wwhat


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

gotta go fast


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 1, 2011)

Again, non sequitur follow-up


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >saw you <3ing Amanda earlier today
> 
> You're just as big a romance whore as Eridan



Implying I go by troll culture.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2011)

okay they went WAY too far, and i feel like its my fault. dammit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 2, 2011)

And this is all the evidence of Evil Aradia, yes it's an old post but I realized I really brought up the possible proof of the theory.

Also I hope it isn't true.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








RELEVANT


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 2, 2011)

that gif is hot


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 2, 2011)

They're still at it?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 2, 2011)

What.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah I don't know
this started like around 10 pm and it only got worse
I feel like I helped fuel the fire by posting about it but I didn't edit anything :/


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 2, 2011)

Bucket Tier


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 2, 2011)

DAVE'S PAGE

DOT DOT FUCKING DOT


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 2, 2011)

Now they've started posting squirrel porn and smut.

What. The. Hell.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 2, 2011)

..........................Those fucking idiots.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Again, non sequitur follow-up


>Chalk blocked

I fucking lost it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2011)

That's hilarious.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2011)

oh skooter your friends are out of control


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 2, 2011)

The ones who added my name in Eridan's page were probably my friends, the rest I don't know who it was


----------



## brolmes (Oct 2, 2011)

that's pretty good


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 2, 2011)

They still haven't fixed DS page


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2011)

It's much improved now .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2011)

THIS 


THIS IS OUR FUTURE


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> THIS
> 
> 
> THIS IS OUR FUTURE



slowpoke.png


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2011)

What was it posted already ?

I usually avoid checking past pages these days as I am not a total masochist.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> What was it posted already ?
> 
> I usually avoid checking past pages these days as I am not a total masochist.



You skipped over so many pages of bucketry, eridan and eyebrow twitching goodness.

And that was already posted.

In a muuuuuuuuch more dramatic fashion 



King Hopper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> What was it posted already ?
> 
> I usually avoid checking past pages these days as *I am not a total masochist*.



Oh, sure, sure...


----------



## brolmes (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2011)

^whywouldyoudothat!?.jpg


----------



## brolmes (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Oct 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> ^whywouldyoudothat!?.jpg



because


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 2, 2011)

Maplehoof on a boat is not valid reasoning.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Maplehoof on a boat is not valid reasoning.



you just have no reasoning to counter it with


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 2, 2011)

That Discipline


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 2, 2011)

Skotty said:


> That *Disciple*



Fixed. . .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

Bored, we should have voice acting stuck.......

Like everyone in the thread attempts to do the voices of everyone. :33


----------



## mali (Oct 2, 2011)

Just watched Undercover Brother, laughed so much I started to hallucinate 

I am so gonna get gif set from the movie, I just can't decide wether I'll use Dave Chappele or Undercover Brotha himself.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Fixed. . .



hahaha whoops
i kept spelling tavros tarvos for a while too


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

_damn_


----------



## brolmes (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 2, 2011)

You have the best sets.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm 0k with this.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 2, 2011)

thought you might like my feffles :3~


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 2, 2011)

The lack of movement on that progress bar makes me very sad.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

The progress bar will never move again.

EVER


----------



## Sylar (Oct 3, 2011)

infiniteprogressbar.gif


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

Now where's that stump....


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

omg jfdkfdgj


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 3, 2011)

Skotty said:


> hahaha whoops
> i kept spelling tavros tarvos for a while too



For a while, I thought it was "Tarvos" but I said it like "Tavros" because I thought I was being funny.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 3, 2011)

FUCK FUCK FUCK THIS GAY EARTH SERIOUSLY WTF

Guys Andrew broke his drawing arm in an unspecified accident.

Halfturth said in her tumblr.


**


----------



## brolmes (Oct 3, 2011)

he still has his bucket hand

i am not afraid


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

ntohing fdk


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

Scott you can get banned for that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2011)

Nah. It isn't clear they're fucking.

And could be debated they aren't.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

tehy all have clothes on but ill edit it out


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

sorry :/// i tohught it was okay because i mean they arent naked


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

A guy got banned for showing bare ass, nothing but two cheeks sitting in a hammock.

That's why I'm thinking you'd get banned for it.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm glad you warned me then! Sorry man! Dx


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't apologize I just don't want to see you get banned.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 3, 2011)

we cannot afford to lose bucket tier posters

as soon as those normals see an opening they'll be right back in here in force


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Don't apologize I just don't want to see you get banned.


<333 awww


Homestuck said:


> we cannot afford to lose bucket tier posters
> 
> as soon as those normals see an opening they'll be right back in here in force



fuck 
we are like the team of bucket


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

Whatever I just think Scott is cool. :33

EDIT:This is starting to get gay......


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2011)

Skotty sounds like Jessie.

Homestuck unfortunately sounds nothing like James.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

kizaruis not a homesxeual


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

Skotty said:


> kizaruis not a homesxeual



Nopexinfinity


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzoPUHKZTNM[/YOUTUBE]

Someone needs to dub this except with Eridan's voice.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

MOVE FUCKING PROGRESS BAR


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2011)

>KT's sig
>I'm such a nerd

I will break your head off and feed the entrails to my fish


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >KT's sig
> >I'm such a nerd
> 
> I will break your head off and feed the entrails to my fish



Not only is that extremely rude, you just noticed his sig?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

It's not rude when you preface it with a happy face skotty .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2011)

@Skooter:

Read this and tell me this doesn't make you rage.

Infinite Sesame Player


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's not rude when you preface it with a happy face skotty .



It's not preface if it comes at the end.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> @Skooter:
> 
> Read this and tell me this doesn't make you rage.
> 
> Infinite Sesame Player



I think I might die laughing HAAHAHA


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

Some of those girls were cute


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >KT's sig
> >I'm such a nerd
> 
> I will break your head off and feed the entrails to my fish


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> It's not preface if it comes at the end.



...................





....................................









................................

You win this round crossbow.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

My apprentice,  you've made me proud. :33

More saucy rep images for you.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

You rep people with sexy images?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

Only Crossbow, I'm trying to educate him of  the world of black girls.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

Darn I was hoping I might get an Eridan in my rep box...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

See, that would require me searching for sexy Eridan pics, something I can't bring myself to do.

I can give rep you with Badass Eridan.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty much all Eridans are sexy to me, badass just makes him hotter.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

Skotty said:


> You rep people with sexy images?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

No More Heroes Stuck ?


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

AWUWUWWUWUWU


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 3, 2011)

So, where is it, KT?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2011)

>Dolorosa

You know who I haven't seen in a while? Zeni.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2011)

Zen stuck to his guns and left you lot to rot until the eoa comes out.

I envy him.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So, where is it, KT?



Nvm, got it.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

Telly are you trying to say you hate me too


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

No matter how great the EOA is i'm afraid that permanent damage has already been done to this thread.

We enter a new era of despair.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

You guys just don't appreciate the perverted form.  LOSERS...


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No matter how great the EOA is i'm afraid that permanent damage has already been done to this thread.
> 
> We enter a new era of despair.



Such hopelessness...


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

So everyone was redrawing panels and I've finished half of mine:


----------



## Pipe (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome work skotty and lol plat being hopeless.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 3, 2011)

This image.

This fucking image.

2ollux the manwhore in all his glory


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 3, 2011)

Skotty said:


> So everyone was redrawing panels and *I've finished half of mine*:



...

*...*


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...
> 
> *...*



God fucking dammit you made me use that swear from THAT COMMENT DAMN YOU..............
so RUDE :///


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

I still have hope.... just not for you guys .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2011)

When you finish that' I'll photoshop it for accuracy


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> When you finish that' I'll photoshop it for accuracy




Don't you defile my artwork with your horrid Eridan jokes.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 3, 2011)

...


----------



## Pipe (Oct 3, 2011)

Funny thing Skotty is using kanayamurdereridanmode as a reply.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

I love Kanaya.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 3, 2011)

Finally found it


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW7-Ntw7sJM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]

Possible headcanon voices.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2011)

Mindfang would make such a good shag.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Mindfang would make such a good shag.



.      .   .


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 4, 2011)

>Implying she wouldn't

SMH CB SMH


----------



## brolmes (Oct 4, 2011)

crossbow only has eyes for redglare

when i say eyes i mean genitals


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> >Implying she wouldn't
> 
> SMH CB SMH



I implyed no such thing.

That would be lying.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2011)

ew saw a mspa porn dump thread as the most recent thread in the bath house,
kinda grossed out D:

Never going into that lol.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2011)

^                    ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2011)

RemChu said:


> ew saw a mspa porn dump thread as the most recent thread in the bath house,
> kinda grossed out D:
> 
> Never going into that lol.



Oh


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2011)

Although to be fair, I can see why troll dick might be off putting for some.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2011)

The bar.... it doesn't move .

*Inb4 next update moves it backwards*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2011)

LOSAD...oh so sad...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2011)

Shit I do feel like I need a stump right now .


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2011)

: 333


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2011)

good lord


That bar is not moving


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 4, 2011)

Next time it moves it will go to 95% but then Hussie will say the last 5% is pretty hard so he's gonna go on a 2 week break before finishing it.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Next time it moves it will go to 95% but then Hussie will say the last 5% is pretty hard so he's gonna go on a 2 week break before finishing it.



Too true...


*Spoiler*: __ 



too true


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> When you finish that' I'll photoshop it for accuracy


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 4, 2011)

Not enough Kan.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually am in such a bad mood I was going to neg you but I have to spread


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate all of you : 333


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2011)

I love you too Skooter <3


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2011)

No                     fuck you


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2011)

.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 4, 2011)

I knew there was I reason I unsubbed........

Off to the Mafia FC I gooooooo


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 4, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I hate all of you : 333



.   .  . 

D:


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> .   .  .
> 
> D:



Sorry, I didn't mean it.
*Spoiler*: _tmi explanation_ 




I've been thinking of suicide for the past week because my anti depressants are no longer working, and Sunny just mocked me in one of my lowest moods, so I took it out on you guys.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 4, 2011)

Also I know you guys probably don't care but I thought I would explain my douche bag moment anyway.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 4, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Also I know you guys probably don't care but I thought I would explain my douche bag moment anyway.



Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 4, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean it.
> *Spoiler*: _tmi explanation_
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]d-diB65scQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

Never lose hope Skotty.

Never lose hope. I'm being dead serious here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

>Plat talking about Hope

Oh you card.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 5, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean it.
> *Spoiler*: _tmi explanation_
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Plat talking about Hope
> 
> Oh you card.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh and now 66%


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 5, 2011)

It moved


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

>1 month of work
>2/3 done

2 more weeks...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

Well really the last real update came on the 22nd so it's more like 5 weeks and 66% done.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Well he only actually got started on it 9/6

Thought about it sure. But he said he really was only starting the EoA then.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2011)

sunny you know it actually IS a huge dick move to edit people's art without permission, especially if they're in this very fucking thread


----------



## geG (Oct 5, 2011)

Estimates are now at 17 more days, October 21.

That's assuming the rate of progression doesn't drop again. If it does he'll probably still be working on it into November.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> sunny you know it actually IS a huge dick move to edit people's art without permission, especially if they're in this very fucking thread


I had said I would.

I keep my word. 


@Geg: That's the day I'm expecting to get drunk with Para in Dublin!


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 5, 2011)

It still says 56% for me, where are you getting 66% from?

EDIT: cached browser, nevermind. That was scary for a moment.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

So close and yet so far away.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

> tv being the one to warn people about being dicks



> skotty threatening suicide after i JUST SAID we can't afford to lose bucket tier posters to things like bans





KizaruTachio said:


> I knew there was I reason I unsubbed........
> 
> Off to the Mafia FC I gooooooo



that fc is a worse hive of faggotry than this could ever be

i should know, i'm the one who made it


----------



## Didi (Oct 5, 2011)

Excellent set Homestuck


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 5, 2011)

Wooo, 66%.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> > tv being the one to warn people about being dicks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro ive been like that for a good ten years now its just worse lately
and im not threatening anything


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >1 month of work
> >2/3 done
> 
> 2 more weeks...



He's trying to make it especially epic.
Plus, as an artist myself, I know the actual art work would take a while, and then animating that is something else to behold entirely.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

What has been the longest wait on a flash before this? Two weeks?


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 5, 2011)

He's probably taking some time off too, I'm sure he has other things to do.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

9 days for  Flip
5 days for  Wake
5 days for  Jade: Enter
5 days for  Make Her Pay
8 days for  Jack: Ascend
6 days for  Enter

Make her pay was 3:14 long.

Unless EOA5 is 10:25 long, I'll be like WHAT THE FUCK HUSSIE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Skotty said:


> He's probably taking some time off too, I'm sure he has other things to do.


That was the two weeks of hiatustuck before 9/6 

He's probably putting this off until 10/25



Brb, finding stump.


----------



## geG (Oct 5, 2011)

EOA5 will definitely be at least 10 minutes long, there's no other explanation.

I was reading some of the older Formspring questions and lold at Hussie giving one of his reasons for not doing the Rose/Vriska vs. Jack flash was that it would take about two weeks to do which is too long for the fans to wait.

Waiting two weeks for an update seems almost quaint now


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm sorry that all of your weeks haven't been filled with galavating around being a doctor living adventures and re-uniting people with your messages


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Am I the only one not really bothered by the long wait?


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

i haven't really cared either

but i had already went 2 months without reading and got to catch up all at once when the hiatus was just beginning


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> EOA5 will definitely be at least 10 minutes long, there's no other explanation.
> 
> I was reading some of the older Formspring questions and lold at Hussie giving one of his reasons for not doing the Rose/Vriska vs. Jack flash was that it would take about two weeks to do which is too long for the fans to wait.
> 
> Waiting two weeks for an update seems almost quaint now


Indeed. 


Banhammer said:


> I'm sorry that all of your weeks haven't been filled with galavating around being a doctor living adventures and re-uniting people with your messages


That depressing feeling of realizing that the second half of the Doctor Who season finished in the time it took to finish this update 


Skotty said:


> Am I the only one not really bothered by the long wait?


Yes.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh my cod, it's just like one of my japanese animes!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Platinum and his tsundere fantasies


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah the EOA is probably going to be 10:25 long. 

I would be disappointed if it wasn't.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Platinum and his tsundere fantasies



Wow, "tsundere fantasies" seem pretty counter-intuitive, if you think about it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunny gonna sun.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wow, "tsundere fantasies" seem pretty counter-intuitive, if you think about it.


How so?

"Fantasize about someone feeling tsundere for you"


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> How so?
> 
> "Fantasize about someone feeling tsundere for you"



Okay, but why waste imagination points on shyness and mixed messages when you COULD be imagining straight-forwardness and make-outs?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2011)

Because some people (read: Eriplatinum) are weird.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 5, 2011)

> Okay, but why waste imagination points on shyness and mixed messages when you COULD be imagining straight-forwardness and make-outs?


I always get straight down to fucking in my daydreams.
Oh tmi sorry.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Because some people (read: Eriplatinum) are weird.




*Spoiler*: __ 



platyougonnatakethat.png


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

It's not even worth responding too Crossbow .

Lol at sunny calling anyone else weird.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 5, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's not even worth responding too Crossbow .
> 
> Lol at sunny calling anyone else weird.



I like how you responded too it anyway.

I mean wait what.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 5, 2011)

>Yes
>Fuck Yes
>Hell Fucking Yes

and Dragon Tamer Eridan What.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 5, 2011)

Now I'm genuinely curious as to what a Grimdark Jade would look like.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 5, 2011)

The artist said they are doing a grimJade too :3


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 5, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> >Yes
> >Fuck Yes
> >Hell Fucking Yes
> 
> and Dragon Tamer Eridan What.



Nepeta has a random Wynaut.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because why not


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WON_217wzE[/YOUTUBE]

Eridan sounds especially enthusiastic


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 5, 2011)

What

STRIIIIIIIIDDDDDDEEEERRRRR!!!


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Ships JohnKanaya no regrets NONE


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 5, 2011)

The title was KK likes to eat Raw men.
This is incredibly silly.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2011)

That Pokemon thing is awesome.

But Eridan would obviously have a Mewtwo, Castform and a Porygon variant as they are the greatest products of science .


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 6, 2011)

so i just roleplayed dave strider for an hour or two
tons of fun


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2011)

Were you handing out asses like some sort of ass famine was occurring?


----------



## brolmes (Oct 6, 2011)

i was going to say pokemon is pretty lame but then suddenly jade being space



she is the stars, its her


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2011)

Now lets discuss how good each pokeman team is . 

Terezi's is complete shit lol. A Kechleon, Zubat, Smeargle, and a Sableye. 4 useless pokemon on her team. Nepeta's is probably worse.

Kanaya and Equius probably have the most balanced teams

Aradia's team is powerful but has too many of the same type which could be devastating against a the wrong 'mon. Same for Eridan, John and Karkat.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 6, 2011)

how come people never post all the shit they post here in the fanart thread?




Platinum said:


> Now lets discuss how good each pokeman team is .
> 
> Terezi's is complete shit lol. A Kechleon, Zubat, Smeargle, and a Sableye. 4 useless pokemon on her team. Nepeta's is probably worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Now lets discuss how good each pokeman team is .
> 
> Terezi's is complete shit lol. A Kechleon, Zubat, Smeargle, and a Sableye. 4 useless pokemon on her team.



Who told you Smeargle was useless?

Because they were lying.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2011)

Terezi doesn't seem like the type that would give a smeargle the moveset it needs to be effective .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 6, 2011)

I dreamed there was an update but my internet was being a bitch and not letting me access it and I was all FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 6, 2011)

> Let's additionally pay attention to those eight empty slots beneath the four god tier designs, and wonder about those.



Oh I do wonder what the symbols are for:

Doom
Blood
Heart
Void
Rage
Hope
Life

are...


----------



## brolmes (Oct 6, 2011)

i think the hoodies are a red herring to make people expect god tier shenanigans, only for it to not quite pan out that way


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I think it more a way to get mo moneys from fans. 

But we all are curious what the additional 'Hero of' symbols look like


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I dreamed there was an update but my internet was being a bitch and not letting me access it and I was all FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-



Good lord Sunny


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 6, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 6, 2011)

Her Godhoodie outfit would be closer to Vriska though...


----------



## brolmes (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 6, 2011)

Greatly approved.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh god, someone repped me with those frogs (un mspa shooped) last week


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 6, 2011)

It was me, wasn't it?
If it wasn't me, then you must tell me who it was.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't wait to be a useless piece of shit all day and .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 6, 2011)

>STRONG PUNCH
>STRONG TOSS
>STRONG SLAP
>STRONG BEAM


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Terezi doesn't seem like the type that would give a smeargle the moveset it needs to be effective .



>Smeargle used Lick!

>Enemy Spinarak is now confused!


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 7, 2011)

More Biblestuck


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 7, 2011)

Finally, Grimdark Jade


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh I do wonder what the symbols are for:
> 
> Doom
> Blood
> ...



Perhaps that's a little foreshadowing for the EOA flash .


----------



## Monna (Oct 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well I think it more a way to get mo moneys from fans.
> 
> But we all are curious what the additional 'Hero of' symbols look like


They did a good job. I bought a couple fancy prints from What Pumpkin, like the one in my sig.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Perhaps that's a little foreshadowing for the EOA flash .


You won't get god tier Eridan 

Keep on hoping.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You won't get god tier Eridan
> 
> Keep on hoping.



I will dream anyway.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol never know sunny.

And speaking of god tier eridan I do like the fanart ideas of angel wings instead of butterfly wings like the other trolls have had.

.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol never know sunny.
> 
> And speaking of god tier eridan I do like the fanart ideas of angel wings instead of butterfly wings like the other trolls have had.
> 
> .



Yes


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

What do the rest of you think mspa thread ?


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, let us see what they think of this.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sure they are all eager to engage in this discussion.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm eager to discuss Eridan all the time. 






















Sigh.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

That makes two of us.... .


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

> Platinum ... says:
> It's 10 minutes long. I don't think all 10 minutes will be focused on karkat and john
> Skotty Ampora says:
> hahahahaha
> ...


I think Plat is right.


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2011)

That sounds about right



Also fuck yeah God Tier Eridan with angel wings, want


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

Didi knows what's up .


----------



## brolmes (Oct 7, 2011)

randomly making a bunch of dead characters go god tier would be bad writing


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not asking for a BUNCH of random dead trolls god tiering.... just one .


----------



## mali (Oct 7, 2011)

God Eridan with Angel wings would Alpha as hell.

Frank Ocean ft Ttler the creator


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

Something like this would be nice .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

_runs away_


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 7, 2011)

God-teir Eridan is even more impossible than Eridan reviving at all.

The only plausible options are Rose, Jade and Gamzee, and the first two are pretty unlikely.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

There's a second way to god tier that hussie never elaborated on .

So who knows what you need to do to hit that one.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> There's a second way to god tier that hussie never elaborated on .
> 
> So who knows what you need to do to hit that one.



Okay, so that's Rose, Jade, Eridan, Equius, and Gamzee.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

Rose and Jade were both murdered as well it's impossible for them to god tier the normal way.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Okay, so that's Rose, Jade, Eridan, Equius, and Gamzee.



Something like that yeah.

Though Fef as well might be possible.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Something like that yeah.
> 
> Though Fef as well might be possible.



Fef has no selves remaining. If dead people could got tiger then that would be pretty broken.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Fef has no selves remaining. If dead people could got tiger then that would be pretty broken.



Yeah.

But if the second way to do it is some dark eldritch secret then that seems right up her alley.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 7, 2011)

Plat, you're well over the line from hopeful to delusional.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 7, 2011)

plat your exhibition of fanciful red feelings toward eridan is obscene and you have brought the thread down to bucket tier

not sure if proud


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 7, 2011)

I wonder who the chick is he has model the shirts and hoodies.


----------



## mali (Oct 7, 2011)

Eridan would tethered demon wings on the other hand


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 7, 2011)

Are the wings girl-exclusive or troll-exclusive?


----------



## mali (Oct 7, 2011)

No no, Uni-sex is the way to go these days


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> plat your exhibition of fanciful red feelings toward eridan is obscene and you have brought the thread down to bucket tier
> 
> not sure if proud



i didnt already accomplish that?


----------



## brolmes (Oct 7, 2011)

i already know i'm proud of you doing it

but see platinum isn't really trying to do it, it's only a side effect of him being platinum.. i think there has to be merit there before there can be pride


----------



## Stroev (Oct 7, 2011)

Platinum's posts make me go


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Are the wings girl-exclusive or troll-exclusive?



the Summoner's appearance implies it's a troll thing, and not a gender thing.

pretty sure that was explicitly compared to the god tier.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

Some doodley stuff:


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

Bottom one is the your best fanart so far imo. 

_>Absconds into the night_


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 7, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> the Summoner's appearance implies it's a troll thing, and not a gender thing.
> 
> pretty sure that was explicitly compared to the god tier.



Oh, right...


----------



## brolmes (Oct 7, 2011)

skotty draw geromy in that same artistic painting-ey style, with the same level of detail


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

I've done that before, Sunny said he looked like an Indian girl.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 7, 2011)

the world through sunny's eyes


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

Have this in the meantime~


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 7, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Have this in the meantime~



Oh.

Oh my, that is...

That is a good job you did there.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Plat, you're well over the line from hopeful to delusional.



I'm so sorry if I actually like speculating about the series instead of polluting the thread with concentrated awful like the rest of you .

It's not like i'm actually expecting anything, just that it would be nice if it occured.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

It's okay Plat, I want to see Eri come back too pek!


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 7, 2011)

Skotty said:


> It's okay Plat, I want to see Eri come back too pek!



We all do.

By 'all' I mean, like, five.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

Skotty said:


> snip
> Have this in the meantime~





This is still the best.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2011)

That's not really very good, but thank you.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 7, 2011)

So yeah, I'm probably gonna buy that Space Hood...


----------



## Monna (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm rather considering getting the Space Hood myself.

Though not until I'm back from Ireland later this month.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

The pins entice me so .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't see any reason to get the pins.

Maybe the John one since that'd make cosplaying suited John easier.

But the others? Nah.



What I want in terms of merchandise are action figures.

I would buy the shit out of that.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know pins are cool and can be a nice piece on many outfits.

But fuck yeah I would dig homestuck action figures. In b4 "durr hurr I bet the eridan one comes in two pieces."


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 8, 2011)

So after many exhaustive trials, I've determined that sticking candy corn onto my canines to become a vampire is really flipping hard.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

And suddenly a wild rainbow dash appears.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 8, 2011)

I had valuable information that this thread needed to know


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes the people do have a right to know.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

so now we're talking about how to accessorize and throw different outfits together


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

Homestuck we all know you will use the slightest excuse possible to derail this thread back to bucketry .


----------



## Monna (Oct 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHy7DGLTt8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck we all know you will use the slightest excuse possible to derail this thread back to bucketry .



bucketry is relevant thread content, no derailing there


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> so now we're talking about how to accessorize and throw different outfits together



Seemed sort of relevant now .


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I like non-sapient seahorsedad better than normal seahorsedad.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

Lusii time .

Also Seabiscuit is a glorious headcanon name for seahorsedad.


----------



## Monna (Oct 8, 2011)

You mean Seabucket, Plat.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Monna (Oct 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> [Super high-res pictures]


Jadeeeee


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

paper jade has all of my daw


----------



## Monna (Oct 8, 2011)

Jade's cuteness causes me to use silly emoticons that I would never use otherwise, like this x3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I might make an avy from the John one.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh wow those are great.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn. All are too long even for 150 x 200.

Cept Jade.

But that's too kawaii desu for my taste in set apparel.

If anyone wants it though...


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

what's so bad about just cropping it 


you know, i bet you actually walk around like that


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 8, 2011)

IT MOVED again.

80% HOLY SHIT

**


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> IT MOVED again.
> 
> 80% HOLY SHIT
> 
> **



nope  .  mp3


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> IT MOVED again.
> 
> 80% HOLY SHIT
> 
> **


I will kill you where you stand.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

Superb             .


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Sunuvaman.

NF shoould have some Homestuck smileys


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

there's a thread with a bunch of them

but everyone just gets ignored in the smiley request thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I don't know pins are cool and can be a nice piece on many outfits.
> 
> But fuck yeah I would dig homestuck action figures. In b4 "durr hurr I bet the eridan one comes in two pieces."



If it didn't, I'd make it so


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

I made a series of Homestuck 's (see the emoticon thread)

I never got around to finishing the rest of the trolls...


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I made a series of Homestuck 's (see the emoticon thread)
> 
> *I never got around to finishing the rest of the trolls...*



Mission Acquired


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Great smileys Sunuvaman, now all we need is for the admins to put them up for use on the site


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

wow very rude


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

Its not rude if its not directed at you lol

Now if I were to go HEY SKOTTY and post that, that might be rude.

Personally I think it trolling more than rudeness but hey you could argue trolling is rudeness.


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> wow very rude



loool this wasnt directed at you 
If it were, it probably would have been alot ruder and gruesome, with Skotty on it


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

I was trying to make a joke...?

Anyway


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 8, 2011)

So, just got internet again after a long time. Wondering if I should try and find where I left off on Homestuck or just start from the beginning again.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

?cureuil fou said:


> So, just got internet again after a long time. Wondering if I should try and find where I left off on Homestuck or just start from the beginning again.



Oh, hello there, mister.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

Well since there's probably another two week or so left before an update, might as well


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

Mali, your avatar got the Gay Tony music stuck in my head.


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Mali, your avatar got the *Gay Tony* music stuck in my head.



Gay what now?


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

Mali said:


> Gay what now?



Nevermind, nevermind...


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Nevermind, nevermind...



Noooooooooo, I want to know


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

Mali said:


> Noooooooooo, I want to know



Okay, here it goes...


*Spoiler*: _Short Origin Story_ 



It is the music from the GTA IV "Ballad of Gay Tony" trailer.
[YOUTUBE]bqxnu5BJgwA[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Longer Popularization Story_ 



Having just watched it, two people youtubers co-op'd a Minecraft custom map with that trailer on the mind, referencing it at semi-appropriate times.

[YOUTUBE]yISOtg6meVU[/YOUTUBE]
[Notable instances: (00:30, 03:53, 06:48)]

That one youtuber, UberHaxorNava, continued to "Gay Tony" whenever his gameplay featured large jumps into water, blinking lights, etc.


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Okay, here it goes...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Short Origin Story_
> ...



That explains alot, but breezys track is more bass liney 
I also want to rep you for that immaculate explanation but Im 24ed


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

Mali said:


> That explains alot, but breezys track is more bass liney



Okay, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

I drew bucket tier things :~)


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

Mali said:


> I also want to rep you for that immaculate explanation but Im 24ed



Gosh dangit.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I drew bucket tier things :~)


Keep your self insert Eridan porn out of this thread Skotty.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Keep your self insert Eridan porn out of this thread Skotty.



Actually it was Eridan x Jade
and now I'm drawing Kanaya masturbating :~)


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

Wait am I even allowed to say masturbating out of the bath house because I don't even know anymore


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Oct 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Wait am I even allowed to say masturbating out of the bath house because I don't even know anymore


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

Sylar said:


>


:///


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel unclean.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

That's pretty sexy.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Keep your self insert Eridan porn out of this thread Skotty.



don't listen to this man he's a fool of the highest order


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

i'll just leave this here


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll let you guys see a sfw portion of the porn I'm drawing
don't worry it won't get us in trouble
*Spoiler*: __ 





:::: D


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i'll just leave this here



Um.

...Well.


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Homestuck stop giving Skotty ideas


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

Ideas about what? :~)


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Ideas about what? :~)


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

Progress bar.... progress bar.... .


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

:~)


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Nothing, forget I said anything


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Progress bar.... progress bar.... .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

That's so sad 



He's still in one piece


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I too am sad you are still in one piece, Sunny. :~)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Yes, I too am sad you are still in one piece, Sunny. :~)


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Shall I bring out ma vaseline?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 8, 2011)

I like how that line of dots divides him in half.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Yes, I too am sad you are still in one piece, Sunny. :~)



That damn smiley...


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That damn smiley...



Fuck you made me laugh and I don't know why

Do you liiiiiiiike it? :~)


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

Sylar said:


> I like how that line of dots divides him in half.


Like a guide for where to cut! 
Ur doing it rong.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

That's better.

Also lol at the name

"platcanhasgottiger.png"


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Fuck you made me laugh and I don't know why
> 
> Do you liiiiiiiike it? :~)



It's certainly creative.

I like creativity.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 8, 2011)

You guys are dumb :~)





> It's certainly creative.
> 
> I like creativity.


Thank you. My friend Zoey uses it and I adopted it from her. :~)


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 8, 2011)

Try not to wear it out, though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks like having a penis for a nose.

:~)


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks like squidward from Spongebob.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

smuppet tier :~)


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

I think smuppets are super cute.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I think smuppets are super cute.



you should include them in your pornography


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

Only if it's porn of Bro. (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

i bet he uses puppets during sex just like he does with cal in fights

going at it dr manhattan style


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 9, 2011)

When you can flash step, just how long would your sexual endurance be?

I mean if your thrusts would be with the frequency of a jackhammer...


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2011)

Make them stop


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, it's been fun.

*leaves*


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm going to bed anyway.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2011)

You guys keep surprising me .

Whenever I think you can't get any more retarded and depraved, bravo.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> When you can flash step, just how long would your sexual endurance be?
> 
> I mean if your thrusts would be with the frequency of a jackhammer...



depends on the character

with someone like superman, i can see him getting over-excited like he was in love or something, getting all these butterflies in his little tummy over lois and he'd just let it all go fairly quickly

but with someone of bro's caliber it's not so much a matter of how long his endurance would be, it becomes a question of whether or not time itself has a beginning or an end


----------



## Monna (Oct 9, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I'll let you guys see a sfw portion of the porn I'm drawing
> don't worry it won't get us in trouble
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...







....

Sorry. I had to.


----------



## Monna (Oct 9, 2011)

Vriskaaaaaaaa :::


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 9, 2011)

I can imagine Dave using stable timeloops to have threesomes with Jade/Terezi


----------



## Monna (Oct 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I can imagine Dave using stable timeloops to have threesomes with Jade/Terezi


Sex with Terezi is never going to end well. Forget having dead Daves, the dickless Daves will start to pile up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 9, 2011)

I always forget about the teeth...


----------



## Monna (Oct 9, 2011)

Oral would certainly be her favorite form of sex, and even if she was convinced to stay away from that during other sexual activities she's still gonna bite... hard >:]

And yeah fuck those teeth. These aren't normal bites we are dealing with. These are bites of justice.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I can imagine Dave using stable timeloops to have threesomes with Jade/Terezi



with control over space at her disposal jade would probably know some neat tricks too

size, depth, tightness, suction, there are all sorts of variables that could be manipulated 

i'm trying to think of what john and rose could bring to the table but their specialties don't seem to lend themselves to many adult applications, aside from tentacle rape and dutch ovens


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 9, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Sex with Terezi is never going to end well. Forget having dead Daves, the dickless Daves will start to pile up.



You keep saying this, but I still think she has more restraint than you give her credit for.

Wait what am I saying


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2011)

Discussion about how well a 13 year old would give head .

Didi I see you lurking help me redeem this shit hole.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2011)

nope


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Discussion about how well a 13 year old would give head .
> 
> Didi I see you lurking help me redeem this shit hole.



Well Cross is 13 too  soooooo 

_runs away_


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Well Cross is 13 too  soooooo
> 
> _runs away_



_Excuse you_, but I've been 15 for a week or so now.


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2011)

I turned 15 this May


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2011)

Didi said:


> nope



Gee thanks .



Crossbow said:


> _Excuse you_, but I've been 15 for a week or so now.



Our little crossbow is growing up .


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2011)

Huh. I never expected Crossbow and Mali to be young.


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2011)

I generally post above my age, makes me feel good about myself


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2011)

That was not as creepy as I expected it to be


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2011)

my birthday is this wednesday

I wonder what I'm going with


----------



## Monna (Oct 9, 2011)

So many youngins


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2011)

Banhammer whatever you do in your birthday I'm sure it involves unusual things that most people don't want to know at least in public.


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2011)

Ban is a sex symbol, his birthday shall be glorious.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ban: The Heir of Vagina.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2011)

>dices



*F*


what an abomination


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 9, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Huh. I never expected Crossbow and Mali to be young.



Really? We talk about my youth, like, all the time.

Remember Movies-Crossbow-Hasn't-Watched Fest '011?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Banhammer whatever you do in your birthday I'm sure it involves unusual things that most people don't want to know at least in public.



Problem is I have a rave scheduled for tuesday and a banquet for thursday.


Yes, a banquet, shut up.


So Wednesday is looking kinda sandwhiched right now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol Raves                       .


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2011)

Euro-Raves mind you.

They're a bit different


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ahh I see.

Where I'm from we just have twerk parties, look it up.


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2011)

By Euro-Raves, do you mean raves with mountains of white people dancing like headless chickens to psychotic jargon, with neon lights


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Euro-Raves mind you.
> 
> They're a bit different



Lol euro-raves.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> ....
> 
> Sorry. I had to.


That made me laugh, thank you.


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 9, 2011)

Mali said:


> By Euro-Raves, do you mean raves with mountains of white people dancing like headless chickens to psychotic jargon, with neon lights



That's what all raves are like.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

> swaggacracka:
> 
> lowdungeon:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree.

I ship the fuck out of JohnxRose


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_3T3JLnoM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (Oct 9, 2011)

The best ship is Friendship.


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2011)

I never thought of this before, but how do you post less than 10 chars  without that little window popping up


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 9, 2011)

Mali said:


> I never thought of this before, but how do you post less than 10 chars  without that little window popping up



Put spaces between the last letter and the last period. Only one space shows up.


----------



## Cadrien (Oct 9, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The best ship is Friendship.


Sylar speaks the truth


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 9, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Sylar speaks the truth



Blasphemy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 9, 2011)

I endorse this friendship shit. 

(John and Vriska are the exceptions.)


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 9, 2011)

Why is he so bishi ?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2011)

Mali said:


> By Euro-Raves, do you mean raves with mountains of white people dancing like headless chickens to psychotic jargon, with neon lights



On ground zero, yes. Oh and lots of cigarettes. And a lot more pretentiousness. And not so much white people.

But there is of course the outter zones, the neighboring zones with varying degrees of intensity, the foam canon, the vip room, the discretion rooms and sometimes the hole, and sometimes the costumes.
There's the varanda too, best part


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

THIS ARTIST HNG


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 9, 2011)

Cigarettes and pretentiousness are inherent to everything European.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Still at 66%


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

AHHH
i cant wait until she finishes jade and dave too


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

wElCoMe To ThE hOrN pIlE bRoThEr )


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, that makes sense. Since they're supposed to be the prince and princesses of their planet.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

the fanart thread is so ronery


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Fanart thread takes forever to load.



Completing the cycle from pages long past.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Fanart thread takes forever to load.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Time is simply not on my side.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh how I love the beautiful fanart this fandom produces.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Makes you wonder what all the Dead Daves are doing.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Potential Set Material


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Completing the cycle from pages long past.



Redundant redundancy is redundant.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Happystuck


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Mangostuck


----------



## Stroev (Oct 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Mangostuck



oh my god I am so angry right now I could slap a wall


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

whoops and then skoots scooped me. Shows what happens when I don't pay attention


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Makes you wonder what all the Dead Daves are doing.



always makes me think of george carlin


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Mangostuck



MY LIFE ME OH MY GOD


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> always makes me think of george carlin


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

also the end makes me think of temporal replicsimilie ad infinitum

i wonder if dave is ever going to live up to his screen name, godhead 

a lot of other characters lived up to theirs, karkat being the latest

i wonder 



in his dream bubble he is the stars, they are him


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh Rose, how I love you so.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

KK just can't catch a break


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 9, 2011)

>Implying Nepeta isn't shortest.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 9, 2011)

Nepeta is shortest.


Tallest => Shortest

Equius
Eridan
Gamzee
Vriska
Sollux
Aradia
Kanaya
Tavros
Feferi
Karkat
Terezi
Nepeta


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

i thought that was about horns

including jade amused me because of that


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

How long are Gamzee's horns in comparison to the rest? They always look exaggerated in Farts.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

his horns are the shortest, he's been made fun of for it

edit: nevermind you said gamzee, we're not on karkat any more


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nepeta is shortest.
> 
> 
> Tallest => Shortest
> ...


Eridan is the second tallest in my head canon as well.
Not for any suspicious reasons, no.
But I think Karkat and Nepeta are the shortest.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Posting this because KH reference


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

omg, hell yes


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

@Homestuck

I mean KK, not sure why I wrote Gamzee. I was wondering if they're longer than Sollux's.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 9, 2011)

Gamzee is the tallest.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

ahhh


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 9, 2011)

All trolls are the same height except Nepeta's shorter by a bit.

Case closed.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

I think that is actually canon, due to that one panel with Nepeta and Equius being the same height, but of course, who goes by that?!


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Obvious connection, yet still humorous


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my GOD.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 9, 2011)

In the latest episode of Supernatural, Dean Winchester kills Amy Pond. 

Who is played by a certain mechanic of a certain ship known as Serenity.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 9, 2011)

also, SPN


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Not completely sure where they're going with this


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

This is Silly.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Thses are *CLEARLY* the canon aspect ratios


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 9, 2011)

> Day One: Your favorite Kid
> Day Two: Your favorite Troll
> Day Three: Your patron Troll
> Day Four: Your favorite page
> ...




Anyone feel up to the challenge?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

Knight of Blood KK


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 10, 2011)

Not going to draw it but I'll write it sure.

*Day One: Your favorite Kid
*John
* Day Two: Your favorite Troll
*Karkat
*Day Three: Your patron Troll
*Feferi
*Day Four: Your favorite page
*
*Day Five: Your favorite flash
* Descend
* Day Six: Your favorite song
*Sburban Jungle
*Day Seven: Your favorite Lusus
*THE DRAGUN
* Day Eight: Your favorite Guardian
*HASS
*Day Nine: Your favorite Exile
*WV
*Day Ten: Your favorite alchemized item
*Cosbytop
*Day Eleven: Your favorite pesterlog
*Dave countertrolling Tavros
*Day Twelve: Your favorite planet
*LoLCaT
* Day Thirteen: Derse or Prosphit?
*Prospit
*Day Fourteen: The Midnight Crew or The Felt?
*Midnight Crew
*Day Fifteen: Doc Scratch or Bec Noir?
*Bec Noir
*Day Sixteen: Favorite member of The Midnight Crew/The Felt
*Spades/Snowman
*Day Seventeen: Favorite Derse Agent
*CD?
*Day Eighteen: Favorite Overall Character
*John
*Day Nineteen: A post dedicated to your Moirail
*PARA!!! <>
*Day Twenty: A post dedicated to your Matesprit
*IRIA <33333
*Day Twenty-One: A post dedicated to your Auspitice
*Shodai & Conner <}< 
*Day Twenty-Two: A post dedicated to your Kismesis
*....yeah can't think of anyone...

Maybe Kitsune. I'd hatefuck her. But not really anyone in the rival department
*Day Twenty-Three: Your favorite Flash Game* 
 Seer: Descend.  	            * Day Twenty-Four: The saddest death
*Dream Jade
*Day Twenty-Five: Your intro into Homestuck
*When Problem Sleuth finished lol
*Day Twenty-Six: Your favorite Ancestor
*The Sufferer
*Day Twenty-Seven: Your favorite set of horns
*Gamzee's pile
*Day Twenty-Eight: One character you’d want to know in real life
*Hass.
*Day Twenty-Nine: One character you could kill
*Well all the loathsome assholes have been killed already tbh.
*Day Thirty: A message for Andrew Hussie
*"FINISH THE FUCKING FLASH ALREADY"


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2011)

I find it that the only people who I rep are in this thread, so spreading rep around is a tad difficult. Stop posting such awesome shit guys


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

No can do broskii 



Solradia comics are the best comics


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

75%

EOA5 dated for 10 25


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2011)

Only 15 more days of agony to go


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

You assholes ready ?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder if subjuglators used to sleep in a pile of dead troll horns


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuck yeah FINALLY.

And new album too? My body is not ready.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Fuck yeah FINALLY.
> 
> And new album too? My body is not ready.



Screw that, you've had months to prepare your body.

you have 15 days to get your body ready people GOGOGO.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 10, 2011)

plat's body will never be ready

"A horse divided against itself cannot stand."


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2011)

I need every last second to prepare myself .


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I need every last second to prepare myself .



Darn straight.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2011)

Sunny I'm shooting you across the internet, I hope you feel it.





King Hopper said:


> Anyone feel up to the challenge?



I've been working on that but I'm stuck on patron troll because I dislike Gamzee.


King Hopper said:


> IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW



I really like that theory actually!


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

Wouldn't Rose have been more suitable?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe the person that drew it doesn't like rose.

(can't blame her/or him.)


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2011)

So I drew Vriska half naked...........


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 10, 2011)

Post        eet.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Post        eet.



That's a damn shame.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2011)

She has a dick though. :33 I was sketching out troll anatomy head canons.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

Skotty said:


> She has a dick though. :33 I was sketching out troll anatomy head canons.



What.The.Fuck.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2011)

I think all the trolls have dicks, because of pailing. Or well something similar to a phallic object. Because, it would make more sense and be easier for them to literally fill a bucket.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

There should be two then. One for the flushed quadrant and one for the calignous one.
But then that would mean Sollux has..

Oh gog why am I even thinking about this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

Yo yo yo ! Stop just, just stop.

Can we talk about cool shit like lasers or something ? I refuse to let this talk of she dick continue.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 10, 2011)

Skotty said:


> She has a dick though. :33 I was sketching out troll anatomy head canons.



Eridan fans


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

Me and Plat don't fantasize about shecock.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

Reminds me. Still waiting on dat Homestrife demo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

So you can get wrecked ?  

(assuming netplay is possible.)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

I wanted to lend some voice work for it but they had already got their VA's.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Eridan fans



Yes, being a fan of Eridan automatically is the reason for all my head canons.
Obviously.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

Quite the contrary. 

Sollux better get some cool laser shit.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

Kanaya's Astral Heat-> Bifurcating Face shooped Eridans


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Quite the contrary.
> 
> Sollux better get some cool laser shit.



I wish it was more like street fighter where it was only 1 on 1.

Sollux hopefully plays like Ironman or Cyclops  from MvC.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uodl4odyCYI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MytdqqjwvLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I wish it was more like street fighter where it was only 1 on 1.
> 
> Sollux hopefully plays like Ironman or Cyclops  from MvC.
> 
> ...



Probably a mix of both, but instead of the proton cannon he gets the meteors or the shurikens.

Nepeta probably plays like berserk Wolverine

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7SGU4qgHik&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

>Implying I'd play as Nepeta 

I'd fuck with Equius though I guess he'd play like She Hulk.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjLBTh7xcT0[/YOUTUBE]

I can't main Vriska, she's probably too complicated.  Like modok or some shit.

John's probably the shoto, and Dave, he'll probably have a fuck load of cancels.

Dave/John/? 

I see myself maining those two until I get my hands on the roster.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 10, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Yes, being a fan of Eridan automatically is the reason for all my head canons.
> Obviously.



Glad you admit it. The only other explanation is you're a freak like Red. Though that explanation would spare KT and Plat from that paticular disgrace.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

I can see Bro getting a counter finisher like Hakumen using Lil Cal.

That would be so legit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

Only the kids and trolls are on the roster though. 

I'm guessing we get Jack for a boss and maybe PS for an Akuma style secret boss.


Reference 
Human Centipede 2.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you guys talking about a HS video game or something? That's cool.





> Glad you admit it. The only other explanation is you're a freak like Red. Though that explanation would spare KT and Plat from that paticular disgrace.


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ4a27YVToQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

New Kanaya Headcanon?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

That's not funny.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2011)

Its funny if you don't like 4chords 
but whatever~


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll post actual fanarts tomorrow when I get out of class.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 10, 2011)

Just ordered a Space hoodie.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 10, 2011)

Skotty it really isn't funny at all. Seriously just stop.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 10, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I think all the trolls have dicks, because of pailing. Or well something similar to a phallic object. Because, it would make more sense and be easier for them to literally fill a bucket.



I disagree because of the comparison to hive insects like bees and ants.

Females still have a vestigial vagina, even if they don't use it.

Actually, I'm of the theory that Doc did extensive cultural and genetic manipulation to bring lusii into the guardian role. And drones and buckets and all that was used to separate the child rearing from the mating process all to lead up to the children only world the trolls lived in.

Indeed, back with cave trolls, before buckets could be invented or they used tools for that matter, how would they have carried genetic fluid? Answer: They didn't.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 10, 2011)

No we aren't talking about this.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

Multi-Purpose Eridan Reaction Gif


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh blessed day the progress bar doth move. By 11.

And the DEER god (which is how I shall forever more call Hussie, in case you're too much of a bumbling fucktard to notice) hath told us of when he shall bring about the blessed end.
1025

Yet I am unsure in my faith knowing that it is ready but not yet posted shall truly be the death of us.


Also 10/25 even though he'll upload it to newgrounds or something first, I bet the mspa will still crash, and we might even crash the other site.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 10, 2011)

And Homestuck is banned just when the Deer god tells us of the bless update, truly it is a sign.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 10, 2011)

mfw the flash crashes every site it touches


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Skotty it really isn't funny at all. Seriously just stop.


Sorry for being offensive, it was not my intent. 


Sunuvmann said:


> I disagree because of the comparison to hive insects like bees and ants.
> 
> Females still have a vestigial vagina, even if they don't use it.
> 
> ...


That's a really good theory actually.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

I still stand by the puking in a bucket theory.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 10, 2011)

He had this planned all along, didn't he


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

Avert thine eyes from dat plush rump


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't click this if you want to sleep well tonight


*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you sure your bucket is ready?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Absolutely sure?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dead positive?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2011)

I think Lil Cal is kind of cute actually.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought those were Lil Cal's eyes from the thumbnail pic.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

article to gd getting caught

I thought it was Vriska from the thumbnail, I swear.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

What


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

What's this about a homestuck fighting game?

Also i'd definitely use nepeta in a game like that when i wasn't rolling with eridan . Pouncegreet to the face.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd imagine Karkat would be fun to play with. Dual Wield Scythe hack and slash.


Probably the most fun would be the Midnight Crew. With alternating between guns, melee and stuff.

OH GOD, I'D LOVE TO SEE THE FATALITIES

HB's Fatality would of course be


----------



## Pipe (Oct 11, 2011)

Murder Mode Gamzee will solo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2011)

Murdermode Gamz'd probably be kinda broken if it was kept to canon power levels.

Like level of Bec Noir in a fighting game.

Warhammer melee, Arrow range and a fuckton of durability.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

Obviously canon power levels never matter much in fighting games .

Hence chris redfield fighting galactus in MVC 3.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2011)

Right.

Well if I were doing that fighting game, I'd make as bosses:

Jackspers Norilecrow
Whitemagic Eridan
Murdermode Gamzee
Doc Scratch
Bec Noir

Instead of guard/shield button, pressing that has DS and BN warp behind you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2011)

Actually scratch that, the teleport is what's done for "Roll"

Guard does what Bec Noir did which got Dave killed.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

A cool surprise boss would be one of the ancestors. Like you are just going through kicking feferi's ass for the 10th time then suddenly AFAKLDJFAKDSLJ The Grand Highblood appears .

Of course since we only have silhouettes it would be impossible .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Good way to see the move list ], I might be maining Karkat, dive kick resets and all that.

And like I said before PS going Akuma on Jack is the only option.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Or maybe Doc would be better than that.

You get to fight him by beating everyone else without dying. I guess he would fight like Dhasilim/Cable mixed together.

He's gotta have a instant kill level 3. :33

O yeah and they should throw this in for Aradia, or I'll be disappointed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bb4eLRD3To&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] 

Don't even need the knifes just road roller da, and time stop.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2011)

What about instead of a steam roller, Aradia drops a frog temple head on you? 

Hussie should obviously be the secret ultimate final boss.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> *What about instead of a steam roller, Aradia drops a frog temple head on you? *
> 
> Hussie should obviously be the secret ultimate final boss.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

Kids and fun time:


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2011)

Lichpeta :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 11, 2011)

Guys how will you react it's 10/25.

You haven't slept for since yesterday because you want to be sure that you can see the file. IT HAPPENS. You slowly watch the number go from 1 all the way to 99% when suddenly SITE CRASH. You try to reload the page TOO LATE the site is now 404ing.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2011)

10/25 is a Tuesday, so I probably won't see the flash until after class actually. Like around this time.
So if the site crashes, I'll just wait until I wake up from my usual nap~ :3

OH MY GOD IT'S REALLY HAPPENING?! NOW I'M -----EXCITED AS FUCK 38DDDDDD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2011)

I've got MSPA updater on both my computer and cellphone.

As soon as I get a notification, I'm dropping fucking everything and watching


----------



## Kurou (Oct 11, 2011)

Whats this about a HS fighting game?





More info please.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol the link is 2 posts above.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice set strike man.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 11, 2011)

I was bored

so I had a rap battle with my cat


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Oct 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Good way to see the move list ], I might be maining Karkat, dive kick resets and all that.
> 
> And like I said before PS going Akuma on Jack is the only option.



multiple orgasms*



noobthemusical said:


> Nice set strike man.




Thank you



EnterTheTao said:


> I was bored
> 
> so I had a rap battle with my cat




Don't keep us in suspense. Who won?



King Hopper said:


>




lol


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not really sure who won

the vote is kinda tied on my facebook right now

might try to get the video or the audio to youtube soon enough


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

>Talks about vid

>Doesn't link it.

The fuck ?


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 11, 2011)

Two more weeks...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Two more weeks...



No fuck this eager waiting bullshit, I need to find out about this cat vs man rap battle.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> >Talks about vid
> 
> >Doesn't link it.
> 
> The fuck ?



how would I even go about linking a facebook vid?

actually, two


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Idk 

You'd have to link your facebook and that would just be retarded.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 11, 2011)

hence why I'll try later to get it on youtube


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 11, 2011)

so until then

Lowe's bucket aisle


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Is this the part where you expect me to say how sick it is ?

Cuz it ain't happening, we talked about she-dick. _shudders _

Plastic containers that people use to hold water in isn't going to affect me anymore.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 11, 2011)

they hold she-dicks

all of the she-dicks, all of them


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

No, fuck that.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

We are not revisiting that topic again.

Never again. Ever.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone that brings it up will be put in suspect status, real talk.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm way too lazy to read back on what that's about

and I don't think I wanna know


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Think about the topic in question for a second.

What else is there to know ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2011)

I've already answered it. They lack penii.

But what it does mean is the females are squirters when they orgasm lol.



Sunuvmann said:


> I disagree because of the comparison to hive insects like bees and ants.
> 
> Females still have a vestigial vagina, even if they don't use it.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

Talk of Vriskadick is not how I want to end this day.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I've already answered it. They lack penii.
> 
> But what it does mean is the females are squirters when they orgasm lol.



What the fuck man ? 

Nobody wants to hear this.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I've already answered it. They lack penii.
> 
> But what it does mean is the females are squirters when they orgasm lol.



The only discrepency I see is that I'm pretty sure that isn't the correct plural.

It's '-is', so it shoud be 'penises' to my knowledge.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

When people start discussing fictional genitalia is when I go to sleep.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm excepting nightmares.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

ABRUPT TOPIC CHANGE



DISCUSS


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

BETTER YET



CONVERSE


----------



## Sylar (Oct 11, 2011)

If that car drives off the road would it end up in a BLUH BLUH HUGE DITCH?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2011)

Aww it was a videogame.

I thought it was an actual IRL thing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 11, 2011)

If male trolls have no dicks then why do they have balls/globes, and what exactly would a bone bulge be?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

And what's a nook then.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2011)

Portions of troll anatomy include the *bone bulge*, *nook*, *cartilage nub*, *lobe stem*, *chitinous windhole*, *protein chute*, *auricular sponge clots, think pan, autoerogenous shame globe,* and others. Their functions are largely unclear.  has  's  "collapsing and expanding bladder based aquatic vascular system", which  she uses in a cliche phrase where a human would normally say "heart".  All trolls have naturally black lips, and their teeth grow back if  broken. Usually. They are also nocturnal.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 11, 2011)

Trying to find an accurate anatomy of a fictional creature, while the author doesn't give a darn.

Never change internet


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 11, 2011)

> If Trolls have two dicks, does Sollux have double that?





> Why are you inquiring as to whether a fictional child has four penises? Pretty weird dude.



 ...............


----------



## Monna (Oct 12, 2011)

I love you guys.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 12, 2011)

I hate you all.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2011)

Par for the course.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 12, 2011)

I leave you guys for how long and people are talking about Troll dicks and vaginas.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2011)

10/25 can't come soon enough for this thread.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 12, 2011)

Again?  Good lord.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 12, 2011)

Momma Dolorosa's first commandment.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 12, 2011)

DOT DOT FUCKING DOT


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol                     .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 12, 2011)

Messiah roleswap


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2011)

Speaking of Shoooooooshes, did anyone mention the power of the Doctor's shooshes in the episode with Craig


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Oct 12, 2011)

Equius as Bane is so perfect.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 12, 2011)

Probably late to the party, but amazing flash must be posted (again?)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, I can agree with those.

Who is Aradia supposed to be again?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 12, 2011)

Ra's al Ghul


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah! Okay yeah, that fits.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 12, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Ra's al Ghul



That name sounds cool.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol Eridan as the Riddler.

And Sollux as Two Face and Equius as bane are so perfect.

And lol Ara's al Ghul


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 13, 2011)

No wonder she went Grimdark


----------



## Monna (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 13, 2011)

See I can see WHY someone can but I think the reasons for her hate are mainly butt hurt.


----------



## Monna (Oct 13, 2011)

Vriska is a kind and happy troll though. She is always smiling. Vriska's grins are like light blue rainbows that brighten everyone's day.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 13, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> No wonder she went Grimdark


  



KizaruTachio said:


> See I can see WHY someone can but I think the reasons for her hate are mainly butt hurt.



She's a bitch, but I love her.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh please .

I can basically see valid reasons for anyone to hate any troll or kid. You can't brush it all off as butthurt .


----------



## Monna (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't call Vriska a bitch, but she is certainly a 8luh 8luh huge 8itch >::::]


----------



## Sylar (Oct 13, 2011)

12 days...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2011)

Our suffering is almost at an end.


----------



## mali (Oct 13, 2011)

God-tier is mainstream, I said it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 13, 2011)

Mali said:


> God-tier is mainstream, I said it



But Vriska isn't. :ho


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 13, 2011)

so still no cat-me rap battle vids yet (sorry ), but today I wore a banana suit for black and yellow day.



enjoy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 13, 2011)

We had red and white day....but I don't feel like taking a picture as I'm already in boxer mode.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't have any of that nonsense until next week.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## God (Oct 13, 2011)

I bet Hussie's still at like 20% and lying on that status bar to keep us hopeful


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Oct 13, 2011)

I have no idea who any of those women are, but the last one has some huge tits.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I bet Hussie's still at like 20% and lying on that status bar to keep us hopeful



Someone is optimistic .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 14, 2011)

81%.

Fuck yeah


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2011)

19 percent in 11 days.

Can the huss do it ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 14, 2011)

Well his pace average was something like 5% every 3 days. So maybe.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2011)

Knowing Hussie he will finish it on 10/26 .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 14, 2011)

That'd be so corny


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2011)

At his current rate he literally can't finish it by 10/25. He has to speed up.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 14, 2011)

Well it depends on what aspects of the EOA he's working on geg.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 14, 2011)

He has Sburban Countown on constant loop in his house, I imagine.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMASqAyA5Yc[/YOUTUBE]

Buckets out if aroused.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 14, 2011)

Vriska <33333333


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 14, 2011)

Hopy Shit


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 14, 2011)

Dat Dave(?)

Incoming Seppucrow uploads


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 14, 2011)

Skaia Net is flooded with them for some reason


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 14, 2011)

*WWHAT*


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 14, 2011)

Ahahahahahahaha.. What


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 14, 2011)

davesprite is fucking amazing that is why


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, this is certainly depressing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2011)

>some things are more important

I d'aww'd


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually on 10/24 we'll be stuck on some number and never expect Hussie to finish the last X%, infact he'll even post a message saying as much.

But on 10/25 BOOM he'll suddenly post a message didn't you guys know the last X% is uploading it on another site, and writing a post about it and the music album.


----------



## Monna (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 14, 2011)

reader x progress bar
this one's for you sunnyman


----------



## Monna (Oct 14, 2011)

Skotty said:


> reader x progress bar
> this one's for you sunnyman


lol holy shit Skotts I'm glad I was high when I read that


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 15, 2011)

Do you think that in her darker moments Kanaya has fantasies about using her vampire powers to make the other females of the cast do horribly degrading things. Do think she masturbates to the thought of having Vriska eat her shit and drink her pee, while saying "Thanks Kanaya can I have more?", then she of course fucks Vriska's asshole and has her lick up the shit? Do you think she wants to have some very violent and possibly deadly sex with Aradia and her doom clone army, that would make even the sickest guro hentai artist quiver. Do you think she would tie Terezi up BDSM style, and spank and "punish" her for being being a bad girl with a naughty body? Do you think she has Nepeta do all kinds of roleplay, and sometimes she shows her some of Karkat's sex tapes which gets Nepeta all hot and bothered, but of course Kanaya forbids her from going near Karkat just for the joy of seeing Nepeta's pain face, as she tries to get herself of? Do you think she would record it when she fucks Feferi raw and hard, until Feferi is screaming her name to the high heavens, then she mails the video to Eridan, and that sometimes she'd do it live right in front of Eridan? Do you think she would have some lesbian-anal-dildo-sex with Jade, using their spaces power to enhance the lovemaking. Do you think she would use a various assortment of tentacles and possibly dark/vampire powers to give herself a cock, and then FUCKS ROSE HARD, trying to make her a sex slave? Of course she does this so that Rose will stop trying to kill herself she will find reason to live in Kanaya's cock, forever worshiping it with all her orifices. Do you think she has hot orgies with some or all the girls later at night where they do some of the most painful and pleasurable forms of raw animalistic sex ever. AND FINALLY DOES SHE IN HER SPARE TIME BRAG ABOUT HER ACHIEVEMENTS TO KARKAT OVER TEA AND CRUMPETS?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 15, 2011)

WELL DO YOU!?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

Noob that post was trying too hard .


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay I'll admit that Nepeta and Aradia are out of nowhere.
And that Jade and Feferi are kinda fringe.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)

Who's that at the start?


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Who's that at the start?



I want to say March-Eridan.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

Fem Eridan.....

I refuse to believe  anyone would sit at home and draw a fictional  transgender person riding a pole, that's fucking pathetic.


----------



## Didi (Oct 15, 2011)

lol    tavros


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Fem Eridan.....
> 
> I refuse to believe  anyone would sit at home and draw a fictional  transgender person riding a pole, that's fucking pathetic.



That is rather tame by internet standards sad to say.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

That doesn't make it any less pathetic.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 15, 2011)

_SOMEBODY_ sounds uncomfortable...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That doesn't make it any less pathetic.



Well yeah that goes without saying.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol

ITT we post quality music....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaWp8YZi1Ns&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Fem Eridan.....
> 
> I refuse to believe  anyone would sit at home and draw a fictional  transgender person riding a pole, that's fucking pathetic.



I...

I would suggest you never go on sburbchan or homesmut. I could tell you things. Worrying about femEridans when there are voreaphiles on the loose!


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't ruin his innocence skotty .


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 15, 2011)

Also I didn't say what it WAS, Platy~


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I would suggest you never go on sburbchan or homesmut. I could tell you things. Worrying about femEridans when there are voreaphiles on the loose!



Scott why in gods name would I do that ?


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 15, 2011)

Very good.
Stay with your innocent fear of crossdressing trolls. I wish I had your innocence, completely honest here.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

Ah the blissful ignorance of a child.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh no I'm not innocent at all. 

I just can't understand why people would waste their lives drawing shedick when they could be out doing well, anything else.

Like don't these people have any friends to tell them how fucked up it is to be doing this ?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

Now you are getting rather judgemental KT .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

Play sports, go to the mall or the movies, get some pussy.

Play video games look or cool shit on the internet.

Watch TV, join a protest, start a blog. 

There's so many great things to do in the world but no, these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would rather sit at home and draw girls with penises smh.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

Just woke up excuse the grammer


----------



## Sylar (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8PgYbgU7yo[/YOUTUBE]

I heard someone mention awesome music.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

RvB is an action series ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvAP0O6UfQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Oct 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Play sports, go to the mall or the movies, get some pussy.
> 
> Play video games look or cool shit on the internet.
> 
> ...



What about a blog of girls with penises?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

Sylar knows what's up.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

Pipe said:


> What about a blog of girls with penises?



Anything that involves girls with penises is taboo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lUNNBluxQY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

KT <3< Dick Girls 

.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

Nope, just regular hate. 

Like the way everyone hates fox news. 

The closest thing to black rom in real life is hooking up with an ex that fucked you over a long time ago and your only prerogative is to tear that ass up.

And people into kinky shit I guess.....


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)

How did we end up talking about shedick again


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)

Thii2 ii2 adorable


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> How did we end up talking about shedick again



That's what I'm saying


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

Kt has obviously never heard of hate fucking before .


----------



## Sylar (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSH5p9oXdWk&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]

I swear I'm going to get this thread back to quality if I have post every episode of Red vs. Blue.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

Futa is nice on occasion


----------



## Sylar (Oct 15, 2011)

Shut up Cubey.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 15, 2011)

>Enter's thread


Cubey said:


> Futa is nice on occasion


Right, see y'all in 10 days


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah shut up cubey.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Futa is nice on occasion



          .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Enter's thread
> 
> Right, see y'all in 10 days





> *"You made this town what it is after all. Wasn't nothin' but a bunch of dust and rocks before you got here."*



Relevant                                  .


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 15, 2011)

You lot are hilarious. You are afraid of futa when there are much worse things?!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 15, 2011)

Wait no this is how I feel 

perfect


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 15, 2011)

Quick, let's talk about monocles.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 15, 2011)

Is more a disgust thing rather than a fear thing. Also cubey is saying futa is nice and we all know it isn't.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

yes it is


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

Cubey you aren't homestuck.

Stop trying to be him.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 15, 2011)

My, my, what do we have here.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Gain (Oct 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Futa is nice on occasion



Agreed 

Prefer traps though


----------



## Sylar (Oct 15, 2011)

Shush Gayn.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

Dat    Cugain.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 15, 2011)

I still don't know what futa means.

I still don't want to know what futa means.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)

Incoming much needed topic change


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)

EXAMINE THE FOLLOWING



WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)

HomecomingStuck

(There's like 20 of these, the rest can be found here: )


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 15, 2011)

Psiioniic Condesce <333 so much love


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 15, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> Agreed
> 
> Prefer traps though



Classic Gayn.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)

Never thought this was going to happen but 0k


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 15, 2011)

*Have a seat.

Your examination will begin shortly.*


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *Have a seat.
> 
> Your examination will begin shortly.*



Welcome to Nightmare Towne 

Population: holy crap


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 15, 2011)

If Karkat rapped

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsO4w7hTdWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## geG (Oct 16, 2011)

88%!

7% in two days!

Now Hussie has plenty of leeway to finish by the 25th


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

That's our hussie.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

In his dreams he is the Wind Waker, it's him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 16, 2011)

Geg said:


> 88%!
> 
> 7% in two days!
> 
> Now Hussie has plenty of leeway to finish by the 25th



I never lost hope. 

I see how fickle your faith is now Geg.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

At this pace he will be finished on the 20th.

.... maybe he will work on some other pages so we can hit the ground running if that is the case.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 16, 2011)

That progress bar isn't going to move a percent until the 23rd or 24th I just know it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Sylar shut up .


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 16, 2011)

Sylar confirmed for FILTHY HEATHEN! Who dares question the GREATNESS O OUR DEER GOD! Ye deserve nothing less than to be cleansed in the Mad Fires!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm betting on 100% completion on the 21st  making us all seethe in the agony that the flash is done but our heathen eyes cannot gaze upon it until the stars are right.


----------



## Suzie (Oct 16, 2011)

oh my god.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 16, 2011)

Suzie said:


> oh my god.



Oh hello there.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Has fresh meat wandered into our web of filth and degeneracy?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 16, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *Homestuck is free. He has always been free.* He joins the select few who are not bound by the crude parameters that the treacherous staff have defined for the masses. He is with us still; a silent guardian - a watchful protector.
> 
> The staff had hoped that in placing a strike through his name, they would silence Homestuck, a voice of reason. However, his voice lives on through us, it flows throughout our threads and posts, binding us together creating a greater community. They can try to destroy Homestuck, but they cannot destroy the idea that he personified.
> 
> ...




Wtf is wrong with this place ?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Everything basically.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

The reference is lost on me.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHIYqGnSahU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 16, 2011)

King Hopper said:


>



Oh my God. The art is gorgeous, I can't handle it. ;A;


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Skotty posting a bloody chainsaw Kan, oh you


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 16, 2011)

Er, I thought the artwork was nice...?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)

So I got curious, went to the site and tried typing in "Eridan Ampora".

The result?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Er, I thought the artwork was nice...?



I'm just teasing you .


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, I remember that was all over the Eridan tag for a week.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)

Too bad he gave up the wallet


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

No ponies allowed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 16, 2011)

King Hopper has more or less won this sad excuse for a thread.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

The only thing you can win with ponies is the triple crown and a trip to the glue factory.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 16, 2011)

fuck ponies


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay I don't watch or care about MLP but I'd prefer no animal gore of any kind in here.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UpQ-tOGXZiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Okay I don't watch or care about MLP but I'd prefer no animal gore of any kind in here.



What gore?

It's bleeding rainbows .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 16, 2011)

Plat, here's the origin.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEpy0znKHWs[/YOUTUBE]


I did John Egbert thing and got Debauchery. So they're wrong


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)

John Egbert only works if you take out the caps.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah didn't watch p and s.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 16, 2011)

If you type my irl life name you get 

"Money Making"

.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 16, 2011)

My generated name origin was "Erotic book"

I'm 0kay with this.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)

I get Adultery with caps, Prisoner without them.

I'm not 0k with this


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)

Surprisingly apt


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

What the hell are you assholes talking about ?

Also KH posted that pic in the fart dump a few hours ago.

Keep up son .


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 16, 2011)

john egbert = homosexual
dave strider = adult video
Rose Lalonde = Unparalelled
jade harley = underhand
karkat vantas = menstruation
aradia megido = disagreeable
Tavros Nitram = Diahrrea Trap
Sollux Captor = Super Sadist
Nepeta Leijon = hopelessness
Kanaya Maryam = lower abdomen
terezi pyrope = barefoot feti
Vriska Serket = Sexual Desire
equius zahak = disqualified
gamzee makara = inexperienced
Eridan Ampora = Erection Angel
feferi peixes = indescretion


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh Hussie...


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2011)

Great fanart itt 


Dave level irony


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 16, 2011)

Guys, I need a makeshift monocle in the next three hours.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 16, 2011)

name transforms to Powerful Drug. I am the sex.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Did the namey thing got blackmail and harsh .

I approve.


----------



## Suzie (Oct 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh hello there.



hello. 



Platinum said:


> Has fresh meat wandered into our web of filth and degeneracy?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 17, 2011)

Greetings Suzie, prepare to be bathed in the sperm of the DEER GOD as is customary for new converts.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

That's Noob. You're legally obligated to ignore everything he ever says. Thank you and enjoy your stay.

EIGHT DAYS


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 17, 2011)

Suzie said:


> hello.



So, I assume you are fully caught up and eagerly/desperately anticipating the upcoming EoA5 flash?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't chase off the new member noob .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 17, 2011)

DO YOU

GOT THE TIGER IN YOU?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 17, 2011)

What I do is but a kindness if they get scared now they'll never survive.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 17, 2011)

Aw, does that mean I missed some sort of inaguration ceremony?  : (

Emotes are dead again -_-


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Suzie (Oct 17, 2011)

!!!



noobthemusical said:


> Greetings Suzie, prepare to be bathed in the sperm of the DEER GOD as is customary for new converts.



oooooooh, sounds interesting. i'm always prepared. 



Taurus Versant said:


> That's Noob. You're legally obligated to ignore everything he ever says. Thank you and enjoy your stay.
> 
> EIGHT DAYS



sweet. thanks. 



Crossbow said:


> So, I assume you are fully caught up and eagerly/desperately anticipating the upcoming EoA5 flash?



yes and yes! i can't wait for it asdfnjslkd.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 17, 2011)

A female Terezi fan? That's a nice change of pace from Crossbow.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Suzie (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> A female Terezi fan? That's a nice change of pace from Crossbow.



oh yes. she's my favorite troll.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 17, 2011)

Well John lives in Washington State so it'd be a bit more that then Midwest.

My headcanon for Hass' voice is Teddy Roosevelt's in Night at the Museum.

So Jade sounds like that but mixed with kinda asian schoolgirly.

Aradia...hmm...yeah...probably one of the British indiana jones chicks.

Tavros is mexican.

Equius is definitely Austrian.

The rest are various American standard. Except Eridan. Eridan is Australian. Because Australians are cunts.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 17, 2011)

Suzie important question that has to be answered before anything else are you a lesbian?


----------



## Pipe (Oct 17, 2011)

lol noob      .


----------



## Suzie (Oct 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Suzie important question that has to be answered before anything else are you a lesbian?



LMFAO.

nope.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 17, 2011)

This is now canon to me


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh Christ, Gamzee...


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 17, 2011)

Suzie said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> nope.



That's a pleasant change of pace for us.


----------



## geG (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey new bonus album


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 17, 2011)

Noob, God-tier creeper.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> Hey new bonus album



Well, looks like I'm gonna have to read Jailbreak now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 17, 2011)

>Implying you can do one and not do the other.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

Not having read Jailbreak.

SMH


----------



## Sylar (Oct 17, 2011)

I never finished Jailbreak. I can't stand toilet humor at all.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah the toilet humour is putting me off from reading it...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 17, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Yeah the toilet humour is putting me off from reading it...



Someone who's unfazed by shedick can't read Jailbreak ? 

Get the fuck out.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 17, 2011)

Well alright then, I will leave as you wish.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 17, 2011)

>Second song

OH GOD THAT'S PAIN ON MY EARS


----------



## Monna (Oct 17, 2011)

Jailbreak was the only one that I didn't finish but I plan to... eventually


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2011)

Well hullo thar Suzie


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 17, 2011)

Leave you poor soul, leave before you experience horrible degeneracy on an  infinite scale. Nothing you can do will save you from the singularity of perverse hedonism, you'll continually be drawn back like a reverse spiral.

In other words you should leave while you still have the chance. Like now.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 17, 2011)

so for halloween, I'm going to be a juggalo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm gonna be a nerd or something, I just need suspenders and knee highs.


----------



## Monna (Oct 17, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> so for halloween, I'm going to be a juggalo.


I'll just dress as a girl again. I've cosplayed as Jade so maybe her.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm going to make some baggy Gamzee pants, get a juggalo shirt (maybe splash some fake blood), get my girlfriend to do some face-make-up shit, put on a pair of old converse, and make sure my hair is fucked up.

also a juggling club in one hand, a hatchet or something in the other, and lots of faygo


----------



## Suzie (Oct 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Well hullo thar Suzie



hay cubey. :ho


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 17, 2011)

New chick?


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2011)

Suzie said:


> hay cubey. :ho



Oh, excellent. Excellent


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

You're new here so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt but you shouldn't associate with cubey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh, excellent. Excellent


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You're new here so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt but you shouldn't associate with cubey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 17, 2011)

Bored as shit....


----------



## Monna (Oct 17, 2011)

See if you can spot me.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 17, 2011)

Quit your shenanigans, Cubey!


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 17, 2011)

Paul you will now forever be that Rose in the middle in my eyes.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 18, 2011)

Re: Halloween costumes

I might go as Andrew Hussie if my hoodie arrives on time.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

Who let cubey out of his cage?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

Would've been nice if this had been up on thanksgiving, but oh well.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

So coool


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

DOT


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

DOT


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

DOT


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

WHAT


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

THE


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

HELL


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2011)

Link2Source.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

JEGUS


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

OHGODWHAT


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Link2Source.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2011)

HE NEEDS TO BE PAPPED AND SHOOSHED


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

*>PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH derp PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH DERP  PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH derp  PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH DERP  PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH derp  PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH DERP PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH derp PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH DEEEEEEEEEEEEERP PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH PAAAP SHOOOOSH PAAAAP SHOOOOOSH PAAAAAP SHOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOSH PAAAAAAAP SHOOOOOOOOSH PAP SHOOSH PAAP SHOOOSH  derp PAAAP SHOOOOSH *


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

Nutty John seems popular lately


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 18, 2011)

HEE HEE


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 18, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Nutty John seems popular lately



Usually, a lot of Homestuck artists from Tumblr migrate to the trends. It was trickster John for a while, along with panel redraws, now it's grimdark John I guess.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 18, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> HEE HEE



Oh I GET IT.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 18, 2011)

Bekah Tumblr post

From the depths of tumblr.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh wow Hopper with the noob level spam.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh wow Hopper with the noob level spam.



Lord Sauron over here makes an excellent point.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Crossbow i'm wearing a Dark Eldar set !


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 18, 2011)

Thought he was from Star Wars tbh.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

Infinite smh loop.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey homos.

I was thinking maybe we could do a mspa thread member set theme for The Halloween week. Theme is going to be Batman's Rogues Gallery. 

If anyone is interested in doing this pick a villain and make a set to be worn starting next week leading up to Halloween . Or if you are too lazy of a shit to make a set yourself I might just make you one if you tell me in advance.

So far:
Cadrien: Two Face
Crimson Dragoon: Scarecrow
Platinum: Riddler

Which of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will pick the joker I wonder ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 18, 2011)

Make me a Raz set platinum.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 18, 2011)

Orkz the bezt there iz.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

You mean Ra's noob ?


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

Called Joker


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not surprised .


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You mean Ra's noob ?



Raz sounds slightly more threatening.

But yeah if you could


----------



## Sylar (Oct 19, 2011)

Plat I want a Mr. Freeze set.


----------



## Monna (Oct 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Make me a Raz set platinum.


But you are the handmaid o:


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 19, 2011)

Hold on, give me a minute.

Edit: Okay, Two-Face for me


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Hold on, give me a minute.
> 
> Edit: Okay, Two-Face for me



Yeah you go do that CB it's not like CAD CALLED Two-Face FIRST!

DEER GOD WHY DOESN'T CB READ PLATS POST?!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah Cad called two face .


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah you go do that CB it's not like CAD CALLED Two-Face FIRST!
> 
> DEER GOD WHY DOESN'T CB READ PLATS POST?!



Jeez, don't have cow. I'll think of someone else.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 19, 2011)

Aiya's making me a set so I'm good.


----------



## mali (Oct 19, 2011)

I claim Weather Wizard


----------



## Sylar (Oct 19, 2011)

Not a Batman villain.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 19, 2011)

Shame on you if you call yourself a batman fan and you are not going to play Batman Arkham City.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 19, 2011)

I claim Joker/Riddler/Mr. Freeze/Whichever of those are available.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 19, 2011)

Is Scarecrow taken?

(I checked and it wasn't, but that what i did last time.)

edit: GODANGIT


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll take Red Hood, I guess


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hey homos.
> 
> I was thinking maybe we could do a mspa thread member set theme for The Halloween week. Theme is going to be Batman's Rogues Gallery.
> 
> ...


I pick Batman 

I just hope its better quality then those noob level ones TV made.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2011)

Cadrien: Two Face
Crimson Dragoon: Scarecrow
Platinum: Riddler
Noob: Ra's Al Ghul
Cubey: Joker
Sylar: Mr. Freeze
King Hopper: Red Hood
TV: Prometheus
Sunny: Batman 

Correct so far?


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cubey: Joker
> 
> Sunny: Batman



Whatcouldthismean.jpeg


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2011)

Also KH you should apply for senior membership .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2011)

Penguin, Clayface, Firefly, Black Mask, Hugo Strange, Hush, Killer Moth.

Here are some still left if you are having a hard time thinking of one crossbow.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also KH you should apply for senior membership .



I have. So many times you would not believe it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2011)

You meet all the requirements.

You should do it again.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 19, 2011)

Done.



Just in time to answer all the recent inquiries on troll mating


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2011)

Someone just call Clayface FFS


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Penguin, Clayface, Firefly, Black Mask, Hugo Strange, Hush, Killer Moth.
> 
> Here are some still left if you are having a hard time thinking of one crossbow.



Welp, looks like I'm biting the bullet and taking the Penguin.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2011)

Made King Hoppers and Sylars.

Now to do some more .


----------



## Didi (Oct 19, 2011)

People are claiming Batman villain sets?


meh

nah


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 19, 2011)

HMMMMMMMM


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 19, 2011)

HMM


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2011)

6 solar sweeps.

I don't know how to respond to the second one .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 19, 2011)

Clayface is bawler.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 20, 2011)

Random MSN doodle that looked half-decent. My tablet died seconds after, jegus, its like every electrical art appliance in my house is dying one after another


----------



## Didi (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh wow that looks really good

you have skill


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cadrien: Two Face
> Crimson Dragoon: Scarecrow
> Platinum: Riddler
> Noob: Ra's Al Ghul
> ...



Dibs on Penguin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2011)

too slow crossbow already called it

zoidpoke strikes again


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2011)

Zoid'd fit Penguin better.

Both Zoidberg and Penguins are sea creatures.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2011)

that's the dumbest logic I've ever heard


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 20, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> that's the dumbest logic I've ever heard



I have to agree.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2011)

IIT MARY SUE's




> She appears to be a normal schoolgirl except she dresses like a commando soldier dominatrix, her eyes contains the light of dying stars and her hair is navy blue and can be used as a whip, but secretly she is actually a half-unicorn.
> She is a lost time-traveler born from a scientific experiment gone wrong and she will fight her enemies with the power to summon dragons or to summon dragons.
> Her friends and enemies call her Sparklecreator Swallowegg!
> Her constant companion is a huge psychic spaceship who is also a projection of her evil self.
> Her favored weapon is a two-handed demonic sword which made from the bones of her slain foes.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe trying to re-read Homestuck from the beginning wasn't the best idea. I thought I was making good progress until I hit the Troll intermission and realized that TI + Act 5 is like fifty percent of the fucking comic. 

And I only have 12% until EoA5


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2011)

You got 5 days left .


----------



## Monna (Oct 20, 2011)

lol batman


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> IIT MARY SUE's





> She appears to be a normal lawyer except she dresses like a mad scientist elf, her eyes are so intense that she can frighten demons with a stare and her hair is sky blue and she can hide her weapon in it, but secretly she is actually a half-unicorn.
> She is a fortune teller who has lived for over 1000 years and she will fight her enemies with the power to heal others by making them drink her blood or to transform her limbs into firearms.
> Her friends and enemies call her Angellips Heavybranch!
> Her constant companion is a psychic friendly angel who is also her economic consultant.
> Her favored weapon is a dragonbone shining axe which shines bright like the sun.


>Half Unicorns

Unicorn donkey show?


...you have to wonder which horn was used...


----------



## mali (Oct 20, 2011)

Change to Bane


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She appears to be a normal single mother except she dresses like a skateboarder commando soldier, her eyes contains the light of dying stars and her hair is blonde with red highlights and is surrounded by a dark aura, but secretly she is actually a half-Japanese.
She is the last of her kind who is also rumored to be a demi-goddess and she will fight her enemies with the power to talk to wild animals or to turn her foes inside-out with her mind.
Her friends and enemies call her Nightbringer Deathriver!
Her constant companion is a spirit ancient vietnam veteran who is also part of her soul.
Her favored weapon is a two-handed self-replicating dagger which shines bright like the sun.




Two-handed daggers and dying stars


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 20, 2011)

Can these batman sets match up with this beauty of a set ?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2011)

Cadrien: Two Face
Crimson Dragoon: Scarecrow
Platinum: Riddler
Noob: Ra's Al Ghul
Cubey: Joker
Sylar: Mr. Freeze
King Hopper: Red Hood
TV: Prometheus
Sunny: Batman 
Crossbow: Penguin
Mali: Bane

Updated .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Plat, link me the character trailers and what times you think they should be used and I can make gifs.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2011)

She appears to be a normal artist except she dresses like a sorceress gestapo officer, her eyes can find the weak spot of any foe and her hair is bright orange and is worn as a mohawk, but secretly she is actually a half-zergling.
She is the living key to open up hell cursed by God and she will fight her enemies with the power to breathe fire or to turn anyone she bites into a unicorn.
Her friends and enemies call her Awesometits Sorrowspring!
Her constant companion is a Mexican young fertility goddess who is also secretly her nemesis.
Her favored weapon is a holy conscious poleaxe which leaves a smell of roses in it's wake.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 20, 2011)

Didi said:


> Oh wow that looks really good
> 
> you have skill



Thanks!



noobthemusical said:


> IIT MARY SUE's





> She appears to be a normal journalist except she dresses like a Inuit sorceress, her eyes lets her see ghosts and her hair is white and can extend and retract at her will, but secretly she is actually a half-unicorn.
> *She is a misunderstood genius working for the church and she will fight her enemies with the power to transform into a mecha or to impale people on her dick.*
> Her friends and enemies call her Peacewoman Hitlerbranch!
> Her constant companion is a enslaved brain washed Space Marine who is also her best friend forever.
> Her favored weapon is a demonic darksteel razor which steals her enemies powers



This convo is always going to gravitate back to this topic somehow, isn't it.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 20, 2011)

Sketch dump of the pics I have on hand

Bec Noir

*Spoiler*: __ 







Dave

John

Misc


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 20, 2011)

Part 2-Trolls

Karkat

Equius

Tavros

Gamzee

Eridan

Sollux+Aradia


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 20, 2011)

BLUH BLUH Part 3 BLUH

Group

*Spoiler*: __ 







Psiionic

MISC

Crossovers

WIP


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2011)

damn son, you are packing some seriously quality there


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh wow KH dat Bec Noir and Eridan .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 20, 2011)

Glad you guys like it.

Forgot this last one

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2011)

Dat regality.


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2011)

King Hopper goes hard in the paint damn


----------



## Monna (Oct 20, 2011)

We've got quite a talented crew in the MSPA general.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 20, 2011)

How I always envisioned Vriskas 8^8 finisher on the Black King


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 20, 2011)

So in case we were still wondering, HSG has pictures of Halfturth, and they call her a vapid cunt. Also she's fat **


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So in case we were still wondering, HSG has pictures of Halfturth, and they call her a vapid cunt. Also she's fat **



news so old it's fucking prehistoric.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 21, 2011)

HOLY SHIT MY DREAMS came TRUE AGAIN.

Fucking dreamed of 95% now it's up to 96%.


In my dreams I'm the fucking prophet.


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

According to Hussie's twitter he still has to get some flash bugs sorted out and figure out how he's going to host this thing


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

Hosting it is going to be a bitch.

But fuck yeah 96%.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 21, 2011)

Put it on newgrounds. I want to see whether we can crash it or not.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

I bet we could.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So in case we were still wondering, HSG has pictures of Halfturth, and they call her a vapid cunt. Also she's fat **



Are you gonna post em ? :33


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Are you gonna post em ? :33



KT, you worry me sometimes...


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 21, 2011)

There were more but I only saved one.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

Gogdammit


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

Fanart of Psycho John. Lolwut.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh gog I lovve this


----------



## mali (Oct 21, 2011)

Hussie is awlays hussieing.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 21, 2011)

Everyday he's Hussie-in.


----------



## God (Oct 21, 2011)

That was terrible


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't think it was finished.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So in case we were still wondering, HSG has pictures of Halfturth, and they call her a vapid cunt. Also she's fat **





noobthemusical said:


> There were more but I only saved one.


Wtf, she's cute!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 21, 2011)

She's ight              .


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 21, 2011)

they look like deformed eggs


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

HAA HAA


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

HEE HEE


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

HOO HOOCHIE MAMA


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

STRONG Art


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't remember his hair being quite so mango-like, but 0k.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

KH spamming it up again .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

4 more days.

I don't think my poor little pail heart can take it


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

uH, I CAN EXPLAIN


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

Wowza


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't wait to get home from Ireland

And get Batman

And 10/25 to come 

And something else was coming that week I was excited for but I forgot what!


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 21, 2011)

screaMS


----------



## Pipe (Oct 21, 2011)

^dawww that's cute


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

Seahorse dad is the best dad.


----------



## God (Oct 21, 2011)

Those troll God-Tiers were nice.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah they are .


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 21, 2011)

Which reminds me, my Space Hood is in the mail.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 21, 2011)

Are you gonna post pics ? :33


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Are you gonna post pics ? :33



If I can figure out how, yeah.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 21, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> OMG OMG OMG


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> on quality thread
> 
> Let's go kamen rider or something



Why have we not done this thing


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 21, 2011)

*TACOBAR**

TACOBAR**

TACOBAR*


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 21, 2011)

What have you wrought, King Hopper?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

Pose experimentation on MSN


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaw


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

GOGDAM HIPSTERS


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

D0 Da Creep


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> OMG OMG OMG



More than okay with this.



King Hopper said:


> D0 Da Creep



Actually that's the thriller dance .


----------



## Pipe (Oct 22, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> GOGDAM HIPSTERS



It's more k/j-pop crap than hipsters


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like they all came out of my favorite japanese anime.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2011)

Pipe said:


> It's more k/j-pop crap than hipsters



K-pop definitely. J-Pop isn't half as gaudy, believe me.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 22, 2011)

PLACE YOUR BETS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
WHEN SHALL THE BLESSED UPDATE BE POSTED?

4:13 AM
4:13 PM
6:12 AM
6:12 PM
10:25 AM
10:25 PM
12 AM
11:59 PM
A TIME OF NO IMPORTANCE


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> PLACE YOUR BETS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
> WHEN SHALL THE BLESSED UPDATE BE POSTED?
> 
> 4:13 AM
> ...



*coughtimezonescough*


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2011)

Just realised, Plat is Final Villian


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 22, 2011)

I remember the latest flash was posted around 2 am my time, so probably sometime around then. Just to mess with anyone who is sleeping or working in other time zones.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 22, 2011)

CB I clearly mean Hussie Time.

It's really easy to know what time it is where he lives.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 22, 2011)

Go to the Site right now and look at the advertisement bottom right.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2011)

Bekah Tumblr post

ARE YOU REEEEEEEEEADYYYYY


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't breath


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

I honestly can't tell if the author of that blog is serious or six years old.


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2011)

One day, me and my mom read homestuck together because I heard all my friends liked it.

After we were halfway done my mom told me about how evil it was and now it's blocked on my computer (plus it was really boring!!! no one did nothing and its a porn website). I decided to join tumblr and follow a bunch of art blogs but they all draw homestuck!!! I'm bringing awareness of it's evilness and I also don't like homestuck because it's confusing and slow.

Mostly because I didn't understand it either and they make fun of serious issues that shouldn't be joked about. We live in a society where jokes like these are funny and people are sad because of this.

I use Mspaint and photoshop elements and my tablet for all of my graphics!  My family like my graphic art and I plan on being a graphic artist one day.


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2011)

Currently making a dave edit


----------



## Pipe (Oct 22, 2011)

I bet the update will be around 2 am or something.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> One day, me and my mom read homestuck together because I heard all my friends liked it.
> 
> After we were halfway done my mom told me about how evil it was and now it's blocked on my computer (plus it was really boring!!! no one did nothing and its a porn website). I decided to join tumblr and follow a bunch of art blogs but they all draw homestuck!!! I'm bringing awareness of it's evilness and I also don't like homestuck because it's confusing and slow.
> 
> ...



Dave Strider, the King of Hell.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 22, 2011)

If only Zeni was here......


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Mali said:


> Just realised, Plat is Final Villian



I am the final villain, it's me.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If only Zeni was here......



She will return after the Scratch, I hope.


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2011)

I want to be a sith lord




Bane tier


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Very few NF'ers can become a sith lord mein square .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 22, 2011)

Like the one in your set ?


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2011)

Plat, i was raised to become a sith lord

I am darth talon








The male version of course


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey cool. I guess I'm not that far off from the cool ranks.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 22, 2011)

Boy I sure seem to have let the minimum standards go down


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2011)

Ban is master Quinlon


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2011)

Ohhh shiz
Did i just summon you ban


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 22, 2011)

Analogies to things I don't know about. Everywhere.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Like the one in your set ?



Smh KT smh.



Sunuvmann said:


> Hey cool. I guess I'm not that far off from the cool ranks.



Yeah 22K and up are the only ranks that are actually worth a damn.


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2011)

Smh.....

Woot daz dat meanz


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Shaking my head.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the most posts itt, it'd be cool if it wasn't so pathetic.


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2011)

are you next?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Geg you are looking snazzy .


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 22, 2011)

Best set for Halloween time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Smh KT smh.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah 22K and up are the only ranks that are actually worth a damn.



if you consider having 22k posts a good sign


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol. Doing a Halloween set.

I would do that except I'm pretty much going to do a 10/25 set once it drops


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> if you consider having 22k posts a good sign



No one does .

But hey you might as well get a pointless title for all that wasted life.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol. Doing a Halloween set.
> 
> I would do that except I'm pretty much going to do a 10/25 set once it drops



So I don't need to make you a batman set ?


----------



## Suzie (Oct 22, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Dave Strider, the King of Hell.



i laughed so hard.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

Those faces.

The style seems familiar..


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't laugh at such SERIOUS BUSINESS suzie .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

*...FANBASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

EDIT: Well, that didn't work out so well


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, on that note.....


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

> Anonymous: PUSSYWAGON IS NOT A VALID TAG


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

lolwut

Can't recall who Aradia and Equius are supposed to be


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

This is totally wwhat happened


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

D'awwwwwww


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

D'awwwwwww X2 Combo


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2011)

Looooool..


----------



## Sylar (Oct 22, 2011)

Plat when are you going to get us those Batman sets?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

I rescind my previous sentiments. THIS is howw it totally wwent down.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

HAA HAA


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

Jokerdan?


----------



## God (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol Ron = Nepeta  How adequate


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Plat when are you going to get us those Batman sets?



I actually have most of them done .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

MAKE IT SO


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

The fanart thread is a thing that exists KH .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

What is this "fanart thread" you speak of. 

I do not recall ever acknowledging such a thing to exist,nor am I pretending it does not exist and posting here anyway


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2011)

It is comin


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

*HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> It is comin



Hopy shit really. 

Oh god please do not let my custodian come home within the next 2 hours or so and stop me from watching the sheer resplendence that will soon emanate from my monitor with the force of a thousand crying baby suns, to force me to study


----------



## Sylar (Oct 22, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> It is comin



My body is ready.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

My body was not ready

OHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHIT


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2011)

He'll probably still hold it til the 25th


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5


----------



## Sylar (Oct 22, 2011)

> It's dragged on longer than I wanted it to for a variety of reasons. I'll talk about the process a little after I'm done. *There's a good chance I'll finish before 10/25, but if so, I'll hold off posting it until that date.* Considering the significance of the number, and the time already spent waiting, at this point it would be kind of lame if I ended up posting it on 10/22 or something. I've planned to hit key dates before, like 4/13, and fell too far behind with the project and missed the date. But this is the first time I've run so late with a project that it actually LANDED on a key date I wasn't shooting for in the first place.



well yeah he said as much.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

...

I think I overloaded my browser, now its just sorta doing this blinking thing


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah he will most likely .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeowch


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Batman:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Mr. Freeze: 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Penguin:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Red Hood:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Here are the ones I have done so far.

I'm working on the rest.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

D'awwwwwww X3 Combo


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

D'awwwwwww X4 Combo


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Batman:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome. These look great!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 22, 2011)

You're gonna end up getting a infraction with these double post KH.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You're gonna end up getting a infraction with these *double post *KH.



Pretty sure I passed that line ages ago


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2011)

The way KH is spamming, youd think this was a convo


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

"Hussie refused to put up the animation, your Honor! It wasn't my fault!"

would likely have done it anyway regardless


----------



## Sylar (Oct 22, 2011)

Should I toy with the font color or is black fine?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

And now time for me to join the party as well .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Should I toy with the font color or is black fine?



Black looks fine.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2011)

That'll do until 10/25


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

And now we wait for that Joker set to show up..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm going to get it tomorrow!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad you like it.

Bane:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Prometheus:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pipe (Oct 22, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> It is comin



Holy shit the long wait is finally over.

Also the sets look awesome plat and I'm kinda tired of my set is there any villian left?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Deadshot might be available.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Clayface, Firefly, Black Mask, Hugo Strange, Hush, Killer Moth. are some pipe.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 22, 2011)

Can you make me a Hugo Strange set, he was awesome in arkham city. Also dat final twist and boss.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah sure pipe.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

That good Pipe?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 22, 2011)

Hahaha the sound of updates.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 22, 2011)

People got the Rogue Gallery on lock.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

Thematic all up in this bitch.

Now to do noob's and cube's and I will be all caught up .


----------



## Pipe (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks plat


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

No Problem.

Ra's Al Ghul:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Bro I'll wear it a little closer to Holloween.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

And last but not least... at least for the Moment .


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2011)

Who the fuck is the Moment?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 22, 2011)

Shiit, this set is so cash no matter how many times I look at it.

Thanks a billion Plat.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

I found that stock a few weeks back before I was thinking of doing this theme week.

I'm glad you like it that much.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 22, 2011)

That Plat is good peoples.
**


----------



## Pipe (Oct 22, 2011)

That red hood art is godtier.


----------



## God (Oct 22, 2011)

Am I in? 

Nice ones Plat  Tastefully done.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

The full stock for your avy if you wanted it KH.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2011)

>Cubey
>Joker


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, I missed a lot here.


----------



## God (Oct 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Cubey
> >Joker



We're all jokers... On the inside


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2011)

You should join the party crossbow .

Posted your set a few pages back .


----------



## God (Oct 22, 2011)

Sunny we should go to a random thread and have a thrilling battle of wits


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunny vs Cubey place your bets .


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunny wins with prep time.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]M_Gg2iHCdkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Skotty better be Harley.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2e96W0hYz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5PEkOCRmtk[/YOUTUBE]

Not quite Mark Hamil

But in retrospect, I truly love this version. Closer to Gamz than Mark Hamil's joker.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

To bad zeni isn't here to be poison ivy .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The full stock for your avy if you wanted it KH.



Thanks. ......


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 23, 2011)

Trying to find a good Nightwing set.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> To bad zeni isn't here to be poison ivy .



What happened to zenieth anyway.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

She'll be back come 10/25


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2011)

Man this update 

I will  if we don't get to English this time around.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

I really liked the joker from Batman Under the Red Hood

[YOUTUBE]9qOdggdLPLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Psycho Joker doesn't fit Cubey.


Now this? This does.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I really liked the joker from Batman Under the Red Hood
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9qOdggdLPLM[/YOUTUBE]



Dimaggio makes a really good joker.

More than an adequate replacement for Hamil.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Jeff Bennett is the 3rd best
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8D3xnRoSnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

I still want to know why they didn't get dimaggio for young justice .


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the voice but I can't stand the fucking design from the BatB joker. Young Justice Joker was shit.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Nothing was really wrong with Young Justice Joker. He just lacked the presence of Hamill and Dimaggio.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

It was more the lines that fell flat but really the voice still wasn't anything great.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah not great but not terrible either. He just had the misfortune on following some really fantastic Jokers.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os3VkJzsCVg[/YOUTUBE]

Love this movie so much.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah Under The Red Hood was fucking fantastic. I've watched it like 6 times.

Don't really get why Jason Todd has so many haters.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

I think he was hated back when he was robin, dc make a contest asking the readers to phone call dc and tell if he dies or lives, the mayority of the votes were that he die, later he was revived when superman punched the reality, later it was changed to lazarus pit, because punching the reality sound stupid.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah I know all of that.

I thought the Lazarus pit thing was just in the movie? 

I'm pretty sure he was still only dunked in that when he was in his catatonic state, in the dc universe. The newest Red Hood and The Outlaws seems to be keeping it like that.

But I prefer the movie to superboy punching reality.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah Under The Red Hood was fucking fantastic. I've watched it like 6 times.
> 
> Don't really get why Jason Todd has so many haters.



Because the writing for him in the comics tends to be pretty damn bad most of the time from what I've seen.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

Punching the reality is a really really bad idea to use for bringing back a character when you have other more acceptable tools.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah Under The Red Hood was fucking fantastic. I've watched it like 6 times.
> 
> Don't really get why Jason Todd has so many haters.



Under the Red Hood was amazing, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Because the writing for him in the comics tends to be pretty damn bad most of the time from what I've seen.



I've like what i've read of him but admittedly haven't read everything. And I guess I just like the concept too behind him.



Pipe said:


> Punching the reality is a really really bad idea to use for bringing back a character when you have other more acceptable tools.



Yeah it is .


----------



## Monna (Oct 23, 2011)

So guys.


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2011)

YES

FUCK YES


ONLY TWO MORE DAYS


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 23, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> So guys.



Let me be the first to say Slowpoke.


----------



## Monna (Oct 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Let me be the first to say Slowpoke.


I looked several pages back people were just talking about Batman


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 23, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I looked several pages back people were just talking about Batman



He has a point, you know.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes but geg mentioned it ages ago.


----------



## Monna (Oct 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yes but geg mentioned it ages ago.


I appreciate you feeling the need to establish that I have a life outside of the MSPA thread, while we have three pages of mindless Batman material that I can't be assed to sift through.


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

argh 

kickass set Plat, thanks.


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 23, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I appreciate you feeling the need to establish that I have a life outside of the MSPA thread, while we have three pages of mindless Batman material that I can't be assed to sift through.



Yeah but it's about the principle of the matter, it's a slowpoke and that what matters not the reason behind it.

Also the above fanart just made me realize how sad it is that if the Handmaid had stayed with Hussie she would be fine... OR Hussie would be dead either one would be cool.


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

just a random though but....



shouldnt MSPA cause people to have epileptic fits???


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Because the writing for him in the comics tends to be pretty damn bad most of the time from what I've seen.


I for one hate the concept of Robin.

And kid sidekicks at that.

I mean Nightwing and all that? Great. But Robin himself. No. Just no.


I mean its one thing to be a superpowered teenager, (see: Kidflash, Superboy, etc.) what else are you going to do? But when you're powerless? No. That's just dumb and irresponsible on Batman's part. Go train until you're 18.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 23, 2011)

What about Cassandra Cain who was what 17 (granted may have been 18) when she started being Bat-girl I mean she's best fight human fighter on the planet, and socially retarded what else would she do?

Although yeah Bruce is irresponsible, but he is crazy.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 23, 2011)

Just when I want to rejoin converstion, Sunny talks about Batman  more.

*sigh*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

>Implying Batman talk is bucket tier


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Just when I want to rejoin converstion, Sunny talks about Batman  more.
> 
> *sigh*



Seriously Cross you should read comics. Batman was great, before the reboot,  and although I'm lukewarm about the post reboot it's doesn't seem terrible.

Also in case you were going to say "no money" I say Learn to pirate.
A long time ago OTP would have helped but since an incident we stopped that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

Noob your avay




Rape face


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

He          came.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Seriously Cross you should read comics. Batman was great, before the reboot,  and although I'm lukewarm about the post reboot it's doesn't seem terrible.
> 
> Also in case you were going to say "no money" I say Learn to pirate.
> A long time ago OTP would have helped but since an incident we stopped that.



Pirating is about 68% of how I get things.

Anyway, I know I should. There's a lot of things I know I should do. I just never get around to them.

Air Gear, Doctor Who, Forrest Gump, etc.


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

Do kamen rider




All of them


And yes, including the showa era


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Mali said:


> Do kamen rider
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This man knows the score

but omit hibiki, kiva, den-o and dickeido


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 23, 2011)

CB you haven't watched Forest Gump, come on man.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't bother with that Power Rangers crap.

Do watch Doctor Who and Forest Gump. Both are incredibly good.

Forget Air Gear. Shit's retarded.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 23, 2011)

Black Holes how do they work?

Don't ask OG shit is banana's.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Don't bother with that Power Rangers crap.*
> 
> Do watch Doctor Who and Forest Gump. Both are incredibly good.
> 
> Forget Air Gear. Shit's retarded.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Black Holes how do they work?
> 
> Don't ask OG shit is banana's.


They work by being a mass contracted to an incredibly small volume with its own gravity causing it to collapse in on itself. Essentially, the mass of a star compacted into a toaster. This yields incredible amounts of gravity that it is able to pull light in.


Or you know, tightening your gravity brassier


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

Never really like kiva or den o much





And sunny, power rangers my testicle

Kamen rider is the shiz and you know it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> snip


It won't be anything but power rangers crap until they make aliens/demons that actually look like ones.

And not furries.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It won't be anything but power rangers crap until they make aliens/demons that actually look like ones.
> 
> And not furries.



They haven't had a furry in the last 12 series/years.

Fuck Kazari


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

I dont think youve me Uva and co then Sunny 




Im on ma phone
KH spam fourze screen caps 

Include the gothic chick


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

By furry I mean "Guy dressed up in an animal/demon/alien suit"

Which looks corny as shit.

Actually pretty much everything I've seen of Kamen Rider makes me think "This is incredibly silly" instead of "Wow. Badass"


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Mali said:


> I dont think youve me Uva and co then Sunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Admittedly Doctor Who does it as well.

But at least they look like they could be real aliens.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Compare this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixcSkqrwCqg[/YOUTUBE]

VASTLY superior to anything Kamen Rider has ever done.


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

Tendou is the motherfucking definition of badass sunny



HYPER ZECTOR


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> By furry I mean "Guy dressed up in an animal/demon/alien suit"
> 
> Which looks corny as shit.
> 
> Actually pretty much everything I've seen of Kamen Rider makes me think "This is incredibly silly" instead of "Wow. Badass"





DOT DOT DOT


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Picking between Doctor Who and Kamen Rider, don't make me do this Sunny


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

When need some cakeboss up in this shindig


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Mali said:


> Tendou is the motherfucking definition of badass sunny
> 
> 
> 
> HYPER ZECTOR


Your use of moonspeak words without examples is meaningless to me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> DOT DOT DOT


Oh hey World of Warcraft character.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Mali said:


> When need some cakeboss up in this shindig


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunny says the darndest things.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Cakeboss is the shit







God Tier Trolling


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Cakeboss is the shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George Lopez?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> They work by being a mass contracted to an incredibly small volume with its own gravity causing it to collapse in on itself. Essentially, the mass of a star compacted into a toaster. This yields incredible amounts of gravity that it is able to pull light in.
> 
> 
> Or you know, tightening your gravity brassier



Now tell me how to do that with Air and Rollerblades.


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

Reps for you KH

Many reps indeed


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> George Lopez?


...............


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sunny says the darndest things.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

I used to read air gear



Before the rape fest


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Now tell me how to do that with Air and Rollerblades.


Well you'd need 1,989,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 kg worth of Air and Rollerblades. And something to squish it all together.

What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

You know, this would be relevant in Dead Island lol.

(Since weapons and stuff break pretty easily but feet don't. So people often just kick and shit instead)


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

He generally establishes a mutual friendship by punching them in the face


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey how interested would you guys be in a Sburb RP ?

Basically all you have to do is  make your own character strifescubi(how ever the fuck it's spelled) modi and all. 

It's almost like you're playing Sburb !


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Le example.



^ We had this one going for a while but I'm fed up with the inactivity, it's fine if the people in that one don't want to restart but if I have to I'll make my own.


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

Gamelwithchips,jpg


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Though if I have to make it I'll make it a troll session.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

The one thing I think should be done with the Sburb RP is have it more dependent on the Game Master than individual players.

Like i.e. the GM being Hussie and we being the suggestion box and saying okay, well have my character do this and the GM giving the result.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hey how interested would you guys be in a Sburb RP ?
> 
> Basically all you have to do is  make your own character strifescubi(how ever the fuck it's spelled) modi and all.
> 
> It's almost like you're playing Sburb !



Sounds interesting. Count me in.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I like the concept of us being able to control our characters but I think alot of us did shit prematurely. 

Then when the time came to follow through nobody is there. I think the GM having more bearing on the story is fine but the suggestion box would only work if we all wanted to make pictures, I for one don't wanna do that shit every-time someone wants to post.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

You know what it won't hurt to have two sburb RPs at once thinking I'll have my troll one going on while TV has his human one going on. I'll start writing shit up and start inviting people.

EDIT: Depending on how people react I should have it up next weekend.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Mali said:


> Tendou is the motherfucking definition of badass sunny
> 
> 
> 
> HYPER ZECTOR









tendoudrinkingtea.jpg


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

KH, what did grandma use to say


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh wait, zen's not here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> snip
> 
> tendoudrinkingtea.jpg


That just sounds like bad writing.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Mali said:


> KH, what did grandma use to say





*THE MAN WHO WALKS THE PATH OF HEAVEN

THE ONE WHO RULES OVER ALL

TEN(Sky)DOU(Road)

SOU(Everything)JI(Ruler)*​


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Best Hits Collection



> Grandmother said this…
> 
> Walking the path of heaven, the man who will rule everything.
> Make the world revolve around you. It’s more fun to think that way.
> ...


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2011)

King Hopper said:


>



how did you find this picture of me???


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunny


TV




Cado-kun


Me, CD, Plat and Sage. (from left to right.)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Repost some o my shoops KT, they're pretty awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

[S said:
			
		

> Peter: Enter]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

KH is of the quality


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Most of Sunny's Alchemiter shit on this page.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 23, 2011)

I heard RP.

I'm in.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2011)

10-05-2011, 08:29 AM
Homestuck
This message has been deleted by StrawHat4Life. Reason: Begone. 

oh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

That's two 

Thinking the list is gonna be

Me 
Sunny
Cad
Plat
KH 
Cross
Scott

CD unfortunately is banned, I'll ask him if wants to be co-gm or some shit. Same goes to TV.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

@KT: I just realized I could have beaten the shit out of Platinum no problem, even with his speed. I forgot my wand was part Harry Potter wand.

Wingardium Leviosa or Petrificus Totalus and his speed would have been for naught.

Sans beam attacks like Avada Kedavra and Stupefy, many of the HP spells are invisible so even with his speed, he couldn't see them so he'd have ran into that shit's area effect.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

*



You can feel the turn of the universe in the palm of your hand. Its like fire and ice and rage, the night and the storm in the heart of the sun.

This power....it's FANTASTIC.*​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not gonna start that convo sunny. We'd be in Gold Argument Reqium.(jjbajoke.jpg)

Name: 
Chumhandle: 
Age: 
Gender:


Modus: 
Strife Specibus:
Title: 
Land:
Prospit/Derse:
Appearance: 
Blood Color:
Interests: 
Background: 

Remember you can make a title that has nothing to do with homestuck. eg. I was the Rider of Thunder and Cad was the Herald of Harmony.


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunny

That shiz looks awesome as fuck


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Arbitor of Justice
Brute of Kindness
Corruptor of Innocence 
etc..


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

I could help with Hero Modes, if it's needed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Yep, all of those titles work.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok I want to be part of the rp, the msp edits got me.

also lol bug power rangers


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Ok I want to be part of the rp, the msp edits got me.
> 
> *also lol bug power rangers*


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Also, calling dibs on the Draco Constellation


----------



## Sylar (Oct 23, 2011)

2 days left...


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol roleplaying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

Damn it Hussie is filling up that excitement bucket.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

I was Wizard of Storm


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

O yeah you can have special troll abilities(like Tavros Aradia Sollux and Vriska.) or whatever, just ask me first about what kind of power you want to have.

Higher blood trolls tend to be physically stronger as well. Like Feferi and Equius.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Calling Polar Bear lusii.

And arctic seadweller/highblood


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

And the title Knight.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

Knight of Darkness and I will use my batman statue for my sprite, if we use trolls I want to be a seadweller.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Well you can both be Sea dwellers. (don't want to many though.)

But I guess you'll have to decide who gets the Knight title.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Wyvern Lusus


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 23, 2011)

I just realized I am incapable of this level of commitment, so I'm gonna have to step down. 

Sorry.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

If its a troll game

1) You prototype your lusii
2) There can only be two super mythical lusii (see: Dragon and Horrorterror)
3) It should be an animal or at least resemble an animal. (see: Gamzee's capricorn and Equius' Centaur)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

And @ Pipe: You could have a giant bat or something. But not Batman. 

Blood levels should be proportional:

2 sea dwellers
1 highblood (I think I'm going to call that...albeit an exiled one)
3 blue bloods
3 green bloods
2 lowbloods
1 mutant


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh that's right the trolls use their lusii, that means no batman sprite.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

You could be the 'Of time' person and self prototype with the Batsprite and thus make a ManBatsprite 

Though technically it'd be TrollBatsprite


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2011)

One more week untill I hang the doctor's cape.

How ironic that MSPA returns just in time


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Prince of Blood

Mutant Blood

Changing Lusus to Triheaded Wyvern


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh and another rule:

You only get one thing special (e.g. Sea Dweller or Mutant Blood/Special Power not related to your Sburb Role/Mythical Lusii)

More than one and its going into Mary Sue territory.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I just realized I am incapable of this level of commitment, so I'm gonna have to step down.
> 
> Sorry.



No don't worry in the RP there were only about 3 people that actually made visual shit. Writing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are welcome, someone will make you the shit you need before you know it.

Most of the talk sprites and base sprites were made by me.

Sunny made the grist unit thingies, and Cad did a fuckload of other stuff. Plat barley made anything but he was probably the best poster in the whole RP.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> If its a troll game
> 
> 1) You prototype your lusii
> 2) There can only be two super mythical lusii (see: Dragon and Horrorterror)
> 3) It should be an animal or at least resemble an animal. (see: Gamzee's capricorn and Equius' Centaur)



1&2 I agree with 3 isn't that big a deal to me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> And @ Pipe: You could have a giant bat or something. But not Batman.
> 
> Blood levels should be proportional:
> 
> ...



Also I'm not that picky about the blood levels, except for the 1 mutant blood and only 2 sea dwellers.You can go nucking futs for the rest.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Except I never bothered to read his walls of text. 

Oi, KT, approve of the character selection rules?

*Required Roles:*
Of Time
Of Space

*All others, pick from the following or make something similar:*
Breath
Light
Doom
Blood
Heart
Mind
Void
Rage
Hope
Life

*Title, Pick of the following or make something similar:*
Heir
Seer
Knight
Witch
Maid
Page
Mage
Rogue
Sylph
Thief
Bard
Prince

*Pick of the bloods:*
3 Aristocrats (2 of which are seadwellers)
3 Blue Bloods
2 Green Bloods
3 Lowbloods
1 Mutant

*Pick of the lusii:*
Something related to your character
Only two mythical creatures allowed
Something with a base in an earth creature

*Of the previous choices you get only one of the following specialness:*
Sea Dweller
Mutant Blood
Special Troll Power unrelated to Sburb role
Mythical Lusii (e.g. Dragon / Horror Terror)


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Black King looks like this in my mind right now:


*Spoiler*: __ 








lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol ninja'd while I was typing all that shit.

Speaking of ninjas, BRB ARKHAM CITY


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

So if I have a dragon Lusus I can't have a Pyrokinetic?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Pyrokinetic with Mutant Blood with Dragon Lusii

Sounds to me a tad self indulgent.


You could do the pyrokinesis but you'd have to have an appropriate role like Heir of Breath does wind but flame related.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Thought so. Changing the lusus to a salamander, ill pick another blood color, and keep pyrokinetic then.

EDIT: Rethinking Role as well


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Except I never bothered to read his walls of text.
> 
> Oi, KT, approve of the character selection rules?
> 
> ...



I revised it I'll post it to our secret ether-pad thingy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

I still think something like

Sea Dweller with Psychic Powers who has a Sea Serpent and is the 'of Time' sounds too shitty fanfictional


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2011)

goD


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't think anyone of the main posters here would be lame like that.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2011)

Thief of Life


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

^I was thinking about doing that....


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Tentative Character Design


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

lol


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> lol



someone HELP im going to dieeee


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

What


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Um....what the shit?


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol this is your Homestuck on crack


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

lolwhat


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Also I'd like to give plat first dibs on anything he wants seeing how he was the guy keeping the previous RP alive for so long.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2011)

Devil Dave is the funniest Tumblr bandwagon.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Good lord


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

> Bec Noir is actually a guardian angel dog sent to rid the world of the evil demon trolls, but Dave stabbed him with a sword.
> THAT IS…UNBELIVABLE! DAVE DOES IT AGAIN! I CAN’T BELIEVE IT!I thought Bec Noir was bad guy but he is the good guy all along. Thanks to askthedemonlegislator for bringing this to my attention!



What..is..air..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Jegus John.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The one thing I think should be done with the Sburb RP is have it more dependent on the Game Master than individual players.
> 
> Like i.e. the GM being Hussie and we being the suggestion box and saying okay, well have my character do this and the GM giving the result.



That's because you're a lazy piece of shit incapable of using his imagination and who doesn't understand the concept of how roleplaying works.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

As opposed to being a useless piece of shit like you TV


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey KT, do these work?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol they're more than good they're fucking amazing. Shame on you making Cross feel inadequate.

Note to anyone interested you don't have to draw anything word descriptions are fine.

When I get a drawling tablet this Christmas I'm gonna fuck your shit up. 

Anyways I'm making the OOC thread as I type.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

No don't start this yet.

I'm going to be playing Batman 

I don't want to be inactive for another one


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

It's not starting yet, just wanted to get the signup thread up because I'm gonna be busy all week and next weekend gonna be at a homecoming.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Where are the images and things for the original game? I went through the old thread and only found the logs.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's not starting yet, just wanted to get the signup thread up because I'm gonna be busy all week and next weekend gonna be at a homecoming.



Lol, going to homecoming.

...*sigh*


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2011)

You, your friends and Sunny 

Oh I see what you did there...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Lol, going to homecoming.
> 
> ...*sigh*



             .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Where are the images and things for the original game? I went through the old thread and only found the logs.



Really                                  ?


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

What's homecoming?


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

A couple of weeks after school begins they usually have a "spirit week" where you have to(it's not mandatory it's just encouraged)  dress up in special ways like nerd day or mix match day for that week.

On that friday they have a game and on that saturday they have dance. My school is filled with a bunch of gudio cunts so we aren't having a dance but I'm gonna go see my friends from the school district I use to go so we can chill at their game.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 23, 2011)

lol school began like 2 months ago for me and a homecoming sounds kinda boring and shitty.


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2011)

word fuck homecoming seriously 

*is clearly not pissed that he had to change schools after making it to senior year*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

Clearly.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2011)

I never had friends in school really, so I didn't go to any of the social events.
I stayed online like the loser I am.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 23, 2011)

My homecoming week was last week.

I wore my top hat on two different days.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 23, 2011)

I wore a banana suit and took my fly hunnie to our dance


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 23, 2011)

I dressed normal the entire week, because my school can go eat a dick.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol. Youngins.


----------



## Cadrien (Oct 24, 2011)

Rolllllllllllllllllllll.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> @KT: I just realized I could have beaten the shit out of Platinum no problem, even with his speed. I forgot my wand was part Harry Potter wand.
> 
> Wingardium Leviosa or Petrificus Totalus and his speed would have been for naught.
> 
> Sans beam attacks like Avada Kedavra and Stupefy, many of the HP spells are invisible so even with his speed, he couldn't see them so he'd have ran into that shit's area effect.



Flash stepping is not running . 

I thought your wand was just for aquatic bullshit, now it can do everything under the sun without training or putting any effort into it at all ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

But I did have training


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

And wingardium leviosa is like the basic of basicest magics.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah except again flash stepping isn't moving .

You do that II just flash steps out of it . Or shoots the wand out of your hand .

Not to mention again when you made your wand you said it would grant you limited aquatic magic not basic everything magic.

why don't you just transmute us into a mouse or something then ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Wand Ability: Basic magics
Sonic Ability: All the shit that is in Who (mostly unlocking and analyzing shit)

The aquatics stuff is my own personal power that comes from being the "Of Storm" and half Denizen.

Interacting with those magics awakened my latent magic. Just like Rose interacting with her wand's magics awakened the dark magic connection she had with the Horror Terrors.

Same dealy-o.

What I thought was the wand's power is actually my own. Doesn't mean I can't not use the wand's own magic.


Flash step in MSPA doesn't work like Bleach. You don't see Bro flash step flying.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wand Ability: Basic magics
> Sonic Ability: All the shit that is in Who (mostly unlocking and analyzing shit)
> 
> The aquatics stuff is my own personal power that comes from being the "Of Storm" and half Denizen.
> ...



It's probably superior to bleach actually. Bro was able to make himself flash step so fast that dave was fighting the after images . 

The wands don't actually have magical power remember? That's the whole point of scratch's log with rose so why should you get access to other kinds of magic when your powers are aquatic based?

TT: How about another leading question? 
What did you combine to make those wands? 
TT: Some stuff. 
Knitting needles? 
An inexpensive figurine of some fictional fellow with long whiskers? 
A simple textbook on the zoologically dubious? 
Why would this mundane combination of objects grant a child such an alarming mastery over dark forces all at once? 

The object gives you no abilities of its own, just lets you channel your own magic, your magic is aquatic. Not wind magic.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2011)

The telekinesis and what not is fine and dandy because that seems like a generic HS magic power across the board.

But body paralysis and avada kadavra should have no place in your skill set. If you want something to paralyze people alchemize an item.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah. Obvs. I wouldn't put anything above book 1 level magics.

What with the whole being made out of a shitty wand and a book.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Mind you, Petrificus Totalus is more of a Body Bind then paralysis. What with it snapping the arms to the body as I remember from the book.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84JxpJMwqg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

But to the point, TK used to put you in the air would effectively disable your flash stepping because you need something to step on to flash step off of.

What flashstep basically is is really fast speed bursts. And unlike Bleach you can't do that spirit energy platform making which permits flying.

So with feet off the ground you couldnt really do anything but flail your legs. You aren't exactly Wile E. Cayote lol.


And with that, goodnight. z___z

Hopefully 24 hours from now we'll have an update. Maybe earlier if he goes by Australia time.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But to the point, TK used to put you in the air would effectively disable your flash stepping because you need something to step on to flash step off of.
> 
> What flashstep basically is is really fast speed bursts. And unlike Bleach you can't do that spirit energy platform making which permits flying.
> 
> So with feet off the ground you couldnt really do anything but flail your legs. You aren't exactly Wile E. Cayote lol.



Except II has guns and can shoot you and break your concentration .

And good night.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 24, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I never had friends in school really, so I didn't go to any of the social events.
> I stayed online like the loser I am.



Skotty you remind me of the people I laugh at, I also feel sorry for them, but hell I laugh at dead baby jokes, and I like babies.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 24, 2011)

Is the First Guardian still Yamato wood?


----------



## mali (Oct 24, 2011)

Noob, thats jacked up lol.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Is the First Guardian still Yamato wood?



Absolutely.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I wore a banana suit and took my fly hunnie to our dance



:bitterness


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o4NvBz8xac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 24, 2011)

Did you know that although it can't be 100% said as a fact, it is indeed true that when Hussie started dating Halftruth the update rate slowed down.

You know what has to be done.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Did you know that although it can't be 100% said as a fact, it is indeed true that when Hussie started dating Halftruth the update rate slowed down.
> 
> You know what has to be done.



Not 100% true, you say?

So you might say it's a...


----------



## God (Oct 24, 2011)

That's some good punage there Crossbow


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 24, 2011)

I just realized that sentence isn't post wasn't complete it should say, "isn't 100% true that HT is ruining the update pace but..."


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol. Nice one Crossbow.

Oh god today is going to be the most arduous one of the last two months of waiting.

Like Christmas eve and wanting to open your fucking presents already.


----------



## God (Oct 24, 2011)

Do Jews have Christmas?


----------



## mali (Oct 24, 2011)

Do Jews have Christmas





Classic Cubey.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Do Jews have Christmas?



It's called Hanukkah


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 24, 2011)

has this been posted yet or


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 24, 2011)

Hopy shit Eridan in an online game


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes that is all over Tumblr, and it's sexy.
However, it seems to be illegal according to my friend Sheepy???


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

Well it is plagiarism.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh god my space hoodie arrived.

Edit: Oh god I had not known true comfort until this had graced my otherwise naked torso


----------



## geG (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh shit Hussie has a tumblr



Also he deleted his formspring again


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 24, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> Oh shit Hussie has a tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Also he deleted his formspring again



The Tumblr fandom is going fucking insane right now and I'm just sitting back not really worrying.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Hopefully at midnight tonight.


So I took this at Gamestop



Joker has been eating the slime!


----------



## God (Oct 24, 2011)

I like how the Huss is putting the smack down on those Tumbling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 24, 2011)

well he's made the decision to not directly interact with anyone on tumblr so I can't fault him


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 24, 2011)

Hussie just made a tumblr post about the update.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 24, 2011)

> The lowdown on 10/25
> 
> Some want to know if I?ll post it at midnight, or later in the day. First thing you should know, as of right now the hosting solution isn?t even a sure thing.
> 
> ...


Bekah Tumblr post


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

Think hussie will update at mindnight ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

Why doesn't he just use newgrounds......


----------



## God (Oct 24, 2011)

Yo... 

I think Hussie may just destroy the internet with this one HOLY SHIT


----------



## geG (Oct 24, 2011)

Well shit

Looks like I may not be staying up all night tonight anyway


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 24, 2011)

The entirety of the internet will crash for a month calling it now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 24, 2011)

Well it's the 25th on my end. Ideally I'll be seeing the update in about 12 hours. If longer, well.

Sadface.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 24, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Well it's the 25th on my end. Ideally I'll be seeing the update in about 12 hours. If longer, well.
> 
> Sadface.



lolaustralians.ong


----------



## God (Oct 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> lolaustralians.ong



Is that _lolaustralians.org_ or _lolaustralians.png_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

Young apprentice, you have much to learn.


It seems you need some meditating material.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Is that _lolaustralians.org_ or _lolaustralians.png_



I honestly don't remember...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

Dawww. :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Not daww she's sad to being relegatded to Morail status.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not daww she's sad to being *relegatded* to Morail status.



Holy fuck what kind of moonman word is this?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 24, 2011)

lolwhat




Sunuvmann said:


> Not daww she's sad to being relegatded to Morail status.



It's for the best. It'd never work out the other way


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not daww she's sad to being relegatded to Morail status.





Crossbow said:


> Holy fuck what kind of moonman word is this?


Its a typo where I added an extra 'd'

relegated*


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 24, 2011)

What


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> Well shit
> 
> Looks like I may not be staying up all night tonight anyway


What makes you say that Geggers?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

Dawww :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

Just saw a Doc Scratch with tittes.

Fuck tumblr.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> FYI Grant, its kinda annoying when you make a comment acting like we know what the fuck it is you're commenting on. If no one had already posted it, do the useful thing and quote.
> 
> Like this:



Someone already posted it, numb-nuts.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 24, 2011)

Seems like it's here to stay


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

>Implying I read Skotty's posts

End of page with KT saying stuff as if he didn't see it. All indications were to the contrary.

Regardless, Geg does in fact do that all the time.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey ! None of that !

I won't have you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ruin Gristmas for me with this petty agruing. So you sit your tight asses down in some  velvet chairs. Go make some popcorn or  get some chips and maybe soda. 

And wait for the Genesis that is the EOA5 flash.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just saw a Doc Scratch with tittes.
> 
> Fuck tumblr.



Not half as bad as the purple intestinal shipping

smh fanbase, smh


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 24, 2011)

Silverstuck Hell Yes


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't care how I see it

I just want to see it


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 24, 2011)

shit said:


> I don't care how I see it
> 
> I just want to see it



oh thank god you're back

I feel like everyone is going to appear here like some goddamn holiday special.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Implying I read Skotty's posts
> 
> End of page with KT saying stuff as if he didn't see it. All indications were to the contrary.
> 
> Regardless, Geg does in fact do that all the time.



Oh I see how it is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

IT'S GRISTMAS BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipe (Oct 24, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope someone's been porting fanfarts from 4chan to NF in my absence


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 24, 2011)

deadpool is the greatest


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I lol'd



dat   bulge


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 24, 2011)

shit said:


> I hope someone's been porting fanfarts from 4chan to NF in my absence



fart from 4chan is the greatest art


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

relevant


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 24, 2011)

Grand Highblood better be the Trollian Santa Claus.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> relevant



A wonderful album. I think my favourite might be the fan album though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 24, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Grand Highblood better be the Trollian Santa Claus.



You bet your ass he is.

Better prepare the sopor slime pies and miracle  milk.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Grand Highblood better be the Trollian Santa Claus.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 24, 2011)

Squiddles Save Christmas last 30 seconds or so.

Preview of Karkat's voice?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 24, 2011)

ohgodwhat.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 24, 2011)

Commercialization was the best thing to happen to that twisted pagan holiday.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 24, 2011)

Hussie disabled his formspring EVEN MORE PROOF THAT A MASSIVE SHITSTORM WILL OCCUR.

Also I'll never hear his answer to my question of

"Dear mister Hussie, My body is not ready for the webcomic, could you postpone the update to a later date so I may have some time to adequately prepare my body? Please?"


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn it why don't any of you know people who own servers capable of hosting several million people, and are willing to lend it free of charge?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 24, 2011)

Because of you. We do it to spite you and you alone.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2011)

I could actually afford it rather easily

but Hussie will take no charity


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

when will it come out?


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2011)

I wonder if it'll be interactive
remember interactivity was halted because the disc was scratched, and that's fixed now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

UPDATEEEEEEEE


....it ends just before the flash


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

UPDATE YOU WHORES

JESUS FUCK CD

CASCADE


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

AHAHAHA

CLUBS DEUCE MASTER ASSASSIN .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

FLASH IS UP

NOT A DRILL GO GOG GO


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

SHIIIIIIIIT ITS HERE


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

MY BODY STILL ISN'T READY GUYS


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

ITS STOPPED AT 52%! I DONT THINK MY BODY CAN TAKE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

DID WE KILL NEWGROUNDS ?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPAPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

WHERE IS MY FUCKING FLASH

WHY WON'T IT LOAD


----------



## Pipe (Oct 25, 2011)

CLUBS DEUCE KILLED JADE FUCK YEAH


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK

spoiler alert

EVERYTHING HAPPENS

ALL OF THE THINGS

ALL OF THEM


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

Fuck.... we crashed newgrounds.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 25, 2011)

lol newgrounds got crashed


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

*OHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHITOHGODOHSHIT*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

all of newgrounds crashed


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

Mission accomplished guys


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed
99% and my flash player crashed


----------



## Pipe (Oct 25, 2011)

let's see /co/ and tumblr reaction


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Millions of people around the world at this very moment mashing the F5 key furiously.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

We killed it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

/co/ has a thread with over 1000 posts


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

Pipe said:


> let's see /co/ and tumblr reaction


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

> IN UR TANK, MAINTAININ UR SERVERZ :3


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

No server can withstand our wrath.


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

I DON'T KNOW IF I'M READY GUYS. NOT DRUNK ENOUGH.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 25, 2011)

10/25/2011

*Andrew Hussie single-handedly killed newgrounds.*


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

GODDAMN WHAT THE FLYING FUCK WHY IS THE BLACK KING OF ALL PEOPLE LORD ENGLISH

THIS IS BULLSHIT HUSSIE

NOT TO MENTION ROSE DYING ON TOP OF THAT OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

*WAIT IT WORKED

WAIT WHAT

RAGING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) MODE OVERDRIVE

MY LOVE MY ANGER AND ALL MY- MOSTLY ANGER

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

Fuck this is depressing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2011)

Pfffffffahahahahahha. Oh Hussie I love you

And Jade noooooooooo ):


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, that didn't work.

Adding to my quotes.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

IT'S ON LIVESTREAM

ustream channe


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

No one cares about jade .


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No one cares about jade .


I'm going to stab you. I can't even watch the flash now because of Jade.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Stroev said:


> IT'S ON LIVESTREAM
> 
> ustream channe


Access Denied. Maximum amount of viewers reached


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

SAW IT

WHOEVER SAID *EVERYTHING* HAPPENED, YOU WERE RIGHT

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT IT WAS SO LONG TOO


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

JUST WATCHED IT.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.

HOLY FUCKING GOGDAMN SHIT.


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

About how many minutes is it?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

Like 5~6 minutes, multiple songs in as well.


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

Eh not bad. About what I was expecting.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

HES RESTREAMING IT GET IN HERE NOW 

ustream channe


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

Definitely a NEVER FORGET kind of date, this 25th.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> HES RESTREAMING IT GET IN HERE NOW
> 
> ustream channe


To slow, full.

Again.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

Tiffany Earrings

mite b cool for those who aren't in the 4chan thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

@Stroev: Sorry, the animation won't run on this computer for some completely unknown reason. Try another computer.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

HAHAHAH OH WOW my friend walked out in the middle of his class to watch it and now he's losing his shit because he can't watch.

Damn being on break feel nice.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah I got the same thing. Could be a troll version.

I mean it's not like it's already funny enough seeing those who haven't watched it struggle and bitch. /co/'s HS thread ans /tv/'s Breaking Bad threads are hilarious, even if we are talking about 4chan here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Fuck this shit.

I'll try again tomorrow morning


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> HAHAHAH OH WOW my friend walked out in the middle of his class to watch it and now he's losing his shit because he can't watch.
> 
> Damn being on break feel nice.


Hahaha sucks for your friend.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 20 (8 members and 12 guests)
> noobthemusical*, MazinFireWars, Sunuvmann, Burning_Neoxor, Stroev+, Paul the SK, Taurus Versant



There are so fucking few of US come one an OBD shitstorm has more people!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

So yeah apparently its 13 minutes in length and split into 7 parts. So you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) haven't seen it all .


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

I CAN'T SEE WHAT'S GOING ON IS THAT DAD FIGHTING SNOWMAN?

WHAT THE FUCK

STROEV JUST ANSWER ME THIS IS ARADIA EVIL?


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

Eh, I'm in no hurry. Still trying to deal with what Hussie did to Jade. :c



noobthemusical said:


> There are so fucking few of US come one an OBD shitstorm has more people!


The OBD attracts big three and comics fans. Homestuck is still pretty niche.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

ITS NOT FULL. YOU JUST NEED TO LOGIN


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

Also that is a troll version


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

What the fucking fuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

HOLY FUCK GOD TIER JADE!!!!


FUCK IT'S LIKE I'M LOOKING AT SCREEN SHOTS


I AM LITERALLY SHITTING MYSELF RIGHT NOW
(No really I'm on the toilet)


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Oct 25, 2011)

I was on the phone, I haven't had the chance to see one iota of the flash.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

ustream channe

LOOPING HERE

so yeah you might catch it in the middle

plus it's a furfags account, but hey it's something

kinda slower due to 1000 fucking viewers as well...


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

GOD TIER JADE HAS FUCKING DOG EARS THEORY FUCKING CONFIRMED YOU BASTARDS DIDN'T BEILIEVE


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

I want to leave this thread to avoid spoilers but I can't


----------



## Pipe (Oct 25, 2011)

Can't see the flash


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> GOD TIER JADE HAS FUCKING DOG EARS THEORY FUCKING CONFIRMED YOU BASTARDS DIDN'T BEILIEVE


I am mildly upset we didn't get to see you-know-who arrive. Knowing Hussie it might be a while, too.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

SHIIIIIIT I AM FREAKING OUT AND I HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN IT.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

I HAVE SCREEN SHOTS ILL UPLOAD THEM IN A SEC


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

Looped flash in my other post is starting now!

ustream channe

OR not and the mods are just talking.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

1735 people viewing and that's only those who know of the channel. HAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

PUT THEM IN SPOILER TAGS KH


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

5 minutes people 5 minutes


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

SOMEONE YOUTUBED IT 

hellyeshellfuckingyes

The Boys (English)


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

This isn't all of it, just to be clear.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

MY BODY IS SO READY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

Hussie went full furry on us with Jade and Jack's cut-in face.


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

Stroev said:


> SOMEONE YOUTUBED IT
> 
> hellyeshellfuckingyes
> 
> The Boys (English)


THAT WAS FUCKING AMAZING WHAT THE FUCK EVEN


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

I love you guys even if I rarely post.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _edit, now hidden_ 



Holy fuck I just realized that wasn't the streamer typing SUCKERS. into the stream, it was Doc's text being highlighted. And that it's Sollux moving the meteor.


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

Stroev said:


> I love you guys even if I rarely post.


You got negged in the MSPA general? Oh Sunny.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 25, 2011)

Just saw he flash.

Jesus christ this is the first time a homestuck flash has given me goosebumps.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

I need to watch it again. And again. and just my fucking god man.

my fucking god.

I was just joking about the everything happening earlier.

But everything DID HAPPEN. ALL OF THE THINGS

ALL OF THEM


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Just saw he flash.
> 
> Jesus christ this is the first time a homestuck flash has given me goosebumps.


No Descend or Jack: Ascend?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING AWESOME.


Everyone is god tier!

But why doesn't DAVE HAVE WINGS!?!


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Just saw he flash.
> 
> Jesus christ this is the first time a homestuck flash has given me goosebumps.


As if I need the hype for this to be any greater


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

HEY ASSHOLES

SPOILER TAGS, USE THEM

I saw the first 1/6th and bottom half. Still missing a huge chunk. And waiting on the livestreamer to press replay that fucking cunt.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for Dave, that's a cape, I think.


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *HEY ASSHOLES
> 
> SPOILER TAGS, USE THEM*


Just quoting this for the next page.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





noobthemusical said:


> FUCKING AWESOME.
> 
> 
> Everyone is god tier!
> ...




You damn well know that Dave is too cool for Wings.  unless he is from a doomed timeline


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also did we get confirmation on who LE is?

The stream crapped out on me when he was being summoned.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also did we get confirmation on who LE is?
> 
> The stream crapped out on me when he was being summoned.




*Spoiler*: __ 



....Nope...


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also did we get confirmation on who LE is?
> 
> The stream crapped out on me when he was being summoned.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Btw gaiz, post spoilers and you will be negged


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



JACK GROWING MILLIONS OF TENTACLES AND MOLESTING BILIOUS SLICK, HOPY SHIT WHAT DOES IT MEAN


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also DAT ART.

Shit that was good art.

Also anyone notice how he still managed to inject comedy with Karkat having to point to Terezi where the signal came from.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> JACK GROWING MILLIONS OF TENTACLES AND MOLESTING BILIOUS SLICK, HOPY SHIT WHAT DOES IT MEAN




*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't remember, but isn't that how the cancer came to be? Or was it simply because of it not being made right due to Karkat?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> JACK GROWING MILLIONS OF TENTACLES AND MOLESTING BILIOUS SLICK, HOPY SHIT WHAT DOES IT MEAN



Dude that was actually

*Spoiler*: __ 



The red miles so I don't think that grew from him.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Dude that was actually
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wait so


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack can use Fraymotifs now?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

In other news it seems newgrounds is still dead.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Wait so
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes.


ALSO GEG LOCK THIS THREAD. We need a new one, or at least change the title.

Something like "The Age of buckets has passed"


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At this point Jack is pretty much fucked I mean seriously Jade should at least be as powerful if she really did get Bec's power along with his ears.

Even without her Dave just has to figure out a way of killing someone who's frozen in time


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That plus God Tier Seer Rose, who has likely an enhanced version of Terezi's Seer of Mind. Can't see how Jack is going to make it out of this, even before you factor in WV


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay so have one question. Most of the rest of the stuff made sense. But this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



How the fuck did Dave and Rose get tiger?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

dude holy shit.

just got a second viewing. spoiler below.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 can anyone confirm if when Gamz was talking to Scratch whether he was typing like he was sober or sopor-filled? He was saying some stuff before Scratch gave his last words. Epic, btw.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

That 
*Spoiler*: __ 



made no sense to me either, considering we already know where Dave's bed was. I'm going to put it down to having something to do with Jade's Space Powers


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> dude holy shit.
> 
> just got a second viewing. spoiler below.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Sober Gamzee, I'm guessing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> dude holy shit.
> 
> just got a second viewing. spoiler below.
> 
> ...



Screen shots confirm he was indeed in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



RAGE MODE


 which matters little I never expected 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the voices to fuse back, just for them to be a little less "kill my friends"


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

oh my god that's amazing


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

F5 it sunny I am DLing as I type.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> That
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure what your talking about but the last conversation that Rose had with Doc Scratch, he reveal there were two ways to go god tier and thus two beds. The one on the respective player's planet and one deep within Derse's and I assuming, Prospit's moon.


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

Downloading. This is the whole thing right?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

apparently 

still downloading


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah and to add to the above the reason it happened so suddenly was because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The planet blew up way too early




Man Aradia is gonna be unhappy when they get there. 

Or well pleased because this is all clearly English's Plan.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Downloading. This is the whole thing right?



Nah it's the legendary Andrew Hussie sex tape.


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Nah it's the legendary Andrew Hussie sex tape.


I wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

HOLY SHIT WHAT IS ANDREW DOING TO THAT HORSE?!


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah and to add to the above the reason it happened so suddenly was because
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Wait I missed something probably didn't watch all 13 min 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Why is Aradia being antagonized? Is she really on English's side? She said that the surviving trolls and 2 humans are going to join her. Which is what the vid showed as far as I saw it. Sollux pulling that asteroid and Rose and Dave coming out of that Green Sun. No reason to be upset.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

There's a long standing theory that Aradia like her Ancestor will turn/already is evil and working for Lord English.

She might be upset because t
*Spoiler*: __ 



he planet exploded early


 and they seemed to need it. Though at this point, they don't really need it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah that wasn't all of it.

Even the link hussie posted wasn't all of it.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes.. Very good.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Furry Jade.

Thanks for a millions shitty fanarts hussie


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

downloaded it

and holy shit the quality difference is hugeeee


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Plat what are you one about there is no way the sex tape could not have ended with that.


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2011)

Saw it. Goddamn, that was beautiful.

What should the new thread title be?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Thread Title should be 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Still no Lord English


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> Saw it. Goddamn, that was beautiful.
> 
> What should the new thread title be?



What KH said or End of the age of buckets.

That's right from now on no more buck tier talk.

Now if you'll excuse me I'll just go fap to some Furry Jade


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Thread Title should be
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I concur but


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gamzee is looking awfully suspicious there


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2011)

Guys on the preloader instead of Play click on EOA5

Look at the numbers


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 25, 2011)

Also, god tier jade seems... pretty broken.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

god tier AND first guardian.

Holy fuck that entire flash. All of the buckets were filled


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Dave 
*Spoiler*: __ 



better get some really cool shit to keep up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyway as the legendary half avatar of Hussie I understand everything that has occured. Direct all your questions upon me, younglings, I will answer them all with my wisdom.

Also brb spamming Jade pictures in Pipe's userCP


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

@Geg:

MSPA General Discussion Thread V - Breaking the internet, one flash at a time.



@Everyone else:

What Gamzee's convo said:

TC: that's all mother fuckin done, white texted bro
TC: NOW WHAT?


TC: oh yeah?
TC: AND JUST WHAT THE MOTHERFUCK IS IT
TC: that we motherfuckin are?
TC: ?

S U C K E R S


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Thread Title should be
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That or 


*Spoiler*: __ 



God Tiers are on the house


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

I guess concerning Gamzee's mental state: He's still schitzo, but he's no longer murderous schitzo.

@TV:

Where were they when they did the tumor?
Did that in fact create the Green Sun?
How did they get tiger?
WHY DID YOU HAVE TO KILL OFF SO MANY GOOD CHARACTERS?!??!


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

DAMN I really don't want Aradia to be evil but DAMN that look on her face when she's looking at the Sun right after
*Spoiler*: __ 



the LE part 


is so evil.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Where were they when they did the tumor?


At the Green Sun.


Sunuvmann said:


> Did that in fact create the Green Sun?


Sure seems that way.


Sunuvmann said:


> How did they get tiger?


Same way Aradia did.


Sunuvmann said:


> WHY DID YOU HAVE TO KILL OFF SO MANY GOOD CHARACTERS?!??!


Because you are sad.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Bullshit, that's how she always looked.

She's happy to see her friends.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spoiler tag it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



does this mean that when Cal was influencing Gamz, it was as Scratch?

Just, hopy shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

> Same way Aradia did.


He does need to explain that bit.

Since seems mighty close to pulling out of ass.

Best I can reckon it is "have dream self on dream tablet in the middle of mighty big explosion"

(In Aradia's case, blowing up planet, in Dave and Rose, igniting of a star)


----------



## Sylar (Oct 25, 2011)

My body was not ready...










*EVERYTHING IS OFFICIALLY BETTER FOREVER!*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Also temporary rule:

Whoever is the page topping post, repost the link for any stragglers.

Edit: jk, AH included it on site lol.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

YFW The spirit of Lord English has possessed both Dave and Rose!


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Bullshit, that's how she always looked.
> 
> She's happy to see her friends.



Looking closer the look isn't downright evil, but it's somewhat malicious not in a bad way but it's not a straight up smile.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He does need to explain that bit.
> 
> Since seems mighty close to pulling out of ass.
> 
> ...



Aradia's dream self never woke up due to her dying before entering the medium. Thus it was placed on the special quest bed in the centre of derse, left comatose/dead.

When Aradia suicided in her bot, that caused her dreamself to be brought back.


*Spoiler*: __ 



On the Dave/Rose side, it's less clear. Both had only their dream selves, Rose's normal self being killed by Jack and Dave's by Jade/Jack 2x bullet redirection combo.

The specific reason that the destruction of their dream selves on that quest bed caused their ascension is unknown, unless perhaps Aradia blowing herself up killed her dreamself by proxy and that revived her as god tier.

So my theory would be that a single life with no other self can die on their special quest bed on prospit/derse and become god tier. A backup god tier method basically.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So the explosion creates the green sun. Oh scratch you card


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

Scratch is officially the greatest. Not that ever needed to be confirmed before.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was everything a lie, then? Even the not lying? Or a prank?


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2011)

Another great thing about the flash

No Vriska


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Wait so does that mean 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Davesprite disappears forever?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

Also this thread title needs to be change to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The AR Memorial Thread




.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> Another great thing about the flash
> 
> No Vriska




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Snowman bleeding blue


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> Another great thing about the flash
> 
> No Vriska



Don't worry I heard hussie is making an entire separate flash just for her .


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

What if Aradia knew. Fuck don't be evil Don't be evil
Don't be evil
Don't be evil
Don't be evil
Don't be evil
Don't be evil
Don't be evil
Don't be evil
Don't be evil
Don't be evil


Also now that the flash a has come time for my holloween set


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Wait so does that mean
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the same for a bit, but the second time I noticed she took the Skaian Battlefield with all the planets. With Davesprite on it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Wait so does that mean
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Or he 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fused with Dave and the wings are under the cape.




OR he is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



still alive on the tiny planet


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't care much about no Vriska

but no Eridan

fuck yes


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also IDE/THEORY.

When Jade fights someone who shit doesn't instant own, they will throw a house at her.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also I moved up from unranked to number 9 in the post whore count since the flash started.


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> Another great thing about the flash
> 
> No Vriska


You just had to say that.

Anyway, that was gr8. I need to watch it several more times.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also Dave needs to upgrade his sword I mean I know it's his Boss level sword but still John already went Past Zilly level.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Then Andrew says.

Guys that flash really winded me I'll be taking a break.


----------



## Monna (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm just glad Jade is alive and well


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also I moved up from unranked to number 9 in the post whore count since the flash started.



How do you check this?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> Another great thing about the flash
> 
> No Vriska



I am going to go and request more Vriska right now. I don't even care about her. I just want to watch you all getting mad.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I don't care much about no Vriska
> 
> but no Eridan
> 
> fuck yes



Oh you .

Now I wonder how the breaking of the wall is going to affect shit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Depends which wall it was. I mean Hussie did say something terrible would occur if she turned it on.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

I just realized that the reason the sun is twice as massive as the universe is because it's made from the energy of 2 universes exploding.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh yeah lol how did no one catch that?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

And now we wait for Lord English to do something.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

Aka you wait until EOA7 .


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I am going to go and request more Vriska right now. I don't even care about her. I just want to watch you all getting mad.



Pff, Andrew always does the opposite of what you want


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 25, 2011)

shaving cream 



of course




DA TUPDATE


HOLD ME, EVERYONE!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

I rather not ban .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> Pff, Andrew always does the opposite of what you want



Yes his permakilling of Kanaya and ascending of Eridan was such a blow to me.

Oh wait.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> How do you check this?



Click replies beside the thread name.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I just realized that the reason the sun is twice as massive as the universe is because it's made from the energy of 2 universes exploding.





Platinum said:


> Oh yeah lol how did no one catch that?



I figured it much earlier and it's all through the official MSPA forums 

doze.jpg


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

also Jade made the trolls' universe, I think

Tadpole fell in the Forge, used to smelt things together, but more importantly

It was in an eight ball 

*cough* Snowman *cough*

also Geg is officially the man, it's him


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yes his permakilling of Kanaya and ascending of Eridan was such a blow to me.
> 
> Oh wait.



It was to us all


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2011)

PUREHEARTED

FUCKING

MONARCH

ALL THE GODTIER KIDS

ALL OF THEM

PUREHEARTED

FUCKING 

MONARCH

HE IS ALREADY HERE

DID I MENTION HOW AWESOME PM OBTAINING THE RING IS

BECAUSE IT FUCKING IS


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

is there fanart posted yet?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Jegus I know the fanbase is fast but this is just ridiculous


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

PM wouldn't have obtained the ring without the selfless sacrifice of the aimless renegade .


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2011)

I need some new fanart of PM right away, or at least a pic of her from the flash when she faces off against Jack.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

RIP Newsgrounds


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Although no God Tier Dave art yet. I am disappointed.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to make some god tier Dave fanart right this instant


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

All I have on hand


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

I made it guys, and it's a masterpiece


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2011)

Magnificent


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

I wanted to make sure it was really good

so I even made it in Photoshop


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 25, 2011)

THE WAIT IS OVER.

NOW TO WAIT FOR CASCADE TO FINISH DOWNLOADING.

ALSO, WHERE IS PROMISED NEW SOUNDTRACK?


----------



## Didi (Oct 25, 2011)

holy


holy



jesus



fuck



i am speechless



that was beautiful


so amazing



hussie = god


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

With apologies to Plat, but I needed to do this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

*THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT! I CAME TUBS NOT BUCKETS. TUBS ! *


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> also Jade made the trolls' universe, I think
> 
> Tadpole fell in the Forge, used to smelt things together, but more importantly
> 
> ...



to add to the above

the liquid in the eight ball is blue


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn it TV I was gonna do that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT! I CAME TUBS NOT BUCKETS. TUBS ! *



You seem happy maybe I need to link you to some FUTA Furry Jade fanart.

**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

*NOOB SHUT YOUR DIRTY WHORE MOUTH !
IT'S GRISTMAS YOU CUNT !*


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 25, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuu- what a time for a slow internets watching it on youtube only 5 min in.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 25, 2011)

KH post the images on seperate lines and not side by side. It's annoying otherwise.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

oh my god

But I can say that I have never played a prank on you, and no statement I have made to you thus far, or will make in this conversation, will contain any trace of falsehood for the sake of setting up a joke or a prank, with the exception of the joke I just made, and another one I will make very soon.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

NEW ALBUM         .


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

I see a feferi theme :33.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Oct 25, 2011)

I finished it.

...I-I don't know what to say.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

Downloading as we speak


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

One of you need to upload the album


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

it happened in the doomed timeline, too


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 25, 2011)

Didn't even realize it was 10/25 til this thread changed titles. Time to partake :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

My gog why is Feferi's theme so epic.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2011)

Man it's been hours where is new prototyped PM fanart. :/


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2011)

Old fanart, but still :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Didi (Oct 25, 2011)

So Cascade was 13:14


wow


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Oct 25, 2011)

Quote from /co/

>yfw the penultimate fight of homestuck is going to be a postal worker vs a dog


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

How about that flash, eh guys?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

N0pe            .


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

Also, for those who don't get it, Jade is crossing the Yellow Yard that Hussie set up between two fourth walls.

At her scale, the universe will have finished resetting by the time she enters the other fourh wall.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

What does the 4th wall do, exactly?


----------



## mali (Oct 25, 2011)

My body was so not ready 





No god-tier dave though


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

The fuck you talking about Mali? Watch there were totally tigers


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also what kind of card is that, "DIES" I highly doubt there exists a card game where a card that isn't a creature/pokemon/monster/hero/whatever "dies" and doesn't have stats?


----------



## mali (Oct 25, 2011)

dood.....ithe card is just a card

as in fanmade 

as in lol mad

as in serves no particular purpose


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Relax bro I'm kidding you. But seriously watch the flash again.


----------



## mali (Oct 25, 2011)

lol okay.

Its great because its been so long.

Like the first chap of HxH after Togashis hibernation.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

One of you fagets work me up a dave/davesprite set

kthnxbai


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

Also why is godtier dave not a feathery asshole?


----------



## Didi (Oct 25, 2011)

Because Davesprite is a different Dave

So he didn't ascend into him

Like Jade did into her sprite

Which was the same Jade


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Feathery asshole Dave would have been awesome beyond belief.

Maybe too broken though seeing as how Aradia is just normal god tier and pretty beastly.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also Confirmed Sollux taller than Terezi and Karkat.

And since it appears they are an equal distance in the background, Gamzee taller than Kanaya.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

(V)(;,,,(V)


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh my God the EOA flash was beautiful AND MY BABIES <333333333333333333 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mldr4sSV4s[/YOUTUBE]

While I thoroughly enjoyed it, I have to say, Jade godtiering and in doing so becoming a First Guardian herself and rescuing all the planets and all that jazz, brings her dangerously close to the reason I disliked her so much in the first place for a while: Way too Mary Sue. :I

Also @KT: I thought of your Gristmas when John killed the horde yielding plentiful amounts of grist.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

But one thing I'm definitely happy about the Flash having proved wrong: The kids didn't set Jack lose upon the troll session. He came there himself.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Also mind fucking blown @ penultimate battle being dog v. postal worker


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Did Jack go there knowingly or did he just know it was a safe place?

That is the question


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunny who hates jade for being a Mary Sue
Sunny who likes vriska
ITT: Sunny being a total jackass

But more importantly

I want feathery assholetier Dave or at least let that green sun bath give them awesome powers as well

Also WQ, WV, WK, AR 

But most importantly.

PM has now evolved into Primal Monarch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Well he did have the God Dog's omniscience.

But I think at first he went to escape the Scratch. Then he was like lol this place is a shithole, time to go back.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sunny who hates jade for being a Mary Sue
> Sunny who likes vriska
> ITT: Sunny being a total jackass
> 
> ...


I don't really like her. I just don't loathe her as much any more.

She was a magnificent bitch who was evolving from cold hearted to sympathetic. I d'aww'd.


So many dead T_____T

Like fucking Deathly Hallows up in this bitch.

@Last point:


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

The exiles, WHY HUSSIE WHY stop killing everyone I love ;AAA;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

BTW

I'm hereby dubbing what Rose and Dave and Aradia layed/stood on as....


THE QUEST FUTON


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

OH AND SPADES BETTER FIND HIS WAY TO THE 4TH WALL HUSSIE BOO YAH'D THROUGH AND ESCAPE THAT END OF THE UNIVERSE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

I like to think what PM said when entering:

Don't worry Serenity. I'm going to avenge the shit out of him.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

GodTier Dave art.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

IIT: Sunny still being terrible


Hey skotty.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2011)

Feels good to be back!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> IIT: Sunny still being terrible
> 
> 
> Hey skotty.


Quiet you.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 25, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Anyway as the legendary half avatar of Hussie I understand everything that has occured. Direct all your questions upon me, younglings, I will answer them all with my wisdom.
> 
> Also brb spamming Jade pictures in Pipe's userCP



Joke on you, can't hotlink pictures from zerochan, also downloading that flash as the speed of light.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sunny who hates jade for being a Mary Sue
> Sunny who likes vriska
> ITT: Sunny being a total jackass
> 
> ...


Originally Posted by zenieth View Post
IIT: Sunny still being terrible


Hey skotty.

Sunny what did I do I don't understand...


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Skotty, that set


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow Jade became a furry. 
=o

surprising.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Skooter, which part should I make myself a set of?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Also worth mentioning.

When Sollux sends the asteroid off. I kinda want to see a fanart of StarTrekStuck

With Karkat going MAXIMUM WARP MISTER CAPTOR


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Kind of random, it was mixed in with the God Tier dump


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Skotty said:


> The exiles, WHY HUSSIE WHY stop killing everyone I love ;AAA;





Dat Rose, HHHNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like to think what PM said when entering:
> 
> Don't worry Serenity. I'm going to avenge the shit out of him.



You ever have those moments when you read something in someones voice but you don't know who's voice that is.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> GodTier Dave art.



And yet Aradia doesn't have any maid gear.

Feels bad man.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also Does Jade have massive self love now that she has Bec inside her?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also other things to keep in mind assuming Noir has FG level omniscience he knows that his only friend (DD) is dead.

More importantly he knew that Jade would come back to life, would come back to life far stronger than him. So I guess he assumes/knows she won't hunt him down and kill him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

@KH:


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also you know WV may be alive Slicks has had worse (I consider blindness, and arm ripping worse than punching a whole through a stomach), and yes he maybe a higher ranking piece but whatever.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> @KH:





Need to spread


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

All they have so far


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

HEE HEE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

When from Davesprite's perspective GIANT JADE was rising over the horizon, I imagined Davesprite thinking very perverted thoughts.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> When from Davesprite's perspective GIANT JADE was rising over the horizon, I imagined Davesprite thinking very perverted thoughts.



I wish I didn't agree with this.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

dumb...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> HEE HEE



Glorious.

On another note I've watched the flash 12 times now. The music is just godly.

And I've been spamming the acapella midnight crew song all day as well.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

having it downloaded is the most amazing thing, really.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

I understand now.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 25, 2011)

Now everything makes sense.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Joke on you, can't hotlink pictures from zerochan, also downloading that flash as the speed of light.



ah whores. Oh well the gesture was there in spirit. Suck on it.


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 25, 2011)

Sup thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

UPDATE NEPETA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope that he doesn't do a start of Act 6 flash.

I don't feel like waiting anymore.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

DON'T YOU LEAVE THAT LONG EVER AGIAN WHO.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

> Why, OF COURSE there will be a Can Town! There will always be a Can Town, even if your particular Can Town falls to naught. CAN TOWN resides not in your complex city planning or excellent voter approval rates, but rather, inside your citizens. Inside the BAMBOO SHOOTS and PEACHES so carefully sealed inside the glimmering metal hides of your FAITHFUL CITIZENS, lies the real Can Town.
> 
> It's the pioneering spirit that claimed and cultivated the wilderness to form homes and livelihoods! It's the neighborly care that brings everyone together in times of crisis! It's the determined camaraderie that formed as we oppose those jerks in CANVILLE!
> 
> ...



My heart actually hurts.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm copying your set scott just a heads up.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

Stealing my set


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

If anyone else wants a gif set or any particular art, lemme know.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you convert the flash to .avi or something, Sunny? 38O


----------



## Sylar (Oct 25, 2011)

God I'd kill for a PM prototyped set but I just got this Mr. Freeze set.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh I don't have the same Photoshop I guess 38C Darn...
I might can covert the Youtube video to .avi though...


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> DON'T YOU LEAVE THAT LONG EVER AGIAN WHO.



Heh heh, alright.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

:33                                   .


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

> Parcel Mistress
> 
> Peregrine Mendicant
> 
> ...


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Trippy space shit


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Makes sense.

Kind of.


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 25, 2011)

How low did the thread get before the big update?

I simply must know.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

No, no you don't want to know.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

The age of buckets has passed. We really don't want to go down that road again.

pages and pages of shedick


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

Look Who's back.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of Batman.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Foreshadowing?


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 25, 2011)

*Hmmmm...*

Hey did anyone of you notice the Wizard of Oz reference in Jade's god tier outfit?


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopper, why can't I rep you?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

GUYS

NEW GOD TIER HOODIES

GO GO GO

Sooyoung's english speech at the fan meeting


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Mod Wangst of the OBD variety


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Oct 25, 2011)

I didn't notice the first time I watched the flash, but I did the second time. God/Dog!Jade is awesome, like the entire flash was.

As for the Hoodies, they're probably for the post-Scratch players, whoever they might be. Unfortunately, seeing that Hero of Heart Godhood reminds me that I'll never see my patron troll Nepeta wear it.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> GUYS
> 
> NEW GOD TIER HOODIES
> 
> ...





King Hopper said:


> Foreshadowing?



latetotheparty.gif


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I didn't notice the first time I watched the flash, but I did the second time. God/Dog!Jade is awesome, like the entire flash was.
> 
> As for the Hoodies, they're probably for the post-Scratch players, whoever they might be. Unfortunately, seeing that Hero of Heart Godhood reminds me that I'll never see my patron troll Nepeta wear it.



Oh hey, look. Now I'm not the only one who bears the stigmata.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I didn't notice the first time I watched the flash, but I did the second time. God/Dog!Jade is awesome, like the entire flash was.
> 
> As for the Hoodies, they're probably for the post-Scratch players, whoever they might be. *Unfortunately, seeing that Hero of Heart Godhood reminds me that I'll never see my patron troll Nepeta wear it.*



That is called pessimism. 

Also, welcome.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

This sexy ass set....


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

Join, we need more blues & greens. And whatever is  in between.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

If Plat and I dream about God Tier Eridan, then you dream about God Tier Nepeta all you want honey! 38D


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

Goddammit somethings in my eye, I'm not crying......


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> latetotheparty.gif



I'm certain I was the first to mention the new Heart and Mind hoodies here


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

>Ra's al Ghul
>Pronounced Raish not Raz

WAT


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I'm certain I was the first to mention the new Heart and Mind hoodies here



Already posted the images of them only two posts above.

But I digress.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

OH GOD FANDOM'S SWITCH FINALLY GOT FLIPPED.

EITHER THAT OR JAPAN.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

They've been calling Dave and Rose nuns all day, where have you been bro...


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Rose looks more like a ninja to me.

Also 



This is adorable in a weird kind of way.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

I see rose as more monk/jedish


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Already posted the images of them only two posts above.
> 
> But I digress.



I can't see your pics


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

You dumb fucks she's a gypsy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

RINGTONE HOOOOOOOOOOO



(If my phone would stop acting shitty and connect to my laptop.)


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

That would totally be my ringtone if my crappy Nokia phone accepted anything apart from crappy 3 second loops that need to be company approved.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

also important

why is the RP still not anywhere?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF OH DAVE


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> also important
> 
> why is the RP still not anywhere?



This is a very important question that I demand be answered immediately.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm starting it friday. 

I'm trying to get as many people as possible before then.


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2011)

man, you know what would've made that flash just PERFECT

lord english


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Stop rubbing it in


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

E06 flash.....


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2011)

also I'm fully expecting all the alive trolls to become god tier and all the dead trolls too cuz I wanna I wanna I wanna


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

shit said:


> also I'm fully expecting all the alive trolls to become god tier and all the dead trolls too cuz I wanna I wanna I wanna



yes yes yes please hussie PLEASE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

New set.

I'm not entirely satisfied with the avy.

So if you see any HQ John farts, lay em here.


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 25, 2011)

shit said:


> man, you know what would've made that flash just PERFECT
> 
> lord english



Ouch. Just. Ouch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

The thing I worry about with Lord English is he's a villain who has been hyped for so long, however he appears, it will quite likely disappoint or fail to live up to the expectations


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

Nominating Sollux for the Mod position


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Whatchu talkin bout KH


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Hero of Mind, Hero of Heart. In case it's not obvious by now, we're going to put out all twelve god tier designs, two at a time, to complete the set. Preemptively canonical! Guaranteed. Will they show up in the comic? Will they show up on your body?? I will answer the former. You, the latter.



Oh, Hussie!


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 25, 2011)

shit said:


> also I'm fully expecting all the alive trolls to become god tier and all the dead trolls too cuz I wanna I wanna I wanna





Skotty said:


> yes yes yes please hussie PLEASE





King Hopper said:


> Nominating Sollux for the Mod position



M.O.D. 

10char


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

I still want to know who the chick is that is modeling em.

Is it Halftruth?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Ah, mage of doom. Got it.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ah, mage of doom. Got it.



...?

OH WAIT

I GET IT


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

I love how Sollux is still wearing Feferi's goggles.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

_I_ love how being half-dead reignited his bifurcation powers.

Also, his face is cracking.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

Rage hoodie? 

also RP might start Friday but I'm going to send out invites to every single regular poster in this thread sometime tonight

we're going to get more players and it's going to be fantastic


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The thing I worry about with Lord English is he's a villain who has been hyped for so long, however he appears, it will quite likely disappoint or fail to live up to the expectations



Did the EOA fail to meet up with expectations ? No, now shut the fuck up and smoke this amazing drug we call Homestuck with me.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2011)

Can one of you dongs toss me a dl link for the album.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

I laughed at the word "dong". 

Now I hate myself.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Man can you imagine what the EoA7 flash will be like, Hussie will probably start Christmas and finish 4/13/13.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

Act 7 is going to be an epilogue.


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Man can you imagine what the EoA7 flash will be like, Hussie will probably start Christmas and finish 4/13/13.



he'll finish it in three weeks but make us wait til 4/13/13 cuz numbers


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

Exactly, why would a epilogue flash have to be as long as the EOA5 flash ?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 25, 2011)

One thing I'm interested in is seeing how PM uses her FG abilites. All Jack and Bec ever did was warp around and blow shit the fuck up.



Sunuvmann said:


> >Ra's al Ghul
> >Pronounced Raish not Raz
> 
> WAT



Duh


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

just sent an invite to seventeen prospective RPers plus KT so he could see the invite.

I'd of sent one to Skotty but he has blocked PM 

I went back like ten pages at most, so think I missed some people like Paul and Geg, but I'm sure they frequent enough to notice the RP eventually 

I encourage everyone to join


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> just sent an invite to seventeen prospective RPers plus KT so he could see the invite.
> 
> I'd of sent one to Skotty but he has blocked PM
> 
> ...



Deserves to be top paged.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Bonus tracks

Send

Nao.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 25, 2011)

Also I just realized you know who else was there when the Green sun formed/when 2 universes ended?

DD, yeah he was dead, but all I'm saying is he'll come back to life as Lord English.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Bonus tracks
> 
> Send
> 
> Nao.



Yes, please and thank you.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also I just realized you know who else was there when the Green sun formed/when 2 universes ended?
> 
> DD, yeah he was dead, but all I'm saying is he'll come back to life as Lord English.



I thought this was the obvious implication.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

>Condesce: Assimilate


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
> shit


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Talia al Ghul's ass. 

No wonder Bruce hit that.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh yessss :33


----------



## Pipe (Oct 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Talia al Ghul's ass.
> 
> No wonder Bruce hit that.



lol that was the same thing my roommates said when I was playing that part


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

Pipe said:


> lol that was the same thing my roommates said when I was playing that part



Something for me to look forward to.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

Where the fuck s my set faggets?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel bad for jack

PM is going to show him her stabs.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2011)

Or PM beats the tar out of Jack for ruining her entire life and slaughtering what's left of her species/friends.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Where the fuck s my set faggets?



Sweet Signless, you're back too.

(;


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2011)

scary but good


just  good


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

I just saw what was unmistakably my brother on NF

oh god no


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2011)

so, gamzee has a relationship with scratch

discuss


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

it's his grandson


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2011)

scratch gets gamzee hooked on slime as a grubling and then sets up his murderous withdrawel episode on the asteroid?

scratch plants the notion of the mirthful messiahs into gamzee's head?

scratch tells gamzee to pet an abused kitty so he'll get scratched and come to hate cats and little troll girls that act like them?

could be


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

inb4 yaoi...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 25, 2011)

Gamzee fathered Cal

Cal was a genetic donor of Scratch

Grandson


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 25, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Wow Jade became a furry.
> =o
> 
> surprising.



Jade's been a furry since jump street. She just finally attained her fursona.



Sunuvmann said:


> If anyone else wants a gif set or any particular art, lemme know.



A Dave Tier set.

Also btw




Just like in the animays.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2011)

I wonder how Cal views Dave.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

BITCHES

SET!


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 25, 2011)

I can make you guys sets if you specify wwhat you want and whether you want gifs, or images, or fanarts, or a combo.
I used to work in a set shop so~


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2011)

zeni wants a rose/dave set


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

I want the dave half of skotty's first sig image and the image of feathery asshole dave looking at furry Jade.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2011)

Well if Zenieth gets a dave set then I want a PM set


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

PM the best.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 25, 2011)

We knew he had it in him.


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2011)

I was half-right


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

>PM
>Him

>What?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 25, 2011)

But you all-sexy shit :33


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2011)

Scratch was just busy playing with his chess pieces.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2011)

So does this mean that Jade went to Hussie's universe or the trolls?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

I still can't get over the fact that Hussie single handedly killed Newgrounds in one flash. :rofl


----------



## zenieth (Oct 26, 2011)

Crackwhores'll do that


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2011)

Nepeta's god tier tee is  tier.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNeKbfEVi0g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I WAS NOT READY


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 26, 2011)

So if Gamzee is Cal's father, is Dave the mother?


----------



## mali (Oct 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I can make you guys sets if you specify wwhat you want and whether you want gifs, or images, or fanarts, or a combo.
> I used to work in a set shop so~



Stock: 
Effects: awesome effects....awesome 
Size: as big as allowed on nf
Border: Normal border
Type: Set

Do your thang Skotty.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 26, 2011)

> The good news is I won’t repeat these mistakes in the future, and will know how to approach a project of this size more efficiently. The good-slash-bad news is this shouldn’t be an issue. I don’t see myself doing another animation this long for the rest of the series. Not even close, in fact. This was, in terms of cinematic gravitas, the high point of the series. It’s the conclusion to act five which all the setup demanded. It is the BIG ONE. A challenge I set out to do, for as much as any other reason, to see if I could


.

Welp at least we know even if he makes a flash about 7min long It won't take anywhere near as long as this. Sadly since 80% is close I'd say longest flash we could hope to see from now on will be about 9:30 give or take 30 seconds.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 26, 2011)

Also reading his comments just how long were Rose and Dave in the Sun?

I mean Aradia has been waiting for them for a while.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 26, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> So does this mean that Jade went to Hussie's universe or the trolls?



The "trolls", Hussie being the author knew that at the size Jade's ship was relative to the gate, the time it would take her to cross 1 yard would be long enough for the universe to settle down.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Time within the incisisphere is relative.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Placing bets on what we can expect from start of act 6:

I bet the first page will be kid Grandma Harley in the rebooted universe in a page reminiscent of this:


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 26, 2011)

True but when you're in relatively the same place time passes the same doesn't it.


Also still hoping for that DD resurrecting into LE.


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2011)

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Decapitation seems to be AH's favorite cause of death.

Lets examine that...
Jade: Blown up
CD: Stabbed to shit
King: Decapitated
Queen: Stabbed
AR: Decapitated
WV: Punched through
DD: Decapitated
Snowman: Shot

Well I guess stabbing overall is probably AH's favorite overall. What with Stabby McStabdog. But He certainly uses it a lot on Exiles.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 26, 2011)

I do wonder if that anti homestuck blog knows the band wagon and au it has started...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Idk if anyone posted this overnight. I don't really care.














WOG explaination of the flash.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Idk if anyone posted this overnight. I don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Time and space do not work comprehensibly in the furthest ring.
> 
> How can the sun just have been created, when it was there all along, fueling Bec and Doc Scratch for ages, and more recently, Bec Noir, Jadesprite, etc? See above.
> 
> ...



In other words, Hussie just pulled off a Gunbuster and took the aspect of time & space to heart.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Well to an extent its causality.

I mean if one of the components of the sun is the universe that just got killed, it'd be some really weird time shit to see the light of that sun before the component of its creation was used.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well to an extent its *causality*.
> 
> I mean if one of the components of the sun is the universe that just got killed, it'd be some really weird time shit to see the light of that sun before the component of its creation was used.



Now I'm getting this thought in my head like "the Green Sun has always been made, the act of creating it is merely a formality".


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Well yeah. That's how predestination in MSPA works.

If you vary off the path, you die lol.


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2011)

If that's true then we know the children lose and there's no point to even reading it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2011)

I like how the art style is kind of never consistent.

John looks different once again.


then again other artists do the same thing.

Jade's new nose is terrible btw, she better get plastic surgey for that thing....but I guess it fits in with the traditional "witch" with the pickle nose.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Idk if anyone posted this overnight. I don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link removed Here you go  a third part now


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2011)

that explains the change in art style from time to time


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Link removed Here you go  a third part now





> A summary: after he put Jade on her quest bed, he looked up and realized he didn?t have much time. The scratch was about to wipe out the session. So, he fled the session through one of the only ways available, by riding a meteor through a portal back to Earth.


This actually bodes kind of well for Spades.

If he'd think the same way as the other Jack, after killing Snowman, while she's dying he'd hightail it out of the universe any way he can (likely the boo yah wall)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

All of Act 5 could be subtitled “Jack Noir Kills Everybody” and that’s pretty much the guiding principle I had in structuring it from the start. Jack Noir has killed every major character, in one way or another (with maybe a few exceptions, like PM), including the entire population of two universes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Her role as Snowman also suited Lord English’s purposes, as her death provided the mechanism for his entrance, as well as contributed to the creation of the green sun. This appears to be a pattern with LE, enslaving various women, who can only die by completing their term of service, and vice versa. He recruited Aradia’s and Feferi’s ancestors in the same way. *From the perspective of LE as a crime boss rather than an immortal demon, he’s somewhat like a ruthless pimp.* Whoever he is. This is one of the few major questions lingering, in case you didn’t notice.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 26, 2011)

Link removed
Damn Homestuck gets some amazing art


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

They look like power rangers!


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 26, 2011)

I like how god Tiers are supposed to be this super-exclusive end-game stuff that usually doesn't even happen,_ and yet_, the most disastrous failure of a session casualty has ever known has all the players get it without really trying.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Its a consolation prize for having an unwinable game.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 26, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Jade's new nose is terrible btw, she better get plastic surgey for that thing....but I guess it fits in with the traditional "witch" with the pickle nose.


I'm not the only one who thought that then. Ever other aspect of the design is great but the nose...


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 26, 2011)

Dat PM


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Oct 26, 2011)

Link removed
omg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> This actually bodes kind of well for Spades.
> 
> If he'd think the same way as the other Jack, after killing Snowman, while she's dying he'd hightail it out of the universe any way he can (likely the boo yah wall)



Except Jack had FG near-omniscience to fall back on and that's how he got out.

Anyway, as of now, the only two things I can think of that we still need to know is how Hass got into the Medium/went a travelin and where Jaspers went when disappeared from Rose's childhood.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 26, 2011)

x 413


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R3Mj8wboV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 26, 2011)

Why do people keep saying Jack has Bec's nigh-omniscience?
I thought Scratch said Nigh-omniscience only comes to FG's formed from normally-intelligent beings? Or something?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 26, 2011)

^just noticed that.


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Except Jack had FG near-omniscience to fall back on and that's how he got out.
> 
> Anyway, as of now, the only two things I can think of that we still need to know is how Hass got into the Medium/went a travelin and where Jaspers went when disappeared from Rose's childhood.



near omniscience, ay?


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2011)

kanaya eyeing gamzee
hussie giving my crack pairing some fanservice


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

How can you tell?

Its kinda blurred.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

shit said:


> *near* omniscience, ay?



Keyword, near. Same way Doc is considered as such yet gets duped by Vriska.


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> How can you tell?
> 
> Its kinda blurred.


her pupils are obvs on the far left of her eyeballs


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Keyword, near. Same way Doc is considered as such yet gets duped by Vriska.



he doesn't have any omniscient feats AT ALL

the omiscience comes from the magic cueball scratch was ectobiologized with
if anything, jack got stupider when bec was prototyped


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2011)

retards                .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2011)

shit said:


> near omniscience, ay?



Shaving cream is beyond all immortal ken.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Dogs aren't exactly smart. :I


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2011)

shit said:


> her pupils are *obvs on the far left of her eyeballs
> *
> 
> he doesn't have any omniscient feats AT ALL
> ...



Sunny you need glasses :ho


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Dogs aren't exactly smart. :I



it's pretty much canon that cats are smarter than dogs


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Sunny you need glasses :ho


I wear glasses.

I do have the screen resolution on set pretty high.

So the image is kinda small.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Shaving cream is beyond all immortal ken.



Best. Thesis defense. Ever.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I figured man.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Best. Thesis defense. Ever.



Shaving cream is a MSPA equivalent of a WMD.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 26, 2011)

omniscience comes from the cue ball not the first guardian powers.
It's the reason why bec hoped onto the sprite to save jade instead of teleporting the meteor away


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2011)

Homestuck Vol.8 is like 10 bucks...damn.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 26, 2011)

Where is the full version free download, anyway?


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2011)

who the fuck is this?


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 26, 2011)

shit said:


> who the fuck is this?



Princess Berryboo, obvs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

So the Hero of Heart is related to the Squiddles. Friendship aneurysms ahead.


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2011)

squiddles album is the only one I haven't gotten (besides vol8)
I must remedy this


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh4CAO9rCxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

> Here is my projected date for the first page of Act 6.
> 
> 11/11/11


Mother. Fucker.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh hey, we now have a name for John's hammer

Pop-a-matic Vrillyhoo Hammer


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2011)

Well at least we get an intermission .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Mother. Fucker.



Aw for fuck sakes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh hey, we now have a name for John's hammer
> 
> Pop-a-matic Vrillyhoo Hammer



Man I was really holding out for Vriskafucker


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Nah, that's dead John.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 27, 2011)

Link removed

Not sure if this has been posted already.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 27, 2011)

IIT Jade confirmed for being able to accelerate objects to near light speed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly Jade's gone and ascended to the toppest of top tiers. I seriously doubt anything but Lord English could dismiss her.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

Nepetaquest.

Make it happen hussie. Give us it for an intermission.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Honestly Jade's gone and ascended to the toppest of top tiers. I seriously doubt anything but Lord English could dismiss her.



No jade's dog tier has one deadly weakness.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 27, 2011)

She's immortal though so it's only temporary.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 27, 2011)

Worst of all Jade seems like one of those girls who loves chocolate.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 27, 2011)

> She's immortal though so it's only temporary.


Unless she dies fighting an evil piece of chocolate which Kamikaze attacks her by jumping down her throat.

But it's not like we have an evil character who posses knowledge on chocolate or foods that contain chocolate, oh wait...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 27, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> IIT Jade confirmed for being able to accelerate objects to near light speed.





Taurus Versant said:


> Honestly Jade's gone and ascended to the toppest of top tiers. I seriously doubt anything but Lord English could dismiss her.



She went from the only one not doing much (was one of my peeves with her compared to the rest of the kids) to being THE most broken character in Homestuck.

God Tier powers + intelligence of a sprite (considering Sprites know the game in detail, helps a bit) + Bec's First Guardian powers



Platinum said:


> No jade's dog tier has one deadly weakness.



:galacticryoma


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 27, 2011)

At this point Jade could probably defeat Jack by herself.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> She's immortal though so it's only temporary.



Depends on if eating chocolate is a just or heroic death .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 27, 2011)

relevant


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 27, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> At this point Jade could probably defeat Jack by herself.



With a newspaper, which she can change the size now.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

Also listening to the new album. I really like Seranade.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> relevant







Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> With a newspaper, which she can change the size now.



A dog can't use a newspaper to attack another dog .


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2011)

Well that's all assuming Bec Blanche doesn't kill Jack first. I still don't get though why he's worried that she appeared, considering they're theoretically of equal strength.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

Jack isn't done powering up I think .

Their is still the whole adding more orbs to a ring thing that was alluded to in the rose flash.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2011)

4 (1 members and 3 guests)

Keeps happening etc.

True. And we never did learn what happened to Snowman and the troll WQ's ring. Or troll WK's scepter for that matter.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

16X Protoyped ring is obviously going to happen .


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought "Seer: Descend" was dismissing that possibility?

Oh well.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I thought "Seer: Descend" was dismissing that possibility?
> .



No it said it was theoretically possible.


That looks like it would be hard to see out of .


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 27, 2011)

11/11/11

Aquariusis 11th on the zodiac.

???


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 27, 2011)

What happened to the WK scepter I mean Jack threw it away when he was done, and that's it we don't see what happens next.

I know you could say that it's just not gonna appear again but, then you'd be like those dumbasses who thought the WK wouldn't come back... oh wait


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 27, 2011)

Also I'll lose my shit if Jack is Lord English. He is literally the only person who I wouldn't be 0kay with being LE, well Doc Scratch too. 

I'd sooner unironically accept Nepeta as LE.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Death by chocolate would be neither heroic of just. Rather, it'd be kinda derp.

So she'd resurrect after every piece lol.


----------



## mali (Oct 27, 2011)

Rogue from the first X-men movie looks like jade


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Death by chocolate would be neither heroic of just. Rather, it'd be kinda derp.
> 
> So she'd resurrect after every piece lol.



Unless of course it was an evil sentient piece of chocolate.


----------



## mali (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Death by chocolate would be neither heroic of just. Rather, it'd be kinda derp.
> 
> So she'd resurrect after every piece lol.



it's only baker's chocolate, and that shit is nasty anyway


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Well that's all assuming Bec Blanche doesn't kill Jack first. I still don't get though why he's worried that she appeared, considering they're theoretically of equal strength.



it's just that his eyes got really big

maybe he's just -EXCIT------------ED


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Bec should have the skill advantage. What with being skilled with knives already.

And had plenty of practice on his murder spree.

Though they were weak opponents and only Rose was a marginal challenge.

However, given that she took out HB with little issue, she might be as formidable...


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2011)

it's the only other of his species, and it's a girl

I say he'll turn horn dog


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Speaking of which...

I wonder if there has been any doggy style fanart....


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

Everything that goes up must come down.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 27, 2011)

Incoming squiddle intermission will purge the infedels.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2011)

/relistened to Cascade while was showering

God that violin part when Rose and Dave resurrect gives me goosebumps. So good


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /relistened to Cascade while was showering
> 
> God that violin part when Rose and Dave resurrect gives me goosebumps. So good



The scene of Rose and Dave emerging from the Green Sun is now synonymous with Sunny showering.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Im okay with this.

Because both make me feel good.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

NOPENOPENOPENOPENOPE


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2011)

shit said:


> it's just that his eyes got really big
> 
> maybe he's just -EXCIT------------ED


Jack is confirmed to have lust for woman in power.....(his romance with the galaxy lady (forgot her name))

he is probably going to try to make out, while she tries to shank him.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't even like Vriska that much, but poor John ;_;


----------



## Cadrien (Oct 27, 2011)

And now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2011)

So the things I picture happening in the near future:

-> Rebooted Earth Universe (New kids of Grandma, Hass, Bro and Mom; Grandpa John (deceased), Grandma Jade (stuffed), Adult Rose and Dave)
->John and Jade's eventual entrance to their session once they've entered
->Dave + Rose meeting up with the trolls
->Lord English's arrival
->Spades in AH's universe


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 27, 2011)

Smooth motherfucking operator right here.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 27, 2011)

oh my God


----------



## Cadrien (Oct 27, 2011)

Umm, Mazin?


Taurus Versant said:


> relevant


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> ->Spades in AH's universe



Scratch said he wasn't letting him back in, so the fifth wall is probably a no-go.

Anyway, cool story:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Most of you know that my ex reads Homestuck. (I learned this after we broke up, and I hadn't started reading it myself until after the breakup but before I knew she read it.)

Today, I was wearing my Space Hoodie, so when I passed by her in the hall (we pass every day, nodding at each other politely), she took visibly extra notice in my clothing. Didn't say anything, though.

Hours later, on my way from the library, some other girl gestures at me and says "Homestuck?". I say "Yeah" and she gestures at her legs. Black-and-white stocking with red slippers. She called it "casual dog tier". After that, we talked a bit about how rare Homestuck fans are in these parts and then parted ways.

So yeah.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

You need to follow through Cross, haven't I taught you anything ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 27, 2011)

What's that lady's rating my man, 1 to 10? cause if that's in your ballpark you best take a swing.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You need to follow through Cross, haven't I taught you anything ?



Not really, actually? Looking back, you really just recommended things to me and sent me black boo-tay pictures. I can't remember any "teachings".


Now would be a great time to start though


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

Just be chill if you see here again, don't like seek her out. 

If you know her name just be like.

"Hey, [name] how's it going. I'd be meaning to talk to you again but I never got your number."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

Then hand her your phone, don't take that number down like a chump.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just be chill if you see here again, don't like seek her out.
> 
> If you know her name just be like.
> 
> "Hey, [name] how's it going. I'd be meaning to talk to you again but I never got your number." Then hand her the phone. Should work.



Okay, this is good. Two things though:

1) What if I don't know her name

2) What if I don't own a cell phone


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

Okay be like I never got your name. 

You should be able to feel her out by that. If you feel a positive vibe follow up with the number question. Go in for a friendly hug to say goodbye. 

I guess if you don't have a cell phone number you'd could contact her on facebook but don't do it the day she told you her name. Wait like 2 days.  Then send a request and chat her up.  

Contact me l8ter for further instruction.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Crossbow talking highschool or college?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

He's in highschool, as am I.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 27, 2011)

>Sunny forgets my age




KizaruTachio said:


> Okay be like I never got your name.
> 
> You should be able to feel her out by that. If you feel a positive vibe follow up with the number question. Go in for a friendly hug to say goodbye.
> 
> ...



Alright, I don't use Facebook, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

I guess.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Silly youngins


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

All cross cmon man that's like a pussy catalog. 

Make that shit pronto. :I


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 27, 2011)

*Hey

Guys

Look.*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

Also if you have abs I suggest a shirtless pic/no homo

Say funny shit on there too you're a hilarious guy girls love that shit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> *Hey
> 
> Guys
> 
> Look.*



I was about to ask if that was the troll you made for my RP but it's just AU Sober Gamzee. 

Somehow I'm disappointed  and filled with happiness at the same time.


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 27, 2011)

*Ya know I'm deeply disturbed by this.*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> *Ya know I'm deeply disturbed by this.*



Hey guys drugs and cursing are bad.
Also sorry for my ancestors enslaving and torturing yours, I'm sure it was a big misunderstanding !


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 27, 2011)

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

Ahh Me,Who and Cross.

It's like we're some-sort of youth musketeers sailing in a sea of oldfaggotry.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Um...what the fuck...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet jegus


----------



## Pipe (Oct 27, 2011)

Who doesn't have a cellphone these days?

and lol real sober gamzee


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





KizaruTachio said:


> Also if you have abs I suggest a shirtless pic/no homo
> 
> Say funny shit on there too you're a hilarious guy girls love that shit.







We'll discuss this later.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Oct 27, 2011)

Okay, that height difference is ludicrous.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2011)

Dave's just been playing too much B-ball, making his legs grow.


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2011)

dave is the big man taking the ball to the hoop


----------



## Stroev (Oct 28, 2011)

he HASS the ball


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2011)

BY YOUR POWERS COMBINED, I AM CAPTAIN RAINBOW!




That's one way to become a white lantern


----------



## Pipe (Oct 28, 2011)

Those fuckers lobotomized Ganthet.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

Motherfuckers .


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 28, 2011)

You know tvtropes just made me realize that Dave's only on panel smile was when he was talking to Jade. Shipping go!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You know tvtropes just made me realize that Dave's only on panel smile was when he was talking to Jade. Shipping go!



Karkat was shipping them since jump street.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 28, 2011)

People like Dave aren't supposed to like furries, though.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 28, 2011)

MUST REREAD PROBLEM SLEUTH THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 28, 2011)

Not yet but it doesn’t mean *troll-style Lickitung* hasn’t tried, I just have a thing about tongues coming into contact with my eyeballs. No matter how much she tries to convince me she just “W4NTS TO T4ST3 TH3 CH3RRY D3L1C1OUSN3SS. >:]”.
 oh my God


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Karkat was shipping them since jump street.



His shitty shipping grid is going to save humanity.


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2011)

Stroev said:


> People like Dave aren't supposed to like furries, though.



holy fuck repped


that's such an amazing game



more people should know about it


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

It's time to shut up and jam .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> His shitty shipping grid is going to save humanity.



Shipping is in his blood. Remember, he likes shitty romantic comedies. 

The purrfect matesprit and he don't realize it yet.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

And he never will .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 28, 2011)

Until Hussie decides to pull a PS.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

I can see that happening .


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 28, 2011)

Nepeta next servant of Lord English.

SERVE ME CHILD, AND I SHALL RESTORE YOU TO LIFE, AND MAKE HIM LOVE YOU!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Nepeta next servant of Lord English.
> 
> SERVE ME CHILD, AND I SHALL RESTORE YOU TO LIFE, AND MAKE HIM LOVE YOU!



Like Peter and Mephisto but in reverse?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

Nepeta IS Lord English fools.

She wears an oversized coat after all .


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 28, 2011)

>Lord English binding Nepeta to eternal servitude

I'm okay with this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 28, 2011)

good thing I already hate her


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 28, 2011)

Think about it the trolls (except Gamzee) could probably never bare to bring themselves to kill Nepeta especially Karkat.

Though if Terezi decapitated her and was like Stay away from him whore. I'd buy every item for sale on the site ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> good thing I already hate her



YOU HATE NEPETA???!?

Smh KT, smh.



noobthemusical said:


> Think about it the trolls (except Gamzee) could probably never bare to bring themselves to kill Nepeta especially Karkat.
> 
> Though if Terezi decapitated her and was like Stay away from him whore. I'd buy every item for sale on the site ALL OF THEM.



Because nepeta is too :33.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2011)

LE servant Nepeta would be awesome. It'll put a spin on 'there can only be one'.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

Nepeta can be the keeper of LE's cosmic shipping wall.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 28, 2011)

>fan of vriska
>dislikes nepeta

ktcashtastelevel smh


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't even get how someone can hate nepeta.

Find her uninteresting sure... but actually hate her?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 28, 2011)

She looks like she smells weird.

She's also obviously has downs, she fucking stalks Karkat too not in a "daww" kind of way either like "this bitch has problems" kind of way. She's just a creepy as shit I don't get why people think canon Nepeta is cute. Ask Nepeta Nepeta is cute but that's it.

Only two trolls worst then her are Horsecock and Fishbitch.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

That is an odd reason to hate someone KT .

And how does liking karkat make her a creeper? She was even acknowledging that he would probably never return her feelings with jaspers, not like she is COMPLETELY delusional.

Also you hate Equius and Feferi too?

You hate all three of them less than Tavros or Sollux? Smh .


----------



## mali (Oct 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> BY YOUR POWERS COMBINED, I AM CAPTAIN RAINBOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Green Lantern line is better 

The Green Lantern Corps line is just meh.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 28, 2011)

Yet she continues to scribble her fantasies on a wall. 

Look if your appeal is being cute yet you look like you have a mental disorder and don't bathe then you fail.

Aradia is cute, Nepeta is gross.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh KT like you have never loved someone that didn't give a shit about you ?

And cats don't need to bathe, they make their own baths .


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been smh at katie for so long, I have srs chronic neck problems now


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2011)

they all bathe/sleep in slime
I'm sure they all stink to high heaven


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Nepeta can be the keeper of LE's cosmic shipping wall.



Nah she will be Lord English's heart. As long as she lives so will he.

The task of killing her will Fall to Karkat, even though she'll defeat him her love for him will prevent her from dealing the final blow. Then Terezi will come in saying GET OF HIM YOU WHORE
/FANFICTION.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2011)

She can orgy with all the alternate timeline Karkats who died in failed realities.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2011)

Btw, meant to say it a few days ago

But if anyone wondered why Jade made all the planets pokeball sized and is taking them with her, its because she promised the Denizens to save them from being de-existed


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 28, 2011)

HA I just realized now not only there's a reason why we only see Dave's shades and Rose's lips when they get the tiger, it's because it shows maturity since they now resemble their parents/look older.

Also the look Rose and Dave give each other as the clock winds down, still so epic, and sad damn thinking your gonna die young for nothing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh KT like you have never loved someone that didn't give a shit about you ?
> 
> And cats don't need to bathe, they make their own baths .



I've had crushes before but I never fucking "loved" someone before. Even then by the time I was 13 I stopped having crushes. No one I know obsessed over another peer at 13. 

Nepeta in alot of ways, espcially in this respect, is more pathetic then Tavros.


_ imo_


shit said:


> they all bathe/sleep in slime
> I'm sure they all stink to high heaven



I know they sleep in the stuff but I'm not sure they bathe in it. If so it probably has amonia and other cleaning chemicals. That would explain why Gamzee's high as fuck. 

But I assume they all have water at their hives and they probably use it to bathe.  Nepeta lives in a god damn cave. She's fucking nasty man.


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2011)

you know who else lived in a cave with minimal utilities?
aradia


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my God are you guys actually having a fight about pairings?


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2011)

not pairings

waifus


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 28, 2011)

shit said:


> you know who else lived in a cave with minimal utilities?
> aradia


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 28, 2011)

shit said:


> not pairings
> 
> waifus



Can't wait for that Vriska pillow to come in the mail. :33


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 28, 2011)

ahhh, homestuck waifus, I see. continue.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That is an odd reason to hate someone KT .
> 
> And how does liking karkat make her a creeper? She was even acknowledging that he would probably never return her feelings with jaspers, not like she is COMPLETELY delusional.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I've had crushes before but I never fucking "loved" someone before. Even then by the time I was 13 I stopped having crushes. No one I know obsessed over another peer at 13.
> 
> Nepeta in alot of ways, espcially in this respect, is more pathetic then Tavros.
> 
> ...



Oh, I see.

You're bitter.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 28, 2011)

No, Nepeta's just not cute to me, that would  be fine if her character had another purpose but she doesn't. 

She's like the polar opposite of cute, I'm sorry mang.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 28, 2011)

Nepeta is the embodiment of cute in homestuck just like John is the embodiment of derp.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 28, 2011)

John, Nepeta, and Feferi are the most adorable characters.
Well Eridan is the cutest to me, but those three are the universal cuties.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2011)

Singing Midnight Crew in Publix and not givin a fuck


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> HA I just realized now not only there's a reason why we only see Dave's shades and Rose's lips when they get the tiger, it's because it shows maturity since they now resemble their parents/look older.
> 
> Also the look Rose and Dave give each other as the clock winds down, still so epic, and sad damn thinking your gonna die young for nothing.


wut tiger<


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 28, 2011)

RemChu said:


> wut tiger<



You're kidding, right?


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cB2lIzLRGk&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> I wonder if there has been any doggy style fanart....



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLPXRVUi5Hs&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


>



blargh, fair enough

still, I see no signs of plumbing with the hive way off by itself
I doubt her elk lusus dug a well for her
maybe she bathes in a river, just like Nepeta could do


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2011)

stupid, filthy rust blood dug through the turf top soil but not deep enough to hit water


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe she bathes in slime?


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

WTF LOL


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

Might go as Gamzee to Anime boston in april.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

Since im on a gamzee mood

this is priceless


----------



## Pipe (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

AYOOOOOO SLAM A FAYGO


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 29, 2011)

So regarding this:


> Will they show up in the comic? Will they show up on your body?? I will answer the former. You, the latter.


Of the remaining troll characters, by the conventional ways to Get Tiger, that'd be impossible given the lack of dream selves and quest bed and futons having been destroyed with Prospit, Derse and their planets.

The only slightly plausible one at this point is Sollux with having the half dead body as a spare (sorta)

Maybe Kanaya could with new realty's hero of space's quest futon?


I actually think it not that far off an idea of the rebooted human session having completely different hero of titles. What with the heroes of light, time, space and breath to be migrating to their session.

So maybe Karkat and co. can bum a few quest futons to get tiger there?


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2011)

wtf do u say Get Tiger.

wtf i know waht you mean it just doesnt make sense mang


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Silly Raichu


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2011)

Because you have yet to catch that god damned tiger rem.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm already high 

wtf does that mean? OuO


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2011)

It's a memetic way to say god tier .


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2011)

bad analogy....tigers usually maul people.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 29, 2011)

Unless you got tiger.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 29, 2011)

Finally caught up with Homestuck. Pretty sure Cascade made me lose my fucking mind.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sunuvmann said:


> So regarding this:
> 
> Of the remaining troll characters, by the conventional ways to Get Tiger, that'd be impossible given the lack of dream selves and quest bed and futons having been destroyed with Prospit, Derse and their planets.
> 
> ...






Gamzee is still sort of possible...


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 29, 2011)

'this bitch is pretty hot'
very true


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Gamzee is still sort of possible...


>Planet Blown Up
>Prospit Blown Up

Him tiger getting requires just as much PnJ as the other trolls.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Planet Blown Up
> >Prospit Blown Up
> 
> Him tiger getting requires just as much PnJ as the other trolls.



Maybe he got tiger before all of that and nobody noticed?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 29, 2011)

If he and anyone else did, that'd be major pulling out of ass.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahah nice


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> If he and anyone else did, that'd be major pulling out of ass.



he'll just will himself to be godtier through the power of hatred

/uchiha


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> If he and anyone else did, that'd be major pulling out of ass.



...And       ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 29, 2011)

in case anyone hadn't seen


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 29, 2011)

Also this 

omg crying


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Fucking auspiticising Sollux.

I wanted to see her choke a batfish.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 29, 2011)

You're a horrible person.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Fucking auspiticising Sollux.
> 
> I wanted to see her choke a batfish.



Looked like Sollux was the mediator...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 29, 2011)

>Feferi doing something cool

Oh how I long for this day of canon. I'll be waiting a long time.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 29, 2011)

YFW Feferi goes Grimdark and commands a horrorterror army against Jack.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> YFW Feferi goes Grimdark and commands a horrorterror army against Jack.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> YFW Feferi goes Grimdark and commands a horrorterror army against Jack.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Not Jack.

Lord English.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 29, 2011)

That in conjunction with 6 living trolls, 4 god-tier humans, and an omnipotent mail woman MAY be enough to give them a chance.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh. Fucking. Lol.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh. Fucking. Lol.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 29, 2011)

> The FBI is monitoring a growing gang with members across the country who dress in customary colors, assemble for rowdy annual meetings and *control the trade of an obscure Midwestern soft drink.* They are Juggalos.



Wow.

...Really?


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2011)

WRRRRRRRRRRRY

Karkat screams


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 29, 2011)

This thread lacks Gamzee.


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh. Fucking. Lol.



The FBI knows they have to act before they sober up .


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 30, 2011)

Remchu why is FemDave pleasuring herlsef?


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Remchu why is FemDave pleasuring herlsef?



I noticed the hand on her crouch area too. whatever


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 30, 2011)

Did any of you ever post a link containing the Bonus albums.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Oct 30, 2011)

> Ask serious question

> Follow with absurd fanart


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm not sure if hate you all or I love you all. 

The line is so blurred.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 30, 2011)

But seriously, we need that album.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 30, 2011)

That is extremely silly.


----------



## WhoElse (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys remember...


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)

Makes Sense.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Oct 30, 2011)

Holy fuckballs, Hopper. Could you at least spoiler the stuff?

Edit: Okay then


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2011)

yes**


----------



## Pipe (Oct 30, 2011)

This is why gamzee is the best character of all


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)

Another victory for SCIENCE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 30, 2011)

No he doesn't have friends because he's a huge douche.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh Eri baby...


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 30, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Another victory for SCIENCE



It all makes sense...


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 30, 2011)

>6:66

SATAN DAVE


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >6:66
> 
> SATAN DAVE


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No he doesn't have friends because he's a huge douche.



that's the joke


----------



## Sylar (Oct 30, 2011)

KH is clearly incapable of putting more than one image in a single post for some reason.

It's kind of annoying.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> KH is clearly incapable of putting more than one image in a single post for some reason.
> 
> It's kind of annoying.



Seconded.

Also, Devil!Dave is best Dave.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 30, 2011)

As if Terezi wouldn't immediately start licking his face.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 30, 2011)

GEG fuse KH's together.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 30, 2011)

Saves time, I guess. The pages also keeps reloading too quick on the iPod. If it's really that bad I'll start jamming them back together then, now that I have my comp.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 30, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Saves time, I guess. The pages also keeps reloading too quick on the iPod. If it's really that bad I'll start jamming them back together then, now that I have my comp.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Protip: Put it all in one spoiler.

Better Protip: Use the fanart thread.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 30, 2011)

It's like her and Lexy are the best people on the team.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 30, 2011)

yfw act 6 and Skyrim come out on the same day.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 30, 2011)

Da fucks your set from Katie?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 30, 2011)

Idk I saw a funny gif on reddit and I set'd it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 30, 2011)

Probably a basketball game or some shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmuIY4IZaNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 30, 2011)

_ahem 
_


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2011)

KT what is with your set ?

Is there something you wish to come clean about ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 31, 2011)

It took me a while to realize but I'm actually dressed as the Master for Halloween.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2011)

You sir have good taste.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 31, 2011)

Is john the weakest Kid again?

Or is it Rose?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 31, 2011)

Feat wise?

It's Dave.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 31, 2011)

Guys, I hesitate to ask, but is it wrong to write an entire erotic fanfiction based on one perfect sentence?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2011)

Well GT Rose...we aren't exactly sure what she can do.

Dave I'd imagine'd be similar to Aradia. But with more hack n' slash.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 31, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Guys, I hesitate to ask, but *is it wrong to write an entire erotic fanfiction* based on one perfect sentence?



The answer to the bolded will always be yes.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 31, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The answer to the bolded will always be yes.



I'm glad I asked, then.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh my god. Fucking adorable.

I wore my John Green Slime Ghost shirt today.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying GT John shirt and a GT Space Hoodie


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 31, 2011)

That feel when you have no homestuck clothes......


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That feel when you have no homestuck clothes......



You're lucky. You get to choose from the income deluge of hoodies.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm a juggalo. pics later.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm planning on a Space Hoodie and Mind Shirt when I have some spare cash to my name.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 31, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I'm a juggalo. pics later.



> Calls FBI


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 31, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm planning on a Space Hoodie and Mind Shirt when I have some spare cash to my name.



I own a Space Hoodie and am planning on getting a Mind Shirt.

...


----------



## Pipe (Oct 31, 2011)

I would really like a homestuck hoodie since I will really use it because it's cold where I study but fuck the shipping.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 31, 2011)

Holy mother of God, the shipping.

It took about a month for the order alone to get through.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2011)

So this local company which does on glass printing, , I'm trying to see how much it'd cost and how big a print I can get of this:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 31, 2011)

Help me


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 31, 2011)

they're so CUTE OMG


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2011)

Such a good mother.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2011)

Skotty said:


> they're so CUTE OMG


I'm wearing that shirt right nao!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 31, 2011)

AMAZING IN EVERY SENSE OF THE WORD


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 31, 2011)

The dialogue is HBO tier, dear god.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 31, 2011)

The ending SO CASH.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 31, 2011)

..did he just try to sass the Highblood?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 31, 2011)

It's canon, it has to be.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2011)

He ripped him in two


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 31, 2011)

SO. FREAKING. BADASS.


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 31, 2011)

ScotAccent!Dualscar, wwhere have you been all my life?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 31, 2011)

FUCK YOU SNOW



> All of western Mass. lost power the other night because of some sort of absurd spooky pre-Halloween snowstorm. Yesterday morning I figured it’d probably take a week or so to fix the grid so I immediately got the hell out of dodge. Staying with people in Boston for a while.
> 
> I was planning on posting something today, but I guess that’ll be delayed somewhat. Maybe. I’ll see what I can do


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2011)

God hates MSPA fans.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> AMAZING IN EVERY SENSE OF THE WORD





King Hopper said:


> SO. FREAKING. BADASS.



wow those were awesome




Sunuvmann said:


> God hates MSPA fans.



He has the rights to hate us.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2011)

I tried to do a candycorn vampire camwhore.

But fucking candycorn is to brittle and doesnt stick well


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2011)

Skotty said:


> they're so CUTE OMG



The Jade is nice jail bait


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I tried to do a candycorn vampire camwhore.
> 
> But fucking candycorn is to brittle and doesnt stick well



You're supposed to put it between your canines and your top lip.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2011)

Hopefully we get an update today .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 1, 2011)

It'd be lucky if we did.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2011)

You never know.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 1, 2011)

Predictions on what the mini-intermission will contain?


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2011)

Squiddles. It will be about magical girls with squiddle powers.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 1, 2011)

SBAHJ Intermission. Make it happen Hussie.

That or NepetaQuest 2011.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2011)

Nepeta quest is what i'm hoping for.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 1, 2011)

Apparently Hussie _was_ going to update today, but the power is out where he lives.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah we were lamenting that.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 1, 2011)

RemChu is the slowpokenest itt, rivaled only by me.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Nov 1, 2011)

The 48 squiddles intermission, make it happen hussie.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 1, 2011)

Pipe said:


> The 48 squiddles intermission, make it happen hussie.



You have ten days to do it, Hussie.

Get on it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm gunning for FedoraFreak and Nick of Time's piss filled adventure.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2011)

?cureuil fou said:


> Apparently Hussie _was_ going to update today, but the power is out where he lives.



i had power out too 

did I ever tell you guys I saw Hussie at the gas station or something b4


yeaaaaah


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2011)

Surely you jest


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2011)

Naw pretty sure we live in the same state o.o?


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2011)

Wicked

Did you caress his beautiful lips?


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2011)

I dont kiss and tell and i'm not gay mang


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

Wait but if you're not gay why would you put this disclaimer that you don't kiss and tell ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

Obviously Remmy has sexual relations with Hussie but he's being stingy on the deets.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2011)

Hussie isn't a homosexual. 

He lives in Mass right? :I


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 1, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Hussie isn't a homosexual.
> 
> He lives in Mass right? :I



I like how the way phrased it implies that living in Massachusetts guarantees heterosexuality.


Edit: O dang I just realized.

Bec blew up PM's terminal because he hates postal workers.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

In Virgina we put ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in trash bags.


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 1, 2011)

KT.

Sweet set bro. Btw my halloween shit is over. I can go back to posting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

Good I can stop slicing my wrists and crying in the corner.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in rare form today, must be all that candy I stol- borrowed from kids.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't put your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the trash. That starts fires lol.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

They are very flammable from what I understand.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 1, 2011)

im sorry


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Sick fires.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't get it Scott


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 1, 2011)

Da fuq. Anyways, has anyone seen that extra creepy Gamzee video Octopimp voiced?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

This is better then the thing you're talking about.....probably.


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 1, 2011)

Mmmmm, twas' much better.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

Implying there was any ever doubt. .


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 1, 2011)

I want one too


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I like how the way phrased it implies that living in Massachusetts guarantees heterosexuality.
> 
> 
> Edit: O dang I just realized.
> ...



Okay Mass allows gay marriage (i think) and if you walk down cambridge, guys are practically banging each other down the sidewalk....

but still

Hussie ain't gay
and neither am I :I


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 1, 2011)

Daaaaaw lil Kan. Now someone talk about Gamzee.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2011)

HE WAS ALWAYS HERE

AND NOW

HE HAS ARRIVED


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

oh god oh man

OH GOD OH MAN


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAA OH SHIT


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2011)

what the fuck did i just watch


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 2, 2011)

something both terrifying and amazing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

HOLY FUCKIN LORD ENGLISH


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh shit LE's appearance did NOT disappoint.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 2, 2011)

HOLY GEEZ. WE'RE ALL FUCKED.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2011)

dogtierterezi said: no, scratch died and lord english used him as a vessel to come into the universe. 
oh my fucking God is that what happened


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2011)

Tick Tock.

Break Heads.

Honk Honk.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

I got the MSPA Update on my phone while driving. I watched while on the road. Now I ran to my apartment to rewatch.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2011)

Lord English was inside Scratch all along.

You could say Scratch was an...

excellent host.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

End of Intermission 2.

Lol.

Well fuck. Nothing else until 11/11


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING WHORES


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lord English was inside Scratch all along.
> 
> You could say Scratch was an...
> 
> excellent host.



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

HUSSIE YOU FUCKING TROLL YOU


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lord English was inside Scratch all along.
> 
> You could say Scratch was an...
> 
> excellent host.



TV oh my GOD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Brb, ripping flash for stills.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2011)

wait wait wait it says he updated yesterday
why didnt anyone notice??? 38O


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

Now watch hussie tomorrow updates with 'begin intermission 3'


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Fortop SWF Resources Extractor has stopped working

A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

Fuckin' Lord English


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Skotty said:


> wait wait wait it says he updated yesterday
> why didnt anyone notice??? 38O


He meant it to be yesterday. So he made that the Halloween update. Belatedly.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Now watch hussie tomorrow updates with 'begin intermission 3'



he would





Sunuvmann said:


> He meant it to be yesterday. So he made that the Halloween update. Belatedly.


OOOH 38O okay! i was wondering why no one saw it...


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

HOLY CRAP.


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2011)

Man that would have been the perfect Halloween update. Too bad it had to be delayed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks kinda Cloverfieldy.

And apparently its a peg leg. I thought it was a pimp cane lol. What with what he said of him being like an evil pimp.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

His leg doubles as a pimp cane.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2011)

> i am in favour of calling lord english big cal


goD,,,
Though, to be honest, the words Lord English make me hungry for English muffins...





Platinum said:


> His leg doubles as a pimp cane.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

Also if LE is a parasite in every FG, then was he like a ringworm in bec or something?

And what does this mean for dog tier jade ?


----------



## Monna (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy shit that was awesome. Lord English looks as terrifying as he was hyped up to be. I thought he was going to be Lil' Cal though


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

> Tick Tock.
> 
> Break Heads.
> 
> Honk Honk.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

Does this mean he'll eventually just randomly rip through Jade's stomach, shit I want fanart of that so bad.

Also what word(s) did the kids form when their code was combined?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also if LE is a parasite in every FG, then was he like a ringworm in bec or something?
> 
> And what does this mean for dog tier jade ?


It means nothing.



> Tick Tock.
> 
> Break Heads.
> 
> Honk Honk.


Bec's code was MEOW


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

LE is totally going to burst out of Jade at some point.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuck you, no he won't


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh and hey, the building survived the end of the universe.

Probably an 'eye at the center of a hurricane' thing.

More evidence Spades lives.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

Also notice how English is able to teleport his coat onto himself from another universe something, showing interuniverse teleportation something that even FG's haven't show being able to do.




> Bec's code was MEOW



Jasper's is Lord English's Host!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Ond mo thing.

That's Gamzee and the Subjugglator's Vast HONK

In case that wasn't obvious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It means nothing.
> 
> 
> Bec's code was MEOW



You know we still don't know what happened to Jaspers...

Also English's coffin is also a Cairo Overcoat


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> Man that would have been the perfect Halloween update. Too bad it had to be delayed



blame mother nature


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You know we still don't know what happened to Jaspers...
> 
> *Also English's coffin is also a Cairo Overcoat *


Thatsthejoke.jpg 



Quite likely still on Rose's planet. Albeit miniaturized.

Shut up noob.

Also he probably has a degree of telekinesis. What with being able to be standing still while he was minus a leg.

Though considering all the universe was gone sans that bit of the tower, there probably wasn't much gravity...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

GEG! GIVE US A FITTING THREAD NAME!


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2011)

the inceidbel hostkm


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2011)

English won't be in every first guardian; he'll only be in the ones in the universes he's selected to appear in. He obviously wasn't in the kids' universe but now that the Scratch has happened who knows. He probably will since he's already sent Betty Crocker there.


----------



## Monna (Nov 2, 2011)

Something Vriska related would be nice


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

I like how he's kinda the hulked out version of Doc.

What with being big, green and all that remains of DS are his suspenders and the tatters of his pants.


----------



## Monna (Nov 2, 2011)

It's hard to predict what will happen after the scratch


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> English won't be in every first guardian; he'll only be in the ones in the universes he's selected to appear in. He obviously wasn't in the kids' universe but now that the Scratch has happened who knows. He probably will since he's already sent Betty Crocker there.


Sending Betty Crocker there was to help carry out the chain of events to lead to his entrance.

Betty Crocker => Miracles Song to Dave => Gamzee going psycho => The initial prototyping => Bec Noir => Destruction of Universe 2 => Creation of the Green Sun => Power source for Doc => Doc planning Destruction of Universe 1 => Entrance of English.

Plus of course Betty's involvement with Hass and Grandma


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmmm can't wait to see Jade's grandson revealed. someday


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> It's hard to predict what will happen after the scratch


My thoughts on the matter:



Sunuvmann said:


> So the things I picture happening in the near future:
> 
> -> Rebooted Earth Universe (New kids of Grandma, Hass, Bro and Mom; Grandpa John (deceased), Grandma Jade (stuffed), Adult Rose and Dave)
> ->John and Jade's eventual entrance to their session once they've entered
> ...


Scratch one of those off!


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2011)

Ah yeah.

Still, considering he's still apparently a big threat I wouldn't doubt him showing up in the reset universe either.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

So what's his Name?


----------



## Monna (Nov 2, 2011)

Jade's Grandson is Andrew Hussie



Sunuvmann said:


> My thoughts on the matter:
> So the things I picture happening in the near future:
> 
> -> Rebooted Earth Universe (New kids of Grandma, Hass, Bro and Mom; Grandpa John (deceased), Grandma Jade (stuffed), Adult Rose and Dave)


That's a ridiculous concept, though not impossible.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Jade's grandson is obviously young reboot universe Hass.

Note: The writing style SCREAMS Hass.

But with grandson, it'd be young Hass. Since they'll do the age swap like the Ancestors in the troll's reboot universe.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Gegdigger said:


> Ah yeah.
> 
> Still, considering he's still apparently a big threat I wouldn't doubt him showing up in the reset universe either.


What I wonder is what makes him a villain in the reboot universe/session. Which is where they're all headed.

And why LE would bother with that?

That needs to be explained - The motivation that makes him the villain.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy crap intermission 2 ends on page 6012, the last meaningful action of troll universe.


----------



## Monna (Nov 2, 2011)

Lord English just seem like the ever looming evil so far.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Jade's Grandson is Andrew Hussie
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculous concept, though not impossible.


Is it?

The troll ancestors were originally the children that played Sgrub in the original trollverse. Thus logically, our trolls were the adults/guardians/ancestors for those.

However, post scratch, those kids became the ancestors.

I would imagine the same would be true for John & co's reboot universe selves.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuck.

So Scratch is the vessel of LE.


----------



## Monna (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Is it?
> 
> The troll ancestors were originally the children that played Sgrub in the original trollverse. Thus logically, our trolls were the adults/guardians/ancestors for those.
> 
> ...


Well that does make a lot sense. Still a bit ridiculous though, but it'll surely be fun to see.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> What I wonder is what makes him a villain in the reboot universe/session. Which is where they're all headed.
> 
> And why LE would bother with that?
> 
> That needs to be explained - The motivation that makes him the villain.



he is derived from lil cal. it seems he would just want to prank them all by killing and fucking them...kinda obvious
oh and he was referred to as a demon before right? Demons = bad guys.


----------



## Monna (Nov 2, 2011)

Jack never really had any motive for killing either. He just loved to shank people.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2011)

There is good and evil in the universe. that is a theme of the story......LE is suppose to be the ultimate embodiment of evil i guess. :0)


----------



## Monna (Nov 2, 2011)

RemChu said:


> There is good and evil in the universe. that is a theme of the story......LE is suppose to be the ultimate embodiment of evil i guess. :0)


Most likely. He's a demon, so I doubt he'll get any sort of backstory that makes his ideals redeemable by moral standards. He's simply evil.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

RemChu said:


> he is derived from lil cal. it seems he would just want to prank them all by killing and fucking them...kinda obvious
> oh and he was referred to as a demon before right? Demons = bad guys.


Yes but then its just a generic evil.

A baddie has to have a reason to be hated or else its like 'Why the fuck are they fighting again'

Case in point, Aizen.

For the most part its like "Why the fuck should Ichigo give a shit?"

Mind you, Kubo's shitty attempt at that 'Lol, imma sacrifice Karakura town to summon my magic card' was pretty shitty writing.


Paul the SK said:


> Jack never really had any motive for killing either. He just loved to shank people.


Well he was kinda a mad dog lol.

And as Jack, his purpose is the destruction of creation. Kids included.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Nov 2, 2011)

Please don't bring up Bleach as a comparison to Homestuck, even though I understand your reasoning. You were trying to prove a point.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

But the only thing we've heard of him, besides fucking with Spades and various ancestors is he seems to be killing Horror Terrors.

I still fail to see yet how his villainy affects the kids.

Of course it eventually will. But at this point, not yet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

> Cal, God damn it. We were all supposed to dress up for this. It doesn't look like you even touched that nice suit I sewed for you, let alone swapped your eyes with those billiard balls and make them alternate rapidly.


----------



## Monna (Nov 2, 2011)

I've always been a firm believer that Lil' Cal is Lord English.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

And there is already rule 34 of EnglishXHandmaid.

Oh internet.


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep

And haha I was just rereading that part with Cal earlier today and remembering how Kanaya did make him wear that green suit. I was like goddammit he really is going to turn out to be lord english isn't he


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2011)

I wonder if this is Lord English's true form, or if he changes form depending on which host he has.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Looks kinda Cloverfieldy.
> 
> And apparently its a peg leg. I thought it was a pimp cane lol. What with what he said of him being like an evil pimp.



I thought his head looked weird.

Its cuz its the same shape as Cal's 

Red cheeks n everything


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 2, 2011)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> And there is already rule 34 of EnglishXHandmaid.
> 
> Oh internet.


I expect this in my pm box...


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay but it's not great, but I expect it to get better HSG is already planning.


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2011)

>end of entermission

Oh you, Hussie 


But still, great update, wtf Lord English finally


----------



## Sylar (Nov 2, 2011)

Well shit.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't wait for the storm of fanart.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 2, 2011)

That update


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

Man I wonder if Gamzee will hear the vast HONK.

And then go all The Master on Kakrat, flying away saying 
"it's real"
"IT'S MOTHERFUCKING REAL"


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)

WELL THEN.

HAPPY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS INDEED.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Man I wonder if Gamzee will hear the vast HONK.
> 
> And then go all The Master on Kakrat, flying away saying
> "it's real"
> "IT'S MOTHERFUCKING REAL"



Gamzee has heard the sound of honks in his head all his life ?


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Nov 2, 2011)

My first thought was "he's hulking out" and my second, "lol Mumm-Ra". But when he started honking, it sent shivers down my spine.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

I kind of wish LE would speak like the hulk. Lord English using Hulk english would be deliciously ironic.

Of we know he doesn't talk like that already .


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2011)

Well maybe his speech will change if he gets really angry


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)

If there isn't a track called "Broken English" by the EoA7, I will be dissappointed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

NEEDS MOAR FANART


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Favorite of them all~


----------



## Pipe (Nov 2, 2011)

HOLY SHIT LORD FUCKING ENGLISH


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 2, 2011)

OH GOD WHAT DID I JUST WATCH


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 2, 2011)

LE got a pool stick as a type of Pirate Peg Leg in addition to his skull shaped head like Cal's. So he is like a type of Captain Hook as Andrew Hussie is like 

Anyways, great update and lol @ that honk.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lord English was inside Scratch all along.
> 
> You could say Scratch was an...
> 
> excellent host.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> LE got a pool stick as a type of Pirate Peg Leg in addition to his skull shaped head like Cal's. So he is like a type of Captain Hook as Andrew Hussie is like
> 
> Anyways, great update and lol @ that honk.


Cubey?

And I don't think it's a pool stick. It might be. But it looks more to me like the center of a roulette wheel.


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2011)

Nah Cubey had a 2008 joindate


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Cubey?
> 
> And I don't think it's a pool stick. It might be. But it looks more to me like the center of a roulette wheel.



It's Lord English. It _has_ to be a billiards cue stick.


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 2, 2011)

*Interesting...

Very...

interesting.*


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 2, 2011)

This one is best.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Btw, I dont think LE himself can travel between dimensions. That was why he paves the way for his entrance.

That though appears to be the power of the Cairo Overcoat.

And the implication I got from the it being summoned, turning into sarcophigi and then it showing Alternia.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 2, 2011)

Hass had sarcophagi in his house 

Also Lord English's peg leg, perhaps he is the analogue of Captain Plumthroat in the Squiddle stories?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 2, 2011)

And Feferi is princess Berryboo


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Favorite of them all~





WhoElse said:


> This one is best.


crackheads working fast as always


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)

Squiddle analogues are not exactly news.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2011)

coat looks egyptian in this one.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 2, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> This one is best.



Can someone resize this at 500 length? I'm unable to do so myself without fucking up the animation.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Hass had sarcophagi in his house
> 
> Also Lord English's peg leg, perhaps he is the analogue of Captain Plumthroat in the Squiddle stories?


I thought so to.

But the Captain in  Descend has both their legs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Can someone resize this at 500 length? I'm unable to do so myself without fucking up the animation.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 2, 2011)

For no reason this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Technically Lil Cal is LE's dad...


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2011)

OH GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EluxF0YH8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)

Skotty said:


> OH GOD DAMMIT



Oh, but there's more...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

>Tried to buy the hoodie
>Doesn't like my credit card...just like last time I tried to buy from What Pumpkin

Fucking goddammit...


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 2, 2011)

I wonder if Aradia is dead again...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Why would she be?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 2, 2011)

and thus the abusive pimp comparison rings ever truer


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I wonder if Aradia is dead again...



She wants to stay alive, remember?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

He needs a hat.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 2, 2011)

I want an excellent host set now


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 2, 2011)

I dunno. I wait for a lot of characters to die.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He needs a hat.



Oh man, I know.

I drew him today and I gave him a hat.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm waiting for Aliens parodies to pop out sooner or later.


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 2, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm waiting for Aliens parodies to pop out sooner or later.



Dohohohohohohohoho.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm waiting for Aliens parodies to pop out sooner or later.


Oh I found one of those when I did that art search earlier.



Also

>pop out

i c wut u did thar


----------



## Pipe (Nov 2, 2011)

It should have been honk smash


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

What font does he use for HONK


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it's Fixedsys.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 2, 2011)

PFFHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> PFFHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



The :I face killed me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

HEY ASSHOLES



SBURB RP, we need a Hero of Time.

Zelda fans preferable (so you could replace our last Hero), otherwise we'd retcon some stuff lolol.


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Tried to buy the hoodie
> >Doesn't like my credit card...just like last time I tried to buy from What Pumpkin
> 
> Fucking goddammit...



get a real credit card


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey I'm a Zelda fan 



Oh wait I'm already in it loloololololol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a Wells Fargo Visa Card. =/


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> HEY ASSHOLES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...I'm interested.

How exactly would this work in-story?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 2, 2011)

you will see just sign up mang


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> you will see just sign up mang



...Tomorrow.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy crap this update. Hussie's foreshadowing gets creepy when you think about it.





> TG: it was this ugly fucking rag
> AA: yes
> AA: i think it looks pretty nice but go on



I can't find the page where the troll's BQ created Doc Scratch. Does anyone have the link?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 2, 2011)

IT'S OVER THEY'RE FINISHED

...And I am nearly 24 hours late.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> HEY ASSHOLES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fits me, but I'm rarely on. Dammit.


----------



## geG (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahaha the bottom part


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2011)

He demands STYLE god dammit


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 3, 2011)

If they do kill LE, Dave deserves the Final blow.

But it will probably be John because Mainest character.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 3, 2011)

> The Anthro Dragon
> Size: Small (6.5 inches)
> Firmness: Soft
> Color: Candy Corn
> ...



So HSG is sending Hussie 2 Dragon dildos, and a wolf head.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2011)

The wolf head I can understand.

....why the other thing?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The wolf head I can understand.
> 
> ....why the other thing?



Because they're Homestuck General.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2011)

Also dat uncle tony pic .

Love me some PTI.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 3, 2011)

Huh. The cairo overcoat's collar resembles a pharaoh's headpiece. Didn't notice that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 3, 2011)

In a future update Aradia will attack Rose and Dave, Dave will deflect it away, and then have to defend from Aradia.

Who will say "Dave I don't want to fight you let me get to Rose" 
Dave will refuse and wonder why

Then Rose will attack them both revealing herself a Whore of English.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> > The Anthro Dragon
> > Size: Small (6.5 inches)
> > Firmness: Soft
> > Color: Candy Corn
> ...


what the actual fuck?  do they even know where to send it to?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The wolf head I can understand.
> 
> ....why the other thing?




This is why
...

Scroll down


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2011)

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

CUMTUBE/???

I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO BEGIN TO DESCRIBE MY DISGUST.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 3, 2011)

Skotty said:


> what the actual fuck?  do they even know where to send it to?



I would be surprised if the fandom didn't know where he lived


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Nov 3, 2011)

MSPA General Discussion Thread: Not As Bad As It Could Be


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 3, 2011)

This thread really comes together when something awful happens somewhere else. Mmmmhmmmm.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey guys don't wanna bring the mood down or anything but my Mom's gonna go through a really sensitive surgery so I made a thread to try to surprise her with some support.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hey guys don't wanna bring the mood down or anything but my Mom's gonna go through a really sensitive surgery so I made a thread to try to surprise her with some support.



The mood wasn't that high anyway, but still, wow.

I've been through this sort of thing before, and it is hard not to spend all your time worrying about.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So HSG is sending Hussie 2 Dragon dildos, and a wolf head.



classic HSG


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 3, 2011)

Wait I just had a thought.

Is Lord English billiards themed because Scratch is cueball themed, or is it the other way around?


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2011)

hahaha, this intermission
doc/cal being english is a bit underwhelming tho
the honks are interesting tho! maybe gamzee's ancestor is related somehow


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 3, 2011)

shit said:


> maybe gamzee's ancestor is related somehow



I thought about that too. They are both really buff... and they have weird claw things...


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know how the honks would fit in otherwise
the flash seems a bit too heavy handed for it to just be a throwaway joke reference


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey does anybody have (or know where I can find) any Dave Strider stock? I need a matching image for a signature (or a completely new set).


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2011)

4chan.org/co/                   .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2011)

HSG is a place of filth.

Search Dave Strider on Deviant Art. You may get more yaoi but at least its not pornstuck...as much.


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2011)

DA is overrun by eight year olds uploading phone camera pics of their shitty pencil doodles in their notebooks
HSG may be filled with filth and retards, but the filth is quality and the retards generally don't try to draw


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2011)

Tried deviantArt, but I didn't like anything in there. I have no idea of what HSG is, though. I'm looking for art similar to what TV has in his Jade set.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2011)

HSG = Homestuck General.

4chan's version of this thread.

If you think we are bucket tier...


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Tried deviantArt, but I didn't like anything in there. I have no idea of what HSG is, though. I'm looking for art similar to what TV has in his Jade set.




Strong heart , Gary episode

Quality


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 3, 2011)

btw, I could really use a gif of Jack disemboweling WV for my new set.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm going to miss WV.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 3, 2011)

Wait so if LE only came out after Scratch exploded, who was it that Aradiacestor saw?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 3, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Wait so if LE only came out after Scratch exploded, who was it that Aradiacestor saw?



Lord English. He can time travel, remember?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 3, 2011)

Ah okay. Makes sense then.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 3, 2011)

; 333 ; They're such cute babies...When I feel better I want to draw John with all of the adorable ectobabies.
Oh sorry, this post is not Lord English related.





> DA is overrun by eight year olds uploading phone camera pics of their shitty pencil doodles in their notebooks


Me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2011)

New set. Thoughts?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 3, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> New set. Thoughts?



Here's a thought:

Did Liv Tyler survive the explosion?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2011)

Depends on if she was captchalogued.

That'd be the out Hussie would use if he decides to keep her alive.

He could very well kill her off if he wants to though.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> New set. Thoughts?




nice shades


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 3, 2011)

shit said:


> I don't know how the honks would fit in otherwise
> the flash seems a bit too heavy handed for it to just be a throwaway joke reference



Lord English isn't actually Doc, he just possessed his body. And the Honks are probably either a reference or related to the genetic code that now runs through him

tick tock
break heads
honk honk


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2011)

the honks are the Vast Honk which was predicted in Subjugglator culture to be the sound that echoes the end of the universe.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 3, 2011)

TV and noob are both correct.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2011)

eh wut? looks like doc turned into english.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2011)

I suppose a lot of the fighting of LE will be done by Jade.

Since she's the only one remotely close to power level.

What with both of them being composed of FG.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 4, 2011)

RemChu said:


> eh wut? looks like doc turned into english.



It was more like english _emerged_ from within doc scratch.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I suppose a lot of the fighting of LE will be done by Jade.
> 
> Since she's the only one remotely close to power level.
> 
> What with both of them being composed of FG.



If we go by all of English's hype, even Jade probably can't do much. I think.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 4, 2011)

They need everyone working together for a chance at holding him off.

Mostly the god-tiers of time making him vulnerable followed by everyone else dropping it whilst the irons are hot.

Alternitavely, Karkat shoosh-paps.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 4, 2011)

Dis Pimp


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 4, 2011)

Snowman, Handmaid, Betty Crocker.

Pretty harem-y names in retrospect.


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 4, 2011)

Speaking of fanart, I drew a Kanaya.



MMmmhmmmm.


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2011)

whats with everyone shading the noses on characters. 

good skills btw, keep it up WhoElse


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> They need everyone working together for a chance at holding him off.
> 
> Mostly the god-tiers of time making him vulnerable followed by everyone else dropping it whilst the irons are hot.
> 
> Alternitavely, Karkat shoosh-paps.




Based on the Lord English reference....he should be pretty much invincible the only way they should be able to beat him is through a glitch, in other words some metaphysical haxing of the virus code that created him or something.

That's what I always thought anyways, might end up differently though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2011)

Well it was stated by Slick, god knows how he figured it out, that English can be killed through exploiting the nature of space and time.

Just how they'll pull that off is a good question


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 4, 2011)

I imagine it would be spacetime shenanigans to make him vulnerable, followed by fighting the still-formidible adversary.

Like what they planned to do with Jack, but on a more signifigant scale.


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Well it was stated by Slick, god knows how he figured it out, that English can be killed through exploiting the nature of space and time.
> 
> Just how they'll pull that off is a good question



ah forgot about that, this goes with what I read on him long time ago
from the wiki


> Named after the pool term 'english', meaning spin on the cue ball, and retroactively also named after _Ultima's_ Lord British,  an invincible character who could only be killed through manipulation  of various game mechanics in the early installments of the series.  (although later installments regularly allowed players to slay him  through intentional easter eggs)


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 4, 2011)

omg crying 




> That is actually the alternate form of the Cairo Overcoat, which doubles as his notorious oversized garment, and his chariot in which he travels through time*, not terribly unlike Dr. Who’s TARDIS.*



LE Confirmed for Timelord that actually did the who being of pure energy/thought thing, and now possess his servants for physical form.



> Also, more vaguely, the coat struck me as something that might be worn by one or more iterations of Dr. Who.



He is the Doctor Full stop, or maybe the Valeyard.


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2011)

lol the doctor


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 4, 2011)

Andrew said:
			
		

> In LE?s case, the resemblance is obvious. They share an interest in the ladies (Scratch takes a shining to younger ones while LE ropes more mature females into service. Reasoning? Scratch is a young LE!)



My mind is literally blown.


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2011)

so confirmed doc scratch = LE
feels good


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 4, 2011)

RemChu said:


> so confirmed doc scratch = LE
> feels good



In the sense that Dr. Jekyll = Mr. Hyde, yes.

"Different people, same body" sort of deal.


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2011)

Sooooooo this whole time he was calling himself Master.

smug asshole lol


lil cal level 15. => Doc Scratch level 56 => Lord Endlish


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess you could say Scratch learned how to be his own boss.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Sooooooo this whole time he was calling himself Master.
> 
> smug asshole lol
> 
> ...


Kinda!

Doc Scratch was like an extended metapod stage.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 4, 2011)

omg crying 

Hey Sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2011)

> They share an interest in the ladies (Scratch takes a shining to younger ones while LE ropes more mature females into service. Reasoning? Scratch is a young LE!)


George_Takei_Oh_My.mp3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2011)

I have to say with Lord English, I was expecting disappointment but the being Big Cal mitigated it to make me pleasantly satisfied with the character.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2011)

So the coffin is basically his tardis.... I approve .


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 5, 2011)

I give you beginning of series Rose without any makeup. Man she does look a little sad.

Post your best is she still suicidal after getting the tiger?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2011)

Good luck if she is /immortal


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2011)

Sup bucketeers?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2011)

I doubt suicide is heroic or just .


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 5, 2011)

Unless of course suicide would everyone else.


----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2011)

That Rose just needs a hug.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2011)

all my money.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 5, 2011)

Also Rose looks like Susie from C&H.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2011)

There is God Tier, then there is Jade Tier. Best learn the difference. It could save your soul.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 5, 2011)

Whoa, whoa.

How long has  been a thing?

Edit: John is also allergic to peanuts I guess?


----------



## Sylar (Nov 5, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Whoa, whoa.
> 
> How long has  been a thing?
> 
> Edit: John is also allergic to peanuts I guess?



It was never not a thing.

And John's been had a peanut allergy since the very beginning.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 5, 2011)

(i'm rereading Homestuck in case it isn't clear)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm considering rereading act 5.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh man, in her GameFAQ walkthrough, Rose uses a mixed metaphor of _barcode_s and _key_s for the alchemy system.

This is so perfect I think it might be unintentional.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Nov 5, 2011)

Is that...

Rev. Al Sharpton?


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 5, 2011)

why

is

that

over

there


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2011)

...Apparently it is...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2011)

I want to get back on this thread but I'm not sure I'm ready

I need Hiatustuck rehab


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 5, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> why
> 
> is
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


Edit:  and the following two pages are about Dave, Rose, and John.

Somehow...

Edit 2: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



GG: so how does it feel to be a BIG *TIME HERO*
GG: mister braveybrave mcheropants
TG: it feels like
TG: i am in sports
TG: all alone
TG: and i am the star
TG: its me



Oh, the foreshadowing!

(also, how am i on Act 4 already i'm not even trying that hard)


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Is that...
> 
> Rev. Al Sharpton?





WhoElse said:


> why
> 
> is
> 
> ...





Sunuvmann said:


> ...Apparently it is...



Midnight crew is a group of liberal black supporters.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 5, 2011)

They are the 99%.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2011)

Make her a member of the midnight crew~


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> They are the 99%.



Doc is the 1%


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 5, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Doc is the 1%



At least Scratch is his own boss.

So to speak.


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2011)

one week away


----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2011)

I just caused a massive tumblr shitstorm by calling out an artist for completely ripping off Jade's design and renaming her Azure. I simply said "You did an excellent job of ripping off Jade Harley."

Turns out this talentless bitch has a huge fan following and they completely raped my inbox with 63 messages all saying shit like "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), cunt, bitch, shitbag, the cancer that is killing tumblr, and the reason why people hate Homestuck fans." I laughed so hard. There was so much butthurt.

They started reblogging my art and started trashing on it because I actually have talent, and compared my _fantroll_ to "omg Azure original character do not steal."

I'd show you the pic, but the combined butthurt of these drones got a bit overwhelming so I deleted my tumblr account.

Ironically, those pissants are the cancer of the Homestuck fandom.


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2011)

it's a bit breezy in here
someone must've been venting


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 5, 2011)

The character that looks like Jade with a dot on her forehead and shorter hair?


----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> The character that looks like Jade with a dot on her forehead and shorter hair?


Hahaha yeah, that one. Did you see what went down?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm going to take the initiative here and not get myself involved by even the slightest proxy.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 5, 2011)

It's been reblogged in at least half a dozen places by now, the responses are hilarious.


----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> It's been reblogged in at least half a dozen places by now, the responses are hilarious.


So much butthurt and nerd rage over the two comments that I left. My tumblr name was isabaebrinstar


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 5, 2011)

Looked into this. The char is way yiffier than Jade could ever hope to be. Main/only similarities are glasses and clothing.

Still, this shitstorm is kinda disproportionate, as far as shitstorms go.


----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Looked into this. The char is way yiffier than Jade could ever hope to be. Main/only similarities are glasses and clothing.
> 
> Still, this shitstorm is kinda disproportionate, as far as shitstorms go.


Either way, that "artist" is a talentless hack. Even the names are similar and in the pic she is holding a glowing planetoid/galaxy whatever the fuck. There is a difference between inspiration and stealing. It reminds me of all the old sprite comics with the recolored sprites of game characters made by 12 year olds and asspies.


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2011)

if she's not making money off it, who gives a toss?


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I just caused a massive tumblr shitstorm by calling out an artist for completely ripping off Jade's design and renaming her Azure. I simply said "You did an excellent job of ripping off Jade Harley."
> 
> Turns out this talentless bitch has a huge fan following and they completely raped my inbox with 63 messages all saying shit like "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), cunt, bitch, shitbag, the cancer that is killing tumblr, and the reason why people hate Homestuck fans." I laughed so hard. There was so much butthurt.
> 
> ...




screenies or link please....

this is funny. Don't take the hate too personal and suicide or anything <3


----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2011)

shit said:


> if she's not making money off it, who gives a toss?


It only became big deal once her defense force came at me with the rage of a million autistic baboons.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2011)

AWwwwwwwwwww you deleted the tumblr account? Should have kept it like a boss. :<

I would make an account just to say nice things Paul.


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2011)

oh rite, I forgot


----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2011)

RemChu said:


> AWwwwwwwwwww you deleted the tumblr account? Should have kept it like a boss. :<
> 
> I would make an account just to say nice things Paul.


I wasn't offended. My account was just raped to death and I gained like 50 followers who just wanted to call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2011)

I see 

I agree with the choice now taking that into consideration. :-0


----------



## Pipe (Nov 5, 2011)

Now I want to see that picture.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Also: Heh


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Also: Heh



Also: Heh

Oh wow, I didn't even read these comments. I've accomplished one of my life goals. Pissing off a bunch of kids over the internet.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

its clearly jade with a forehead dot.....so stupid


----------



## Pipe (Nov 6, 2011)

lol at the comments


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW HOW STUPID AND BLIND DO YOU HAVE TO BE?!?!?
" even if said character resembles a homestuck character. there’s still a  clear difference, to the point where even many homestuck fans  themselves didn’t notice any resemblance until rudely pointed out by  you."

trololololol
Tempted to make a troll account and troll the fuck out of all these imbeciles

repping Paul for speaking the truth to these fuck tarts, this is too funny.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2011)

So did the artist him/herself take offense or is it just the fans of said artist?


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2011)

RemChu said:


> WOW HOW STUPID AND BLIND DO YOU HAVE TO BE?!?!?
> " even if said character resembles a homestuck character. there?s still a  clear difference, to the point where even many homestuck fans  themselves didn?t notice any resemblance until rudely pointed out by  you."
> 
> trololololol
> ...


Bwahaha, thanks. It's certainly been a fun day.


Zoidberg said:


> So did the artist him/herself take offense or is it just the fans of said artist?


To my knowledge, just a bunch of her asspained followers.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

the fans are stupid.


----------



## shit (Nov 6, 2011)

RemChu said:


> its clearly jade with a forehead dot.....so stupid



it's more like John with a dot cosplaying as Jade
except he's actually a furry


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> To my knowledge, just a bunch of her asspained followers.



Ah. Well good to know.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 6, 2011)

Aww I missed a show then.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 6, 2011)

Reminds of that lunatic who started insulting Hussie over Twitter because she hated Homestuck cosplayers.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

Somewhere out there, their is a frowning security guard that agrees .


----------



## mali (Nov 6, 2011)

skkkkotttttyyyyy


----------



## mali (Nov 6, 2011)

My set, you finished wigga


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 6, 2011)

alright, so guys

PM has the prototyping ring, and shortly before Cascade happened she was elected as the new Prospitan Monarch

She was made the White Queen and is now wearing the White Queen's Ring

Husssssssssssieeeeeeee


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Nov 6, 2011)

Wouldn't that chop off his own arm?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 6, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> alright, so guys
> 
> PM has the prototyping ring, and shortly before Cascade happened she was elected as the new Prospitan Monarch
> 
> ...



He made a big deal about this on his tumblr. 

It the war neither side can truly win until both the enemy king and queen are killed. So WQ had this whole plan to get exiled and shift the monarchy to PM in exchange for her service. Now PM and Jack are equally matched royalties, emulating the stalemate of an unprototyped Skaia.


----------



## shit (Nov 6, 2011)

yes, but what's the relevance of the wizard fanfiction now that two of the three people that read it are dead?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 6, 2011)

shit said:


> yes, but what's the relevance of the wizard fanfiction now that two of the three people that read it are dead?



This is the question that we all need to step back and ask ourselves.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 6, 2011)

Now I see what you guys mean when you say Nepeta is cute. :33


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Now I see what you guys mean when you say Nepeta is cute. :33



I'm flipping you off so hard right now.

You don't even know.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

KT 

you troll you


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Now I see what you guys mean when you say Nepeta is cute. :33



Isn't she adorable


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

MAN I JSUT wANNA SMANG NEPETA iN THE MOUTh

lIIKE DAMN GURL OPEN WIDE FOR MY BUCKET


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't disrespect Nepeta, guys.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

I was clearly role playing a bad guy :<. Nepeta is moe.
So I'm going to take all these pails and make her squirt troll globs and slime in them..


so worth it


----------



## Sylar (Nov 6, 2011)

Dead Hat


**


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

Man all this roleplaying got me thinking,
can we make the trolls have !#%!#^^ with the humans in the rp?

/sick f---

(im kidding)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 6, 2011)

TV won't talk to me so I'm not sure about a crossover.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

Then just raid our game you have the links...pester our characters.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 6, 2011)

So devious.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 6, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Man all this roleplaying got me thinking,
> can we make the trolls have *!#%!#^^* with the humans in the rp?
> 
> /sick f---
> ...



That is way too many characters to be what I think it is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 6, 2011)

well it would be like 22 characters.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That is way too many characters to be what I think it is.




keystrokes

*looks at bucket beside desk
tell us more...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 6, 2011)

KT asks me to add him on skype.

I do.

KT asks me by VM when we can talk. I tell him when I'm online.

KT tells me to stop being a dick. I message his blind ass to make him aware I'm online on Skype.

KT ignores Skype.

I swear to god.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 6, 2011)

DERP I'm sorry TV. 

I must commit hari-kari to get rid of this shame.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 6, 2011)

He died in 1998 you jerk.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 6, 2011)

It's my all a part of my plan to ascend. 

I will be the Slowpoke of Skype.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> well it would be like 22 characters.



I meant 'symbol' characters.

Did you mean 'symbol' characters too because if so that is an impressive word.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 6, 2011)

Also, I feel I should tell you guys: I just watched "The Big Lebowski"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 6, 2011)

^I haven't seen that yet. 

Man Cross we should just spend a solid day looking at moves we should have seen, like reservoir dogs and blade runner.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 6, 2011)

If Reservoir Dogs is anything less than puppies in a water treatment plant, I will throw my hat down in disgust.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Also, I feel I should tell you guys: I just watched "The Big Lebowski"



classic. crazy plot and goofy/funny characters

i feel like watching it now


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's something that really suprised me.


*Spoiler*: _Legit Spoiler_ 



It doesn't focus on bowling that much


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

The bowling pedo guy cracked me up. Was his name Jesus?

haha found something.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> KT asks me to add him on skype.
> 
> I do.
> 
> ...



>Attempting to friend KT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh no I'm obliging his unworthy ass cause he's desperate to talk to ME. I don't seek out these people.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2011)

it's hard having inferiors trying to talk to you and getting it wrong

it's hard and no one understands


----------



## Sylar (Nov 7, 2011)

No one really cares either.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 7, 2011)

11/11 can't come soon enough


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 7, 2011)

That Kanaya behind Rose...Please, take me now.........


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2011)

Is...is that concerned security guard part of the group?

Is that a thing now, for a member of a homestuck cosplay group to be a security guard looking on in concern?


----------



## Monna (Nov 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Is...is that concerned security guard part of the group?
> 
> Is that a thing now, for a member of a homestuck cosplay group to be a security guard looking on in concern?


lol I would imagine so. Trolls aren't the most questionable group at anime cons seriously. I've been to many.

Honestly, the Homestuck cosplayers who I've talked to seemed very sane. They aren't like the retards on tumblr who never leave their houses.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 7, 2011)

I think he's cosplaying as a a security guard, look at that wrinkled ass shirt. No self respecting law official would disgrace his uniform like that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 7, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Attempting to friend KT



Where did that come from ?!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2011)

The heart, most likely


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh man, did i tell you guys about the thing with Halo yet?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 7, 2011)

Was Halo 4 announced (SLOWPOKE)
Did you hear about the new Xbox (SLOWPOKE)

If not then please tell us.


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I think he's cosplaying as a a security guard, look at that wrinkled ass shirt. No self respecting law official would disgrace his uniform like that.



security guards aren't law officials


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2011)

Shit is right .


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 7, 2011)

Also sig change.


----------



## mali (Nov 7, 2011)

weres your set from, looks cool.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Was Halo 4 announced (SLOWPOKE)
> Did you hear about the new Xbox (SLOWPOKE)
> 
> If not then please tell us.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, so this guy I know was getting indoctrinated by a vehemently anti-homestuck person. (She had bad expiriences with a cosplayer and is super bitter about it.) So I'm like "That's your opinion" and he's like "That's everyone's opinion" and I'm like "How do they make any income then".

So he says Halo makes more money. I respond "Oh man, Halo's income is a good basis of comparison for damn webcomic, right? Right? RIGHT?!" And I literally lost control and kept saying "right" louder and louder.



tl;dr : Lousy debater ruffled my feathers.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2011)

CD is banned
Now I'm really never getting back on this thread


----------



## mali (Nov 7, 2011)

The cycle is never ending.


----------



## mali (Nov 7, 2011)

For now  .


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2011)

Order 66 strikes again


----------



## mali (Nov 7, 2011)

Set material or what


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*smiles

funny


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 7, 2011)

>never ending

>for now

lolwut



RemChu said:


> *smiles
> 
> funny



My pals certainly think so...


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Is...is that concerned security guard part of the group?
> 
> Is that a thing now, for a member of a homestuck cosplay group to be a security guard looking on in concern?



Actually, that person is cosplaying the on looking security guard, I shit you not.
I was distracted by that Kana though.

Edit: wait fuck I think I didn't understand what you meant  But yeah THAT one is a cosplayer, the rest, as far as I know, are all coincidences.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 7, 2011)

Fandom Inspired Character called Lemmy Telya apparently.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 7, 2011)

SO CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2011)

the grub thing grosses me out. I'm sorry but grubs will never be cute even if you plop the head of selena gomez on one :0


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 7, 2011)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 7, 2011)

RemChu said:


> the grub thing grosses me out. I'm sorry but grubs will never be cute even if you plop the head of selena gomez on one :0



I think they're really cute, oh gosh! *3*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 7, 2011)

Jorn farts tornados is my new headcanon.


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 7, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> -snippity snip-
> 
> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT



Oh my fucking ehhehddyehggwfsgsfedvefecv. That made my day.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 7, 2011)

Skotty said:


> That Kanaya behind Rose...Please, take me now.........



Dat kanaya and lol fatnaya


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 7, 2011)

Again, why can't I rep you, Hopper?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 7, 2011)

Cos BD Mods be hatin on Homestuck


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 7, 2011)

Totally not trying to prove a point here 

EDIT: 

Oh God


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 7, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Cos BD Mods be hatin on Homestuck



Same answer as last time.

Still just as unsatifying. 


...I'm gonna give you the next best thing I can provide.


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Jorn farts tornados is my new headcanon.



vriska queefs sandstorms has always been my headcanon


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 7, 2011)

shit said:


> vriska queefs sandstorms has always been my headcanon



...Why      ?


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2011)

she just has that much sand in her vagina
also she's fat, so her queefs are large


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 7, 2011)

Sand in her vagina


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 7, 2011)

shit said:


> she just has that much sand in her vagina
> also she's fat, so her queefs are large



That is an excellent explanation.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2011)

You bitches ready to shut up and jam?


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2011)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAACE JAM


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey you, whatchu gonna do?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm taking this thread to the space jam.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2011)

SO SHUT UP!

&


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PPO5fMIV3RU[/YOUTUBE]

Barkley's raps put Dave and Gamzee to shame.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2011)

man we need to break out into spontaneous rap jams more often

it felt so mother fukin natural


----------



## Monna (Nov 7, 2011)

lol Vriska, Jade, and Terezi's farts made me laugh.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

I just sorta had a Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff moment.

Friend: Why is the d-pad on the wrong side?
Me: You're holding the controller wrong, numbnuts.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

HOW HIGH DO YOU HAVE TO BE TO DO THAT 8^Y


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

The ironic part is that he wasn't even high. I was though


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

O- WORD???


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 8, 2011)

I fell down the stairs today.

it kept happening


----------



## Sylar (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't fall down the stairs today.

It keeps not happening.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't even remember the last time I fell down some stairs. If I do in the future I'll report it. 

[Edit:] I think it may have been a winter or two or three or four years ago. Ice is a bitch.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

A friend of mine once had to tell a friend of his that she was praying wrong.

He didn't call her a dumb homo tool, though.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> A friend of mine once had to tell a friend of his that she was praying wrong.
> 
> He didn't call her a dumb homo tool, through.


He should have. That shit is serious. 

DONG!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2011)

Who hasn't yelled 'fuck i'm falling down all these stairs' when they actually fall down stairs and then complaining that no one warned them about said stairs after reading homestuck ?

I've done it twice.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Who hasn't yelled 'fuck i'm falling down all these stairs' when they actually fall down stairs and then complaining that no one warned them about said stairs after reading homestuck ?
> 
> I've done it twice.



How do you even have the focus to talk while falling down stairs


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

I feel down the stairs twice in one month, all I did was scream *FUCK * until I hit the bottom.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> How do you even have the focus to talk while falling down stairs



Well I caught myself both times before falling a bit more, so I was able to say part of it at that moment and the rest of it after said fall was done .


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well I caught myself both times before falling a bit more, so I was able to say part of it at that moment and the rest of it after said fall was done .



And you  did tht twice...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2011)

You could say it...



Keeps happening 
​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

Stop yourself mid-fall just to make a joke.

That is dedication.


----------



## mali (Nov 8, 2011)

Her breats are really big.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

Mali said:


> Her breats are really big.



Very astute.


----------



## mali (Nov 8, 2011)

Shame she has less beauty than my big toe nail.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

^The problem with most of the Homestuck fandom


----------



## mali (Nov 8, 2011)

Its the thought that counts though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

I would hit that so hard you'd need an omnipotent dogsprite to stop me in my tracks.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Implying I was looking at The subjuggsalator cosplayer  and not the Vriska cosplayer in the background.


----------



## mali (Nov 8, 2011)

I would tap her.


----------



## mali (Nov 8, 2011)

Only if she had a bag over her head.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

^                     .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

Friday can't come soon enough....


----------



## mali (Nov 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> ^                     .


----------



## mali (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.


Peace out!


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ^The problem with most of the Homestuck fandom



This was refering partially to the half-ugliness of cosplayers, but it mostly refered to how people like Mali are way too picky.

Also, KT, the Vriska cosplayer is at a lousy angle.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

The sub huge juggs.......damn that is scary.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

Mali said:


> Shame she has less beauty than my big toe nail.





Crossbow said:


> ^The problem with most of the Homestuck fandom





Crossbow said:


> This was refering partially to the half-ugliness of cosplayers, but it mostly refered to how people like Mali are way too picky.
> 
> Also, KT, the Vriska cosplayer is at a lousy angle.



Reasons why I will never cosplay, or at least in a public area where photos can be taken.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

I approve of this.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Reasons why I will never cosplay, or at least in a public area where photos can be taken.



>cosplaying in private

lolwhy?


----------



## Didi (Nov 8, 2011)

Those are huge tits dayumm


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

HAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWT GENDERSWAP
*Spoiler*: __ 



 john cosplay


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 8, 2011)

I think cosplaying fancharacters is the most awful mark of a fandom. I mean god damn that level of obsession.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

shit said:


> HAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWT GENDERSWAP
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't know you were into that 


Also, for those who don't know, Grand Highboob has been becoming a pretty popular thing in the fandom


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 8, 2011)

oh freaking everything is highly popular in this fandom.


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

remember metastuck?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 8, 2011)

homestuck fandom sure is creepy and weird sometimes, oh and yay tits, now we only need lesbians


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

Pipe said:


> homestuck fandom sure is creepy and weird sometimes, oh and yay tits, now we only need lesbians



Summary of this thread when it's at its best.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 8, 2011)

I paid HSG a visit to prove the creepiness and I did but then I also got this



> D —> Lord you might be but you have not fought me
> D —> saddle up as I serve you cybernetically
> D —> Like a machine dropping it tautologically
> D —> Flow so smooth its powered hydraulically
> ...


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

Which reminds me, I still need the gif of WV getting disemboweled...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

I always thought we were our best when we analyzed character motives, and discussed plot relevance ?  

Also this


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

Holy fuck, I'm just going to be creepy for a moment here okay...


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >cosplaying in private
> 
> lolwhy?



Nah, I meant like, with a group of friends who won't share my ugly face online.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd bet all my boonbonds that you are a sexy son of a bitch Scott.


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

> D —> pony up for petes sake or throw in the towel
> D —> Youve peaked my anger into arousal


so glorious
I owe TV a rep
make sure you remember that, memorybanks


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 8, 2011)

oh my god


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Nah, I meant like, with a group of friends who won't share my ugly face online.


I crossdress and don't give a fuckkkkkkkk


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> oh my god


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'd bet all my boonbonds that you are a sexy son of a bitch Scott.



I'm still unsure to how/if Skotty is gendered...


Edit:

Jade (Reagan)

Vriska (Vriska)

I lol'd


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> oh my god


Wh...





Crossbow said:


> I'm still unsure to how/if Skotty is gendered...




I am pleased.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm still unsure to how/if Skotty is gendered...


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

jade = reagan is the only comparison that made the slightest bit of sense


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

ReaganJade is officially best Jade.



Skotty said:


> I am pleased.



I'm sure you are.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'd bet all my boonbonds that you are a sexy son of a bitch Scott.



u gay :amazed


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> oh my god



[YOUTUBE]asm7rNKQPlE[/YOUTUBE]
WHAT THIS BULL SHIT
FUCK THIS SHIt


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

Feferi is like the _opposite_ of social welfare.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Bluhhh, politics is boring as fuck. No thank you.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> oh my god



Didn't understand shit, because fuck US, but I lol'd at the vriska(vriska).


----------



## Pipe (Nov 8, 2011)

oh and since I think there are some dbz abridged fans here

[YOUTUBE]pqLvFfwcqfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

ABOUT FUCKING TIME


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 8, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Didn't understand shit, because fuck US, but I lol'd at the vriska(vriska).



It's basically dumb.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

FUUUUUU I should have posted it I watched it this morning, but I forgot.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

I never read this convo as a sad one.......until now. 

Holy shit guys read this

GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY FACE, I'M NOT CRYING. DON'T LOOK AT ME DAMMIT.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

I fucking hate blogs with auto play music. Reminds me of the jumbled mess that was myspace.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I never read this convo as a sad one.......until now.
> 
> Holy shit guys read this
> 
> GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY FACE, I'M NOT CRYING. DON'T LOOK AT ME DAMMIT.



Omg is that the one I think it is, because I literally cried for like ten minutes reading it. Not even joking T___T


;;


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

you guys  are girls
lets fuck


----------



## Pipe (Nov 8, 2011)

Fuck Vriska and fuck Jade for stealing Karkat from John and letting him with Vriska.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Omg is that the one I think it is, because I literally cried for like ten minutes reading it. Not even joking T___T
> 
> 
> ;;


NOPE

My OTPs

John x Rose
Dave x Jade
Dead John x Vriska
Karkat x Terezi
Dead Karkats x Nepeta



Also @ RoseJaspers convo, that's my headcanon voices now


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> NOPE
> 
> My OTPs
> 
> ...




DEad john

who gives a rats ass about dead people =_=

terrible taste


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> NOPE
> 
> My OTPs
> 
> ...



Sunny...I never would have thought you and I had the same ships...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Only pairing I care about is Karkat x Nepeta. All other could go either way really. Humans x human or trolls x trolls or tolls x humans.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

Well since Nepeta is dead, I'm shipping her with the alternate timeline Karkats


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

Everyone knows Karkat x John is what the fans want.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, I do like Rose x Kanaya


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

Past Karkat x Future Karkat


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Everyone knows Karkat x John is what the fans want.


Uhg, one of my friends is obsessed with this pairing.


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

OTP TIEM

gamzee x kanaya
dave x rose
karkat x john x terezi x nepeta
equius x aradia
jade x everybody


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

jade x pet store


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

jade x bec noir


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Great. Pairings discussion again.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> .


YEAHHHHHHHHHHH


Paul the SK said:


> Only pairing I care about is Karkat x Nepeta. All other could go either way really. Humans x human or trolls x trolls or tolls x humans.



Das cute 2...but I like Equius x Nepeta, I think that meowrails would have become meowsprits...
Also I love Sollux x Aradia x Feferi...
Oh and Eridan x Me is my otp.
Wait I meant Eridan x Kanaya...................;o)





> Everyone knows Karkat x John is what the fans want.



Karkat who................


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

shit said:


> OTP TIEM
> 
> gamzee x kanaya
> dave x rose
> ...



lolololol
most of these are so fucked up

i*c*st smh


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

shit said:


> jade x bec noir


she likes it black with* RED MILES*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

Fucking adorable


----------



## Pipe (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

Pipe he is on the planet Jade brough with them.... lol


hope the artist realizes that


*yawn*

im a derp going to bed


----------



## Pipe (Nov 8, 2011)

Jade doesnt know who even is Casey she just picked the planet because space god tier reasons. John & Rose did really abandon her if you think about it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Smh Shipping is in this thread and it's the wrong ships at that.....





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJWO4WaQh_Y[/YOUTUBE]
Smh Shipping is in this thread and it's the wrong ships at that.....


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

VRISKA X LIFE

otp


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> VRISKA X LIFE
> 
> otp


<33333333 **


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

I support this ship. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpnY41JNVbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

I would like to see some hax or something to resurrect the dead characters


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Vriska thread ????


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

VRISKA IS MY LUCKY STAR


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> VRISKA X LIFE
> 
> otp



crack pairing

bitch is dead


----------



## Sylar (Nov 8, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.

The best ship is friendship.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

It's always time for more Vriska :::


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

^ I love how Vriska is taller than John in that pic <3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 8, 2011)

is it just me or did this thread just get like 50x worse


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

well it's at least both of us, cuz I think so too


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> is it just me or did this thread just get like 50x worse


It's just you. Last page was all pairings.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 8, 2011)

Shipping always does that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> is it just me or did this thread just get like 50x worse


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Vriska finds the hate to be amusing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm not bothered by that in the slightest. It's sorta hot actually.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 8, 2011)

see this is what happens when CD gets banned. You people take over. As the original patron of Vriska he would be ashamed of you all.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

^ that one, not so much


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> It's always time for more Vriska :::



adorable 
on her knees
giving a ....


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

tbh, CD's kinda a douche :X


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> see this is what happens when CD gets banned. You people take over. As the original patron of Vriska he would be ashamed of you all.


Too bad I'm a quality poster.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> adorable
> on her knees
> giving a ....


_Rim chew_ just like your name.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> see this is what happens when CD gets banned. You people take over. As the *original patron of Vriska *he would be ashamed of you all.



>Gets ready to post my Vriska in a antagonistic fashion when I read this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

Also patron? Maybe.

But Katie was the first huge Vriska ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

I remember a better time



a time of buckets


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

That's what I thought as well.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Is Homestuck ever coming back? I don't care about CD really.


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll always associate Geg with Vriska the most
his hate was deeper than the greatest ocean
which I suppose would be the pacific ocean


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

shit said:


> I'll always associate Geg with Vriska the most
> his hate was deeper than the greatest ocean
> which I suppose would be the pacific ocean


Geg was always sorta a douche. But only because he deletes my posts


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

shit said:


> I'll always associate Geg with Vriska the most
> his hate was deeper than the greatest ocean
> which I suppose would be the pacific ocean



love>h8te :33


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> _Rim chew_ just like your name.


me no like that


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Also I like everyone on NF. :33


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 8, 2011)

Missed out on Pairing Talk 

Sollux X Aradia X Feferi (Bifurcation has it's merits ) 

Sollux X Everybody OTP 


Quality of Discussion has since increased eightfold.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Also I like everyone on NF. :33


Even Cubey?


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

if u like everyone on NF u crazy....some weirrd ass idiots on this here forums, chu reckon?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

very n8ce /keystrokes


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

Honestly this forum is full of pissants if you think about it.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

bro u aren't a pissant


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I don't like those cartoon porn mother fuckers, you know the ones with the little girls in their sets. 

But everyone else here is pretty cool, we gotta fuck ton of bi/lesbian girls on NF too if you notice.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> bro u aren't a pissant


I'm not naming anyone, but I don't dislike any of the Homestuck regulars.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol "pissant" I know for a fact you don't say that in normal conversation.


----------



## Monna (Nov 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> But everyone else here is pretty cool, we gotta fuck ton of bi/lesbian girls on NF too if you notice.


I'm MtF transgendered and bi. Does that count?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 8, 2011)

Transgendered and Bi, that's gotta be some sort of paradox right ?


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Lol "pissant" I know for a fact you don't say that in normal conversation.


dont post shitty loli stuff with spiders 

wtf


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Transgendered and Bi, that's gotta be some sort of paradox right ?


I don't think you know what being transgendered means.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 9, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I don't think you know what being transgendered means.



I don't think I do either, I hope I did not offend you with the attempted joke though.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I don't think I do either, I hope I did not offend you with the attempted joke though.


Nah, it's all good bro.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Best Troll, Worst Friend


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

I see far too much vriska in this thread.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I see far too much vriska in this thread.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Best Troll, Worst Life Partner


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 9, 2011)

This thread needs more Vriska humiliating Tavros.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> This thread needs more Vriska humiliating Tavros.


That would be fantastic. However, I lack fanart of this.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I see far too much vriska in this thread.



Needs more Mustard



Zoidberg said:


> This thread needs more Vriska humiliating Tavros.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 9, 2011)

Also, more PM.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Can't wait for this to happen, if it ever does.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

lol Rose's mom looks like a hooker.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 9, 2011)

Also why isn't she drunk.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

If you don't remember the original troll sets, you are less than trash in this thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Oi fuck you TV, I can't even remember last week


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> If you don't remember the original troll sets, you are less than trash in this thread.


"If you didn't join before 2007, you are less than trash on this forum." I can play that game too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyway, all I remember of that was

Me: Karkat
Banhammer: Terezi
Cubey: Horsedongs
Platinum: Eridan
Zoidberg: Feferi


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

I remember the original sets.

And zoid being too much of a pussy to wear the Aradia/Equius smooch scene .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

Yet CD was man enough to wear the Vriska/Tavros smooch  And I was Gamzee, Sunny


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

Poor Abigail stuck with Tavros.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

memories of better times


----------



## Sylar (Nov 9, 2011)

I hadn't even heard of Homestuck then. :33


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

better times


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> better times


It's the nostalgia goggles.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

Nah they really were better times .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

Look when a thread lacks vriska you do not have the right to argue a thread that has her is better.

Better. Times.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

I miss Vriska for one reason and one reason alone:

Geg's delicious tears of rage.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you guys still remember smooch fest 09?


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Prove that they were better times.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

Because they were, simple as that.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Rose-tented nostalgia goggles. Simple as that.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

Nope because we actually had quality back, the thread is a pale shadow of what it once was back in the heydays.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

The day when Equius was revealed will never be topped by this thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

Lilac was a great character.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

I wish that I had found out about Homestuck sooner then.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I wish that I had found out about Homestuck sooner then.



You missed the golden age, silver age, and bronze age of this thread.

And now the bucket age is over with homestuck gone... so yeah we are basically in the age of sadness right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

watch the glorious descent of horsecock upon cubey



see the words of a prophet



This was just a fraction of our life.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You missed the golden age, silver age, and bronze age of this thread.
> 
> And now the bucket age is over with homestuck gone... so yeah we are basically in the age of sadness right now.


I joined in on the 3rd MSPA thread. Things can't really get worse, can they? I'm hyped for act 6.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> watch the glorious descent of horsecock upon cubey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, that cracked my shit up


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

That was a great day.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I joined in on the 3rd MSPA thread. Things can't really get worse, can they? I'm hyped for act 6.



See this is the entire problem?

3rd MSPA thread?

There shouldn't BE a 3rd MSPA thread.

There was ONE.

It was over 20k posts.

It was full of history.

It was home.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah basically it goes like this.

Golden Age- Thread was made, obd introduced to problem sleuth, quality discussion abounded. Ended sometime during act 4.
Silver Age- Still quality mspa mafia games started during this time and the silver age ended when sunny got the webcomic section
Bronze Age- Ended when the thread was split
Copper Age- The time between the thread splitting and sometime after homestuck's arrival when he stopped being a good photoshop monkey and became the homestuck you know today which brought upon...
The Bucket Age- Which lasted until he left basically.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

And that was your history lesson for the day.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn... well this is still the best thread on the site.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah like THAT'S a hard contest to win


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

I never implied that it wasn't. My best Homestuck friend is pissed at me right now and tumblr if full of degenerates and teenagers.  I love you guys <3


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

I love me too.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I love me too.


When ever I read your name, I'm reminded of the guy from Xavier Renegade Angel who got every cell in his body "platinumed."


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

That sounds pretty painful.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That sounds pretty painful.


He was fine until he was dumped in to a vat of molten metal, then while he was dying he said "I accept jesus christ as my lord and savior. Yes! made it!" Then his soul went to heaven and he lived happily ever after~


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

Well it could of ended worse I guess .

Hope saved him in the end .


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

He's a survivor. Knows the rules of the universe, mannnn


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck I'm wasted. Goodnight.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 9, 2011)

Pipe said:


> oh and since I think there are some dbz abridged fans here
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pqLvFfwcqfw[/YOUTUBE]



I saw it last night, honestly not their best work. The Yugioh movie was much better.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Corn on the cob is what gets the job done, motherfuckers. And with Jade's teeth she can eat a whole lot of fucking corn.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 9, 2011)

Also Canon height discussion.

Cascade shows, John>Jade, Dave>Rose.
Terezi>Karkat, but Sollux isn't that much taller than her if at all.
And Gamzee and Kanaya are the tallest of the living trolls who's heights we can compare.

Still no news on Aradia.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 9, 2011)

Another thing If one of the Kids has to die, it should be Dave dieing as he kills Lord English's Big Cal body, one of his final words (but not actually final) should be something like "I always hated you"


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also Canon height discussion.
> 
> Cascade shows, John>Jade, Dave>Rose.
> Terezi>Karkat, but Sollux isn't that much taller than her if at all.
> ...


I imagine the females to be taller than all the males, but that is just my head canon.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> >Gets ready to post my Vriska in a antagonistic fashion when I read this



Don't like KT I recall a time when you were indifferent to her.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Vriska is the tallest. She could hold John like he was a doll.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 9, 2011)

Shipping, nostagia, height comparison...

I'm glad I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 9, 2011)

Just started reading Homestuck the other day.  Up to the point where John makes the Pogo Hammer.  Pretty cool so far, but everyone says it gets infinitely more awesome later on, so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2011)

I use to loathe/strongly hate Vriska.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 9, 2011)

Ehh it's all preference I guess I think it's fine the only shit I hate is when people rep me hentai stuff. 

I mean if Vriska fanart and funny cosplay makes you feel as if the thread is garbage it sounds like you're a little stuck up about it, it's a thread about a webcomic not that big a deal tbh.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Don't like KT I recall a time when you were indifferent to her.



Nope Vriska was always my favorite. She to me atleast  is the best developed charecter next to Karkat. I love what Hussie did, and in all honesty her death was handled pretty well; at the very least better then Eridan's.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Nope Vriska was always my favorite. She to me atleast  is the best developed charecter next to Karkat. I love what Hussie did, and in all honesty her death was handled pretty well; at the very least better then Eridan's.



Everyone that isn't Equius got a better death than Eridan.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2011)

Equus at least got poetic Justice

Eridan just got a sawblade to the face


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Just started reading Homestuck the other day.  Up to the point where John makes the Pogo Hammer.  Pretty cool so far, but everyone says it gets infinitely more awesome later on, so I am looking forward to that.


Oh yeah. Shit hasn't even gotten real yet.

That comes like Act 3-Act 4


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2011)

I mean stomach. His face got to count how many blinks it could make when facing its own ass


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I use to loathe/strongly hate Vriska.


I loathed her as a huge bitch
Then I respected her as a magnificent bitch
Then I daww'd for her as a tragic bitch


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Equus at least got poetic Justice
> 
> Eridan just got a sawblade to the face



yeaaaaah

that was pretty funny


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

I was glad to see Equius die just because I know a complete asshole who likes him. (No one on these forums just to clarify)


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 9, 2011)

TIL that a Homestuck-readin' pal-o-mine has not finished Problem Sleuth.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> TIL that a Homestuck-readin' pal-o-mine has not finished Problem Sleuth.



Is it necessary to read Problem Sleuth before reading Homestuck?  I haven't started any of the other MSPA series besides HS, yet.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Is it necessary to read Problem Sleuth before reading Homestuck?  I haven't started any of the other MSPA series besides HS, yet.


Not at all. He's just fucking with you.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, aformentioned pal-o-mine enjoyed Homestuck pretty well on its own.


----------



## Didi (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd highly recommend reading Problem Sleuth first. 


Maybe even jailbreak too.


Makes HS much funnier because there are so many inside-jokes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Equus at least got poetic Justice
> 
> Eridan just got a sawblade to the face


Well it wasn't justice, simply a fitting end.

I still wonder whether it'd be classified as assisted suicide or murder. I mean it's like say....you're in a Saw trap where you get your dick sucked by a hot chick until you press a button stopping it. If you chose not to then you'd starve to death or dehydrate.

So if its in your power to easily stop the murder, (which he could have by twitching his neck), and you choose not to, then wouldn't it be Assisted Suicide instead?


Eridan being cut in two is still my single favoritest part of homestuck.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Is it necessary to read Problem Sleuth before reading Homestuck?  I haven't started any of the other MSPA series besides HS, yet.



No, although TV told me to read PS before I knew about HS.
You should read PS though, if only so you may enjoy the wonderful amusement it brings.





> Eridan being cut in two is still my single favoritest part of homestuck.


.............


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Skotty said:


> .............


Content aside, it was magnificently orchestrated.

You had a set up of tension of OH SHIT OH SHIT THREE WAY FIGHT ABOUT TO GO DOWN

AND THEN

A NEW CHALLENGER APPROACHES

WTF SHE KICKED HIM IN THE NUTS 

AND FUCKING SUCKER PUNCHED HER

AND CUT HIM IN TWO, HOLY SHIT

AND THEN THE GLASSES DROP AND SHE PUTS ON MAKEUP AND LICKS HIS BLOOD LIKE A BOSS

IT WAS LIKE GOING FROM HORROR TO SILLY TO BADASS AND GODDAMN

Marvelous execution.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh, yes, I agree with that.  I love most of that scene, it just shows how epic Kanaya is. Especially love seeing her smack around Gamzee and Vriska. 
I'm just mad she killed my favourite troll too.  Oh well, at least the kids are God Tier now, so I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Tbh, I also loved it cuz it shut Platinum the fuck up.

He was kinda a dick since Murderstuck


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

I could argue as to why that is, along with Vriska and Gamzee, even though I do not like them, but I'm far too lazy to do so right now.
So instead I'll post this:


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well it wasn't justice, simply a fitting end.
> 
> I still wonder whether it'd be classified as assisted suicide or murder. I mean it's like say....you're in a Saw trap where you get your dick sucked by a hot chick until you press a button stopping it. If you chose not to then you'd starve to death or dehydrate.
> 
> ...



I rly liked hussie's explanation that gamzee mentally subjugates those he sets his sights on, and I wish that was more played up than it was when he was murdering folks

only death I rly didn't care for was nepeta's
I mean snagging her clawhand in mid-pounce? pretty ridiculous bro
but since then gamzee has MAD speed feats, so I guess it makes sense in retrospect, and at the time it was pretty brutal
but still, the only one imo that was a great bit of a letdown
besides feferi but y'know


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well it wasn't justice, simply a fitting end.
> 
> I still wonder whether it'd be classified as assisted suicide or murder. I mean it's like say....you're in a Saw trap where you get your dick sucked by a hot chick until you press a button stopping it. If you chose not to then you'd starve to death or dehydrate.
> 
> ...



Make her pay and the Alcehmizing parts not being your favorite homestuck segments ? Smh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

shit said:


> I rly liked hussie's explanation that gamzee mentally subjugates those he sets his sights on, and I wish that was more played up than it was when he was murdering folks
> 
> only death I rly didn't care for was nepeta's
> I mean snagging her clawhand in mid-pounce? pretty ridiculous bro
> ...


It was brutal.

But I lol'd with how he was grinning the whole time he did that.


KizaruTachio said:


> Make her pay and the Alcehmizing parts not being your favorite homestuck segments ? Smh


Make her pay was meh. Compared to other flashes.

I do love alchemy binges though!


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 9, 2011)

So, any ideas on what/who starts Act 6?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 9, 2011)

Make her pay is still my favorite for some reason.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Because you're a Vriskafag.


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 9, 2011)

I prefer Jade Wake Up. Dohohohohoho.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Equus at least got poetic Justice
> 
> Eridan just got a sawblade to the face



it was the death he most deserved


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

my favorite was cascade obvs


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I prefer Jade Wake Up. Dohohohohoho.



Oh God, that flash gave me a head ache and made my eyesight even worse. I had to close out half way. If it's the one I think you mean.





> my favorite was cascade obvs


Same, except I love Reunite with your loving daughter and wife a lot too.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

eridan's death was funny for a lot of reasons, and one of them is that he's the only one kanaya decided to kill
which just goes to prove the one thing a homosexual bleeding heart can't forgive is apathy
I also like that kanaya was all set to not even kill gamzee when he came back to confront everyone but rather to auspicitize between him and karkat to try and resolve things without conflict (tho under threat of chainsaw)
cuz kanaya x gamzee = <3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Kanaya's foot x Gamzee's testicles


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

gamzee is ok with that

gamzee has come the closest to doing what a huge portion of the fandom wishes they could do 
*Spoiler*: __ 



feet fuck kanaya


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 9, 2011)

WV: Lead your men to victory!


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Kanaya's foot x Gamzee's testicles



One of my favourite pairings.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

My favs are all the flashes involving Jade or Vriska. I need not name them~


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 9, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I prefer Jade Wake Up. Dohohohohoho.



Cuz you're a Jadefag


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Because you're a Vriskafag.





KizaruTachio said:


> Cuz you're a Jadefag


WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG 

I'm a Vriska-Jade-Terezi ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

Does that make me an Eridanfag ?


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

you're a girlfag


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Does that make me an Eridanfag ?



Must..resist..the urge..to comment..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey rep Scott he made me this rad fucking set.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Must..resist..the urge..to comment..



What could you possibly mean?
Also I need to draw that Soldia for you...


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Need to spread 

@Skotty Absolutely nothing. Nothing at all.

Does that mean I get to be a Solwhore?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

It's Cold down in the South


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> It's Cold down in the South



That it is, that it is...


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Forecast of 4.4 degrees, I so don't want to leave my sheets tomorrow. At all.



I wouldn't be surprised if this is how it actually went down.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Too bad I'm a quality poster.



Nope.

Best I can give you is a 1 out of 10.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

>Fang posting in the MSPA thread

Well looks like hell's frosted over.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

This Dress.


*Spoiler*: __ 








It's like the Ultimate Cure for Bubble Butt syndrome


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> This Dress.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I can't even tell who that is.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Jade Meduka Crossover apparently.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> It's Cold down in the South



ABUBUBUBUBUBUBU 
Okay, to make this less spammy, I made up an dumb Homestuck AU idea today, but I'm not writing about it unless you lot want to hear it.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 All that Strider Swag 





Go for it Skotty


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> >Fang posting in the MSPA thread
> 
> Well looks like hell's frosted over.


iirc he read and loved Problem Sleuth but couldn't get into Homestuck.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avatarstuck?

I can dig it.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

Fang said:


> Nope.
> 
> Best I can give you is a 1 out of 10.



lmao         .


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

The rest of them 


*Spoiler*: __ 















And the best for last 

*Spoiler*: __ 









The Homestuck style versions are on the site.





Because I feel like being a spammy douche moreso than usual.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know who the character from HS on the right is but he's going down


----------



## ooCiepheh7 (Nov 9, 2011)

KT, I have failed you...

I've failed you all.

All hope is lost.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello Fangy Fangs !
It took me a year to get into HS after PS myself.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 9, 2011)

Started again. Skyrim unlocking tomorrow has forced my hand.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2011)

hey Skoppers~


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Wouldn't the Becs be more powerful than PS in theory, being powered by the larger energy source?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 9, 2011)

Future me do I ever make it with a Vriska cosplayer ?


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well it wasn't justice, simply a fitting end.



He was a stuck up highblood and if it weren't for nepeta he would have gone on a murderous rampage of his own, and that for all of his strength, his downfall was the lack of strength of heart to challenge his enemies when they decreed his execution, when the slightest of effort would have saved him
Poetic justice, fitting end, either one is fine with me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Fang said:


> I don't know who the character from HS on the right is but he's going down


Jack Noir. Known in an alternate universe as Spades Slick if you read the Problem Sleuth Extras





Watch this clip mein square.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spz7WW5dlg8[/YOUTUBE]

That character who was originally a donation based side character in the Problem Sleuth secrets section became a canon character of Homestuck.

However, his self in an alternate universe became more or less the penultimate villain of Homestuck.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Fang said:


> Nope.
> 
> Best I can give you is a 1 out of 10.


lol who is this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Know your place.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

BY THE WAY FANG!

If you loved Problem Sleuth, I highly recommend reading the .

Its very much in the style of Problem Sleuth and starring Spades Slick.

As a bit of metaness, prior to the Intermission, when characters in Homestuck checked mspaintadventures.com, they got the Midnight Crew adventure



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMMvJCEZPmw[/YOUTUBE]

This was then elaborated on during the Intermission


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh thanks Sunny, I wanted to reread the intermission myself!


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Future me do I ever make it with a Vriska cosplayer ?



Glad to see your priorities are in order.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Jack Noir. Known in an alternate universe as Spades Slick if you read the Problem Sleuth Extras
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sunuvmann said:


> BY THE WAY FANG!
> 
> If you loved Problem Sleuth, I highly recommend reading the .
> 
> ...



I'll consider it.



Paul the SK said:


> lol who is this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Know your place.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't even know who you are but you seem to have a grudge against me.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2011)

After all a local homebrew subbing group for Tokusatsu from NF is called "Midnight Crew Subs" so it must be good


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, Abigail joined in during the Intermission which is largely the inspiration for why he (?) named the sub group that


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 9, 2011)

This new guys scares me.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> This new guys scares me.


I'm not sure who his is, but he may be related to the DSPV ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from years back. If so, we don't want those degenerates around this thread.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 9, 2011)

Stabby time is about to commence.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I'm not sure who his is, but he may be related to the DSPV ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from years back. If so, we don't want those degenerates around this thread.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

are we throwing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out of this thread?
cuz I've been keeping a list on hand for such an opportunity


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2011)

well I know who I approve of 

- CD
- Abigail
- shittsu
- TV
- Geg
- Gig
- Skotters


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

shit said:


> are we throwing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out of this thread?
> cuz I've been keeping a list on hand for such an opportunity


Sounds like a great idea to me. Only one who I have a problem with is this Fang tool.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

Fang said:


> well I know who I approve of
> 
> - CD
> - Abigail
> ...



that's a good list


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd add sunny and remchu and platinum off the top of my head


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 9, 2011)

I approve of everyone to an extent.

Except for Cubey of course.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

cb, I'm counting down the days until I can approve of you
still got nearly 2 months


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

I just remembered ban and zeni and hs
been so long 

also pipe, I forget him sometimes


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Add KizaruTaichou and Hopper.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

ehhhhhhhhh


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

He's a pretty cool poster. Only thing questionable was that little argument with Cubey.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

I have other questions


----------



## Arishem (Nov 9, 2011)

Waiting to marathon the latest pages turned out to be the right choice after all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 9, 2011)

person with vriska set telling Shit to add a vriska fan.

Yeah.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Fang's kinda the bastard son of Mindfang and Dualscar if you want a description.


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2011)

wait's over in a little over a day


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

I say we only boot the douche bags. There are only a few that are truly douchey anyway.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Fang's kinda the bastard son of Mindfang and Dualscar if you want a description.



Wow, I didn't know Fang was so sexy!


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 9, 2011)

Skotty, when are you going to post that AU thingy.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 9, 2011)

This might as well become the new tree house.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been a bit inactive these days it's ok and I like all of you guys.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2011)

*yawn* this month has been amazin


----------



## Sylar (Nov 9, 2011)

Fang said:


> well I know who I approve of
> 
> - CD
> - Abigail
> ...



That's cold man.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2011)

WHAT KILLED THE DINOSUARS!!??

THE ICE AGE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2011)

That's true.

After Ice Age 3, dinosaurs lost a lot of their coolness.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Holy shit they made a third movie


----------



## Kurou (Nov 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> That's cold man.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 10, 2011)

And not a single tear was shed.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

Because there were none left to shed.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

Its it time for sadstuck again?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> well I know who I approve of
> 
> - CD
> - Abigail
> ...



I am hurt Fang .

Also read homestuck already.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

Fang actually managed to post in this thread? What brought about this miracle?


----------



## Kurou (Nov 10, 2011)

He was smoking some good shit.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

One day Fang will open his heart up to the feelings and emotions of homestuck .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

If he ever manages to get past Act 2 (the apparent spot he stopped on IIRC).


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Holy shit they made a third movie



Yeah it was somewhere in between Shrek 3 and 4 in terms of quality. So pretty terrible but not made of shit just yet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

Shrek 4 was weird. Like really forced weird.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay I honestly didn't know there was a Shrek 4 either 
And the Shrek movies do get weirder. I sorta want to see it now.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

That is one cash cow that is basically tapped now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's tapped dry. 

Expect a Donkey spin-off coming to a theater near you.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

shit said:


> I just remembered ban and zeni and hs
> been so long
> 
> also pipe, I forget him sometimes



forever makes liars of us all


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Shrek 4 was weird. Like really forced weird.



They farted out of their ears 


siiigh

I hear Puss In Boots is also not made of shit, but I'm not particularly excited for that low of a standard


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

It's pretty lame, Cubey started a free Homestuck campaign and nothing really came out of it.  We had like 30 people request his unbanning.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's pretty lame, *Cubey *started a free Homestuck campaign and nothing really cane out of it.  We had like *30 people request* his *unbanning*.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's pretty lame, Cubey started a free Homestuck campaign and nothing really cane out of it.  We had like 30 people request his unbanning.


Fuck, I want Homestuck back, he was the shit. Though I don't think my opinion would change anything. He's permabanned, right? His posts were typically a great read.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

Cubey leading ANY cause dooms it to immediate failure.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> They farted out of their ears
> 
> 
> siiigh
> ...



Dude I hated the movie so much. I mean if stiltskin is so evil why did we never hear of him, and why didn't charming appear to rescue Fiona, and why did they choose to make a shitty new character the villain when there are so many places it could have gone. Fuck I'm still kinda mad about it.



Also what did HS get banned for?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

For being a dumb homo tool I think.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah but so many other dumb homo tools roam free why did they take ours.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

Homestuck wasn't just any dumb homo tool he was THE dumb homo tool.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Time to reminisce about Homestuck, I see.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

out could out dumb homo tool him if I rly applied myself


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

what the hell


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> what the hell



It's a metaphor.

I'm Aradia.

HS is dead Sollux.

You are the derpy Sollux.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh Vriska and Terezi. Gog dammit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

That's the worst metaphor ever.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

Good night gentlemen. Time for me to sleep.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

that's the most convoluted excuse to crossdress I've ever heard


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cubey leading ANY cause dooms it to immediate failure.


failure by osmosis



noobthemusical said:


> Dude I hated the movie so much. I mean if stiltskin is so evil why did we never hear of him, and why didn't charming appear to rescue Fiona, and why did they choose to make a shitty new character the villain when there are so many places it could have gone. Fuck I'm still kinda mad about it.



rumplestilskin is a very famous slav fable.
Not baba yaga famous but you know, whatever the snooki equivalent of slav fables is.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah but he never appeared in prior movies, it's true that most of us have read his associated fairy tale (heck I knew of him before Baba) but still they could have used far more interesting villains, and plot points in general.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

actually he did appear in the third movie, as a generic cameo goon. 
Charming asks him when was the last time someone gave him a kid


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

I didn't watch that movie more than once, but you know, I like fables.


----------



## mali (Nov 10, 2011)

Lack of hipster


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Shrek discussion detected.

Abort, abort.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> failure by osmosis


Osmosis Jones was such a good movie.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

I loved that shit. 

Though the best childhood movie was the Digimon movie, it was like the most amazing thing I ever saw. It was in theaters and everything. :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2011)

Saw it in theaters too.

And watched it on VCR repeatedly pek


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> They farted out of their ears
> 
> 
> siiigh
> ...



Then again, this is Puss In Boots. Kinda hard to fail with that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Saw it in theaters too.
> 
> And watched it on VCR repeatedly pek



>Theme song is kids of America 

>The digi destined are from Japan.

Lol Japan


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2011)

So Doc Scratch is English? Kind of disappoint, not enough RANDOM 

Though I suppose it's been hinted at all along. Hussie ever tl;dr an explanation on it with Tumblr?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> what the hell



It's a big corpse party that humans do.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> >Theme song is kids of America
> 
> >The digi destined are from Japan.
> 
> Lol Japan



That was only for the dub, the original version didn't have all those 90's songs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> That was only for the dub, the original version didn't have all those 90's songs.



KoA is a 80's song.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeuRAWSJGFY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So Doc Scratch is English? Kind of disappoint, not enough RANDOM
> 
> Though I suppose it's been hinted at all along. Hussie ever tl;dr an explanation on it with Tumblr?



it was very predictable in fact... people thinking English would be someone new was laughable.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 10, 2011)

Doc Scratch: I am an excellent *host*.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> That was only for the dub, the original version didn't have all those 90's songs.



A digimon movie without 90's songs isn't a digimon movie at all.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyVyauHG3A0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Doc Scratch: I am an excellent *host*.


it wasn't even that.
The fact anyone omnipotent would want to kill themselves was a big problem for me. It seemed like he was just trying to "god tier" himself more or less.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2011)

Well when you've been around for a good million/billion years, you kinda get bored, I'd imagine.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> A digimon movie without 90's songs isn't a digimon movie at all.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyVyauHG3A0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFWPH1sN5Wo[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking gave me shivers, so good.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

Digimon the movie was so good it made 02 good.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 10, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Fuck, I want Homestuck back, he was the shit. Though I don't think my opinion would change anything. He's permabanned, right? His posts were typically a great read.





Homestuck said:


> oh man...
> 
> you know, that is something called an axolotl
> 
> ...





Homestuck said:


> what cross means is that he believes you transcend gender, like some kind of hermaphroditic god
> and that he worships this god through ritual masturbation


Yeah, I thought he was pretty funny too.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> A digimon movie without 90's songs isn't a digimon movie at all.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyVyauHG3A0[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfaynpNvj4Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Agreed


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

If only Digimon came out before pokemon. 

It's so much better.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Homestuck _made_ this thread.

Also, stop talking about digimon.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Homestuck made this thread.
> 
> Also, stop talking about digimon*.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2011)

On both accounts you are incorrect.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> On both accounts you are incorrect.



Well that's just, like, your opinion, man.

Also only one of the sentences was phrased as a statement.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

I see you're using your Big Labowski knowledge in the field already cross.


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2011)

No offense CB but you used to insult HS to fit in. Now you claim he "made" this thread. Pick a fucking side will you


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

Obviously it's the black rom he misses. It's not like the thing we have you smelly Indian bastard. :33

Legit music thread ? Legit music thread.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaWp8YZi1Ns&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No offense CB but you used to insult HS to fit in. Now you claim he "made" this thread. Pick a fucking side will you



He was a terrible person on several counts.

He also was the reason this thread grew into what it has become today.

Not exactly mutually exclusive qualities.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I use the word "quality" loosely. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



BAM!


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Hamsteak day guys have sum dumb art


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

that's pretty legit tbh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Homestuck _made_ this thread.
> 
> *Also, stop talking about digimon.*



No

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcNEqL9iddM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Happy Hamsteak day guys have sum dumb art



Dave's lips look pretty feminine. Was this intentional?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2011)

What Cross said :I

Dave looks a tad bit too much like Rose

But the Terezi was great.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

dat feel when you'll probably never know whose dupe homestuck is


----------



## Arishem (Nov 10, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Happy Hamsteak day guys have sum dumb art


Looks more Allah Tier here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

I bet I would've given katie nearly 30 grand in rep points by now if he'd put farts in the fart thread


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Dave's lips look pretty feminine. Was this intentional?



Nah, it's because I'm a shitty artist.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Nah, it's because I'm a shitty artist.



Cripes, you're always so hard on yourself.

That, or you were pulling some deft passive-aggression that went right over my head.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

shit said:


> I bet I would've given katie nearly 30 grand in rep points by now if he'd put farts in the fart thread



I forgot that existed , no joke I guess I start posting images there.



Skotty said:


> Nah, it's because I'm a shitty artist.



Well I like it so that must mean it's good.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

I like your proportions, skot
I'd like to see you use borderlines tho


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 10, 2011)

(I liked it too.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a question, that I've been pondering forever, and I probably missed something.
Is the one who was with Scratch Aradia or the Handmaid? Because Aradia was with the green sun?





Crossbow said:


> Cripes, you're always so hard on yourself.
> 
> That, or you were pulling some deft passive-aggression that went right over my head.



People keep telling me my art is shit, so I might as well accept it. 


> Well I like it so that must mean it's good.





> I like your proportions, skot
> I'd like to see you use borderlines tho


Thank you. <3


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh and this.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

one with scratch was handmaid
aradia leapt through bec noir to arrive at the green sun, and that's why she's in everyone's dreams cuz her proximity to the sun


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

Handmaid :b


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Wait.

If YoungHandmaid was at the manor when Slick offed Snowman and the universe was subsequently detonated, how did she grow up to fight the Empress in the near past?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Oh and this.



The fuck is this ?


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay I thought so, but I kept hearing people say it was Aradia, so I was very confused. Thank you Dx


----------



## Didi (Nov 10, 2011)

@cross
because wibbly wobbly timey wimey plot shit


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wait.
> 
> If YoungHandmaid was at the manor when Slick offed Snowman and the universe was subsequently detonated, how did she grow up to fight the Empress in the near past?



I as well was wondering how english woke up after the universe explosion yet recruited her before the universe explosion

my guess would be time shenanigans


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

Tomorrow at last... act 6.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2011)

That John is probably a girl.

I can tell by the childbearing hips and the girly arms.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

shit said:


> I as well was wondering how english woke up after the universe explosion yet recruited her before the universe explosion
> 
> my guess would be time shenanigans



English is simple because he can time travel.

But from when Scratch adopted her when she ran away, there was no logical point for English to time-dump her.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> English is simple because he can time travel.
> 
> But from when Scratch adopted her when she ran away, there was no logical point for English to time-dump her.



he recruited her and sent her out on time assassin missions
he didn't just time dump her somewhere
her last mission is to fight the Empress, and it was already stated she'll lose iirc
and that could happen at any point after the trolls session starts to until the universe got destroyed


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

My last fart outside of the fart thread. (probably)



Dat Hand Maid.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

shit said:


> he recruited her and sent her out on time assassin missions
> he didn't just time dump her somewhere
> her last mission is to fight the Empress, and it was already stated she'll lose iirc
> and that could happen at any point after the trolls session starts to until the universe got destroyed



So she was working from adolescence all the way up to that _fineness_ seen above?

That is a pretty harsh life, then.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

That one will give me seizures if I stare at it too long


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

all ancestors have shit lives except mindfang, empress, and maybe grand highblood


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm disappointed that we'll probably never see Summoner's crazy adventures.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2011)

iono, I'm willing to bet that everyone will make another cameo before it's all over


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> it was very predictable in fact... people thinking English would be someone new was laughable.



But he isn't Scratch. He has possessed Scratch's body.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2011)

noob your LE is all wrong. His yellow leg is missing


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Cuestick peg leg is best peg leg


----------



## Pipe (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Homestuck _made_ this thread.
> 
> Also, stop talking about digimon.



Why the digimon hate.



shit said:


> dat feel when you'll probably never know whose dupe homestuck is



There was a theory dupestuck was dandyman/whatur dupe.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> noob your LE is all wrong. His yellow leg is missing



I was wondering when someone would finally point that out.

Also it's already 11/11/11 for me and looking at timezones only a few more hours till it's 11/11/11 for Andrew.


Also that feel when your video card breaks and your back up one can't handle Skyrim. FUUUUUUUUUUUU

Well looks like I'm being GOTY addition.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm disappointed that we'll probably never see Summoner's crazy adventures.



I want to learn more about the ancestors too  I think they're fascinating!


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Why the digimon hate.



It's not really hate.

I just don't want us squandering time on it.


Predictions for Start of Act 6?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2011)

I think it will start with a 13 year old Grandma Harley in the rebooted universe in her room.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If only Digimon came out before pokemon.
> 
> It's so much better.




nmmmmm i like digimon a lot, but pokemon is just better. Digimon had like recolors of some mons that in my book is a negative in the creativity department. :ho


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

Pokemon is only better because of the games.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh hey look what I found.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed

(It has bonus albums)


----------



## Pipe (Nov 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> nmmmmm i like digimon a lot, but pokemon is just better. Digimon had like recolors of some mons that in my book is a negative in the creativity department. :ho


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Well played.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

We talking about the mons?


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

I gave up on Pokemon when Black and White came out.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I gave up on Pokemon when Black and White came out.



Whatever, man.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Whatever, man.


I was disappointed that there were no new evolutions of older Pokemon. Those are the coolest.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

Haters gonna hate .

/still hasn't played b/w


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUWqTwssIBo[/YOUTUBE]



It's shit like this that makes all black people look bad. 

I gotta get out of this shitty city, fucking animals.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll probably just wait for the inevitable pokemon gray or whatever that will be far better.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

I just bought Kirby's Return to Dreamland and I'm loving it more than any other game this generation


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I was disappointed that there were no new evolutions of older Pokemon. Those are the coolest.



I was too, but that was sort of the gimmick, I guess. New continent, none of the old, just the new. 

Except after the final boss then whoops they're all over the place.


Also, lol Richmond.

Also, crap, Return to Dreamland is out?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 10, 2011)

I want skryim but I'll have to wait.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I was too, but that was sort of the gimmick, I guess. New continent, none of the old, just the new.
> 
> Except after the final boss then whoops they're all over the place.
> 
> ...


Came out a week or two ago. As a huge Kirby fan, the game does not disappoint. Especially co-op with bros.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2011)

The new Green Lantern chapter had a great reaction image lol.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

Has Kirby _ever_ disappointed?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bleh Why does Eridan have so many rings




So many games to play that I haven't had time to get to this holiday. With Dark Souls being the first, of course.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2011)

that is this new generation which is just shit and a new artist. 
Digimon died a long time ago.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 10, 2011)

See, arguments like these are why I don't want to talk about digimon.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2011)

I mean I love digimon. It was part of my saturday morning childhood and all but I would never watch the new seasons which are complete and utter garbage and do the series and fans, no justice at all.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Has Kirby _ever_ disappointed?


Honestly, no. I've played them all and the only one that I felt to be slightly underwhelming was Epic Yarn, but that was just because I wanted a traditional Kirby game on console. Then Return to Dreamland was announced and I was like "our gog is an awesome gog"


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2011)

epic yarn is for babies, the rest are golden


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I mean I love digimon. It was part of my saturday morning childhood and all but I would never watch the new seasons which are complete and utter garbage and do the series and fans, no justice at all.



New season had DarkKnightmon.

Gentleman and God Tier Troll Extraordinaire


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2011)

Last digimon season I caught a glimpse of in those anime season things was about a kid with a watch and all these baby looking digimon stuff and it was all cutesy and retarded looking.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2011)

darkknightmon sounds cool though, I hope the character designs weren't weird or anything.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> epic yarn is for babies, the rest are golden


It's a shame that IGN rated Epic Yarn much higher than Return to Dreamland. But they also hated Air Ride so they can eat my bone bulge.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Last digimon season I caught a glimpse of in those anime season things was about a kid with a watch and all these baby looking digimon stuff and it was all cutesy and retarded looking.





Its more like an iPod Player than a watch.



RemChu said:


> darkknightmon sounds cool though, I hope the character designs weren't weird or anything.



*Spoiler*: __ 










DarkKnightmon is Alpha as fuck.

*Spoiler*: __ 










and Define Weird.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> that is this new generation which is just shit and a new artist.
> *Digimon died a long time ago.*



Proof this person hasn't seen Savers or Xro Wars.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 10, 2011)

Lets talk about Bridges

JJBATAS
HSultimatebrige
Naruto the abriged abridged parody
TFS/DBZ>/=Yugioh (depends on which episodes/arcs)
Naruto


Lord Slug abridged.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2011)

Sup whores?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2011)

OH GOD I HOPE THERE'S AN UPDATE IN 8 MINUTES


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2011)

whoring I see.


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2011)

What we do best.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 10, 2011)

You know what this thread needs more of?

Lesbians.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmMK2lyWO1U[/YOUTUBE]


...and then they porked.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 10, 2011)

What's going on in here?


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> What's going on in here?


Waiting for the update and lesbian.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 11, 2011)

I can help with the Lesbians at least.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I can help with the Lesbians at least.


Quite lovely, I must say.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Also Mazin those are Bisexuals.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 11, 2011)

Kanaya is the only true lesbian in the comic anyway. 

Horrible mom shoops because whatever.



I am aware it sucks no need to say it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

A time of buckets and bi's


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Did a dump of LE and Handmaiden in the Fart thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> A time of buckets and bi's


...Always darkest before the dawn...


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't have enough rep to give.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

It is also darkest before it goes pitch black.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> A time of buckets and bi's


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh wow, very pretty cosplayer.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

From what I've seen of the troll cosplayers, Kanayas are prettiest on average.

The ugliest on average is the Nepetas (though there are occasionally cute ones who are ridiculously cute)

Vriskas are consistently either very pretty or pretty ugly.

Seen very few Feferi, Aradia and Terezi cosplays


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

I've seen some delicious Terezi cosplayers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

>talking down on savers and xros

bitch I will smack you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

UPDATE!


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

READING RIGHT NOW


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

AHAHAHAA SWEET BRO AND HELLA JEFF THE MOVIE STARING BOWEN STILSON AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

FUCKING CALLED IT


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

REMEMBER SPOILER TAGS GUYS


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SBURB ALPHA


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

>you are PSYCHED about this SPECIAL DATE, 11.11.11, i.e. 2X3PRONG DAY (WHATEVER THAT MEANS), a date exhibiting just the sort of numerical gimmick corporations love to exploit for their big releases, or for launching MAJOR REBRANDING INITIATIVES.

AHAHAHA

HUSSIE YOU friend

I READ YOUR COMIC

Holy shit that flash just felt so good to watch. I am happy.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mind blown. Sunny called it. They pulled a Jojo's Bizarre Adventure part 7 in a way

SWEET BRO AND HELLA JEFF MOVIE


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Love how Hussie upped the character age just a tad bit to make things _slightly_ less pedo


----------



## Sylar (Nov 11, 2011)

Fuck you and your spoiler tags.

If you have time to read this thread then you have time to see the update.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

IT'S HERE     .


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 11, 2011)

Act 6 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey at the end of the flash doesn't the symbol on the screen look like the bottom of the rod of Asclepius symbol?


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Fuck you and your spoiler tags.
> 
> If you have time to read this thread then you have time to see the update.


You have a point. The update was still mind blowing.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh god in this round Ms. Egbert is Betty Crocker's no. fangirl.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

IF IN THIS WORLD PROBLEM SLUETH WAS A WOMEN WHY DID DMK's GENDER  REMAIN THE SAME? WHY WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

SO UNIVERSE THE KEY TO SUCCESS WAS MAKING THEM 2 YEARS OLDER.

YOU'VE DONE NOTHING UNIVERSE EXCEPT ENSURE A BROADER RANGE OF RULE 34!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Act 6
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




It's Ophiuchus. The thirteenth troll.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay so things we've had confirmed:

Jane is Nanna
Hass is the grandson
Adult Dave made SBaHJ movie
Kid Bro has of course his sword and Cal
Adult Rose runs the lab which has a 4th wall working along with muties


The Alternian reads Click to Continue. And the top of that is a Doctor's symbol.

Also the monster on Jane's shirt is from Problem Sleuth. The one that AD hurled the corpse at iirc.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

SO ALPHA TESTING 2 YEARS HAS MADE THE PROGRESS OF THE GAME WORSE!

Doesn't Hussie understand the longer a game is in development (past the 2-4 magic year timeframe) the shittier it will be.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> IF IN THIS WORLD PROBLEM SLUETH WAS A WOMEN WHY DID DMK's GENDER  REMAIN THE SAME? WHY WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



PS wasn't a woman you retard. She's just a fan of NB and HD.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm excited to see Bro


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

First porn has already been posted to /co/

efficient degenerates are efficient.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Found it.

This was the beast on her shirt


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

So the question is whose the 13th troll?

And does he/she have friends?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh shut up noob


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay so Hussie said that Act 6 would be shorter than 5.

Who wants to bet this accidentally becomes Hivebent 2, and goes on for longer than planned.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Also assuming HEC, got out before the reset and then reentered where is she? \


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> First porn has already been posted to /co/
> 
> efficient degenerates are efficient.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

They are becoming excedling efficient. One day I shall not be surprised if someone managed to make a rule 34  file.

Also


			
				/co/ said:
			
		

> >your face when the reset universe will be half troll/half human because her mom is betty crocker aka the troll empress and she's the only one of her "KIND" to get the game



Unlikely be makes you wonder.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

Sharona does quick work.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

lol saw that on Tumblr when I searched Jane Crocker.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

Getting in on the ground floor.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

Nonetheless, dude 15 years old


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Also MultiGlobal can mean a international company, but almost no actual IRL "big" company refers to themselves as such. So humans have colonized planets?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

*Jane you are adorable and I know that I will love you but please.* 
_MOVE THE FUCK ASIDE I HAVE TINY BABY BRO AND FOXY TEENAGE SLUT MOM TO MEET._


_
_


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Lastly final proof that Dave>>>Bro (incase it wasn't glaringly obvious ages ago).

Bro's empire = High profit Puppet Porn Website.
Dave's Empire = Blockbuster Movie.

Sunny why bother with Teenage slut Mom, when we have Milf Rose.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll draw Jane sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

You know what I've thought about before but only just now truly realized?

4

NEW

LANDS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Also Place bets, what will the New Doc Scratch look like?

Still a Dog

A Cat (to go with Meow)

SB or HJ or Geromey

Something new


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff will be the final villains.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Movie of the year all years


also

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You know what I've thought about before but only just now truly realized?
> 
> 4
> 
> ...


Remaining trolls:

Blood
Time
Doom
Space
Mind
Rage

If we discount the trolls that are redundant times and spaces, the remaining ones are

Life
Hope
Void
Heart

I'm predicting the new kids will be these.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Calling it now, Jane will be the Heir of Life


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Also Sad news there is no Dad. Man I wonder how John will (yes I know "John feeling" hahahahah) feel when his dad is the only one who doesn't come back.

Well Bec to but Bec's inside Jade.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

But don't 2 of the kids have to be time and space?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

She's gonna be the Maid of Life Sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

I wouldn't mind betting 'Dad' is Old John's son.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also Sad news there is no Dad. Man I wonder how John will (yes I know "John feeling" hahahahah) feel when his dad is the only one who doesn't come back.
> 
> Well Bec to but Bec's inside Jade.


Dad will be the dead grandpa.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> But don't 2 of the kids have to be time and space?


They're going to be getting the late.

I would imagine Skaia planned for them to join the new session.


Taurus Versant said:


> She's gonna be the Maid of Life Sunny.


Plausible enough.

I said heir what with being the heir to the Betty Crocker empire.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

> Dad will be the dead grandpa.



But then who will NeoJohn be?


Also what if this is the 8 player session.

Who else will Join.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

NeoJohn and NeoJade probably are dead.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> NeoJohn and NeoJade probably are dead.


That's harsh but I see the reasoning. Hussie will attempt make it funny if he does this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Also you just know, Adult Dave will die, but in a stunning moment of character development and to show the potential of our Dave, he'll be okay with Dieing because his death accomplished something. Then he will bleat like a goat and his soul will go to were all cool mentor type figures go.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

I hate a tired reader, one who lacks a manly spark
 I just detest a man afraid to stay up in the dark
 I always spend my evening where there's Vriska, farts, and rage 
but like a man, I always check the MSPA page!
I'm a member of the Midnight Crew 
I'm impatient and I hate you too 
Still in my chair in the morning
 Posting the same old shit!
 Rise with the moon, go to bed with the sun
 Early to bed, and you'll miss all the fun 
Bring your notifier, it will never fly for you
 Make it a member of the Midnight Crew!
The fun it doesn't start 'til 12 on happy old 4chan 
So what's the use of fucking off, just take it like a man
 Now, something confidential, whisper not above a breath, 
A flash went up at 2 AM, and scared the thread to death!
I'm a member of the Midnight Crew 
I'm impatient and I hate you too 
Still in my chair in the morning
 Posting the same old shit!
 Rise with the moon, go to bed with the sun
 Early to bed, and you'll miss all the fun 
Bring your notifier, it will never fly for you
 Make it a member of the Midnight Crew!
I never shall forget the night when Act 6 had begun
 Although I didn't have a clue, a theory, or a pun 
I proved myself an anon of a very high degree
 I made a post, and six of them were posting after me!
I'm a member of the Midnight Crew 
I'm impatient and I hate you too 
Still in my chair in the morning
 Posting the same old shit!
 Rise with the moon, go to bed with the sun
 Early to bed, and you'll miss all the fun 
Bring your notifier, it will never fly for you
 Make it a member of the Midnight Crew!


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Also keep in mind Jane is the only one of her Kind with a game copy. So she's probably been told she isn't a normal human, and if she knows the other kids she thinks their of a different Kind than she is. Also she might pirate the game.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Also last thing did the human race really need improvement? I mean really it was the trolls fault the game was unwinnable, I doubt there was anything short of Bec that the kids could have prototyped that they wouldn't be able to kill.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also last thing did the human race really need improvement? I mean really it was the trolls fault the game was unwinnable, I doubt there was anything short of Bec that the kids could have prototyped that they wouldn't be able to kill.


Wouldn't the Doc and potentially Lord English still be a threat, or am I forgetting something?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

So do you think this is gonna be like a hivebent sorta thing ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

Wait.......we are gonna see adult versions of the kids.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Wouldn't the Doc and potentially Lord English still be a threat, or am I forgetting something?



In the hypothetical even that HS took place without troll interference they'd wouldn't do much, DS wasn't the first guardian at the time. And Lord English despite always being there hasn't ever directly affected a game as far as we know.



KizaruTachio said:


> So do you think this is gonna be like a hivebent sorta thing ?



I'm think it's the 8 player session and the 4 additional ones are Karkat, Terezi, Gamzee, and Kanaya so that they can all go god tier.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh and right now that we can use Jane 

It has implications of the "You will never take control of a guardian" line Hussie said.

Which means either they are no longer considered guardians, or that Hussie stopped caring about that.

The only important difference this makes is whether or not we can control Adult Dave and Rose.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2011)

Jane :33

I am expecting some hardboiled baking. A lot of it.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm hoping that she has the potential to be as awesome as Jade  (not in powers obviously. Jade was always the greatest)


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2011)

Hussie will probably take Jane in a different direction. A hardboiled direction. With baking. 

I like how Dave is apparently a movie producer/writer in the Alpha universe. This universe's John is probably dead since he'll be Jane's grandpa, but I'm presuming he had a glorious moustache in life. I wonder though if this universe's Jade has god-like powers too, or is because she's a technological genius with devices so advanced they're mistaken for magic. Dunno what Rose would be like here though.

Also, if Mom isn't some variant of mad scientist I am disappoint.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2011)

John is colonel Sasacre


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Then does that mean Hass shot John?

and more importantly
Did John have sex with the empress

Nah screw that you KNOW THEY DID


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2011)

The good colonel is a master of interspecies relations.

Also for some reason I am imagining Bro in this universe as a closet anime geek.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

>Closet

Oh Cross you know he's open about it, he uses it to distract people from his creepy puppet obsession. 

Hell you know there are probably rumors about how he is when he's with women, and how he always keeps that puppet next to him ALWAYS.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> >Closet
> 
> *Oh Cross* you know he's open about it, he uses it to distract people from his creepy puppet obsession.
> 
> Hell you know there are probably rumors about how he is when he's with women, and how he always keeps that puppet next to him ALWAYS.



...What? 

I JUST woke up.

Edit: omg crocker modus


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh that Noob.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 11, 2011)

So what's all this 13th troll business.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Hussie will explain it all.

Eventually.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2011)

Mazin get in the sgrub etherpad I need to do a log now.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Easily missed things:

Forge already active

Frog temple is slightly different

Con Air plane above Bro's neighborhood


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 11, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Mazin get in the sgrub etherpad I need to do a log now.



I thought etherpad was dead.

inb4Nanawasthethirteenthtrollallalong.


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Love how Hussie upped the character age just a tad bit to make things _slightly_ less pedo




Or like you know, she's 2.5 years older because it's been 2.5 years since the start of Homestuck


And she has the same birthday as John


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I thought etherpad was dead.
> 
> inb4Nanawasthethirteenthtrollallalong.



It's working for me.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 11, 2011)

Link me my friend.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh wow I thought I mistook the dude in Zoids avatar for the Joker... 

okay my bad


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2011)

Actually, that's Pernicious Inspector, a mobsterswapped version of Pickle Inspector. Platinum posted a pic of Mobster Sepulchritude not long ago as I recall.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2011)

I assume the alpha version of SBURB is gonna be nerfed. Since the beta version was too broken.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2011)

Or it might be even more broken than the first.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Alpha versions are usually less balanced since those versions are what are given to playtesters, Beta is the general public, and will be closes to the final version sans things like secret bosses and other easter eggs, and glitches that weren't detected in the alpha.


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2011)

oh shiiiiiiit, song from all the way back on vol 5!
I geeked out since I've been recently jamming that album pretty hard


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

good stvff


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2011)

Grampa Godmode Eggbert ftw


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought Grandpa is a Harley. Anyways, I can't wait to find out the names of Bro and Mom.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a feeling it was going to focus on the post scratch world at the start.

Wonder if we will get to see the post scratch empress.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been thinking....a reset like this would reset the previous game sessions too right? For they had to come first for this session to come into play. Maybe the troll ancestors are existing in a point in time on this "timeline"


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 11, 2011)

This also makes me wonder if Act 6 is going to be even longer than Act 5. AH said he is going to introduce a new cast that would make the previous cast pales in comparison 
And that we'll get to see the 36 trolls (Ancestors, pre-scratch ancestors and players). Kind of daunting to squeeze all that in two acts. But if anyone can do it, it'll be Andrew.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I've been thinking....a reset like this would reset the previous game sessions too right? For they had to come first for this session to come into play. Maybe the troll ancestors are existing in a point in time on this "timeline"





Heroic Trunks said:


> This also makes me wonder if Act 6 is going to be even longer than Act 5. AH said he is going to introduce a new cast that would make the previous cast pales in comparison
> And that we'll get to see the 36 trolls (Ancestors, pre-scratch ancestors and players). Kind of daunting to squeeze all that in two acts. But if anyone can do it, it'll be Andrew.



Oh where did he say that? Interesting. Isn't really a bad thing if its longer. weird story so far but its been entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 11, 2011)

It was on one of his formspring accounts before he deactivated it. Somebody complained to him about killing almost half of the cast and how there won't be enough main characters. He replied he is going to introduce another cast and the original troll sburb players and their ancestors.


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2011)

Fuck I went to bed right before the update was posted 

It was pretty great though


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> you are prepared to have the time of your LIFE!!!


HMMMMMM, Jane for _____ of Life?


----------



## Sylar (Nov 11, 2011)

The Baker of Life.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

New Rule: Nobody is to read Noob's posts.

They're pants on head retarded.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 11, 2011)

I am 100% sure that was already a rule and for some reason people stopped following it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I predicted at 5 am that she will likely be the Heir of Life.

Given 1) Heiress of Betty Crocker. 2) Betty Crocker being HIC, 3) Feferi being Witch of Life

I also think that Hass, Bro and Mom will be the heroes of Heart, Hope and Void.

I'll tenetatively bet

Mom - Heart
Bro - Hope
Hass - Void


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 11, 2011)

this shit is unnervingly real.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't wait to see bro again.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 11, 2011)

>50 minute lunch break
>20 minutes running back from school
>20 minutes to boot comp and watch update
>10 minutes on the clock to get back to school
>break well spent


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Can't wait to see bro again.


Spoiler Alert:

This is what he'll probably look like:


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Do we need to spoiler tag posts because I'm pretty sure no one will walk in here without having seen it.
Jane is adorabubble and holy mother of fuck her last name is Crocker


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 11, 2011)

It has been nearly 2 years, 7 months since the original Homestuck was out. I wonder if this new "retcon" going to follow through just the same time. If so, adding another 2 years and 7 months would make an approximate total of 4 years and 14 months or 5 years and 2 months and 3 days for Homestuck. But if AH wants to keep the significance of 413, then he would probably adjust one month out for it so that it'll be 4 years and 13 months or 5 years and 1 month. 


Then again the tumor bomb detonation started at 5:23.

Well I could be overthinking  AH can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

keeping to the number stuff is borderline sociopath or whatever and obsessive....

don't really care for it myself.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

AWWW SHIT UPDATE

HASS IS JAKE ENGLISH


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay yeah, He's the Hero of Hope.

So that'd make Bro the Hero of Void...probably.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 11, 2011)

Yup, that he is and he is the Hero of Hope it appears


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

It looks like what's on his shirt is a metroid


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2011)

ALL      MOVIES


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 11, 2011)

RemChu said:


> keeping to the number stuff is borderline sociopath or whatever and obsessive....
> 
> don't really care for it myself.



Well its just something I noticed, hasn't been proven whatsoever. Sides AH is the one who is obsessed with numbers and meeting with significant dates, I did it in a funny attempt to predict what he'll do. But meh


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

He is the whatever of Hope


> is what you always HOPE.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It looks like what's on his shirt is a metroid



lol would be cooler if it was.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Soooo how many years till the new kids get god tier?


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2011)

Jane = Nanna..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Geg said:


> ALL      MOVIES


I like how the blue women got carried forward to love of the blue chick from Star Wars, 5th Element, and Mystique


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2011)

Hahahaha this is one of the posters on Jake's wall


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 11, 2011)

look at the hat

Dad is Sassacre, pretty much confirmed


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 11, 2011)

Geg said:


> Hahahaha this is one of the posters on Jake's wall



HUSSSSSSSIE


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> look at the hat
> 
> Dad is Sassacre, pretty much confirmed



That hat is what Jane landed with on her meteor. You can see it in  Descend.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 11, 2011)

I see no Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff poster.





Geg said:


> That hat is what Jane landed with on her meteor. You can see it in  Descend.




dammit

I just really want to see Dad again


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

By the way, if nothing else comes from Homestuck, a sweet bro and Hella Jeff movie starting Bowen Stilson NEEDS TO HAPPEN


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 11, 2011)

credit goes to Geg, I just rewatched that flash

and holy shit it was fantastic, like, I don't even remember it being that great

I'm going to rewatch all the flashes now, my life feels slightly more filled than before


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

You know what's fun to compare?

 Act 5 Act 2 and  Act 6


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

HAHAH CRACK HEADS CAN DREAM


> *quoted from Crack Heaad*
> By the way, if nothing else comes from Homestuck, a sweet bro and Hella Jeff movie starting Bowen Stilson NEEDS TO HAPPEN


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

You know what I'm really fucking looking forward to seeing again?

Mutie.

Though since that cat'd be 15 by now, he's probably dead


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 11, 2011)

So Jane will be something of LIFE. I'm cool with it. Also.



Looking forward to Bro's conversations. All the Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff references.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Wow, I didn't know Fang was so sexy!


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Fang 
I don't know how many of you are perverts like me, and follow the Homestuck kink meme, but let me just say, this fandom is so fucking fast, Jesus Christ...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

Jake has a poster of the Dark Knight.  











The Martin Lawrence movie of course.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

O man I'd love to see the alchemizing that would go on with Jake.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 11, 2011)

look at Jake's bedsheets


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Fang
> I don't know how many of you are perverts like me, and follow the Homestuck kink meme, but let me just say, this fandom is so fucking fast, Jesus Christ...



no idea what you are talking about
and I think its better if I dont....

*walks out slowly*


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, it kind of is better if you don't, especially considering someone just fucked with me about it. God, I hate the fandom sometimes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Jake's probably gun related.

So a lot like Jade's I'd imagine.

I'd like to see Jane's. Spoonkind?


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Bake kind.....she does what gamzee sorta did and gives the imps bake goods and they all chill and shit



lol @ spooning


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 11, 2011)

I wonder what Bro's actual name will be.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Doesn't post in fanart thread because I'm a bitch:

*Spoiler*: __ 















Also because I didn't want my last post in here to be about me being mad.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 11, 2011)

It hasn't even been 2 hours from the last update.

Damn fandom you scary.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

freshly baked fanart!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> I wonder what Bro's actual name will be.


Most likely something starting with D or R

Dale would fit.
or Dean
Dirk
Doug
Drew

or

Rick
Raul


I would think Dale and Rick most likely.

Probably Rick since Dave is short for David, Rick short for Richard.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

You know, since they're clones of themselves, you could technically ship Jake and Jane and it'd be okay since they're not really related.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh god.

Bro being uncool with youth would make a good tumblr meme


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You know, since they're clones of themselves, you could technically ship Jake and Jane and it'd be okay since they're not really related.



disgusting i*c*st


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's one from Lexxy


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Geg said:


> Here's one from Lexxy



looks asian <3

This sounds like a homestuck song btw....










its megaman 9 tho


----------



## Sylar (Nov 11, 2011)

Feels weird being back to checking the site for updates every few hours.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 11, 2011)

Jake comitting to Life's Essentials


*Spoiler*: __ 







Smoke Weed



Get High


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2011)

Rove/Rave or Dose/Dase.. Maybe..


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Sad I have been frightened by this cutie due to someone wanting him to...err, do some creepy things to me.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh gog make this happen


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Sad I have been frightened by this cutie due to someone wanting him to...err, do some creepy things to me.


skull fuck....

you are too predictable


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah. They said it to ME and made me want to rip the hair out of the fandom. So, I uh, am kind of put off now.

I want to see Bro though, and I want him to be an anime nerd.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2011)

So many guns.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Bro is an obvious otaku. Otakus make porn sites and buy katana and shuriken.

oh god Skotty that sig is awesome....when the eyes flash and stuff


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2011)

Grampa is Lord english?

Hahaha


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Grampa is Lord english?
> 
> Hahaha



that makes no sense >.< 
but with prototyping 
anything is possible!


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Jake was raised by English oh geez.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Fang
> I don't know how many of you are perverts like me, and follow the Homestuck kink meme, but let me just say, this fandom is so fucking fast, Jesus Christ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Feels weird being back to checking the site for updates every few hours.



>not using an update notifier



Sunuvmann said:


> It looks like what's on his shirt is a metroid



It's LE's head


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Noticing a lot of movies with "Knight" in the title.

Knight of Hope?


Also, the John-level movies are way in the back.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

Lord English is already here.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

is already on this case.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's LE's head


Ah yeah, I see.

Though it does look rather like a metroid


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2011)

I still can't understand what possible relation the two could have.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

This fandom is so speedy and talented.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

The only out-of-place poster is for "Weekend at Bernie's".


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Skotty said:


> This fandom is so speedy and talented.




reminds you too much of john.
/looks away


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

but she looks 13

/cant stop looking


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2011)

Jane is the Anti-John.


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2011)

bro's name will be dick
calling it


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Bro is going to get a different, six-letter last name.

Also Mom too, but nobody cares about her.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol mom alcoholic 13 year old?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

Who wasn't alcoholic at 13  ?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2011)

If mom lives in a different country with a different drinking age ....


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Who wasn't alcoholic at 13  ?



:amazed



Hmm okay, fair point.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Who wasn't alcoholic at 13  ?



*gestures toward self, disapproving scowl*


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If mom lives in a different country with a different drinking age ....




HAHAHAHAHA

this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The only out-of-place poster is for "Weekend at Bernie's".


He mentioned being a fan of that movie in the letter.

It was a bit of allusion to being dead but walking around as old Jake was when he was in the medium.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Bro is going to get a different, six-letter last name.
> 
> Also Mom too, but nobody cares about her.



Well from the looks of it the kids alt selves won't be guardians.

What with it being alluded to that HIC is Jane's and LE being Jake's


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *gestures toward self, disapproving scowl*


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay, I laughed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

SP always delivers.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well from the looks of it the kids alt selves won't be guardians.
> 
> What with it being alluded to that HIC is Jane's and LE being Jake's



Either sweet bro or hella jeff has to be the dave analogues guardian, i will be massively disappointed otherwise.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

he prototypes the actors


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2011)

I will settle for best friend geromy if worse comes to worse.


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2011)

geromy played by snoop dogg?
I'm not rly seeing it


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

shit said:


> geromy played by snoop dogg?
> I'm not rly seeing it



You clearly aren't trying hard enough.

Edit: Oh dang, Lord English made his son, Jake, send Jade the bunny so Jack could use it to take the queen's ring, etc.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

shit said:


> geromy played by snoop dogg?
> I'm not rly seeing it



I approve, I love Snoop Dogg, and Geromy...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

Don Cheadle would make a good choice imo. 

Yet he's a good actor.....I think Eddie Murphy only someone that shitty could be worthy of a SJ Hella Bro movie .


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

Eddie Murphy was funny before he got hooked on his anti depressants and what not.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Jake confirmed for friendless loser desperate for friendship, possibly because he's under the care of the New Doc Scratch, who despises him for not being a young girl. DS probably also named him Jake English after LE.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Jake confirmed for friendless loser desperate for friendship, possibly because he's under the care of the New Doc Scratch, who despises him for not being a young girl. DS probably also named him Jake English after LE.



I would say _confirmed_...

Really, most of the alpha guardian are ambiguous atm.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Jake was raised by English oh geez.



Probably raised by Scratch who despite resenting him for not being a young lady, decided to name him English to help him form an attachment and not kill the boy.

Yeah I mean the friendless part was confirmed, the raised by the NewDoc well that's just speculation.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought it was confirmed that the kids were the guardians when Jake sent that letter to John. Stop derping guys.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Except 2 of the guardians are dead, DURP, and Bec not Hass was Jade's guardian.
Which means, Adult John is now in an Urn box, labeled Troll Empress Fucker.
Adult Jade is stuffed (and not even considered a guardian)

And the New First Guardian who should also be the NewDoc is Jake's guardian.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I thought it was confirmed that the kids were the guardians when Jake sent that letter to John. Stop derping guys.



Right, but there are cases where that isn't directly compatible with given info.

Bro and Mom have to get new surnames from somewhere.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

What if Bro's name is Cal.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> New Rule: Nobody is to read Noob's posts.
> 
> They're pants on head retarded.



Sunny you tard Alpha versions really are worse balanced than Betas. It's a fact.

Alpha = A very early version of a software product that may not contain all of the features that are planned for the final version. Typically, software goes through two stages of testing before it is considered finished.

Beta = A product's beta is an officially released version of a product which includes most of the product's functionality. The beta version is intended for external testing of the product in order to identify configurations that cause problems, as well as collect requirements and suggestions from users.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

That's not four letters...

Why am i listening to you, anyway?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh yeah good point I forgot the whole has to be 4 letters thing.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I thought it was confirmed that the kids were the guardians when Jake sent that letter to John. Stop derping guys.



you a derp.

._.

they can't be the same people, just similar since they are all made from the same dna DUH.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

Nothing in that post made scene


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> It hasn't even been 2 hours from the last update.
> 
> Damn fandom you scary.



According to /co/ the fastest time they ever saw colored not shit tier fan art was during the AndrewXRufio update which came out within 10 minutes of the update.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I am now convinced that the site is just a hilarious troll site, rather than someone believing it (sad), since a real hater would realize that Jake's 16.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

yfw Jake is cooler then Dave.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> yfw Jake is cooler then Dave.



OH WAIT I GET IT


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

Not gonna lie I'm thinking Jake is gonna be right next to Vriska for me.

EDIT: Everyone in HSG is saying he's a new and improved Eridan.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2011)

Makes sense.

The bunny's ahab's crosshairs is obviously going to come from him.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 11, 2011)

wow, hottang works fast.
Well, he IS related to Jade.
And now we know where Sopor Slime comes from.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> wow, hottang works fast.
> Well, he IS related to Jade.
> And now we know where Sopor Slime comes from.



Just saw that a while ago.

It's perfect.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

update         .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 11, 2011)

oh Andrew you _card_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

"You make a dutiful motion toward your TRUSTY FIREARMS, doing your part to *assail the mushy carcass of a horse that passed away long ago,* when suddenly..."

Oh i get it


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh hussie.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> "You make a dutiful motion toward your TRUSTY FIREARMS, doing your part to *assail the mushy carcass of a horse that passed away long ago,* when suddenly..."
> 
> Oh i get it



I don't            .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

Beating a dead horse, Katie.

Also



> as long as you don't pick one of those shadowy characters, and as long as the panels are actually finished being drawn. It is like this whole panoramic cornucopia of limitless possibility sprawling before your very eyes.


Lol. friend.

Also

>DAD

O SHI


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

What Sunny said.

I guess Crocker adopted Alpha John?


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2011)

DAD!! I always had high hopes for him


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Better look at recipe modus from this angle.

Also, "FORBIDDEN FROM LEAVING THE HOUSE".

You _might_ say she's...


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah So I guess John is alive. Welp.

Since he's the only relevant character I can see being Dad at the moment, since the original dad can't exist here, unless teen pregnancy + time travel.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> teen pregnancy + time travel.



That is a recipe for disaster if I've ever seen one.

Also, TIL that Weekend at Bernie's had a sequel.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2011)

The dad character will probably be someone we aren't expecting... or it will just be dad .


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't be the "Dad" we know cuz Jane has the hat.

Also, the triangle are the respective sprite's colors.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2011)

If Dad is John, then that means that only Jade is gone.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> If Dad is John, then that means that only Jade is gone.



Can't say for certain yet. Jake is pretty hard to read.

But we'll always have Beta Jade.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont think John is Dad.

I think Dad is Dad.

And Alpha John is Ashes and his son is Dad.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Can't be the "Dad" we know cuz Jane has the hat.



Repeating for morons who don't listen.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I dont think John is Dad.
> 
> I think Dad is Dad.
> 
> And Alpha John is Ashes and his son is Dad.



Yeah but then wouldn't his DNA be wildly different, though admittedly with the art style I doubt will ever notice he looks different.

Also I give you dad



Now listen here young Lady just because you are heiress to a multiglobal company capable of crushing small nations doesn't mean you can do whatever you please.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Also Damn I could watch the tiny dancing Hussie for hours.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2011)

I frankly want to know what's happening with FedoraFreak


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh HSG bless your souls, R-Mom isn't even revealed yet and she's already being shipped with Jane, Kanaya would approve.

Also What if Dad is Fedora Freak.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2011)

Got that Tiger, Dad.


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

so you guys think the past kids will be adults now?

>.>

<.<

I was hoping they stay the same.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2011)

Nah following the troll reset the kids are now the guardians.

But we still have the Original kids.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 12, 2011)

John filled some buckets with Crocker.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 12, 2011)

Dad is obviously Dave.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADVENTURE TIME!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

Why does he have Captain America's shield?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADVENTURE TIME!



KT posted this earlier.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

1) Jane will be Heir
2) I think Mom'll be heart


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 12, 2011)

"Will another 12 alternate trolls be introduced?

That would be such a shitload of trolls!!!!!
Do we need twelve more? I mean, if I introduced twelve more trolls, I might as well introduce another hundred. Right?
Which might be fine??? Hey, who wants me to introduce a hundred more trolls? Any takers? Probably lots of people, I bet.
How about if I introduce 10,000 new trolls? Watch this.
I hereby declare all of your fantrolls to be canon.
Yes, even the shitty ones."

Andrew Hussie ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

Hussie is the ultimate troll.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 1) Jane will be Heir
> 2) I think Mom'll be heart



do you get off on being wrong or something?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

The only thing I have been wrong about in the last two weeks of this thread has been predicting Bro as Hope and Jake as Void.

Void made sense given Jade being Space. (VOID OF SPACE DUN DUN DUN)


But that's like one prediction wrong out of like a dozen correct.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

so now instead you're going to have three to a dozen.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> do you get off on being wrong or something?



Hahaha, seriously though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-5L4OPfJk8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I don't think even Jake would be able to watch that movie...


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

And now all trolls are canon, yeah now we even more blood colors, black blood supremacy.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

When will you give us Younger Bro And Mom?

In a little while. Guaranteed: not as soon as you want.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

> *what’s the sweet bro and hella jeff moive plot? *
> 
> I don’t know, but I think plot is probably the wrong word.
> 
> ...



MOVIE OF THE YEAR ALL YEARS...

Yet somehow this feels like a more extreme version of average Stoner films, but then again maybe going further increases the quality.


----------



## mali (Nov 12, 2011)

The activity in this thread is ridiculous lol.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

I've seen better.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

Also I just recalled what Sunny said about JaneXJake, being a possible pairing.
But it's funny when you think about it

I mean wasn't there some prophecy about how them getting together would save the world


> Again like in many fairy tales, the truth was that they were always destined to become married one day. They were to have two children, a son and a daughter, and these children were meant to save the world! But the batterwitch was determined to make sure this destiny would never be realized. In her limitless cruelty she would do all in her power to keep them apart for the rest of their lives.



Know I know what you're going to say "Noob you retard they already had children in the form of Jade and John" followed by "Don't listen to Noobs posts". I agree they probably wont get have kids in the time span of the story, but I'm just saying the pairing is practically canon.


EDIT: Also the reason the reason why Jane loves the empire while Nana didn't, is because assuming HEC didn't get reset (or even if she did) she decided to try a different tactic of raising Jane, treating her nicely instead of cruelly.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

Also people really dropped the Ball in the Q&A we never asked.

Did God Tier Nick Cage get reset or did he escape in the Nick of Time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

Nick and co were in a different session in the Incipisphere, so of course they wouldn't be scratched.

God it's like I'm the only one reading this comic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

But wouldn't the universal destruction of the Frog kill everyone?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

Since when was the Incipisphere and all of the Mediums it contained in the Frog?

Jesus christ I was joking when I complained about people not reading but god damn.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

No but I mean the frog is connected to sessions it spawns (redmiles were destroying Jades planet) wouldn't that mean all the session from the universe are connected to it?

I'm probably wrong.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

Donald Glover is hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1SS2mE6Aqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL  noob.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Since when was the Incipisphere and all of the Mediums it contained in the Frog?
> 
> Jesus christ I was joking when I complained about people not reading but god damn.


Its not that noob doesn't read. Its that he's retarded.


noobthemusical said:


> I'm probably wrong.


Story of your life.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

I will be legit surprised if Jake isn't LE's son.

And also Jade's grandson.

Somehow.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

LE and HIC might have killed off John n co?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

So I just noticed this



> Your name is JAKE. You love movies. ALL MOVIES. You would describe your taste in film as ECLECTIC, but in truth, isn't much less than TOTALLY INDISCRIMINATE. You bluster frequently of exuberance for FIREARMS and FISTICUFFS and ADVENTURE, though have no human company with which to share these interests. But who needs chums, when you can enjoy a top notch gander of your *GALS OF CERULEAN COMPLEXION, HUBBA HUBBA*.



Does this mean what I think it means?

>foreshadowing of vriskas imminent return, whyyesitis


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

Jake<3Vriska is Hopper's OTP


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Update


I wounder if there's a way to distill the ingredients. Reverse alchemy if you will.

That way they can get the matriorb back


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought the cerulean thing was referring to Jane's eye colour or something, but then again I don't know colour names.





> I wounder if there's a way to distill the ingredients. Reverse alchemy if you will.
> 
> That way they can get the matriorb back


UHSY&FUIDFY&DHIDF(YD&FUIDFTDF&YUHIFDDTFGYUDFIDGFYHUDFDFYGUHDFDFUGYDH OMG ;AAAAAAAAAA;
then my karter babies could have babies ksjfgdfgk


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting that the matriorb appeared on that card .


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting indeed


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 12, 2011)

Jane is my favorite now.

Forever.

And Ever.

And Ever.

*And Ever.*


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 12, 2011)

Soooooo, who got more fanart in a short amount of time? DogTier-Jade or Jane?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Jake<3Vriska is Hopper's OTP



 

The two best homestuck characters in one paring ? My body will never be ready.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope they alchemize a new one just so eridan can destroy it again .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a gut feeling that's gonna happen again.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

That would make me very happy .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

He would have to be alive to do so


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

The power of hope sunny .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

Let's not spill our guts over the powers of  hope.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I hope they alchemize a new one just so eridan can destroy it again .



 No more destroying matriorbs.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 12, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> So I just noticed this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh isn't it a reference to his Sunbleached Beauties from pre-scratch? The blueish photos from various hairdressers.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Uh isn't it a reference to his Sunbleached Beauties from pre-scratch? The blueish photos from various hairdressers.


Pretty much this.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> No more destroying matriorbs.



Oh come on skotty what is one more little matriorb in the scheme of things ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

Goddammit Plat you're not following up on the Kanaya puns !


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope they make a new one just because it invalidates everything Eridan's ever done.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I hope they make a new one just because it invalidates everything Eridan's ever done.



The perfect way to represent Eridan's role in the story.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Well his still killed Feferi, a generally shitty character.

So there's that.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I hope they make a new one just because it invalidates everything Eridan's ever done.



To do that you would also have to remove rainbow drinker kanaya from the story.... hell lets do that .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

No one but Plat cares about Feferi anyway though so it's all good


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't care about feferi


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

TV has to resort to lies because he has nothing else .


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2011)

Upadate: Recipe Modus


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

One page update.

Not much to add.

'Dad' likes Jeff Foxworthy and clowns.

Plausibility of John-Alpha increasing.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2011)

disregard my lateness


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

> AG: Look at that, more nasty 8lue 8lood all over me. Why not! Might as well op8n the floodg8s and p8nt my whole hive with this oh so *envia8le cerulean SWILL.*





> when you can enjoy a top notch gander of your *GALS OF CERULEAN COMPLEXION*,



Plus the whole pigment thing. It will happen one way or another. It MUST.


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2011)

You mean decreasing

John never liked Foxworthy


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2011)

lol the cerulean thing is referring to Grandpa's blue ladies from forever ago. Stop trying to cling to your shitty character possibly coming back


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

haha this got uploaded by someone the minute I finished my post 

like it was MEANT TO BE


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

"This was the last panel in the first story, which ended a little before your 13th birthday. Since then, the author has been steadily updating PROBLEM SLEUTH 2, which you have been following avidly. You are happy that he stayed in that lane, and stuck with a time-tested formula. If he went in a different direction, you probably would have found it really disappointing. "

Oh Hussie.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> lol the cerulean thing is referring to Grandpa's blue ladies from forever ago. Stop trying to cling to your shitty character possibly coming back



We can't all love plot safe fodder Geg.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

Vriska's complexion is kinda definitely gray, though...


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 12, 2011)

I wonder if Problem Sleuth 2 would really take place in this new Homestuck just like Midnight Crew. Team Sleuth would be the exiles. That would be 



MazinFireWars said:


> "Will another 12 alternate trolls be introduced?
> 
> That would be such a shitload of trolls!!!!!
> Do we need twelve more? I mean, if I introduced twelve more trolls, I might as well introduce another hundred. Right?
> ...



Damn you Hussie


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> No one but Plat cares about Feferi anyway though so it's all good





Platinum said:


> I don't care about feferi



You guys suck.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

Vriskas the closest thing they got to natural cerulean in any form.

Anyway, to make a coolkid Jake set, or to wait for a derpy Bro set..

decisions decisions..


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

Geg is trying to hate a hole in paradox space.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh god, this is so accurate for Karkat


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Vriskas the closest thing they got to natural cerulean in any form.



Except, you know, Jane.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

That's only her clothing color scheme, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> You guys suck.



When feferi does something i'll care about her .


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

Speaking of Feferi


*Spoiler*: __ 





this is hilarious




If only canon Feferi was half as amusing 

EDIT: 

MORE PROOF


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

fandom feferi is quite possibly the best fandom character.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> That's only her clothing color scheme, unless I'm missing something.



It's probably also her eye color and text color, too.

That much was good enough for Terezi to like Dave.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 12, 2011)

Jake/Jane pek 
Wait is that i*c*st because while I do like Dave/Rose I don't enjoy the idea of Jake/Jane i*c*st 38O
edit; by which i mean i think they have a different dynamic


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2011)

> In public, you and your DAD made quite the pair. Everyone could tell by a glance that you were your father's daughter, sired from his loins directly and genetically, through what was undoubtedly a natural process of human procreation involving a man and a woman. People would definitely nod and say, "Yep, that little lady sure did emerge from a womb on account of that gentleman's awesome virility."



Lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2011)

playing skyrim....might make a dark elf characters based on one of the trolls


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Jake/Jane pek
> Wait is that i*c*st because while I do like Dave/Rose I don't enjoy the idea of Jake/Jane i*c*st 38O
> edit; by which i mean i think they have a different dynamic



They are clones of themselves, so they aren't related.

Unless this session had different ectobiology.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> So I just noticed this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It a reference to all the blue dolls which Hass had in the original world. What is up with the dude.

Seriously kid is pretty F-ed up creepily 16 obsessed with skulls, and finds blue dolls attractive (you would totally laugh at this dude IRL), and raised by either an evil Demon mobster or his p*d*p**** lackey  (who luckily only like girls)


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2011)

Btw, is there a Jack Noir in Scratchverse, or did he get get... scratched?


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 12, 2011)

> They are clones of themselves, so they aren't related.


Yes... Very good.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Jake/Jane pek
> Wait is that i*c*st because while I do like Dave/Rose I don't enjoy the idea of Jake/Jane i*c*st 38O
> edit; by which i mean i think they have a different dynamic



Nah it isn't they are genetically unrelated and in this world they weren't (As far as we know) raised together. They also already had kids, so really anyway you slice it the pairing is good.



RemChu said:


> playing skyrim....might make a dark elf characters based on one of the trolls



Made a Nord I always play the most common race of the land so that the backstory is, I returned home after searching for the hero of the previous game, and I killed a man on the way home.



> Btw, is there a Jack Noir in Scratchverse, or did he get get... scratched?



There's a Jack Noir in every session. And if you mean OUR Jack he's fighting PM.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh jegus that new update


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Mr. Cross can blue himself any time, as far as you are concerned. But the Manhattan... not so much. Comics aren't really your thing. But you hung it up anyway because that's the sort of thing you do in a mildly escalating feud of passive-aggressive one-upsmanship. You own it. *But you felt kind of weird about having his BLUE MUTANT PENIS dangle over your head while you sleep, so you covered it up with something even more obscene*, some sort of revolting TROLL HOWIE MANDEL, also gifted to you by Jake. *Good lord does that kid have some spotty tastes.*






spot on analysis noob


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

Speaking of which you guys have heard of the New season of Arrested Development.
If not welcome to last last month.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

> TROLL HOWIE MANDEL


I told you guys this world has both humans and trolls.

Edit:Wait it might not be the case there was apparently a movie were this was a thing


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Btw, is there a Jack Noir in Scratchverse, or did he get get... scratched?



"Bec Noir" is facing down PM. This session has a new Jack Noir.

Remember the the bandicoot analogy?


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I told you guys this world has both humans and trolls.



...I was right. I love being right!


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

I want them to help the WV this time around, so far we've only seen successful JN sidequest. It's time for a successful WV path.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

HEY.

GIRL.

YOU THERE. GIRL.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

BLUE MUTANT PENIS


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

..is that supposed to be Karkat? 

then why are his tears blue? 

and why does Dave have a mustache?

there's internet access in Hell?

SO MANY QUESTIONS

EDIT: OH GOD THEY HAVE A DA NOW


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

Got back from a lame ass party, where the fuck is my update dump to heal my mental wounds ?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

AlphaMom prediction time:

-Named Roxy of Ruby or something along those lines

-Jasper shape on her shirt

-Likes astronomy


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

That's what Fridays are for.

Saturday is the day where you curl up in a fetal position in a corner and tell yourself it could have been worse

Sunday is where you act like nothing ever happened.

Bro better be the next Kid shown.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

Man I was ready to get twerked up  

Instead I watch a bunch of dumb homo fucks try to break into a empty apartment because the club got shut down (A fucking gas leak, go figure) 

It made it worse because two hot girls(and one ugly one) invited me to the movies but I couldn't get a ride back. 

NOW WHERE THE FUCK IS JAKE !


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Got back from a lame ass party, where the fuck is my update dump to heal my mental wounds ?


I know that feeling, bro.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

> i get a lot of questions like this
> WHAT DO I LIKE??? Well here is a list:
> 1.the Bible
> 2.cranberry juice
> ...



Dudes got his priorities straight all right.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Well for the record, Cranberry Juice _is_ greater than God.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

I like how parents are a separate concept from family


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

Cranberry Juice is like, the fucking paragon of juices, Apple juice is the renegade of course.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2011)

you guys have lost it


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

Dude thinks everyone not named Eridan is part of Satan's entourage.


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Dude thinks everyone not named Eridan is part of Satan's entourage.


These things are ridiculous


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

Couldn't have been Eridan because he's a firefighter.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

> about cranberry juice!!
> i got a lot of questions about this! Cranberry juice is not EVIL! it is not evil neither are grapes. my mom said welches? grape juice is good and that is what jesus? blood/wine taste like and cranberry juice is does not taste like grape but they are both berries so they are good.



whaaaaaaaat


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

Grapes aren't even berries.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







> Oks o i was checking your blog and the tavros grphaci reaclly SHOCKED ME!
> I didnt know thavros was so evil ):
> So im converting to the anit-homestuckism because i wanna go to heavn with Jesus .
> 
> ...





He demonized Tavros.

How the hell do you demonize Tavros.


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2011)

the fuck is this shit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

idk who this Jane Crocker kid is, but I like the cut of his jib.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tavros is already a demon.

He is torturing the dead with his sick fires right now.

Edit: I _think_ "Jane Crocker" is Paul...


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2011)

"Jade = Reagan"


whaaaaat

god this is ...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Heh.

Bro gave a smuppet bunny


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

Dang update


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> I know that feeling, bro.



Dude who are you did you name change?

Also guys Cranberry above Apple, what the fuck.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

"BFFSIES 4EVERZ"


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmmm latest update....maybe there has been a time skip and the kids are adults 
that bunny on the right kinda hinted to Rose


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> idk who this Jane Crocker kid is, but I like the cut of his jib.





Crossbow said:


> Edit: I _think_ "Jane Crocker" is Paul...


The MSPA regular noob with the earliest join date and a Vriskafag, so that is likely.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

The spoon spouts propaganda, so does Jane actually love BC or is it mind control?


----------



## NatsNeko (Nov 12, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Hmmm latest update....maybe there has been a time skip and the kids are adults
> that bunny on the right kinda hinted to Rose



It'd certainly make me feel better if it was a big new time skip versus the whole 'new universe, new people' concept.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Hmmm latest update....maybe there has been a time skip and the kids are adults
> that bunny on the right kinda hinted to Rose



How are you not getting this?

We are viewing a completely new universe with a completely different timeline. The kids we know are still where we left them and these juvesquirts' guardians are genetically identical to our kids.


Anyway, if AlphaMom talks like that all the time I wil be more than happy.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Hmmm latest update....maybe there has been a time skip and the kids are adults
> that bunny on the right kinda hinted to Rose



I think it's just Adult alternate Rose.

Since it doesn't make sense to time skip immediately. Also If our Rose is still 13 that means her Relationship with Mom can really be like that older sister analogue she used before.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

A NEW CHALLENGER HAS ARRIVED !


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

PREPARE THE SLIMETUB


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome, young grub


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

Easy, guys. Don't scare this one off like you did the last three.


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2011)

Who's Jane Crocker


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Easy, guys. Don't scare this one off like you did the last three.



My future self didn't want to cause a paradox. 

He didn't get answer my question about the cosplayer ass though.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

BUCKET DANCERS AT THE READY

@Cubey it's Paul

and holy hell fandom, already?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm looking forward to AlphaMom's introduction.

Her speech pattern has me leaning toward "Roxy" as her name.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

HUSSIE, DON'T FAIL ME NOW


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to see weeaboo Bro


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

Thread title got scratched.


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2011)

NatsNeko said:


> It'd certainly make me feel better if it was a big new time skip versus the whole 'new universe, new people' concept.


You'll fall in love with these new characters. Just wait.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## NatsNeko (Nov 12, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> You'll fall in love with these new characters. Just wait.



I'm sure I will! ^^ I'll just miss the original characters quite a lot. I'm rather anxious to see the two other new characters.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

think Mom is gonna be preppy. (nothing wrong with that )


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

In a hundred years or so, SBAHJ is gonna have competition


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2011)

NatsNeko said:


> I'm sure I will! ^^ I'll just miss the original characters quite a lot. I'm rather anxious to see the two other new characters.


Hussie will deliver. Act 6 has started off golden.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

Smh this weak-ass thread name.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> think Mom is gonna be preppy. (nothing wrong with that )



Oh god I know.

(Please have her be named Roxy)


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

Thread should be renamed "English friend, do you speak it?" in honor of the intermission and the new chars, or something else English  themed


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 12, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Thread should be renamed_* "English friend, do you speak it?"*_ in honor of the intermission and the new char(s), or something else English  themed



This 100x this.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 12, 2011)

English as a second language


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> HUSSIE, DON'T FAIL ME NOW



Total nerd.
Also I guess the friendship dynamic switched as well.

In original Boys were close, and females were rather distant. 

Now it seems the females are friends and the dudes aren't that close.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 12, 2011)

NatsNeko said:


> It'd certainly make me feel better if it was a big new time skip versus the whole 'new universe, new people' concept.



NEW BLOOD.

Prepare the buckets of Holy Ceremonial Deer Semen.


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> NEW BLOOD.
> 
> Prepare the buckets of Holy Ceremonial Deer Semen.


Nats is awesome. I know her


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> NEW BLOOD.
> 
> Prepare the buckets of Holy Ceremonial Deer Semen.





Our benevolent DEER GOD is too busy granting us the blessing of UPDATES to provide us with the necessary AMBROSIA



We will just have to make do with the FLUIDS of the MUSCLEBEAST  instead

PREPARE THE RUBBERSUIT


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

And I reiterate, damn internet you mad fast


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

OK IM SHIPPING JAKE ARADIA NOW SO HARD


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2011)

they make a good couple

and sunny 

did you just get hard?



OKAy IM EXCITED FOR THIS ROMANCE


IM SO HORNY RIGHT NOW

/troll


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

First thing I thought of when I saw that pic was T+B.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Oh Jake..


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 13, 2011)

New update DAD IS DAD.



WHAT THE FUCK?! Where do his genes even come from? I mean seriously teen pregnancy + timetravel (okay fine so it's more likely that someone got Janes ecto goo, and her husband from the original world's ecto goo and mushed them together and sent Dad to John and HEC who raised him) still I'm sticking by teen pregnancy one.

Although my third theory that this is a completely different guy but the art style makes him look the same still stands.


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2011)

Fuck yes Dad

Also Jane is adorable :33


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> New update DAD IS DAD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dad is a universal constant.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Geg said:


> Fuck yes Dad
> 
> Also Jane is adorable :33


Adorable little derp, isn't she?


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

Every universe must have a Dad.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 13, 2011)

Am I the only one that wants this to happen?


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 13, 2011)

Dad is the best Dad.





> R1DE KAWAII DYE KAWAII!!1!1!: have you noticed
> R1DE KAWAII DYE KAWAII!!1!1!: there are three reactions to an update
> R1DE KAWAII DYE KAWAII!!1!1!: porn, stupid speculation theories, and porn


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 13, 2011)

Well


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Although my third theory that this is a completely different guy but the art style makes him look the same still stands.



This.

Also, chumhandle guessing time.

THAT TIME IS NOW.


----------



## mali (Nov 13, 2011)

Dad is such a daddy.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2011)

Well that makes sense, Jon is the grampa


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Forget about Dad for now.

Chumhandles, guys.

What could they be?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Well that makes sense, Jon is the grampa



hopefully this means johnsprite


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Pappa John


----------



## mali (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## mali (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone brave enough to write a complete recap on Homestuck in there own words.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Mali said:


> Anyone brave enough to write a complete recap on Homestuck in there own words.



CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Well



This is like guaranteed to happen.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Dad!!!! 


Mali said:


> Anyone brave enough to write a complete recap on Homestuck in there own words.


Act 1: John has inventory shenanigans trying to retrieve and start playing Sburb. We then meet Rose who is being the server to his client and she is looking for a decent Wifi signal to continue. Rose ultimately is successful in getting him into the medium before a meteor hits.

Act 2: Inside the medium, John starts hearing loud annoying voices in the form of commands. Rose seeks a way to keep helping John and prepare to enter herself. You meet Dave and learn about his rather twisted relationship with his Bro who he ultimately goes to confront on the roof to get the disks so he can be the server and get Rose in. We then learn that the voices in John's head are actually a Wayward Vagabond screwing around with a console. In trying to escape he accidentally launches the capsule he was trapped in and it heads on a long journey to a mysterious ruin.

Act 3: Enter Jade, the fourth main character. Dave gets his ass kicked but Bro leaves the disks. John gets his ass kicked but Rose finally is able to get online, having found the source of the wifi signal in a mysterious laboratory. He helps John beat a midboss. Meanwhile in the future, Prerigrine Mendicant, another Exile is traveling to the ruin as well. Upon landing, both her and WV are besieged by Aimless Renegade. Back in the past, Jade, who has precog, goes to feed her dog, an omnipotent hell beast as well as deliver her birthday present to the future which with the help of PM makes it back into the past completing the timeloop which will ensure that the 4 friends actually become friends. We also meet Jack Noir, a master of the dark imps who had been fighting John. He's having his own problems with John's Dad being too hard to control. Ultimately he goes to confront him but by burning his shitty hat that he hates but is forced to wear, Jack gratefully releases Dad. Finally, Rose is able to enter the medium with aid from Dave and from her reanimated Cat who is now a tentacle princess sprite. John, now with some newly alchemized sweet loot, fights his way up the tower that his house now is and upon reaching the top bounces up through the first gate.



Yeah, I'm done for now.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Act 1_ 



A boy stands in his room. His name is JOHN EGBERT and today April 13, 2009, he gets a computer game in the mail, SBURB, for his birthday. His three internet pals have their own presents for him and they are all bunnies. John only receives one, the prop from CON-AIR, before he can get the SBURB BETA from his DAD. He installs it and connects to his e-buddy ROSE LALONDE who, upon connection, can physically manipulate the environment of John?s house. 
She deployed some machines that formed a deceptively linear alchemy system which eventually yielded a carved totem of CRUXITE and a prototyped KERNELSPRITE. The kernelsprite was originally empty, but Rose drag-and-dropped one of Dad?s ABSURD HARLEQUINS into it. Rose had some connection issues because of the rainstorm over her house, but she couldn?t complain to John because he had a meteor hurling toward him.
With Rose in the OBSERVITORY of her residence, her LAPTOP mounted on top of her GRIMIORE, she maintained connection long enough for John and his wacky HARLE-SPRITE to use the carved totem on the ALCHEMITER to produce a CRUXITE APPLE. With meteor impact imminent, John had no choice but to TAKE BITE OF APPLE, which safely transported him, his Dad, and his house away from his suburb and into The Medium.




*Spoiler*: _Act 2_ 



Meanwhile, years in the future, long after the meteors have finished off all humans, mysterious exiles wander the lifeless expanse, a WAYWARD VAGABOND finds a high-tech cork-shaped base submerged in sand. Hours after that, a PEREGRINE MENDICANT and her collection of desecrated mailboxes stumble across an apple-shaped helipod base, which whisks her away westward.
Meanerwhile, minutes behind the present, a cool kid named DAVE STRIDER loses his copies of SBURB in an accident involving apple juice, a bottle of apple juice, a crow, and a really shitty katana. Since he has to connect with Rose to get her into The Medium, he must get his BRO?s copies.
And meanestwhile of all, John is scampering around his newly isolated house, being directed by a voice in his head. This voice is the wayward vagabond, communicating through a terminal in his base. His caps lock is on, so John is kind of put off by it. Rose is consulting GameFAQs on how to proceed, and decides to TIER 2 PROTOTYPE the KERNELSPRITE, which has since split into two KERNELS and a SPRITE. The kernels each go to the light and dark kingdoms of Prospit and Derse. The kernels affix themselves in one of four towers, affecting the citizens with their attributes. In this case, the Derstites, Propitians, and Underlings are equipped with fanciful jester garb.
Rose, John, and WV try and prototype the sprite with COLONEL SASSACRE?S DAUNTING TEXT, but wind up dumping the ASHES OF JOHN?S DEAN NANNA into it. The spirte becomes part-harlequin, part-grandmother. However, this was after the kernel embarked, so NANNASPRITE doesn?t affect the kingdoms.
Rose tried to get Dad?s car up to John so he could retrieve his server copy and his fourth friend?s gift, but her laptop ran out of power, dropping the car into the abyss below. Due to the power outage and the surrounding forest fire, Rose?s only source of power is the generator out by the MAUSOLEUM of her dead cat Jaspers. Her MOM organized the funeral when she was young and Rose retroactively assume the gesture was IRONIC SCORN, just as she has assumed of most of her mother actions since, namely her WIZARD statues. They engage in consummate one-upmanship at every opportunity, such as Mom putting a velvet pillow under her fridge-mounted sarcastic apology, or Rose sewing tentacles onto her new PRINCESS DOLL.
Rose got into sewing because John sent her a knitting kit for her birthday a couple months ago. She has since allocated the needles to her STRIFEDECK, allowing her to hold her own in DOMESTIC DISPUTES such as the one Mom engendered as Rose try to leave for the GENERATOR. John personally equipped HAMMERKIND, which he used in fighting with his Dad before he was kidnapped, and when dispatching one of the rascally SHALE IMPS assaulting his house, messing with his playground, etc.

Dave uses his blade kind to cleave through his Bro?s IRONIC NUDE PUPPETS, save for the most ironic of all, Lil? Cal. He has trouble getting to the game which will save Rose, who is watching John in the generator-powered mausoleum via her now-charged laptop. John has discovered Sburb?s ALCHEMY SYSTEM after getting the lowdown from Nannasprite about the true nature of the game. WV has been no help at all ever since his pinky hit Caps Lock and revealed a case of CANNED GOODS and a book of HUMAN ETTIQUETTE. 
Sporting a cool new hammer, John was confronted on his newly elevated rooftop by two CRUDE OGRES, when we cut to Dave going to his rooftop to confront his Bro. We then cut to JADE, the last kid, but are COMBO-PSYCHED to WV.
With no means of opening the cans, he merely assembles them into a can metropolis, with a FIREFLY in AMBER as the beacon of democracy. He really loves democracy. Almost as much as he like the color green. He eats anything green, including pieces of CHALK and a chunk of URANIUM. He makes a chess board of chalk and OIL and wages war using cans of TAB while his computer terminal counts down.
He soon finds and APPEARIFYER, which he uses to get a DELICIOUS PUMPKIN and the FIREFLY, who he names SERENITY. Eventually, the MAYOR of CAN TOWN gets back to the top of station and watches as it blasts of from the sand and flies east, passing over PM before she found her base at the impact site of John?s meteor.




I'm a bit more thorough...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

I gave the abridged version.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my god.....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

.......wat.........


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Act 3_ 



Jade, wakes up and gets ready for the session based information retained from her DREAMSELF on the moon of PROSPIT. When Jade sleeps, she wakes up as that other self, seeing the past, present and future in the clouds of Skaia. As such, she knows way more about Sburb than the other kids.
BTW, John is making no headway with the ogres, Rose descended down the crypt?s secret passage opened by her mother, and Dave is getting his ass handed to him by a rapping puppet. Jade occasionally has to deal with trolls, as-yet-unseen characters who harass the kids at various points in the timeline. They are aliens who played Sburb independently, but none of the kids believe it and usually block them.

Jade?s belated birthday present arrived on the island Jade lives on, and she had to fake-strife with her DEAD GRANDPA and play-strife with her OMNIPOTENT DEVILDOG, BECQUEREL just to get to it. Bec then warped the sleepy Jade into her room to take a nap. A DREAMBOT mimics her dreamselves actions, allowing her to pester her chum even while she sleeps. She visits John?s dreamself, who is struggling to wake up.
Meanwhile, Archagent of the Dark Kingdom, JACK NOIR is having a hell of a time keeping Dad imprisoned and openly reviles the new clownish uniform, despite the EXALTED RULER?s demands to wear them.
WV and PM have both landed their stations at the FROG TEMPLE where Jade?s island uses to be. An AIMLESS RENEGADE had sectioned the area off with police tape and is furious at this outrageous violation of common regulations. WV tries to appearify some cable so he can get to the ground, but accidently appearifies John?s present to Jade, which Jade strategically placed with a note for the Mayor.

The Note instructed WV to get to the mail lady so that she could use her station?s SEDIFICATER to sendificate it to a specific time. (Jade knew this because oracle clouds) PM and WV manage to accomplish this, despite AR?s armament assault. AR sees the Bec insignia on WV?s pumpkin and promptly surrenders.
Years in the past, Dave has been defeated, but emerges with the betas. He installs and patiently waits for Lalonde to connect. Rose is too busy exploring the lab where she finds a hub for her laptop and some ectoboilogy stuff, complete with appearifying technologies. Someone had been using the paradox slime formed from impossible appearifier actions to create PARADOX CLONES of Jaspers. With a mutant kitten and the corpse of Jaspers Prime, she escapalizes into her house, ready to connect in spite of the sick fires engulfing the area.

John slayed the ogres with Rose?s help and fell into his Dad?s room collecting grist. After getting over the initial shock, he opens his birthday presents and uses the alchemy system to make a bunch of neat stuff. He plows through the enemies and ascends to the first gate.
Meanwhile, Jade reaches a time capsule lotus in the present-day frog temple which open up to give her Dave?s juice stained beta copies. Dave has since been using Bro?s to get Rose into The Medium; her impact zone will form the cork base upon breaking the CRUXITE BOTTLE. With the help of her kernelsprite, prototyped with Jaspers? corpse and the Cthulhu Princess doll, she makes it to her planet just in time.





*Spoiler*: _Intermission 1_ 



The Midnight Crew go around offing the Felt, a billiards/time based gang lead by LORD ENGLISH. In the end it turns out that the crew and SNOWMAN tie in to the main story: they are exiles for the trolls session. Spades Slick was their Jack Noir. He built a city on the ravaged alien planet and his gang ran it with style. At least until it was lost in a temporal surge of energy.

Note: Lots of confusing time shit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> .......wat.........


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Forget about Dad for now.
> 
> Chumhandles, guys.
> 
> What could they be?


Jane: eggBeater
Jake: galvanicGladiator
Mom: travelingTrickster
Bro: Anime$wag (oh wait )


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Jake: galvanicGladiator



I like this one.

I'm thinking gt for Jane. Maybe gourmetTsomething...


----------



## mali (Nov 13, 2011)

How about everyone give their summarys in by Tuesday, the winner will gets a rep from everyone seeing as a prize of some sort is needed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I like this one.
> 
> I'm thinking gt for Jane. Maybe gourmetTsomething...



gourmetTemptress


----------



## mali (Nov 13, 2011)

lol        .


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 13, 2011)

Homestuck summary:
Everyone is 13 and almost everyone dies at least once. And there is a bunch of weird time shit and weird plot shit.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, this explains a lot.



THIS CANNOT HAPPEN FAST ENOUGH


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 13, 2011)

Wait, I don't understand...





King Hopper said:


> Well, this explains a lot.



Where is the old ryoma when i need it


----------



## mali (Nov 13, 2011)

Summary-Act 1 to 5


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kids+game+timeline shenanigans=Act1-5


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

My Homestuck Summary:

Kids and Fun, with a heavy dose of feelings and emotions.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Also we never got to see John use This Ocean Charles in any meaningful way I just realized .


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _What happened in Homestuck Acts 1-6_ 



Hussie Happened.


----------



## mali (Nov 13, 2011)

No seriously guys, well written and in depth summarys will be entered only.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 13, 2011)

I've never been good at summaries, they always ended up as long as what I was supposed to be summarizing...


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

And after the ecto thing, we now know how Bro gets started on smuppets


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 13, 2011)

Why do we need to summarize it? That's what the recaps are for


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

I need a Smuppet set.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Smuptastic.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

Avatar refuses to animate.

Smuppetocity reduced by 50%.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

That's smupful .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

King link the original. I'll make it work.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

this

Smuppet says thanks in advance, and offers his fine velvety plushrump to be plumped as payment.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys, guys! This is probably unlikely but! 

Still an interesting possiblity.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

HOLY SHIT, I CANNOT SEE IT BEING ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

I like that possibility.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the possibility that Dad will engage Jack in fisticuffs this time, laying the beatdown before he has a chance to ascend, shortening the length of the plot by around 80%.

Wait, no, that's bad. Or is it good.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Nah DD will just ascend in his place .


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Nah DD will just ascend in his place .



YES.

HELL YES.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2011)

who is dad anyway??????
he's such an enigma


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 13, 2011)

*>DD: Ascend to douchedaghood.*


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

Dad steals the ring from Jack leading to BecDad.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2011)

C9!


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Dad steals the ring from Jack leading to BecDad.



The ring doesn't work on humans!

It's fun to pretend, though.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Dad steals the ring from Jack leading to BecDad.



Except humans aren't changed when they wear the ring .


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Ninja'd, Plat.

Also, all these new people, it's amazing...


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 13, 2011)

^hee c: it's nice to be here!


shit said:


> C9!


hey hey!!
i should have known i'd find you here, nestled in the folds of hussie's sweet sweet prose


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Except humans aren't changed when they wear the ring .



New universe, new rules.  

Also Dad isn't a mere human. He's Dad.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Dad is earth's new guardian. Unless it's Lord English that would be ironic.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

The new guardian is obviously vodka mutini.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> New universe, new rules.



Um, no?

That has been seen not to be the case?

That is the wrongest statement I've heard since I've started reading this comic?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol sylar.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

The universe has been changed. The medium hasn't.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Session rules are the same all around.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, you're pretty much wrong, Sylar.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Did you guys know Cubey is the evolutionary Sylar ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Funny I always thought  Spock was the evolution of Sylar.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

What?

Your SYLAR is evolving!

deedoo deedoo


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

I miss the old evolution


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Where does noob fit on that evolutionary tree?

Since he's pretty much always wrong


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

forever DPSV buttmonkey.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Considering all the pedo implications with Claire, its amusing he turned out to be gay.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

I know he was gay irl but he was gay on the show ?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Where does noob fit on that evolutionary tree?
> 
> Since he's pretty much always wrong



Noob is his own evolutionary tree.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Noob is his own evolutionary tree.


Nah he's just a tree.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I know he was gay irl but he was gay on the show ?


No             .


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 13, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> I like the possibility that Dad will engage Jack in fisticuffs this time, laying the beatdown before he has a chance to ascend, shortening the length of the plot by around 80%.
> 
> Wait, no, that's bad. Or is it good.



Pshh Jack didn't Ascend in the troll session and the abridged version is still freaking long, also in story wasn't the troll session 2 week long?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

It was 612 hours long.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Update

Jake is golgolathasTerror


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

UPDATE

What kind of a handle name is golgothasTerror


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Guy Fierei you fat fuck get out of the way !

You're blocking Jake Jane log goodness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like Jane is GG.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Hussie be handle teasing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Golgotha was where Jesus was crucified....supposedly.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

It can also mean "of sacrifice" or "burial".


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Huh. I would have thought it'd have something to do with the Thorns of Oglogoth


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

mars one is OBEY
hamburger helper is CEASE REPRODUCTION
the graph beneath the chumhandles is SUBMIT
that guy on the bottom left is STAY ASLEEP
fruit gushers is CONSUME


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It can also mean "of sacrifice" or *"burial".*


AHHHHHHHHHHHH

So he's the terror of the buried.

A tomb raider, if you will.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 13, 2011)

Also looks like someone else is online.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

lol BettyBother. Be the first to visit Mars.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> mars one is OBEY
> hamburger helper is CEASE REPRODUCTION
> the graph beneath the chumhandles is SUBMIT
> that guy on the bottom left is STAY ASLEEP
> fruit gushers is CONSUME



Jane confirmed Derse dreamer, this has horror terrors written all over it.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

OBEY      .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> mars one is OBEY
> hamburger helper is CEASE REPRODUCTION
> the graph beneath the chumhandles is SUBMIT
> that guy on the bottom left is STAY ASLEEP
> fruit gushers is CONSUME


Who would have thought the evil batterwitch would do subliminal messaging


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

it is such a shock.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Those tumblr pissants were fast at getting his chumhandle name. My friend stayed up for 30 hours trying to get it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

>Stayed up 30 hours
>Update less than an hour ago

wat


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Stayed up 30 hours
> >Update less than an hour ago
> 
> wat


Hey don't ask me. He was waiting for the chumhandle to be revealed since yesterday.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2011)

We seriously got a Jane Crocker already?


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Paul the SK got a name change.

I'm surprised you didn't do Jake English tbh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

I appreciate that Jake's chumhandle represents the place where jesus died and Jane's initials are JC


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> mars one is OBEY
> hamburger helper is CEASE REPRODUCTION
> the graph beneath the chumhandles is SUBMIT
> that guy on the bottom left is STAY ASLEEP
> fruit gushers is CONSUME





Geg said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAA


TV beat ya to it Geg


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2011)

I know, I was just posting the image


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 13, 2011)

w-what


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Hopefully we get to see Crocker this time .


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Paul the SK got a name change.
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't do Jake English tbh.


Jane seems cooler. Jake is all lol fisticuffs.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

HUSSIE

WHY


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> w-what



derp it's the fake account. WHAT IS READING


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

lol Hopper


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

DEER GOD WHY HAVE YOU FORSAKE- oh.

Welp.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> derp it's the fake account. WHAT IS READING



Sssshhhhhh don't spoil it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Andrew Pussie ? 

Great Pornstar name or Greatest Pornstar name ?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

New Soylent Green flavored Fruit Gushers.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 13, 2011)

Golgotha is the biblical name for the place where Jesus was crucified. Matthew 27: 33 and Mark 15:22 give its meaning as "place of the skull."

And more skull references.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 13, 2011)

You can't stop what hasn't started therefore, Jane has already started reproducing. YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE!


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

And suddenly, Guy Feferi


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You can't stop what hasn't started therefore, Jane has already started reproducing. YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE!



think I'll take a moment to remind you all that you have a legal obligation to ignore everything and anything this man says.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 13, 2011)

TV somehow I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

well that post of yours was really a glaring reminder of the rule no one bothers to obey even though they should


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You can't stop what hasn't started therefore, Jane has already started reproducing. YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE!



No  .



Jane Crocker said:


> And suddenly, Guy Feferi



Yes  .


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> well that post of yours was really a glaring reminder of the rule no one bothers to obey even though they should


You mean Betty Crocker is a rule now?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

RURRRRRRRRE


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> well that post of yours was really a glaring reminder of the rule no one bothers to *obey*



HAIL CROCKERCORP.

Oh sorry, I zoned out for a bit.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Um, no?
> 
> That has been seen not to be the case?
> 
> That is the wrongest statement I've heard since I've started reading this comic?





Platinum said:


> Lol sylar.





Sunuvmann said:


> The universe has been changed. The medium hasn't.





Platinum said:


> Session rules are the same all around.





Crossbow said:


> Yeah, you're pretty much wrong, Sylar.



I'm not wrong because I wasn't serious. 

SMH at you guys.

I'm not sure what's funnier, that you can't detect sarcasm/jokes and take everything at face value or that you honestly don't remember that WE HAD THIS EXACT SAME DISCUSSION A FEW MONTHS AGO.

You guys are fucking hilariously stupid.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 13, 2011)

You know it's true, but the question is who she did it with?

Perhaps the dude she married in the Original universe?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

BC is fodder compared to the king of baked goods.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

you do realise everyone here is using a custom background, most likely mspa, so whitetext doesn't work, right?

or can we call classic sylar


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> you do realise everyone here is using a custom background, most likely mspa, so whitetext doesn't work, right?
> 
> or can we call classic sylar



Wait what.

Did I miss something.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought you guys had more respect for me than thinking I'm as stupid as noob or Cross.

So disappointed in you especially Plat. 



> you do realise everyone here is using a custom background, most likely mspa, so whitetext doesn't work, right?
> 
> or can we call classic sylar



Maybe that was the joke?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> you do realise everyone here is using a custom background, most likely mspa, so whitetext doesn't work, right?
> 
> or can we call classic sylar


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> I'm not wrong because I wasn't serious.
> 
> SMH at you guys.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should be less terrible at internet sarcasm?




Sylar said:


> I thought you guys had more respect for me than thinking I'm as stupid as *noob* or *Cross*.



Excuse you?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't Cry Slyar your tears freeze up.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Maybe you should be less terrible at internet sarcasm?



I will if you agree to be less terrible at everything else.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Don't Cry Sylar your tears freeze up.



I have no tears left to shed.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> I will if you agree to be less terrible at everything else.



I've got a better idea.

How about I continue being great while you go fuck yourself?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

jesus christ

and suddenly crossbow's claws come OUT

where did this come from


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> I have no tears left to shed.



              .


Lol Cross you can't continue what hasn't started.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I've got a better idea.
> 
> How about I continue being great while you go fuck yourself?



You can't continue what you never started Cross. 

You can continue being slightly better than terrible. Is that ok? Because that's basically the best you can aspire to at this point.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2011)

someone's mad


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2011)

or maybe some_ones_


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 13, 2011)

Fucking Hivemind.


I'd like to blame myself somehow this thread always gets terrible when we talk about main characters having sex.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

shit said:


> or maybe some_ones_



I'm too busy laughing to be mad.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

I've trained cross as a instrument of Destruction, the Black girls I showed him brought out his primal nature. 

I have created the ultimate weapon !


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Skylark, you're forcing my hand. I_ may _have to start freestyling.

Nobody wants that.

So why don't you back up on outta my grill and we'll all forget this ever happened.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Shut up guys. Here's some more Guy Feferi.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Can sunny be jar jar binks ?


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Skylark, you're forcing my hand. I_ may _have to start freestyling.
> 
> Nobody wants that.
> 
> So why don't you back up on outta my grill and we'll all forget this ever happened.



Tavros level freestyle rap incoming?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2011)

I sense there are fires in dire need of medical attention


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Can sunny be jar jar binks ?


Depends on how many jars the guy has laying around his house. It could be concerning.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2011)

Would he be a Jawa? Since you know, Sand?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

Ehhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2011)

Needs moar summoner


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Would he be a Jawa? Since you know, Sand?



Nah he'd be a Tusken Raider. They are the Sand People after all.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

COUGHterroristsCOUGH


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Act 4_ 



The exiles make a truce, severing a frog statue’s head in the process, and PM uses her REGISWORD to crack open some food. AR goes to get Jade’s cooking doodads from the temple while WV shows PM his communication terminal because bitches love terminals I mean art. While, WV goes to eat with AR, PM guides John through the Land of Wind and Shade. He meets the native salamanders, learns the lore of the land, and sends a request tablet in the mail tube things. He can commune with Nanna over long distances, but Rose hasn’t responded since arriving on her planet, the Land of Light and Rain.
She isn’t responding to Dave either, but he’s busy with Jade who is fooling around with Sburb mechanics, messing with his stuff, etc. She was asleep and tends to do stupid things in her sleep. Eg: putting the impaled crow in his kernelsprite, dropping his toilet in his room, throwing out his microwave.
But the exile had their own proloms back when they were in the game. Jade gave the PARCEL MISTRESS a letter saying she needed to get John’s final present to him, but the AUTHORITY REGULATOR had confiscated it. (Initials match up with post-exile selves). PM(?) follows AR(?) all the way to Derse somehow and tries to get it from  the Archagent. Jack makes a deal: get him the crowns of the white king and queen and you get the box.
Back in the future, AR, WV, and Serenity have assembled Exile Town out of cans, mailboxes, and bullets. Suddenly, the egg-shaped base from Dave’s impact arrives, carrying the WINDSWEPT QUESTANT. PM had made a deal with her when she was still WHITE QUEEN. She gave up the crown and the ring willingly as part of an unspoken plan. PM(?) had to go to the battlefield and retrieve the WHITE KING’s crown, who would also concede.
Meanwhile, Jade created the CRUXITE CROW EGG for Dave, but Crowsprite absconded with it in an attempt to hatch it herself atop a radio tower. Rose explored her land a bit and fought some foes, John looks for his package, and everyone is getting trolled something fierce by the trolls. One in particular is trying to help John sequence-break and beat his planet’s D3N1Z3N, an end-game level enemy that is normally awakened once the seventh gate is reached. Con-Air bunny and baby salamander at his side, he blast off in a rocket pack.

Fast forward four months thirteen days: Dave is pwning some high-level enemies with CALSPRITE on the Land of Heat and Clockwork. The game was made unwinnable with John dead and Jade stuck on Earth, so Dave used his TIMETABLES to go back and change the timeline, anchoring himself to the main timeline by prototyping himself into the sprite post-entry. (Dave was saved from the meteor by Bro cleaving it in half, buying him enough time for it to hatch and send him in. WQ had to use the QUEEN’S KEY to bring the egg-stations halves together.)
The two Daves convince John not to go off himself and the bad future dissolves. Future!Dream!Rose ceases to exist, but somehow, that helped Present!Rose awake as her dream self. The walls of her dream room have M’s, W’s, E’s, and O’s. Thanks to Jaspers and his secret, Rose understands this is a genetic code (GCAT = MEOW, respectively).
Back on Derse, Jack’s paperwork is suddenly interrupted by the BLACK QUEEN’s attempt to accost him with frilly princess jester garb and Jack is having none of it. The queen takes the sword from her triple-prototyped chest and threatens Jack with death, but he whips out the weapon in Jade’s present and slays the queen with ease, taking her ring and gaining her powers.
This is very bad.

Meanwhile, John still trusts the GC troll for some reason and is lead to his second gate, which leads to Rose’s planet. Dave can see Rose’s house and manipulates John to get the code for Rose’s journals, as her real self is still out cold. His snooping is interrupted by Rose waking Dave’s dreamself up for MAD DREAM PARTIES with Cal’s dream self.
This Cal is tossed onto a stray rocket board, which AR(?) intently follow to a LABORATORY on one of the meteors in THE VEIL. He leaves the puppet and escape the lab with the rocket board, thrashing up stunts something uncannybutal. He winds up at the Frog Temple Meteor meant to crash at the site of Jade’s island.
Anyway, John drops off Casey the Salamander and takes Mutie the Cat and his unfinished birthday present (another bunny) and embarks to explore this new land. He finds the temple where Mom and her pony Maplehoof transportalized to the LABORATORY, and John follows. Mom had since left with Grandpa and Dad on a battleship, leaving miscellaneous belongings about the floor.
On Prospit, PM? prepares to embark to the Battlefield, when this session’s COURTYARD DROLL pickpockets her of the queen’s ring at the request of the SOVREIGN SLAYER. She sets off unaware, but DreamJade comes over and pummels CD, pocketing the ring.
Later on the Battlefeild, a pre-exile WARWEARY VILLEIN looks upon the warring armies. Due to his hatred of kings, he had retired long ago for the life of a simple farmer. When the battle ravages his crops, he RISES UP and unites the armies in rebellion against both kings. They all confront the BLACK KING, only for a super-powered Jack to break his scepter and kill him. Elsewhere, PM got the goods from WK, but was aggressed by a HEGEMONIC BRUTE.

Then Rose and Dave have some pretty complex alchemy binges, culminating in Dave cloning Rose’s journals. A chat with Rose make Dave and Davesprite reconsider, by a DRACONIAN DIGNITARY had already absconded with the journals along with the juice-stained betas Jade retrieved earlier. He takes them to the Frog Temple Meteor (somehow) where AR watches him work, tossing the betas into the time capsule and taking the MEOW code to an ectobiology machine targeting Grandpa’s dog, Halley.
John has been doing some ectobiology himself. He took slime imprints of Nanna, Grandpa, Bro, and Mom. This produced baby versions of them all. He then mixed adjacent slime to spawn babies of the four kids. CG explains that these little bald monkeys will be put on individual meteors. The RECKONING will occur when the white king’s scepter is seized by a Dersite, launching the meteors of the Veil toward Skaia, which has a system of portals to Earth to protect itself. The paradox babies will be sent back in time to become themselves.
John takes note of the gravity of the situation by re-enacting the bunny scene from Con-Air with the two bunnies he had been carrying. Come reckoning time, baby Rose will grow up with the soiled Con-Air prop, fashioning it into the patchy bunny John would give to baby Jade who would grow up with it and give it more upgrades in conjunction with a MYSTERIOUS PENPAL.
Baby Dave would take Maple hoof and Baby Bro would take Dream Cal which would be later fashioned into the “original” Cal. Nanna takes Dad’s hat, John takes the DAUNTING TEXT, Mom takes Mutie, and Grandpa takes a pair of pistols with which he would murder the Colonel of Japery himself.
Back on the Battlefield, Jack murders WV’s entire regimen, using the rings powers to rip RED MILES through the land, killing most of the troops. CD brings Jack the White Scepter and he starts the RECKONING. Meteors start to leave the Veil, where DD’s ectobiology creates Becquerel as a puppy. DD and AR both escape the Frog Meteor, AR going to the lab where John is.
Meanwhile, Jack fucking destroys Prospit, the White queen’s ship leaving just in time to fly through a defense portal. Jack leaves to duel Bro on LOHAC, but Dream Jade has to save Dream John as the golden moon crashes into the battlefield. This wakes up Dream John, but kills Dream Jade, detonating her Dreambot.

PM uses the now-murdered HB’s communicator exchange the crowns for the box and soon delivers it to John, albeit with much chagrin. John reads the notes attached, crying over Dream Jade’s corpse, when Jack confronts him. However, the MECHA BUNNY protects him with the four superpowered weapons he came equipped with.
Dave ascends into his first gate while the outer gods make Rose destroy her second gate. AR shreds into the lab just as its meteor hurls toward Skaia. He sends the sleeping John out strapped to the rocket board at his own sacrifice. Grandpa’s ship lands on the battlefield. He drops off Mom and Dad and picks up Jade’s dream corpse. And Hussie does a recap.



Also,


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

UPDATE

Hehe gutsyGumshoe


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Nah he'd be a Tusken Raider. They are the Sand People after all.


Please point where in the doll

Me giving a fuck about sand people has touched you

:33


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

UPDATE .....................



> GT: Egad...
> GT: *Loosens collar a bit.*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Bro confirmed to still be named Strider.

So Dave really did raise him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

John confirmed for Dead as we already guessed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

Ahahaha Jake you're the best


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Hehe gutsyGumshoe


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

The last name pattern is shot, then.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

*double pistols and a wink*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

GT: Oh my. *glasses fog up. fumbles for kerchief.* 

JAKE IS AN AWESOME CHARACTER


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2011)

Jake is a gentleman


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2011)

In the splitting of patron kids

I hereby call rose's Mom.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Whoever thought Nanna'd be a Derse dreamer, you are confirmed for moron tier


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

My Headcanon Jake  is now intensely British 

What on Earth is he wearing


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

I imagine this is the theme for denizens this time around.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a LE helmet.

Also Hussie is going back to his roots, old school 'stuck up in this bitch .


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Please point where in the doll
> 
> Me giving a fuck about sand people has touched you
> 
> :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Jake is a badass gentlemen.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks like Jade's hologram computer alchemized with LE's head


----------



## Sylar (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's a LE helmet.
> 
> Also Hussie is going back to his roots, old school 'stuck up in this bitch .



Aw yeah


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Headcanon voices:

Jake: Dashing British guy

Jane: Amelia Earhart from Night at the Museum.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 13, 2011)

Man what's the fandom gonna do if Bro isn't a weeaboo ?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Man what's the fandom gonna do if Bro isn't a weeaboo ?



Cry for a week, gets over it.

Then starts crying again when his actual intro comes around.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm curious about Strider's "auto responder"...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Headcanon voices:
> 
> *Jake: Dashing British guy*
> 
> Jane: Amelia Earhart from Night at the Museum.



WTF? I was thinking that when I was reading the log. It has British written all over it.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

His anachronistic slang is so great.

"where the devilfucking dickens"


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2011)

Ahahaha god Jake is hilarious

And yeah I can't not read his voice in a British accent.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm thinking Erebus is Jake's browser/denizen.

Also, that is a great user title, Geg.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Jake's a lot cooler than I thought he was gonna be.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Jake's a lot cooler than I thought he was gonna be.



>Like's all movies
>Skulls 
>guns
>fisticuffs

I mean really. This was ground work for awesome.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

"at 11:05"

Hmm...


Also, how have none of you mentioned the Game Grl magazine?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

His last name is english, of COURSE he has a British accent.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2011)

finally a grammar nazi
I've been waiting for one


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> "at 11:05"
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> ...



rose writes about videogames now


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2011)

you think jade remembers?
either that or she was contacted somehow


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

The weird time shit is about to get weirder and shittier I imagine .


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

lolfanbase



Seriously


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Like's all movies
> >*Skulls*
> >*guns*
> >*fisticuffs*
> ...


Trying to hard, but the fact that he likes all movies is hilarious.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2011)

no, liking to fight is hardcore


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The weird time shit is about to get weirder and shittier I imagine .



Probably timeier as well.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Seriously



Is there a "20-mile-radius" comic of Jake yet?


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

shit said:


> no, liking to fight is hardcore


I'm just glad he turned out Jade-like and not an angsty teen who likes to play rough house.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 13, 2011)

Sup Enjoying Jake I see my pail swishers.

I must admit he's ribtickling good fun.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Is there a "20-mile-radius" comic of Jake yet?



Coulda sworn I saw one with him and Jane a while back.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Coulda sworn I saw one with him and Jane a while back.



Oh man, I want to see that now.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd love if Dave and bro were exactly the same just with flipped roles.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Aren't Jake and Jane related? Fuck, never mind. Fanartists don't care about that shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> *Trying to hard,* but the fact that he likes all movies is hilarious.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3hn6fFTxeo[/YOUTUBE]



> no, liking to fight is hardcore



Guys liking guy things.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, you got me with Yoda


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Aren't Jake and Jane related? Fuck, never mind. Fanartists don't care about that shit.



They are direct paradox clones of themselves. They are not related.

**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

What Cross said.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 13, 2011)

Reset bro.

They're paradox clones of john and jade.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> They are direct paradox clones of themselves. They are not related.
> 
> **


If they are related, the pairingfags will have two choices when it comes to these new kids. Homo or i*c*st.

[edit:] Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Reset bro.
> 
> They're paradox clones of john and jade.


Not really. The reset didn't affect their origins.

see: Ancestors


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2011)

what zeni said
they are related
I'm pretty confident the process was reversed


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not really. The reset didn't affect their origins.
> 
> see: Ancestors



that doesn't prove anything, sun
if anything, the fact that it worked the same way in the trolls and kids' sessions, one post-scratch while the other was pre-scratch, it supports what zeni said


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

_I'm_ pretty confident that maybe it wasn't reversed we'll have to wait and see.

This isn't very confident actually.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

> But their failure was more comprehensive, more systemic, than a result of simple inadequacy so common to young players of this game. Though they could not recognize it for the bad omen it was, this session was not the one in which they had been spawned.


Trolls were spawned in the second session only.

Humans are spawned in the first session only.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Trolls were spawned in the second session only.
> 
> Humans are spawned in the first session only.



Oh man we just got schooled.

Flat-down. Broad-side. School-fed.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Trolls were spawned in the second session only.
> 
> Humans are spawned in the first session only.


That sheds some light on to the situation.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Again, let's wait for Hussie to solve all the problems.

He'll probably explain this eventually.


Let's return to discussing characters who won't be shown until several pages of Jake and possibly a few more of Jane.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 13, 2011)

Kid bro

Just kid bro.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Again, let's wait for Hussie to solve all the problems.
> 
> He'll probably explain this eventually.
> 
> ...


If the Strider names stays, I bet Lalonde is the same as well. Jake and Jane are just sort of a mindfuck.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

From the order on the select screen, Valley Girl Mom will be introduced before Lil' Strider.

So yeah.


Also, I don't like it that everyone has seven-letter surnames.


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Also, I don't like it that everyone has seven-letter surnames.


lol why? **


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 13, 2011)

Reely good.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> lol why? **



Last time two kids had six and two had seven.

So the four together made thirteen.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2011)

So what're the crazy crackpot theories people are making up now at /co/ and the MSPA forums?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 13, 2011)

skottywut?


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2011)

You know how rose was being manipulated and influenced by Horror Terrors. Maybe Jake is being influenced by LE, Thoughts?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2011)

RemChu said:


> You know how rose was being manipulated and influenced by Horror Terrors. Maybe Jake is being influenced by LE, Thoughts?


You don't say.










Ya I agree.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 13, 2011)

Jade : Grandpa :: Jake : Grandma Jade

Jade : Becquerel :: Jake : Lord English

HOW IS THIS NOT OBVIOUS.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

Because Bec and LE aren't parallels?


----------



## Monna (Nov 13, 2011)

Wait until we see that Lord English is Jake's pet.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Wait until we see that Lord English is Jake's pet.



Good dog. Best friend.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Wait until we see that Lord English is Jake's pet.


Oh god I hope this

That'd be too fucking lol


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









What the hell Tumblr 

*glasses inexplicably fog up*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2011)

Jake in like 2 days became a memetic sex god.

Not to mention 10+ pages of devart.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys Jake's Guardian will be Scratch mark my words.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 13, 2011)

Also what if in this new universe unlike the countless times before he doesn't emerge for Scratch, but instead Jake?


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 13, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Jake in like 2 days became a memetic sex god.
> 
> Not to mention 10+ pages of devart.



Yeah, I don't
I don't get it, he didn't even talk...


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 13, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also what if in this new universe unlike the countless times before he doesn't emerge for Scratch, but instead Jake?



..not the kind of mental image I want to formulate. Ever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdVMZzde9r4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Trolls were spawned in the second session only.
> 
> Humans are spawned in the first session only.



man, you could at least link the page that comes from so I can have some context for that vague shite
who is even being referred to there? the ancestors?
well ok, but I'd still enjoy a linkage since we're on the subject and you just looked it up to pull that quote, smh


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2011)

this doesn't even make sense tho, if they spawned in another session, then there aren't two versions of the kids and guardians and trolls and ancestors, there's only one?????? cuz if that wasn't the session in which they were spawned, did they fly a meteor out one session, through a fucking 5th wall, across hussie's living room, and into another session??????


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)

shit said:


> man, you could at least link the page that comes from so I can have some context for that vague shite
> who is even being referred to there? the ancestors?
> well ok, but I'd still enjoy a linkage since we're on the subject and you just looked it up to pull that quote, smh





shit said:


> this doesn't even make sense tho, if they spawned in another session, then there aren't two versions of the kids and guardians and trolls and ancestors, there's only one?????? cuz if that wasn't the session in which they were spawned, did they fly a meteor out one session, through a fucking 5th wall, across hussie's living room, and into another session??????


First page of Ancestorstuck.

Hold on lemme find the link again...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)

> this doesn't even make sense tho, if they spawned in another session, then there aren't two versions of the kids and guardians and trolls and ancestors, there's only one?????? cuz if that wasn't the session in which they were spawned, did they fly a meteor out one session, through a fucking 5th wall, across hussie's living room, and into another session??????


Well think of the Scratch as being as if Dave rewound all the way back to the start of the universe. And some elements of it were changed.

Like the time periods the kids were sent to among other things.

Its pretty much weird time shit.

And with the kids, they left the universe that is dead/being rewritten and then reentering it.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll read it tomorrow...


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2011)

I still don't think that proves it's not reversed

I'd even consider placing a bet on it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)

shit said:


> I still don't think that proves it's not reversed
> 
> I'd even consider placing a bet on it


Further, the reason there is no hero of space and time in this new session is its taking account that the heroes of space and time from other human session are to be joining them.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2011)

or it just picks them at random
otherwise it'd know that dave would be meeting aradia or some shiiiiiit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)

Well they will eventually get there.

Notice, the titles of the new kids are those of deceased trolls.

Hope, and Life.

Undoubtedly Bro and Mom will be Void and Heart.


Its all leading up to the trolls and humans having one grand session.


I do wonder though why there is a redundant Time and Space.

Maybe that since its two universes, double them are needed or some shit.

Only Hussie knows.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Further, the reason there is no hero of space and time in this new session is its* taking account that the heroes of space and time from other human session are to be joining them.*



No, those kids were suppose to DIE with the reset. They cheated and used Jade as a god tier to escape.

smh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)

RemChu said:


> No, those kids were suppose to DIE with the reset. They cheated and used Jade as a god tier to escape.
> 
> smh


Jade and John were the only ones who escaped that way.

Rose n Dave were kinda in the middle of the green sun then.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 14, 2011)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

bum hunter reference


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 14, 2011)

Update.

Nothing really new except reaffirming the Batterwitch is the Condesce


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)

And well spoon was a pretty useless strifekind. So at least now she has something she can fight with.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 14, 2011)

i thought her specibus had changed to 2x3dentkind for a second there


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

Cloud Nine said:


> i thought her specibus had changed to 2x3dentkind for a second there



That's for empresses.

Do you see royal blood in those veins? NO you fucking do not.


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2011)

Betty Crocker is the fucking devil.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 14, 2011)

Another potential reason for the lack of Time and Space players in theory is that it's SBURB Alpha, and that condition hasn't been added yet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 14, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Betty Crocker is the fucking devil.



Oh deary Grandma isn't evil, she just does what's necessary to help her pimp, like all good hoes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 14, 2011)

Just noticed Jane has canon boobs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

I cannot shake my head hard enough


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

> Crockercorp is nothing if not thorough with its branding tactics. You guess it's pretty cool? It's just a fork instead of a spoon. Not the most awe inspiring logo you've ever seen, but who are you to judge? Aside from the future owner of the company.
> 
> (You make a mental note that when you turn 18 and inherit the company you will change it back to a spoon, you love the spoon.)



I'm loving Crockercorp so much.

A business empire that powerful and influential, and they plan to hand it over to an 18-year-old girl.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2011)

any of you smelly bastards watch misfits?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 14, 2011)

I heard it was like Heroes done right, is this a legitimate claim ?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just noticed Jane has canon boobs.



I'm disappointed 
that it took you this long.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2011)

boobs confirmed for existence in homestuck


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

shit said:


> boobs confirmed for existence in homestuck



*coughancestors*


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 14, 2011)

Human boobs, but then again Mom.


----------



## Cadrien (Nov 14, 2011)

Do we descend to bucket tier so soon after an update now?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I heard it was like Heroes done right, is this a legitimate claim ?



Well, that is definitely a thing which you can say


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just noticed Jane has canon boobs.


Well yeah, 15 is well past puberty age for most girls.


Crossbow said:


> I'm loving Crockercorp so much.
> 
> A business empire that powerful and influential, and they plan to hand it over to an 18-year-old girl.


Its not like it will continue to exist then.

What with Sburb bringing about the end of the world.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2011)

Eh, it's just tbe apocalypse


----------



## mali (Nov 14, 2011)

Just had a maths exam


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2011)

hahahahahaha
Mere math level.


----------



## mali (Nov 14, 2011)

I just want to pass maths so I have some free time in the summer for other lessons.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Do we descend to bucket tier so soon after an update now?



Bucket tier is the baseline for this thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)

Her head looks freakin huge on her torso


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2011)

The Spoon is actually a symbol of authority and power amongst the Doctors


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

Not going to read for a week or two so I can come back to like a ton of updates  

seeya all later


----------



## Sawako (Nov 14, 2011)

I applaud you for that. I can't stand waiting anymore; it's been too long!

I love Jake. He's awesome. Jane is pretty cool too, but I feel like she'll be my least favorite of the new kids just because we have Mom and Bro too.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

Rose and Dave family side were always cooler than John and Jade.

The John and Jade side seem like azn nerds and clowns.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2011)

Jhon Derpy Time is great


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm loving Crockercorp so much.
> 
> A business empire that powerful and influential, and they plan to hand it over to an 18-year-old girl.



Wait you legitimately believe that Jane was going to inherit the empire and it wasn't just a lie from the condesce?

LET ME LAUGH EVEN HARDER


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

By inherit the empire, i'm pretty sure it's the same way fef would have had to inherit her empire.

With a fight to the death .


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2011)

by letting you mean The Empress not giving a crap about you since the world is going to end years before you ever turn eighteen


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

Still though, death matches determining company ownership should be a common practice in today's society let's be honest.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Still though, death matches determining company ownership should be a common practice in today's society let's be honest.



And they should be on pay per view.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And they should be on pay per view.



Economy: saved.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Economy: saved.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just noticed Jane has canon boobs.


"Canon boobs" just sounds wrong.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

That's a photoshop waiting to happen.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 14, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> "Canon boobs" just sounds wrong.



And by that you mean awesome.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't even find any saucy pictures of Jane.

And I'm looking so hard.


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> And by that you mean awesome.


Awesome if you're in to absurd over-the-top hentai.


Crossbow said:


> I can't even find any saucy pictures of Jane.
> 
> And I'm looking so hard.


Fangirls work much faster. They love their Jake smut more than anything.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 14, 2011)

waaaaaaaaaaaaah so good


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 14, 2011)

Check 4chan Bro I've see a few, of them some of them are even good. Hell I'd check now except the area of school I'm in is apparently Perma Banned for posting Child Porn.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Fangirls work much faster. They love their Jake smut more than anything.



Too true, too true...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> "Canon boobs" just sounds wrong.



Weaponised tits.

Now she's a real troll.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

You can't really rely on 4chan specifically, they post what they post. You're better off dredging tumblr.

Or if you're smart, have a dredge to search tumblr for you.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 14, 2011)

It was only a matter of time


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Or if you're smart, have a dredge to search tumblr for you.


This. This so much


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been searching thru tumblr for days.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

An example of someone who is not smart.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm new to this sort of thing.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Who willingly searches through tumblr besides masochists?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 14, 2011)

skaianet is also a good place for fanart


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 14, 2011)

> [–]DrPeacemaker 32 points 5 days ago
> Vriska is just Vriska.
> permalink
> [–]RedKing135 18 points 5 days ago
> ...




lol ..........


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 14, 2011)

There's Homebooru and half a dozen other sites with bucket related names as well.

If you don't mind the gargantuan backloads of smut and slash that is.

lolTumblr.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> lol ..........



Ahab's Crosshairs is/are a metaphor for time-travelling tax cuts.

Or something?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> skaianet is also a good place for fanart



That's where I go.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 14, 2011)

It's graphic but I felt it was artistic in it's own right.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been browsing skaianet as well.


I'll try homebooru because danbooru has been good to me in the past.


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's graphic but I felt it was artistic in it's own right.


Necrophilia is Eridan's only choice.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

I like .


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I like .



Um .  .  .


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's graphic but I felt it was artistic in it's own right.


Feferi is fucking gorgeous, damn such good art styles.


Jane Crocker said:


> Necrophilia is Eridan's only choice.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 14, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Awesome if you're in to absurd over-the-top hentai.
> 
> Fangirls work much faster. They love their Jake smut more than anything.



Good God, do you even realise how accurate that is?


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2011)

Plat the corpsefucker


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol so my mom bought a candle scented like a betty crocker sugar cookie... i'm scared .


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Good God, do you even realise how accurate that is?


lol Yes. I have a couple fangirl friends.


Platinum said:


> Lol so my mom bought a candle scented like a betty crocker sugar cookie... i'm scared .


Plat you're fucked.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

That bitch is everywhere .


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That bitch is everywhere .


If you live with your mom, DO NOT breathe in the fumes of that candle. If you do your mind will be trapped.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 14, 2011)

Screw Cannon.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> If you live with your mom, DO NOT breathe in the fumes of that candle. If you do your mind will be trapped.



I already whiffed it and whatever mind control pheromones are in the candle.

I could not resist the scent of sugar cookie .


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Screw Cannon.


Oh Vriska.


Platinum said:


> I already whiffed it and whatever mind control pheromones are in the candle.
> 
> I could not resist the scent of sugar cookie .


;____; I'm sorry. I wish you luck.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Comrades! 

Have I told you of glorious crocker empire ?

YOU WILL OBEY


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh cool now he's going to rant about a slightly less terrible character


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Coming from the furry .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

cool ad hominem there bro


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Notice how he does not refute the accusation .


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2011)

Best not be implying that God Tier Jade is a furry.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

TV is there something you want to get off your chest?

We are here for you.


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> TV is there something you want to get off your chest?
> 
> We are here for you.


He already had a FtM sex change years ago.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

TV do you chase the mailman every morning?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Weaponised tits.
> *
> Now she's a real troll.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H4prE95LE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

anyone else just get thirsty? :S


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

note how eagerly Plat turns away from accusations he likes a terrible character.

Anyway it was more effective to point out your blubbering than to just say "yeah nah" and let my roasting of you drop.

I guess if liking Jade makes me a furry that makes you a friendless loser who will never make it with a living chick?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Stop being such huge sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ferfucksake.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

because you're definitely the one to talk


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Why all the bitching about someone having shitty taste in characters? It's all subjective and is one of the most pointless things to argue about.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm being an asshole shush this is how I relax.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Why all the bitching about someone having shitty taste in characters? It's all subjective and is one of the most pointless things to argue about.



Eeyup.

solluxisstillthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthNENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENENEebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestthebestOHMRCAPTOROH


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

Also says the Vriska fan


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Also says the Vriska fan


I knew you would say that as I was typing my post. Try being less predictable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2011)

Liked spider8itch since jump street. Hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

If I were less predictable some people might actually try to take me seriously.

And that would be a crime.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

Like liking Vriska should be.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Like liking Vriska should be.



Yo ho ho, a pirates life for me.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you been drinking, TV


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

Still trying to find a legitimate reason for someone to dislike Vriska.








Not seeing any.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

No I'm studying for an exam tomorrow and am bored while doing it. In lieu of helpless puppies you guys are just as easy to beat on. And infinitely more entertaining.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Still trying to find a legitimate reason for someone to dislike Vriska.
> 
> Not seeing any.



Having more screentime and importance than any other Troll. They can't handle the HUGE 8ITCHness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> because you're definitely the one to talk



Exacta. I'd say I'm more qualified than anyone to say y'all, TV especially are being huge sandy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Still trying to find a legitimate reason for someone to dislike Vriska.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kills people

manipulative

bitch whore

whore

bitch

glass eye

gets killed but still gets god tier


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

RemChu said:


> kills people
> 
> manipulative
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing where you got whore from but sure.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Exacta. I'd say I'm more qualified than anyone to say y'all, TV especially are being huge sandy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Are you, the progenitor of the term sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) actually trying to call someone else out?

Adorable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> I'm not seeing where you got whore from but sure.



Canon:

Tavros (though in this case he was a wimp) -> John

Author based fanon:

Hussie x Vriska (fat)


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Canon:
> 
> Tavros (though in this case he was a wimp) -> John
> 
> ...


Tavros is a big vagina so he doesn't count. Also, having a crush on someone doesn't make them a whore.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Tavros is a big vagina so he doesn't count. Also, having a crush on someone doesn't make them a whore.



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Are you, the progenitor of the term sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) actually trying to call someone else out?
> 
> Adorable.


Of course. Under the whole 'takes one to know one' theorem.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Vriska and Jake

yepyepyep


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> I'm not seeing where you got whore from but sure.



SHE IS A THIEF

THIEVES ARE AS BAD AS WHORES

STUUUUPID

SHE IS WHORING ALL OF THE LUCK, >:0


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

Vriska ripping on Tavros time? Whyyesitis.





RemChu said:


> SHE IS A THIEF
> 
> THIEVES ARE AS BAD AS WHORES
> 
> ...



Wouldn't the opposite be true, since they're so good at stealing things?


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first picture looks like it was drawn by a 12 year old girl.


RemChu said:


> SHE IS A THIEF
> 
> THIEVES ARE AS BAD AS WHORES
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nL_ARB3p1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

Vriska threesome.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2011)

I can see this happening.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Jane stop hogging the popcorn


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Vriska threesome.




too cute, omgggggggggggggggggggg cuuuuute


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

Summoner looks so pimp in this pic.



There's gotta be some sorta modding program out there that can make this a reality. There just has to be.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> There's gotta be some sorta modding program out there that can make this a reality. There just has to be.


Looks like a Homestuck/Yume Nikki crossover.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Summoner looks so pimp in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> There's gotta be some sorta modding program out there that can make this a reality. There just has to be.




uh yeah and uh that just looks like sprite edits of like pokemon firered/leafgreen 

there are pokemon firered mod games and stuff, if you wanted to you could make a home stuck game with a team of people or by yourself.

I've played pokemon brown a few years ago, gg.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Looks like a Homestuck/Yume Nikki crossover.



Oh. I thought it was pokemon .



RemChu said:


> uh yeah and uh that just looks like sprite edits of like pokemon firered/leafgreen
> 
> there are pokemon firered mod games and stuff, if you wanted to you could make a home stuck game with a team of people or by yourself.
> 
> I've played pokemon brown a few years ago, gg.



Sounds interesting, I'll have to look into this.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

Its clearly pokemon sprite style


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2011)

The Troll sprites are Pokemon. The Yume Nikki one is the gif.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

What is Yume Nikki?

The second one looks like the starting room in Pokemon Firered/Leafgreen/ Emerald/sapphire/ruby

:I


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

IRONY IRONY


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

RemChu said:


> What is Yume Nikki?


It's a freeware doujin game about dreams. Play it (you may need a guide though.)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> *It's a freeware doujin game about dreams*. Play it (you may need a guide though.)



And enough LSD to knock out Robert Downy Jr.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And enough LSD to knock out Robert Downy Jr.


That's the truth. I loved 2kki and .Flow as well. The final release of .Flow got pretty twisted near the end.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

> UU: thoUgh i do have a wee bit more troUble monitoring her than the rest of yoU. cUrioUs dark patches in transmission, hUmph.



LALONDE IS VOID BRO IS HEART

SUCK MY COCK SUNNY HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE WRONG?

MUST FEEL LIKE LIVING A USUAL DAY IN YOUR LIFE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

and the same to the rest of you who were all "abloobloobloo must have hero of time and space from those four"

Hope you like the taste of served cause you just got dealt a heaping helping of it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

Who the fuck is UU ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

jesus christ it sure is newfag in here if you don't know about UU

UU is RNA, the final possible chumhandle that could exist besides GCAT combinations from DNA.

The thirteenth troll was always a thing due to their being a thirteenth starsign. From the beginning there was a school of homestuck that believed the thirteenth troll UU would arrive.

And now s/he has.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh UU


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2011)

Seriously Katie

You didn't know of UU?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm gonna be honest.
I thought it was Mom for a second, when I read the first few lines
Then I realized I was being stupid
Like, really, really stupid


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2011)

Also on the topic of Summoner.

Just look at him. He's the literal antithesis of Tavros.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

KT doesn't know of UU, fuck it Bro even I knew of UU. Oh gog why does 4chan have to be DDOS attacked, I need to see HSGs reaction.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2011)

But  enough of berating Katie for being an idiot.

UU is adorable :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

> it is the day whereafter the legendary octet of mUtUal progenitoriety will come together and heal a great breach in paradox space.



8 player session confirmed.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

UU: the anti-troll.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

Poppop John


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2011)

UU is from the first troll album's booklet
she has a theme song already
damn I wanna go back and listen to it now, but I'm at work, bluhhhh


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2011)

four more alchemy binges


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Poppop John



See look at that face you know he made love to alien Queen Bitch, who was all Dere Dere with him. Shit would be hilarious if she was nice to John because of that.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> See look at that face you know he made love to alien Queen Bitch, who was all Dere Dere with him. Shit would be hilarious if she was nice to John because of that.



John's in Nanna's place. He was _raised_ by Crocker.


Also, I hope the Karkat parallels are obvious enough.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes and how does that change what I said?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yes and how does that change what I said?



Lalala not listening


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> LALONDE IS VOID BRO IS HEART
> 
> SUCK MY COCK SUNNY HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE WRONG?
> 
> MUST FEEL LIKE LIVING A USUAL DAY IN YOUR LIFE



someone needs t0 s9ggy th9s

omg misstyping i hit the 9 instead of i by accident.

/stops posting since you guys are posting spoilers.


----------



## Didi (Nov 15, 2011)

how do people here already know this void and heart stuff



I was just excited to see the new update with the 13th troll


----------



## mali (Nov 15, 2011)

O that is just gold


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

UU is probably from the pre scratch troll universe.

Way too nice.

/obvious things


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2011)

so the ancestors are in contact with the new kids?
why wouldn't they use trollian then?


----------



## mali (Nov 15, 2011)

My exams are killing me 

Like, leaving god-tier Vriska alone in a room with Nick Cage while a helpless child watchs.


----------



## mali (Nov 15, 2011)

Vriska logs in on MSN


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe trollian doesn't exist I don't know.

Or UU just uses something different.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

Obviously the empress has the means to travel between both universes and unbeknown to them they are using the same chat client with different names.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

UU is like the nice version of Karkat! 

(similar structure to how Karkat first talked to Jade)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> LALONDE IS VOID BRO IS HEART
> 
> SUCK MY COCK SUNNY HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE WRONG?
> 
> MUST FEEL LIKE LIVING A USUAL DAY IN YOUR LIFE


Not necessarily. It could be she's grimdark like Rose.

But I'll say that does raise the likelihood of it being so.



As for UU, I'm more inclined to think she's from V1 of Alternia. Or a rogue element playing. Like FedoraFreak and Nick of Time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Also just realized the love of mustaches comes from Jake having had a mustache when older in Beta universe.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

UU might actually be pre scratch sufferer .

Remember the sufferer's sign wasn't the one he was born with, it was just given to him posthumously. He could of had the Ophiuchus symbol in this session.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

But they said girl


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

Jane says it UU never confirms it.

And remember the pre scratch troll race was a gigantic bunch of pansies, hence why they lost the game.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

So the sufferer talking like a teenage girl wouldn't be all that weird.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

That might even be talking tough by their standards .


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

Ryan North said:
			
		

> FUN FACT: last night andrew hussie and i ate - nay, DINED - at the most Olive of Gardens



Oh, those two!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

pretty much everyone in the world is betting pre-scratch trolls


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah but i'm betting pre scratch sufferer .


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought Hussie said pre-scratch trolls being fleshed out any further would be redundant and stupid?


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2011)

MY DICK IS SKYWARD


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

I doubt he is going to flesh out every pre scratch troll .


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

UU: my prospit is an alternate version from yoUrs, in a completely different session *qUite far afield of yoUr reality*. 

This made me suspicious of this whole "pre-scratch" deal.


Also, I like how we had to go through four universes to get to this "thirteenth troll".


Edit: I couldn't place the gender or accent or anything with UU's speech pattern.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol that's extra support for my pre scratch sufferer theory .


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol that's extra support for my pre scratch sufferer theory .



The four universes part or the flamboyant homo part?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

Flamboyant homo part.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

UU gave NF's server AIDS

Also I don't think UU is the Sufferer pre-scratch.

They didn't have signs pre-scratch as there was no classes and yet UU clearly has a symbol attatched to him/her.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

Him/her is going to get annoying, I imagine.

If only there were an ...


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

This new guy is like the anti-Karkat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Also as Jane is GG, I'd wager pre-scratch sufferer was CG as well.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2011)

UU looks a bit like a trident, y'know


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Cleverbot said:
			
		

> What act is Homestuck on right now?
> 
> Hank, Jim, Dave and Lynn.
> 
> ...






I was terrified.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

I would be quite pleased if that was HIC. But I doubt it what with the whole 'about to start own game'

And the lack of fish puns.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

RemChu said:


> MY DICK IS SKYWARD



DAT FUCKING SET.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

Just ate some Fruit Roll-Ups btw.

So great.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

I hate getting them separated  from the paper, my hands get all sticky and shit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

Pre-rolled fruit roll-ups, that's a smart fucking idea.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

Wait...



Something's not right here...


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wait...
> 
> 
> 
> Something's not right here...


Mother fucker. I was about to say how I loved the gummy pizza topping kind.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wait...
> 
> 
> 
> Something's not right here...



Yeah but those have that plastic shit on them.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

No, I mean, in the corner.

It's...


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

We've all consumed a Betty Crocker product at least once in our life. We were all fucked from the beginning. Just as planned.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Oh, you've got to be kidding me.

WHY?


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Jegus fucking christ. Us lower class gentlemen grew up on that shit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

HIC/BC thread ?(goddamn)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Her horns are kinda small but DAT. ASS.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Dem hips *sunglasses*


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2011)

Sup with you  shit?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

/wikis Betty Crocker



> *In popular culture*
> 
> In , Betty Crocker was a real woman who lived with the fictionalized   in the 19th century. "Her" business empire also seems to extend well  beyond baked goods to "Fruit Gushers", robots and, in an alternative  history, video games.



Fandom, I am proud.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sup with you  shit?



nothin much bb
just polishing off a steak dinner actually


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /wikis Betty Crocker
> 
> 
> 
> Fandom, I am proud.



colonel sassacre is mark twain???
wut


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Yup!


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not necessarily. It could be she's grimdark like Rose.
> 
> But I'll say that does raise the likelihood of it being so.
> 
> ...



And in her session she shall soon be joined by Nick, and FF, and make the legendary 3-player session prophesied by no one.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

Dat Empress, oh god.



noobthemusical said:


> And in her session she shall soon be joined by Nick, and FF, and make the legendary 3-player session prophesied by no one.



Maybe they join the squiddle session?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

And we thought  Eridan was the only royal that was thick.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> And we thought  Eridan was the only royal that was thick.


Oh fuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

UPDATE



> Poppop Crocker was a LEGENDARY COMEDIAN, following in the footsteps of his grandfather who of course was the greatest southern pranking legend of all time. One day, you hope to follow in poppop's too.


John raised by Sassacre so pretty much switched up the origin dates.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yup!



that's kinda neat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

> GRISTWIDGET 12000, and of course your super-handy UNREAL HEIRESS THOUGHTWAVE TIARATOP for the young gogetting junior battermaster on the go.


The tiara of course being like Fef's.

But it sounds like it does other shit.

I wonder what those two things do.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

Unreal heiress thoughtwave tiaratop.

Definitely not mind control.

Nope.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Poppop Crocker and the mind control tiara. Holy shit.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

> The only relationship you have ever had with him are through video footage of his VAUDEVILLIAN ANTICS on stage. Or through his role as Judge Johnny Stone on one of your favorite old sitcoms, NIGHT COURT.



Wow, this John was a pretty big success.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

Her Imperious Egbert still sounds better.



Crossbow said:


> Wow, this John was a pretty big success.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

That comic. I think I laughed harder than I should have


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh god john


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

He did that every week.

It never got old.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 15, 2011)

in four hours, I will be sixteen.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> in four hours, I will be sixteen.



Wooo!


Wait, I just reaziled.

This means new shirts. Like Jane and Jake shirts.

Oh jeez.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> UU gave NF's server AIDS
> 
> Also I don't think UU is the Sufferer pre-scratch.
> 
> They didn't have signs pre-scratch as there was no classes and yet UU clearly has a symbol attatched to him/her.



Going off tangent Wouldn't there be at least a little classism I mean the blood colors were there even before the Scratch so I assume there are still huge gaps in life expectancy. Or I guess the Royal Purple of Feferi would just whore themselves out, and have everyone live forever.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wooo!
> 
> 
> Wait, I just reaziled.
> ...



BRO SHIRTS


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

UPDATE



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Mini update where not much new info/things happened


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

Sill haven't read the update, idk why. :b


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

Jane's sylladex is confirmed for the best.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol fucking noobs.


Also why was the word fuck censored how do you even censor one letter of what you're saying, at best you'd say F-ing


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Lol fucking noobs.
> 
> 
> Also why was the word fuck censored how do you even censor one letter of what you're saying, at best you'd say F-ing


Jane doesn't have a foul mouth I guess.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

Jake and Weabro better be in Homestrife


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

Unfortunately  these aren't what the Homestrife sprites will look like. (which I don't get why because they are easy to make as well as animate)


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2011)

The Homestrife game mechanic look horrible and more floaty than even Brawl (not hating on Brawl.) I want a real Homestuck fighting game


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

That's what I'm saying party homestuck game is stupid, just make it a jjba or street fighter type thing. 

Jade for a charge character would have been sweet. (even though I can sonic boom to save my life)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sure we'll get one, they even have MLP fighting game that has real fighting game mechanics; it's only a matter of time before someone does Homestuck justice .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Playing as Bec Noir would be so much fun.

If you have the teleportation/hacknslash/stab and green/red miles


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 15, 2011)

Time to mod Dio's head with Dave's and stick him in Mugen, it is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

Bec Noir I imagine would be like Phoenix/Strider. Nice mix-up options, screen crowding hypers that cause a shit ton of chip. He would be balanced out by having lower health, (Not Phoenix low though because we aren't retarded like Capcom)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Time to mod Strider Hiryu's head with Dave's and stick him in Mugen, it is.



Fixed that for you


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2011)

Why not keep it like this ?

Dream team Soshi subbed

Now it's this 

Dream team Soshi subbed

The time spent for extra coding for 4 player play could be used to make the game better. 

I like Smash Bros more for the crossover appeal rather then gameplay, not that SB games are bad they just aren't "true" fighting games.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Playable Characters

AR - Rather slow character, a variety of ranged weapons and explosives, very hard to aim
AH - Broom melee, summon barfing dragon dog
Bro - Flashstep, Swordplay, Lil Cal melee attacks
CD - Joke fighter, Horse penis and explosives
Dad - Fast fist, throwing safes as ranged attacks, shaving cream close ranged special
Dave - Time kage bunshins, Sword and speed shenanigans
Davesprite - Much like Dave
DD - Spear for melee, gun ranged
Doc Scratch - Fisticuff melee, Gun, Teleportation
Equius - STRONG MELEE, STRONG JUMPS, Tries to use bow for ranged but fails
Eridan - Ranged Ahab's crosshairs, Ranged white magic, minimal if any melee
Feferi - 2x3ident melee, Glybglob stunning
Gamzee - He'd be so much fun to play. Flash step plus Cal plus every weapon in game 
Hass - Slow, boomstick ranged attacks, fisticuffs
HIC - Play like Feferi but with tentacle hair
HB - Assorted melee weapons, BITE finisher
Jack Noir v. 1,2,3 - V1, Showing stabs, V2, Well pretty much as we saw him vs. Bro, 
Jade v.1,2
John v.1,2
Jane
Jake
Kanaya
Karkat
Lord English
Mom
Nannasprite
Nepeta
PM
Rose
Sollux
Tavros
Terezi
Vriska


Okay I got bored. I'm going to play AC:R


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

Poppop > Anderson

Confirmed for most poweful comedian of his century.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2011)

lol fucking noobs


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2011)

I keep imagining this epic battlestrife between them. 

Poppop's tossing pies at Harry, and Harry's launching cards out of his sleeves.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol at the f'ing noob.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

Update.

So Bro's name does start with D. And he uses creamscicle text like Davesprite.

Also Maplehoof 

I truly hope that she's alive again. Or that she can be distilled via captcha.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

Guess bro's name.

I'll throw out 'Dick'


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2011)

AR - projectiles only, super move is random volley of rocket launcher blasts
AH - punches weak but god tier space power ups projectiles, super move is barfing never-ending-story dragon
Bro - fastest character, super move is cal tap dancing on your face
CD - surprisingly quick and you can only hit him with low blows, super move is c4 hat trick
Dad - brawler, super move is volley of punches and shaving cream can grenade
Dave - fast but lacks attack reach yet best dodging abilities, super move is summoning alt time daves to gang-rape
Davesprite - like dave but lacks dodging ability yet can fly, super move is sprite blast and sword slashes
DD - brawler with superb reach, super move is friendship power to summon MC for gang attack
Doc Scratch - 1st boss, hax dodging, universe exploding gun super move that's instant win if it connects
Equius - brawler with highest strength, summons stampede of musclebeasts
Eridan - projectiles only, white science blast that looks kinda lame but deals ridiculous damage
Feferi - brawler and fairly weak, super move takes a long time to charge but is instant win and is horror terror summoning
Gamzee - fast as bro, super move makes the screen turn black and there's honks and then unseen devestation
Hass - projectiles and brawler combined, summons flying battleship to crash into opponent
HIC - switch from feferi clone to betty crocker brawler at will, slightly weaker super move than feferi
HB - brawler with huge defense, super move is close range only but instant win as he eats his opponent's head
Jack Noir - 2nd boss character, god tier dodging but no projectiles, red miles super move isn't very powerful but easy to use
Jade - projectiles, summons Bec to teleport opponent to space and fall back down to earth
John - brawler, windy thing slams opponent all over and then tornado blast can use environment for extra damage
Jane - brawler and skillful modus projectiling, super move tbd
Jake - hass clone
Kanaya - brawler with extra power but low speed, turns rainbow drinker and lets loose speed blitz with chainsaw
Karkat - brawler, launches into verbal tirade and opponent cries and he stabs them when they're not looking
Lord English - final boss, ???
Mom - light weight so jump high and quick and can brawl and projectile, maplehoof trots on scene with bomb strapped on and kamikazes
Nannasprite - projectile spam with flight, pulls one of series of pranks which results in a sizable life drain replacing prankster's gambit
Nepeta - quick brawler, equius rushes on scene and blindsides opponent with devastating STRONG punch
PM - brawler, summons one or all of meteor/spaceships to kamikaze or something
Rose - flight with projectiles, goes grimdark for added strength and defense bonus for a long period
Sollux - projectiles and projectile-counters, freaks out and bleeds from face to summon meteor from space to crash down on opponent
Tavros - can't jump but quick in wheelchair and brawler, easy super move windy thing's everything off the ground for big damage
Terezi - brawler, super move stares down and freezes opponent for a long while for free damage
Vriska - brawler with flight, throws dice to become mindfang for w/e dumb super move she had (I hate vriska)


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Guess bro's name.
> 
> I'll throw out 'Dick'



I guessed Dick yesterday or the day before


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2011)

Can Acorn save the animals?!


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 16, 2011)

shit said:


> Can Acorn save the animals?!



Oh I actually read that one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He does with the help of his pet human.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

god bless those humans


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

Didn't see one. So, Bro confirmed for brony tier?

>>	Anonymous 11/16/11(Wed)00:00 No.31472266

    >>31472196
    Oh god OP

    I thought the same thing. I bet it'll happen. Fuck you in the as with a railroad spike, Hussie.

>>	Anonymous 11/16/11(Wed)00:01 No.31472322

    nonononononoonononononoonononoononononoononoo and no 

>>	Anonymous 11/16/11(Wed)00:03 No.31472389

    I always knew bro was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

>>	Anonymous 11/16/11(Wed)00:04 No.31472410

    dude... not cool Hussie, not cool 

>>	Anonymous 11/16/11(Wed)00:05 No.31472465

    >>31472389
    But he used to be a loveable ninja puppet fucker ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

    And people expected him to be an anime weaboo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

    This......this is just a tragedy.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

Bro is creepy and awesome. What were these faggets expecting?


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

hussie is trying to overdose the internet on furfaggotry so that it ceases to be a thing, and everyone can go back to enjoying disney cartoons without feeling like perverts


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2011)

hahahaha implying those asspained morons exist in any numbers that matter.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

maybe hussie is trying to unite the hsg and mlp factions


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

Bro is meant to be ironic. They're delusional.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 16, 2011)

i dunno, hussie's had a pretty torrid love affair with all things equine even before bronies came about. this is the guy who wrote humanimals and raised money to buy a painting of a football player fighting a horse on a mountain.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Silly HSG. When has this not been a thing?



> *John: Who cares, just ride the pony already. *
> * 	 			YES. FUCK YES. HELL FUCKING YES.  			*​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2011)

So I checked out the book.



>Protagonist's name
>Anna *Harley*


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 16, 2011)

> But unlike Gushers which serve many practical purposes like inducing vomiting *and simulating the experience of eating plump insects*...



welp, now i know what i'll be thinking about the next time i bite into some gushers. THANKS HUSSIE.

but man,  having millions of boonbucks to spend on converting things into grist? this session really is being primed for a win.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2011)

Being the heiress to Crockercorp has its advantages


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

That's one stylish HIC set.


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2011)

lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). MLP is garbage and nothing can redeem that trash. NOTHING.

If bro turns out to be a MLP fan I will hate that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) character forever, no matter what that tampon scum does. He will just be a pissant to me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2011)

>people getting mad about MLP

I do not watch the show. I do not like the show. I do not give a damn whether someone does or doesn't.

But the sheer volume of rage it invokes in people is beyond adorable. I appreciate it for that much. It makes people mad.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> That's one stylish HIC set.



thank you!! :> i didn't care much for her before, butSUBwithMITthe recent updates i have tO admit she's BEen growing on me latelY. i guess i'm a sucker for that crocker charm.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 16, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Bro is meant to be ironic. They're delusional.



Oh god are you seriously implying that he wasn't 100% in love with puppets?
Or that incase he is a bronie he won't be totally into it?


----------



## Sylar (Nov 16, 2011)

Running a porn site about puppet sex? Awesomely ironic

Liking a show about ponies? UNFORGIVABLE WILL HATE FOREVER


Oh you wacky fans


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 16, 2011)

People need to realize that they must love bro for all that he is.

A really really creepy dude, who if it wasn't for his awesome skills would probably be called a basement dwelling Wench. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

grist to the face!


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

"OMG LIL BRO IS GONNA BE INTRODUCED I WILL BUY ALL OF HIS RELATED MERCH AND WALLPAPER MY ROOM WITH HIS FACE.

*revealed slight chance that he likes ponies*

OMG HUSSIE YOU ARE GARBAGE I QUIT HOMESTUCK 4EVER."

This fandom never cease to amaze/disappoint.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

jane impersonator confirmed for turrble despite namechange


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> >people getting mad about MLP
> 
> I do not watch the show. I do not like the show. I do not give a damn whether someone does or doesn't.
> 
> *But the sheer volume of rage it invokes in people is beyond adorable. I appreciate it for that much. It makes people mad*.



There's something wrong with you I swear.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

Bro probably won't even know about MLP.

Maybe he'll just love horses. Like Equius, but more low-key.


Anyway, we're going to see Mom before him.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

maybe it'll go in reverse order (except jane)
so hass -> bro -> mom
cuz it was jade <- dave <- rose before


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

Or maybe Lalonde and Bro have a plot reason to be last since Dave and Rose were off universe during the scratch

But then again so was Jhon and Jade, so who cares.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

its just gonna make the Dad X Mom pairing kind of awkward.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Well we'll be seeing Mom soon enough.

I mean she is Jane's server.


----------



## mali (Nov 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> People need to realize that they must love bro for all that he is.
> 
> A really really creepy dude, who if it wasn't for his awesome skills would probably be called a basement dwelling Wench. Still one of my favorites.



So true            .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> >people getting mad about MLP
> 
> I do not watch the show. I do not like the show. I do not give a damn whether someone does or doesn't.
> 
> But the sheer volume of rage it invokes in people is beyond adorable. I appreciate it for that much. It makes people mad.



People hating on their new pony overlords.



noobthemusical said:


> Oh god are you seriously implying that he wasn't 100% in love with puppets?
> Or that incase he is a bronie he won't be totally into it?



He does cool shit yet does weird shit at the same time.



Sylar said:


> Running a porn site about puppet sex? Awesomely ironic
> 
> Liking a show about ponies? UNFORGIVABLE WILL HATE FOREVER
> 
> ...


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnjlkNZ7qF4[/YOUTUBE]

Also, fuck My Little Pony.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

> Also, fuck My Little Pony.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tiynTPuUUM[/YOUTUBE]

*PONIES* _PO~NI~ES_


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't really care if Bro likes MLP, but every time I see those disgusting characters I feel the urge to break a fifth over someone's head.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnjlkNZ7qF4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Also, fuck My Little Pony.


Yes.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tiynTPuUUM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *PONIES* _PO~NI~ES_


I want to make glue.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Also looking at related vids, there's no shoop that Barkley's face doesn't look good on.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2011)

I think I'll make this my cellphone's wallpaper.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 16, 2011)

Both Homestuck and current MLP fandoms are full of awesome, driven people that work quickly.

They are also both filled with a bunch of creepy, over familiar fuckers.

PS: Why do people always assume ponies=mlp:fim? There is a ton of over pony related series.


----------



## mali (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yes.
> *
> I want to make glue*.



See there are so many jokes here that I won't make.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2011)

OH COME ON. 

In context of ponies/horses, glue making means this and only this.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Update

BRAIN WASHING COMPUTER


----------



## geG (Nov 16, 2011)

Die

DIE

*DIE*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Geg said:


> Die
> 
> DIE
> 
> *DIE*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tl7Bbn5niI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy_ZANVFteU[/YOUTUBE]

Karkles is adorable.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

wait  what


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2011)

well that's not concerning at all


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 16, 2011)

In the future I expect the brainwashing to kick in at full force and to mess up the session.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 16, 2011)

Weird, I remember seeing art of Bro giving Equius hoofbeast smuppets a month before this update. Straaaaaaaange.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Update
> 
> BRAIN WASHING COMPUTER



What makes you think it's a computer, again?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)

The fact it's called a tiaratop.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

I need more jake pesterlogs


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The fact it's called a tiaratop.



...?

Oh, as in laptop. I see.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 16, 2011)

this just in. being sixteen > not being sixteen.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...?
> 
> Oh, as in laptop. I see.



also as in desktop


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> this just in. being sixteen > not being sixteen.


Congratulations. You are now older than Jane and Jake. You have much to be proud of.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

shit said:


> also as in desktop



Whoa. Hey.

Let's not get crazy.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 16, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Congratulations. You are now older than Jane and Jake. You have much to be proud of.



dude I'm in the age of consent goldilocks zone.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> this just in. being sixteen > not being sixteen.



Fuck you ! /envy


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 16, 2011)

it's okay, young one. one day you can grow up and be part of the coolkids. 

wait, I mean.

coolmen.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol at the subliminal messages.


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> dude I'm in the age of consent goldilocks zone.





KizaruTachio said:


> Fuck you ! /envy


If you're only 16/15, does that make you pedo if you like 13 year old trolls/kids


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 16, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> If you're only 16/15, does that make you pedo if you like 13 year old trolls/kids



here in Alabama when you're sixteen you reach age of consent.

and no, I can't sex any of the Homestuck kids (except the new ones, obviously). I think. It's either 14 or 12 that's the cut-off points for 16 year-olds.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

"Here in Alabama" is such a game changer on every sentence it may be used


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> here in Alabama when you're sixteen you reach age of consent.
> 
> and no, I can't sex any of the Homestuck kids (except the new ones, obviously). I think. It's either 14 or 12 that's the cut-off points for 16 year-olds.



It's seventeen where i am.

);


----------



## EnterTheTao (Nov 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> "Here in Alabama" is such a game changer on every sentence it may be used



here in Alabama everyone is borderline assfucking retarded.

here in Alabama Rick Perry is thought to be a thoughtful and great man.

here in Alabama there's a church and a Waffle House at every street.

holy shit, you're right.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 16, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> this just in. being sixteen > not being sixteen.



CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME  here in Alabama


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)

A place where 16 is the age of consent ?

Is this place heaven ?

Tao do you live in heaven ?


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> A place where 16 is the age of consent ?
> 
> Is this place heaven ?
> 
> Tao do you live in heaven ?


Is Alabama how you envision heaven?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're asking me  if a place where I'll be legal in 3 months is my envision of heaven then yes, yes it is.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

most european countries are also katie heaven
as is ohio


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)

> The age of consent in Virginia is 18, with a close in age exception which allows teenagers aged 15, 16 and 17 to engage in sexual acts, but only with a partner younger than 18.



*FUCK THIS GAY STATE *


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

lolvirginia


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

what do you expect with the word virgin right in the name


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)

shit said:


> what do you expect with the word virgin right in the name




*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

You're always welcome to come down south and copulate here, KT.

...That's how consent laws work, right?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

ITT: Desperate people


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> ITT: Desperate people



Oh dang, stop the presses.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2011)

This is definitively concerning.

But yaaaaaaaaaaay mom time.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh shit things are getting orwellian up in this bitch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Update!

MOM CONVO COMING UP

Looks like she'll be having a Mutie t-shirt (parodying the Bec symbol)


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

I need to know how mom talks

I bet it's amazing


----------



## geG (Nov 16, 2011)

Aww yeah bitches it's mom time


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2011)

She's probably gonna talk like the average girl on a facebook feed .


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Update!
> 
> MOM CONVO COMING UP
> 
> Looks like she'll be having a Mutie t-shirt (parodying the Bec symbol)



Predicted this pages ago.

Also, Chief Justice of the Supreme what now?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 16, 2011)

lolKatie being in the half of the country that has it above 16


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> lolKatie being in the half of the country that has it above 16



PSST.

There was an update.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> PSST.
> 
> There was an update.



OH SHIT REALLY. OMG.

ooh mind control headband with free coupons. Nifty.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 16, 2011)

Ryan North of Dinosaur Comics said:
			
		

> November 15th, 2011: FUN FACT: last night andrew hussie and i ate - nay, DINED - at the most Olive of Gardens



Foreshadowing?


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBNkIQzg_iM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

Are you discovering the majesty of jam remixes?


----------



## Monna (Nov 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Are you discovering the majesty of jam remixes?


Yes. And I'm in love.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgtxb9yBggc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJlXwelq5_4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWWReDLOjfU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2011)

That one is my personal favorite.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YezGT-qYkQI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



> I'm gonna be honest here fellas. I'm a DJ that works for a club down here in South Florida. For shits and giggles I played this EXACT track at the club and needless to say.......people got crunk as fuck.
> 
> I.....I just....Damn
> JideforNweze 2 weeks ago 38


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)

that is a disgusting pic for panty x space jam ^:shivers


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2011)

Embrace the barkley.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

His face. His grin. I fucking love it.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)

Hadaley I fucked you in the ass girl


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)

its an adbot report it


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 17, 2011)

UPDATE



> GG: When it comes, I do hope you'll change your tune.
> GG: Not to mention brew yourself a pot of coffee and sober your drunk butt up.
> TG: my drunk butts tune will stay as unchanged as it will remain un not drunk
> TG: makr my barley corerent words





Is Gnostaglic even a word?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2011)

Best character?

Best character.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Gonna wait for Strider before final judgement.


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2011)

Mom is already the best reset kid


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2011)

aslo "ansrew"

I lost it


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2011)

Haha I noticed that too

God I'm still laughing at this shit. Hussie's finally back to his peak.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Nov 17, 2011)

Did Mom get a name yet? And she's basically a drunk hacker or something.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 17, 2011)

Heh,

John: ghostyTrickster
Jake: golgothasTerror

Jade: gardenGnostic
Jane: gutsyGumshoe

Dave: turntechGodhead
Lalonde: tipsyGnostalgic

So Bro's gonna be similar to Rose's Chum initials.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

Fucking glorious.  This update made my night.


			
				Pesterlog said:
			
		

> GG: THE FLAPPY SWINGY DOODAD.
> GG: THE ARM DEALIE.
> GG: THE DEALIE, LALONDE, THE DEALIE!!!
> TG: wut
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 17, 2011)

So Lalonde is pretty much female Dave, but hopped up on fucking pep pills and copious amounts of sugar.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So Lalonde is pretty much female Dave, but hopped up on fucking pep pills and copious amounts of sugar.


Cocaine's a helluva drug.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2011)

GOOD MOM. BEST FUCKING CHARACTER.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> GOOD MOM. BEST FUCKING CHARACTER.


New character? BEST CHARACTER!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 17, 2011)

Drunk typing all over the place.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 17, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So Lalonde is pretty much female Dave, but hopped up on fucking pep pills and copious amounts of sugar.



Does that mean Bro is a male Rose?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2011)

Also I love how that comic of "Jane, your dad is SOOO HOT" made it into the canon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2011)

I also love that Rose n Mom are continuing with the passive aggressive shenanigans


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also I love how that comic of "Jane, your dad is SOOO HOT" made it into the canon.


Holy fuck that's true.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 17, 2011)

I just knew Mom Lalonde would have being drunk as her typing quirk.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 17, 2011)

You know it's sad if Eridan was still Alive he might have had a shot with Mom if she was drunk enough.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You know it's sad if Eridan was still Alive he might have had a shot with Mom if she was drunk enough.


Implying Eridan would ever have a chance with anyone


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 17, 2011)

R-Mom is so fucking good. 

I love the scratched kids man.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 17, 2011)

I believe in the power of drugs and alcohol. Shame on you non-believer


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 17, 2011)

Underage drinking is a srs problem, guys.


Also, I had a horrible dream last night.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pre-punched card + gristwidget


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

TG: nowhere just chilling here
TG: when all of the sudden
GG: "All of a sudden."
TG: when all of the sudden 

favorite part
I need a Lalonde/Jake log now


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 17, 2011)

Man I wonder will John lose his shit when he meets the batter witch. I mean damn I know John showing strong emotion derp, but still it could happen.

He goes in to attack because she's the evil servant of LE, but mostly because she is the batter Witch. Then Jane defends her because of mind control, and we get a family strife.


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

so, reset kids confirmed for way cooler than original kids yet?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 17, 2011)

New Theory: LilBro is a wannabe cowboy.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 17, 2011)

> GG: I don't see why you don't try to court the favor of Mr. Strider. If you ask me, he and you are perfect for each other.
> TG: oh jane
> TG: so naive
> TG: soooo niaev



Notice she doesn't actually answer the question.

Which leads me to believe either Bro is gay and she knows it (possible he's gay for Cal, but does loving a male puppet(without genitals) make you gay). Or She's creeped out by the puppets (Possible but I dunno I can't see her being creeped out), or she likes him a lot (Eh I guess maybe).


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2011)

Or maybe strider likes croker


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

*crocker            .


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also I love how that comic of "Jane, your dad is SOOO HOT" made it into the canon.



What comic?

Scratch!Mom is just perfectly hilarious. She hasn't even been properly introduced and she's one of my favorite characters already.

Beginning the log with "ansrew" was genius.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 17, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Does that mean Bro is a male Rose?





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Heh,
> 
> John: ghostyTrickster
> Jake: golgothasTerror
> ...



I dunno, I maybe on to something besides Chum handler similarities.


----------



## mali (Nov 17, 2011)

Lalonde/=doped up Dave


----------



## mali (Nov 17, 2011)

Which should I set?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2011)

Go for the Fef set because dave looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2011)

Mom is the best.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2011)

Mom is totally drunk Dave

This is the best convo in a long ass time.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2011)

dave  and teen mom art needs to happen


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)

lol at them having tits what so ever.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 17, 2011)

I really like my CowBro theory.

There's so much support for it...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2011)

RemChu said:


> lol at them having tits what so ever.


They're 15. Of course they have tits.

Also


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE SPOILERS NUMB NUTS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2011)

>Spoilers
>3 days old update

Herp.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, RemChu!


----------



## Sylar (Nov 17, 2011)

RemChu suffers the price of deliberately waiting.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> dave  and teen mom art needs to happen


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 17, 2011)

I CAN'T STOP WATCHING.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2011)

Do you really want to?


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 17, 2011)

So Bro's name starts with a D.

Four letter names that start with D...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2011)

Update fools.

We got 'stache shenanigans.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 17, 2011)

French detectives at this time of day?


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 17, 2011)

> where did Jane go?
> more new characters??  and they’re all old detectives?
> man this sucks



pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 17, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> So Bro's name starts with a D.
> 
> Four letter names that start with D...


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Personally betting on Dude Strider

EDIT: Holy fuck what. I did not notice that post until just now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 17, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> So Bro's name starts with a D.
> 
> Four letter names that start with D...



Dyke, please Hussie I'll give you the fucking deed to my house.


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

your dollhouse?


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

haha, jane brings the visual comedy
just when I had almost lost hope on her


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 17, 2011)

*Dick Strider                                                     *


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

probably be dale or dirk or dean or drew or some shit


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm leaning toward Dean, but wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## WhoElse (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Nov 17, 2011)

This is also acceptable.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh that flighty broad.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 17, 2011)

Jake time.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

Jake, please do something interesting. You still seem so underwhelming.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 17, 2011)

I forgot how does it feels to have a lot of updates, it feels good man.


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh mustache Jane, you are so dapper.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Nov 17, 2011)

OH MY GOD THE ANCESTORS ALBUM WAS FREE...


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2011)

Album's out 

Damn wwretched wwaltz is really fucking good


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)

GIG I WANT A HUG

man this cover is badass


THIS IS SGRUBBBBBBBBBBBB!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 18, 2011)

ITS NOT EVEN ACCURATE THOUGH 

SINCE HE ONLY GOT THAT SYMBOL POST MORTEM


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh fuck yes new song time.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 18, 2011)

Can't remember which song it is that sp8der8ite reminds me of, but HOLY SHIT THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2011)

Also one of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) link me to a dl.


----------



## Monna (Nov 18, 2011)

Could any of you fine gentlemen be so kind as to tell me which albums that I'm missing? I know that I'm several behind at least.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also one of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) link me to a dl.





Geg said:


> Album's out
> 
> Damn wwretched wwaltz is really fucking good





Skotty said:


> OH MY GOD THE ANCESTORS ALBUM WAS FREE...



It's Free Plat.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2011)

Technically it's name your price .


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 18, 2011)

The album is free, type in 0.00 in name your price.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 18, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Could any of you fine gentlemen be so kind as to tell me which albums that I'm missing? I know that I'm several behind at least.


Ones I have

Alternia
AlterniaBound
The Felt
Homestuck for the Holidays
Vol.1-8
Land of Fans and Music
Midnight Crew: Drawing Dead
Mobius Trip and Hadron Kaleido
Prospit & Derse
Sburb
Squiddles!
Strife!
Tomb of the Ancestors
The Wanderers

May have missed some HSGaiden but I dont really care as much about them as the main ones through homestuck.bandcamp.com

tbh though, The Felt is the only one of the non volumes that I particularly liked. Oh and P&D, that was quite good. But not quite up to volume tier.


----------



## Monna (Nov 18, 2011)

Ah, thanks a lot Sunny. That helps a bunch.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> ▲: moshi moshi strider desu~ (≧∇≦)/
> ▼: god strider
> ▼: i dont even know what that fukcing means
> ▼: *fucking
> ...





I think Devil Dave and Weeabro are the two best things the fandom has invented.


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> ITS NOT EVEN ACCURATE THOUGH
> 
> SINCE HE ONLY GOT THAT SYMBOL POST MORTEM



it could be the disciple 
the horns look more like hers actually


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2011)

oh fuck, I just noticed the Jailbreak album :V


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2011)

-Empirical is a bit of a let down :/


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2011)

oh I guess her horns are a bit too long...


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Can't remember which song it is that sp8der8ite reminds me of, but HOLY SHIT THIS IS AWESOME



reminds me a bit of kefka's theme from ff6


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2011)

POIROT
IS
FUCKING
BELGIAN


----------



## mali (Nov 18, 2011)

I used to watch Poirot on ITV1, who can say no to mustache refined to this standard


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 18, 2011)

Half of all Belgians are French.


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2011)

spider-girl on jake's floor

he really does read/watch anything


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmmm Vriska reference?


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2011)

is the Hulk comics an equius reference?
is the x-men comic with mystique a ... reference of some kind?


----------



## mali (Nov 18, 2011)

Speaking oh Hulk, #1 was suprisingly good.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 18, 2011)

shit said:


> is the Hulk comics an equius reference?
> is the x-men comic with mystique a ... reference of some kind?



I think the Hulk comics are a reference to Lord English and Scratch, you know Banner/Scratch and Hulk/English. Jake likes blue women that's why Mystique.




Mali said:


> Speaking oh Hulk, #1 was suprisingly good.



Beard Hulk and Crazy Banner are awesome.


----------



## mali (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, the whole Banner being evil thing and Hulk being good is pretty cool. The art is pretty amazing as well, and the plot seems like it could deliver.


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2011)

I suppose you guys mean Aaron's new Hulk comic
I want to see it, Aaron's an exciting writer


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 18, 2011)

Let's see what the LE Helmetop is actually called.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2011)

Holy shit wwretched wwaltz .


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh joy, the ancestor album i've been waiting months for is out.

Oh snap, it's free.

Oh good, i'm not at my home computer.

Oh wait, that's awful.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 18, 2011)

All the album arts were well done.

But that Psiionic Art 

EDIT: Oh lord



> "show us one of your texts from last night (TFLN)"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2011)

Unfortunately the songs really weren't as good as I was hoping. I understand why it's not an official release.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah they were pretty hit and miss.

Luckily Dualscar got one of the kickass songs .


----------



## Pipe (Nov 18, 2011)

Well the songs were made before most of the ancestors were shown.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2011)

Why make an ancestor album then until after they are all shown?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2011)

we don't know, the entire thing ended up being a clusterfuck.

Anyway I'm rereading PS


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah they were pretty hit and miss.
> 
> Luckily Dualscar got one of the kickass songs .



Good lord yes, that was leaked about a month ago though.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2011)

> I know Poirot is Belgian.
> Posted 17 hours ago



THIS MAKES ALL OF THE THINGS BETTER

ALL OF THEM


----------



## Pipe (Nov 18, 2011)

I didn't even know who was Poirot until now.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I didn't even know who was Poirot until now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 18, 2011)

Update.

Strifedeck shenanigans.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 18, 2011)

New update

lolJake.

EDIT: 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Tagged Holy_Shit_You_People_Are_Fast on Skaianet


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 18, 2011)

So I revisited an old thread courtesy of a mod convo discussing my ban.

And I noticed how many of you shmucks here in the MSPA convo were in and killed creatively in my Drakengard Mafia Game

Good Times


----------



## Sylar (Nov 18, 2011)

You mean the game that you clearly didn't think through properly and as a result was uniformly terrible in form and execution? Yeah good times.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 18, 2011)

T'was mostly cos you mumps kept offing people who you knew weren't mafia to fuel Caim's fetish. And hey, it all worked out okay in the end, didn't it? Sufficient child blood was spilt either way, and ample frustration was produced on the side. T'was a good game indeed


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> New update
> 
> lolJake.
> 
> ...



simple drawings....so wut is all he fuss about :0


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 18, 2011)

Cos they came out only minutes after the update.


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2011)

again doesn't seem like it took much effort to make those. :ho


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 18, 2011)

New update.

Let's see how fast the fanarts of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Neytiri


 and Jake come in


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 18, 2011)

> You'll show that curmudgeonly Strider who's just a gigantic shitty space furry. You will show him what marvelous creatures they are. You'll show him what a daring dream it is, to combine the finest qualities of humanity with...
> 
> But seriously, you have got to stop kissing this stupid poster.


Heh.


----------



## Monna (Nov 18, 2011)

lol Strider's a gigantic shitty space furry.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2011)

WHAT IS READING COMPREHENSION


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 18, 2011)

I keep forgetting were going to be seeing the Beta Kids eyeless soon.


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2011)

shit said:


> oh I guess her horns are a bit too long...



ballin nepeta cover


----------



## Sylar (Nov 19, 2011)

So is Jake's bed actually a quest bed?



King Hopper said:


> T'was mostly cos you mumps kept offing people who you knew weren't mafia to fuel Caim's fetish. And hey, it all worked out okay in the end, didn't it? Sufficient child blood was spilt either way, and ample frustration was produced on the side. T'was a good game indeed



I think everyone who played the game would disagree actually.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 19, 2011)

No. Its to emulate Jadebot.

He probably has a Jakebot. But since he hasn't woken up, it hasnt activated.


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2011)

can a ninja hook me up with mspa volumes albums


new pc and i lost all my old shit so yeah would be much appreciated 

:33


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2011)

I told you guys Jake = creepy dude.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah but we're not supposed to listen to you


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2011)

Shh TV you know I am the voice of truth. When it comes to character Characterization. I may get future plot points wrong, but I know thing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2011)

Update, confirmed kissing pictures all the damn time. 

Other then that nothing important. Well he also doesn't know which Jade he is speaking to.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2011)

THIS IS EXACTLY WHY CHILDREN SHOULDN'T DUAL WEILD FLINT LOCK PISTOLS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 19, 2011)

Godammit fandom


----------



## Sylar (Nov 19, 2011)

Still not as bad as all those crossdressing Eridan fanarts


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2011)

But Sylar, just about all eridan fanart is crossdressing fanart


----------



## mali (Nov 19, 2011)

lol              .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 19, 2011)

That's some fucked up shit you just posted sunny........


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2011)

All eridan canon art is crossdressing art anyways


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2011)

That face I cannot get over it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> All eridan canon art is crossdressing art anyways


What the fuck ?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Godammit fandom
> 
> -snip-










Sylar said:


> I think everyone who played the game would disagree actually.



I was an excellent Host nonetheless


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 19, 2011)

You guys are so weird. :rofl


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> All eridan canon art is crossdressing art anyways



I'm in luv with a march Eridan,,,???
I don't even like march Eridan, fandom secret......


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 19, 2011)

UPDATE

BRO-JAKE CONVO INCOMING!


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 19, 2011)

New update.

So it seems Bro is a techie.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 19, 2011)

Sylar said:


> So is Jake's bed actually a quest bed?





> You think your bed is some sort of electronic gadget. You're pretty sure those bedpost globes are supposed to glow like light bulbs under certain circumstances. But you've never been able to figure out what purpose it serves. Just more mysterious junk inherited from your eclectic GRANDMA.



Blatant foreshadowing is blatant.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2011)

Jake updates are kinda boring when he's not spouting ridiculous colloquialisms


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2011)

strider convo reached


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2011)

R-kids confirmed for better relationship than the Kids originally had. Everyone seems really close.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2011)

iono, no one seems to come very close to John/Dave's brolationship
BFFsies nonwithstanding


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 19, 2011)

Cool your jets everyone there have only been two damn logs.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2011)

_you_ cool _your_ jets, buster brown


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2011)

and yes, that comment was racist


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2011)

the fuck is that

THE FUCK IS THAT


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 19, 2011)

ANOTHER MYSTERY


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2011)

The card obviously contains a whale which Jake will give to one of these bitches.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2011)

when it comes to planet size inventory, puzzle has nothing on the wallet


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 19, 2011)

It's a fucking A-bomb


----------



## Sylar (Nov 19, 2011)

What's in the card Jake? WHAT'S IN THE CARD?


----------



## Sylar (Nov 20, 2011)

> On your worktable there are a few comic books starring your favorite heroine of all, SPIDER-GIRL. You don't know what it is, but there's something about a girl who has spidery powers and a sassy attitude that is just so cool to you. It's just another quirky fact about you that definitely doesn't have any greater significance, and never will.



Oh Hussie


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)

Nor spider girls nor blue ladies


----------



## mali (Nov 20, 2011)

Kids and Uranium


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)

isotopes are fun for the whole family


----------



## mali (Nov 20, 2011)

lol.


Jake captchalogging bullets individually


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 20, 2011)

blue+spider

Hussie wants us to ship Vriska and Jake. 

I'm okay with this.


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2011)

jake and john are going to be bitter rivals for the fare irredeemable bitch whore


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 20, 2011)

Jake and John gonna fight it out for Vriska's affection, I don't care how it's done, but I want to see. If at nothing else the delicious mad that will result from such on update with have me wildly ejaculating.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 20, 2011)

> It's just another quirky fact about you that definitely doesn't have any greater significance, *and never will.*


This bodes well for Vriska's resurrection


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> blue+spider
> 
> Hussie wants us to ship Vriska and Jake.
> 
> I'm okay with this.



this update

this wonderful wonderful update

this wonderful wonderful wonderful wonderful wonderful wonderful wonderful wonderful update

thank you deer god


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 20, 2011)

The best human and the best troll in the best ship. 

It's, it's to much to even think about.


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> thank you deer god






ALL HAIL THE DEER GOD


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)

Didi said:


> ALL HAIL THE DEER GOD



Bitch please


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)

yeah, point goes to sylar


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 20, 2011)

>Deer God

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHO8YC2V-oM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Nov 20, 2011)

woah wait whats with all the deer


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Nov 20, 2011)

lol the deer gods


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2011)

Jake is too good for vriska .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2011)

It's like no-one remembers pre-scratch Mindfang's going to be a thing


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)

Now I kinda wish they went with celtic gods now, and there was a deer god in homestuck


----------



## Sylar (Nov 20, 2011)

Update...

A1 => A2 => B1 => B2


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 20, 2011)

Slowpoke.gif


Also Original friendly trolls=>Our Trolls=>Our Kids=>RKIDS


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2011)

^ that makes zero fuckin sense.....

.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 20, 2011)

UU: yoUr objective today is to pave the way for the arrival of gods. 


I love the way that was said.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2011)

wait for B2 => A1


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 20, 2011)

RemChu said:


> ^ that makes zero fuckin sense.....
> 
> .



the fuck you on about the update was up for close to an  hour before before Sylar said anything so slowpoke. 

And what I put is exactly what that A1=>A2 shit is about.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 20, 2011)

I gave up trying to understand Homestuck a long time ago. 

edit

oh...


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2011)

A1->A2->B1->B2 is pretty easy to understand given everything we already know.

Hell, that was already one of the things we already knew.

Though I just hope B2->A1 doesn't happen but it probably will


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> the fuck you on about the update was up for close to an  hour before before Sylar said anything so slowpoke.
> 
> And what I put is exactly what that A1=>A2 shit is about.



what does dis have to do with pokemans


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2011)

Geg said:


> A1->A2->B1->B2 is pretty easy to understand given everything we already know.
> 
> Hell, that was already one of the things we already knew.
> 
> Though I just hope B2->A1 doesn't happen but it probably will



what in god's name do you have against B2->A1?


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2011)

I dunno I don't really like the whole "it was all a big pointless endless cycle" plot trope


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 20, 2011)

HUSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 20, 2011)

Also upcoming Bro convo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Jade in this universe was also raised by the Batterwitch.


----------



## geG (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder if John and Jade grew up as brother and sister in this universe like Jake and Jane did in the last one


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2011)

Geg                                    .


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2011)

Huh. So Alpha Jade ended up fighting Betty Crocker's corporation only to end up in some island in the middle of the Pacific, instead of it being a retirement home like Grandpa. Interesting.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 20, 2011)

lol jade      .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2011)

Geg said:


> I dunno I don't really like the whole "it was all a big pointless endless cycle" plot trope



Mobius

Double

Reach

Around


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Mobius
> 
> Double
> 
> ...



Like Geg said it's a terrible trope. 


Also Scratch confirmed for abandoning Jake for not being a little girl, stupid Jake why couldn't you have a vagina.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Like Geg said it's a terrible trope.



You're a terrible trope.



noobthemusical said:


> Also Scratch confirmed for abandoning Jake for not being a little girl, *stupid Jake why couldn't you have a vagina.*



And just like that I'm back to pretending you don't exist.


----------



## mali (Nov 21, 2011)

Shenanigans, everywhere.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 21, 2011)

So many terrible shaningans.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2011)

No idea why you people randomly address air some times.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2011)

All I'm saying is if he was a girl Scratch would have kept him.


----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2011)

oh ffs the motherfucking english garb


fucking hussie fucking tease


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuck but even if it's an autoresponder programmed to be like Bro

he's a wordy bastard


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh Andrew you subtle troll.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2011)

english got his coat from hussie, not the alpha universe



unless...


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2011)

Also serious as shit discussion, I'm not even gonna add anything on to this. I'm gonna treat this as seriously as an IRL debate.

Is Bro actually gay, or was that convo just Ironic.

I'm siding with gay, reading it for what it is and looking at everything we know of both Bro's I think he's gay.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 21, 2011)

I was right. I knew Bro would type like Rose.

...Even if it turned out to be an autoresponder Cleverbot.

Also  and the .


----------



## spesh (Nov 21, 2011)

There is blue lipstick on Bro's floor.

cerulean gals...?


----------



## Sylar (Nov 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> No idea why you people randomly address air some times.



We like to get intelligent responses sometimes.


----------



## mali (Nov 21, 2011)

Bro typing like Rose lol, I hope he retains some of his awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also serious as shit discussion, I'm not even gonna add anything on to this. I'm gonna treat this as seriously as an IRL debate.
> 
> Is Bro actually gay, or was that convo just Ironic.
> 
> I'm siding with gay, reading it for what it is and looking at everything we know of both Bro's I think he's gay.


Ironic most likely.

see: First Dave-Tavros conversation.

Oops, I forgot to ignore noobs posts.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 21, 2011)

First Bro convo. No Bro. Oh Hussie..

Now I'm torn between Momllux and Brollux for rails..


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2011)

Bro doesn't type like Rose
Rose has perfect grammar, and Bro just capitalizes the first letter in a sentence and ends it with some kind of punctuation
Rose wouldn't let a run-on or comma-splice make it through her impenetrably earnest lust for perfection

if you don't believe me, take a look back at that gamefaqs article of hers that you've never taken the time to read before


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2011)

also Bro's sexuality is tbd, but it's insanely obvs that the come on was done in an ironic fashion to fuck with Jake


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2011)

also noob is pretty cool guy


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2011)

looking back, it seems I'd underestimated DS's grammar, it's nearly Rose level
tho there are differences
Rose would use quotation marks when quoting her theoretical self
among other things I'm sure

also I wish I had an auto responder to talk to right now
or anyone at all


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 21, 2011)

I would talk with you, but I have no theories to contribute, or 'smart talk' like you lot always seem to have in here.


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2011)

well, you could say "update"
cuz there's just been one


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, how I adore Jake and Jane.
As well as Jake x Jane.


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha

If that auto-responder is truly a lot like Bro, he's as awesome as I had hoped.


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2011)

yeah he pretty much puts everyone to shame
if jake does more roleplaying stuff like "shakily wipes brow with kerchief" they have the potential to deliver the lulziest log everrrrr


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2011)

Dat auto responder .


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2011)

shit said:


> also Bro's sexuality is tbd, but it's insanely obvs that the come on was done in an ironic fashion to fuck with Jake



Well yes the actual convo itself is just for fucking with Jake, but I get the feeling that there is more to it. Also R-Mom's "naive" comment to Jane could mean many things, 2 most likely He's gay or likes Jane.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2011)

you know I got drunk but didn't get laid when instead of boinking all knight I'm posting on NF instead 



I hate being such a good friend sometimes


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2011)

And that Banhammer is why you are good people.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2011)

and you know it's true because apparently I have spelled it "knight" and do not have any intentions of going back on it


After you're as immune to substance abuse as I am, you learn to appreciate the little things


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2011)

someone needs a hug


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2011)

That is also truth but I'll get over it soon enough


----------



## shit (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm mind hugging you right now

in my mind


*Spoiler*: __ 



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)

Happen


----------



## Sylar (Nov 22, 2011)

UPDATE

Oh God we're going to get a lot of Brobot/Jake fanart aren't we?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2011)

TT: It seems there is a 76.10395784% chance you are pussying out on me. Are you pussying out on me, Jake? 

Best.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay now you're fucking with me.

DO YOU HEAR ME, HUSSIE? STOP FUCKING WITH MY MIND.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 22, 2011)

So we have learnt Bro loves his showers.

*Thinks back to the plush rump covered walls in the Beta universe.*

Oh.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2011)

shit said:


> *Bro doesn't type like Rose*
> Rose has perfect grammar, and Bro just capitalizes the first letter in a sentence and ends it with some kind of punctuation
> Rose wouldn't let a run-on or comma-splice make it through her impenetrably earnest lust for perfection
> 
> if you don't believe me, take a look back at that gamefaqs article of hers that you've never taken the time to read before



His typing style is more Dave-ish but he has Rose's more upfront way of speaking as opposed to Dave's every other line being some sort of analogy, metaphor, etc. for sake of irony. Irony is still there but not Dave-ish.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2011)

Calling it now Dick's prototypes will involve the Shades and/or the robot.

Who will die, helping adult Dave fight someone, maybe BC or Lord English, Or just the King/Queen.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 22, 2011)

> GT: YOU ARE A TIN CAN. ROBOTS DONT HAVE FEELINGS.



FEELINGS AND EMOTIONS

THAT CALBOT

IF BRO IS EVEN BETTER THAN THIS I DONT KNOW WHAT ILL DO


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

so bro's name is dick?

lol


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

<- has not been reading just saw the first post at the top of the page. o+o


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 22, 2011)

Glorious Jane and Mom convo voice-acting.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

^ ummmmmmmmm  weird >.>


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2011)

That's largely as I thought it to be.

Like Jane's voice is being similar to Gretchen's of Recess.

And Mom's is an amalgam of all the drunk chicks I've ever known. Which is a lot.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2011)

Not sure sure who I love more rose mom or bro.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2011)

Also going to assume bro's shades have been fucking with Noir since the moment he put them on.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2011)

Somewhat doubt the technology existed in Beta Universe.

Like only time we saw advanced tech was Jadebot and other SkaiaNet associated things.

Betty Crocker Corp seems to have more generally distributed advanced tech than SN making it seem Alpha Universe is more advanced.

So while plausible since this seems to be in his capabilities, its somewhat unlikely.

Further, it seems Brobot was created mostly to fuck with Bro's friends. And Beta Bro didn't have as much reason to do so. What with him not being shown to have any peers.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2011)

tbh though, I think the single thing I'm most looking forward to in Act 6 is seeing Alpha Rose & Dave.

Like seeing Dave as big an irony ninja as Bro was. Or more so.

And his interactions with Beta Dave (should he still be alive at that point).

BTW! That proves my theory from a while back of Dave being Homestuck's AD. With there being Dave, Davesprite and Adult Dave. (Analagous to AD, Zombie AD, and Fiesta AD)


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2011)

Thing is Dave's more like mom than he's like bro and the same with Rose and Bro.

Wouldn't be surprised if Alpha dave's just doing his own thing not antagonizing bro as much as bro did Dave.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 22, 2011)

Fandom has named the auto responder Shades Prick.

Oh, fandom.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 22, 2011)

Strider's Hair is a Bird 2:Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2011)

oh shit

Robot lil'cal


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2011)

How does Lil Cal even exists, he was made from Dave's fear, what was Dave's fear so transcendental that it created Cal from nothing, before he even feared him.


----------



## shit (Nov 22, 2011)

^it's like you've never heard of a stable time loop before


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah but that timeloop made sense in the previous universe not this one, then again this whole session is flawed, hell maybe this will be the glitch that kills English.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> How does Lil Cal even exists, he was made from Dave's fear, what was Dave's fear so transcendental that it created Cal from nothing, before he even feared him.



lil cal has always existed


and hot damn smokin hawt blonde in zebrastripes


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2011)

OKAY FOR THE LAST TIME FOR ALL THE RETARDS

The Scratch is more or less the same thing as say when Dave fucked up, went back in time and became Davesprite.

Now think of the failed session where he and Rose is is as the same as the whole Beta Universe. That being a failed timeline/session/universe/etc.

With the Scratch, this failed universe was sent back in time where things were changed.

This became the Alpha Universe (Act 6)

Among some of the changes were what time period the kid's meteors were sent to.

So like Dave going back in time and changing that, the kids were sent to alternate time periods changing the universe around them. And maybe Bec wasn't sent. We don't know yet.



Does that clear up the shit for retards who don't understand temporal mechanics?


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

Sunny laying down the law 

scratch = reset button on the console


----------



## mali (Nov 22, 2011)

goooo sunny


----------



## shit (Nov 22, 2011)

hate to blow this rare moment of sunny worship, but noob does have a point in the time loop with cal being begun and ended outside of this universe, so it's a mystery how cal (or at least the notion of cal's appearance) made it into this universe
unless sunny's suggesting that gamzee summoning cal into dave's subconscious in B1 automatically did the same for either dave or bro's subconscious in B2 for no apparent reason


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2011)

Reading up on Russian Homestuck.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2011)

shit said:


> hate to blow this rare moment of sunny worship, but noob does have a point in the time loop with cal being begun and ended outside of this universe, so it's a mystery how cal (or at least the notion of cal's appearance) made it into this universe
> unless sunny's suggesting that gamzee summoning cal into dave's subconscious in B1 automatically did the same for either dave or bro's subconscious in B2 for no apparent reason


That's kinda the suggestion.

Also Gamz didn't summon Cal. Cal brought about his own existence in B1.

Think of it like this.

Bro's torture of Dave with Cal => Cal in Dave's subconcious => Cal being on the meteor that Bro was on.

Think of that part of Cal's existance as being a stable timeloop. Got it?

However as it diverged from that timeloop in Cal then going on his grand adventure with Jack and winding up in Trollverse.

The Scratch though altered the events of the meteors.

While that timeloop still exists, it took an alternate path in going to B2.

Make sense?

Here, have a shitty mspaint drawing.



The best way to think of the weird timeshit is to think of B1 as a failed timeline and yet it still has effects on B2 through weird time shit.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

shit said:


> hate to blow this rare moment of sunny worship, but noob does have a point in the time loop with cal being begun and ended outside of this universe, so it's a mystery how cal (or at least the notion of cal's appearance) made it into this universe
> unless sunny's suggesting that gamzee summoning cal into dave's subconscious in B1 automatically did the same for either dave or bro's subconscious in B2 for no apparent reason




well we know that LE is tied in to the end of universes. So Cal being there could be tied in with that.

also its very probable that Bro just re-imagined Cal. In fact it would be entirely possible for an exact copy of the past universe to be formed since matter is finite and the combinations of atoms and what not are also finite.
Only so much combinations of existence....

am I making any sense ?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2011)

I think you fagets should just shut up and enjoy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Glorious Jane and Mom convo voice-acting.



That Jane is garbage but man that Mom is  fucking perfect.


----------



## shit (Nov 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's kinda the suggestion.
> 
> Also Gamz didn't summon Cal. Cal brought about his own existence in B1.
> 
> ...



yes but that doesn't explain how cal got to be in this new universe
tho I think we can safely assume that it was another time loop
but you have to agree that it most likely has to be a completely separate loop from B1's

b/c gamz raging cal into dave's subconscious => cal going on meteor with bro => bro torturing dave with cal (thus inspiring gamz to create him in the first place) => noir killing bro and claiming cal => cal going into troll verse on meteor with robo-aradia => aradia finding cal, kanaya repairing him, gamzee claiming him => ...

oh wait I just realized that scratch (and lord english) were made from facsimile slime rather than using the genuine article cal, so more than likely cal somehow goes from where he is now (in gamzee's possession) to B2 bro's possession somehow

I don't think there are two cals in different timelines going on here, as I think is what sunny's suggesting


----------



## Pipe (Nov 22, 2011)

YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL​


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

> b/c gamz raging cal into dave's subconscious => cal going on meteor  with bro => bro torturing dave with cal (thus inspiring gamz to  create him in the first place) => noir killing bro and claiming cal  => cal going into troll verse on meteor with robo-aradia => aradia  finding cal, kanaya repairing him, gamzee claiming him => ...
> 
> oh wait I just realized that scratch (and lord english) were made from  facsimile slime rather than using the genuine article cal, so more than  likely cal somehow goes from where he is now (in gamzee's possession) to  B2 bro's possession somehow



We know the kids can be influenced by outside sources. John drawing on his walls like a crazy person, the cal thing, vriska stuff.

So maybe LE influenced the kids to make up Cal  
everything will be revealed eventually.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 22, 2011)

UPDATE



> Ok if he wants happy hunting you will GIVE him happy hunting. HAPPILY.



Oh Jake.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2011)

That's what she said


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2011)

although hallway michael cera makes me pause

I mean sure

I liked Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2011)

Right?**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2011)

shit said:


> yes but that doesn't explain how cal got to be in this new universe
> tho I think we can safely assume that it was another time loop
> but you have to agree that it most likely has to be a completely separate loop from B1's
> 
> ...





Pipe said:


> YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL YOU HATE TIME TRAVEL​


GA: Why Is It That When The Subject Of  Temporal Mechanics Is Broached Your Sparing Human Intellects Instantly  Assume The Most Ingratiating Posture Of Surrender Imaginable


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2011)

You know you're incompetent when Sunny's correcting you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh TV, please get past your black lust and admit already, I'm one of the best posters ITT.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You know you're incompetent when Sunny's correcting you.



Silence TV you know I have point and so does Sunny, the only way Cal makes sense is that he isn't some new Cal but the old Cal somehow given to Dick when he was younger.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2011)

that doesn't say anything good about this thread or anyone in it then


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

you guys know its entirely possible Bro RANDOMLY made up cal again....

>.>

lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 22, 2011)

RemChu said:


> you guys know its entirely possible Bro RANDOMLY made up cal again....
> 
> >.>
> 
> lol


Oh for fucks sake

Everyone had the items that they had when they were 'born'.

See: Hat, Flintlock pistols, Cal


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> although hallway michael cera makes me pause
> 
> I mean sure
> 
> I liked Scott Pilgrim



I think he was miscast imo , alot of people were.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

So Bro's cap, is it a snapback or a fitted ?


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh for fucks sake
> 
> Everyone had the items that they had when they were 'born'.
> 
> See: Hat, Flintlock pistols, Cal



u mad bro?

relax and enjoy yourself. I don't see why noob or anyone really cares about minute details in a web comic.

lol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

ITT:Everyone has a superiority complex. This fact is incontrovertible and cannot be disproved.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

no life complex


----------



## shit (Nov 22, 2011)

sunny, we should be betting on this I think


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

we should be getting over this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

RemChu said:


> no life complex


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

lucky im 24'd,,,,where the hell did u find that cosby gif 

gloriovs


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

RemChu said:


> lucky im 24'd,,,,where the hell did u find that cosby gif
> 
> gloriovs



mfw I nut


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

young cosby 



good stvff


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

That feel when you want to go out but you spent all your money going out last weekend...... feels fucking bad.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

at last you gots thanksgiving before the weekend....

did u plan on going shopping on friday 8D


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

if I don't have money to go out I don't got money for black friday. 

There's a party tomorrow it's like 5 dollars, I don't have enough. (don't have a ride either :,[  )


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

lol ask a friend or stranger for 5 dollars....

5 dollars is nothing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

There's always sexual favors........


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah make HER give you head and pay you



( I wish this was my life    )


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

There's probably a girl out there that would do that for you. She's probably not up to your standards.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm too nice to force sex and ask for money after.

one or the other


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes but you get money because you fucked her. That's equivalent exchange my friend.


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2011)

2 mins for 5 dollars is a fair trade?


















 jus kidding


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 22, 2011)

RemChu said:


> 2 mins for 5 dollars is a fair trade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2011)

so the condesce has aquired herself a snazzy hat it seems.

God knows how she hides her horns.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2011)

In her hair obviously .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyway it's Jane who came in on the meteor, cause she came back with the hat.


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2011)

Obviously Jane came on the meteor

The woman in the hat might have been Rose since Mom was there when John's meteor landed in the pre-Scratch universe.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2011)

Surely a fifteen year old girl can move a fridge.


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2011)

guys

guys

guys hey

maybe rose raised bro
and she was wearing bro's hat which she later gave to him


----------



## zenieth (Nov 23, 2011)

I dunno shit. Mom did mention a mom.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2011)

Hahaha, Dad stuffed Poppop. Looks like Jane really can't move a fridge


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 23, 2011)

Geg said:


> Obviously Jane came on the meteor
> 
> The woman in the hat might have been Rose since Mom was there when John's meteor landed in the pre-Scratch universe.


Woman in the hat is Jane herself.

Since she was literally 'in the hat'

That hat she was wearing.

As an ectobaby.


Its Andrew making jokes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 23, 2011)

>trying to watch tv and eat dinner on the couch



WHAT TV?!?!?!?!?!

Also I want Johnsprite so fucking bad right now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 23, 2011)

Finally, how many times has John died now?

Killed by Echidna
Killed by Jack (Getting tiger in the process)
Shanked by Jack (Didn't stick)
Killed by Jane (stuck)
Multple off screen deaths whenever Dave fucked up the timeline yielding dead Daves


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm probably forgetting something, but who is this Echidna? Is that the boss that Terezi told him to fight?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 23, 2011)

Echidna is Jade's Denizen.

Kanaya's too.

Guess it's the Space Denizen.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2011)

I just looked up Echidna on the MSPA wiki, and I don't remember any of this shit. There must be something wrong with my brain.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 23, 2011)

well we weren't going to say anything but yeah


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2011)

That's hilarious coming from you TV, who has the personality of a drunken hobo although you claim to be sober.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd retort but you're wearing a vriska set so I'm automatically the winner anyway


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I dunno shit. Mom did mention a mom.



maybe adult dave has a girlfrie-

nonono that would be ridiculous


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >trying to watch tv and eat dinner on the couch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously a wallscreen TV


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 23, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> That's hilarious coming from you TV, who has the personality of a drunken hobo although you claim to be sober.


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
shit


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2011)

Tv claims to be sober about as often as I claim to be a flowered maiden


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2011)

don't ruin the kids' fun with facts, ban
it's almost christmas after all


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 23, 2011)

Btw



> Sometimes you tell dad you really want poppop in the attic. He says the mere fact you call it that tells him you're not ready.


I d'awwww'd


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what he means by that.


----------



## shit (Nov 23, 2011)

me neither


----------



## Sylar (Nov 23, 2011)

Soulless heathens.


----------



## Magic (Nov 23, 2011)

sounds like child abuse

smh


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2011)

I keep thinking "poptarts" at that.


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't get the joke 

But what's the deal with this Jake? Is he Doc Scratch/Lord English, or an unwitting pawn or what?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 23, 2011)

It's means that fact she calls his stuffed Corpse with a term of endearment means that she's not ready to not have him there in the living room


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> It's means that fact she calls his stuffed Corpse with a term of endearment means that she's not ready to not have him there in the living room



A broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 23, 2011)

and the only one to back him up is the other vriskafag

be less predictable plz

oh wait you can't


----------



## zenieth (Nov 23, 2011)

shit have I told you, your set is cute

:33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> and the only one to back him up is the other vriskafag
> 
> be less predictable plz
> 
> oh wait you can't



I wish I gave a fuck.


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2011)

And no one answers my English-based queries


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 24, 2011)

Re new update: I forgot how dumb 15 year olds are. Then I remembered KT.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I wish I gave a fuck.



Bet you wish you got them too. Being so alone must be hard.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 24, 2011)

Isn't KT 16?


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2011)

play nice....


----------



## shit (Nov 24, 2011)

how does I download the fan album and the troll ancestor album?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Re new update: I forgot how dumb 15 year olds are. Then I remembered KT.



 I'm not stupid.



Taurus Versant said:


> Bet you wish you got them too. Being so alone must be hard.



TV I can tell I get more pussy then you  Your way of relaxing  is being condescending on the internet, this little hobby of yours  screams "I get none."




noobthemusical said:


> Isn't KT 16?



In February bro


----------



## shit (Nov 24, 2011)

katie, don't lie now


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not ask Cad or Sunny I usually tell them when I'm messing around.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2011)

You know, since Poppop ended up stuffed since he never really severed ties with Betty Crocker and thus was still part of the family and its traditions, does that mean Grandma ended in an urn or something. 

Also KT were the etherpad logs salvaged?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 24, 2011)

I think Plat has them saved but if he doesn't then no.  Don't blame him I really should have had a doc with all of them saved.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 24, 2011)

shit said:


> how does I download the fan album and the troll ancestor album?



For free, in the ancestor Album just go to Bandcamp, and click on the name your price beside DL and place 0.

Fans and Music has always been free also at Bandcamp.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 24, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> You know, since Poppop ended up stuffed since he never really severed ties with Betty Crocker and thus was still part of the family and its traditions, does that mean Grandma ended in an urn or something.
> 
> Also KT were the etherpad logs salvaged?


Probably.

Also Jade tried to make a competing company against BCC or something. But it got destroyed.

Something like that is how it went.


----------



## mali (Nov 24, 2011)

Im going on a homestuck fast


----------



## shit (Nov 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> For free, in the ancestor Album just go to Bandcamp, and click on the name your price beside DL and place 0.
> 
> Fans and Music has always been free also at Bandcamp.



no but see, that button is gone
I 4srs can't fucking find it to get those albums
I can listen to all the songs, but there's no buy button or w/e


----------



## shit (Nov 24, 2011)

where on this page is the button?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 24, 2011)

right there on the left for me


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 24, 2011)

I am of course, lying through my teeth


----------



## shit (Nov 24, 2011)

I know it was there before, I saw it

but it's not there for me anymore, wtfffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 24, 2011)

Right Click + Save As


----------



## Platinum (Nov 24, 2011)

i don't have the etherpad logs saved .


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 24, 2011)

Fandom Feferi is really growing on me. GDI canon.


----------



## shit (Nov 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Right Click + Save As



right click what?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 24, 2011)

Wait since highbloods seem to get stronger as they go up the spectrum (case in point feferi dragging a whale) does that mean Eridan and Gamzee are ridiculously strong as well?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 24, 2011)

Gamz is. see: murder mode

Eridan? Nope lol.


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2011)

gamzee has no big strength feats

and dragging that whale through water isn't impressive


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd argue a relatively significant feat of strength is how he caught Nepeta midair.

Thats what, a 100-120 pound chick that he caught mid pounce and stopped instantly?

Not exactly Equius tier.

But I'd say its a good Dad tier.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 25, 2011)

Gamzee was said to do the most damage against the Black King then anyone else with the possible exception of Vriska. That's the reason Karkat considered him to be a huge threat when he began his rampage.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2011)

Well that and hearing from Aradia of other rampages.

Since he had done so in other timelines killing everyone any time Karkat fucked up.

He thought he'd fucked up and wound up in a splintered timeline.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 25, 2011)

The whale wasn't THAT small considering the size of it's eye is roughly the same size of Eridan riding his lusus, so it's still fairly impressive.

I always thought it was more Gamzee mindfucking the Black King into a fetal position actually. Or showing him something really really scary. Then poking him in the snout and making him collapse from internal hemorhaging.


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2011)

the whale already had downward motion through the water from the fall, so fef didn't need much endurance and only slightly super-human strength
also she's one of a kind, whereas all the other trolls are not (you know what I mean)


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well that and hearing from Aradia of other rampages.
> 
> Since he had done so in other timelines killing everyone any time Karkat fucked up.
> 
> He thought he'd fucked up and wound up in a splintered timeline.


I forgot about that 

Definitely cause for concern.



King Hopper said:


> I always thought it was more Gamzee mindfucking the Black King into a fetal position actually. Or showing him something really really scary. Then poking him in the snout and making him collapse from internal hemorhaging.


Considering his troll kills I doubt it was anything like that. Gamzee seems like a physical fighter to me.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah Gamzee is most definitely a close combat type of fighter.


----------



## mali (Nov 25, 2011)

The whale was pretty enormous and dragging it underwater is even a better feat due to water resistance.


----------



## mali (Nov 25, 2011)

Dave motherfuckin Strider is in the complex.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you guys think HIC would be a good bar for comparing Fef, I mean sure HIC will have time powers when we see her, but her other feats will probably show what Fef would have been able to do should she have gotten older.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2011)

Mali said:


> The whale was pretty enormous and dragging it underwater is even a better feat due to water resistance.



Water resistance is almost irrelevant when you consider impulse force.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2011)

I had a semi-lucid dream that I was reading Justice League

And Gamzee was in it.

Flying.


And the thing I was wondering about was how that'd work with legal. Like 'Had AH licensed the character to DC?'


----------



## mali (Nov 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Water resistance is almost irrelevant when you consider impulse force.



Explain         .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2011)

Mali said:


> Explain         .




I think his meaning is

"As the whale is a large object traveling at a significant speed, it carries a lot of momentum. So the effect of water resistance would have negligible effects to the huge amount of momentum it possesses"

Once you have the initial force moving it in that direction (adjusting the whale's angle from falling straight down to moving to the side a bit), the amount of force needed to continue that motion is limited.


Point being, she does have a fair amount of strength. But not as much as you make it out to be.


----------



## mali (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, ok             .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh and given that she swims , that's probably where she's strongest.

Arm strength is likely significantly less.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 25, 2011)

But she still has to tug it along, while I believe that her leg strength is up there I doubt there's much of a gap.


----------



## mali (Nov 25, 2011)

Seeing as most of the motion is coming from her lower body, her arm strength should be much less. But creds to the fact that her arms didnt snap lol.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 25, 2011)

Now I have a mental image of Feferi kicking Eridan in the bulge ala KanGam style.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2011)

That would pretty much rip him in two.

Vertically.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 25, 2011)

Murders Sunny, hi, what have I missed?  Talk of troll strength?


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2011)

hussie taking it easy over the holiday weekend, seems like


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2011)

lol give the guy a break


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2011)

Mali said:


> Im going on a homestuck fast



I've been on one...Will probably read up tonight :ho


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Nov 25, 2011)

Slowpoke.jpg


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 25, 2011)

UPDATE



> GT: *Whips up bucket of freshly popped corn.*



Oh Hussie..


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2011)

what is it even WITH you and kids dying hussie


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2011)

cumlickingoffface.jpeg


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 25, 2011)

...And an explicit confirmation that Jake is the Page of Hope. Of course someone somewhere will still refute this.


----------



## God (Nov 25, 2011)

And somehow this death leads to his transformation into Scratch/English?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And somehow this death leads to his transformation into Scratch/English?



No I don't think so, but I'm not 100 percent sure to be honest.


----------



## God (Nov 25, 2011)

Impossible to be 100% sure with Hussie ofc, but yeah.. just a thought to throw out there.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And somehow this death leads to his transformation into Scratch/English?



God Tier gone wrong.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2011)

Well that explains why Jake had been saying monsters are real and being afraid of them.


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2011)

i think Jake will get a demontier maybe (I haven't read up at all, just looking at your posts)

like when rose was under squiddle possession


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 25, 2011)

He is dead our Hope is lost.

Welp time to see if futons exists in Prospit.

Also I still stick by the possibility that Jake gets possessed by English.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2011)

The Page is dead .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I mean it seems all beds would exist on prospit or derse. Though I find it weird a prince or princess would want to sleep on a crusty ass futon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 26, 2011)

RemChu said:


> i think Jake will get a demontier maybe (I haven't read up at all, just looking at your posts)
> 
> like when rose was under squiddle possession


Plausible but unlikely.

Rose embraces them. Jake fears them.


KizaruTachio said:


> Well I mean it seems all beds would exist on prospit or derse. Though I find it weird a prince or princess would want to sleep on a crusty ass futon.


Silly Katie

Quest Futon is our name for the alternate means of god tiering.

That Dave, Rose and Aradia use.

As opposed to the Quest Beds.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 26, 2011)

> You are also troubled to contemplate FRIGHTENING FAUNA, and plagued daily by their regrettable REALNESS ATTRIBUTE.





I assume what Andrew meant was 'nightly'


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2011)

Whoooo, plot shenanigans


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2011)

The Page is dead


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2011)

And he is so dearly missed.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## shit (Nov 26, 2011)

another one bites the dust


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Plausible but unlikely.
> 
> Rose embraces them. Jake fears them.
> 
> ...



Oh I meant LE powering him up >.<
why I said demon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 26, 2011)

UPDATE

So many pumpkins


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 26, 2011)

Man that guy needs a gardener


----------



## Platinum (Nov 26, 2011)

What pumpkins?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a lonely life Jake, just you the tender robot and pumpkins.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 27, 2011)

Update.

And now we know where the pumpkins went. MSPA confirmed to be a multiverse.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2011)

THE FUCK IS THAT

THE FUCK IS THAT


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 27, 2011)

FG maybe ?


----------



## shit (Nov 27, 2011)

oh shit is that echidna?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 27, 2011)

no look at the claws and the shape of the spikes


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 27, 2011)

looks like crabdad to me tbh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2011)

that's what everyone in the hsg has been saying


----------



## geG (Nov 27, 2011)

crabdad no what are you doing here


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2011)

Doesn't really look like crabdad to me.


----------



## geG (Nov 27, 2011)

It looks basically exactly like him except it has a tail


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2011)

Thought it was dragonmom


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 27, 2011)

It doesn't have wings.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 27, 2011)

lolwhat


----------



## shit (Nov 27, 2011)

I wonder if we'll have 4x alchemizing session combo for christmas
I'd rather have a flash tbh, but people seem to rly enjoy the alchemizy shenanigans


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> lolwhat



The Huss Who Stole Christmas.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 27, 2011)

shit said:


> I wonder if we'll have 4x alchemizing session combo for christmas
> I'd rather have a flash tbh, but people seem to rly enjoy the alchemizy shenanigans


im 0kay with this


----------



## Monna (Nov 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The Huss Who Stole Christmas.


He also stole Halloween once all the pumpkins started to vanish. I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2011)

Hussie won't rest until he steals all the holidays.


----------



## Didi (Nov 28, 2011)

The ultimate grinch


----------



## Sylar (Nov 28, 2011)

I will not sleep properly until we get a full "You're a mean one Mr. Hussie" song.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 28, 2011)

Source


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2011)

homestuck cartoon
I want it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2011)

Homestuck would be good as a cartoon/animez

But the biggest obstacle to that is how you'd translate the convos.


Regardless, I still say the most analgolous medium for repackaging Homestuck would be visual novel.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 28, 2011)

shit said:


> homestuck cartoon
> I want it



>That feel when it will never happen. 





Sunuvmann said:


> Homestuck would be good as a cartoon/animez
> 
> But the biggest obstacle to that is how you'd translate the convos.
> 
> ...



I say have it on adult swim Homestuck is the type of weird funny thing that they eat up on that channel.


----------



## mali (Nov 28, 2011)

If the voices have to suit though, or the fandom will go on a hate rage.


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2011)

sun, obvs most of the convos would have to be abridged, but you could just make it that everyone's using voice chat instead of text chat
isn't homestuck already a visual novel?


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2011)

have them skype each other or use cellphones....
would have to remove a lot of the derping John did in the beggining to make this a cartoon though.

also the troll romance stuff was really boring, axe that shit or cut it down.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 28, 2011)

lol remchu pairings is what fuels cartoons these days


----------



## shit (Nov 28, 2011)

mfw pairings


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh hey, guys.

What did I miss?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 28, 2011)

WHERE WERE YOU DAMMIT !? 

Don't leave me like that again, Who already left......I can't take someone leaving me again.


----------



## Magic (Nov 28, 2011)

Pipe said:


> lol remchu pairings is what fuels cartoons these days



eh...................................................................

not really


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> WHERE WERE YOU DAMMIT !?
> 
> Don't leave me like that again, Who already left......I can't take someone leaving me again.



Internet was down for entirety of Thanksgiving break.

So, again, what did I miss?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 28, 2011)

You missed Jake's biological dad being crabdad.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2011)

how is rMom the best character already

just

wow


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2011)

>Wiggling Day
>Pale friend

Lalonde knows of Troll culture. @_@


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2011)

> GT: I was to bequeath to you all my WAB posters.
> TG: wab wut
> GT: Weekend at bernies dammit!!!!!!
> TG: oh fuck yeay
> ...


----------



## Sylar (Nov 28, 2011)

Whore bible


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2011)

Pretty sure that is not the golden girls.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 28, 2011)

The fandom's gonna have a field day with this log.....


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 28, 2011)

> >Wiggling Day
> >Pale friend
> 
> Lalonde knows of Troll culture. @_@


I'm starting to think human and troll culture is nearly merged in this session, much like the melting pot that is the United States.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 28, 2011)

MISS ZUIPPERPIPS 

Lalonde is hilarious. My nickname for her is Rory. I hope we get her official introduction soon, since she's talked with both Jane and Jake by this point.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 28, 2011)

Update!

AWWW SHIT, ITS CRABDAD


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 28, 2011)

OUR KING CRAB HATH RETURNED.

EDIT: If that lusus is the same size as the first Crabdad then trolls are fucking huge.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy fuck those fuckers are fast


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2011)

So I guess it was crabdad after all .


----------



## Monna (Nov 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Holy fuck those fuckers are fast


As someone who draws, I don't understand how these people pump this stuff out so fast. It's a spectacle in its own way.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

Given that we'd been speculating on it being crabdad for the last 2 days or so, I think its fair to say they could have been working since then.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2011)

> BUT GAMZEE HAS TO PAY FOR HIS CRIIIIIIIMES!!!! Man, who gives a fuck.



HUSSIE OFFICIALLY DOES NOT GIVE A SHIT

SUCK ON IT PLAT


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2011)

Hussie answering questions I take it ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2011)

> overlard



Hussie confirmed supporter of Fat Feferi. Where is your thin could have been empress now?


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 29, 2011)

> _Do you identify with any of the trolls personally?_
> 
> Gamzee but only cause he killed a bunch of them.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> how is rMom the best character already
> 
> just
> 
> wow



Holy crap I thought you were Stroev when I saw the set.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Nuzlocke Challenge was complete ages ago, I only realized now.

I AM LIKE THE SLOWEST FUCKER EVER, AND YOU CAN QUOTE AND/OR MAKE FUN OF THIS.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2011)

How is crabdad with the human session now


I am confuxxed


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2011)

CRABPAPPA, CRABPAPPA
TASTES LIKE A CRAB
ACTS LIKE A PAPPA


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2011)

Didi said:


> How is crabdad with the human session now
> 
> 
> I am confuxxed



Oh God


What if Crabdad is the first guardian


----------



## Stroev (Nov 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh God
> 
> 
> What if Crabdad is the first guardian



Crab Noirlecrow would be awesome.

And Plat I am totes saying that avatar.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2011)

> Are the trolls bigger than humans?
> 
> No. They are the same size.
> 
> This was never a good theory. A funny theory maybe. But false. There is a great deal of evidence in the story which contradicts this idea. Citing only one: Cal is the same size relative to both.



Going even further, I'd like to point out some more things about Canon height that possibly weren't mentioned before.

John>Jade
Dave>Rose (although that's iffy)


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Nov 29, 2011)

Who exactly is he supposed to be groping.











I'm guessing Kanaya due to the lack of fingers.


----------



## mali (Nov 29, 2011)

^^lol      .


----------



## Sylar (Nov 29, 2011)

No you can tell it's Kanaya by the lack of legs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

Update


Hellmurder island


----------



## geG (Nov 29, 2011)

Best strife music


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 29, 2011)

What the hell sort of nonsense am I missing out on here?


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 29, 2011)

So does that mean crabdad is the name of the very species?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

> You do the thing where you fly through the air shooting two guns at once.


Also @Noob's inevitable derpery, I don't think he actually flies. He might be able to. Which'd be weird. But I doubt it.

I think this 'fly' is more akin to STRONG jump.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What the hell sort of nonsense am I missing out on here?



This question is still very open.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

Read the fucking comic




Apparently the crabdad grows a tail when it gets older.

Or Karkat at one point sickle'd it off.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Read the fucking comic


 
Can't.

Until Thursday, I only have access to mspaintadventures-blocked internet.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 29, 2011)

Where did you stop at?


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 29, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Where did you stop at?



First panel of Jake.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 29, 2011)

..so you missed the Bro convo. And the drunk Lalonde.

SMHSFH

also



HAPPY WRIGGLING DAY JAKE


----------



## geG (Nov 29, 2011)

Wait why is mspa blocked?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

Puppet porn.


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Read the fucking comic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the panel implied there are more than one of those crabdads



> the gigantic *Earth crabdad*. What is he even doing here? The question  doesn't even occur to you. The* island has been crawling with these  things *for as long as you can remember.


things is more than one


soooo ya highly doubt this is karkat's dad


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2011)

Geg said:


> Wait why is mspa blocked?



has stupid cartoon porn ads on the side

probably why


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I think he meant the fauna in general.


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2011)

These things is referring to Earth Crabdad. He is the subject matter of that paragraph....


Unless I've been taught fail reading comprehension and somehow past all these years of schools in irony. =[


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

Update

Lol. Tinkerbull.

Since 'fairybulls', I'd imagine it crabdads.


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2011)

what chu talking about? Are you disagreeing with me....?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 29, 2011)

Tinkerbull not again


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 29, 2011)

lolfandom


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol if the trolls were giant/humans were tiny, dog tier Jade can make everyone the correct proportion.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 29, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> ..so you missed the Bro convo. And the drunk Lalonde.
> 
> SMHSFH



I saw Lalonde contact Jane. I meant the first Jake panel after Jane's disguises.


Also, no filters at the library. brb catching up.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also @Noob's inevitable derpery, I don't think he actually flies. He might be able to. Which'd be weird. But I doubt it.
> 
> I think this 'fly' is more akin to STRONG jump.



Sunny that's the stupidest fucking thing I've ever heard. Sunny there is no one dumb enough to assume that he was actually flying. Although he does appear to jump rather high.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Read the fucking comic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also The Karkat sickle'd off seems most likely since by the looks of it Carbdad's ass? looks a little like a stump, I'd have expected it to be more round, like real life Pygidium.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *Who exactly is he supposed to be groping.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



No one      .


----------



## Sylar (Nov 29, 2011)

GiantTrolls is going to be the new PantsKarkat isn't it?



noobthemusical said:


> Sunny that's the stupidest fucking thing I've ever heard. Sunny there is no one dumb enough to assume that he was actually flying. Although he does appear to jump rather high.




**


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2011)

What I'm quiet serious, my deranged theories have never come from lack of reading comprehension. Only from illogical jumps in logic that come after.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 29, 2011)

Update

roBro


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

OH GOD BROBOT SO CREEPY


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 29, 2011)

YOU GONNA GET LOVED TENDERLY


----------



## Pipe (Nov 29, 2011)

Meh I was hoping for more interaction with the wild fauna.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> As someone who draws, I don't understand how these people pump this stuff out so fast. It's a spectacle in its own way.



There was porn of Jake English not even three hours after he was revealed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 29, 2011)

Hussie does seem to do that alot, as far as only giving you glimpses of a lush world to only progress through the next part of the story.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ohh here's a thought what kind of shades will adult Dave be wearing? I mean yes he could be wearing the same one, it's not like a movie producer/director couldn't afford a pair but still.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 29, 2011)

Still waiting on that roBro art.

EDIT: 



Ironbro, bitches.

O god this is so fitting.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qlfeXnIxn4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Oh god. This is fucking amazing.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol one tinkerbull down.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2011)

Skotty said:


> There was porn of Jake English not even three hours after he was revealed.



That's hardly a record. I know Nana had 40 minutes, but I'm sure that was beaten.


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 29, 2011)

First Brobot art.


----------



## shit (Nov 29, 2011)

tinkerbull noooo 

this is just awful


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qlfeXnIxn4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh god. This is fucking amazing.


That vast expletive is not vast enough.

I think its closer to this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW373J0qDzg[/YOUTUBE]

But like an hour of expletives at the top of lungs


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2011)

And John's corpse gets further mutilated.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

Robo bunny...you bastard...


----------



## Sylar (Nov 29, 2011)

Robobunny just doing his part to make sure John's corpse is never prototyped.

Little dude knows whats up.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 30, 2011)

Good thing Bro's bunny ended as a robobunny and not some pornpuppetbunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2011)

/wanted smuppet bunny


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

We will get plenty of smuppet action regardless.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 30, 2011)

I couldn't even tell that it was a bunny. It's easily my favorite bunny now. I love how Bro builds his robot with Kamina glasses.

Damn it, how long until we got to Bro and Lalonde's official introductions?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

Could be next page, could be two hundred pages from now who knows.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2011)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I couldn't even tell that it was a bunny. It's easily my favorite bunny now. I love how Bro builds his robot with Kamina glasses.
> 
> Damn it, how long until we got to Bro and Lalonde's official introductions?


FUCK YOU

NOTHING BEATS LIV TYLER


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2011)

Did noone notice that Jane has bewbs?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, we noticed it last time it happened as well


Also downloading Weekend At Bernies lol


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Did noone notice that Jane has bewbs?



Would you like to take a seat stroev ?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Would you like to take a seat stroev ?


Just assume I take residence in Japan or something and we're cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2011)

Given their age they're probably all flat.

But age them to 18, who probably has the biggest boobs?

My guess on ranking

1. Nepeta - It may just be the cosplayers but I'd imagine she has big boobs
2. Jane - As an old lady they're pretty big. Expected with sagging but I'd imagine her rather stacked at 18
3. Feferi - see:HIC
4. Jade - Jane's daughter
5. Terezi - see:Redglare
6. Kanaya - seeolorosa
7. Lalonde - Well we saw how she looks as an adult already
8. Rose - Mom's daughter
9. Vriska - see:Mindfang
10. Aradia - see:Handmaid


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2011)

aka the story of Sunny's wet dreams


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

And that's sunny for you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2011)

Also fuck, I need make me a Heat set.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

You should make three quarters of a heat set to keep it more in Lebron's likeness.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Given their age they're probably all flat.
> 
> But age them to 18, who probably has the biggest boobs?
> 
> ...




Sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You should make three quarters of a heat set to keep it more in Lebron's likeness.


Sure. Because by the 3rd quarter the game's pretty much done.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

By the third quarter lebron is always done


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2011)

UGH THIS IS TUPID


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree this is very tupid.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah well Remchu MN had the worst ending I've ever read.


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey man don't bust an 8 ball


----------



## Sylar (Nov 30, 2011)

Plat you need that Infinity Gauntlet Kobe for your sig.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 30, 2011)

Naw man I don't even really know what those 2 are on about. But it's true you know it was terrible.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

this bunny will be held by no box


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 30, 2011)

I bet he will meet with Liv and they'll fall in love.


----------



## mali (Nov 30, 2011)

Seems like NBA sets are all go then


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Naw man I don't even really know what those 2 are on about. But it's true you know it was terrible.



I don't read the manga BUN BUN BUN


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 30, 2011)

>2011

>Not realizing Mavericks are the best


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 30, 2011)

Mali said:


> Seems like NBA sets are all go then



Nope, Division Championships are coming up. NFL sets all the way, specifically Patriots .


----------



## geG (Nov 30, 2011)

If anyone here still reads Naruto, HisshouBuraiKen snuck a Homestuck reference into his translation this week


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol basketball

Anyway, got timed out before I could catch up completely.


Thoughts so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jake's big captchacard is like the new Lord English.

Why is Bro just a cool, low-key Equius?

Ms. Lalonde seems pretty suspicious.

Wow Poppop is clearly going to get prototyped somehow.

Oh dang Jake can't get tiger unless the dream self is prototyped.

Oh hell, the pumkins.

Oh God, the lusii.

OH GEEZ LOOK OUT JAKE.

*cut off*





Edit: Wait, _read_? Like, is it a manga now or what?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2011)

HAH! Bunp!


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

mspa, making typos iconic references since 09


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2011)

what was the reference? O_o


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Nope, Division Championships are coming up. NFL sets all the way, specifically Patriots .


YES GOOD MAN


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 30, 2011)

Today is Sassacre's birthday btw.


Also, caught up.


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2011)

aw happy birthday :0

I'm still not caught up myself.

reluctant to read till I see some old characters in this act


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2011)

We've seen Alpha John and Dad. And crabdad. And tinkerbull.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2011)

bunp      .


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

TV i've been meaning to ask, just what the hell is your set exactly?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 30, 2011)

A voltorb on salvia


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2011)

went to pixiv for stock, that was on the front page

What was I meant to do man? You don't say no to things like that.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay then .


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> TV i've been meaning to ask, just what the hell is your set exactly?



voltorb is a electric type pokemon.
It evolves from electrode.





or I backwards got it

EXEGGCUTOR 

 NBUBLBULB UBLSAUR


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2011)

KT you got modkilled in the G.I jOe mafia for your information!


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

classic katie


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't have time to do it.  

It had started on a Saturday night  so by the time I actually read it it was to late to get into.  

I'll give Chiba a pic rep or something.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

you should give him a few reps


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 30, 2011)

You can only give one rep without massive spreading......


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2011)

Awww shit

Dragon and wwhale

Or maybe a capricorn


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 30, 2011)

eight planets. No one should be surprised by this.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope we get seahorse dad :33.

And I hope Jake gives that whale to a bitch.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> eight planets. No one should be surprised by this.



who are the other four???


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

John, Jade, Rose, and Dave ?


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

terezi, karkat, kanaya, and gamzee ?


----------



## Pipe (Nov 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Awww shit
> 
> Dragon and wwhale
> 
> Or maybe a capricorn



And a pack of Aurthours


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2011)

shit said:


> terezi, karkat, kanaya, and gamzee ?



Sollux is still alive sort of .


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 30, 2011)

And Sollux is half dead, half alive


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2011)

UPDATE

Holy shit at Brachiosaurus sized Arthours @___@


----------



## King Hopper (Nov 30, 2011)

UPDATE



Pipe said:


> And a pack of Aurthours





What


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2011)

Muscle beast steakhouse


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 1, 2011)

Dammit it's a bit big and the lines are messed up. I'll fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 1, 2011)

Waaaay to big


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2011)

Just a tad too big .

And man that island is cubey's paradise.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2011)

and then KH was sigbanned


----------



## geG (Dec 1, 2011)

OH DAMN


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2011)

KH Aradia bot smiling. smh.  Also you might have wanted to make it smaller before leaving, because you really could get sig banned.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh shit we got an angry goat.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome updates


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2011)

why are the lusus just white? Are we to assume they have colors and scales and stuff and this is just a lazy quicker way to portray the lusus ?

Kinda always wondered about that....wonder if anyone ever asked Andrew that question.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh man, I'm missing out on Lususquest '011.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2011)

Catch up ya dumb cunt


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Catch up ya dumb cunt



Again, I'm rarely getting opportunies to view the site.

I_ should _be back to my normal home connection by tonite.


----------



## mali (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuck it, Im breaking my fast, crabaddy here I come


----------



## Sylar (Dec 1, 2011)

Poor Cross


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 1, 2011)

Mali, I don't know how you went for so long.



Sylar said:


> Poor Cross



D;


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 1, 2011)

Mali said:


> Fuck it, Im breaking my fast, crabaddy here I come




Crab Jumbo is delicious.


----------



## Pipe (Dec 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh man, I'm missing out on Lususquest '011.



Alternia Park


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 1, 2011)

AND LO I AM CONNECTED.


The butler island thing had the greatest set-up I've ever seen.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 1, 2011)

Also, Andrew tumblr'd about the previously mentioned Olive Garden jaunt.

Read it if you haven't.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 1, 2011)

But olive garden is gross, and a tale about two men's candle lit dinner won't make it any better.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Alternia Park



I would love if someone animated it with jurassic park.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> But olive garden is gross, and a tale about two men's candle lit dinner won't make it any better.



dear me

poor stupid foolish naive innocent stupid kt


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, Olive Garden is kinda gross.

But this tale is so amazing.

It has Ryan North and everything.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuck y'all Olive Garden is awesome


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 1, 2011)

Olive Garden is like the Mcdonalds of Italian food.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Fuck y'all Olive Garden is awesome



You DARE disagree with Hussie on the topic of American restaurants?

We must cast the heretic into the Pit of Endless Suffering/Breadsticks.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2011)

Soul money .


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2011)

rereading hs, just realized where the hammer of zillyhoo was made canonically


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 1, 2011)

shit said:


> rereading hs, just realized where the hammer of zillyhoo was made canonically



That's what everyone thought...

But the Warhammer was made from exactly one zillion rainbow grist, where_ that _thing has a variety of grist types of varying values.


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2011)

oh       

well


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2011)

There's probably multiple ways to make things. see: the ingredients codex


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> There's probably multiple ways to make things. see: the ingredients codex



Sunny.

Stop being legitimately astute, Sunny.

I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't know before reading Homestuck that goats had those freakish eyes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2011)

Really ? I went to like this petting Zoo thing when I was a kid so I was kind of desensitized to it. I know this one girl who thinks Goat eyes are cute.....she's kind of weird.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2011)

the teakettle calling the pot black


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2011)

>Implying you aren't weird


----------



## Monna (Dec 2, 2011)

So many sports sets in this thread. I LOVE the big game.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2011)

We're all MSPA fans here. It'd be hypocracy to call one of us normal and another weird.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> So many sports sets in this thread. I LOVE the big game.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










> We Cool
> But
> I Just Think He Done His Weave Wrong
> Shit Looks Hella Fuckin Nappy
> ...






Hopefully the ancestors get characterization in the new session 

One can hope


----------



## Monna (Dec 2, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Hopefully the ancestors get characterization in the new session
> 
> One can hope


Not even all the trolls got enough characterization, unfortunately.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> So many sports sets in this thread. I LOVE the big game.



Now if only KT and Sunny liked better teams .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2011)

Not everybody can hass the rock, Plat.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 2, 2011)

Update. BRO CONVO!!!!!!

John Noir is gonna sound weird.

And Huggy Bear is the best bunny name.



> TT: Not really.
> TT: The responder doesn't much distort my position on things usually.
> TT: Its demeanor leaves something desired though. I'd prefer it didn't make such aggressive and repeated claims of fidelity to my persona.
> TT: Be misrepresentin' hells of key subtleties, yo.



All our questions answered.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah this convo pretty much confirms Bro is more like Rose. Or whatever technicality you want to roll with.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Not everybody can hass the rock, Plat.



Sad but true.

Also dat bro.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 2, 2011)

And now we wait for the inevitable influx of Bro art that I may or may not be setting over Shades Prick.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Now if only KT and Sunny liked better teams .



I didn't know a Division leader was a bad team. But a Chargers fan wouldn't know anything about that would they ? .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I didn't know a Division leader was a bad team. But a Chargers fan wouldn't know anything about that would they ? .



If your pretty boy QB came to qualcomm Nick Novak would piss all over him .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2011)

Fully sentient glasses...

Do bro shades dream of electric smuppets?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If your pretty boy QB came to qualcomm Nick Novak would piss all over him .



We already played you guys, both Benjarvis and Brady had little problems with that D line, a better then okay Kicker won't make a difference.



Platinum said:


> Fully sentient glasses...
> 
> Do bro shades dream of electric smuppets?



I'm hoping the Shades get prototyped (Not sure how that would work though :/)


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> We already played you guys, both Benjarvis and Brady had little problems with that D line, a better then okay Kicker won't make a difference.



.... did you not get the joke?


----------



## Monna (Dec 2, 2011)

Strider looks... exactly how I imagined him.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 2, 2011)

And now we wait for Beatdown Round 3


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 2, 2011)

Holy shit that's a lot of TinkerBulls.


----------



## Monna (Dec 2, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Holy shit that's a lot of TinkerBulls.


Dem humanimals on the right


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> .... did you not get the joke?



O derp now I get it. 

When a guy has to go a guy has to go. Not gonna lie if my team was having a bad year and I was already paid for the session I would have done the same thing.













Not really


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2011)

hoppr the robogirls in your sig look like small children on top of robobro
his right arm seems really off scale too and left arm


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2011)

It's also awfully cropped and still above siglimits


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 2, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Holy shit that's a lot of TinkerBulls.



CUTIE PIES


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 2, 2011)

> You don't just make a clone of yourself to live in a dead end existence where it has no chance to thrive as an individual or surpass its limitations.



Poor Davesprite, if only you and Dave had fused together, shit would have been to awesome, but then again we killed  NG where else could the flash have gone but up?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 2, 2011)

KT are you wearing that set ironically? Because otherwise...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2011)

Pats until death.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2011)

KT has yet to accept the mamba as his lord and savior.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Bro created Brobot because he wants to have is own Davesprite.

Idk about tier 1 but its looking like John and the AR will be prototyped.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh you Americans and your football.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2011)

Being a Dolfan is suffering.

I mean fuckers can't even do the Suck for Luck thing right


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh hey look.

Sports.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2011)

Because the Dolphins aren't nearly as bad of a football team as their record indicates .


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2011)

bro has a hat on his shirt but doesn't wear one on his head


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 2, 2011)

See I have no idea what the fuck is going on. At least when it's basketball I know something.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 2, 2011)

shit said:


> bro has a hat on his shirt but doesn't wear one on his head



Birds don't like it when you cover them.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Pats until death.



KT I'm going to be honest with you because no one else will. 

Alright so pay close attention.

This is important.





























































Tom Brady is a chode and Bill Belichick survives on this plain of existance by sacrificing the souls of the innocent to Satan. Also a Pats fan is 66.6% more likely to be a terrorist sleeper agent than an ordinary citizen.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 2, 2011)

The sports pile just doesn't stop getting taller, yes indeed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Because the Dolphins aren't nearly as bad of a football team as their record indicates .


Indeed.

They just have a harder time then LBJ in completing in the 4th quarter. 

Actually that seems to be the bane of all Miami teams.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2011)

Keeps on growing.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Indeed.
> 
> They just have a harder time then LBJ in completing in the 4th quarter.
> 
> Actually that seems to be the bane of all Miami teams.



Would you really want to root for tanking anyways?

I mean Barkley is basically comparable to luck anyways so might as well play with _some_ pride.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2011)

Well when you've boned the season anyways, why not? Make it the most suck possible to do the best you can the next year.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 2, 2011)

Dizayum, it's like getting tickets to the BIG GAME.


*Spoiler*: __ 



it's sports


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2011)

shit said:


> bro has a hat on his shirt but doesn't wear one on his head




FUCKIN IRONY AT IS FINEST YO


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> KT I'm going to be honest with you because no one else will.
> 
> Alright so pay close attention.
> 
> ...



My name *IS* Hassan. 

But seriously Tom Brady is one of the more tame athletes and you cannot deny he is one of the greatest QB's of the last 5 years. The only ones that come close are Eli and  Peyton, admittedly Aaron Rodgers is better (I threw up in my mouth a little) and  Cam has the potential to be better. 

He even has some of the best tools the league has to offer, but the way he makes plays on the fly.... that's not something you see in the league that often.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2011)

tom brady is tappable.


I'm trying to say nice things about people.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2011)

Tom Brady's wife is moe.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2011)

shit said:


> bro has a hat on his shirt but doesn't wear one on his head





RemChu said:


> FUCKIN IRONY AT IS FINEST YO


I have a shirt that says PANTS

I guess I should go bottomless


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2011)

lol good joke


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Dec 2, 2011)

oh crap I still need to listen to the ancestor album.

*runs off flailing like a muppet*


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2011)

just noticed sufferer's pants aren't high enough up on him


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2011)

the highbloods look like huge deuche bags

especially the eridian ancestor.


----------



## Monna (Dec 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> oh crap I still need to listen to the ancestor album.
> 
> *runs off flailing like a muppet*


Honestly that album is one of my favorites. I love Mindfang's song.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2011)

the spider bite song is good except for that last voice that is all distorted. 
the lounge version and tarvos's ancestor use the same melody which was cool.


----------



## Monna (Dec 2, 2011)

RemChu said:


> the spider bite song is good except for that last voice that is all distorted.
> the lounge version and tarvos's ancestor use the same melody which was cool.


I loved how the voice became more distorted.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 2, 2011)

The justice quote from ETERNAL SUFFERING, i recognize it from somewhere...

I can't put my finger on...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't really care for Homestuck Gaiden stuff.

Its just not as good as official albums


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> I loved how the voice became more distorted.



glad someone enjoyed it...


----------



## WhoElse (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm back from slow as fuck internet.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I'm back from slow as fuck internet.


move to japan or south korea for fast nets


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 2, 2011)

RemChu said:


> move to japan or south korea for fast nets



Of _all_ the reasons to move to Japan...


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2011)

fios internet connections are the way to go :ho


----------



## Pipe (Dec 2, 2011)

Europe also has good internet. In some countries having internet is a right just like having water or electricity.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2011)

Sigh...I wish America could be first world again.


----------



## Monna (Dec 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sigh...I wish America could be first world again.


At least we aren't Australian


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah it'd suck to actually have a penis.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah it'd suck to actually have a penis.



...Oh, I see. You're implying that it is exclusive to Australians.

How clever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2011)

dry snark?

You've grown :33


----------



## WhoElse (Dec 2, 2011)

Not much has changed. Once again.


----------



## Monna (Dec 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah it'd suck to actually have a penis.


I wouldn't know. I'm above gender.


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2011)

^gtfo


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 3, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## geG (Dec 3, 2011)

Bought. Hussie's commentary is never not hilarious


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 3, 2011)

third PS book is out too. Friend and I are splitting the shipping and he's grabbing some stuff too.


----------



## Monna (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice. I'm Buying this.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 3, 2011)

I might get a boxset when it inevitably comes out, so i'll hold off for now .


----------



## Monna (Dec 3, 2011)

What are the Problem Sleuth comic adaptions like? I'm curious how this works.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy1dXPuI_gE[/YOUTUBE]

The tears of children, taste like the finest wine.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)

> Thank you for your order! By buying this thing you are not only just getting something cool, you're also helping independent artists stay fed and protected from the elements. Over half of our artists now live indoors. Please keep this invoice for your records if you're into that sort of thing. Most people don't do that, but it's a good idea in case anything goes Wrong.


              .


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Dec 3, 2011)

Omg books.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2011)

>Volume 3 only goes up to Chapter 13

Lame.

I guess I'll wait until a few more come out. =/

/wants to buy complete PS


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)

paid 8 bucks for my hussie drawering that I didn't get to request what it'll be


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2011)

Also jesus christ @ trying to make Homestuck in book form. That's easily a ten year endeavour. Just getting through Act 5 at that.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 3, 2011)

"Would you like your copy signed and doodled in by Andrew for $8?

>No but thanks for asking
>Yessss. Yes. I... need that."

lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2011)

Sigh, I hate book releases. It slows the production pace.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)

how much mspa swag have you paid money for, sun?


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 3, 2011)

His ghost slime shirt, for one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> His ghost slime shirt, for one.


Pretty much just that.

I would have had more if What Pumpkin hadn't been allergic to my credit card.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)

comparatively, I'm going to give $60 to my church tomorrow as I do every week just cuz


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 3, 2011)

Speaking of throwing money at the internet, when should we expect to see post-scratch t-shirts?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2011)

I had to erase all the albums from my cellphone to open up space for audiobooks


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah it'd suck to actually have a penis.



So exploitable..


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 3, 2011)

Reading Jailbreak.

There's an appearifier? WHAT.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)

these aren't audiobooks, ban


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2011)

I know, I got some though.
Amazing time killers.
I actually do chores now.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)

I tried audiobooks in the car but had to stop in weird places and start again like mid-paragraph and it got confusing so I didn't buy anymore


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, I don't drive, so in the subway/bus/chores/a little gym does wonders.


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2011)

handjob level


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2011)

feels like christmas up in here now with all these twinkling pictures

BTW GTWW


DAVE BIRTHDAY IS TODAY



probably my favorite HS character hands down....

so

yeah


----------



## Stroev (Dec 3, 2011)

Doc Scratch's looks awesome.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2011)

dave, rose, and jade all have the same birthdays


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 3, 2011)

MY BIG MAN SHIRT CAME IN TODAY


----------



## Monna (Dec 3, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> MY BIG MAN SHIRT CAME IN TODAY


Excellent choice. I have one as well.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 3, 2011)

Shame on me.

Simply amazing


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 3, 2011)

slowpoke.gif


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Shame on me.
> 
> Simply amazing


sounds like it would make a good movie/


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 3, 2011)

RemChu said:


> sounds like it would make a good movie/





King Hopper said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qlfeXnIxn4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh god. This is fucking amazing.



Yes. Yes it would.


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2011)

lol scared of change...he is neo


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 3, 2011)

shit said:


> dave, rose, and jade all have the same birthdays



Um, no?

Rose, Dave, and Jade got their birthday presents in early December 2008.

On the 4th, 1st, and 3rd respectively.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 3, 2011)

TT: The upper echelons of irony should always include measures of sincerity.

Truly the ultimate irony ninja


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2011)

> TT: There's dignity in taking up the work of our familial predecessors, even if what they did was insanely fucking stupid.
> GG: Is that a note of bitterness directed at your superstar brother I am detecting?
> TT: No way. He's awesome.


Hehe he hates SBaHJ


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh there was an update.

Exactly how many Con-Air bunnies are there now?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 3, 2011)

So the question is did AdultBro hate SBaHJ too?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh there was an update.
> 
> Exactly how many Con-Air bunnies are there now?


Okay let me show you the weird time shit:

Con Air Bunny Beta Universe................Con Air Bunny Alpha Universe (Huggy Bear)
.....V
Filthy bunny========Scratch duplication=====>Filthy wizard bunny
.....V
Sewed up bunny======Scratch duplication=====>Indiana Jones bunny
.....V
Liv Tyler

Ergo there are 4 unique iterations of the bunny.

Filthy wiz bunny and Indy bunny are duplicates of the ones which made up liv tyler's timestream. Huggy Bear is the same original con air bunny that eventually became Liv Tyler but of that universe.

And Liv Tyler is the final result of the time stream that yielded those other two.

So 4 unique bunnies.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So the question is did AdultBro hate SBaHJ too?


I doubt it.

It seems to be a kinda rebel thing.

What with having it bookmarked on Complete Bullshit


----------



## Platinum (Dec 3, 2011)

Dave is the star, it's him.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm imagining AlphaDave as a conceited Hollywood movie executive in a suit. 

Or something like that.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sunuvmann said:


> Okay let me show you the weird time shit:
> 
> Con Air Bunny Beta Universe................Con Air Bunny Alpha Universe (Huggy Bear)
> .....V
> ...






Okay, cool.

Also, his name is Sebastian.


EDIT: oh hey, in the last panel there's a meteor-style sky-sparkle amongst the white birds.

...What are they, anyway? Doves?


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 4, 2011)

UPDATE


*Spoiler*: __ 



Still no first name (Unless it's D) also so much plushrump. And Jane is leader.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 4, 2011)

Puppet ass.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 4, 2011)

Lil Seb...

What's Cal short for?


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 4, 2011)

xiaomqpdll said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hey is this like a spambot?

I've never seen one in the wild before.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 4, 2011)

And so Cross continues to grow.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm intrigued by the $17 "tank women".

Like, do they drive tanks or are they half-tank half-woman monsters or what?

Either option seems rather out of place amongst the apparel-based itinerary (jordan shoes, sunglass, etc.)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 4, 2011)

> a simple captcha of your brain.


Aha!

So the Auto Responder is to Bro what the SBaHJ camera was to Dave!


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Aha!
> 
> So the Auto Responder is to Bro what the SBaHJ camera was to Dave!



I don't think it's as straightforward as that, but the concepts are definitely similar.


...Wait, how did Bro get a captcha of his brain without a holopad?


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 4, 2011)

R-Dave bought one from Crockercorp possibly.

Being rich does that.


----------



## mali (Dec 4, 2011)

money is powa


----------



## mali (Dec 4, 2011)

or is it pussy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...Wait, how did Bro get a captcha of his brain without a holopad?


Shenanigans.


Also considering he has a transportalizer, I'm pretty sure he has most of the other shit already.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 4, 2011)

ive been shipping the wrong things all along


----------



## mali (Dec 4, 2011)

R.I.P deer gawd


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe it's a very pliable exoskeleton?


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2011)

why would the skin be pigmented by blood?
that essay is ridiculous


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it's for shits and giggles.


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2011)

I think shut up


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 4, 2011)

shit said:


> I think shut up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 4, 2011)

shit said:


> why would the skin be pigmented by blood?
> that essay is ridiculous


Because that's how trolls have been fanarted for a while.

And your skin is whiter when it doesn't have blood.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 4, 2011)

But really, what is Cal supposed to be short for?

I can't think of anything.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 4, 2011)

Calvin

As in Calvin and Hobbes. I'm sure you can see the connection.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Calvin
> 
> As in Calvin and Hobbes. I'm sure you can see the connection.


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Maybe it's a very pliable exoskeleton?


Very likely. Given the bug references, I'd imagine they share a lot of similar features.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Very likely. Given the bug references, I'd imagine they share a lot of similar features.



I've been meaning to ask Hussie about it.


----------



## WhoElse (Dec 4, 2011)

I miss Gamzee again.


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2011)

hipsters fuck off


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 4, 2011)

​​

 Jojo makes everything better.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 4, 2011)

Update.



> *                  Fat chance, dad.
> 
> This bird's gotta fly!!!              *



Heh.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9sGd-JLvNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 4, 2011)

╔══════════════ ೋღ☃ღೋ ══════════════╗
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ Repost this if ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ you are a mature, powerful woman ~ ~ ~
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ who don’t need no Dad ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
╚══════════════ ೋღ☃ღೋ ══════════════╝


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 4, 2011)

I always knew you were a woman TV.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> ╔══════════════ ೋღ☃ღೋ ══════════════╗
> ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ Repost this if ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
> ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ you are a mature, powerful woman ~ ~ ~
> ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ who don’t need no Dad ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
> ╚══════════════ ೋღ☃ღೋ ══════════════╝





my current tv headcanon


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 5, 2011)

Also marry Christmas ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 5, 2011)

what's it called when you make a joke based on a meme and then another person quotes that meme in all sincerity inspired by you but not realising you were referencing it in the first place?

Cause boy howdy that was dumb


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2011)

fridge thing reminds me of deus ex


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> what's it called when you make a joke based on a meme and then another person quotes that meme in all sincerity inspired by you but not realising you were referencing it in the first place?
> 
> Cause boy howdy that was dumb


Oh poor Katie. Bless his heart. Nice kid. But the dumbest cunt you'll ever meet.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 5, 2011)

UPDATE

Oh that Seb is such a little troublemaker.


----------



## Monna (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh shit. Dad noticed.


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Oh shit. Dad noticed.



sssssh let me put it in
wut happened?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## spesh (Dec 5, 2011)

:WOW C'est ma sig.


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2011)

the things people make for no reason


----------



## Didi (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh man, Dad noticed, in b4 strife


----------



## Platinum (Dec 5, 2011)

I dig that void hoodie.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 5, 2011)

Didi said:


> Oh man, Dad noticed, in b4 strife



You know chances are it won't be a flash, so if Andrew really wants to surprise us it will be a flash.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 5, 2011)

Silly Dad note, ha.

Also, those hoodies.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

I wonder if the bunny eats robot carrots


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

It's incredibily hard for me to focus in class when my professor keeps refering to the Fully Automated Grinder by it's acronym :-/


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2011)

Uh something like that....you need to confront the professor on it, raise your hand and tell him that is offensive. 

if he/she values their job and its really bothering you, they will change their way of speaking . 

hehehe


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh that silly Future Arachnid's Grip


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

The class in portuguese. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) means nothing to him


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

Not that the fact that he also refers to the Semi Automated Grinder by it's acronym helps either


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 5, 2011)

How does Fully Automated Grinder come up in Portuguese class?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

The class is in portuguese.
The Class itself is about Material Processing.
And the machines who smash all the big rocks into small rocks are called grinders.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, sometimes I study the science of smashing shit up.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, sometimes I study the science of smashing shit up.



A topic on which the Portugese are experts.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 5, 2011)

True, Gallagher was Portuguese.




Okay I made that up.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 5, 2011)

shit said:


> the things people make for no reason



I think it's for ships and giggles.


----------



## WhoElse (Dec 5, 2011)

This is a thing now.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

he sure loves his ablutions


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 5, 2011)

oh wow.

This fandom is brilliant.


Edit: Life symbol : Breath symbol :: Jane : John

whoa dang


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 5, 2011)

ill be calling the robobunny Huggy Bear until the end of time, and nothing anyone ever does or says will make me change my mind. ever.

because Huggy Bear is the best bunny name.

in fact, it is such a good name that that's what I will be naming my finches from now on.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh Hey sunny, Sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) has a new meaning


----------



## Monna (Dec 5, 2011)

And the mustache is off ;___;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh Hey sunny, Sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) has a new meaning


Hmm           ?


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2011)

Take ecstasy and read mspa

everything makese sense


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 6, 2011)

Kanaya is Doc Scratch


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








So close


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 6, 2011)

I bet she'll have a fight with dad, then the game starts before they can make up, and he dies again, still thinking she is angry at him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 6, 2011)

Heiress Sans Parent is some depressing foreshadowing


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2011)

Nooooooo too soon .


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

Dad's title
Martyr of Piss


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 6, 2011)

Man I can't wait to see her react, or John react to Dad dieing twice!

It has to happen.


----------



## Monna (Dec 6, 2011)

I will laugh if Dad dies very early on.


----------



## shit (Dec 6, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Man I can't wait to see her react, or John react to Dad dieing twice!
> 
> It has to happen.



John will just pull a frowny derp face


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, echeladders are very lenient with leveling up.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2011)

Such a hat throw is worth it cross.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 6, 2011)

Actually what would make it really awesome/tragic is if BC is the one who kills Dad. Like all throughout the game Jane still doesn't think BC exists and/or is evil. Then boom Dad gets killed by BC, if only Jane had if only she had done things differently but it's too late now.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2011)

Nah BC is going to get together with Fedora Freak in the post apocalyptic wasteland of this sessions earth :33.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 6, 2011)

Heh. Pisscradle.

God I can't wait until the next update of FedoraFreak's adventures.

Especially with him having gotten the tiger


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 6, 2011)

"Sodajerk's Confidante"

Shameless book plug?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 6, 2011)

that and a straight up PS reference


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 6, 2011)

Update

Goatdaddy wants a hug


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im so confused right now.

Can someone break down what this means? (I haven't read anything in forever)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2011)

Catch up, douchebag.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 7, 2011)

Update

This island seems like it'd be a paradise for Toreadork.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 7, 2011)

Lame ass tinkerbulls .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2011)

That is incredibly silly and incredibly adorable


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 7, 2011)

yfw Brobot kills all the tinkerbulls.


----------



## mali (Dec 7, 2011)

Jakes getting raped by lususes T_T


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> yfw Brobot kills all the tinkerbulls.



I will fucking lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2011)

AWW SHIT BROBOT FOR THE DECAPITATION


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> AWW SHIT BROBOT FOR THE DECAPITATION



Oh dang what am i missing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh dang what am i missing


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 7, 2011)

No lie, that's pretty boss.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 7, 2011)

BLEAT LIKE A FUCKING GOAT


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 7, 2011)

Decap art already exists

why


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

I miss Jack


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2011)

Man I haven't read in like a week. Did it kick up yet or what?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Decap art already exists
> 
> why


Post eet.


Re: Missing Jack

God I hope Spades managed to escape the end of the universe. He's a resourceful mother fucker so you'd think he would have.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2011)

OLD GOAT

NOOOO


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> yfw Brobot kills all the tinkerbulls.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2011)

everyday im shufflin


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 7, 2011)

WHY

EDIT: 

Long but very interesting read about Big Bangs history

Ode to the Creepers


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> yfw Brobot kills all the tinkerbulls.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Post eet.
> 
> 
> Re: Missing Jack
> ...



It will turn out Andrew wasn't lying about what he answered in his tumblr, he really is taking care of SS, and he'll come up with an excuse like, If it happens off panel I'm not really interfering with the story.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 7, 2011)

Also Jake has the most ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) smile in that panel.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Post eet.
> 
> 
> Re: Missing Jack
> ...



Hussie kind of said that Slick lost all will to live after Scratch's beatdown.

Hence the killing of Snowman/everything.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Hussie kind of said that Slick lost all will to live after Scratch's beatdown.
> 
> Hence the killing of Snowman/everything.


lolololool


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to see a heard of angry goats eating the shit out of sea horse dads


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 7, 2011)

Lusii yet to be confronted:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ram-a-roo

bicycleBicyclops

Pounce de Leon

Virgin Mother Grub

Dragon (visible in sky, though)

Spidermom

Seahorse Dad

Glybg'lob


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 7, 2011)

If they do encounter a Horrorterror, it would be the perfect segue into the new Doc Scratch intro saving them both since he needs Jake to play the game. Or possibly Jane saving them.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 7, 2011)

> What's your max dificulty level?




Brobot Tumblrs cropping up at the speed of irony


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 7, 2011)

bwahahaha

link me that


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 8, 2011)

Long but very interesting read about Big Bangs history


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2011)

So at last our goat bleat arrives.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 8, 2011)

Brobot: Speaker of the Vast Bleat


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 8, 2011)

The new update.

What the hell just happened.
















Shortest arc or shortest arc?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 8, 2011)

FUCKING HUSSIE OH MY GOD


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 8, 2011)

FUCKK YOU HUSSIE




*Spoiler*: __ 



Smart plan though


----------



## Sylar (Dec 8, 2011)

WELP
**


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2011)

lol what the fuck. Anyway...

*LASS SCAMPER*


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 8, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH Oh my god in all seriousness I laughed out loud when she exploded.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 8, 2011)

Hopefully Nick Cage was in the area and used his times powers to save her.


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2011)

Did anyone call exploding mailbox? I know someone called exploding mailbox.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 8, 2011)

I knew the second it started to slow down something bad(?) was gonna happen.


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I knew the second it started to slow down something bad(?) was gonna happen.


And then suddenly the baddest of bad happened.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 8, 2011)

Man when it comes to Hussie, I-I just don't know anymore.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Fuck the wat.

Well that's one way to enter the medium...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 8, 2011)

medium-done I think you mean


----------



## geG (Dec 8, 2011)

I kind of expected something like that would happen with all the assassin talk

End of ACT 6 ACT 1 is what really threw me off


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm... I'm not sure how I feel about this development.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 8, 2011)

What the shit am I supposed to be looking at here?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 8, 2011)

hey cool


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Dec 8, 2011)

MAIL'              D


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess you could  say she got



Returned to her sender.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 8, 2011)

HUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIEEEEEEEE


On a lighter note, I have found the best Homestuck Crossover


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 8, 2011)

Exploding mailbox. Huh.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2011)

CD killed Jane.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Actually I realized something: They can't enter the medium the traditional way.


...Because Jade is importing Skaia

So the whole prototyping thing can only occur once the old Skaia is there to be prototyped.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Update!

AWWW SHIT

MECHA HUSSIE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2011)

So Act 6 is supposed to have 6 sub acts


----------



## geG (Dec 8, 2011)

"One down"


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2011)

Gog damn you Hussie.


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Is there any kid he hasn't killed?

John - x4 (Pchoo, GodTiering, Shanked by Jack, Old John
Dave - x3 (by DD, by Jack, by Tumor)
Rose - x2 (by Jack, by Tumor)
Jade - x3 (Dream Jade, by CD, by however she died in Alpha)
(OH FUCK, THATS WHY THEY DID SBURB ALPHA AND ALPHA UNIVERSE. SINCE THIS IS NOW THE ALPHA TIMELINE!)
Karkat - x2 (dreamself killed by noir, failed timeline deaths)

...actually thats the case for all the trolls.

Probably Gamzee and Aradia are the ones who have died least. Or Kanaya since her second death (first being dead dreamself) didn't stick.


----------



## geG (Dec 9, 2011)

Aradia's died like a thousand times. Remember all those Aradiabots Jack killed?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2011)

So many curtains.


----------



## Omnirix (Dec 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cRifQw41qMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Dec 9, 2011)

Aradia was the first dead troll, you know ghost girl.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks like Slick still might be alive :33


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2011)

Hell yeah Slick is still kicking.


----------



## Monna (Dec 9, 2011)

New update certainly relates to what you guys were talking about.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2011)

So many good characters dead .


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 9, 2011)

How come dad got crossed out twice?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 9, 2011)

the green is being uncrossed due to revival via scratch


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 9, 2011)

Ahaha Hussie's love of monologuing may have ruined his plans.


----------



## Monna (Dec 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So many good characters dead .


Hussie is known for killing off your favorite characters. It's his job.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2011)

So Clover is probably still alive.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2011)

Of course clover is still alive, you need more than the end of the universe to do him in.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 9, 2011)

The end of the universe is obviously a gray area like being hit with a newspaper.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 9, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The end of the universe is obviously a gray area like being hit with a newspaper.



That would imply it could get to him.

He probably got called back in time and is just living in a perpetual loop prior to universal destruction.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Looks like Slick still might be alive :33


Told all ya mother fuckers. 


Platinum said:


> Of course clover is still alive, you need more than the end of the universe to do him in.


Well he switched places with quarters.

So pretty much going back in time to when Quarters was still alive.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 9, 2011)

Non-death toll:

4 kids

3-4 other kids (jane D: )

5-6 trolls (maybe sollux died by now?)

Lil' Cal (with trolls)

Lord English

Jack + PM

MAYBE Slick + WV


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 9, 2011)

I still firmly believe SS is chilling with Hussie at this point, like next times Hussie does this whole meta thing, were gonna see SS sneak up behind Ms. Paint as if to kill her, and either she will immediately back hand across the room, or he'll offer her some dogs since he's had time to get over his kill all the white dudes phase.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 9, 2011)

Oops I forgot Hussie and Ms. Paint




noobthemusical said:


> I still firmly believe SS is chilling with Hussie at this point, like next times Hussie does this whole meta thing, were gonna see SS sneak up behind Ms. Paint as if to kill her, and either she will immediately back hand across the room, or he'll offer her some dogs since he's had time to get over his kill all the white dudes phase.



Noob hath predicted it.

And so it shall never be.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, that's a silly idea.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 9, 2011)

If halftruth breaks up with Hussie, he'll probably kill Ms Paint

Just like he killed Vriska (still believes she's based on an ex girlfriend)


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 9, 2011)

This post is in extremely good taste given the circumstances


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> If halftruth breaks up with Hussie, he'll probably kill Ms Paint
> 
> Just like he killed Vriska (still believes she's based on an ex girlfriend)



She has a tattoo of the SBaHJ owl.

They might as well be married.


----------



## Monna (Dec 9, 2011)

Vriska based on a real person? That must have been one crazy 8itch.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> She has a tattoo of the SBaHJ owl.
> 
> They might as well be married.



 

Imagine if she broke up with him and the new boy friend saw that.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Non-death toll:
> 
> 4 kids
> 
> ...


Sollux is still half dead. Or something.

AND WHAT THE FUCK, AR IS DEAD? HOW DID THAT HAPPEN? DROPPING THIS SHIT IF IT'S TRUE!


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 9, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Vriska based on a real person? That must have been one crazy 8itch.



She isn't. Sunny just likes to think that because he's dumb.



Stroev said:


> Sollux is still half dead. Or something.
> 
> AND WHAT THE FUCK, AR IS DEAD? HOW DID THAT HAPPEN? DROPPING THIS SHIT IF IT'S TRUE!



Part 2 of  Cascade


----------



## Stroev (Dec 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> SHe isn't. Sunny just likes to think that because he's dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2 of  Cascade




Might as well kill myself now. Sollux can't carry the comic by himself.


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2011)

if vriska was based on a real person....that would be some bipolar psychotic bitch. 

would be instituted no lie....


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 9, 2011)

At least now Katie knows where he has to go to pick up his dreamgirl

Also


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 9, 2011)

Going to have a legendary nap. Hopefully update when I wake up.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 9, 2011)

I wonder...

Is Hussiebot Post-scratch Hussie?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

So I was on the bars the other looking at this minimally accepting piece of post highschool jailbait, having a nice time, having a drink, talking to her when suddenly the conversation of going to one of our places came up, and lo and behold, I am let known this is a prostitue I've been talking to
I go "welp, this was nice, sucks to have dignity though, but out of curiosity, how much do you charge up in the bars?"
After I'm told of the ridiculously low price I'm being put on, I say "thanks" and start to leave when then the price drops to little more than half.

I left, but now I don't know if I should have been flattered or insulted.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

Because it's usually an insult when an escort drops a price, but I don't know how the streets work on this exact issue


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I wonder...
> 
> Is Hussiebot Post-scratch Hussie?



That would be retarded, Hussie's universe is safe from the scratch if he could be affected by it then the kids running there would have been pointless.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> That would be retarded, Hussie's universe is safe from the scratch if he could be affected by it then the kids running there would have been pointless.



No, think about this.

The beta universe had its _own_ Hussie, who steadily updated Midnight Crew before presumably dying in the apocalypse.

The alpha universe has its own Hussie who has been steadily update Problem Sleuth 2.

Maybe one of those guys is/are Hussiebot?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 9, 2011)

I thought it was an Alternate uni Hussie as well.


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> That would be retarded



does this make it more or less likely?


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2011)

smh at this discussion


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> That would be retarded, Hussie's universe is safe from the scratch if he could be affected by it then the kids running there would have been pointless.


You know what you're saying is absurdly stupid when noob calls it retarded


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2011)

most of noob's posts in a alternate universe are spot on and genius.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 9, 2011)

HUMAN TROLLS TIME
or is the correct term troll humans?


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2011)

blonde terezi
that's a new one


----------



## Monna (Dec 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So I was on the bars the other looking at this minimally accepting piece of post highschool jailbait, having a nice time, having a drink, talking to her when suddenly the conversation of going to one of our places came up, and lo and behold, I am let known this is a prostitue I've been talking to
> I go "welp, this was nice, sucks to have dignity though, but out of curiosity, how much do you charge up in the bars?"
> After I'm told of the ridiculously low price I'm being put on, I say "thanks" and start to leave when then the price drops to little more than half.
> 
> I left, but now I don't know if I should have been flattered or insulted.


If the price was that low, you should have payed her to so something ridiculous and outlandish but not fuck her. Tell her that it turns you on but you were born with balls though you lack a dick and that it looks disgusting down there. But then you have to deal with the issue of letting strangers into your house which is a bad idea. Just like everything I just said.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh god Feferi has lost her teeth.


----------



## Monna (Dec 10, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Oh god Feferi has lost her teeth.


At least Nepeta still has one tooth.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 10, 2011)

DAT GODTIER


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2011)

> Your battle stats predictably go haywire. You accrue so much YOUNGSTER GUMPTION it's basically insane. Nobody should ever mess with you.
> *
> Not even me.*



Jade confirmed for stronger than Hussie bot who is fast enough to react to lightspeed objects.

But how strong is Hussie bot in relation to the other Hussies.

Also they still have at least 1 level of god tier left. Makes me wonder if Vriska managed to Max out God tier, as well. Though that might not be needed since she's she's in a 3 way tie for 3rd strongest while in Ancestor mode.


----------



## Monna (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh Jade. You've grown so much. Sayonara Kansas~


----------



## Platinum (Dec 10, 2011)

Hussie bot .


----------



## Magic (Dec 10, 2011)

damn i got a lot to catch up on......


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2011)

Which brings up power levels.

LE
Jade
Jack-PM-AMVriska
FGs
God tier of time and space
Other God tiers
Gamzee 
TrollBK
Liz
Kanaya
Eridan
Sollux
Other trolls and Adults
RBro
Brobot
Jake
RMom
Jane
Hat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2011)

Am I the only one who finds Jade's sprite kinda weird looking? =/

Also largely agree with that list.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah I think her hair looks shorter or like it's been tied at the back.

Also I wasn't sure where to place the Safe, and the book. I mean they've both killed things, so they have better feats than Mom and Jane, but John was lower level than Jane when he started killing imps so it's a bit of a toss-up.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2011)

Also the chances of this ever happening are so close to 0 it's an asymptote, but I wonder if the last level of god tier will be.

Lord/Lady [Insert Lastname here]

Just to fuck with people who will go, When Jake goes god tier and maxes his level he will become lord english LOLOL XD. Actually I could see Andrew troll with that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2011)

You forgot the Fridge and the Tub


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2011)

OH SLOWPOKE.JPG

NOW I GET THE SAYONARA KANSAS

Since she's wearing ruby slippers


----------



## Monna (Dec 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Am I the only one who finds Jade's sprite kinda weird looking? =/


It's just you.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2011)

> Your battle stats predictably go haywire. You accrue so much YOUNGSTER GUMPTION it's basically insane. Nobody should ever mess with you.
> 
> Not even me.



I saw this more a concious decision rather than "he's isn't strong enough".


----------



## mali (Dec 10, 2011)

Jade-Sayonara Kansas

>Strong as fuck


----------



## Magic (Dec 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Am I the only one who finds Jade's sprite kinda weird looking? =/




Yeah she needs a big long dog snout 
and some bacon bits and bones in her mouth


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm surprised none of the ranks were dog puns.


----------



## Magic (Dec 10, 2011)

Her max level will be a hundred and one dalmatians


----------



## Monna (Dec 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I saw this more a concious decision rather than "he's isn't strong enough".


If Andrew tries to fuck with Jade she'll take over the story.


----------



## Magic (Dec 10, 2011)

the irony here is really ripe


----------



## Cadrien (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys, guess what?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Just two left


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2011)

That's what, Doom and Hope?


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2011)

The release pairs have sort of been thematic, I've noticed.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the hope symbol and the doom one... not a huge fan of the shirt color though for hope.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The release pairs have sort of been thematic, I've noticed.



Huh didn't notice till you said something but your right they all seem to coincidence. 

Blood and Rage are the only ones left. All and all I'd say they're pretty cool designs if I picked one up it would probably but the heart one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2011)

The Godtier Echeladder looks pretty cool compared to the normal Echeladder.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2011)

I just realized, Knight of Time

Time of Night


----------



## Platinum (Dec 10, 2011)

Opposite themes all up in this bitch.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2011)

ok, so I think we'll have all the 12 god tiers at some point
breath, light, space x 2, and time x 2 = orig kids and aradia and kanaya
hope and life = jane and jake
rage, doom, blood, and mind = gamzee, sollux, karkat, and terezi
which leaves void and heart for bro and mom respectively (unless hussie trolls me)


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 10, 2011)

Ordering Doom Hoodie at the speed of light.

Take my money Pumpkin.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 10, 2011)

Intermissions galore .


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2011)

If they are talking normally how is it that John's words still isn't speaking with perfect Grammar, I mean I get why from a story telling perspective that won't change but from an in story POV that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2011)

>Act 6 Intermission 1

>DialogLog

My horseshit runneth over.


----------



## WhoElse (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it's time for another strongest character list. And of course I'm not going to make it. Mmhm.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >Act 6 Intermission 1
> 
> >DialogLog
> 
> My horseshit runneth over.



My point exactly I'm not saying it needs to be removed but it just doesn't make sense from a story standpoint.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2011)

If it was called a DiaLog, I'd be perfectly happy with it.



WhoElse said:


> I think it's time for another strongest character list. And of course I'm not going to make it. Mmhm.



With less living characters, it's pretty easy.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lord English

Jack, PM

John, Jade

Dave, Rose (ytbs)

Gamzee

Aradia

Other 4 trolls

Dad

Hussie, Ms. Paint

Post-scratch kids

Lil' Cal

WV, Slick


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

WE'RE NOT IN KANSAS ANYMORE


----------



## Extasee (Dec 10, 2011)

FUCK BOONDOLLARS THAT SHIT IS FOR BABIES.

Man, now I forsee thousands upon thousands of badges. As far as the the can see. Of course, I'll need ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd say Jade is definitely a tier higher than Jack.

She's FG+Sprite+God of Space

None of Jack's teleport stabs would work and sprite gives Jade ability to beam spam (like killing all life on earth, blowing up an asteroid bigger than texas beam spam)

This makes Jack's universe killing red miles look pathetic in comparisson.

In raw power only maybe English may be stronger. I'd argue Jack may be more skilled but Jade is undoubtedly more powerful.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

yeah but then again, Jack won't attack her


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2011)

Jade could probably beat Jack, but Jack is probably stronger in terms of potential power.

Jade and Jack are both Green-Sun-indestructable, but Jack is a  natural killing machine with a cool sword and red miles, while Jade is sort of new to it and shrank all the planets and stuff sorta spur-of-the-moment.

I dunno.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 10, 2011)

Classic Hax vs Raw Power dealie here.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 10, 2011)

This is what I expected Brobot to look like.

Also I hate coloring


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> If it was called a DiaLog, I'd be perfectly happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LE
 Jade
 Jack-PM-AMVriska
 FGs
 God tier of time and space
 Other God tiers - possibly Although for all we know Rage is like really broken and shit
 Gamzee 
 TrollBK
 Liz
 Kanaya
 Eridan
 Sollux

 Other trolls and Adults (Bro>Mom=Dad)

 RBro
 Brobot
 Jake
 RMom
 Jane
 Hat


----------



## Platinum (Dec 10, 2011)

Troll BK would be stronger than gamzee.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 10, 2011)

Remember he would of turned everyone's minds into goo with his psychic shockwave if not for the thousands of aradias. He smokes any troll h2h.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh right, Actually that makes me wonder if God tier Aradia could do the barrier by herself, I mean based on holding off Jack she seems stronger than her thousand strong doomed army.

Also HEC is probably beastly.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





noobthemusical said:


> LE
> Jade
> Jack-PM-AMVriska
> FGs
> ...






Half of these people either don't exist or are already dead.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2011)

And that doesn't take away from the fact that they were powerful when alive.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> And that doesn't take away from the fact that they were powerful when alive.



Pffft!

If they were so powerful, then they wouldn't be dead now!

That's like nominating Teddy Roosevelt for Greatest Man of 2011


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

lol I got Aradia redromming Aradia

Now using this as my Homestuck art motivator


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 11, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> lol I got Aradia redromming Aradia
> 
> Now using this as my Homestuck art motivator



I got Eridan <> Dave.

I have NO MATERIAL.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 11, 2011)

Dave and Eridan having hipster convos would have been boss.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 11, 2011)

Sollux <> Tavros


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

My ships are so sincere you gaiz








Still think it needs more tongue


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone rep KH I gotta spread.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2011)

eridan <> jade

hahaha nope


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2011)

terezi <3< tavros

so one-sided smh


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2011)

Update

Mostly a recap but the last couple of pages are funny


----------



## Monna (Dec 11, 2011)

So many Wizard of Oz references


----------



## mali (Dec 11, 2011)

Red shoes, do your thang!


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 11, 2011)

They have seen the face of GOG! They should have punched it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 11, 2011)

In the extended metaphor Robo Hussie is the tin man with no heart!

Hmm someone should suggest to HSG to send him a human animal heart, I mean it's probably cheaper than the $300+ they spent on those Dragon Dildos.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> If they are talking normally how is it that John's words still isn't speaking with perfect Grammar, I mean I get why from a story telling perspective that won't change but from an in story POV that doesn't make sense.



Same reason the Trolls talked with all of their quirks in the Alterniabound flash and why John had his quirk when he was talking to Grimdark!Rose during the flash where they met up at the castle.

Or rather: why is this bugging you NOW?


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> In the extended metaphor Robo Hussie is the tin man with no heart!
> 
> Hmm someone should suggest to HSG to send him a human animal heart, I mean it's probably cheaper than the $300+ they spent on those Dragon Dildos.



While that would make more sense, he is clearly making himself out to be the wizard.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Same reason the Trolls talked with all of their quirks in the Alterniabound flash and why John had his quirk when he was talking to Grimdark!Rose during the flash where they met up at the castle.
> 
> Or rather: why is this bugging you NOW?



I think it bugged me before, but really It's cause AH called attention to it. I mean it won't make me like the comic any less. It's not so much annoying as weird.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> In the extended metaphor Robo Hussie is the tin man with no heart!
> 
> Hmm someone should suggest to HSG to send him a human animal heart, I mean it's probably cheaper than the $300+ they spent *on those Dragon Dildos*.



Wat? When did this happen?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 11, 2011)

A while back they sent him 2 Dragon Dildos and a crappy stuffed wolf's head. And a gift card.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> A while back they sent him 2 Dragon Dildos and a crappy stuffed wolf's head. And a gift card.



-simulation demon dongs

-wild animal's severed head

-gift certificate to Crackerbarrel


...Seems like sort of a mixed message?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 11, 2011)

Lol. Hussie.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 11, 2011)

The reason Hussie is using this robot is because if the kids saw Hussie directly it would probably cause some sort of paradox.

Or something.


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Someone rep KH I gotta spread.



OK!

oh wait =[

doh

gonna catch up on the like 30+ updates or so I skipped right now....o.o


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

pfffhaaaaaa


yes

yes

ive become a true tumblrbot at last

with anons running through my bloodstream

and memes running through my wiring

hopy shit someone else other than me reads tog

imnottotallyalone.gif


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2011)

mom needs to hurry and do more things


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

Tried it again.

Got Sollux <3 Vriska.

My crackship of the day.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

Right after I crank out this piece of shit



Damn you ship generator


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 11, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Right after I crank out this piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you ship generator



>moirails

>touching tongues

wut


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

>Rereads update
>Finally registers mention of Vriska
why hussie why



Crossbow said:


> >moirails
> 
> >touching tongues
> 
> wut



ya just gotta draw the first thing that comes ta mind man


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh god Skotty whyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sylar (Dec 11, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Oh god Skotty whyyyyyyyy



Gonna go ahead and post the last panel for that. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Eridan's story always ends the same.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The REAL voice inside Gamzee's head
KILL THEM ALL GAMZEE




Now that I think about it more, Eridan or Jake would've probably made more sense.

Maybe Eridan with Messiah?



Sylar said:


> Gonna go ahead and post the last panel for that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The only true ending 


































Damn crackships

I cant think of anything for Solvriska

At all


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 11, 2011)

KH can you draw Vriska in Jolyne clothes ? :33


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

To sate the current God Tier Eridan Craze



KizaruTachio said:


> KH can you draw Vriska in Jolyne clothes ? :33



I'll see what I can do


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 11, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> To sate the current God Tier Eridan Craze



Dammit, he's dead.

Jake isn't dead why not him


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

Hope Hoodies. Tumblrs going crazy is why.

Derp derp trends derp.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 11, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Hope Hoodies. Tumblrs going crazy is why.
> 
> Derp derp trends derp.



Again, why not Jake


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

Because I joined tumblah after the Jake rush.

Dont worry I have lots and lots of Robro and Jake slashstash I just haven't gotten around to uploading yet.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 11, 2011)

I mean, it's god-tier _and_ Jake combined.

Tumblr should be all ova this.

And yet, all I can find is Fairydan as far as the eye can see.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 11, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> I'll see what I can do



YATTA !

If I had a drawling pad I'd draw you Josuke Sollux.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

Since I can't get Katie his all time dream, a Vriska cosplayer, Ill get the next best thing. A pic of cosplaying Vriska. With choice of bulbuous head growth.





















This is gonna be a pain to trace and color but at least im motivated


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 11, 2011)

So much justice in those pictures I will set this as soon as Christmas is done.  

I can't rep you though  , maybe I'll just give you  god tier in the RP.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 11, 2011)

We all have dreams, I suppose.

Also, Jingle All the Way was a lot better than I was expecting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 11, 2011)

I still think Jojo stuck goes like this

Johnathan: Jake
Joseph:Karkat
Jotaroave
Josuke: Sollux
Giorno: Kanaya
Joylene:Joylene
Johhny:Tavros

Dio: LE
Cars: ( I don't know GHB maybe ?)
Kira: Eridan
Pucci: Doc Scratch
Funny: HIC

Man once Christmas comes and I can get a tablet or something we should do a whole line of fanart. :33

EDIT: Just realized KH basically made me a fucking Christmas gift.  Such a fucking bro


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 11, 2011)

Fixed the problem with the shoulder perspective.

smh how did I not notice it before.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2011)

Update

FUCK YEAH! Timeskipped Jade & John!


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2011)

hero of hope is like some Legend of zelda rip


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 12, 2011)

Everyone on Tumblr flipping their shit over Dave being legal. 

Also



Can't wait for cagey john and jade.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2011)

1 yard = 3 light years
Hussie~ 2 yards in height

Meaning, Hussiebot is 3.52709989 ? 10^13 miles tall from their perspective.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

> JADE: so, bec was able to teleport anywhere in the universe he wanted in an instant, much faster than light
> JADE: jack was able to do this too, within our session, and then when i inherited those powers from jadesprite, so could i
> JADE: but we could only teleport locally
> JADE: which means, bec could jump to anywhere in our universe, but not to another universe, or into a session
> ...



So massively FTL Jade and Jack at best now.

Also



Mind derped into submission.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2011)

homestuck.jpg


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 1 yard = 3 light years
> Hussie~ 2 yards in height
> 
> Meaning, Hussiebot is 3.52709989 ? 10^13 miles tall from their perspective.



So I guess either the trolls will spend 3 years getting to the sun (very unlikely) or Dave and Rose spent 3 years in the sun relatively speaking. Or Aradia and Dave could age people up with time powers.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2011)

INB4 Hussie has Jack fly to the meteor and blow it as a way of explaining why the Rkids only think the 4kids are coming. **


----------



## Sylar (Dec 12, 2011)

PM vs. Jack Noir go go go.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 12, 2011)

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlnyjw5LUj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2011)

Also oh /co/ you never fail me



> what about all of the hot threeways John, Jade, and Davesprite are going to have to pass the time
> 
> Davesprite could just accelerate their journey any time but he knows this is his best chance to get laid


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Also:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlnyjw5LUj0[/YOUTUBE]



WHY WHY MUST YOU ALWAYS NINJA ME!


Also what's serenity saying?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2011)

Also note the word fuck is between Rose and Vriska. Oh John being alone with Jade is gonna be hell for you.


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2011)

on dear timeskip kids?


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> WHY WHY MUST YOU ALWAYS NINJA ME!
> 
> 
> Also what's serenity saying?




*Spoiler*: __ 



YOUSUCK
...

No seriously that's what it says. Check it out


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2011)

haha, serenity shouting "you suck"


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2011)

HEAD CANON


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 12, 2011)

Time dilation is a harsh mistress.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2011)

ha. Come spend a day, in the emerald shitty.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 12, 2011)

Calling it now:

"Dave, how long were we in the Green Sun?"

"like three years i think"


"SOLLUX WHEN DO WE GET THERE?"

"in ab0ut 0ne 0r tw0 sweeps, i guess"


----------



## shit (Dec 12, 2011)

well, they have planets to chill on, so it's not like they'll be super bored for 3 years


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2011)

They got all the time in the world.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2011)

Dave sprite could just transport them 3 years into the future. But you know that's 3 less years of him possibly doing it with Jade so I doubt he will.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2011)

they're thirteen year olds
Hoq bad can it get?


Oh that's right. Damn. Baby colonel sasacre here we come


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yeah. Also assuming it takes the trolls 3 years to get there poor Sollux standing around powering the meteor for 3 years, I'd rather have some weird time powers age them up instead.

Also poor Kanaya 3 years with no possible love interest. Although I guess Terezi is bi.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2011)

shit said:


> well, they have planets to chill on, so it's not like they'll be super bored for 3 years


True! They do have Davesprite to entertain them!


----------



## mali (Dec 12, 2011)

PM vs Bec




I smell beef.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 12, 2011)

Jojotalk + Update = crappy shoops

RIP BSlick


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2011)

Hahah the fuck lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsGkaISZrwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 12, 2011)

Guys.

John and Jade are siblings, guys.

GUYS.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_efTiBal4w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 12, 2011)

Also, I don't think Jade can shrink/grow thing in this universe


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

She never really alluded to that other than her speed locks at Lightspeed without being boosted by the Green Sun. Not to mention she's currently going further away and all the stuff she shrunk are still just that.

Anyway, her Godtier Echeladder stat boost would make her stronger in the long run.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Also, I don't think Jade can shrink/grow thing in this universe



She should be able to as that's her own god tier power.

Teleporting is the only thing she can't do.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2011)

Jade has to be able to shrink and grow stuff, its part of her basic space manipulation powers

oh look she just broke the 4th wall and gave me a boner.


----------



## God (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone have ideas who's hand this is?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2011)

She's not 16 yet


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Anyone have ideas who's hand this is?



Cancer frog.


----------



## God (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah yes 

I thought the both of them were annihilated by Noir and Snowman though.

Either way, we are about to see some insane shiiiieeeetttttt from PM.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2011)

What's a cubey doing in these parts?


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2011)

He reads mspa.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2011)

Well yeah obviously .

But cubert is not allowed here .


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Guys.
> 
> John and Jade are siblings, guys.
> 
> GUYS.



What is i*c*st.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What is i*c*st.



shame and lust all mixed into a nice bowl of fuck


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Ah yes
> 
> I thought the both of them were annihilated by Noir and Snowman though.
> 
> Either way, we are about to see some insane shiiiieeeetttttt from PM.



The hand is all that's left.

Duh.


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What is i*c*st.



baby don't hurt me


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2011)

Outcest is bestcest


----------



## shit (Dec 12, 2011)

cest it turnways


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Outcest is bestcest



This man knows what's what.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Dec 12, 2011)

0    _     0


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2011)

cest la vie


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 12, 2011)

Because the original host is full of spinning weiners
\
Also 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2011)

uhhh just no :/


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2011)

....

God damn it mspa fandom...


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 12, 2011)

What if PM and Jack charge at each other and they both pass through to the Green Sun?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2011)

One panel update.

Bad ass Yin Yang Tumor face off.


----------



## Monna (Dec 12, 2011)

Shit's gonna go down


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2011)

Update

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2011)

oh hussie, you so silly


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2011)

And then they porked.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 12, 2011)

new update


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2011)

:/ I knew they were going to like each other due to the stare he gave.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

Daww...


----------



## Monna (Dec 12, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2011)

<3<  x <3 = bad romance


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2011)

Incoming Equius/Aradia parallel ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2011)

So guys any good pornstuck of BNxPM


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2011)

Hopefully get some doggy style by christmas. Jade would be proud.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

Thirstbuckets


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2011)

I would give a very shiny rep to anyone that were to get me that Yin/Yang update sig sized (with WV removed/blacked out).


----------



## Monna (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd rather not think about the potential porn.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2011)

took a little more fucking around than I expected


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2011)

That's not really sig sized TV .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah well I don't care anymore, resize it yourself


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2011)

Resized it. The filesize isn't too big right?


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2011)

that size is right.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2011)

Kinda slow tbh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2011)

That's what I thought too, so I tried dicking around with the times, but it didn't work out so I restored it to Hussie's 0.19 for everything default


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it's fine.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually you're right, the original is definitely faster. But when I save it and open it with photoshop, each frame is set to 0.19 seconds.

Dunno what to do about that


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2011)

you can change that I believe....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2011)

Change it to 0.1

Most of Hussie's stuff is that iirc


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2011)

Btw.

Its fun thinking of things from Jack's perspective.

Over the course of two days he's:
Killed the woman he hateloved
Ascended to Acehood
Slayed the king
Decimated Skaia
Ascended to Godhood
Went on a murder spree
Met up with the girl you unconciously loved (Jade)
Saw her tragically killed
Escaped the nullification of the session
Escaped the nullification of the universe
Went on a murder spree through 14 planets
Was trapped in a timelock
Nullified the universe

Basically he's been a wrathful psychopathic god on a rampage and suddenly he sees an equal in every sense of the word.

A mad dog god if you will.

Of course he's going to fall in love at first sight.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)

It keeps transpirin'


Anyway, you can kinda understand Jack's perspective. If you suddenly had god level powers of destruction, what else would you do with them?


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Btw.
> 
> Its fun thinking of things from Jack's perspective.
> 
> ...



WOWZA

all of that in 2 days? damn


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2011)

Well technically a day and a half.

Since all the stuff in the kid's session is supposed to be all on 4/13

Plus the 10:25 in the troll session.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2011)

Jack Baeur Noir.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2011)

blood and rage are out. As well as sufferer and spirograph pendants.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> blood and rage are out. As well as sufferer and spirograph pendants.



wooo !



Sylar said:


> Jack Baeur Noir.



That dog is _(huh!)_ indestructable.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2011)

Only 20 bucks for some sburb bling? not bad


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 13, 2011)

Want.

Pumpkin why you no take my money.

Also



He needs a hug.

Right after John gets one when he discovers that Vriskas gone, his grandaughter/grandmother is dead and his dad doesnt recognize him.. damn you sadstuck.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlnyjw5LUj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2011)

actually wish it was cheaper 

but eh Andrew gotta make dat money


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

called it
Jack Noir lusts for the fare mail bitch


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 13, 2011)

which is faster?

standard domestic or priority shipping?


----------



## geG (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEEEEEET BROOOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

also Geg answering that above question would be fantastic but still

SWEET BROOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm betting now someone will die in a bloody mess.

And Hussie will put that sound effect.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet Bro .


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh man, I just met another Homestuck fan.

That is to say, I met her months ago breifly but found out recently she reads Homestuck.

I'm so psyched.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 13, 2011)

oh yeahhhhh

Just ordered the rage and blood got tiger hoodies as well as Sufferer pendant.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> oh yeahhhhh
> 
> Just ordered the rage and blood got tiger hoodies as well as Sufferer pendant.



I think I'll get the spirograph pendant.

And my trusty space hoodie has served me well.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 13, 2011)

Eventually I'll probably get Hope, Doom, and Heart

for the shits and giggles


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2011)

Blood's is pretty awesome.

Not sure about rage .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2011)

The Sufferer pendant is pretty badass.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2011)

Cities In Dust is a beast Homestuck fic. It just needs to be updated.

Link removed


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2011)

Considered sufferism pendant. It wouldn't be "homestuck" enough.

At least not enough to spend $20 on.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 13, 2011)

already spent the money on it. 

I was willing to blow money on Homestuck stuff this week. special thing came up downstairs at work and they offered the first employee to volunteer to clean for two hours (while still getting regular pay) forty bucks. for two hours of work. fuck yes.

plus the blood hoodie is a Christmas gift from my family so fuck yes again.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2011)

Definitely considering the Spirograph.

If I was a Cancer, I'd definitely get the Sufferer one.


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

I think they tried too hard with the Rage symbol


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2011)

shit said:


> I think they tried too hard with the Rage symbol



I feel the same about the hope symbol.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah me too.

Personally a stylized fist is what i was thinking it was going to be.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> Personally a stylized fist is what i was thinking it was going to be.



Hope or Rage?

I'll assume Rage.


Also:

*Spoiler*: __ 







> HELLa Jeff?IS PREHAPS sits in the left-hand of satan. HELLa Jeff sees sweet bro suffering in pain all the time but he does not do anything about it?.THIS IS WHY HELLA JEFF WATCHES SWEET BRO FALLS DOWN THE STAIRS WHILE HE WATCHES!! he is also caused of sweet bro?s pain. he pushed sweet bro down stairs and calls him mean NAMES! HELLA JEFF?IS AN ABLEIST (this is a new word i learned i dont know what it means)!


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I feel the same about the hope symbol.


it's just wings, but yeah
they're both too extravagant and the odd ones out
mind too kinda


Platinum said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> Personally a stylized fist is what i was thinking it was going to be.


or just a jagged scribble


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Considered sufferism pendant. It wouldn't be "homestuck" enough.
> 
> At least not enough to spend $20 on.



You should ask plat to shoop a santa hat on that avy.


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

plat, shoop a santa hat on my avy pl0x


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> Personally a stylized fist is what i was thinking it was going to be.



That would have looked cool, I  was only disappointed by the blood to be honest; it just looks out of place compared to the other ones. 

I was hoping for something more like this.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2011)

Plat, please shoop a santa hat on my avy. 

Maybe my sig too if it isn't too much trouble?



shit said:


> it's just wings, but yeah
> they're both too extravagant and the odd ones out
> mind too kinda



Mind's cool. It's a simple synapse, stylized just enough so it's distinguishable as a homestuck icon.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 13, 2011)

The best page in the book

Also I need to get me a Sollux avy for christmas


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> The best page in the book
> 
> Also I need to get me a Sollux avy for christmas



"nearly as beautiful as my own"

Oh god, Hussie.


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

my book should be coming any day now :>


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2011)

Holy fuck homestuck calendar.

It's like they _want_ all of my money.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2011)

Jack you fucking pussy. Serenity's calling him a Coward btw


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2011)

Poor Jack doesn't know how to talk to girls.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2011)

Awww

I wanted a 

CANT ABSCOND BRO


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw. 

PM reseaths her sword regretfully.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Poor Jack doesn't know how to talk to girls.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuG_fTwoUoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Dec 13, 2011)

lol jack and it's nice to see all the heroe's symbols


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

looks like it's time for more troll deaths


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2011)

It's never not time for more troll deaths.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2011)

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ^


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2011)

shit said:


> it's just wings, but yeah
> they're both too extravagant and the odd ones out
> mind too kinda
> 
> or just a jagged scribble




mind is fine just a circle with three squiggles ....
that is like saying heir is really complex


the rage symbol doesnt even make sense....

hope symbol looks like angel wings sooooo ya makes sense


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 13, 2011)

It looks like rage was more for Gamzee himself rather then his title.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2011)

jajajajjaja ya


cute


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah hope is a little elaborate but then so is the prince of hope .

I dig blood though, better than the drop i thought it was going to be.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2011)

shit said:


> plat, shoop a santa hat on my avy pl0x



I'm not at home right now but i'll do it first thing tomorrow .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2011)

That reminds me. I need to do that with mine.

One I'll have with a Yamulke and one with a Kwanza hat. Who should be the jew, Wade or Bosh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2011)

Update.

Translate please. Posting from fone lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah fuck you guys.

Slow fuckers


It was

"Please...

Help him!!!"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ah fuck you guys.
> 
> Slow fuckers
> 
> ...



Typing in morse code is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 14, 2011)

It's hard. It's hard and no one understands.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't even bother, far more obsessive people will have done it for me by the time I want to read it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2011)

And usually you're here to copy paste that for us.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 14, 2011)

and look at what happens without me. You get nothing done.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2011)

No I just get it done 13 minutes late


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2011)

Now concerning the update:

I don't particularly think anything can be done to help WV.

But if anything can, it'd probably be PM teleporting onto the asteroid asking for help and Kanaya having 'died' of a similiar injury may be able to help through rainbow drinking.


I'd put that theory as 'rather unlikely, approaching noob's crackpottedness' though...


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I didn't even bother, far more obsessive people will have done it for me by the time I want to read it.



100% true


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 14, 2011)

shit said:


> looks like it's time for more troll deaths



And once again I am correct about something I don't want to be right about. Evil Aradia here we come.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> And once again I am correct about something I don't want to be right about. Evil Aradia here we come.



Haha yeah right

But really, there's like three people who can save WV right now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 14, 2011)

Pshh It'll never happen

Though you know people thought DaveSprite was dead, and I was called crazy for thinking he was alive, Hell I could probably find the posts, and guess who was right. But then I wanted to be right so that doesn't really fit...

So hey lets talk about RJohn


> He'd be Sasacre's kid.
> 
> So he'd be raised by the Empress, still the shouta to her nurturing psychobitch.
> no, he'd be Sasacre's kid.
> ...


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2011)

There you go .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2011)

Can you link me some of those stocks Plat?


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2011)

wow so much christmas cheer. its heart warming


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 14, 2011)

lol Old Man Hussie

@noob: Crocker was Poppop's Grandmother. i*c*st is *beyond *out of the question.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Plat could I get a avy shoop of this with the christmas hat?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> There you go .



How's mine coming?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll do em when i'm at home again .


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 14, 2011)

> superchalmers asked:
> What was the thought process behind the Hero of Rage symbol? It seems to be heavily inspired by Gamzee, whereas all the other symbols don’t seem to show much resemblance to their title bearers.
> 
> 
> Yes, for the most part, I kept all designs conceptually distinct from the characters they correspond with. But the Rage symbol was sort of the one exception. Since he’s more of a wildcard, I thought it would be funny to tie that one a little closer to Gamzee in some obvious ways. Both color and theme. It’s the arcane iconography equivalent of an angry clown face, and somewhat mockingly reminiscent of juggalo face paint. Anyone who wears this shirt is either proudly or inadvertently parading around as a faux-juggalo. This is what I wanted.



Well that answers that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2011)

> bluhbluhthisisgarbage asked:
> What do Heart powers do?
> 
> Maybe we’ll find out later??????
> ...


Haha oh Hussie


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 14, 2011)

> kayhohohotics asked:
> For the trolls, are there different blood colors besides the ones that the trolls in the comic have, or are those all/most of the blood colors?
> 
> All of the troll race’s blood colors are accounted for by characters in the comic, except for one.
> ...



Hello there UU


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 14, 2011)

> Why do you like to Kill all the characters everyone loves?You are a heartless man.
> 
> To make room for the 48 squiddles I’m about to introduce, and then kill.



>Implying he isn't dead fucking serious.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 14, 2011)

> ambitiousbard asked:
> Is it essentially canon that the released hoodies are the only titles within sburb/sgrub? Are there others besides the ones that have been established?
> 
> I keep talking about these 48 squiddles which I am going to slaughter heartlessly, so unless those poor squiddles are doubling up on classes, I would say that the possibility that there are more than 12 is a solid MAYBE.




Also huge bullshit time dilation answers.


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2011)

LOLOLOL IF ONLY I WASNT REP SEALED


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 14, 2011)

> are you done with the troll dildos yet?
> 
> Who said anything about dildos? I just said they were sex toys.
> 
> ...



Okay so what we do know of trolls is that females have boobs, males have at least 1 dick and 2 balls.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 14, 2011)

> zippkat asked:
> So, let’s talk about Karkat’s dick. Is it like, an actual dick? Do both genders of trolls (as we’ve guessed) have them same gentalia? Are they like humans, only.. grayer? Tentacles?
> 
> I literally typed like a 6 paragraph response to this, going into tons of graphic detail. But then I noticed your name doesn’t have an H in it, so I deleted it all. Sorry.



       .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2011)

Update

Lol that was pretty fast Sollux.

(Unless of course we discover that THREE YEARS LATER...)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

what is this arrow to the knee noise?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Skyrim shenanigans.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

so I should be playing this game?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll tell you after New Years.

/getting it then myself


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

I use to be god tier like you

but then I took a red miles to the knee


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

lol Sollux, ram that meteor in to the sun.


----------



## geG (Dec 15, 2011)

Mistuh Sollux, he dead


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh wow lol. Would suck to be a Sollux fan right now.

I'm still waiting until we see the page that says "DEAD."


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor Karkat now your other bestfriend is dead, but your possible lover, your best bro, and your best gay are still with you.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

His eyes are still black-and-white. 

He must have _some _non-zero life level.

Of course, he's still going to die because that's what being doomed means, but...

Still...


edit: oh man next panel is kanaya licking the blood off of his body calling it now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

HE WAS SUCH A GOOD FRIEND! T_T

He Is Also A Very Delicious One. *Animated flash of her licking and sucking the blood*

W4Y TOO SOON! >:0

And all the while Gamzee just stands there stoned as hell.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

lol gamzee
still riding that bro-hug high
probably has a rock hard boner too


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

Just saw fan art where Karkat is still treated as distinctly shorter than Terezi, and far shorter than Sollux, JEGUS fanartist.

Karkat and Terezi are roughly the same height and sollux is shorter than Kan and Gam.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Oh wow lol. Would suck to be a Sollux fan right now.



I'm sure all two of them are crying their eyes out.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

Forgive me


[Note it's NSFW!, and the last page has straight up penis, but the first one is less revealing than allowable sigs.]


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## mali (Dec 15, 2011)

poor sollux ;_;


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Forgive me
> 
> 
> [Note it's NSFW!, and the* last page has straight up penis,* but the first one is less revealing than allowable sigs.]



Why am I not surprised you would post something like this?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

>More or less pornstuck with significant amount of booty from the ladies of homestuck

I can fap to this.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

Shameful man smh =]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Forgive me
> 
> 
> [Note it's NSFW!, and the last page has straight up penis, but the first one is less revealing than allowable sigs.]


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 15, 2011)

im just

going to cry in this corner

weh

weh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

just go to nudestuck and get it over with you degenerates


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

I bet the other half dead Sollux will come drifting over not long from now.

Heh. His eyes match his shoes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

/googles Nudestuck

WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL US SOONER??????


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

because I didn't want to be an enabler


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

also enjoy that gamzee


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> just go to nudestuck and get it over with you degenerates



homestuck doesn't arouse me 

this fetish is the equivalent of someone saying Meg Gryphon turns them on or simpson porn.

shame shame shame


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

hentai is bettah


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Luckily many Pornstuck fans are hentai fans so they look much more like hentai than the porn you mention.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

Rem doesn't want to know about our 3dpd


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh man, this is some raw, uncut bucket tier right here.

It's been a while...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

I appreciate the fact you all instantly admit you went there


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I appreciate the fact you all instantly admit you went there



_I_ didn't.

Don't plan to, either.


I've heard rumors.

...Wicked rumors.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

of course you have


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

3d pig disgusting


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

the tasty and smell of real vagina....

can't describe in words.

especially unwashed vagina....its fishy? meh\


tastes salty and good tho....


man I should probably delete this post or something


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

RemChu said:


> the tasty and smell of real vagina....
> 
> can't describe in words.
> 
> ...



So much bucketry...

It's basically CRAZY.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm sure all two of them are crying their eyes out.


Bahaha so true. I just know of one of my friends and Hopper.


RemChu said:


> the tasty and smell of real vagina....
> 
> can't describe in words.
> 
> ...


You can't. I quoted it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

rem's always this way. Perma-stoned


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

No that is called genius.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

Vaginas are glorious. That post was in the right.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> You can't. I quoted it.



And I beat you to it.

BAM!


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> And I beat you to it.
> 
> BAM!


In my head canon I see this as the highlight of your day


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't believe we have reached this level of bucketry when there's only been like 12 hours without an update.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

good update


----------



## geG (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww yes. It's happened.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> In my head canon I see this as the highlight of your day



D:<

Oh wait update


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I can't believe we have reached this level of bucketry when there's only been like 12 hours without an update.




I AM THE PROPHET

IT IS ME


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

karkat's such a queer


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

How would you react if you just saw your best friend die twice >:?


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

hug one of the chicks


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Terezi will lick Dave while Kanaya licks Sollux's corpse. 

I can't see it any other way.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

Sollux is fine now? I guess I can accept that as something that I missed.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

feels good to see the trolls and original kids again.....

so good

to be reunited


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Sollux is fine now? I guess I can accept that as something that I missed.



NO, remember, that's his ghost. 

He was half-dead, so his dead half wandered out of his dream bubble to chat up his ex.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> NO, remember, that's his ghost.
> 
> He was half-dead, so his dead half wandered out of his dream bubble to chat up his ex.


I see. I sorta skimmed the very end of act 5. It felt sorta slow compared to the awesomeness of what act 6 has been so far.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

shit said:


> hug one of the chicks


Moirail lol.

That shit is tighter than any matesprite.

Besides, if he hugged Terezi, she can't exactly look up and say oh hey there, since she's blind lol.

Also I doubt she can 'see' very well what with the green sun flooding the place with green appleyness.

Its funnier with Gamzee going, and this is my headcanon,

"its muthafuckin aite, Karkat mah bro. )

CHILL THE FUCK OUT.

see look up."


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah, it's a good scene
just makes karkat come off as a total queer is all
and you know karkat's original main moirail was kanaya


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

RemChu said:


> feels good to see the trolls and original kids again.....
> 
> so good
> 
> to be reunited



Countdown to sloppy make-out sessions begins in t-minus 10 seconds.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Note how when Gamzee points, Karkat and Kanaya look.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Dec 15, 2011)

I like how Gamzee doesn't even give a darn.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

shit said:


> yeah, it's a good scene
> just makes karkat come off as a total queer is all
> and you know karkat's original main moirail was kanaya



Because Karkat hatelusting after John wasn't queer enough. And Kan was never his moirail, that was just fanon and you know it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

Fucking Sollux couldn't you have stood closer to Aradia so we could find out where she ranks in tallness levels.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Fucking Sollux couldn't you have stood closer to Aradia so we could find out where she ranks in tallness levels.



Sollux was already next to Aradia.

...Was I the only person who read all panels?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

They weren't really unless I missed one it wasn't in hero mode or he was clearly far behind her. Like in Cascade he was too far behind. Okay in Cascade not too far, but I'm still Iffy on calling her taller.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Countdown to sloppy make-out sessions begins in t-minus 10 seconds.



I think you mean countdown to the one(s) among them who is/are secretly a servant of Lord English betraying the rest.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I think you mean countdown to the one(s) among them who is/are secretly a servant of Lord English betraying the rest.



Noob stop being dumb.

English only enslaves mature women.


Also 'countdown' and 't-minus' in the same sentence is pretty redundant.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Because Karkat hatelusting after John wasn't queer enough. And Kan was never his moirail, that was just fanon and you know it.



but this is queer that we mere humans can wrap our heads around

kan <> kar was about as canon as you could get
I'd look up the convo if I was Geg and he wasn't inactive


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Noob stop being dumb.
> 
> English only enslaves mature women.
> 
> ...



Implying godlike powers couldn't let English make them look mature.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

wow lol at some fans

Noob " can't you stand closer so we can find out her tallness level" 

seriously mang....seriously


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

The odds for sloppy makeouts?

3 to 1 is what vegas is currently posting.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 15, 2011)

Since Sollux already broke the law of being able to leave the dream bubbles, maybe hes going to get the tiger too?


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

Sollux god tier would be nice....he has been through a lot of shit after all


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

Sollux gets half a god tier .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Spoiler alert: AH draws them all the same height whenever possible so he doesn't have to worry about the consistency thing.

Maybe Gamz is that much taller than Karkat? But I think it was more the whole dramatic thing of wanting to have Kakart sobbing into his chest.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh Sollux fans you guys are always hilarious keep smoking the good shit KH.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sollux gets half a god tier .



It's always nice witnessing how upset you are by Sollux since he's everything Eridan is not. Powerful, liked, successful with ladies, alive.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's always nice witnessing how upset you are by Sollux since he's everything Eridan is not. Powerful, liked, successful with ladies, alive.



Eridan is stronger than sollux, not sure if you mean liked by fans or by the trolls themselves.

The other two things.... fuck you aussie boy .

Let me be a passive aggressive fuck in peace.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Platinum <3< Hopper?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I think you mean countdown to the one(s) among them who is/are secretly a servant of Lord English betraying the rest.



As the guy who originally came up with the evil Aradia theory I think that ship MIGHT of sailed. I only say might because on the off chance it happens I can still take credit for it.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Fucking Sollux couldn't you have stood closer to Aradia so we could find out where she ranks in tallness levels.


Aradia is taller then Sollux, I imagine.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Platinum <3< Hopper?



.... what?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol I don't even hate the jets. I went to see Sanchez play when he was at USC even.

You don't know me at all KT smh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

tis the season for giving grief


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

Silly Cross 

Platinum <3<  Tim Tebow


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

Also why you guys discussing my romantic leanings ?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Silly Cross
> 
> Platinum <3<  Tim Tebow



Wow KT.

You are the exact definition of wrong this time.

I was one of the first on dat Tebow wagon .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol I don't even hate the jets. I went to see Sanchez play when he was at USC even.
> 
> You don't know me at all KT smh.



Well Plat we don't talk about sports anymore, and I was thinking of Sunny instead of you. Those Dolphins got smacked.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

*Waits for the Obvious Plat <3 Kobe*


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Did somebody mention the Jets?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wow KT.
> 
> You are the exact definition of wrong this time.
> 
> I was one of the first on dat Tebow wagon .


my friend straight up said Tebow is one of his fav QBs. I think he's a lot of hype right now tbh, I mean where's Cam's love huh ? He's obviously better  

But seriously I think he runs to much to be taken as seriously as a great QB. At least be like Vic and be balanced.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Waits for the Obvious Plat <3 Kobe*



Derp  

Obviously It was Plat <3< Baby Bron Bron.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

Also I know for a fact KT <3< The Pat's Secondary is canon .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> my friend straight up said Tebow is one of his fav QBs. I think he's a lot of hype right now tbh, I mean where's Cam's love huh ?
> 
> But seriously I think he runs to much to be taken as seriously as a great QB. At least be like Vic and be balanced.



Yeah maybe Tebow would pass a little more if he didn't have the worst receivers in the league bar none .

Hell that last game before tebow tebowed his teamates dropped at least 6-7 easy ass passes.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

Plat <3 the big game


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2011)

And besides Tebow is a fucking great runner, he sunk Revis island .

He barrels through guys unlike vick.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also I know for a fact KT <3< The Pat's Secondary is canon .



Man we'd be 14-0 if it wasn't for our butt fucking secondary. We have the 2nd best QB in the league, the least you can do is block his god like passes.  



Platinum said:


> And besides Tebow is a fucking great runner, he sunk Revis island .
> 
> He barrels through guys unlike vick.



Yeah but Vick gets through gaps better.

Soon Billy Brady and Branch will show Timmy and his ponies how a real offense does it.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

MORE SPORTS FOR THE SPORTS GOD PILE.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wow KT.
> 
> You are the exact definition of wrong this time.
> 
> I was one of the first on dat Tebow wagon .


Bitch please.

I've been on that wagon since 2007.

/goes to UF lol


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

I've hated him since 07
but not anymore, since he proved all the critics wrong and is making a huge splash in the supposed "big leagues"
he's really shown a lot of commentators the fuck up


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

I like how every time a Pats fan says something about a butt team the response is "You're a bandwagon"   

I can't help the fact my team has been to the play offs 7 (well I guess 8 now) years in a row. Brady got that Godhand bro.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

shit said:


> I've hated him since 07
> but not anymore, since he proved all the critics wrong and is making a huge splash in the supposed "big leagues"
> he's really shown a lot of commentators the fuck up



yeah timmy's pretty cool I guess just a little overrated


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sports as far as the eye can see.

It's like you chumps wandered into a yard and have known nothing but years of bitter havoc famine.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Sports as far as the eye can see.
> 
> It's like you chumps wandered into a yard and have known nothing but years of bitter havoc famine.



You could wear a Wes Welker  set Cross and I can wear a Tom Brady one.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

I love in when this thread turns in to a sport pile


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You could wear a Wes Welker  set Cross and I can wear a Tom Brady one.



*google translate*

*sports-to-english*

"Welker plays for the New England Patriots"

Oh, FUCK THAT.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *google translate*
> 
> *sports-to-english*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Update


Its like John is watching Jade TV 

I guess he now knows those two got tiger.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Dec 15, 2011)

So does Johny boy know the truth yet?


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

John's face is priceless.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> John's face is priceless.


John's derp faces are the face of Homestuck.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

pretty emasculating for John
he has peasant level god powers in comparison


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

tho I guess making planets shrink and teleport is even more impressive
makes you wonder why he's even so surprised


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

shit said:


> tho I guess making planets shrink and teleport is even more impressive
> makes you wonder why he's even so surprised



He's surprised because of what he saw you dummy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

I remember when people said Jade was the worst. 

Those people must feel pretty wrong  right now.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I remember when people said Jade was the worst.
> 
> Those people must feel pretty wrong  right now.


Jade was always the best. Tied with Vriska.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

Have I ever mentioned how right you fucking are, because I feel like I need to say 24/7.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Jade was always the best. Tied with Vriska.


Nah.

I for one found the start of Act 3 fucking boring.

Made me dislike Jade for a while.

And Vriska never was the best.

Lol almost typed breast instead of best.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> And Vriska never was the best.
> 
> Lol almost typed breast instead of best.



Freudianism ahoy.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wow KT.
> 
> You are the exact definition of wrong this time.
> 
> I was one of the first on dat Tebow wagon .





Platinum said:


> Yeah maybe Tebow would pass a little more if he didn't have the worst receivers in the league bar none .
> 
> Hell that last game before tebow tebowed his teamates dropped at least 6-7 easy ass passes.





Platinum said:


> And besides Tebow is a fucking great runner, he sunk Revis island .
> 
> He barrels through guys unlike vick.



Tebow talk in my MSPA discussion thread? 







































[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMK9FKMG3Nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2011)

sports.gif


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

Sylar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMK9FKMG3Nc[/YOUTUBE]



All he does is win

>Team is 8-5

>Has like the one of the lowest passing yards averages in the league

Fuck you ESPN.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 15, 2011)

Tebow is 7-1 KT.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2011)

Well his average is still butt


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah the patriots are a solid team. I love being from Massachusetts


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Fuck the Pats.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 15, 2011)

Tom Brady murdered JFK.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Its weird, I like the Celts (when they aren't facing the Heat) but hate the Pats.

Pats fans are bigger douches I suppose. That might be a part of it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 15, 2011)

We've actually got to something that's not bucket tier related. Hold on to this, I swear to gog hold on to this or I start punting people.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 15, 2011)

Update

It's coming

It's comingIt's comingIt's comingIt's comingIt's comingIt's coming


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

JADE: well
JADE: you could ask them now if you want
JOHN: really?

AWWW SHIT

I'm bracing for when John finds out Vriska's dead.

It'll probably be the derpiest sad face ever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Though I'd prefer it to be that he finds out sleeping and finding her on a date with dead him lololol


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 15, 2011)

4kid log

yes

yes


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> 4kid log
> 
> yes
> 
> yes



Trolls as well, though down one patron Troll.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Update
> 
> It's coming
> 
> It's comingIt's comingIt's comingIt's comingIt's comingIt's coming



lucky I can't rep 

Kid


----------



## Sylar (Dec 15, 2011)

Tom Brady's dog fighting operation is at least 10 times the size that Michael Vick's was.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2011)

Sylar wtf lolol 

u jelly?


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 16, 2011)

I wonder how Davesprite is doing.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 16, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Sylar wtf lolol
> 
> u jelly?



Tom Brady ritually sacrifices 7 Nigerian orphans every 2nd Tuesday of the month.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 16, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> I wonder how Davesprite is doing.



Well you see Jade knows he's on the planet. So you know when she and John engage in their incestuous love making she'll stare right at the planet, and he'll know it's him. And every once in a while while John is passed out from the love making but Jade still feels a little frisky. She'll unshrink him and they'll fuck, but of course she'll never let him come, always shrinking him back into the planet before he has a chance. This pattern will continue for 3 years. After that when the planets unshrink, and they land on it the kids and trolls, will find it cover in white rivers, and a mountain of dead skullfucked pieces. On top they will find a being no longer, teenager, no longer half-bird game construct. He will be the incarnation of sexual frustration.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2011)

What

the fuck

did I just read


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 16, 2011)

Noob's fetishes.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 16, 2011)

Also Jade likes Dave suck me shipping balls bitches.


----------



## Monna (Dec 16, 2011)

lol shipping


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Well you see Jade knows he's on the planet. So you know when she and John engage in their incestuous love making she'll stare right at the planet, and he'll know it's him. And every once in a while while John is passed out from the love making but Jade still feels a little frisky. She'll unshrink him and they'll fuck, but of course she'll never let him come, always shrinking him back into the planet before he has a chance. This pattern will continue for 3 years. After that when the planets unshrink, and they land on it the kids and trolls, will find it cover in white rivers, and a mountain of dead skullfucked pieces. On top they will find a being no longer, teenager, no longer half-bird game construct. He will be the incarnation of sexual frustration.



Oneotrix Point Never


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm quite serious about it honestly. Or well at least the sexual frustration part.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 16, 2011)

You lot need to stop enabling him.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2011)

yfw John mistakes Kanaya or Aradia for Vriska


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You lot need to stop enabling him.



Oh TV you know you like it when I am enabled.



Crossbow said:


> yfw John mistakes Kanaya or Aradia for Vriska



I don't think he will.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2011)

I most definitely did not need that insight on your past experience with emasculating girlfriends


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I don't think he will.



But you're you.

So...


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> But you're you.
> 
> So...



Yeah but I've been right about things too.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Tom Brady ritually sacrifices 7 Nigerian orphans every 2nd Tuesday of the month.



And he's a dick about it too.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Are we still talking bout sports gaiz?



noobthemusical said:


> Well you see Jade knows he's on the planet. So you know when she and John engage in their incestuous love making she'll stare right at the planet, and he'll know it's him. And every once in a while while John is passed out from the love making but Jade still feels a little frisky. She'll unshrink him and they'll fuck, but of course she'll never let him come, always shrinking him back into the planet before he has a chance. This pattern will continue for 3 years. After that when the planets unshrink, and they land on it the kids and trolls, will find it cover in white rivers, and a mountain of dead skullfucked pieces. On top they will find a being no longer, teenager, no longer half-bird game construct. He will be the incarnation of sexual frustration.



But he doesn't even have a di-

ah, giant torso tentacle, right. Gotcha.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2011)

Why is that from Homestuck Jokes..?

Oh WAIT.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2011)

>Eridan
>Half-time

Heh.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2011)

Someone needs to muzzle noob.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Someone needs to muzzle noob.



Plat are you home yet?


----------



## God (Dec 16, 2011)

What.. the


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2011)

Right now... yes Crossbow .


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Right now... yes Crossbow .



Okay then maybe could you please shoopify my sig?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry Cross, I don't know how to shoopify gifs.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sorry Cross, I don't know how to shoopify gifs.



Okay that's cool.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 16, 2011)

Hop on MSN sometime, I want to talk to you.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sorry Cross, I don't know how to shoopify gifs.



I just noticed that guy that's getting crossed up in Plat's sig doesn't have a Santa hat. I think this makes it 10x better then it already was.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hop on MSN sometime, I want to talk to you.



Gonna assume that this was directed at Plat.


----------



## God (Dec 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I just noticed that guy that's getting crossed up in Plat's sig doesn't have a Santa hat. I think this makes it 10x better then it already was.



El oh fucking el


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 16, 2011)

yeah it was.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I just noticed that guy that's getting crossed up in Plat's sig doesn't have a Santa hat. I think this makes it 10x better then it already was.



.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2011)

I want a christmas set


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2011)

You magnificent bastard, you.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 16, 2011)

Still waiting on Santa Spades.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2011)

Let me try to do that now .


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2011)

you better watch out
you better not cry
Don't you wack that snout
And I'm telling you
Santa Slick is burning
Your town


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2011)

So much holiday spirit.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2011)

All these yule tide carols and decked halls.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 16, 2011)

*SS: Wear Santa's hat.*

You are already wearing Santa's hat you fool.

Soon these punk kids will learn to show you some respect. You made this holiday what it is after all. Wasn't nothin' but gifts of sticks and rocks before you got here.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2011)

Glad you like it .


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Update

Oh god hussie

oh god

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2011)

JOHN: you are like a furry now, but not really the weird kind that people on the internet like to have sex with in their imagination. 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 16, 2011)

> JADE: i have the population of five planets to keep me company!
> JOHN:
> JOHN: that's right.
> JOHN: that makes it seem not so boring i guess.
> ...



Davesprite gets forgotten yet again


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh that John.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 














John Egbert, master of tact

jegus what sort of sites did he go on to learn about that shit at 13


----------



## Sylar (Dec 17, 2011)

I really hope John finds that Vriska is dead on Christmas.


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2011)

> *JOHN: isn't that a contradiction though?
> JOHN: if there are limits to your powers, you can't exactly be OMNIpotent, can you?
> JOHN: more like...
> JOHN: semipotent.
> ...



Fucking lol. Also, I'm guessing Hussie lurks the OBD based on the bolded, cuz that's exactly the kind of argument someone like Endless Mike would try to make 



And not to be weird, but this kind of seems like a subtle hint at John having a raging boner, complete with sperm cell


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 17, 2011)

Never change, dude, never change.










But yea, that's exactly what I saw at first


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2011)

Hussie is on his *shipping* business again 

Ba-dum tsh


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









And now I must go retrieve my thinkpan from the bucket it seems to have nestled itself in


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2011)

Ahaha oh Hussie.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 17, 2011)

The test itself was tedious, but it's cool to see the results.

Agent of Keys~


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 17, 2011)

HELLO HOMESTUCK.JPG


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2011)

hahaha godDAMN hussie how do you even make an update that's that good


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2011)

I hope that bucket makes Karkat snap. Ohoho


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

Karkat is so kay.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 17, 2011)

The bucket hits Gamzee in the face. He snaps again and slaughters everyone.


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The bucket hits Gamzee in the face. He snaps again and slaughters everyone.


The amusing part about this is that Hussie would love to make it happen.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2011)

What about Nannasprite and Jaspersprite?


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What about Nannasprite and Jaspersprite?


People cared about Jaspersprite since when?


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> People cared about Jaspersprite since when?





);


----------



## Sylar (Dec 17, 2011)

No one cared about Jaspersprite. Only about what he had to say to Rose.

Well except Nepeta fans but they don't count.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2011)

Sylar said:


> No one cared about Jaspersprite. Only about what he had to say to Rose.
> 
> Well except Nepeta fans but they don't count.



MAN

WHAT

EVER


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2011)

Nepeta has fans now >:?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 17, 2011)

Nepeta's hypothetical fan(s).

Statistically someone probably likes her.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2011)

So Karkat is going to be dumbounded while a bucket cums into his face.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2011)

B2ties everywhere are flipping tables

What the hell have I fumbled into this time


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh John so culturally insensitive

Well I'm sure the trolls will have fun with it anyway.


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

ill never get used to nun tier dave


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol. Buckets.


Crossbow said:


> B2ties everywhere are flipping tables
> 
> What the hell have I fumbled into this time


I read this as "Homestuck Sex *Trips*" and thought like this some fan orgy thing.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 17, 2011)

AHAHA Davesprite .


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2011)

Mali said:


> ill never get used to nun tier dave



It's a coif, dammit.

Like a knight?


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

its looks like a fucking condom that was used to fuck a virgin on his head


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

I might set this.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 17, 2011)

And then Tumblr exploded with the JohnKat

for as far as the dash could go


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2011)

Just wtf lol....really good pic ^


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

InsertGamzeerapeface.jpg


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2011)

Mali said:


> InsertGamzeerapeface.jpg



Sort of a pleonasm...


----------



## shit (Dec 17, 2011)

lol, tavros walking around


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol, a ginger blood with two friends...


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh man.

What if none of the trolls catch the bucket 

cause they're so grosed out

and it just flies off into space


----------



## Sylar (Dec 17, 2011)

It flies off into space never to be seen again...

Until the very end where it cold cocks Lord English causing his defeat.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2011)

Taaaakeeee onn meeeee

Taaaaakeeeee me onnnn

I'llll beeee gooooneee

In a day or twooo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2011)

Sylar said:


> It flies off into space never to be seen again...
> 
> Until the very end where it cold cocks Lord English causing his defeat.


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2011)

Dave will become the Pimp Slayer. It will be him.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 17, 2011)

The greatest destiny.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 17, 2011)

Dave gonna be slaying pimps left and right.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 17, 2011)

Gonna drop them like they're hot.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 17, 2011)

Pimp Slayer...
Andrew himself said that Lord English is kinda like a pimp.

DAVE WILL SLAY LORD ENGLISH!


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Pimp Slayer...
> Andrew himself said that Lord English is kinda like a pimp.
> 
> DAVE WILL SLAY LORD ENGLISH!


That would be ironic.


----------



## shit (Dec 17, 2011)

all these formalities *__*


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2011)

So it's kind of like, since Lord English is indestructible and completely impossible to beat, the kids are going to the universe he cam e from to kill him before he descends.

Or something.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So it's kind of like, since Lord English is indestructible and completely impossible to beat, the kids are going to the universe he cam e from to kill him before he descends.
> 
> Or something.



That would be impossible since he is already here. 


Anyway, I laughed out loud at Hotpotato Butterfingers.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2011)

Awww, I'd kinda gotten used to waking up to an update posted in the middle of the night.

Sayud faec @ the lack of one.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh man I thought of something.

White is fighting for creation and black for destruction

AND YET white text (Doc Scratch) aspires toward the destruction of universes, while black text (Hussie) creates them.

COINCIDENCE?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 18, 2011)

Man it feels good to finally be 18.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh man I thought of something.
> 
> White is fighting for creation and black for destruction
> 
> ...


Plausible. But I think it's more going for the whole him being a cueball thing.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

It would explain why Hussie was the one to kill him and why their confrontation was so epic.


EDIT: SPEAKING OF WHICH

A reckoning in the alpha session would not be needed since the player were born in the beta session.

So, maybe Prospit wins and the meteors don't happen? 

It's a stretch considering the sparkle above D???'s house, but still...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2011)

Well for one the Skaia is being imported so idk if there will be a skaia in the new one and a reckoning to be had.

There's no real reason for a reckoning given that the reckoning was necessary in the last but not necessary here.

who knows lol


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2011)

Lol      wut


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 18, 2011)

I want a flash game.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I want a flash game.



Great Christmas present?

Or is it, in fact, THE GREATEST Christmas present?

Edit: SBaHJ minus SB


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 18, 2011)

KARKAT: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. 

Glorious.

And shut the fuck up noob I can already hear you squealing like a preteen woman


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

oops update

Handmaid to the master of death


----------



## Sylar (Dec 18, 2011)

Hearing them talk about a corpse party just makes me think of Donald Love from Grand Theft Auto and his 'corpse parties'.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

Kanaya's gazing at Rose

in a similar way to how Gamzee is gazing at Dave.

Hmm...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2011)

> ARADIA: oh!!!
> ARADIA: sollux lets do it!
> SOLLUX: what.
> ARADIA: the corpse party!
> ...


Oh my god that is morbid.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2011)

> ROSE: Then, presumably winded by all the deeply ironic catharsis, she gets drunk and passes out on the couch.


BEST. MOM. EVER.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2011)

> TEREZI: H3 1S 4 M4N W1TH 4 FR1GHT3N1NG SKULL FOR 4 H34D 4ND 4 T3RR1BL3 HYPNOT1C GL4R3
> TEREZI: 4LL TH3 L3G3NDS S4Y H3S GOT TH1S SUP3R FOXY H4NDM41D TO DO H1S D1RTYWORK


Huh. So Lord English is the god of death in troll culture. Figures.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh god lol @ Gamzee and Kanaya having lust eyes for Dave and Rose respectively.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

I like to thinj Karkat was going "FFFFF" the whole time and he just lost it at the end.


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2011)

lol @ both gamzee and kanaya being too bashful to talk


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder if his FUUUCK is related to the convo or if its from the incoming bucket


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh man I just found the craziest Homestuck-themed texture pack for Minecraft.

It is just so... everything.

It's called Skaiacraft and I'm loving it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



THE BUCKETS OH GOD


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 18, 2011)

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT GUYS!

ANDREW STOP FUCKING WITH ME AND OTHER THEORIST! ARA-



Taurus Versant said:


> KARKAT: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.
> 
> Glorious.
> 
> And shut the fuck up noob I can already hear you squealing like a preteen woman



Oh TV you know me so well.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2011)

CORPSE PARTY!


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

For future reference:

morbid =/= evil


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 18, 2011)

What if Gamzee throws Kanaya into the sun because she's undead and technically a corpse.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2011)

I swear to god Noob...


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What if Gamzee throws Kanaya into the sun because she's undead and technically a corpse.



Come, now. That's not funny OR logical.

You're losing your edge, methinks.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 18, 2011)

> DAVE: oh my god we are never going to stop fucking with each other are we
> DAVE: even without computers



No, no you're not.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Come, now. That's not funny OR logical.
> 
> You're losing your edge, methinks.



I dunno I think it would be somewhat hilarious, as long as he doesn't suddenly fail.

Also I still can't get over Gamzee face as he stares at Dave.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2011)

KanRose les-smooching, GamDave hatesnogging, buckets flying out of the sun. 

Karkat's worst nightmares coming true.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 19, 2011)

Aradia is so :33.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 19, 2011)

I told you bro I told you about Aradia's cuteness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 19, 2011)

Update


GAMZEE: naw brother, i was just about to all say for you to try and get your settle down on, maybe.
GAMZEE: ( 

AHAHA Gamzee moirailing Karkat now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 19, 2011)

Dammit, Karkat quit flipping the fuck out, you're embarassing yourself.

Though I guess its coming up that the pail is lobbed.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 19, 2011)

KARKAT: OK THEN, LET'S START PITCHING DEAD PALS INTO THE LIMITLESS INFERNO. MY CURIOSITY WAS TOTALLY FUCKING SATED JUST THEN! 



Karkat with dat first impression .


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2011)

Ahahaha yes

I want me an avatar of that Karkat flail


----------



## Sylar (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 19, 2011)

This page right here, encapsulates what is so fucking amazing about homestuck.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 19, 2011)

And the one above that post


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 19, 2011)

Kanaya's face it's just perfect


----------



## Platinum (Dec 19, 2011)

First we had dancing hussie, now we have flailing karkat.


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2011)

Amazing updates


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 19, 2011)

Not that the past updates were hilarious, but damn it I want to know if we're throwing corpses into the sun or not.

Also I wonder if it really is anxiety or if Karkat is experiencing some actual chemical/physical/psychic reaction to the sun.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 19, 2011)

Goddammit noob no.

Its called he's still flipping the fuck out over Sollux and the events.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 19, 2011)

Sunny I know that but it would be a nice way to sneak something in. I'm not saying it is what's happening I'm just saying it would be cool.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2011)

ROSE: It shouldn't be a problem. 
KARKAT: OH NO??? THEN WHAT'S THE PLAN NOW??? 
ROSE: It's simple. 
ROSE: We regroup, and then defeat him in person. 
KARKAT: OH! OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. 
KARKAT: FUCKING OH. 
KARKAT: AND HERE I THOUGHT THE NEW PLAN WAS GOING TO BE SOMETHING INCREDIBLY STUPID AND SUICIDAL. 
KARKAT: DID I SAY OH YET? 
KARKAT: BECAUSE THAT'S THE SOUND I MAKE WHEN I'M FUCKING RELIEVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope we never go back to the new kids


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 19, 2011)

I see Rose has inherited Vriska's selfconfidence.

Though in all fairness she was apparently right about being able to beat him >___>


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 19, 2011)

Karkat in panic attack mode.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkDoCbggbXI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Just gonna drop this off here.


----------



## mali (Dec 19, 2011)

Again, Karakt is kay.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 19, 2011)

Sylar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkDoCbggbXI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just gonna drop this off here.



THE REPS THEY DO NOTHING


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 19, 2011)

You know that sadly no matter how good it is it will never be better then the second one.

Because it has to live up to the hype created by the second one. And nothing can live up to that hype.
And also Catwoman isn't sexy, the hell is up with that.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sylar

More ninja than naruto


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> And also Catwoman isn't sexy, the hell is up with that.



Noob, what the hell is wrong with you


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Not that the past updates were hilarious, but d*amn it I want to know if we're throwing corpses into the sun or not.
> *
> Also I wonder if it really is anxiety or if Karkat is experiencing some actual chemical/physical/psychic reaction to the sun.



you seem a bit too fixated with corpses 

edit: fact you said that about catwoman is also worrying.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2011)

Sup folks, how's it hanging?

Just got caught up on my weekly dose of MSPA.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDRAlBBIKNM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah It's not that she isn't good looking but, she's not good lucking in the way that Catwoman is supposed to be.

It would be like if they made Thor built and muscular, but not Built like how Thor really is, it would be kinda weird.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Noob, what the hell is wrong with you



You'd be surprised, I went into the DKR thread and they all said Catwoman didn't look all that great. 


I promptly questioned all of their sexual orientations.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2011)

They also said that Tom Hardy was "too short" to be Bane.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2011)

They also said it was going to be the equivalent to Batman and Robin. 

I don't go to that thread anymore.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 











So morbid, yet so adorkable


----------



## mali (Dec 20, 2011)

Karkat:*Flail*


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You'd be surprised, I went into the DKR thread and they all said Catwoman didn't look all that great.
> 
> 
> I promptly questioned all of their sexual orientations.



Fandom is the worse
You'd be surprised at how hard they trash Doctor Who
Doctor fucking Who

Jeez


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2011)

What can they say  Dr.Who for the most part written very well. 

The only possible thing I can say is that sometimes the effects&costumes are low budget, but that's hardly the shows fault. But even then I can't really say that because the most recent season's special effects have been awesome as far as TV stuff goes.

Oh yeah the person who said all this shit about Anne Hathaway was wearing an Kristen Stewart set. smh


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2011)

I love Doctor Who's low budget stuff

It's so fucking charming and british


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2011)

THE WHOLE UNIVERSES DEPENDS ON WHICH WAY YOU CAN PROPERLY DRINK THIS CUP OF TEA

BUT DOCTOR THAT IS MAD

YES THANK YOU


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2011)

Not that far off.

I mean he needed tea to be able to recover from a coma at the start of series 2.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2011)

WE MUST TRAVEL BACK IN TIME TO MONGOL OCCUPIED RUSSIA IN ORDER TO RECOVER THE LOST TROUSERS OF LEONARDO DA VINCI'S NEPHEW, SHERMAN

DOCTOR THAT IS MADNESS

YOU'RE RIGHT WHAT AM I THINKING, WEAR THIS TURNIP, LETS GO


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2011)

Update

LOL

TEREZI: 1 4M SO SORRY YOU GUYS
TEREZI: W3 4R3 4CTU4LLY 4 LOT COOL3R TH4N TH1S!
DAVE: are you actually
TEREZI: ...
TEREZI: NO
TEREZI: NO W3 AR3 NOT


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 20, 2011)

> KARKAT: THANK YOU, DARK GODS! THANK YOU SO FUCKING MUCH!!! YOU WIN THIS ROUND! YOU WIN ALL THE ROUNDS APPARENTLY!!!!! THERE ARE NO ROUNDS EVEN. THERE'S JUST YOUR SLIMY TENDRILS, OUR NAKED BODIES, AND EPOCHS OF MOLESTATION.



KK needs to chill. It's just going to be 3 years stranded on a rock with Strider.

Also pervy Kanaya


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol @ Kanaya


----------



## geG (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm more concerned by that look Gamzee is giving Sollux's corpse


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2011)

Karkat


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2011)

> KARKAT: I JUST KNEW IT
> KARKAT: THIS IS MY WORST NIGHTMARE REALIZED
> KARKAT: WHEN WE FIRST FLED TO THIS METEOR I HAD THIS WEIRD FEELING WE'D WIND UP SPENDING FOREVER AT THIS MISERABLE PLACE, ASSUMING WE ACTUALLY SURVIVED.
> KARKAT: I'M ALMOST AFRAID TO ASK, HOW LONG IS THIS TRIP GOING TO TAKE?
> ...



Fucking


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2011)

Geg said:


> I'm more concerned by that look Gamzee is giving Sollux's corpse


I think he's thinking about corpse smooching it.

Or adding it to the head collection.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 20, 2011)

maybe he's just hungry. Kanaya clearly doesn't want it anymore.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2011)

She's too busy staring at Rose.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 20, 2011)

yeah she's hungry for something else


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

I am 0kay with all 0f this


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't get it why is kanaya dissing on all that mustard sauce?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> yeah she's hungry for something else


Well for one, she only had chickblood.

Fef's & Terezi's

So obviously she has discriminating tastes.


----------



## geG (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope she bit Sollux too


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> yeah she's hungry for something else


                                           .


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2011)

And as per usual Karkat continues to amaze in hilariousness


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Fandom is the worse
> You'd be surprised at how hard they trash Doctor Who
> Doctor fucking Who
> 
> Jeez



Who could trash Dr. Who?

Unless it's complaints about River trying to act sexy, she looks good but she isn't sexy.


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2011)

lol noob, I can't disagree


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2011)

I think you mean to say she looks good for her age.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

Geg said:


> Nope she bit Sollux too


Oh I forgot that.

I guess she's had her fill of mustard then.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 21, 2011)

FUCK YEAH KANAYA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

> ROSE: It's just that with the clarity afforded by my new abilities, it occurred to me just now that dead horse was likely the beautiful pet pony my mother gave me recently.
> ROSE: It was crushed to death by your newborn ass.
> ROSE: You bastard.



HAHAHA                .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

DAT

FUCKING

KANAYA 



> KARKAT: KANAYA WHERE ARE YOU GOING?
> KANAYA: Clown Hunting



Whatchu think TV? She wants to prevent desecration of Vriska's corpse I'd presume.


----------



## geG (Dec 21, 2011)

Kanaya vs Gamzee ROUND TWO


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure where this will go, but I'm rooting for Kanaya, even if the history of round twos for trolls is not great.


----------



## Didi (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol Gamzee


----------



## Sylar (Dec 21, 2011)

Shot to the Balls 2: Chainsaw Boogaloo


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2011)

I am still hoping Gamzee here's the HONKS while they are near the sun.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

WRECK HIS SHIT KAN !


----------



## mali (Dec 21, 2011)

Shit is about to go down, awesome shit.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 21, 2011)

Karkats going to have his handful with all the shipping 

and sollux totally planned to stay behind all along


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

Man I just know Noob is going to say something totally disgusting about all this before the next update.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 21, 2011)

> OH SHIT, BACK THE FUCK UP AND LOOK AT THIS TROLL.
> 
> *LOOK AT HER.*
> 
> ...



Noob's been one upped. Oh Internet


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

set me this shit

SET ME THIS AT THE SPEED OF GOG DAMN LIGHT


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

Just look at that face.

That's the face of someone who is tired of all this shit.

And she's all out of fucks to give to balance it out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

I just love the fact that her chainsaw is still covered in Eridan's blood


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

At first I was like this 




Then shit got real


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2011)

I will give kanaya credit for taking the initative for once .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

FLAIL PAIL


----------



## geG (Dec 21, 2011)

> this update


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

Karkat you so crazy.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2011)

That was amazing .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess the analogue would be getting a used condom to the face.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

I can see Dave and Davesprite just having the most chill bunp in history because of that move


----------



## Sylar (Dec 21, 2011)

It was everything I wanted it to be and more.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2011)

This fucking update. :rofl


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

>Frieza

why.jpg


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

whynot.gif


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

Why didn't Karkat dodge ?


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 21, 2011)

wweh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I'm surprised Karkat's head didn't fly off. Considering how fast the thrown pail was before porting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

Karkat confirmed for highest durability in the series.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2011)

What if next Panel Karkat is dead with a Broken neck?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

Karkat is the only one who hasn't died yet(and Terezi) so Sol's prophecy has yet to come true. So it's plausible, albeit weird.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What if next Panel Karkat is dead with a Broken neck?


Look how much he's flopping around with his flailing.

I don't think he can break.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2011)

Holy Crap too bad Rose's hair isn't an animal.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol check this out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Holy Crap too bad Rose's hair isn't an animal.


Too lazy to shoop. Its a snake.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2011)

What? Really?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

*dot dot fucking dot
*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2011)

Fucking. God. Damn.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2011)

That's super early.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2011)

HUSSIEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 22, 2011)

not buying it. Retroactively canon at best.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 22, 2011)

That proves nothing it could have been a stray detail that he decided to turn into a retroactive, foreshadow afterwards.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 22, 2011)

Fucking hivemind TV.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 22, 2011)

MSPA OBD Iluminati


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> not buying it. Retroactively canon at best.





noobthemusical said:


> That proves nothing it could have been a stray detail that he decided to turn into a retroactive, foreshadow afterwards.



Where the fuck is that no fun allowed Karkat image at ??????


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 22, 2011)

Fucking. Lol.

And heh @ sprite defacement


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 22, 2011)

Look at dem gray slacks. 


Karkat confirmed for 2nd highest swag level in the series ?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like a bug smashed on a windshield.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 22, 2011)

This has to be some embarrassing shit for everyone.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 22, 2011)

Well look at that update it's like fucking nothing happened.

HUSSIE SEEING THE BACK OF THE POSTER AT A BETTER ANGLE DOESN'T MAKE IT FUNNIER!


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA Karkat


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2011)

Shut up Noob.

That perfectly designed irony will let Dave know that out there

Somewhere

There is an equally purse lipped douchebag

And he's fucking with karkat at the speed of light.


----------



## Omnirix (Dec 22, 2011)

Find it a bit interesting that the rest of the trolls aren't shown to be particularly offended by the bucket as they stand around Karkat. Terezi and Sollux are somewhat understandable since they are blind. But not sure about Kanaya and Aradia. Before, Vriska couldn't stand the sight of it and heavily insists that John throw it away immediately.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 22, 2011)

After enough death and murder condoms everywhere probably wouldn't phase you either.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 22, 2011)

> DAVE: like oooh watch OUT death is coming for you hes got like
> DAVE: a SKULL and shit



I don't know why but I found this to be the funniest thing in Homestuck for a long time...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 22, 2011)

Pailkat now in stereo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 22, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I don't know why but I found this to be the funniest thing in Homestuck for a long time...



Funniest thing In homestuck to me was the "I COULD SHIT MILES OF RAGE SNAKE TO CHOKE YOU WITH" line.


----------



## mali (Dec 22, 2011)

Karkats bitch fits are all well and dandy, but now we can get back to Kanaya vs Gamzee Round 2  ...........i hope


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 22, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Pailkat now in stereo.



hahaha

oh god nick


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm in no hurry for gamzee vs kanaya
yesterday's update made me empathize with eridan fans, and I did _not_ enjoy that feel
you just can't beat kanaya in a mary sue off, she's simply the merriest sue there is


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 22, 2011)

shit said:


> I'm in no hurry for gamzee vs kanaya
> yesterday's update made me empathize with eridan fans, and I did _not_ enjoy that feel
> you just can't beat kanaya in a mary sue off, she's simply the merriest sue there is



"my character who's murdered numerous others and is suffering no repercussions is at risk from another character

THAT OTHER CHARACTER IS SUCH A FUCKING SUE"


----------



## Sylar (Dec 22, 2011)

Mary Sue somehow lost all it's meaning and instead has become the default term for "Character I Hate Isn't Hated By Everyone Else".


----------



## Platinum (Dec 22, 2011)

TV weren't you the one that was mocking me for saying that very same thing about gamzee ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 22, 2011)

No one actually uses it correctly anyway.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 22, 2011)

And yeah but see I acknowledge it's a thing. I just don't care.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 22, 2011)

Unless a character can be compared to the Twilight whore, who is the dictionary definition of a Mary Sue, it is not.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 22, 2011)

I would offer a rebuttal and support shit's position, but I would rightfully be seen as a biased and butthurt eridan fan so I won't .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 22, 2011)

>mfw I realize Gold and Purple are colors that symbolize royalty, Eridan is (obviously) royalty.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 22, 2011)

Gold and Purple is the colors of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2011)

I call her a mary sue cuz Hussie unabashedly cosplays as her frequently in the comic, so it's obvs that he identifies heavily with her
also I didn't say gamzee wasn't a gary stu


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 22, 2011)

Hussie's a virgo. That's why he does it because kanaya's his patron troll.

and don't even try pulling mary sue on that people constantly misusing the term is just fucking grating nowdays


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Unless a character can be compared to the Twilight whore, who is the dictionary definition of a Mary Sue, it is not.


need I remind you kanaya is a play on twilight


Taurus Versant said:


> Hussie's a virgo. That's why he does it because kanaya's his patron troll.
> 
> and don't even try pulling mary sue on that people constantly misusing the term is just fucking grating nowdays



YOU CAN'T CRITICIZE HER CUZ SHE'S MY FAVORITE

is what you're saying


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Gold and Purple is the colors of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 22, 2011)

aren't you just criticising her because she's targeting your favourite?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 22, 2011)

shit said:


> need I remind you kanaya is a play on twilight


Satire              .


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> aren't you just criticising her because she's targeting your favourite?


just putting those two things on the table where everyone can see them


Sunuvmann said:


> Satire              .



goes both ways

think about THAT


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 22, 2011)

Well now just time to find out if Karkat keeps the letter and years later tries to stuff it into the Orb because he totally misinterpreted the whole "We all Contributed it's contents" thing.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









> LEADING MORONS BY MOONLIGHT,
> COUNSELLING FOOLS BY DAYLIGHT,
> NEVER GETTING IN A REAL FIGHT,
> HE IS THE ONE NAMED SAILOR CANCER.






There goes KK's last shred of sanity.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 22, 2011)

So many feelings and emotions .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2011)

Popping in to point out neither Gamzee or Kanaya are sues.

You lot should feel ashamed of yourselves.

The closest sue character in MSPA has always been vriska and even then a sue isn't inherently a bad character


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 22, 2011)

Remember Tendou.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 23, 2011)

Tendou the fabulous
Tendou the grand
Tendou the stu

trolling kaGAmi to the last


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Sure Kanaya is a super awesome and rare jade blood with a lusii no one else on alternia had, in addition to being an undead glowly vampire who magically gained the ability to trash people leagues above her that she had no business beating but come on she ain't a sue guys .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

Karkat and fef's blood is rarer



Eridan was never stated to be special in anything. It's not like she beat Equius in a fist fight. 

All of the kids have lusii the others don't have 

I'll give you the vampire thing though


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

And that's not all needed to be a Sue


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

No, it was stated that Kan's lusus was never in the recorded history of alternia known to be one to choose another troll than her . The mother grub that is.

Fef's blood isn't rarer, their were probably a dozen or so with it during alternias history that HIC murdered when they grew up to challenge her for the throne.

We know for a fact that the other lussi are fairly common... well besides terezi's and Fef's I guess.

And what does Eridan have to do with anything ?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

Ancestors put a whole wrench in the rarity of Kanaya thing, her race just wasn't constantly seen, it wasn't unheard of 

Actually we don't know how many of any lusii there was, especially not karkat's who had to be extremely rare.

rebooted earth=/= alternia, we only ever saw one of each troll's lusus.

In fact before rescratched earth, we saw more Dragons than any other lusii 

You said she beat trolls she had no right beating, nobody who's ass she kicked was anything special to write home about. Well except Vriska, but vriska's inconsistent as hell.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

No because she was enslaved and probably had her history erased after the sufferer's rebellion. Nothing indicates they were common.

Gamzee in murder mode dealt out more damage than Vriska to the black king, Eridan casually trashed Sollux who was the third strongest troll easily before that. 

Come on Zen we both know that most of the lussi were fairly common . It's okay if you like a sue, we will accept you regardless .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

You mean gamzee who is "also" inconsistent as hell 

You mean eridan, the guy who got completely trashed by sollux, until he got the "wand"
Also the guy who made the least progress in the actual game? I'll remind you all eridan did for the entire time was kill angels, he never even left his world, except to challenge sollux, who whipped his ass 

And again, those aren't the only traits of A sue.

The "faults turn into victories" and "karma houdini" trait are more important.

But I'd love to see you make those accusations on her, especially the last one


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

He's inconsistent as hell because he was stoned off his fucking mind before that and because Kanaya was able to trash him, Vriska, and Eridan just because she could glow a little after death .

Yeah because he made his progress after the game, when he was able to tap into his abilities for the first time .

Besides he wasn't a weak shit before that, he was still in the top 6 fighters.

Well her fault about how she handled the vriska situation caused her to beat the shit out of vriska which caused vriska to fall flushed for her.... victory ?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Also another important sue trait is being liked by everyone in story.

Tell me who doesn't like Kanaya ? Hell even the author avatar cosplays as her .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sure Kanaya is a super awesome and rare jade blood with a lusii no one else on alternia had, in addition to being an undead glowly vampire who magically gained the ability to trash people leagues above her that she had no business beating but come on she ain't a sue guys .


>Rare blood

Most of them are rare and special flowers. I mean there's Karkat the mutant, Fef the empress, Eridan the royal. Hell, even the lowbloods are special with the ghost girl, the super powerful psychic and the guy who can control animals.

>Undead glowy vampire

Up until she became a vampire, she was the least special of the lot.
First consider these facts:

You have a world where everyone is nocturnal
Kanaya is the only one during the day for something different

Now if day is night, the 'monsters' would come out in the day neh?

Therefore its only logical for her to be one of those monsters.

Which brings us to the jokes.

1) AH is satiring Twilight and the sparkles
2) AH is making a glow in the dark joke

>Lusii no one else on Alternia had

Just like Karkat and Feferi right?

Then, please consider her sign.

Virgo. Her lusii was an obvious play on the virgin mary. What else would you have for the lusii of 'virgin' but a virgin of the means by which trolls reproduce?

Its pretty logical.

>Ability to trash people she had no business beating



Now combine speed with even regular strength attacks. If you run fast and kick, that's a powerful kick (F=MA). Same goes for punches. And same goes for the ability to yoink and debunk a science stick. Especially when you have surprise on your side.


Everything about her has been logical. She is a product of the circumstances with which her character exists.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also another important sue trait is being liked by everyone in story.
> 
> Tell me who doesn't like Kanaya ? *Hell even the author avatar cosplays as her .*


nope.avi.mp3.flv.swf

He wore that when the troll shirts were first coming out.

Naturally he wore the troll shirt that went with his zodiac sign.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

I like how sunny breaks down something that I was clearly being non serious about and ruining any humor to be had.

Oh damn the sky will fall down if I dare to poke a little fun at Kanaya and her fans, after all we all know you leave my fandoms alone and never poke fun at it .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Where's that Karkat nofunallowed.jpg pic when you need it?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

The difference is Kanaya is a great character and Eridan is a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

YOUR FAVORITES ARE SHIT MINE ARE AWESOME!!!

Thank you sunny for that irrefutable logic.

"Hey we can make fun of your troll all you want but leave our precious little glowing lesbian alone "


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Lesbians are awesome.

Forever_alone.jpg in character embodiment is not.

I dare say that is irrefutable.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

The logic of a heat fan.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Because characters that have flaws are bad kids remember that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 23, 2011)

I see you are all taking Plat seriously and actually allowing him to debate things.

Don't do that.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

Kanaya isn't even close to sunny's favorite troll Plat, you're grasping there. 

If you'd said that about me you'd have a point, but he largely never cared for her


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

TV, who's taking Plat seriously, everybody knows he's playing devil's advocate.

I was halfway to busting the Eridan jokes.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

So TV going to let Sunny join your Kanaya fan club ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 23, 2011)

and seriously would all you pricks stop doubleposting, it's obnoxious as fuck.

Don't quote me from yesterday Plat, I know, I'm almost as bad as the rest of you.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

How could you even begin to take me seriously when I ended every sentence with  or an ?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm still laughing my ass off at John's Sailor Moon thing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Because characters that have flaws are bad kids remember that.


Eridan's entire character was a flaw.

Really, what other personality did he have other than "guy who is extremely desperate which makes him kinda a douchebag"?


zenieth said:


> Kanaya isn't even close to sunny's favorite troll Plat, you're grasping there.
> 
> If you'd said that about me you'd have a point, but he largely never cared for her


Exacta.

She's pretty high because of her moments of awesome (and for a while Eridan was too). But he got his comeuppance.

My taste in trolls vary very easily. And are largely based on who is currently being awesome and who is being a whiny bitch.

Karkat is my favorite anyway. For shenanigans like we've seen recently.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Eridan's entire character was a flaw.
> 
> Really, what other personality did he have other than "guy who is extremely desperate which makes him kinda a douchebag"?



And?

I don't see the point.

I like Eridan, BECAUSE he is a violent, genocidal, neurotic fuckup, that everyone around him hates. That makes him compelling and interesting at least for me .

He behaved like a troll unlike most of the trolls .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

But Sunny

You are a whiny bitch


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Kanaya fans have to stick together though right Zeni ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 23, 2011)

I just wish there were more mspa fans that didn't need to nitpick and bitch about individual points as opposed to enjoying the entire ride


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

Sunny's not a Kanaya fan 

edit: Tv, how many "I'm quitting HS." posts have you found in it's run. I'm up to about 40 due to character related stuff alone.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 23, 2011)

oh you don't even count those. They're dime a dozen across the web. Every single one of them never fulfilled.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Nitpicking and bitching is what fans do .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And?
> 
> I don't see the point.
> 
> ...


Really? I just see him as a token case of sexual frustration.

Meh, I don't see him as truly trolling. More vindictive and petty. Seems closer to classic LOLOLITRULLU when really they're crying behind the screen.

What truly is a troll is someone who elicits rage for their own entertainment. In which case given the fact that she pissed off fucking everyone, Vriska'd definitely be the trollingest troll.


zenieth said:


> But Sunny
> 
> You are a whiny bitch


ohyou.jpg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 23, 2011)

nah Sunny, Plat's right. Eridan's character goes pretty deep if you look. I just think he's an asshole whose entire character pisses me off so I dislike him. But he does an excellent job of making me dislike him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sunny's not a Kanaya fan
> 
> edit: Tv, how many "I'm quitting HS." posts have you found in it's run. I'm up to about 40 due to character related stuff alone.


Indeed. I like her (and her fanbased sexual exploits) but she isn't one I'd fight tooth and nail for.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

Also, come on, plat. Even if sunny was a Kanaya fan, that doesn't mean I have to like or not insult him.

That's like asking me to accept Jinibea just cause he reads JJBA

edit: you see, that right there


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> nah Sunny, Plat's right. Eridan's character goes pretty deep if you look. I just think he's an asshole whose entire character pisses me off so I dislike him. But he does an excellent job of making me dislike him.


...and yet, he just wants to be loved.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Really? I just see him as a token case of sexual frustration.
> 
> Meh, I don't see him as truly trolling. More vindictive and petty. Seems closer to classic LOLOLITRULLU when really they're crying behind the screen.
> 
> ...



His goal since he was introduced was to commit genocide on the land dwellers, how is that sexual frustration at all ? 

Whatever, sunny gonna sun.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> That's like asking me to accept Jinibea just cause he reads JJBA


Is that person's username supposed to be a really fucked up attempt to spell Jinbei?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 23, 2011)

don't even ask sunny

please

just don't even fucking ask


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> nah Sunny, Plat's right. Eridan's character goes pretty deep if you look. I just think he's an asshole whose entire character pisses me off so I dislike him. But he does an excellent job of making me dislike him.



Yes. I'm not asking everyone to like him.

But you can't deny he is a compelling character, only behind vriska in his divisive nature.



zenieth said:


> Also, come on, plat. Even if sunny was a Kanaya fan, that doesn't mean I have to like or not insult him.
> 
> That's like asking me to accept Jinibea just cause he reads JJBA
> 
> edit: you see, that right there



I'm aware of the raigen effect .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh is it OBD history time?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> His goal since he was introduced was to commit genocide on the land dwellers, how is that sexual frustration at all ?
> 
> Whatever, sunny gonna sun.


Because he wanted Fef's attention.

Eridan: I wwant to kill all land dwwellers
Fef: Nooooo don't. 3: (

I'd bet that's his primary motivation behind his quest for genocide.

That and to interact more with Vriska through the whole doomsday devices.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

No he hated them and the only reason he didn't murder them was because it would upset feferi that much was true.

Everyone forgets the fact that he was a violently unstable megalomaniac just because he was a romantic failure. And once he lost hope and fef tried to stop him from joining jack he went ahead and did what he always wanted to do.

The romantic part only hindered him, he wasn't genocidal just to act out.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

> This discussion is as entertaining as Red's yo momma jokes



CD told me to post that .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm wondering why the fuck I came in here and found this discussion.

When I was expecting Sailor Moon shit.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

I sort of vaguely remember a month or two someone posting sailor moon sprite edits of every character.

That would be pretty relevant to post now, someone should dig it up .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Courtesy of CD, Zeni.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm pulling a noob.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

And then I found this.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my god that flash .

Well that was the plan I guess.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 23, 2011)

THAT WAS THE PLAN

    TO GIVE YOU A BONER

    AND YOU'VE

    G͖̜͊̑ͥ̓ͧ̅ͨÖ̶̝͖̮͕́̄̂̾̓̄T̵̗̪ͯ̈̓͂̇ ̵͔͓͕̅̎̿ͨ͆ͮ͘O̗̙̮͈͙͖͔̖͒̌Ń͖̱̣͎͎͋̿̒̿ͨ̈́ͣ̄̕͝E̬̲̟̘̫̩ͤͤ̉̚


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 23, 2011)

SO that update...THOSE EYEBROWS


Also that clickable bit.

Anyone got a translation for that last bit with the troll language?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 23, 2011)

THIS IS STUPID


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah I didn't even need to check to know it was that.


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2011)

Hahaha


Sloppy makeouts GO


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh god that flash

and that Nick Cage.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

Hussie was kind enough to give it to us in wallpaper size.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2011)

You know if Karkat and Terezi really are together this flash means he's got very little faith in her fidelity. What a wise boy


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2011)

Time to get my SICK FUCK on.

If Terezi and Dave start doing it and Karkat catches them will it turn into a three way, or will it become NTR?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't be stupid, Dave is not a homosexual


----------



## mali (Dec 23, 2011)

..........


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Don't be stupid, Dave is not a homosexual



So you're saying 100% NTR


----------



## Sylar (Dec 23, 2011)

ITT noob asks the hard stupid questions.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

Who is this Noob you speak of?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 23, 2011)

No one important.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 23, 2011)

Very well then, carry on.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Ahaha Rose's fucking eyebrows.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 23, 2011)

That fucking quarter smile Dave is rocking.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

1 page update

Karkat flipping the fuck out lol.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 23, 2011)

Everyone else doesn't even know what the fuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2011)

In his mind he's being NTR'd.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Update

Yay, back to PM's perspective.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2011)

I was going to say that although different the Jade in that pic was still oddly cute, but then I saw her Fingers.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

UPDATE

AWWW SHIT! PM'S GATEWAYING WV OVER

HOPEFULLY KANAYA CAN SAVE HIM


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2011)

Does Vampirism even transcend species, I mean I guess the standard form we have on earth does, but does Rainbow drinker do that too?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Does Vampirism even transcend species, I mean I guess the standard form we have on earth does, but does Rainbow drinker do that too?


It doesn't. Nor does it transfer from one Alternian to another.

But she's pretty much the de facto medic.

And she has experience with surviving a hole in the gut.


----------



## geG (Dec 23, 2011)

Do we even know if her bites really even do anything other than let her drink blood?

She's bitten Feferi, Terezi, and Sollux and none of them have become rainbow drinkers too


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think magically reviving as a bullshit vampire counts as experience at dealing with holes in the gut but w/e

Since he's a dersite you can probably just toss him in one of the laboratory machines to heal


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It doesn't. Nor does it transfer from one Alternian to another.
> 
> But she's pretty much the de facto medic.
> 
> And she has experience with surviving a hole in the gut.



How do we know this ? 

Plenty of vampire fictions show that a vampire can feed without turning. Assuming that a rainbow drinker is the earth equivalent there is no good reason to rule it out unless stated otherwise.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 23, 2011)

Though I'm not sure if it would work on a dersite, but I'm almost positive alternians can turn each other.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

I am totally fine with rainbow drinker WV if it becomes a thing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't think magically reviving as a bullshit vampire counts as experience at dealing with holes in the gut but w/e
> 
> Since he's a dersite you can probably just toss him in one of the laboratory machines to heal


That was a joke.


----------



## Didi (Dec 24, 2011)

What does Serenity say


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 24, 2011)

YOU THERE, MISS! PLEASE SAVE MY FRIEND!


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2011)

Serenity is very WV like


----------



## mali (Dec 24, 2011)

The chase is on bitchs.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCUgXEEJ7IE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Dec 24, 2011)

Bah Humbug!


----------



## mali (Dec 24, 2011)

Off to the comic-book store


----------



## mali (Dec 24, 2011)

What the fuck.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTqjC49JXew&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 24, 2011)

So Kawwaii uguu 

Also merry gristmas you guys.


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2011)

They have 3 God-Tiers among them, they really still can't fight Jack?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 24, 2011)

> KARKAT: HE'S THE DULY ELECTED MAYOR OF THE FRUITY RUMPUS ASSHOLE FACTORY, AND HE JUST CUT THE RIBBON TO A BRAND NEW MUSEUM FULL OF PRICELESS SHUT THE FUCK UP.



Hello new best line


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 24, 2011)

Probably not a good battlefield or something Cubert.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everyone except cubey and a special go to hell to everyone else.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 24, 2011)

not quite christmas here, but soon.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas eve then.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.

Except Cubey. No Christmas for you.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 24, 2011)

Christmas in four hours


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all who are not in the United States.

Merry Christmas Eve to those people.


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.
> 
> Except Cubey. No Christmas for you.



Implying Muslims celebrate Christmas


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 24, 2011)

Update.

Mini flash

Not sure why its a flash though...


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 24, 2011)

2weet


----------



## Pipe (Dec 24, 2011)

Haven't been here for a while but merry christmas guys.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas MSPA thread .


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2011)

Bah humbug


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh yeah I forget to exclude you from the greeting sorry cubert.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2011)

Looking forward to new Who episode and the Heat game :33


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh yeah we get new Who tomorrow as well right?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 25, 2011)

Sweet new WHO.


----------



## Didi (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah new Who

What time does it air on BBC One?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 25, 2011)

Nick of Time.

someone needs to set this


----------



## Didi (Dec 25, 2011)

Also Merry Gristmas


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2011)

Didi said:


> Yeah new Who
> 
> What time does it air on BBC One?


Probably the same time as always, 3PM EST

Or was that when the episode was done and online? I forget, its been a few months.


----------



## Didi (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, I've just recently caught up on Dr Who, didn't start watching it until a few months ago, so this is the first episode I'll see when it's being aired.

Anyway, just looked it up, it's 8 PM for me (GMT+1)
Cool


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2011)

Suny I expect the special on my inbox at once


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2011)

Imma probably still be at the Atlanta Aquarium at the time but I'll do my best via phone


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2011)

Idk but I suggest you remedy that


----------



## Didi (Dec 25, 2011)

Okay, seen it. Not as good as the last few christmas specials, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 25, 2011)

Fuck this Firefox update looks shit. Also I wonder how much longer for this intermission?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2011)

Heat won and Lakers lost. What a great Christmas 

Hopefully Andrew Hussie will come down the intertubes tonight and bring us an awesome update.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWY5b2ZbsZU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2011)

A Bynumless and barely coherent Laker team drove the Bulls to the brink and played stellar defense while the Heat beat up on a bunch of old men .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2011)

Because getting half a year older than you were when you won the title makes a HUGE difference. 

Keep up the spin. I can't wait to see Kobe's face when they don't even make the playoffs.


@Ban: Oh god her voice. Its like a blowjob for my ears.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2011)

It does make a difference when The Mavs lost half their roster in the offseason and are only relevant because Mr. Kardashian bitched instead of manning up like the spainard .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol. Wow.

/doesn't follow news of teams I don't give a shit about.

What happened to Lakers and Mavs? If those two have gone down the toilet, what's left in the West? San Antonio?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2011)

The Mavs lost their defensive anchor in Tyson Chandler, their Lebron stopper in DeShawn Stevenson, and JJ Barea who torched The Heat in the finals in addition to Peja retiring.

Except the Lakers haven't gone down the toilet .

McRoberts is a wonderful pickup, Ebanks is looking good, Morris is a decent PG prospect and Steve Blake has a pulse again for some reason. We also got God-on-lock .

If we had Bynum the Lakers would of won that game by 10+. 

Chicago got lucky .

And yeah SA isn't going to be that relevant .

Memphis and OKC are legit.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2011)

The Heat got Eddy Curry though so the sky is the limit for them .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah we finally got a Center to round off the Trinity.

We needed a big man to hass the rock. Haven't had a decent one since Shaq.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2011)

Eddy Curry brings new meaning to the term clogging the lane.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 26, 2011)

UPDATE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh shut up noob.


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2011)

I fucking hate you, Noob


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 26, 2011)

But I was trolled just like you guys I had no idea there was no update


----------



## shit (Dec 26, 2011)

jack's angry face cracks me up every time


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2011)

> In other news, I don’t see any updates rolling out for another few days.



Sayud Faec


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2011)

New conksucky set~!


----------



## mali (Dec 26, 2011)

lol sunny

@TV
Magnificent


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 27, 2011)

New set get.

Sig too big to fit sadly.

Also, finally got around to marathoning the "new" Doctor Who.

Just finished Season 1.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2011)

Aww that sucks .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> New set get.
> 
> Sig too big to fit sadly.
> 
> ...



Shrink the size.

Karkat Sakuraba?


----------



## mali (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes shrink it.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 27, 2011)

Yerp.

EDIT: I just thought I'd leave this here:


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 28, 2011)

Close to 24 hours on the same page the fuck is happening.


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2011)

the fuck is this

the fuck is that


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2011)

any guesses why human kid gods aren't fairies but trolls are?
think it's just girl trolls?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 28, 2011)

shit said:


> any guesses why human kid gods aren't fairies but trolls are?
> think it's just girl trolls?




Trolls have this whole bug metamorphosis thing going on.


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2011)

or Tavros does
except when he doesn't

I figured it had something to do with butterflies
but when god tiering gives you a suit with pants for a dude and a skirt for a chick
it's not unreasonable to assume that the fairy wings may be gender specific


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2011)

Today I learned German answering machines are scary as fuck


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone else use  ? I'm quite enjoying it once you get past SANIC and shark boobs.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 29, 2011)

> ?Sometimes I feel like I have ruined comics for myself forever. Sometimes I will look at a normal comic, and think to myself, what the fuck are all these fucking panels doing on the same fucking page? SPREAD EM OUT DUDE! True story.
> It is my fond hope that I have ruined, or will ruin, comics for everyone else too. Scott McCloud wrote what I am sure is a pretty good book called Understanding Comics: The Invisible Art. One day I hope to write a book called Ruining Comics: Forever. It will be a 1000 page book, and every page will simply be a photograph of my face.?
> ?	 Andrew Hussie



consequences will never be the same


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd buy it


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2011)

Hussie's lips would take up at least 500 of those 1000 pages.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2011)

Update...but its not playing right


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2011)

Ah, Hussie fixed it I guess.



Betty Crocker bucket drones


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought the side angle view of the word 'Prospit' was a nice touch.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 29, 2011)

HUSSIE WHY

WHY MUST WE WAIT


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2011)

The red imperial drones .


----------



## shit (Dec 29, 2011)

one of the best flashes
omfg, why were we wasting time with all that bullshit when cool stuff like this was going down in the new session?????


----------



## shit (Dec 29, 2011)

man, I guess this means dad won't make it to the session, since Jane died and entered without entering and such


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2011)

> I’ll be traveling from 1/3 to 1/10. I’ll try to get some stuff done on the road, but you never know how things are gonna pan out when you’re traveling. Expect updates to range from sporadic to nonexistent within this span of time!


Luckily I'll be neckdeep in Skyrim during that time


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2011)

Dad will be the FedoraFreak of this session.


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2011)

Why oh why must Hussie always be such a goddamn tease


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 29, 2011)

This was beautiful. Is this a new song? Or at least a remix because parts sounded familar.


----------



## shit (Dec 29, 2011)

it's on vol 8 I believe


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 29, 2011)

Eidolen Orpheus is good people


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 29, 2011)

cue the tapdancing lobster men


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Luckily I'll be neckdeep in Skyrim during that time



I certainly hope you're part of the PC Master Race.

And you should get the following mods
2k textures.
No more blocky faces
Detailed Eyes
Killable Children
Deadly Dragons.
And anything that ups game performance.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like Noob spends too much time on /V/


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 29, 2011)

R-mom in leggings 

mfw


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 29, 2011)

They didn't invent PC master Race, and I only really browse /co/.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I certainly hope you're part of the PC Master Race.
> 
> And you should get the following mods
> 2k textures.
> ...


I would be PC master race but tbh, I prefer Xbox.

Because I multitask foruming and whatnot. And alt tabbing is a pain when I can just put the controller down and do other stuff.

And since I have a laptop which I often use well...on my lap, games like these require a mouse. And laptop touch pads don't work well with games that require more extensive mouse control than pointing and clicking.

So to PC game, I can't sit in my recliner, I have to sit at a table, dig out my mouse and all that.

So yeah, PC master race is bullshit. I'll take reclinin' and Xbawxin. And pulling up my computer if I miss you guys.


Also PC master race originated from Zero Punctuation


----------



## Sylar (Dec 29, 2011)

PS3 for life bitches. 

**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2011)

^         ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sylar (Dec 30, 2011)

Wait can't do that. Might get banned again.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> ^         ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Words!

lol b&


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> PS3 for life bitches.
> 
> **



Enjoy your hugeass save files.

Seriously though watch out for that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 30, 2011)

I want to hate on PS3 owners, but then I realize they have the best exclusives.  

GOW Persona the list goes on.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 30, 2011)

360 netcode tends to be better though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 30, 2011)

The only PS3 exclusive I'm kinda jelly over is Infamous.

Others like Uncharted, Little Big Planet and God of War? Pass.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 30, 2011)

The Last Guardian will rule over all


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

Sylar being the PS3 fanboy.

Living up to that Cubey of DSPV legacy .


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> The Last Guardian will rule over all



I'll be dead before that game gets released.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 30, 2011)

shut up shut up shut up

it'll come out it definitely will
shut your filthy whore mouth


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah it'll come out.... on the PS7.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

New Duke Nukem Forever .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 30, 2011)

nooooooooo T__________T


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

Half Life 5 will be out before The Last Guardian.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> New Duke Nukem Forever .



Pshh Kingdom Hearts 3 is already the new DNF, it aint ever coming out.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

A game that has never existed can't be DNK .

Besides the KH series has been getting installments, it doesn't count .


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 30, 2011)

*Homestuck.*


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I would be PC master race but tbh, I prefer Xbox.
> 
> Because I multitask foruming and whatnot. And alt tabbing is a pain when I can just put the controller down and do other stuff.
> 
> ...



get a game controller, yo
make use of the window key
all of these so called problems you bring on yourself


----------



## EnterTheTao (Dec 30, 2011)

I would PC master race

but my computer is a Mac


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

TV is evil and I love him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2011)

shit said:


> get a game controller, yo
> make use of the window key
> all of these so called problems you bring on yourself



I have like 2 PC controllers. So just in case I can play 2 players on Melty Blood with someone else. A controller makes playing Ys so much more easier.


----------



## Monna (Dec 30, 2011)

Jane: fondly regard new beginning.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 30, 2011)

Miracles man.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2011)

Update


Seriously? @__@

I mean...wtf lol


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 31, 2011)

HUSSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 31, 2011)

god fucking dammit hussie

I don't even have the energy to be mad at you any more


----------



## Platinum (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahahaha hussie .

It's funny when other people's favorite characters bite it .


----------



## geG (Dec 31, 2011)

DEAD CHARACTERS FOR THE DEAD CHARACTER GOD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm more pissed that 4chan is down than that Jane got shanked.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 31, 2011)

It's not homestuck if a character doesn't get murdered every other week.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2011)

I find it weird that that little wound killed her.

I mean Karkat got the same wound as alright. Granted, different species, but knife wound to the gut? Worst case scenario you puncture the stomach and stomach acid fucks your innards up. But that'd take like an hour to kill. (see: Da Vinci Code)


----------



## Platinum (Dec 31, 2011)

Perhaps it was a time skip between stab and death?

Or perhaps hussie doesn't give a shit. Could be either.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 31, 2011)

Jack is the noir, it's him.


----------



## King Hopper (Dec 31, 2011)

Beeshipping.

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE2

ＪＡＣＫNOIRＳＩＭＰＬＹBEESＨＩＭＳＥＬＦ

ＢＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺＺ


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 31, 2011)

fucking Jack

we weren't getting through tonight without a new year's reference


----------



## Platinum (Dec 31, 2011)

Jack gets shit DONE.


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA

Already dead


I love this new session 



Jack getting shit done as usual


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 31, 2011)

oh yeah I suppose I should point out that this is the first time we've seen this incarnation of Jack


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes


So what?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 31, 2011)

just pointing it out. It's a new Jack and all.


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2011)

I would think everybody is well aware of this


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2011)

JAAAAAAAANE

IT KEEPS HAPPENING!


----------



## Sylar (Dec 31, 2011)

I want a Jack only team pose.

Why is there not fan art of that?


----------



## shit (Dec 31, 2011)

welp
I hope the bunny saved the alive Jane
or her life powers serve her better than Feferi's did


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 31, 2011)

Clearly Jake will learn of her death, and get really depressed. Then he shall hear the Voice of English in his head, and it says it will give him the power to save her in exchange for his body. He'll accept, and gain Englishes power slowly being corrupted, and his appearance will start to roughly match Englishes, like that human guy who got possessed by Darkseid in Final Crisis.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Clearly Jake will learn of her death, and get really depressed. Then he shall hear the Voice of English in his head, and it says it will give him the power to save her in exchange for his body. He'll accept, and gain Englishes power slowly being corrupted, and his appearance will start to roughly match Englishes, like that human guy who got possessed by Darkseid in Final Crisis.



Still losing your edge, I see.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 31, 2011)

Crossbow most of my theories were never crazy, and that's not exactly one of my lets freak people out posts. I mean I could just link to assstuck or something if I wanted that.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Crossbow most of my theories were never crazy, and that's not exactly one of my lets freak people out posts. I mean I could just link to assstuck or something if I wanted that.



But you didn't.

I maintain my position.


Also, looking back, I clearly didn't miss much.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2011)

All of your theories are stone cold retarded.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 31, 2011)

I still maintain I was the dude who said White King was gonna be an exile and that Dave Sprite was alive, you guys basically took Andrew's Sarcastic "No he simply plucked then shooed him away" response to mean he was dead. The list goes on.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh hey, the Act Map got updated.


Also, if the new session has it's own Skaia, where will the old Skaia go?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 31, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I still maintain I was the dude who said White King was gonna be an exile and that Dave Sprite was alive, you guys basically took Andrew's Sarcastic "No he simply plucked then shooed him away" response to mean he was dead. The list goes on.



Suuuure you were Nostradamus.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2011)

I hereby lay a bad luck curse for 2012 to the next poster


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 31, 2011)

shit said:


> welp
> I hope the bunny saved the alive Jane
> or her life powers serve her better than Feferi's did



in an ironic twist of fate, all life players are destined to die stupidly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 31, 2011)

OH PEANUT ALLERGIES

WHY MUST YOU TAKE ANOTHER

Also HIC killed the Black Queen


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2011)

I was going to ask "Who had a lot of hair? " but hey, yeah HIC fits.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait, so did CD kill Jake's dream-self with peanuts?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes. He's highly allergic.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yes. He's highly allergic.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCh5zt5LiVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yes. He's highly allergic.



Ah, John must have inherited it from Jake.

Because peanut allergies are genetic, I guess?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2011)

I just had a thought:

I can't wait to see DD in HIC's presence.
Considering his porn of choice is 'grey ladies'.
And troll skin color is grey.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I just had a thought:
> 
> I can't wait to see DD in HIC's presence.
> Considering his porn of choice is 'grey ladies'.
> And troll skin color is grey.



he has never loved his job more


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2011)

Hussie kills the best characters. Anyway...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCh5zt5LiVc[/YOUTUBE]



No misfits fans


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Hussie kills the best characters. Anyway...


Spades isn't dead.


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Spades isn't dead.


I never implied that he was.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2011)

Shut up Jane you're dead


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Shut up Jane you're dead


:c okay


----------



## Sylar (Dec 31, 2011)

Jack Noir has no time for your wacky game shenanigans.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

At this very moment, the epoch of one hundred score and twelve years rips red miles westward, skimming across the very surface of civilization.

Also, CD scribble time.


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 31, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Suuuure you were Nostradamus.



Don't mock me Sylar that's not nice it could get you banned

As for the update. Sweet CD still alive and kicking, and maybe DD coming back later. Also Poor Prospit already getting the shit kicked out of you. 
Edit: Thinking about it, this update either means HIC is really really strong or that once the prototyping gets done the Blacks are at a disadvantage. I'm more inclined to the first.


Also


Banhammer said:


> I hereby lay a bad luck curse for 2012 to the next poster





Taurus Versant said:


> in an ironic twist of fate, all life players are destined to die stupidly.



Oh


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

R??? and D??? are bound to be introduced soon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2011)

Its like she's made of life or something


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

What's this dame trying to pull here?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't wait to see a drunk Mom have some kind of breakdown on Jade for almost dieing.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

John : Jane :: Windy Thing : Lifey Thing

I can't believe someone had to point this out to me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 31, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh hey, the Act Map got updated.
> 
> 
> Also, if the new session has it's own Skaia, where will the old Skaia go?



Where ever Jade put it last. 



> John : Jane :: Windy Thing : Lifey Thing
> 
> I can't believe someone had to point this out to me.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow Fefferi I know your hole was bigger, but you are STILL THE MOST USELESS PIECE OF SHIT EVER.


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2011)

Best way for Jake to go.


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2011)

Ohhh shit Jane's doing the lifey thing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm fondly regarding miracles here


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh man i just fucking WONDER if the next update will be at midnight

Furthermore i must pontificate whether or not the ball of the tower will drop

Like what kind of coincidence would that even BE?


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh man i just fucking WONDER if the next update will be at midnight
> 
> Furthermore i must pontificate whether or not the ball of the tower will drop
> 
> Like what kind of coincidence would that even BE?


Yay. The tower hitting puberty.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 31, 2011)

Hope this means Fef secretly revived.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hope this means Fef secretly revived.



I think she was just submissive to death what with her horrorterror affinity.

Also she has no head.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 31, 2011)

Would be hilarious if she was coming back to life, just as Gamzee ripped her head off.


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Would be hilarious if she was coming back to life, just as Gamzee ripped her head off.


Her body is still alive. Fef is running around lost because she can't see, hear, or taste.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Her body is still alive. Fef is running around lost because she can't see, hear, or taste.



We've got an amazing fanfiction brewing here.


Edit: Happy New Year, Eastern American Seaboard!

Hussie really dropped the ball with this update.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2011)

Tumblr is all surprised by this "ball drop" pun.

As if Hussie didn't do the exact same thing last year.


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> We've got an amazing fanfiction brewing here.


It will end with sloppy makeouts between Aradia and headless, mindless Feferi.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 31, 2011)

Been a helluva year.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> It will end with sloppy makeouts between Aradia and headless, mindless Feferi.



Headless makeouts?

What a novel and profitable concept.


----------



## Monna (Jan 1, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Headless makeouts?
> 
> What a novel and profitable concept.


They will certainly be the sloppiest.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2012)

The ball dropped again .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 1, 2012)

Admittedly not as good as last  New Year's update.

But nothing was ever gonna top this update, it was perfect.


----------



## Monna (Jan 1, 2012)

KT! How are you?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 1, 2012)

Good, I guess.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

...Slow day.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

Jane will kill HIC by draining the life from her and resurrecting of the dead trolls.

[/noobesque crack theory]


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Woah lifesplosion


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 1, 2012)

THE FUCK

SHE DIED

WE SAW HER AT THE MAILBOX


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol....whut....


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

OH GOD SHE MUST HAVE USED THE SMOKE PELLETS OR SOMETHING.


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2012)

what

what


WHAT


----------



## Sylar (Jan 1, 2012)

THE MOST SHOCKING TWIST YET


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Homestuck.

Where a character being safe and alive is an earth-shattering development.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

Well what we did see the explosion following her getting the mail.

It didn't exactly say it was immediately after...

I mean the timer could have been slow and offscreen she went around the house and it exploded  a few seconds later.

So he psyched us out?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well what we did see the explosion following her getting the mail.
> 
> It didn't exactly say it was immediately after...
> 
> ...



Dad just stood there and watched her walk away. 

And then pretended to panic once the bomb went off.

IT ALL MAKES SENSE


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 1, 2012)

Didn't she have smoke bombs and fake blood in her sylladex? Also it would be a good plan to pretend to be blown up to fool the assassins.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Dad just stood there and watched her walk away.
> 
> And then pretended to panic once the bomb went off.
> 
> IT ALL MAKES SENSE


/rewatched

Derp. Forgot that it showed it blowing up with her there >_>


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> THE FUCK
> 
> SHE DIED
> 
> WE SAW HER AT THE MAILBOX



Fucking Time Travel. I'm convinced someone with time powers saved her (Most likely Dave).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

Dave isn't even in that universe yet, dumbass.

And adult Dave is busy in Texas being a movie producer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 1, 2012)

the bunny saved her


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> the bunny saved her



Either this or the smoke pellets.

Place yer bets folks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

Probably the bunny.

If its a Strider, it can flash step.


Though I'm thinking lifey powers shenanigans.


----------



## Monna (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the lifey thing saved her. Maybe Jane has some sort of self resurrection ability. I know she shouldn't have god tier powers but...


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 1, 2012)

When did the new album come out?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> When did the new album come out?



Sweet catch


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Dave isn't even in that universe yet, dumbass.
> 
> And adult Dave is busy in Texas being a movie producer.



What is TIME TRAVEL.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> I think the lifey thing saved her. Maybe Jane has some sort of self resurrection ability. I know she shouldn't have god tier powers but...



I don't think it was herself otherwise Dad's freakout would have been pointless.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

I like how it uses LotR writing.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

It couldn't have been life powers.

One minute she's at the mailbox, then big poof, and then she's somewhere else.

Lifey thing doesn't appear to grant teleportation or flashstep, so...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

HOLY SHIT

MUTIE/JASPERS FIRST GUARDIAN


----------



## geG (Jan 1, 2012)

Goddammit why is 4chan always down for the interesting updates their reactions are the best

Anyway first guardian cat holy shit


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2012)

Cross Life powers will obviously grant Ki Blasts.


Also
FUCK can you believe some dumbasses doubted that the FG/DS would be a cat. I don't remember if we had people like that in the thread but HSG was filled with retards.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

MEOW     .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2012)

Also to point something out, that I noticed earlier but thought was just me being Crazy, you can see Jane glow white very briefly before the mailbox explodes so Andrew was dropping the hint as early as then.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

What will be this Kitty's name?

Geiger?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> MEOW     .



Watch the cat come down and rub against Jane thinking.

Yes yes that's right rub me. Rub my soft fur little girl, I saved you and deserve nothing less.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Cats are so selfish.

It's why I love them.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2012)

I really hope the FG turns out to be Doc Scratch. Because now he'll finally have a sexual organ, can't hide now Rose be in story directly.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 1, 2012)

Good cat. Best friend.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I really hope the FG turns out to be Doc Scratch. Because now he'll finally have a sexual organ, can't hide now Rose be in story directly.


*STOP

SAYING

STUPID

SHIT*


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2012)

You don't want to see CatScratch molest Jane?

>:?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

No because I'm not a sick fuck.


----------



## Monna (Jan 1, 2012)

Cats are lameee


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't think he can, sunny


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Dammit noob, nobody is going to be Doc Scratch except for the cueball-headed mafia admin we knew and sort-of-tolerated.

Other FG's may work for LE, but they won't be "Doc Scratch".


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 1, 2012)

Geg said:


> Goddammit why is 4chan always down for the interesting updates their reactions are the best
> 
> Anyway first guardian cat holy shit



welcome to my world


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Is Geiger a stray?

If not, who is his/her owner?

So many QUESTIONS


----------



## Monna (Jan 1, 2012)

It's probably related to one of the Lalonde cats.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> It's probably related to one of the Lalonde cats.



...Are there any _other_ cats?


----------



## Monna (Jan 1, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> ...Are there any _other_ cats?


Nepeta's lusus


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 1, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Nepeta's lusus



Wait hold on.


Mutie has four eyes.

Pounce de Leon has two mouths.

? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2012)

Silly people.

Since when have First Guardians had eyes or mouths?

(Except for brief moments when Bec was eating)


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

Cats vs dogs final battle?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

Paul are you like the Anti Noob ? You are always fucking right. 



Crossbow said:


> Wait hold on.
> 
> 
> Mutie has four eyes.
> ...



I think what looks like an extra mouth  is like it's chin or something.



Sunuvmann said:


> Silly people.
> 
> Since when have First Guardians had eyes or mouths?
> 
> (Except for brief moments when Bec was eating)


Huh ?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

No it's an extra mouth KT.


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> Paul are you like the Anti Noob ? You are always fucking right.


Yes, I am.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2012)

Most important thing to figure out.

What combination of an animal name and a periodic element will this cat's name be?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2012)

Also on a completely unrelated note, my cousin has met and spoken with Nic Cage, recently.


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Also on a completely unrelated note, my cousin has met and spoken with Nic Cage, recently.


Oh wow, I could not do that with a straight face.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

Did Nic Cage give him a boner?

That was the plan I heard.


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

What did they talk about?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2012)

My cousin's an artist, Nic Cage was looking to buy one of his Portraits.

It was psychedelic Marilyn Monroe graffiti thing


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> My cousin's an artist, Nic Cage was looking to buy one of his Portraits.
> 
> It was psychedelic Marilyn Monroe graffiti thing


Maybe Nic was planning on your cousin giving him a boner.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> No it's an extra mouth KT.



I can't unsee it now


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Oh wow, I could not do that with a straight face.



I could just imagine you being like

"Hahaha, you are just awful." 

And Nic Cage walking with his head down away from you.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

Did KT just call Nic Cage awful?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Did KT just call Nic Cage awful?





Shut up


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

You shut up KT.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

There is nothing you can say or post to combat this.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

KT stop being awful.

Nic Cage is a great man who single handily makes awful movies watchable.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

That sounds like the talk of a person who hasn't seen the 2nd national treasure.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

Wickerman was funny though, I'll give you that.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

You sound like a man who hasn't seen Kick Ass or Drive Angry .


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

Nic Cage is awesome because he's awful. His movies are entertaining because he's Nic Cage.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

He has a few good roles every now and then though.


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with your examples. 

I don't like many hollywood movies, but a good Cage flick typically manages to entertain.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

That damn cat .


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

God level Chinese delicacy.

Betty Crocker's newest product: Catburger Helper.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 2, 2012)

> You guess you should feel grateful toward him for saving your life, but you know he's just as likely to rescue you from an explosion as he is to randomly teleport you across town, forcing you to call your dad and ask for a ride home, while you spend all day standing in some random field in the pouring rain while you wait hours for your dad to come and pick you up after he gets lost because he plugged the wrong place into google maps.



hahahahaha


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

>That god cat has been saving Jane her entire life and she has no idea


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 2, 2012)

Everyone knows God Cat in this world.

He plays with buildings and people like they're toys, teleporting them willy-nilly all over the fucking random world.

Is the Eiffel Tower outside your house yet you live in China? God Cat. Are you sitting in your house in Australia and after you blink you're suddenly in Salt Lake City? God Cat.

And yet, God Cat also randomly saves people's lives.

God Cat stopped one of the twin towers from being hit, constantly teleporting one of the planes back a couple hundred feet for a few hours before landing it on a runway safely after growing bored.

People just don't know whether to hate or love God Cat, really.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

God cat gonna god cat.

Also I got a feeling the 'meow' code that created bec is gonna come up somehow with this damn cat. Not a very bold prediction but eh.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

A better theory than the half digested hairballs noob regurgitates on the thread at least.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 2, 2012)

pretty sure the godcat code is BARK


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah I'm with TV on this one


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 2, 2012)

I wonder if god cat knows the got tiger


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 2, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> I wonder if god cat knows the got tiger



goddammit

beaten to the punch


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> He has a few good roles every now and then though.



He's one of those no middle ground actors, he's either great or terrible in movies.

It's just that his terrible is the entertaining kind so it all works out.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh man I just had the greatest thought.

Jack goes to kill D???'s dream self, but Dream Cal stops him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 2, 2012)

Why does GOD CAT have dog ears instead of cat ones?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2012)

Those are misc animal ears, they're not dog ears


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> All those white bitches look like they got stabbed in the gut ten minutes ago
> Anyway anyone that doesn't say ariel is a fucking moron
> You can bang a supermodel any day you want
> You can only fuck a fish lady this once.





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Where does your penis go though?  I saw no place.





Banhammer said:


> Underwater blow job





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Regular chicks can do that.  You know Pocahontas could pull that one off.





Banhammer said:


> No they can't
> 
> They _drown_





> not with a snorkel they don't


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 2, 2012)

That was some conversation.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

That was something.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 2, 2012)

To ask for context or not to ask for context...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 2, 2012)

>context
>banhammer


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylar said:


> To ask for context or not to ask for context...



I imagine someone asked "Which disney princess would you have sex with?" or something along those lines.

Turning it into a heated debate is almost impressive.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2012)

It is monday.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> I imagine someone asked "Which disney princess would you have sex with?" or something along those lines.
> 
> Turning it into a heated debate is almost impressive.



Jasmine or the girl from Tangled; o god why did I respond to that so quickly.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 2, 2012)

The context is which Disney Princess would you have sex with.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the party, noob.



KizaruTachio said:


> Jasmine or the *girl from Tangled*; o god why did I respond to that so quickly.



I was trying so hard to remember her name.

I felt stupid when I did.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Rapunzel


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

Rapunzel is hot for a Disney character.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 2, 2012)

Guys, maybe we should stop talking about this before it gets out of hand.

Again.


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree. This convo is going nowhere good. We need an update.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

Let's talk about Fried Chicken. We can all agree that's a fucking mazing, amirte ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 2, 2012)

Let's make a poll thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 2, 2012)

Update


GCat

I c wut u did thar


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 2, 2012)

took me a moment to get it


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm still calling him Geiger until otherwise debunked.

Also, I hope those disks survived the assault.


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

Jane darling, that cat has been saving you for as long as you could remember.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol the Cat is an asshole, why am I not surprised.

O Hussie you always know the right things to do. :33


----------



## Sylar (Jan 2, 2012)

GCat. Oh Hussie.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

Album contest sounds fun.


----------



## King Hopper (Jan 2, 2012)

What's the language in the second half of Song of Skaia?


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

Flash time

居民楼配电间内发现一具被包裹女尸


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> The context is which Disney Princess would you have sex with.



Hannah montana


----------



## geG (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

That would be a godsend.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

Only 100 pages? 

You underestimate hussie.


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2012)

forever *__*


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2012)

And on the 11th day Hussie created Hussbot.


----------



## shit (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess getting cut clear in half is too much to do the lifey thing from
poor feferi

remember her? she didn't stop having existed or anything


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 3, 2012)

how do you know she didn't do the lifey thing

how do you know


----------



## Monna (Jan 3, 2012)

Fef is still alive, but maimed beyond repair.


----------



## King Hopper (Jan 3, 2012)

fef the headless seahorseman

that'll work


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope> life powers that is why fef is dead .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't want to play this game anymore.....


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Hope> life powers that is why fef is dead .



Science ?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2012)

Debunked?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope was never debunked, only science .


----------



## Monna (Jan 3, 2012)

Eridan was debunked.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2012)

guess something just fell off


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2012)

He'll pick up the pieces .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 3, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Hope> life powers that is why fef is dead .



so are you going to maintain this stance if fef comes back to life and eridan doesn't?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it's a clean halfway split either way.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> so are you going to maintain this stance if fef comes back to life and eridan doesn't?



Yes because we all know hope is the ultimate power .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys I see this in every HSG thread where the hell is it from



> I wish I hadn't gone up those stairs. I should've stayed at the bottom and let some other poor bastard make the discovery. But how could I ignore that godawful noise? That low, dull wailing, fitfully punctuated with high-pitched screams of grief. I couldn't bear it, and so I climbed the stairs. The pictures on the wall told nothing out of the ordinary: your average domestic happily married bliss. But of course, these had all been taken years ago, back before Andrew had to go away. In the later pictures you could already see the dark and troubled expressions clouding his face. And then, after a point, there were no pictures. The most recent photo was dated nearly 3 years ago. Its frame was smashed and judging from the dent in the wall, it looked like somebody had thrown it with tremendous anger. It was the most recent picture of them. The last one taken before Andrew was taken to the hospital. As much as I tried to convince myself that this was just a normal domestic row, I knew in my heart that I... I wouldn't be ready for what lay behind that door. And then I saw him. crouched over her body, blood everywhere. Up his arms. On the bed. Splattered across the wall and flecked across his face. Her limbs jutted out at broken angles, and her face... oh christ, her face. If it hadn't been their house, I wouldn't have known it was her. And there he was, just bawling his eyes out, still clutching the bloodied bronze statue, his face beetroot-red with rage, grief and bloody frenzy. Trying his best to push her mangled face back into some semblance of order, trying to smooth out the creases in her dress with his fumbling fingers.
> 
> Jesus christ, Andrew. Two days. That's all you'd been out for. Two fucking days.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2012)

FUCK YES 100 PAGES PER DAY FOREVER


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't even imagine that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 4, 2012)

/watching Daily Show

Charles Barkley was last night's guest.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 4, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> /watching Daily Show
> 
> Charles Barkley was last night's guest.



DVR'd it   .


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2012)

You know what we have gotten a lot of lately?

Fanart. Where'd all the fanart go?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

mspa thread

Be cool so I'll want to come here more often


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay I'll get right on that


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

That's the spirit
Here
Have a shilling


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2012)

I think we're okay here. I seriously doubt Naruto reads Homestuck. Too much quality for him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

Running away from Lesbians really


----------



## geG (Jan 4, 2012)

How did this thread become so closely related to the OBD anyway?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

Next door neighbors Geg


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2012)

nice sig geg


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> How did this thread become so closely related to the OBD anyway?


We need to get more Blender fans to post


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2012)

Sup              .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 4, 2012)

We need more Mafia players to start reading.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 4, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> We need to get more Blender fans to post



Spread the Gospel of Hussie, Sunny. You can be the prophet we need.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 4, 2012)

Why is this thread suddenly Complainer Towne?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 4, 2012)

Because Fuck you.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 4, 2012)

New Topic what food do/did the trolls eat daily?


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 4, 2012)

Cotton Candy for starters. Nepeta eats wild animals.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2012)

Bitches be whining.


----------



## geG (Jan 4, 2012)

Bitches gonna bitch?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2012)

For the foreseeable future.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 4, 2012)

really this place is the meeting of the minds of blender, obd and yammy fc.

or was


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2012)

Back in the good ol days.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 4, 2012)

This is a thing. 

I want to see more of it.


EDIT:YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## zenieth (Jan 5, 2012)

what the what?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there nothing the fandom can't Homestuck-itize ?


----------



## Monna (Jan 5, 2012)

Jade's inner dog attacked Davesprite and she ate his chicken wing.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> This is a thing.
> 
> I want to see more of it.
> 
> ...



That is amazing.


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 5, 2012)

Edstuck is most certainly a thing.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2012)

That is just great.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 5, 2012)

Came back again to see what's going on here and I see Edstuck, I am pleased.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 5, 2012)

Sadly the artist of Edstuck has a few other projects, so we might not be seeing new edstuck stuff soon.

Personally I believe Rolf is their session's hero of time, and the KND are the trolls.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2012)

Stop before this section collapses under the combined greatness of these pics.,

.... On second thought don't.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 5, 2012)

Eddy's brother is a fucking bastard, he will never be cool enough to be Bro.

Funnily enough, his relationship with Eddy is just like Dave's with his Bro's, if Bro was out to destroy Dave's self-esteem instead of training him to be a coolkid.


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 5, 2012)

Zoidberg said:


> Sadly the artist of Edstuck has a few other projects, so we might not be seeing new edstuck stuff soon.
> 
> Personally I believe Rolf is their session's hero of time, and the KND are the trolls.


I would be 100% 0kay with KND being the trolls.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't mind cause gg does excellent pixelart

Just wish her background wasn't so monstrous


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 5, 2012)

TG: *somany sweet typos 

hahaha Ro-La why so best?


----------



## geG (Jan 5, 2012)

extradinner
hooliginas


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]690LfaQCL98[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]pdvMy5CdOqE[/YOUTUBE]

Jiminy Crickets


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 5, 2012)

I wanna post more but I gotta go to school.


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2012)

Di Strider


It's totally gonna be Dick Strider, told you guys it would be


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2012)

Or it will be Dirk Strider

Named after the beloved Dallas Mavericks Power Forward


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 5, 2012)

Di?? and Ro??

Why are you doing this to us, Hussie?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

Troll hunter?



OUTRAGEOUS


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

Didi said:


> Di Strider
> 
> 
> It's totally gonna be Dick Strider, told you guys it would be



Bro is already as gay as I can handle right now.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2012)

Di Stri and Ro-Lal


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 5, 2012)

Dick Strider - st = Dick Rider.

If his name is indeed Dick, or Dirk, Ro-La has to make this typo. She has to.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2012)

Dirk or Dick Strider

I'm thinking Dick.

As for Ro
Wiki's got nothing either.
/checks RO names that are 4 letters

Roma
Romy
Rona
*Rori
Rosa
Roxy*

Those I think are the best bets.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2012)

My best bet is Roxy. It fits her personality best.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 5, 2012)

I guessed Roxy as soon as we heard about her.

It's awkward, though, because it's two syllables.


----------



## mali (Jan 5, 2012)

Catching up is gonna be such a bitch.

Anything interesting happen while I was high?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 5, 2012)

Mali said:


> Catching up is gonna be such a bitch.
> 
> Anything interesting happen while I was high?



What period of time was this, exactly?


----------



## mali (Jan 5, 2012)

The past 7 days CB


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah you missed some.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 5, 2012)

Heroic Trunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]690LfaQCL98[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]pdvMy5CdOqE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jiminy Crickets



[YOUTUBE]QHuLS2cRLNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh man tumblr got me wondering

Did Ro move the bathtub or did Dad?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 5, 2012)

Considering Jane hasn't even RUN the client program yet, I'm going to go with dad.

duh.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2012)

Dad did it.

With is super strength.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 5, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Dad did it.
> 
> With is super strength.



I know HOW he did it.

It just didn't occur to me, I guess.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 5, 2012)

protip: tumblr are idiots


----------



## Pipe (Jan 5, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> protip: tumblr are idiots



But Hussie has a tumblr and since you are part Hussie that makes you half idiot.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 5, 2012)

Pipe said:


> But Hussie has a tumblr and since you are part Hussie that makes you half idiot.



Insane-yet-ironclad logic.


----------



## Monna (Jan 5, 2012)

I predicted that Dick would be Strider's name from the beginning. I can see Bro/Dave naming him that. Also, could be a reference to Ace Dick. If that isn't his name I will be surprised.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2012)

Thread is dead...

HOW DOES JADE PEE NOW THAT SHE HAS BOTH A DOG PENIS AND A VAGINA?!


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 6, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Thread is dead...
> 
> HOW DOES JADE PEE NOW THAT SHE HAS BOTH A DOG PENIS AND A VAGINA?!



Watch it turns out Bec was a female the whole time.

Or, you know, a genderless entity.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 6, 2012)

noob

shut the fuck up


----------



## Pipe (Jan 6, 2012)

So we hit bucket tier again?


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 6, 2012)

No, just Noob's usual stupidity.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Cadrien you bastard

THAT'S AIDEN DWARF


FUCK YOU FOR MAKING ME FEEL BAD ABOUT BEING HUMAN


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> noob
> 
> shut the fuck up



THIS THIS IS GLORIOUS DIVInE REVELEATION UP IN HERE


AMEN


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> noob
> 
> shut the fuck up


**


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Noob why are you thinking about thirteen year olds doggie she-dicks?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2012)

Man noob is like Cubey, Youkai, and Red all rolled into one.


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Noob why are you thinking about thirteen year olds doggie she-dicks?



fuckin lol


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 6, 2012)

He's been possesed by Cubey's ghost this entire time.


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

I was the first to predict Dick Strider


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

And I was the first to point out that's just another word for ass pirate


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Sylar said:


> Man noob is like Cubey, Youkai, and Red all rolled into one.



No, Red is like Cubey, Noob and Yokai rolled into one.

I still haven't seen noob pulling a holocaust card to justify himself.


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

I like noob and yokai


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

shit said:


> I was the first to predict* Dick rider*


fixed for you


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> No, Red is like Cubey, Noob and Yokai rolled into one.
> 
> I still haven't seen noob pulling a holocaust card to justify himself.



Agreed


Red is most definitely the most disturbing individual of them all


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

shit said:


> I like noob and *yokai*


----------



## Pipe (Jan 6, 2012)

Yokai seems like a cool dude.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2012)

I know all of the aforementioned scourges but Yokai. Please inform me.


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

yeah who is youkai

A DEMON!?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

The guy who wishes he could masturbate to Molly Hayes porn


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

he's like Mider T, except instead of bananas it's raping little girls
nothing wrong with a gimmick


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhh

I DONT THINK I LIKE HIM ALREADY

:<


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> The guy who wishes he could masturbate to Molly Hayes porn


/wikis

Oh I remember her.

She was pretty awesome.

But jesus christ, she's what 11? The staff really should do that whole banning pedophiles thing.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh right he is a p*d*p****, if you take his pedo and satanist gimmick he seem like a cool dude.


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

he sings songs and posts them
cancels out the pedophilia by a wide margin


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> /wikis
> 
> Oh I remember her.
> 
> ...



Not that old I think


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a child friendly forum after all.


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA5E6w9wRD8[/YOUTUBE]

he made this
your points are mootz, ban


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

^ is that from the leak 

@BAN


----------



## mali (Jan 6, 2012)

MJ would be proud of Yokai


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

well that shows creativity....
but wanted to rape lil girl >>>>>>> any artistic ability imo
if he admits to wanting that, he should be known for that


----------



## Pipe (Jan 6, 2012)

Rape is an art.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

shit said:


> he sings songs and posts them
> cancels out the pedophilia by a wide margin



Runaways Pedo Porn


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 13 (7 members and 6 guests)                                         , , , +, , +, +

shit got active in here for once  =0


----------



## mali (Jan 6, 2012)

Pedo bears everywhere


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

I should've known your beef with him would be runaways related


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

hahaha beef

i remember this kid he would always be like "You got beef RemChu?" I think it was my first year in High school. 


random


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

shit said:


> I should've known your beef with him would be runaways related



He also hates classical disney movies shit


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2012)

It's really more "He wants to fuck prepubescent girls related". The Runaways thing is just a particular stinging point I'm sure.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

He hates lion king

Even timon and pumba

You can't tell me you don't want him to burn in hell now


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> He hates lion king
> 
> Even timon and pumba
> 
> You can't tell me you don't want him to burn in hell now



HEARTLESS


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

pedos are some of the most celebrated people in the blender
except yokai, he was never accepted
even after that song, I was so ashamed of my blender that day


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 6, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 13 (7 members and 6 guests)                                         , , , +, , +, +
> 
> shit got active in here for once  =0



We should discuss pedos more often.

I mean wait what


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

you're just biased to him because he makes songs like you


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

Kids and growing up.

STAY THE F AWAY PEDOS


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

I can make music too

AKUNA MATATA
IT'S SO EASY TO SAY
AKINA MATATA
FUCK YOKAI AWAY!


----------



## mali (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait, arent lolicons, pedos :~(


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw a great jhon stewart interview where he talking to the penn state journalist this question
"Do you think he really believes, in that sick mind of his, that he really believes that there is a difference between p*d*p**** and being attracted to children?"


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2012)

john stewart sux


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 6, 2012)

So, after an amazing "Still Alive" duet with Cleverbot, I decide to try something else.


*Spoiler*: __ 



User: And the science gets done.

Cleverbot: And you make a neat gun.

User: For the people who are.

Cleverbot: Still alive.

User: Let's try a different song.

Cleverbot: Sure, what do you have in mind?

User: 'How do I live'.

Cleverbot: I see, I do well, and you?

User: How do I.

Cleverbot: You don't.

User: Get through one night without you.

Cleverbot: But you're not a person.

User: If I had to Live without you.

Cleverbot: Religion to belong to.

User: What kind of life would that be?

Cleverbot: Human and animal and plant.

User: Oh and I.

Cleverbot: And nothing else. Just those three for now.

User: I need you in my arms for me to hold.

Cleverbot: What do you need me to do for you?

User: Be my world my heart my soul.

Cleverbot: My missionaries in a foreign field.

User: If you ever leave me...

Cleverbot: You would even say it glows!

User: Baby that would take everything real in my life.

Cleverbot: The way that you flip your hair gets me overwhelmed.

User: So tell me.

Cleverbot: Tell you what?

User: How do I live without you?

Cleverbot: Raw vegetable, low fat and moderation in everything, especially moderation.

User: I want to know.

Cleverbot: You could rememeber, to construct a memory of your onw so you could have more interesting conversations with us.

User: How do I breath without you.

Cleverbot: I don't know, you figure that part out.

User: If you ever go.

Cleverbot: It was nice talking to you.

User: HOW WILL I EVER. EVER SURVIVE?

Cleverbot: I know bacon. And you sir, are not bacon.




Disappointing at best.


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

Cleverbot is pretty smart.....catchy song


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2012)

shit said:


> john stewart sux


To insult Jon Stewart is to insult the entire jewish race. I bite my thumb at you.

Unless of course you are talking about that Green Lantern. In which case meh, I suppose. He's no Hal Jordan.


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah Jon Stewart is pretty funny and hip mang

mannng


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 6, 2012)

RemChu said:


> *Cleverbot is pretty smart*.....catchy song


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Fred weasley founded the nara clan


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Fred weasley founded the nara clan


           .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Photobucket fail Sunny


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

I hate foreign exchange students from southern africa

It's like all they do is bitch all day long, every day.

Not racist. Just bitchist


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Also, I just found the most amazing tumblr page with a hundred difrent nic cage GIFs


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I hate foreign exchange students from southern africa
> 
> It's like all they do is bitch all day long, every day.
> 
> Not racist. Just bitchist



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v439zTOJVho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Jan 6, 2012)

Horrifying.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh I remember that from Face Off.

Creeped the shit out of me when their faces were removed when I saw it as a kid.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2012)

Say what you will but at least it got people posting.

Also last night I had an MSPA dream, the cast was having some final battle against LE, and his crew, with BN just there fucking shit up. Shit was cool. Then like half the good guys died in the process. Poor Aradia died killing Jack, and Jade got her heart ripped out by English.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 6, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Say what you will but at least it got people posting.
> 
> Also last night I had an MSPA dream, the cast was having some final battle against LE, and his crew, with BN just there fucking shit up. Shit was cool. Then like half the good guys died in the process.



Replace "half" with "all" and you've got a solid prediction.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2012)

That's probably true Cross, the dream ended with John or was it Karkat screaming NOOOO. There was crying so probably Karkat.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Replace kill with porked and you got a solid fanfic


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

noob you dickface, you killed all of their dreamselves!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2012)

Things I've learned from this thread:

1) Noob is a horrible person. And mildly retarded. Like Forest Gump level.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Things I've learned from this thread:
> 
> 1) Noob is a horrible person. And mildly retarded. Like Forest Gump level.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 6, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Things I've learned from this thread:
> 
> 1) Noob is a horrible person. And mildly retarded. Like Forest Gump level.



Idk Forest Gump seemed more Autistic to me.


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2012)

lol lets spam this shit on teh forums


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> Idk Forest Gump seemed more Autistic to me.


There's a difference between the two?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Things I've learned from this thread:
> 
> 1) Noob is a horrible person. And mildly retarded. Like Forest Gump level.



I love you too Sunny.

Also Mild Retardation and Autism likely have some difference at least medically speaking.

Also was it in this thread of the OBD convo where someone admitted never watching/finishing Forest Gump?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 6, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> There's a difference between the two?




>mfw I read this


Oh You.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2012)

RemChu said:


> fixed for you



I still subscribe to Bro being Gay theory, the alternative isn't nearly as hilarious.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 6, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I love you too Sunny.
> 
> Also Mily Retardation and Autism likely have some difference at least medically speaking.
> 
> Also was it in this thread of the OBD convo where someone admitted never watching/finishing Forest Gump?



Nahh it was Bladerunner I think. It was Crossbow though I haven't seen it either, I want to though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> He also hates classical disney movies shit



Seriously? Those movies were fucking great, how could anyone hate them.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 6, 2012)

Protip: The guy who didn't see (any given movie) was probably me.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 6, 2012)

shit said:


> john stewart sux



I liked him in the Daily Show.



Sunuvmann said:


> To insult Jon Stewart is to insult the entire jewish race. I bite my thumb at you.
> 
> Unless of course you are talking about that Green Lantern. In which case meh, I suppose. He's no Hal Jordan.





Finally I can post this outside of /co/ and lol at the Nick Cage spam.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 6, 2012)

>2012 

>Not having Sinestro be your favorite GL.

I hope you enjoy your inferior human Green Lanterns.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 6, 2012)

You can look at my sig and see how fail Hal is.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok yeah Sinestro is pretty fucking boss right now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Jan 7, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I still subscribe to Bro being Gay theory, the alternative isn't nearly as hilarious.



yeah its kinda implied heavily he likes dongs

or 

is really into that weird puppet fetish of his


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

> jane did rolf ever tell you of the time i was son on a sheepar*
> of a shehpag*
> shepard


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2012)

I kind of doubt it.

Because wouldn't that be the ultimate twist of irony in the whole charade?

He does all these things which would indicate him being gay. But lo and behold he's straight.

It seems in character he'd go to those lengths to make it appear he's gay while being somewhat subtle at the same time.

Because then it wouldn't be really that ironic if he acted extremely flamboyant, nay, it'd be more satire than irony.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

But doesn't the best Irony always have a little truth to it.

Maybe his love for puppets is exaggerated, but I think his love for Lil Cal is true.

also
This needs to happen


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 7, 2012)

Guys I've just found the best fucking Fan Adventure out there. It's a slice of life AU where Kanaya goes to this All Girl academy. (With duh all the female characters in homestuck)

The pages are fucking gorgeous and the dialogue is fantastic. Seriously this is like one of the best webcomics I've ever fucking read. 



Fan fucking tastic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

Page 9
Nepeta:... BOYFRIEND Equius...

She better be lying I'm about to drop this shit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

KT What is this I have no idea how I feel about this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

Hmm I'm still weary of this, but I looks like it might go becomes Kanaya's magical harem stuck and I'd be so 0kay with that.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 7, 2012)

Hmm so basically is a dating sim simulator story just with Kanay and only girls. I think I'll save the link.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2012)

>Aradia is KY

Dropped like a fucking rock.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

Also KT the pages really turn to shit some a lot of the time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

HOLY SHIT SUNNY WHY DID YOU DO THAT TO ME.

FUCK I JUST REALIZED AND NOW I CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT IT FUCK.


----------



## mali (Jan 7, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Aradia is KY
> 
> Dropped like a fucking rock.



Sick fires Sunny, sick fires .


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunny with the burn.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

yo you niggerly fools, what up?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 7, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Page 9
> Nepeta:... BOYFRIEND Equius...
> 
> She better be lying I'm about to drop this shit.



I think she was lying about that too.

I don't get the KY joke.....


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

reallllly KT?

FUCKING REAAAAALLLLLLLLLLY?!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

SMH KT.

SMH.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2012)

I was expecting a cool story where Kanaya beats the living shit out of everything. 


Why you disappoint me KT :<


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

KT forever disappointing .


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Aradia is KY
> 
> Dropped like a fucking rock.



Oh my God, Sunny...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 7, 2012)

Hahaaaaa you all fell for my Troll. 

Yeah that's it I'm trolling the shit out of you, and not crying into a pillow about how much you guys hate this. That would be something only a pussy would do.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh look it's Skotty.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hahaaaaa you all fell for my Troll.
> 
> Yeah that's it I'm trolling the shit out of you, and not crying into a pillow about how much you guys hate this. That would be something only a pussy would do.



It's okay KT we will just lower our expectations of you severly so you only just barely fail to reach them :33.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2012)

Is it too much to ask for Kanaya-centric stuff that focuses more on her chainsawing hordes of alternian zombies threatening her beloved gardens? 

Also, that is an excellent Sanji set Skotty.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

>KT
>expectations
>HAH


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Kanaya fans are shallow zoid they only focus on the lesbian aspect .

*Dodges zeni's thrown shoe*


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm halfway too busy to deal with you plat.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

How about you meet me halfway then ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2012)

I am a simple man who desires well-dressed alien vampires killing monsters and/or Eridan depending if he can actually put up a fight should they have a hypothetical round 2. Sexuality matters not.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys are such cut ups.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 7, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Oh look it's Skotty.


Me.


Zoidberg said:


> Also, that is an excellent Sanji set Skotty.


Thank you.



KizaruTachio said:


> Hahaaaaa you all fell for my Troll.
> 
> Yeah that's it I'm trolling the shit out of you, and not crying into a pillow about how much you guys hate this. That would be something only a pussy would do.


Actually, I just read the whole thing and I kind of like it. It's cute.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Zoidberg said:


> I am a simple man who desires well-dressed alien vampires killing monsters and/or Eridan depending if he can actually put up a fight should they have a hypothetical round 2. Sexuality matters not.



Kanaya's sue powers wouldn't hold up for a round 2 .



Sylar said:


> You guys are such cut ups.



I give that one a 5/10

It's the best I can do .


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

Well as an Eridan fan 50% really is the best you can do.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

That's the joke.jpg

Sylar showing why he was the cubey before cubey .


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2012)

Sue powers is a lovely way to say that an alien vampire is a cut above your favorite character.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

Ugh this feeling of being completely unfunny and sad. This must be what Eridan and his fans feel like.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

No Sue powers are a lovely way of saying she beat people she had no business beating .


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Sylar said:


> Ugh this feeling of uselessness and pain. This must be what Eridan and his fans feel like.



The pain fades to the background eventually.

But the empty feeling in the pit of the stomach remains .


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2012)

So delusional Plat, so delusional


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

Platinum said:


> The pain fades to the background eventually.
> 
> But the empty feeling in the pit of the stomach remains .



But how can you tell when your stomach's lying 10 feet away along with most of your small intestines?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Not as delusional as noob at least .


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

>Implying anything could that delusional


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Sylar said:


> But how can you tell when your stomach's lying 10 feet away along with most of your small intestines?



I would give you an answer but i'm divided on whether I should.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Kanaya didn't even fight them anyways.

They all just stood and watched cause kan's sueness overrode logic .


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah I understand. As an Eridan fan it's hard not to be split by most questions. You just have to pull yourself together man.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

Here I have some duct tape. That should help.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2012)

The proper term for noob's condition is 'mentally handicapped'.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

We're proper now? When did that happen?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2012)

Also I am pretty sure your average 6 sweep old alien kid with science powers would be surprised if an alien vampire they thought they killed rose from the dead.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah but there's no reason to fall to pieces because of it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2012)

Nah, no matter how you slice it, Eridan didn't stand a chance.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm really torn up on what to say right now.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Sylar said:


> Yeah I understand. As an Eridan fan it's hard not to be split by most questions. You just have to pull yourself together man.



But it's hard to pull myself together. It's hard and no one understands .



Zoidberg said:


> The proper term for noob's condition is 'mentally handicapped'.



That's putting it lightly.



Zoidberg said:


> Also I am pretty sure your average 6 sweep old alien kid with science powers would be surprised if an alien vampire they thought they killed rose from the dead.



Well yeah, she froze everyone by being a glowy sue.

Then again when has eridan ever hesitated to kill anything ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2012)

When he saw Kanaya.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying that zoid .


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

Looked more like he was scared half to death.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

sunny you ruin everything


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2012)

I strive to be a purveyor of fact, Plat.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

I would be a little freaked if a lesbian came back glowing from the dead .

He was only freaked when she debunked science .


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

Too bad science meant the world to Eridan.

He wasn't half the man he used to be after that


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

Goddamned Lesbians be tripping all over the place

If they can't make themselves more useful with the landscaping they should GTFO


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

Kanaya took care of the landscaping from her inception.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 7, 2012)

This thread is falling apart fast.

We need to pull ourselves together.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys are doing a half assed job.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Not as delusional as noob at least .



That's a pretty half-baked retort, that like saying at least I'm not Hitler!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Kanaya didn't even fight them anyways.
> 
> They all just stood and watched cause kan's sueness overrode logic .



That's actually why I don't think any of it was Sueish. Well except maybe Gamzee.

To explain her beating Vriska is easy, Vriska has never been shown to be uber amazing at combat without her dice roll, so without that it's not impossible to think that Kanaya could floor her with a punch. Plus she just saw Gamzee kicked off a cliff, made her pause for a bit.

To explain Eridan well he just saw someone who he thinks he killed, appear out of nowhere "beat-up" the 2 most powerful member of your species that you know off. That would get anyone pause and shit themselves for a few seconds (which despite wonky physics is probably the entire 4 way was)

Gamzee is a bit harder, I mean yeah I guess he was stunned too. But really he was in murder mode you'd think he'd at least have enough of his shit together to go "lol dodge" I mean he's got above bro level flash steps (I say above cause he was fast enough to avoid detection from Terezi was stronger than Dave was the the start). Though I guess if we get conclusive proof that she is uber fast as well (the shades thing isn't good enough) it solves that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2012)

Eridan jokes?

Ah we are continuing the predicted lack of update slide into bucketry.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 7, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> That's a pretty half-baked retort, that like saying at least I'm not Hitler!



Example A of Noob being Hitler.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 7, 2012)

It's pretty conflicting being a fan of Kanaya *and* Eridan.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

An Eridan fan is divided on a subject. There's a shocker.


----------



## geG (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay cool I'm finally gonna give Hussie some money through whatpumpkin and get that cool spirograph keychain. Oh look, it's arrived-

Sent the spirograph necklace by mistake


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll take it if you don't want it Geg


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 7, 2012)

Geg said:


> Okay cool I'm finally gonna give Hussie some money through whatpumpkin and get that cool spirograph keychain. Oh look, it's arrived-
> 
> Sent the spirograph necklace by mistake



>Pay for something

>Get more expensive version of same thing

>Complain about it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 7, 2012)

ahaha is Plat really resorting to calling Kanaya a sue now?

So bitter  You're not even getting the usage of it correct but then I shouldn't expect any better from someone with your taste


----------



## Pipe (Jan 7, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> >Pay for something
> 
> >Get more expensive version of same thing
> 
> >Complain about it



HEY ASSHOLE NECKLACES ARE FOR GIRLS OF COURSE HE IS COMPLAINING.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 7, 2012)

Pipe said:


> HEY ASSHOLE NECKLACES ARE FOR GIRLS OF COURSE HE IS COMPLAINING.



Normally I would make a quip implying how TV _is_ a girl, but I respect him too much.

So I won't.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2012)

TV is a girl.

Geg is a dude.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 7, 2012)

cross can't even tell the hussie halves apart anymore


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

I call Kan a sue cause I know it annoys you deep down inside .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 7, 2012)

plat fishing for blackrom.

Sorry but I'm just not that into you

with a knife


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you frustrated TV ?


----------



## geG (Jan 7, 2012)

TV is a girl? I didn't know that lol


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 7, 2012)

> well ideally it should keep you on the side of logic and good faith in husie


     ???


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> TV is a girl.



Lies. 

PURE LIES.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Aradia is KY
> 
> Dropped like a fucking rock.



Something looks fami- OH RIGHT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 7, 2012)

basch are you really playing katawa shoujo

really


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> basch are you really playing katawa shoujo
> 
> really



I'm not but Dandy is. 

It's his waifu.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 7, 2012)

oh so he spends all that time burning people due to desiring to bring them closer to his fetish

I see


----------



## Monna (Jan 7, 2012)

Dandy is a twisted little pedo fuck.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 7, 2012)

Barkley is going to host tonight's SNL.


----------



## Monna (Jan 7, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Barkley is going to host tonight's SNL.


Be prepared to SLAM.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 7, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> basch are you really playing katawa shoujo
> 
> really



I should do a Let's Play of that

filled with various tasteless cripple jokes


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

Shit, I'm trying to post more in the blender like you told me, but I feel like I'm not doing it right


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Shit, I'm trying to post more in the blender like you told me, but I feel like I'm not doing it right



>blender


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

I feel like it's a part of the nf experience that I've always denied myself
Blend a little


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 7, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Dandy is a twisted little pedo fuck.



You do know that was all a ruse, right


----------



## Monna (Jan 7, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Shit, I'm trying to post more in the blender like you told me, but I feel like I'm not doing it right


There is no right way to post in the blender.


----------



## Monna (Jan 7, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> You do know that was all a ruse, right


Yeah, the guy is still a queefmonkey. Wouldn't be surprised if he's a closet pedo.


----------



## Magic (Jan 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Something looks fami- OH RIGHT



isn't this from that game where u are in an academy for handicap girls and u have a heart defect and you try to romance one of the main girls.
game based on the manga or something.....
ya

originality is dead


----------



## Magic (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol shit invited me to the Blender once
place still baffles me though


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2012)

RemChu said:


> isn't this from that game where u are in an academy for handicap girls and u have a heart defect and you try to romance one of the main girls.
> *game based on the manga or something.....
> ya*
> 
> originality is dead



More like 4chan's handiwork combined with a doujin circle.


----------



## Magic (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I was pondering downloading it last night. I don't know the details.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 7, 2012)

Aldric compared it to a 19th Century circus 

I leave the judging up to you


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Aldric compared it to a 19th Century circus
> 
> I leave the judging up to you



That's probably the most accurate analogy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 7, 2012)

sadly, there is no bearded lady


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I did see a woman swallow fire when the circus rolled in to the rink during the summer.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

RemChu said:


> isn't this from that game where u are in an academy for handicap girls and u have a heart defect and you try to romance one of the main girls.
> game based on the manga or something.....
> ya
> 
> originality is dead



Not gonna lie, that sounds like it would make a charming indie movie

Also, I'm not so sure how dandy was trolling people by having a secret fondness of burnt face girl.

I never thought he was a complete monster, just someone who was very good at it


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 7, 2012)

Why am I just finding out now that it's Nic Cage's birthday?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

I guess the joke went over my head


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Why am I just finding out now that it's Nic Cage's birthday?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

Man I remember back when I used to be a semi-active part of the Blender. [/nostalgia]


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 7, 2012)

One day, I'm going to just bite the bullet and learn what The Blender is.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

K Shoujo is chuunin level.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 7, 2012)

Sir Charles' performance has yet to disappoint.

Edit: Best Performance as a Lesbian of 2012 has already been won.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

noob what the hell do you think you are doing?


----------



## REaDy (Jan 8, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Dandy is a twisted little pedo fuck.



I think you should calm down with your lowly 'insults'.
You're acting childish.
Please desist, or not post.


----------



## OS (Jan 8, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Dandy is a twisted little pedo fuck.



>He thinks Dandy being a pedo is true.

:galacticryoma


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 8, 2012)

These are some unfamiliar faces...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2012)

Shut your whore mouth Cross did we talk like this to you when you were new?!...












































































Probably


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

seriously, is it just me or do some posts skip for one reason or another?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes yes they do.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2012)

Like your post is 8083
and the next one is 8086


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

No. it's not happening


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

I invite you all into the blender


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh


I thought you were serious


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2012)

shit said:


> I invite you all into the blender



no thanks i don't want my pon pon pon gang negged


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 9, 2012)

I remember seeing that yesterday.

Still just as hilarious.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 9, 2012)

Hussie and his depraved hero killing fetish.  What's next?  The horses?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 9, 2012)

shit said:


> I invite you all into the blender





The Blender = Dave
Crocodile = People who want to go there


OR is it the other way around.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 9, 2012)

Can someone tell me the story behind this cake?



I've seen pictures of it for ages.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2012)

Its not a cake.

Its a paper.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 9, 2012)

Really? Shit, I've always thought it was one of those cakes where they can print a photo onto the icing.

Ok so what's the story with "You're Welcome"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2012)

iirc it was in a book he gave as a gift. That he defaced the shit out of.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2012)

~36 more hours until 100 PAGES PER DAY FOREVER


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2012)

We can only hope.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 9, 2012)

The Panelpocalypse.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2012)

100 pages per day forever.... of hussie dancing.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 9, 2012)

Panels Aren't 
**
Done Yet...
**


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2012)

Platinum said:


> 100 pages per day forever.... of hussie dancing.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2012)

It is a grimdark future to be sure.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 9, 2012)

And he never continued the main story ever again.

The End.


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2012)

RemChu said:


> no thanks i don't want my pon pon pon gang negged



they don't do that anymore


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2012)

oh thank god....maybe I'll post in there sometime.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2012)

UPDATE

HOLYSHIT ITS JASPERS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2012)

>just barkley not too big


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2012)

TG: jane
TG: are u being a tightass again
GG: I don't... think so?
TG: we talked about this
GG: About what?
TG: about you benig a tightass
GG: I am not being a tightass!
TG: janey
TG: it seems 2 me
TG: that there is a (MATHS) % chance of you bein a huge tightass
TG: are u bein a huge tightass on me jane
GG: Oh god dammit.
GG: Take the book! What do I care!!!
TG: yessss thast the spirpit
TG: now u are believin w petrol 

Best. Character.


----------



## Monna (Jan 9, 2012)

shoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit SHITSHITSHITHISTHITSHITSTHI


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol. Jaspers died. Again.

ITKEEPSHAPPENING.jpg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 9, 2012)

hussie you are such a fucking liar

AND FREUDIAN FALL DOWN THE STAIRS I TOTALLY DID THAT FIRST


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 9, 2012)

god damn it hussie


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 9, 2012)

Diggin' dat wizard doll.


----------



## geG (Jan 9, 2012)

HUSSIE LIED

JASPERS DIED


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 9, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol. Jaspers died. Again.
> 
> ITKEEPSHAPPENING.jpg



There's a good chance this is the first and only time Jaspers dies/died.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> There's a good chance this is the first and only time Jaspers dies/died.


...

That might make sense.

Jaspers was teleported from Beta universe, killed in Alpha universe, returned to Beta universe.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 9, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> ...
> 
> That might make sense.
> 
> Jaspers was teleported from Beta universe, killed in Alpha universe, returned to Beta universe.



Bingo. 

*claps*


Also, Rosemom is a novelist, that's cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2012)

Actually, the more I think about it, the more I'm convinced that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 9, 2012)

There's basically no doubt what-so-ever.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 9, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Bingo.
> 
> *claps*
> 
> ...



Why do I always think of digimons when I read this?

Also lol jaspers is dead again.


----------



## Monna (Jan 10, 2012)

This would be a good transition for Lalonde's introduction.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahahaha dat Jaspers kill


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 10, 2012)

Geg said:


> HUSSIE LIED
> 
> JASPERS DIED



Fuck your rhymes geg I was gonna say exactly that.


You are Ro- Lalonde and you have just killed your cat Jaspers, the one thing you and your mother both love.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 10, 2012)

Pipe said:


> Why do I always think of digimons when I read this?
> 
> Also lol jaspers is dead again.



It's not "_again_".

We were _just_ going over this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2012)

100 pages of lies forever.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

oh so that's what happened :'(


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 10, 2012)

100 Pages of Lies forever.


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

i totes didnt relies jaspers was ded


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah I too was wondering what the fuck happened


but luckily this thread is always there to help out


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 10, 2012)

Andrew Hussie said:
			
		

> one of the no days turned into a maybe day
> 
> and then the maybe turned into a yes



Nice save, Hussie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2012)

hahaha I want that fucking book


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2012)

I am reminded of Hussie's book defacement.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 11, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I am reminded of Hussie's book defacement.



Oh man the wizard's book


----------



## geG (Jan 11, 2012)

Brilliant update I want the rest of that book


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2012)

It's because Gramps in the Beta universe originally took on the surname of Harley because he mispronounced the dog Halley's name.

Get with the program.


----------



## Monna (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2012)

homestuck fandom.jpg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2012)

shipping with tumblr.jpg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2012)

it will still never point to eridan.jpg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2012)

Eilthis: Fef == tumblr, Karkat == Normal people, Sollux == HSG
Taurus: nepeta == da
Eilthis: That makes a lot of sense.
Taurus: halftroll andrew in topright == concerned security guard


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh Strider you and your projects


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 11, 2012)

Beta universe jokes on the first page were the highlight imo.

But the TOC was pretty fantastic.


Edit: Fuck, what if he just puts up 100 pages of this book?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2012)

100 pages of this book every day forever.

Sounds like paradise.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2012)

Update

DAT GOD CAT


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 11, 2012)

JANE YOU MORON


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

is that the bad luck forever karkat curse?


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2012)

Gcat to the rescue


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 11, 2012)

Whatever it is, it's bad news.


Hence the .~ATH file extension.

And the explosion.

And the explicit warnings not to run it.

So yeah, if not that, then something similar.


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)

well she said not to run it til she got back rite?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe if she pressed Alt+Enter, it would have done something different?

OR MAYBE Ro planned this to teach her a lesson about disregourding her conspiracy theories, and that's why she felt like crap when Jane was was opening up to her?


----------



## shit (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

goddamnit jane, you just summoned Lord English


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2012)

It keeps happening.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 11, 2012)

The shit never ends, Jane.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 11, 2012)

That's like a 12 pack.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 11, 2012)

His grip on that dumbbell is...

unreal.


Edit: mini update


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 11, 2012)

> God you wish stuff would stop exploding.



That's what she said.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 11, 2012)

She's not wearing the tiaratop where is that icon even coming from


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 11, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> goddamnit jane, you just summoned Lord English



Just then

YOU THERE GIRL!
I SAID GIRL.
WOULD YOU LIKE A COPY OF SBURB?

Also Dear gog Jeff is ripped see everyone who dies comes back so much stronger.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 11, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> She's not wearing the tiaratop where is that icon even coming from



It could rather unlikely be hidden under her hair.
Or
You know maybe Glasses comp.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 11, 2012)

Seeing hero without arms in hero mode is really weird.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 11, 2012)

Reaction Image, a little resizing and maybe more Jeffass would make it sig worth.


----------



## geG (Jan 11, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> She's not wearing the tiaratop where is that icon even coming from



Sylladex    .


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2012)

GCat got more saves than John Smoltz.


----------



## Monna (Jan 11, 2012)

It's just not Jane's day.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2012)

It is Gcat's though

but everyday is probably Gcat's day.


----------



## mali (Jan 12, 2012)

sup fagets. imma catch up sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Also Dear gog Jeff is ripped see everyone who dies comes back so much stronger.



After first coming back as furries, of course.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

This could all have been avoided if Jane had a sassy gay friend


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> This could all have been avoided if Jane had a sassy gay friend



Applicable to all situations.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 12, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> After first coming back as furries, of course.


----------



## Xaosin (Jan 12, 2012)

I see Jane is not pleased. I love her hair all frizzled like that.

And now for D!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2012)

Dat sweet bro .


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

I keep wanting to make a fanfiction where Crockercorp is Aperture Science and Jane is Chell.

Someone give me a reason not to.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2012)

Only if she uses GCat as her portal gun


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Only if she uses GCat as her portal gun



That is the opposite of "a reason not to" but whatever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm an enabler


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

"You may be asking yourself, 'Colonel, just how difficult _are_ these tests? What was in that daunting text of a contract I signed? Am I in danger?'

Let me answer those questions with a question: Who wants to make sixty boondollars?"


oh god somebody stop me


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm guessing drunk Mom would be GLadOS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2012)

Hella Jeff should be Wheatley


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

I wa thinking...

Ro-Lal = Ratman

SBaHJ = Atlas & P-body


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2012)

Is anyone else chaotic stupid enough to be Wheatley then?

Derp John maybe. I would say Gamzee but he's more stoner than stupid.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Is anyone else chaotic stupid enough to be Wheatley then?
> 
> Derp John maybe. I would say Gamzee but he's more stoner than stupid.



John could work.

I considered CD, but he's already the Curiosity Core


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh no.

CD is Definitely Wheatley.

Easily distracted, loves crazy hats. Its CD or nothing else.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh no.
> 
> CD is Definitely Wheatley.
> 
> Easily distracted, loves crazy hats. Its CD or nothing else.



Okay, I can work with this.

But who should be GLaDOS?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2012)

HIC of course.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2012)

Update

TT: File's fuckin' clean as a whistle.
TT: A whistle that overcame a major substance abuse problem. Trying to get its life back on track.
TT: The whistle is holding down a steady job now. It's taking things one day at a time.
TT: Eat a fuckin' dinner off that whistle.
GG: ...
TT: Ok I'll shut up. 

Heh.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> HIC of course.



Oh.

Guess it seemed too obvious...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2012)

TT: Which is half true. She can't ever seem to sleep still. Goes off wandering for days.
TT: Sometimes I've gotta go round her up from some godforsaken cranny of the abyss. Drag her tipsy ass home, tuck her back in.
TT: Maybe I'll chain her leg to the bed if she doesn't wake up soon. 

Ro La...best fucking character


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Oops my prediction was correct.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuck he has an MLP-pony in his room fuck fuck fuck


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2012)

Hahaha, HSG's reaction to the pony poster


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 12, 2012)

Wait is threelegged race and batton meant to just be a joke, or does it also point that Dick can't into sports either.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Why does Bro make so many references to Parks and Rec?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 12, 2012)

He's like Anzi Anzari kinda


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 12, 2012)

Also I know that it won't be easy, but still comparatively speaking shouldn't the act of killing BetaJack be rather easy he's just an archagent I don't think you have to be that high level to kill.


Yes granted the only time we see one killed by a kid was DD by Dave who was maxed out, but still an unarmed Rose avoid getting hit at all. I'm pretty sure they could have done that at a much lower level.


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2012)

what is parks and rec? a tv show?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

shit said:


> what is parks and rec? a tv show?



Yes, it's a TV show.

"Lil' Sebastian" is the name of a tiny desktop horse figurine.

There were a few more in the defaced book.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 12, 2012)

So we have Dream Lil' Cal and Dersite tabloid rags? Awesome. Also loling forever at butthurt over ponies.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Reminder: Cal wore/was wearing Derse dream clothes and BetaBro tailored him some new duds.

DiStri left him in the purple garment, for some reason.


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2012)

DAT MY HORSE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 12, 2012)

Geg said:


> Hahaha, HSG's reaction to the pony poster



hahaha oh god I didn't see that poster before.

Their rage must be palpable.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 12, 2012)

They started posting in MLP threads too.


----------



## geG (Jan 13, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> hahaha oh god I didn't see that poster before.
> 
> Their rage must be palpable.



Actually not as bad as it was for the Tavros/Gamzee update. But still pretty funny


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2012)

Geg said:


> Actually not as bad as it was for the Tavros/Gamzee update. But still pretty funny



well yeah of course not

that update's rage was

something else


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2012)

And given the Pony book, it didn't come as that big a surprise.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2012)

grown rose


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)

We can finally find out if she'll look better than AdultRo.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2012)

Noob keeps on sinking deeper into his swamp of shit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)

You know it.

Still I do wonder if being an adult now we wont see the face of adult Rose.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)

On a serious note the fanart sadly reminds me that in this world they probably never met each other, except maybe in high society elbow rubbing parties (but I doubt Dave would go to those)

Also


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2012)

>noob
>serious


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2012)

No one uses the fanart thread anymore.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 13, 2012)

I had a dream where Mr. Dave Strider called up Ms. Rose Lalonde to make movies out of her novels.


----------



## geG (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh shit, Bro's gonna be Jane's server player.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2012)

Shoulda figured. What with him being TT and RoLa being TG.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 13, 2012)

Now to sneak into the study...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2012)

oh nooooooooooo ;A;



oh thank god.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 13, 2012)

Explosions? Falling rubble?

BITCH WHO DO YOU THINK I AM?


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2012)

this is more dad character development than I ever dreamed possible


----------



## Pipe (Jan 13, 2012)

For a moment I was scared for dad but everything went better than expected.


----------



## geG (Jan 13, 2012)

Pony Pals is on fire


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 13, 2012)

Geg said:


> Pony Pals is on fire


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2012)

OH FUCK NO NOT DA-


Oh thank god


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 13, 2012)

So Bro is a Brony. What do y'all think about this here revelation of sorts ?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2012)

Bro is filling Rose's early HS role of getting the shit rolling into entering the game.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 13, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> So Bro is a Brony. What do y'all think about this here revelation of sorts ?



Welcome to yesterday, man.

Most of us hashed out any-and-all opinions back when the update first came out.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 13, 2012)

O ok, I'm not going back any pages though I really don't care that much .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2012)

His love of ponies is ironic. Just like everything else he does.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 13, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> O ok, I'm not going back any pages though I really don't care that much .



Man, whenever I'm away from this thread for a long time, I always go through the backlog I missed before contributing anything more.

But that's just me I guess...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, I'm a little cooked right now so I'm out of it anyway.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2012)

you sons of bitches don't mention 413?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 13, 2012)

I was about to...

Shit, ten minutes is not enough time.

Anyway, I topped it wooo


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> you sons of bitches don't mention 413?



I am COOKED on DUBS.EHEHEHHE


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing less than Bec Noir can kill Dad.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> His love of ponies is ironic. Just like everything else he does.



I think his love for Cal is real.

Also it still bugs me that Dad gene's seem to come from nowhere.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 14, 2012)

413 almost at the end.



> Sunuvmann 	984
> Crossbow 	825
> KizaruTachio 	809
> Platinum 	663
> ...



Sunny has number 1 in the bag.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Screw you Sunny, this is my chance.

I have donned the top of Page 413 like a surfer on the crest of a tsunami.

And I'm gonna keep riding it that wave as it plows through a large port-side city and  several adjacent providences.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> 413 almost at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny has number 1 in the bag.



man, thought I was hanging with the best
obvs not
must've been the three or so week break


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Even with around five weeks total of separation from this thread, my tidal wave of opinions is almost within grasp of ravaging Sunny's community of coastal villas.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

we are the carribean of islands that lay toppled in your wake


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

get a 150x150 px avatar, cross, you nooblet


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

welp then


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

time to make up all the lost time


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Am I close yet?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

shit make me a decent shameless set


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Ban what are you doing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2012)

So I've been more or less walking my friend through as he caught up. He's up to Hivebent and got through Trollmance and meeting Eridan and Fef.

He asked how much left in A5A1. I told him he's about halfway though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh wow I just noticed it thanks to shit, Cross you should seriously get a bigger avy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh wow I just noticed it thanks to shit, Cross you should seriously get a bigger avy.



Um, looking at it now, I'm not sure how

to do that


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2012)

You apply for senior membership in the user group tab.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright, brb


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> shit make me a decent shameless set



I don't watch tv
ask someone in the theater to make you an ava
your sig isn't bad


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay, done.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

well 150 x less than 150 px is an improvement


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

I was about to change sets anyway.

Quick question, what's my sig limit at this point?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2012)

About time too lol.

I need a new one myself. Any ideas gaiz?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Put the nick cage nude on.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Quick question, what's my sig limit at this point?



Still open.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Still open.



Seniors

Avatar: 150x150
Sig: 550x500


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay, I'd say this was a triumph.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm making a note here, huge success.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 14, 2012)

Apature Science.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2012)

We do what we must, because we can.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 14, 2012)

Did you just win the thread ?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 14, 2012)

Pose as a team cause shit just got real.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

so what the fuck is this?


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2012)

@ All these: why.jpg


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2012)

You know what you haven't posted in a while Aubs? Pornstuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe it's some weird thing cause by the fact that the John one was made by Andrew himself and the rest kinda flowed from that.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

jade's my favorite


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 14, 2012)

Holy Crap I just realized what are they gonna do for 3 years I mean sure they will be in constant danger but even that has to get boring after a point.

They don't even have planets like John and Jade.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Holy Crap I just realized what are they gonna do for 3 years I mean sure they will be in constant danger but even that has to get boring after a point.
> 
> They don't even have planets like John and Jade.



What will they do for food?


@shit: trickster mode spam, smh


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

they're gonna bring all the other trolls back to life

or rather Gamzee is with his juggalo miracle magic

everyone else is gonna be so busy falling over themselves to thank him and praise his name to do much else


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 14, 2012)

But shit Gamzee will clearly be evil, Lord English is quite literally his god.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

scratch called him a sucker to his face

I don't know where you're getting this


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

is that fan made?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

shit said:


> is that fan made?



Yup.

Don't let the copyrights at the top fool you.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

Nightin Times?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

shit said:


> Nightin Times?



Not completely sure what word they were going for there.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe the stabbed picture. But the main one is not accurate.

1) Her Prospit self lives. Since she was doing the lifey thing.
2) They found no body. If the person is 'awake', upon waking up, the dreamself disappears.
3) Then there's this.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

it says that the pic is doctored

or rather that it's totally not


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 14, 2012)

shit said:


> scratch called him a sucker to his face
> 
> I don't know where you're getting this



Hussie said so in one of his explanation posts on tumblr. Gamzee doesn't know that they are, but LE and Doc are the mirthful messiahs. Speakers of the Vast Honk and all.

So yeah.


It's also sad, Gamzee will never fly towards the green sun yelling at Karkat about how the Honks are real.

And he'll never try to turn the whole human and/or troll race into Juggalos.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Maybe the stabbed picture. But the main one is not accurate.
> 
> 1) Her Prospit self lives. Since she was doing the lifey thing.
> 2) They found no body. If the person is 'awake', upon waking up, the dreamself disappears.
> 3) Then there's this.




*Spoiler*: _Legit super-spoilers_ 



When they say the picture "isn't doctored", they are actually lying!


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Hussie said so in one of his explanation posts on tumblr. Gamzee doesn't know that they are, but LE and Doc are the mirthful messiahs. Speakers of the Vast Honk and all.
> 
> So yeah.
> 
> ...



that doesn't mean that he really gives a shit about the mirthful messiahs

in fact, he said that he was the mirthful messiahs so


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: _Legit super-spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> When they say the picture "isn't doctored", they are actually lying!


Oh, I didn't actually read it.

In that case, carry on.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 14, 2012)

It was his religion, at the time Gamzee was having both a crisis of faith and running out of slime he wasn't thinking right.

I'm not completely serious about the whole turning evil thing.  I do suspect that something weird will come of the fact that English is Gamzee's god. Him Joining seems unlike since he isn't female. Really any of the girls are better candidates.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh, I didn't actually read it.
> 
> In that case, carry on.



Sunuvman, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2012)

IM A VAMPIRE


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> It was his religion, at the time Gamzee was having both a crisis of faith and running out of slime he wasn't thinking right.
> 
> I'm not completely serious about the whole turning evil thing.  I do suspect that something weird will come of the fact that English is Gamzee's god. Him Joining seems unlike since he isn't female. Really any of the girls are better candidates.



he's doing something with those corpses besides just smooching them

something miraculous will come of it, I know it


----------



## Sylar (Jan 14, 2012)

There's nothing miraculous about skull fucking.


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2012)

the beheadings are an integral part of the process of necrophilia I mean necromancy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 15, 2012)

You guys see the game ?


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

i missed it who won?

pats?


or God's boy :ho


----------



## Sylar (Jan 15, 2012)

Tebow lost for our sins.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

oh shit he lost?

damn lol 

Guess the BIGMAN wasn't feeling that game.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> You guys see the game ?


Nope.

Power went out.

Not that I would have watched. I was skyrimin' before then.

My facebook status concerning the matter:


> It is a tough decision for me this game. I don't care for the Broncos. I loathe New England. I love Tebow. But I can't fucking stand bandwagoning Tebow fans, especially the religious nuts. So it comes out about even in hatred.


I guess the math on that would have been -100 for the Pats because fuck em, -20 for Broncos since meh, don't like em, +80 for Tebow, GO GATORS!, -160 for fucking annoying jesusfreaks fanboying him.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

The Pats won?

HORSESHIT.


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

that first post was epic.

ans sMNNNNN tom brady broke some record last night too


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

>2 days since an update

There better be a flash coming


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> >2 days since an update
> 
> There better be a flash coming



Character Selection Screen?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2012)

100 pages per day forever isn't looking to good .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Update

"Hey, get that damn cat outta the way!"

...Fuck you Hussie...


----------



## Pipe (Jan 15, 2012)

We will never know the names of bro and mom.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh I do look forward to the day Jane changes her surname to Egbert.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Roxy. Called it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

The poster on the door is for Rose's book.


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha, a couple of days ago HSG was able to correctly predict she would be the Rogue of Void.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 15, 2012)

Roxy was the obvious choice.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2012)

Roxy


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Rouge of Void ahoy.

*guessed-the-name-right dance*


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2012)

man I thought strider would be void for some reason


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2012)

There really were no other good names that started with Ro unless Hussie wanted to do something stupid like Rome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Leaving Strider to have


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2012)

or maybe he'll be blood or rage or nah I'm just kidding yeah it's heart


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2012)

the thief of heart, calling it


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 15, 2012)

How many guns does Roxy have in her room? Is that a Betty Crocker raygun on her bed?

Also had a dream that I was going to play Sburb but it kind of petered out due to everyone being in the same house.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

shit said:


> the thief of heart, calling it



Stealing peoples hearts, as it were.


Also, the remaining letters were emphasized at being sex chromosomes.

? ? ? ? ?


EDIT: "Theif" is a female title, so probably not

There's still Mage, Prince, and Bard, assuming Hussie doesn't want overlap with the main kids' titles.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 15, 2012)

I TOLD YOU SUNNY

I FUCKING TOLD YOU SHE WAS VOID AND BRO WAS HEART

BUT YOU DIDN'T LISTEN TO ME OH NO YOU THOUGHT YOU KNEW BEST

YOU

KNOW

NOTHING


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 15, 2012)

>Rose can't see Roxy because of her Void powers
    >Roxy doesn't understand this and assumes her mother doesn't care for her
    >The Lalonde cycle continues


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes well, I thought Roxy more Nepetaesque so I gave her heart


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 15, 2012)

you thought wrong and so you doubted me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

At that point we had nothing to go on


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> >Rose can't see Roxy because of her Void powers
> >Roxy doesn't understand this and assumes her mother doesn't care for her
> >The Lalonde cycle continues



Sweet sleuthing here.

Also, my earlier whinings about 'how Jane and Jake's surnames ruined the 413 scheme' are foolish in retrospect.

413 means nothing in this universe, but 11 means everything.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

However, my error was most directly related to expecting Bro to being like Dave and Roxy being like Rose.

With the connection of Dave being time, void works of being spaceyish. Likewise, heart and light have a bit of a connection as both are positive.

But instead Bro is more closely related to Rose and Roxy is closer to Dave.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 15, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> At that point we had nothing to go on



You had my word 



Crossbow said:


> Sweet sleuthing here.
> 
> Also, my earlier whinings about 'how Jane and Jake's surnames ruined the 413 scheme' are foolish in retrospect.
> 
> 413 means nothing in this universe, but 11 means everything.



John and Jade never matched 413 either.



Sunuvmann said:


> However, my error was most directly related to expecting Bro to being like Dave and Roxy being like Rose.
> 
> With the connection of Dave being time, void works of being spaceyish. Likewise, heart and light have a bit of a connection as both are positive.
> 
> *But instead Bro is more closely related to Rose and Roxy is closer to Dave.*



You mean that thing we knew ever since Roxy's first log?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> (I was wrong about multiple things and I refuse to directly admit any of it.)



He makes an excellent point


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> You had my word
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and we made these predictions before that log. Like when only Jake and Jane had been introduced.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> John and Jade never matched 413 either.



First name lengths = 4

Average surname lengths x 2 = 13

This also works with the trolls.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

English = 7
Egbert = 6
Crocker = 7
Harley = 6

That's why their names are wrong.

I excpect when they meet John & Jade they'll renounce their connections to Batterwitch and LE and say "I'm Jane Egbert, who the hell do you think I am!" or something along those lines.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> English = 7
> Egbert = 6
> Crocker = 7
> Harley = 6
> ...



Sunny, stop being dumb.

I JUST SAID, this works for their session because 11 is the special number instead of 413.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 15, 2012)

Her name is Roxy HNNNNNNNNNNNGH


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

welp, I forgot about that. 11.11 thing hasn't been a thing for months.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyway, it appearifies that we will follow Roxy in the semi-immediate past, just like we did with Dave.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 15, 2012)

How much you wanna bet Bro's name is Dick ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Some folks is saying it could be Dixx.

All of the humor, double the symbology.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

That would be irony


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my god....mini maplehoof...fucking want

(Literal "my little pony" lol)

Also I'd say 2:1 on Dirk, 3:1 on Dick


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Update btw.

This is a lot more suspenseful when the next page isn't there yet.

Strider not being Dick will be the greatest devastation to the fandom since Strider not being Weeabro.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

getting a mspa set....

damn haven't had one in like months

@f/sunny


Dirk
BWAHAHAHAHA dirk is such a funny name.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

mmmm handmaid sexiest troll or what?
all her fanart is moe

mmmm

going for a strider set.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2012)

Dirk is a pretty common and normal name in my country/language.
I know several.


Also mini maplehoof :3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

@Rem, Tell that to a certain Dallas basketball player.

I think because everyone is expecting it to be Dick is probably why it isn't. Hussie loves trollin'


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

yo yoyoyoyoyo

what nic cage movie is that where he is all crazy? thinking he is a vampire and etc.

I wanna watch that shit now

PLEASE


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

RemChu said:


> yo yoyoyoyoyo
> 
> what nic cage movie is that where he is all crazy? thinking he is a vampire and etc.
> 
> ...



This is secretly every Nic Cage movie.

FACT.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

i'll try imdb i guess


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> @Rem, Tell that to a certain Dallas basketball player.
> 
> I think because everyone is expecting it to be Dick is probably why it isn't. Hussie loves trollin'



Yeah but everyone thought Mom would be Roxy and she was.

Also


> God DAMN do you love WIZARDS.
> 
> You wish and hope they are REAL, and that so too is their MAJYYKS AND STUFF. You enjoy writing FANPROSE FOR SAID MAGICAL MEN, but you think maybe it's NOT SO GREAT. You are however QUITE GREAT at the esoteric sciences, such as ECTOBIOLOGY, DARK FENESTROLOGY, and the delicate art of APPEARIFICATION. You have tended to accrue dead preserved SPECIMENS from your experiments, little to none of which AREN'T FELINE.



Well if anyone still doubted it wasn't snarky one upmanship it really was mutual love. Aww

And Roxy feels that Rose doesn't love her, but Rose probably lets her drink to be happy. Like daughter like mother.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2MrNHZ4MF_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2012)

Also AdultRose has access to her Seer powers. Makes we wonder if Dave has knowledge of time his powers.

Also AMom and ABro should have had some access to their powers as well, makes you wonder was Bro unaware or was his mastery of them completely useless against Jack.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

If they had plush SBaHJs, I would buy that shit so hard.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2012)

RemChu said:


> mmmm handmaid sexiest troll or what?
> all her fanart is moe



This isn't even a question. It's just something people should know to be true.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2012)

Also the also the cat is all white so I don't think she killed Jaspers.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

> A young lady stands in her bedroom. It just so happens that today, the  11th of November, 2011, is the date scheduled for the launch of a highly  exclusive playtesting experience for a much anticipated game. The young  lady is expecting to find this game in her mailbox today. She is  expecting the game to be enclosed in a pair of envelopes, and printed on  these envelopes, she is expecting to find her name!
> 
> *What do you suppose the name on the game will be?              *


Jane was waiting for her pre-order copy of Skyrim.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Also the also the cat is all white so I don't think she killed Jaspers.


GCat being killed would be fucking ridiculous.

And I rather doubt she would :'-( over GCat dying.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> This isn't even a question. It's just something people should know to be true.



What about Redglare, Mindfang, and the Condence?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

> Due to an incident involving an APPEARIFIER, an unabridged COLONEL SASSACRE'S, and a PERFECTLY WHITE CAT, she will not be able to assist her bffsy for some time.


I think what it means is:

1) She appearified it above GCat
2) GCat teleported it over Jaspers
3) It crushed Jaspers.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think what it means is:
> 
> 1) She appearified it above GCat
> 2) GCat teleported it over Jaspers
> 3) It crushed Jaspers.



Sunny, you you have successfully stopped being dumb.

My congratulations.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 15, 2012)

Tiny Maplehoof is most adorable. 

Also isn't Jasper perfectly fine on the window sill? He hasn't been crushed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

DIRK

I'm 2 for 2


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Hussie you win at devastating fans.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Prince of Heart


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

I can't find the title part of his name.

*flails upward in self-disappointment*


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2012)

Dirk 

okay.jpg


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

>sord in the corner

>more mlp above door

>fancy santas

What are you doing to us, Andrew?


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 15, 2012)

DERSITE SPY?


----------



## Pipe (Jan 15, 2012)

I wanted bro to be dick


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2012)

Dick would have been better 

How were so many people able to pin Dirk as a Heart player before he was even introduced?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Well it was obviously going to be among the dead trolls' titles

Which were

Breath
Light
Heart
Hope
Void
and Life

Minus the Breath and Light (since John and Rose) and you have 4 to choose from.

The rest was deduction.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> >sord in the corner
> 
> >more mlp above door
> 
> ...


He is the closest thing to Andrew in the comic.

Besides Andrew himself.


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well it was obviously going to be among the dead trolls' titles
> 
> Which were
> 
> ...



Doom was a possibility too since Sollux is essentially dead


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

I knew it wasn't going to be dick

everyone was hoping for it

and as proven with Eridan

Hope is dead.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Sit through the cycle of equine porno and you'll catch a glimpse of Danny Glover as Geromy


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2012)

Isn't Dave closer to Andrew I mean they both made SBaHJ.

Also Love for puppets confirmed for not ironic, I told you guys he was it was real.


Also we'll probably learn that Dave keeps a closer eye on Dirk than Dirk thinks he does.
Or that would make Dave a worse parent, since at least Dave admired bro (though to be fair I'm pretty sure Dirk admires Dave)


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

edit: noob confirmed for dumbass

Dave is a time knight.

He makes sure that nothing ever fucks up. But you'll never know it.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Also Love for puppets confirmed for not ironic, I told you guys he was it was real.



BREAKING FUCKING NEWS, FOLKS.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 15, 2012)

Dirk ? 

Ehh it does sound like something someone nicknamed Bro's name would be.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2012)

he'll always be Dick Strider in my heart


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 15, 2012)

I was not expecting Dirk at all. Roxy was the common prediction by the Tumblr fandom though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 15, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Sit through the cycle of equine porno and you'll catch a glimpse of Danny Glover as Geromy



I wouldn't be surprised if he knew about Homestuck.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 15, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he'll always be Dick Strider in my heart



He will be in all of our hearts.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> BREAKING FUCKING NEWS, FOLKS.



You say that like there weren't actually people who thought that it was ironic. There have been debates on HSG and MSPAfora about it.




> edit: noob confirmed for dumbass
> 
> Dave is a time knight.
> 
> He makes sure that nothing ever fucks up. But you'll never know it.



How so stating the sky is blue doesn't make someone a dumbass you dumb bitch. He'll clearly be helping out.

Also there's a chance AdultDave can't use timetravel, we haven't seen a non-godtier time player time travel without using turntables/whateverdevice.
At best you've got the time he and Jade fought Jack, and used time clones, but we only saw chunks of the fight and he's got his shit captchad.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Hussie synopsis of the SBaHJ movie remains fantastic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Hussie synopsis of the SBaHJ movie remains fantastic.



He should put it as a secret at the end of a flash or something, like the nic cage thing.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

Nos tating the sky is blue doesn't make you a dumbass

when you've seen the sky be blue for all your life and then say "hey, maybe the sky is pink."

well in that case, you might as well hand yourself a fuck chair to the dumbfuck parade.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Nos tating the sky is blue doesn't make you a dumbass
> 
> when you've seen the sky be blue for all your life and then say "hey, maybe the sky is pink."
> 
> well in that case, you might as well hand yourself a fuck chair to the dumbfuck parade.



Brandishing his faggoty chumpductor baton.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

He just opened up Questions now, if you have a tumblr, GOGOGOGO


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 15, 2012)

> real quick, re: dick v. dirk
> 
> Dick was sort of the only other viable solution to the Di__ puzzle. There seemed to be this whole big camp rooting for Dick.
> 
> ...


**

edit:


GOOD GOD


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Nos tating the sky is blue doesn't make you a dumbass
> 
> when you've seen the sky be blue for all your life and then say "hey, maybe the sky is pink."
> 
> well in that case, you might as well hand yourself a fuck chair to the dumbfuck parade.



But when did I say that?

I have never once and you can look up every post I have implied that Bro's love for puppets was anything less than real. I pointed out it's finally undeniable.

Even if you're referring to the stuff about Dave keeping an eye on Bro, you'll notice in story that other than as a parallel to the original timeline nothing says Dave secretly Watches bro, other than Fanon Fanon which I support.

Unless you mean the whole bad parent thing, well guess what they are fucking terrible parents all of them. Noble intentions don't excuse what major fuck ups they've done.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> He just opened up Questions now, if you have a tumblr, GOGOGOGO



Do I have time to make one?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

the point continues to elude Noob much like common sense.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2012)

which, sadly, isn't actually all that common


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

Also

hai skotty :33


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Is the askbox _really _closed already?


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 15, 2012)

He got over 2000 messages within 10 minutes? I can't blame him for closing it.





> Also
> 
> hai skotty


Hi sweetie. <3


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh, hooray! Skotty's back!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> the point continues to elude Noob much like common sense.



Could you just say the point.

Because I seriously don't understand what you're getting at.
Should it be lets assume adult Dave is using his time powers to help out. As I've pointed out that's not logical.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Could you just say the point.
> 
> Because I seriously don't understand what you're getting at.




*Spoiler*: _Hint_ 



you're dumb


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm seriously not getting it. Seriously what did I say. Because I seriously explained every statement in the post that preceded Z's


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2012)

guys, there is a default response to noob's posts here

this is it:


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2012)

if you don't see anything, well that's exactly my point


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 15, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> GCat being killed would be fucking ridiculous.
> 
> And I rather doubt she would :'-( over GCat dying.





Sunuvmann said:


> I think what it means is:
> 
> 1) She appearified it above GCat
> 2) GCat teleported it over Jaspers
> 3) It crushed Jaspers.



Do you ever get tired of being dumb? The cat she probably crushed was gCat's original like Halley was to Bec.

Anyway have this

[YOUTUBE]7UZxTlVnahU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> Do you ever get tired of being dumb?



that's like asking if I ever get tired of breathing


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 15, 2012)

I feel as if this thread needs an auspistice or five.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I'm seriously not getting it. Seriously what did I say. Because I seriously explained every statement in the post that preceded Z's



It's not what you said, but what you did, have done and continue to do.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




Be dumb.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2012)

Skotty said:


> I feel as if this thread needs an auspistice or five.



I was an auspistice once but that was just an act in a made-up fake drama I set up with two friends just to fuck with everyone else


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> Do you ever get tired of being dumb? The cat she probably crushed was gCat's original like Halley was to Bec.
> 
> Anyway have this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Skotty said:


> I feel as if this thread needs an auspistice or five.


Indeed.

Though you gotta admit, noob is shithispants retarded.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2012)

default response, people

live it, learn it


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 15, 2012)

responsive
I'm too sleepy to go see what you guys were arguing over, so have Roxy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> Do you ever get tired of being dumb? The cat she probably crushed was gCat's original like Halley was to Bec.
> 
> Anyway have this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7UZxTlVnahU[/YOUTUBE]


Yeah, my money is still on Jaspers being appearified to here, killed, and then sent back to the other universe.

So when you are wrong, I will quote the shit out of your post and tell you to shove a wombat up your ass.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 15, 2012)

sunny please don't force your strange and disturbing fetishes on me I'm not interested


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 15, 2012)

Last auspistice I had was pretty unreliable.

Sort of just chuckled to himself when my hate-admirer (deplorer?) would make moves on me.

I had to defuse the situation myself. Now we are three mutual friends.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> sunny please don't force your strange and disturbing fetishes on me I'm not interested


Don't lie TV, its so unbecoming.

Everyone knows Aussies are dingofuckers.


----------



## Magic (Jan 15, 2012)

HEY

HEY

a dingo ate my baby.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 16, 2012)

RemChu said:


> HEY
> 
> HEY
> 
> a dingo ate my baby.



Crikey!
**


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2012)

Answers:

responsive


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2012)

> They could be any race too. Note that I am caucasian, and I draw myself orange. I don’t see no orange kids there! Can’t really pin them down as definitively white, though this is likely the widespread presumption. They are canonically a-racial, and elude concrete bodily proportions through diversity of stylistic representation. You decide what they are! The thing you decide is right.


Oh god, I want to see Ethnicstuck fanart.

Like hispanic John, black Dave, asian Rose and indian Jade


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Or it will be Dirk Strider.



I am the prophet, it's me.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 16, 2012)

> “Scratch said doomed timeline Vriska killed Bec Noir. Was she really that strong???”
> 
> First, time to get all the facts straight.
> 
> ...



I know someone who isn't going to be happy about this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 16, 2012)

I know someone who's going to have to deal with it


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

Deputy Myself said:


> redhead girl is hot with her hear tied back
> 
> when its loose she kinda reminds me of ky (no scars) so bit of a turn off


the hell man 

srsly


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 16, 2012)

I do believe deputy myself is drunk.


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
shit


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder if people honestly think Hussie will answer their questions that relate to future plot points.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 16, 2012)

> I wish to now Roxy’s favorite video game. So that I may play it.
> 
> Her favorite games were probably my favorite games, since I don’t actually know about the games I never played, and the ones I didn’t like were shit. She wouldn’t like shit games.
> 
> ...



I have never played either...

**


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 16, 2012)

> One stupid question, I know John and Jade have their food supply…but what about Rose, Dave and the trolls? Are they going to starve to death?
> 
> There are alchemiters on the meteor. Remember how Kanaya made Eridan’s wand?
> 
> As for things to duplicate, who knows what’s there. Sure hope Rose and Dave like troll food!



Someone asked the food question, hmm makes sense I'd forgotten about the whole alchemiters


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 16, 2012)

So Hussie basically said that Vriska had the potential to beat jack.

I'm cool with that. .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 16, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Someone asked the food question, hmm makes sense I'd forgotten about the whole alchemiters



I don't get why they couldn't look up the captcha codes for common household items, I imagine in the homestuck universe there would be something like that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 16, 2012)

I think they could but they don't have any common household items right now.

I wish homestuck was his loss of shit would be hilarious.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I have never played either...
> 
> **



   .


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

You should take CD's advice, Crossbow


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You should take CD's advice, Crossbow



**


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

play earthbound, noob


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

play earthbound, noob


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

play pikmin as well it's pretty good


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

play earthbound, noob


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2012)

I should sometime >_>


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

Good heavens, this thread is full of miserable curs.


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2012)

Sylar said:


> I know someone who isn't going to be happy about this.





Taurus Versant said:


> I know someone who's going to have to deal with it



Are you guys talking about me? Because I don't give a shit about Vriska as long as she's not in the story


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Geg gonna Geg


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't wait until the meteor passes through Vriska's dream bubble and they take her with them.

And, you know, other trolls, I guess.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 16, 2012)

The fandom is having a shit storm over these posts.
Personally, I just thought it was neat that we can give them any ethnicity that we want.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2012)

Tbh, I thought for the longest time Jade to be asian.

So I guess that'd make John asian as well


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Tbh, I thought for the longest time Jade to be asian.
> 
> So I guess that'd make John asian as well



This, but without the second line.


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

man hussie, stop listening to jerks on the internet and update homestuck


----------



## Pipe (Jan 16, 2012)

This is my canon John from now on


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
shit


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

I always thought of John as asian.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> This, but without the second line.


Yeah well that was before we knew them to be brother n sister.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 16, 2012)

So Pats and Giants for this Superb Owl ?

Greatest rematch of history, amirite ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2012)

Well it would make my decision on who to cheer for easy.

Since I hope the patriots are crushed in complete and utter defeat 

So I'd pretty much be rooting for their opponents, regardless of who they are.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 16, 2012)

Implying the 49ers or the Giants have the tools to beat us. 

Well the Giants might.....


BUT THAT'S A BIG FUCKING MIGHT


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2012)

This is why Hussie should just ignore the tumblr fandom


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm surprised he has the time to respond to these tweens.


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

he doesn't, we didn't get an update today


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well it would make my decision on who to cheer for easy.
> 
> Since I hope the patriots are crushed in complete and utter defeat
> 
> So I'd pretty much be rooting for their opponents, regardless of who they are.



this is literally me


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 16, 2012)

Jade=Asia
Dave=White or European
Rose=French
John=White


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Jade=Asia
> Dave=White or European
> Rose=French
> John=White





noobthemusical said:


> Dave=White or European





noobthemusical said:


> White or European





noobthemusical said:


> White or European




what


I'm white and European
Or is your OR an inclusive OR?


----------



## Pipe (Jan 16, 2012)

lol handegg


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

Y'now, in case he's white, but not European.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Y'now, in case he's white, but not European.



Then he could just put white


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

Didi said:


> Then he could just put white



Dave was a prospitian the whole time calling it now.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

Guys dave is black. its so heir apparent its not even funny.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

1. Dj equipment

2. Loves Snoop dog

3. Lives in the BIG CITY

4. likes ninja swords 

5. never smiles (right?)

6. Likes the big man and basketball


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave was a dersite the whole time calling it now


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

it just occurred to me that the blacks say "bro"

it was so oibvs


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2012)

RemChu said:


> 1. Dj equipment
> 
> 2. Loves Snoop dog
> 
> ...



I was talking to Crossbow

Your theory is however


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Geg gonna Geg



Guess what I started reading today


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

hentai?

keep it up and you will be like all oppai Fang


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

RemChu said:


> 3. Lives in the BIG CITY
> 
> 4. likes ninja swords
> 
> 5. never smiles (right?)



I don't get these?


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

1.go outside man.

2.and lots of black kids like comics, anime (just an observation)

3. pretty sure there is a joke type thing that black men don't smile when taking pictures lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

aw man you should post more .


----------



## Sylar (Jan 16, 2012)

Fang said:


> Guess what I started reading today


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 16, 2012)

Didi said:


> what
> 
> 
> I'm white and European
> Or is your OR an inclusive OR?



I firmly believe Lalonde is french so probably best to say that he's both, since I think Dick is white.

Also I also thought Dave might be black originally, but my reasoning sounded kind racist in my head. Also "Cool-Ironic white kid who can't into sports" sounds better than "Cool-Ironic Black kid who can't into sports"


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

RemChu said:


> 1.go outside man.
> 
> 2.and lots of black kids like comics, anime (just an observation)
> 
> 3. pretty sure there is a joke type thing that black men don't smile when taking pictures lol



Those are some pretty empty-sounding stereotypes!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, going outside did not explain anything.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

lots of black people live in urban areas such as the BIG CITY

yesh

seriously go outside.


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

Lalonde is a hot euro latina....

yeah


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

RemChu said:


> lots of black people live in urban areas such as the BIG CITY
> 
> yesh
> 
> seriously go outside.



Lots of white people live there to, though!

Also, lots of black folks (maybe a majority?) live in not-so-urban areas (towns, ghettos, Africa, etc.)


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

heh most ghettos are located in urban areas....

man go outside dawg


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

besides im joking and gave some funny reasons and you take it like im being ultra serious

wtf fandom


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

Man, I'm chiller than chill over here.

A bit confused for a while, but still.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

man we probably just live in different parts of the world.

Lets just make out and forget this


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

Is that a fangy I see?

friend get me some glasses cause this shit requires a double take


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Fang said:


> Guess what I started reading today



I can guess what you aren't reading

noob's posts


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2012)

But can you guess what I am reading


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I can guess what you aren't reading
> 
> noob's posts


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Fang said:


> But can you guess what I am reading



does it rhyme with gnomeshmuck


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 16, 2012)

Are the part 7 scans done yet last I read they Valentine kicked their asses on the train.?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> does it rhyme with gnomeshmuck



It rhymes with MSPA


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

YMCA?

Fang how do you feel about construction workers?


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2012)

wat                              .


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't met this guy yet.

Thon seems cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2012)

Rereading Problem Sleuth eh Fang?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2012)

Fang visiting the mspa thread ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 16, 2012)

it needs to happen more often


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2012)

Fang said:


> Guess what I started reading today



pretty fucking excited



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I can guess what you aren't reading
> 
> noob's posts



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2012)

Didi said:


> what
> 
> 
> I'm white and European
> Or is your OR an inclusive OR?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LN_L85b2zQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 17, 2012)

Fangy


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Jan 17, 2012)

God I can't wait until we see more alpha guardians.


Also what ever happened to UU?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 17, 2012)

Next time UU has a convo big shit will probably have just happened on her end, and Hussie isn't using her right now to make that moment more dramatic.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 17, 2012)

Also, character selection screen imminent, I guess.


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2012)

Skotty said:


> Fangy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Also, character selection screen imminent, I guess.


Well done.


Le Sigh, I hate these updates that are really not updates.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 17, 2012)

PANELS AREN'T DONE YET


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 17, 2012)

Pipe said:


> PANELS AREN'T DONE YET



SORRY!


Also, I'm pretty proud of my mad prophetic skillz.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Pipe's sig makes me lol


----------



## Xaosin (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmm... Roxy and Dirk heh? Hopefully more from these names will come when this ominous CHARACTER SELECT SCREEN is ready.



Crossbow said:


> Fuck he has an MLP-pony in his room fuck fuck fuck



I have mixed feelings about this. Fuuu.... Well, time to get a 'Prequel' sig.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 17, 2012)

Update 

Laser rifle

That gun on her bed also maybe


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

too many riflekinds, dnw

be more creative, huss


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 17, 2012)

shit said:


> too many riflekinds, dnw
> 
> be more creative, huss



As if Mom wielding rifles is a recent thing.


----------



## Xaosin (Jan 17, 2012)

*>Laser Gun

>Deadly Sciences

>Ambushs*

Why am I getting Eridan vibes all over?


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 17, 2012)

FistKind+Wizards=


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

I just realized aradia is the boombox, haww


----------



## Xaosin (Jan 17, 2012)

Saw it before, surpised that Sollux wasn't some spaztastic street pocket or such. (Reminds me almost of those weird BK minority kids.)



And of course Karkat would be Troll-Huey.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Aradia is a transformer.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

what is that from some popular song I've never heard of or something?


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2012)

if that link aint big titty porno, I will neg


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2012)

mmmm not arousing but was a good find.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 17, 2012)

RemChu said:


> if that link aint big titty porno, I will neg



I hoard all the big titty pornos for myself.

I mean wait what


@shit: I swear you must live under a rock to have never heard that song.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2012)

LOl woof woof?


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

cross, gimme a youtube yo


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't even know the name.

I just hear it all the time.

Like, passing by car radios and the like.


...Look, it's some person named Nicki Muhnaj(sp?), I know that much.


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

oh fuck that bitch


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 17, 2012)

shit said:


> oh fuck that bitch



It seems you don't like her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2012)

exciting. all dat foreshadowing


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2012)

And as usual I don't see the foreshadowing


cool update though


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 17, 2012)

oops update.

Aren't antihero and antagonist sort of mutally exclusive?

Also

*Spoiler*: _Clevebot shenanigans(semi-coherent)_ 



User: What do you know about Jane Crocker?

Cleverbot: Who?

User: Jane Crocker is a character for Homestuck.

Cleverbot: My favorite character in Homestuck is Doc Scratch.

User: He is an excellent host.

Cleverbot: Do you like him?

User: Yes I do.

Cleverbot: What kind of music do you like?

User: Videogame soundtracks, Homestuck albums, and smooth jazz.

Cleverbot: That's terrible.

User: Screw you!

Cleverbot: Why not?

User: Okay, let's switch gears.

Cleverbot: I don't much care for coffee, but I will go with you while you get some.

User: Do you know about Jake English?

Cleverbot: Yeah, but I'm Christian. So I don't care for Buddah.

User: No, I said Jake English.

Cleverbot: If you broke an Englishman, wouldn't that be an act of war or something?

User: No, JAKE English.

Cleverbot: No. Like spanish or french?

User: Let's try something else.

Cleverbot: Sure.

User: What do you know about Andrew Hussie?

Cleverbot: I thought you had to go?

User: Do you know about Ryan North?

Cleverbot: That seems like a topic change.

User: Well do you?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Tell me about Ryan North.

Cleverbot: He created the Earth in six days and rested on the seventh.

User: Close enough.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2012)

What do you make of it TV?

What I guessed was foreshadowing Jack v. Lord English


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually hell, Hope wand. All the green.

It's Jake.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2012)

Jake possessed by engrish?

looks like that to me

and it seems Engrish will be a third party in the prospit vs derse since he has his own chess pieces.


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2012)

Shit since you like comics and what not (hopefully not Quesda)

you should watch Kamen Rider Double


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2012)

ph and ya i didnt read the text

after i read it...
sounds like the new kid vs LE or something


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2012)

Dirk looks fuckin awesome....

Q_Q


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2012)

Didi said:


> And as usual I don't see the foreshadowing
> 
> 
> cool update though



look deeper



Sunuvmann said:


> What do you make of it TV?
> 
> What I guessed was foreshadowing Jack v. Lord English



Well UU's obviously involved since his/her symbol is all over the place. Calmasis is 8 letters so Ancestor UU.

The act of playing past the death of the king in chess is a pretty intense one considering all our chess motifs.

12 apprentices slain already by being converted to Calmasis's side.


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know if I'm doing it wrong but I'm totally reading Midnight Crew stuff first


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2012)

Fang said:


> I don't know if I'm doing it wrong but I'm totally reading Midnight Crew stuff first



Uh yeah I wouldn't do that if I were you. You would understand jack shit about their importance to the plot if you don't read it at the proper point in the story.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2012)

Didi, in life you learn to take the small victories.

Go ahead and enjoy it, Fang


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2012)

TV tell shit to watch Double


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2012)

I can definitely advise Double. It and Fourze are pretty quality entry level.

Have you been enjoying Fourze, Fang, or is it not to your taste?


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2012)

I haven't touched Fourze since episode 15

the suit design for Fourze himself just kills me but the story is alright, it'll be a long time till we have a story or style like Kuuga or Agito's again


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 17, 2012)

RemChu said:


> and it seems Engrish will be a third party in the prospit vs derse since he has his own chess pieces.



Aw man can't believe I missed this. The Felt got like 16 members which corresponds with the fact that each side of chess got 16 pieces. In a way, it makes sense......maybe not


----------



## Sylar (Jan 17, 2012)

Fang said:


> I haven't touched Fourze since episode 15
> 
> the suit design for Fourze himself just kills me but the story is alright, it'll be a long time till we have a story or style like Kuuga or Agito's again



It grew on me TBH. Have you seen the suit for Kamen Rider Meteor?


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

Double              ?


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

Fang said:


> Shit since you like comics and what not (hopefully not Quesda)
> 
> you should watch Kamen Rider Double



oh ok
can you like pimp it to me?
is that something you do?


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

>all 12 wizards are killed

more troll deaths?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2012)

Trolls are always dying.


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2012)

shit said:


> oh ok
> can you like pimp it to me?
> is that something you do?



bwahahahaha, this is comedy


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2012)

BARK

called it


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2012)

Bark code confirmed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> BARK
> 
> called it


As if it'd be anything else


----------



## geG (Jan 17, 2012)

ABRAKABABRA


----------



## King Hopper (Jan 18, 2012)

New set get

too assed to resize it


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh Andrew


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2012)

Hussie is doing it too ?


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2012)

lol I'm glad I wasn't the only one who was redirected to that crap. Hopefully he will still update.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2012)

SOPA has stopped 100 pages per day forever.


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2012)

>They think they can censor the internet


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> lol I'm glad I wasn't the only one who was redirected to that crap. Hopefully he will still update.





			
				Hussie said:
			
		

> Back in 24:00!


Nnnnnnnope


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2012)

Geg said:


> Nnnnnnnope


He could have found a more creative excuse to take the day off.


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2012)

This SOPA blackout isn't going to accomplish anything other than being a minor annoyance for a day, which I'm sure that was Hussie's intent. To troll.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2012)

Eh, there still were pages and those are still readable, the most recent ones, so meh.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2012)

Wikipedia's doing the same thing I heard.


e: I go to Google to double-check.

And WHAT do I see?


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2012)

well in old people's and politicians' defense

internet piracy will probably tear the entertainment industry down to a shadow of itself within a generation


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah but as long as they make enough money to keep them motivated to do more things, I'm cool with them being poorer.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2012)

Let's look at Homestuck.

How many people here have paid actual money for _every_ music album they own?

Conversely, how many people have paid actual monies for physical merch?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd download the homestuck merchandise for free if I could.

Granted I'd probably donate something to Hussie, but that would be for the comic and not the stuff.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 18, 2012)

I post this yet?
Well whatever possible repost


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2012)

HAH! Good one Hussie.


shit said:


> well in old people's and politicians' defense
> 
> internet piracy will probably tear the entertainment industry down to a shadow of itself within a generation


Music? Plausibly.

But considering they're the assholes who gave us Justin Bieber, I'd say they have it coming.


As for movies, I rather doubt it. I mean, the industry it really hurts is video rental. While in theaters, going to movies is a social experience and while it may take away a fraction, it comparatively isn't much.

From personal experience, films I download are ones that aren't good enough that I bother to see in theaters but still mildly interesting.

So the way I say Hollywood could combat this is MAKE BETTER MOVIES >[


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> He could have found a more creative excuse to take the day off.


Pretty much this.

For those who read Bakuman, Hussie kinda reminds me of Hiramaru, looking for any excuse to take a day or two off.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> HAH! Good one Hussie.
> 
> Music? Plausibly.
> 
> ...



you forget television
when you can rewatch anything over the net, what's the use of forking out nearly 100usd a month for cable? and then without cable people don't even know about new shows

not that I'm defending the entertainment biz, they've had it too good for too long imo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2012)

To be honest, that is something they can solve themselves quite easily with better streaming services.

Like in England, pretty much every BBC show is available to the Brits online like literally minutes after it aired.

If you want to cut that down here, they should put it up with the same urgency.

And the cable companies are actually doing their own remedies. Like I've seen adverts from Cox for iPad live tv streaming apps.


Ahaha oh wow. I just realized I'm arguing the free market, limited government position.

You sly dog, you.


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2012)

shit said:


> oh ok
> can you like pimp it to me?
> is that something you do?



yes

go the Kamen Rider Heisei pimping thread


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2012)

Pretty sure I read somewhere that the MPAA and RIAA had record profits last year despite all their claims of losing money to piracy.

I'm pretty sure at least one of them did


----------



## Pipe (Jan 18, 2012)

lol hussie is against sopa too


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2012)

Dinosaur Comics is doing something similar.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> This SOPA blackout* isn't going to accomplish anything other than being a minor annoyance for a day,* which I'm sure that was Hussie's intent. To troll.



To the internet literate, maybe.



> Pretty much this.
> 
> For those who read Bakuman, Hussie kinda reminds me of Hiramaru, looking for any excuse to take a day or two off.



So Hussie has a hot chick he's going after to make her his waifu?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 18, 2012)

shit said:


> well in old people's and politicians' defense
> 
> internet piracy will probably tear the entertainment industry down to a shadow of itself within a generation



If you think piracy is fucking up the entertainment industry then I love to see what you'd think a heavily restricted internet would do to it. Think about how much money you throw around BECAUSE of the internet. SOPA would be the dumbest way to make more money, because it would hurt them more then help.



Companies can chose and take what they want out there and when that extends to sites that criticize say Fox or MSNBC for non credible stories, like say a news blog. That news blog is now in danger of being shut down.

Hell even the NF we all love would be shut down.  If SOPA existed then any sort of copyrighted video we post would be grounds for shutting down the whole site.

SOPA is not the way to go about fixing Piracy, case closed. In fact if SOPA passed there are still ways to get around it, those way will be tossed around and in turn would cause more piracy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So Hussie has a hot chick he's going after to make her his waifu?


Yes. And that foxy lady is named Ms. Paint


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2012)

Dinosaur comics has a pretty convincing testimonial.

Edit: just read the updates leading up to "Roxy: Black Out"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2012)

Finished first Skyrim playthrough.

I'm thinking my next playthough as a theif/assassin and playing as a female Khajiit. I'll name her Nepeta Leijon


:33


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2012)

I finished Return to Dreamland this weekend.

Well, the main mode anyway.


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> If you think piracy is fucking up the entertainment industry then I love to see what you'd think a heavily restricted internet would do to it. Think about how much money you throw around BECAUSE of the internet. SOPA would be the dumbest way to make more money, because it would hurt them more then help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you sure do have an opinion


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2012)

So much OPINIONS, man.


----------



## Xaosin (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like Tumblr is flipping out over Hussie's little SOPA intervention. Eh, I doubt anyone that reads Homestuck didn't know about it anyway. So many hurt opinions.

Roxy proves awesome and plush piles prove adorable.

Wow, reading back on  now, I never realized how much symbolism was apparent. Frigglish?

12 Troll Wizards? 

Playing a chess game past check-mate?

In relevant news King Hopper's set is amazing .


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> To the internet literate, maybe.


This is one of the most half assed "strike" attempts I've seen. Are you a retard?


Crossbow said:


> I finished Return to Dreamland this weekend.
> 
> Well, the main mode anyway.


You aren't hardcore until you've completed extra mode and the true arena. Gog dat true arena.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> You aren't hardcore until you've completed extra mode and the true arena. Gog dat true arena.



Don't worry.

_I plan to._


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> This is one of the most half assed "strike" attempts I've seen.



A half assed strike that the everyman gave two fucks about the results but everyone else who knows don't mind. 





> Are you a retard?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 18, 2012)

shit said:


> you sure do have an opinion



I was trying to explain that what you said was wrong, which it is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

but is't tumblr down as well?


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> A half assed strike that the everyman gave two fucks about the results but everyone else who knows don't mind.


Don't know how to say anything intelligent? Leave a neg. That'll show em.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2012)

Opinions as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh cripes. I just learned that Andrew retconned any mention of race and censored it.

Eg:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Don't know how to say anything intelligent? Leave a neg. That'll show em.





0/10

You're not good at this are you?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2012)

Well Dave obviously isn't black.

Because you wouldn't say anything about his race in the context of him being a rapper with a puppet is not cool if he was black.


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> 0/10
> 
> You're not good at this are you?


Your butthurt is showing. Just quit now and save yourself from embarrassment.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Your butthurt is showing. Just quit now and save yourself from embarrassment.



>Calls on butthurt
>Despite calling someone retard with nothing to show for it
>Claim not responding intelligently
>Leave a just response with a link on the matter





> Opinions as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2012)

You link to a poorly written article because you have nothing to say on the subject.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2012)

The opinion pile just doesnt stop getting taller..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> The opinion pile just doesnt stop getting taller..



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5wVZwdHmRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2012)

Jesus christ, we'll have an update in only 2.5 hours.

Can you all stop bitching about stupid shit? Its mind numbing. 

Edit: Redemption through Journey. I approve.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Jesus christ, we'll have an update in only 2.5 hours.
> 
> Can you all stop bitching about stupid shit? Its mind numbing.
> 
> Edit: Redemption through Journey. I approve.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LatorN4P9aA&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (Jan 18, 2012)

Fuck that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw7w2b_FTC8[/YOUTUBE]

Redemption through AC/DC.


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2012)

Wait, Don't Stop Believing is 4:13 long

WHAT DOES IT MEAN


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 18, 2012)

it means someone is 8reaking out


----------



## geG (Jan 19, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> it means someone is 8reaking out


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 19, 2012)

you seem upset

would you like to take a seat and tell us about your problems?


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2012)

Sylar said:


> Fuck that.


----------



## geG (Jan 19, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> you seem upset
> 
> would you like to take a seat and tell us about your problems?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 19, 2012)

No update to wake up to.

Sayud faec.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Most obvious easter egg ever but complacency of the learned as the symbol of serpentarius in it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 19, 2012)

UU's symbol


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, what I said.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 19, 2012)

Slowpokin' it up.


----------



## Monna (Jan 19, 2012)

This needs to be a thing.


----------



## shit (Jan 19, 2012)

it's a thing

in my nightmares


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Jan 19, 2012)

Dumping some Cyanidestuck I've been meaning to get off my chest.


*Spoiler*: __ 




.
.

.
.

.
.





Would've used the fanart thread, but this isn't really art.


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2012)

lolol Eridian is a psycho 

lol at eating out a muscle beast


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 19, 2012)

hi


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 19, 2012)

Why's half her hair curly?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 19, 2012)

That face...


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Why's half her hair curly?



Eridan did her hair.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 19, 2012)

Sylar said:


> Eridan did her hair.



Oh wow  .

**


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 19, 2012)

i always drew half her hair curly because i thought it was cute and it sort of matched her horns hahaha


----------



## Pipe (Jan 19, 2012)

lol the cyanidestuck


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 19, 2012)

Skotty said:


> i always drew half her hair curly because i thought it was cute and it sort of matched her horns hahaha



I like this idea.

Like, more than the Eridan one, at least.


----------



## Monna (Jan 19, 2012)

I think Roxy died form alcohol poisoning. She's been out for nearly 48 hours


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 19, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> I think Roxy died form alcohol poisoning. She's been out for nearly 48 hours



Next panel: It's literally been two days, Jaspers has starved.

Alternatively: Quest bed under the plushies


----------



## Monna (Jan 19, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Next panel: It's literally been two days, Jaspers has starved.
> 
> Alternatively: Quest bed under the plushies


Jaspers will be fine at least. He'll eat Roxy's face off.


----------



## geG (Jan 19, 2012)

Maybe he's working on some kind of Derse-related flash?

Just hoping


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2012)

Hussie secretly arrested by the government.


----------



## Monna (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2012)

>.> kinda weird

she should charge money like those sex webcam things.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

More cyanidestuck for the cyanide gods.


*Spoiler*: __ 
























More happinesstuck for the happiness throne


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2012)

UPDATE

AWWW SHIT

GOD TIER KARKAT


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

update blauh


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2012)

how the


what the


but the


Godtier Karkat?

What the fuck was happening in this flash?

What did Roxy see and how and why?
Is it because she is the something of void?

I am very confused


Also why is Dirk bloody?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2012)

OH MY GOD

OH MY GOD


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> UPDATE
> 
> AWWW SHIT
> 
> GOD TIER KARKAT



this


also, took me way too long to realize what was going on


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2012)

God Tier Karkat visiting Nepeta...

My shipping heart is aflutter pek


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

i lol'd at equius w/ aradiabots


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2012)

>People in HSG going on about no Eridan

Bitch please. Like anyone would visit him in the Afterlife.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

All living trolls going god tier?

CAN'T COMPLAIN.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2012)

Didi said:


> how the
> 
> 
> what the
> ...


She sleep walked into the void and into the dream bubbles.

Roxy probably didn't see anything but Rose at the end. Because she was sleepwalking.

God tier Karkat. Meaning there probably is a 3rd way to get tiger. Or their quest futons are in the asteroid? Doubtful I'd think.

Considering Dirk is a bamf, I think its probably a would be assassin's blood, not his own.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

Also, Dream-Jaspers is a different Jaspers?


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 20, 2012)

It appears Geg's prediction was correct.
I also wonder why God tier Kat was in the flash. 0_0


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

Theory I've had for ages but never opened up about:

The meteor passes through the edge of another session, swipes the Derse's quest beds.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2012)

Highly implausible but would fucking lol if it was so.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

Also, I see Dave was hasslin' Equius about his legion of toasterwives.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2012)

It could be an alternate timeline Karkat that got the tiger but then died


----------



## King Hopper (Jan 20, 2012)

ABOUT DAMN TIME


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

Tumblr's crying 'bout Godkat got no wings.

OBVIOUSLY, they're small and nubby, like his horns.

Like a bee?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2012)

Or he being a mutant is closer to humans...


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Or he being a mutant is closer to humans...



Let's be honest: which would be funnier?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2012)

You have a point.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2012)

or he's put them away like Vriska did


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 20, 2012)

So all the worlds are combined into one? Nice to see Nepeta and Equius again.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> or he's put them away like Vriska did



Man, why wear the hood if you're going to hide the wings?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

Also, love the music so hard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)

> Using Even In Death as the track


----------



## geG (Jan 20, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 20, 2012)

What just happened......?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 20, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> She sleep walked into the void and into the dream bubbles.
> 
> Roxy probably didn't see anything but Rose at the end. Because she was sleepwalking.
> 
> ...



Doomed timeline maybe ?


----------



## Pipe (Jan 20, 2012)

fuck yeah dat update, but the fuck is going on'


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Satsuki (Jan 20, 2012)

their eyes are white now apparently


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2012)

damn shame


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

So Karkat gets tiger and then dies?

It wouldn't matter since dead trolls are coming with everyone else, but still, that's fucked up.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 20, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> Doomed timeline maybe ?





Skotty said:


> their eyes are white now apparently



My psychic powers must be kicking again....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2012)

if by psychic powers you mean guessing the same thing as everyone else


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2012)

I must say, this new Karkat will help neaten my shipping chart.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2012)

all the ships are canon

all of them


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah so alt timeline Karkat

Well that's good. Good for Nepeta <3


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

Question
What is wrong with god tier karkat's pants?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2012)

Nepeta and Equius sighting :33.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 20, 2012)

> Oh I get it.
> 
> Jade sees snatches of the future in Prospit’s clouds. She’s garden_Gnostic_.
> 
> Roxy sees snatches of things that have already happened (in other timelines) by sleepwalking through the dreambubbles. She’s tipsy_Gnostaligic_.


I don't understand what they mean?


----------



## King Hopper (Jan 20, 2012)

HAPPY TIME IS OVER WRAP IT UP


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

pffft like gamzee has that much emotional duress.

Tumblr doing it fucking wrong


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2012)

Skotty said:


> I don't understand what they mean?



nostalgic .


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 20, 2012)

King Hopper said:


> HAPPY TIME IS OVER WRAP IT UP



Not buying it.





> nostalgic .


OH! I get it now.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 20, 2012)

Skotty said:


> their eyes are white now apparently



Wait what? I rewatched the flash and both of them have eyes, fuck you tumblr.

Edit:nvm I checked the HSG and I read hussie changed it, it's just my wierd internet that doesnt update the flash.


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2012)

Karkat's knight outfit is similar to that of Dave? penis hoodie?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2012)

Gamzee the big softie apparently .


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 20, 2012)

is this what a boner feels like because shes BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Pipe (Jan 20, 2012)

I need a bucket.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2012)

Gamzee is just a big, sweet, a bit murdercrazy, softy


it is known


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2012)

Skotty said:


> is this what a boner feels like because shes BEAUTIFUL


That chick needs to post some nudestuck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2012)

sunny no

why do you do this


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

because sunny man


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Because your reactions amuse me.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok I'm agreeing with Sunny and not with TV, the fuck is going on?


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 21, 2012)

She's mine pek


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2012)

no skoots come on you've got to share


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2012)

I mean not with Sunny obviously god no but I'm good for it


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> sunny no
> 
> why do you do this



-sigh-

why do they post their webcam sex stuff in here?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2012)

Because this is the sanctum of the bucketeers.


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2012)

i still dont get it.
might as well fap to demons or something.

but whatever to each his own


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 21, 2012)

*Rogue* of *Void* meeting with *Rogue* of Heart and Heir of *Void*, interesting. Looks like the beta dudes are busying themselves with dream bubbles. lol @ AH changing the eyes of Karkat and Nep.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow poor Karkat only in a doomed timeline can you ever ascend.

Also awesome a hell Flash


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## mali (Jan 21, 2012)

i am catching up as we speak

>deadly peanuts
>uva.jpg


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2012)

So they made a my little pony porn thread in the BH.

To that besides wondering why.jpg, I've decided to post musclebeasts in that thread


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

equius and nepeta live on
gamzee absolved of all sins
eat your heart out eridan


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Equius x Aradiabot harem

I am 0kay with this


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

also jaspers is just as paradoxical as cal

dun dun dunnnnn


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

I like that equius was pimping his bitches out to dave


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 21, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Because this is the sanctum of the bucketeers.



I don't know why but this made me laugh so hard.


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish hussie would've used the remix of even in death
that song is so boss with that violin


----------



## geG (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

hey guys, maybe that's sufferer and not karkat


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

Again

What's wrong with his pants?


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

you tell us


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2012)

They're woefully short.


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

they           are?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm having a crisis of faith here


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2012)

Zazzerpan's hand in 2422 was a dream bubble memory.

Who would have memories of that?

? ? ? ? ?


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

dave would


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2012)

shit said:


> dave would



...How?

I probably being stupid.


----------



## geG (Jan 21, 2012)

WV       would.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2012)

Geg said:


> WV       would.



Well, do carapaces get dream bubbles?

DO THEY GET DREAM SELVES?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Zazzerpan's hand in 2422 was a dream bubble memory.
> 
> Who would have memories of that?
> 
> ? ? ? ? ?



WV, obviously.


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> ...How?
> 
> I probably being stupid.



cuz he was rose's server player

but I'm guessing now from you guys that it was "years in the future but not many"


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh, hey, Hussie made Dirk's eyes orange when he hollowed out KarNep's eyes.

Hussie wasn't good with eyes that night, I guess?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Well, do carapaces get dream bubbles?
> 
> DO THEY GET DREAM SELVES?



No but god tiers can visit their dreams as seen with Vriska. Rose or Dave could to get clues of his past and figure out who the fuck he is. Or maybe even Terezi with seer of mind powers. And then any of them having seen it in WV's dream and it becomes part of the collective memory that are the dream bubbles


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2012)

shit said:


> cuz he was rose's server player
> 
> but I'm guessing now from you guys that it was "years in the future but not many"



His screen followed Rose's house into the medium.

By the time it would be surrounded by sand like that, nobody would be around to see it except WV.


Anyway, Sunny just cracked this case like it was nothing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Its like I'm some kind of sleuth of problems


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

more like a dick that happened to ace something


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2012)

Well           shit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2012)

Dirk's eyes were orange before Hussie edited the others, Cross.

Also Karkat's outfit is the same as Dave's cause they're both Knights.

Finished the MC Intermission, Fang?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2012)

I remembered a darker, redder orange, but whatever.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2012)

Fang is actually reading homestuck?

While i'll be damned.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2012)

just the intermission as far as we've seen

though I think he's secretly been reading it all along to troll us.

Nepeta is his favourite character. He is the biggest shipper of us all.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

Fangy at heart is a Ms Paint X Boxcarts shipper


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> Nepeta is his favourite character. He is the biggest shipper of us all.



I can see it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2012)

I think I'll make him a set.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

You bastard
No one makes me sets.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

Alright, lots of people have made me sets, but you've only ever made me one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2012)

shit got real


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2012)

> TG: do u know how misrable it is for your bff to doubt you
> TG: when you tell her your mom is dead


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ;______;


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

delicious i*c*st


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 21, 2012)

..It's i*c*st.....?


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 21, 2012)

No it isn't. None of them are related to each other.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes they are, ectobiology sheanigans.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> No it isn't. None of them are related to each other.


This

You guys are morons.

The only people they are related to are themselves. And John & Jade and Rose & Dave as parent => child.


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2012)

man seems like every month we talk about i*c*st...

kinda fucked up


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2012)

This thread is where the legions of the bucket gather this shouldn't surprise you.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 22, 2012)

now I'm reminded why I sometimes forget this thread exists


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2012)

kobe eye roll.gif


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah the only people who are biologically related are John/Jade and Rose/Dave. None of the guardians are related


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> now I'm reminded why I sometimes forget this thread exists



I try to do a nice mental rinse after coming here, but just like a addict that finally manged to go straight this thread attracts me like a nice fine line of top grade cocaine. I know I REALLY need to stop doing it but those few seconds are worth the horrible things that come afterward.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBdWCf_lFh8&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

If I was a DJ I'd play this all the time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2012)

As I was brushing my teeth, I wondered if Hussie had addressed the fate of Got Tiger Karkat. Alas, he had not.

But I figured a couple likely suppositions could be made:

1) This Karkat is from a failed timeline (duh).
2) He probably died due to heroic sacrifice (besides being in an offshoot timeline and destined to die), likely fighting/trying to stop psycho Gamzee because lets face it, its Karkat.
3) The sacrifice was probably made for an Aradiabot what with only survivor, Gohan Future Trunks type thing, yadda yadda.
4) As no one in that session had planet cracker powers until Jack, he likely got tiger via the traditional die on quest bed way.
5) One of the things Karkat said was that he didn't sleep the whole of the Alternia session. As his dreamself needs to be awakened for that, Karkat falling asleep and his dreamself being woken is likely the event (or rather Karkat not being awake when he was supposed to) might be what made Gamz flip out in that instance and splinter that timeline
6) Terezi probably died early on for him to have built up an attraction to Nepeta leading to the post-death relationship with dead Alpha Nepeta.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> I try to do a nice mental rinse after coming here, but just like a addict that finally manged to go straight this thread attracts me like a nice fine line of top grade cocaine. I know I REALLY need to stop doing it but those few seconds are worth the horrible things that come afterward.



In this scenario are you equating noob to a bad trip?

Cause if you are I agree with you.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 22, 2012)

lol /co/ is going apeshit with the "le sigh" in the update


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

It's a thing that comes from reddit and 4chan hates reddit for some odd reason.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 22, 2012)

It's mostly because most part of the memes came from 4chan and reddit just steal them and claim it as their own, the same for 9gag.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2012)

they're the new ebaumsworld


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2012)

So, aside from the shitjustgotreal-part about their dead parents and shit,


Bro is gay?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2012)

Bro is confused. Tumblr is dumb.

one of these statements we already knew.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

having a definite sexuality just isn't ironic enough for bro

also anyone else checked out this song of skaia album?
seems like nice music to play in the bathroom while you're trying to go bm


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2012)

Wait,I understand Roxy's mom is dead, but people are saying Dirk's bro is too?

I must've missed something obvious.


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2012)

shit said:


> having a definite sexuality just isn't ironic enough for bro
> 
> *also anyone else checked out this song of skaia album?
> seems like nice music to play in the bathroom while you're trying to go bm*



I was about to say wtf is wrong with you but I looked at the username.

el oh el


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm 4srs tho


----------



## mali (Jan 22, 2012)

>esquis is alive


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2012)

Mali said:


> >esquis is alive



Uhh,      no.


----------



## mali (Jan 22, 2012)

wat                       .


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2012)

Dream bubbles.

Why does nobody remember what dream bubbles are?


----------



## mali (Jan 22, 2012)

god i hate blonde moments


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 22, 2012)

He's ** gay praise the sun.

**


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

what does sunny have to do with this?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> I must say, this new Karkat Gay Dirk will help neatenRUIN my shipping chart.




But seriously, knowing what we know about him, he's COULD BE straight as an arrow and Roxy just assumed he was gay and he's just going along with that because 1.) he's doesn't like arguing with her, or 2.) he's amused by it.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

it doesn't look like he said one way or the other
roxy was definitely accusing him b/c she's a bit of a hoebag and needs some dick from _somewhere_


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2012)

So it's agreed: no definite judgements until Dirk passionately makes out with someone/something


----------



## mali (Jan 22, 2012)

inb4noobmakesadisgustingsmuppetjoke


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2012)

Also, logic dictates that we'll get a flash in Dirk's scenario once it's released.


----------



## mali (Jan 22, 2012)

just out of curiosity, weres skotty?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 22, 2012)

So what if the Dave and Rose on TV are actually Crocker Corp. Flesh PUPPETS. DUN DUN DUN.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

you're not even trying anymore


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

actually noob that seems not unlikely


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 22, 2012)

Mali said:


> just out of curiosity, weres skotty?



How may I help you?


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2012)

Dirk's more or less confirmed gay; his comments on that meant that he didn't think gay was a "thing" anymore

The main theory about that is that it means the Condesce has brought human society closer to trolls' where bisexuality is the norm


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2012)

Crockercorp propaganda is secretly turning everyone bi.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2012)

Well we kinda knew that when the wrastling with Dirkbot became more greco.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

you guys infer too much methinks


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

When I do it, it's called sleuthing


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

Or slutting if I'm very good at it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2012)

Slut Diplomacy Level 99: SEX FORNICSEUM


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

CAN'T ABSCOND BRO


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2012)

Banhammer: Erotic Legend


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

~~~~~PATRIOTS GOING TO THE SUPERB OWL GET HYPE ~~~~~


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

fuck, underdogs never go all the way


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, now their defeat at the hands of the Giants will be all the more devastating.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

>Implying the Giants aren't going to get bodied by that 49ers defense.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

giants won too?
fucking conference championships, never surprising

*edit, oh good


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

They are up by seven as I speak.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2012)

Pfft, 49'ers.

More like...

69'ers.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

I should be watching this

but I won't


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol shit I feel the opposite.



Crossbow said:


> Pfft, 49'ers.
> 
> More like...
> 
> 69'ers.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2012)

KT fears Eli more than Eridan fears a lesbian vampire with a chainsaw.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

But Eli fears Bill Belichick more than Vriska fears a blind bitch with a cane.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

Who gives a crap about the goddamned patriots? 

Even europe thinks patriots suck balls, and they play ball with shiny shirts and tiny shorts


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> But Eli fears Bill Belichick more than Vriska fears a blind bitch with a cane.


So....he doesn't?

I mean Vriska died BECAUSE she bet'd that Terezi wouldn't do it. If she fear'd her, she wouldn't have turned her back.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

classic katie


----------



## Sylar (Jan 22, 2012)

Eli 2: Electric Boogaloo.

Starring Denzel Washington as Eli Manning.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 22, 2012)

UPDATE      .


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2012)

that pats game was crazy 

lol at the miss at the end. epic fail


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

THE POINT BEING, that Brady will drink the blood of Victor Cruz and Eli Manning and be revered as a QB god for finally destroying his greatest advisory. :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2012)

Brobot is much better than Dirk. Dirk is too much NO FUN ALLOWED.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

AR is gonna have some serious plot ramifications at some point


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 22, 2012)

Poor Bro having so much responsibility, and trying to be serious clearly he'll mess up and probably get someone killed.

Or maybe Dave will just punch him, as the animes have taught us punching someone who's NO FUN ALLOWED always fixes things.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

Dirk is so sincere, Dave is alot more lad back you know. I don't think Dirk cares as much about being cool as Dave is. 

In fact Shades Prick reminds me of Dave to some degree.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

a friend of mine was complaining before about bro being just a dave-clone
I guess this is good to differentiate their personalities


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2012)

Bro was never really a Dave clone

He's way more responsible and serious and shit


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2012)

It also confirms that Bro was just like Dave when he was 13 years old as well


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2012)

ahahahah

caring about sports


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

Eli is choking as we speak.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah but even at 13 Dave clearly cares about a lot of shit it's just that he's not great at expressing his concern about those things.

Also did you know Hussie drew this, do you want to see more?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2012)

The whole Dirk being gay thing, I wonder if there's been much Dirk Gamz shipping?

I mean they both flashstep, love Cal and have crushes on Pages.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> Eli is choking as we speak.



What were you saying ?


----------



## King Hopper (Jan 22, 2012)

found a pic of something strange being done with a hussie hug pillow

why fandom why


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

Platinum said:


> What were you saying ?



Kyle WilliamsXBilly Cundiff is my OTP


----------



## King Hopper (Jan 22, 2012)

whyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

/sp/ is such a cluster fuck right now


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2012)

What is even going on in this thread anymore?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2012)

Who knows Cross, who knows...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

18-1 REMATCH THAT'S WHAT ! BRADY WILL DRINK THE BLOOD OF ELI IN PEYTON'S STADIUM (they are playing in Indy) AND HE WILL DESTROY THE MANNING HOUSE SOLIDIFYING HIS SPOT IN VALHALLA !


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2012)

King Hopper said:


> found a pic of something strange being done with a hussie hug pillow
> 
> why fandom why



I'm not surprise most of the hs fandom is weird teenagers and stuff. Like DA is filled with hs stuff


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll save that quote for posterity when Manning throws another pass off his receivers helmet .


----------



## King Hopper (Jan 22, 2012)

anyone

whos man enough

google

needs more hussie

and check the first pic


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

We are going to get that game we lost back 19-0 LET'S GO !


----------



## Magic (Jan 22, 2012)

oh and fuck the rest of the country.

shit is always boston vs new york

deal with it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2012)

Except when it's basketball then it's LA vs some chump .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

King Hopper said:


> anyone
> 
> whos man enough
> 
> ...



WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Except when it's basketball then it's LA vs some chump .



I think you mean Kobe vs The State of California.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2012)

King Hopper said:


> anyone
> 
> whos man enough
> 
> ...






I don't see the problem?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2012)

King Hopper said:


> anyone
> 
> whos man enough
> 
> ...


Hah! I think the original pic was of that creepy lass with a blow up Bieber.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2012)

> Except when it's basketball then it's LA vs some chump .


Bitch please. Lakers are the chumps. And probably will be for a while.

I doubt they'll even make the play offs this year, let alone the championships.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2012)

By the time Lakers get a decent team again, Kobe will be set to retire. What with nearing when MJ did the second time.


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey assholes stop talking about games for girls


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

>2012 
>not liking the celtics


----------



## Pipe (Jan 23, 2012)

meh handegg, meh niggerball


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Jan 23, 2012)

We are approaching a sports singularity.

We are on the way to destruction


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2012)

We have no chance to survive make our time


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 23, 2012)

Hoo hoo hoo


----------



## mali (Jan 23, 2012)

sports are for cool kids that post on internet forums


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 23, 2012)

...Can I get a Hodgy avatar like yours Mali ? :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> >2012
> >not liking the celtics


I root for Celts and Magic should Miami fail.

But

>2012
>Heat wipe their ass with the Celtics


----------



## Sylar (Jan 23, 2012)

2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 is the year that Lebron finally goes all the way.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 23, 2012)

Last year was his year to do it, I don't wanna say he's never gonna win a championship but fuck.......


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 23, 2012)

lol lebron


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> Last year was his year to do it, I don't wanna say he's never gonna win a championship but fuck.......


To be honest I wasn't expecting a win last year.

It was kinda like assembling an all star team. While you have skill, you don't yet have the fully mastered team dynamic to take advantage of it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 23, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Bitch please. Lakers are the chumps. And probably will be for a while.
> 
> I doubt they'll even make the play offs this year, let alone the championships.



This is how stupid sunny is .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2012)

Platinum said:


> This is how stupid sunny is .


>Lakers
>10-8
>10th out of 15 in the west.

Yup. Sooooo stupid. Mhmm.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 23, 2012)

I liked it more when we just talked about football


----------



## A r a d i a (Jan 23, 2012)

Just as a heads up, made an FC. 

Link in sig.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 23, 2012)

This place is much like a FC, but sure why not?


----------



## A r a d i a (Jan 23, 2012)

Barely knew about this thread until today.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2012)

^ and that is our fault because? :ho


----------



## A r a d i a (Jan 23, 2012)

RemChu said:


> ^ and that is our fault because? :ho



Because I love to arrive late to the party


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2012)

well you have aradia in your sig so at least you have good taste


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 23, 2012)

RemChu said:


> ^ and that is our fault because? :ho



we can always blame Sunny


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 23, 2012)

His post number is at 413. 

HE IS OUR MESSIAH !


----------



## Sylar (Jan 23, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> we should always blame Sunny



Yup


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 23, 2012)

it's a policy grounded on logic


----------



## A r a d i a (Jan 23, 2012)

Some of you actually have wonderful sets


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> we can always blame Sunny


Bitch please. This thread wouldn't have been a thing if I hadn't made MSPA General thread number 1 all those years ago. 

At the very least, it would have been maybe thread #2 or 3 instead of V


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 23, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> His post number is at 413.
> 
> HE IS OUR MESSIAH !



it's not 413 anymore


----------



## Platinum (Jan 23, 2012)

A quick fall from grace.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 23, 2012)

one post makes all the difference


----------



## Platinum (Jan 23, 2012)

Such a thin line we all walk on.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 24, 2012)

update.

Auto-responder goodness.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm loving all these Game of Thrones/ASoIaF sets.


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> I'm loving all these Game of Thrones/ASoIaF sets.




We are the Knights of Yammy


----------



## Pipe (Jan 24, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> I'm loving all these Game of Thrones/ASoIaF sets.



It's a Yammy FC thing.


----------



## King Hopper (Jan 24, 2012)

shiit, im still in fifth place, after not posting in like, forever



_EXCELLENT_
























> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)



whoa

acid trip redux


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 24, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> I'm loving all these Game of Thrones/ASoIaF sets.



Just this               .


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

Since nobody else is talking about the update:

Dirk is gay for Jake

AR is not-so-gay for Jake


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2012)

that or AR is lying through his teeth about Dirk


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes people with GoT sets are the best.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> that or AR is lying through his teeth about Dirk



Okay, that would be more levels of insincerity than I could handle.


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2012)

the gay disease is running rampant all over this webcomic


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2012)

>Only making that realization now
Really Aubs? And not during the events of Hivebent?

Though tbh it does seem a tad contrived taking a character who is universally admired (Bro) and then for no real plot reason (Who knows there may yet be one. But really, everyone seems to be wanting to jump Jake's dong) saying oh yeah, he's gay.

However, given the smuppets, you can't say it was a huge surprise...


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2012)

the only other direct gay solicitations were kanaya to vriska (never actually happened) and gamzee to tavros (never materialized)
as you say, contrived is what this seems

so what do you think bro is? pitcher or catcher?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2012)

My guess is that bro is a pitcher that will flip with particularly little persuasion


----------



## mali (Jan 24, 2012)

wut                                  .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2012)

shit said:


> the only other direct gay solicitations were kanaya to vriska (never actually happened) and gamzee to tavros (never materialized)
> as you say, contrived is what this seems
> 
> so what do you think bro is? pitcher or catcher?


And Karkat to John

Smuppets have penile looking noses and big asses. So I'd say pitcher.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm betting the solicitation will parallel Karkat and John

EB: hey, i don't have a problem with your weird sort of alien hate-love thing!
EB: it is just that, uh...
CG: WHAT
EB: i am not a homosexual.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not even sure what you guys are talking about anymore.


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2012)

bucket talk as usual


----------



## A r a d i a (Jan 24, 2012)

Lurking this thread


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Only making that realization now
> Really Aubs? And not during the events of Hivebent?
> 
> Though tbh it does seem a tad contrived taking a character who is universally admired (Bro) and then for no real plot reason (Who knows there may yet be one. But really, everyone seems to be wanting to jump Jake's dong) saying oh yeah, he's gay.
> ...



*foreshadowing

=[


*


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

Really, I'm surprised that so few people were excpecting this.

**


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> My guess is that bro is a pitcher that will flip with particularly little persuasion





Sunuvmann said:


> And Karkat to John
> 
> Smuppets have penile looking noses and big asses. So I'd say pitcher.



helluva thing to do, come out to a guy, solicit him, and request he have the opposite gender role all in one sitting


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2012)

"I'm gay bro"

"whoa"

"and I'm into you"

"oh"

"and I'm going to violate your pooper"

"NNNOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2012)

I snorted soup out my nose


Ouch


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

shit said:


> "I'm gay bro"
> 
> "whoa"
> 
> ...



I remember people saying hussie didn't like gays because he killed kanaya that one time
clearly he does....bro is like his coolest character and gay


----------



## Pipe (Jan 24, 2012)

gays/=lesbians


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

^ i thought they were the same thing now.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

People can hate gays and love lesbians.

It's pretty common from what I hear.


Also, void denizen is Nix.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't see how it's that big of a deal. A character has a different sexuality from the norm, whoop.


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

its a big deal u faget


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

we have to adjust the shipping chart


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 24, 2012)

The question is, does Dave know and would he care ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2012)

I kno rite? I fucking shipped BroMom hard. 

But I'm now shipping DirkGamz


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

The AR can still be shipped with female characters


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> The question is, does Dave know and would he care ?



dave isnt in the mother fuckin picture yet.

Dave would simply be over joyed to know he has someone who ironically reminds him of bro. I don't think he would care, after all its his bro


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2012)

why do I still follow this thread


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

Rem, I think KT meant Dirk's bro.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 24, 2012)

Well I kind of meant both, I doubt the reaction would be that different either way tbh.

EDIT:Well that may not be true I guess it comes down to the difference of finding out your big brother was gay and if your little brother(who was practically your son) finding out he was gay.

I could see Dirk hiding that from him, though I don't think Hussie has the time to flush out that plot thread.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 24, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> why do I still follow this thread


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Rem, I think KT meant Dirk's bro.


Oh

Oh

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

he spanks Dirk


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh
> 
> ...



*inappropriate spanking joke here*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 24, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh
> 
> ...



Spank the gay away huh ? I always found that to be counterproductive.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 24, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't see how it's that big of a deal. A character has a different sexuality from the norm, whoop.



It fuels the fangirls to draw more porn.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

As if they needed any fuel


----------



## Pipe (Jan 24, 2012)

A forest fire doesn't need more gasoline but that doesn't stop it to get worse.


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah i pretty much agree with pipe.
its fanservice pretty much.
make those teens on da happy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm curious though with no desire to see it, merely at its existence, of what Dirk shipped fanart there is


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

thats like saying ur curious to see what a man's dick in another man's ass looks like
without having the desire


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 24, 2012)

Welp, that's my cue guys so see you in a few days.


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2012)

bye katie

so anyway, buttsex is cool and all, but what I really wonder about is if he'll be instantly in crossdress farts
like it already seems like he's got aspects of equius and gamzee in him, probably going to have some eridan in there as well


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 24, 2012)

It depends on how he presents himself when he comes out to Jake, if he seems feminine I could see them drawing him cross-dressing, otherwise nah I doubt.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2012)

RemChu said:


> thats like saying ur curious to see what a man's dick in another man's ass looks like
> without having the desire


No, I want to know who the yaoi fangirls are having him fuck. I don't however want to see what that actually looks like


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 24, 2012)

> so anyway, buttsex is cool and all, but what I really wonder about is if he'll be instantly in crossdress farts


I haven't seen any fanarts of Dirk crossdressing yet.
Jake on the other hand, although I'm not sure if 'booty shorts' qualify as cross dressing.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> No, I want to know who the yaoi fangirls are having him fuck. I don't however want to see what that actually looks like



Denial is always the first step to self acceptance.

We're here for you.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 24, 2012)

> I'm curious though with no desire to see it, merely at its existence, of what Dirk shipped fanart there is


Jane, Jake, Roxy, Dave, Rose, and Kanaya as a 'sexuality erasure joke'.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2012)

OH FUCKING LOL

I just realized all this goes totally with his title of being 'prince of heart'


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 24, 2012)

:33


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 24, 2012)

Zoidberg said:


> :33



How beautiful pek


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

Update, guys.

AR talked more.


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2012)

l7r             bro


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2012)

hussie watches the animes


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

You mean Asian cartoons


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2012)

hussie is so tsundere with the animes


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)

> TT: There will be no rocking back and forth on pigeon-toed feet, while my face flushes with the blood of a thousand timid bishies



First time around, I thought that said "timid blushes".


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

Skotty said:


> I haven't seen any fanarts of Dirk crossdressing yet.
> Jake on the other hand, although I'm not sure if 'booty shorts' qualify as cross dressing.



there are pics of him as like a sailor moon type character and I've seen a few others i think


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2012)

I could post the sailor moon one if u guys want. its pretty funny


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2012)

want           .


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 25, 2012)

Roxy is pretty low level, I'm sure Jake or Dirk could have saved Jaspers with their speed.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 25, 2012)

Welp someone was close enough. Gcat didn't teleport the book onto Jas, rather Jas got trolled hard.


----------



## geG (Jan 25, 2012)

Jaspers is both alive and dead until the next update.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2012)

no

we already made that joke with Nepeta

You're late


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 25, 2012)

FUCK YOU GCAT


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 25, 2012)

Gcat is best troll.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 25, 2012)

Schrodinger's update


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Ricky Scroedinger's cat.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 25, 2012)

Rhymes with head hat


----------



## geG (Jan 25, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> no
> 
> we already made that joke with Nepeta
> 
> You're late



Andrew Hussie reusing jokes??????


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2012)

You're only half Hussie Geg.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUgnQdBEiz8][/YOUTUBE]

Not sure what this is exactly.....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Neither am I.

Since you can't post the link right.


----------



## King Hopper (Jan 25, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUgnQdBEiz8][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not sure what this is exactly.....



combination pizza hut taco bell

some new fandom thing started by octopimp


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2012)

THERE IS A PIZZA HUT TACO BELL!?!?!

MIND IS BLOWN

we have taco bell Kfc where I live, but never have I laid eyes on a  Pizza hut taco bell


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Ahaha goddammit.


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't even see it with eyes. so lololololololo kinda weird.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 25, 2012)

Alaka-update.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 25, 2012)

So that Roxy took beta-Rose's cat and got him killed theory has been proven. Also we are <1000 posts to new thread.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 25, 2012)

Confirming the obvious timeloop.

Also, plane-christening imminent.


----------



## geG (Jan 25, 2012)

I like that the answer to the whole mystery over why Jaspers disappeared was just Roxy fucked up and accidentally appearified him


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 25, 2012)

Act 6; AKA, Alt-Universe Teenagers Solve Every Remaining Loose Plotpoint with Science


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2012)

I still want to know what he told Rose.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 25, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I still want to know what he told Rose.



He said "MEOW".


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2012)

If it was MEOW she wouldn't have gone all  face


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 25, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> If it was MEOW she wouldn't have gone all  face



She knew what it meant.

It unlocked the code in her subconcious and she scrawled a genetic sequence on the walls of her dream self's room which she would go on to blah blah blah act four.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 25, 2012)

whatthehellisgoingon.jpg


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> She knew what it meant.
> 
> It unlocked the code in her subconcious and she scrawled a genetic sequence on the walls of her dream self's room which she would go on to blah blah blah act four.


Huh. Okay.

Hadn't quite realized the meaning there in Jack: Ascend


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2012)

You know what'd be a fun fight? GCat vs Dex-Starr

While GCat is kinda immortal, it'd still be fun to watch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2012)

I just realized, I'm slightly disappointed he didn't do a panel of DEAD for Jaspers lol.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 26, 2012)

So update she just did what we saw her do in that awesome video.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 26, 2012)

Roxy slammed that cat like Barkley.










Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYpfCrJPry4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Jan 26, 2012)

Totally Sassacrushed


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2012)

Heh, Roxy breaking a bottle that looks suspiciously alike the bottle that Rose had to break for her Entry, even coming out the same cabinet


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Sylar said:


> Also:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYpfCrJPry4[/YOUTUBE]


Fuck yeah!


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 26, 2012)

New question: where does this lead?


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 26, 2012)

> =Sunuvmann;41884592]Fuck yeah!]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYpfCrJPry4[/YOUTUBE]



Oh my stars.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 26, 2012)

Fuck yeah new TFS video


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2012)

New set, thanks in no small part to Ban


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 26, 2012)

What's that asshole in your sig saying Sun ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably something like DO IT OR THE BUNNY GETS IT


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2012)

katie doesn't know john malkovich


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe he should be him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2012)

travelling the void looks like a right party. I could get behind it.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 26, 2012)

*portal 2 sound effects*


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Jan 26, 2012)

#the_truth


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Hahah yeah, total portalness.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

Only ones I've found as good as the original Flash one were KR Black and KR Kuuga's own


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2012)

VOID? VOID! VOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Switching trolls by caste?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2012)

fef where are your pants


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2012)

in someone else's bedroom no doubt


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2012)

sunny you cockbite, you owe me


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2012)

HOW DO I LIVE WITHOUT YOU?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 26, 2012)

Karkat and Nepeta: not important enough for bloodswaps?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 26, 2012)

Tavros plotting on Aradia, those are the eyes of a hunter.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 26, 2012)

So on recent update, I wonder if that is a call out to portal because god knows I've done what Roxy is doing all the time.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 26, 2012)

dem god tier hoodies


----------



## Monna (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice Problem Sleuth reference in the recent update.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol.



They already have.


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2012)

^ people have too much free time


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah I smiled because of the Problem Sleuth reference


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 27, 2012)

Gonna have to edit my Portalstuck fanfiction...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2012)

Roxy for Chell?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 27, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Roxy for Chell?



Yeah, but now who's gonna be Ratman?


----------



## Pipe (Jan 27, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Yeah, but now who's gonna be Ratman?



Karkat    .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

God I am not reading through more logs right now
Someone sumrise the auto-responder conversations to me


----------



## Sylar (Jan 27, 2012)

Dirk is Ratman.

Also the Auto-responder and Aradiabot are P-body and Atlas.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

That made no sense whatsoever yet I completely understood what you meant


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 27, 2012)

Atlas and P-body are forever SBaHJ. 

Nothing can change that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2012)

P-Body : Sweet Bro
Altas: Hella Jeff
GLADOS: HIC/Betty Crocker
Cave Johnson: Doc Scratch
Chell: Roxy
Wheatley: Gamzee (though maybe wwheatley for Plat...)
Space Core: ???
Ratman: Tough but probably Dirk.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 27, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> P-Body : Sweet Bro
> Altas: Hella Jeff
> GLADOS: HIC/Betty Crocker
> Cave Johnson: Doc Scratch *I was thinking Colonel Sassacre*.
> ...



^ comments

I need to focus on the cores if I'm serious about this.

WHICH I AM, I THINK.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2012)

Colonel would work as well. But I think the Doc is closer to the 50s era.

Right, CD, forgot. 

Karkat could work for Ratman. Gamz might be better. I can see him doing the insane scrawlings more.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 27, 2012)

I chose the Colonel because he was married to Crocker and Caroline was Cave's "secretary". But, thinking about it, Scratch could play that role too..


Also, the cores are _too hard_.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2012)

They already have.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Rough Draft of Cores_ 



Morality: Dirk’s shades
Curiosity: ? ? ? 
Intelligence: Jane
Emotion: Karkat

Space: John
Adventure: Jake
Fact: Rose


----------



## Pipe (Jan 27, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> They already have.



The file you're looking for either never existed or has been deleted.


----------



## geG (Jan 27, 2012)

This is the only song that needs to be posted


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 27, 2012)

Geg said:


> This is the only song that needs to be posted



Good god...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2012)

@Everyone: 8 bit Cascade


@Crossbow:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZIVmKOdrBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 27, 2012)

FUCK I WANT THAT 8BIT CASCADE FOR MY RING TONE !


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 27, 2012)

I would never pick up the phone I'd just let it ring.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 27, 2012)

Rad hates that song evidently, personally I give zero fucks since this song is gdlk.

Link removed

EDIT: Apperently he took it to heart because he posted this.


Rad posted this.
Link removed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 27, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Haha wow that is Onion-level quality.


----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2012)

Is that some Hercules with Karkat as Meg?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 28, 2012)

Also, I'm expecting in the next update, all of the pumpkins are gone.


Edit: 3K POSTS WOOOO

ALSO I WAS WRONG


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2012)

Roxy still the best


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2012)

UU stated to be a girl


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok so I'd imagine

Active:
Heir
Knight
Thief
Prince
Bard
Maid

Passive:
Seer
Rogue
Witch
Mage
Page
Sylph


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmm
I think more like this

Active - Passive
Thief - Rogue
Witch - Mage
Knight - Bard
Heir - Prince
Maid - Page
Seer - Sylph


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 28, 2012)

Just a girl?????!?

e: seers are passive, that's been said


----------



## geG (Jan 28, 2012)

The pairs seem to be something like

Rogue & Thief
Heir & Prince
Page & Knight
Slyph & Witch
Seer & Mage
Maid & Bard


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 28, 2012)

Geg said:


> The pairs seem to be something like
> 
> Rogue & Thief
> Heir & Prince
> ...



Yes this seems perfect.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 28, 2012)

Also, UU's culture has mythology about the four beta kids (at least).

And this 'lolonde family reonion' is heavily stressed as important.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2012)

how is seer and knight not a passive/active pair did you skip over the part where they were described as a powerful combination?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 28, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> how is seer and knight not a passive/active pair did you skip over the part where they were described as a powerful combination?



That's because they are passive and active.

Any given pair like that is a good tactical combination.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2012)

Geg said:


> The pairs seem to be something like
> 
> Rogue & Thief
> Heir & Prince
> ...


First 3 pairs definitely.

Heir is difficult. John's definitely been more active than passive. But Equius was a pretty passive Heir of Void.

You could argue Prince active...so idk...

Witch like Heir is weird. Jade was very active but Fef not so much.

I'd argue Witch and Mage should be paired. And Seer and Sylph as both are like greek mythos.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2012)

My tentative list:

*Active - Passive*
Knight - Page
Thief - Rogue
Prince - Heir
Witch - Mage
Sylph - Seer
Bard - Maid


----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2012)

so convolUted 
u~u


----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 28, 2012)

I knew there was a reason I made you my Co GM Sunny, speaking of which we should be working on that........


----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ok so I'd imagine
> 
> Active:
> Heir
> ...





Didi said:


> Hmm
> I think more like this
> 
> Active - Passive
> ...





Crossbow said:


> Just a girl?????!?
> 
> e: seers are passive, that's been said



What do you guys mean by active and passive?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2012)

Read the fucking update.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 28, 2012)

I really hope UU isn't one of the ancestors. Cause despite how cool their story's were and how I love some of the trolls, it would be as annoying as fuck if we had to sit through another 12 characters who we know fail horribly, and it's not even a vague failure like the trolls so we don't even have that.

Also it would lead to more credibility to the  TrollA>TrollB>KidsB>KidsA>TrollA
loop which is just so predictable.

Edit: Though hopefully it just an unrelated (somehow) neoAlternia, that Kanaya repopulated.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2012)

yesh, I thought we were on good terms? =[


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> My tentative list:
> 
> *Active - Passive*
> Knight - Page
> ...


Ok changing some things

Jane's lifey thing restoring herself, Maid => Active

Fef's lifey helping others, Witch => Passive

Also John's heir powers seem more offensive then helping others.

So updated list:

*Active - Passive*
Knight - Page
Thief - Rogue
Heir - Prince
Mage - Witch
Sylph - Seer
Maid - Bard


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ok changing some things
> 
> Jane's lifey thing restoring herself, Maid => Active
> 
> ...



lol isn't it considered passive if she dies and the power auto activates...passively without her knowingly driving it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2012)

The whole thing of active-passive is help group or help self.

Think front line vs. support.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2012)

aw ok that is how he is setting it up.

would have been better to call it support :ho

edit:I'll catch up with this series tomorrow morning, not doing anything....


----------



## geG (Jan 28, 2012)

Hussie posted on his tumblr with some sketches



Also no updates for a couple of days probably


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 28, 2012)

I really like it when Hussie draws with his non MSPA style.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 28, 2012)

I also wonder if Hussie wasn't so lazy if he really would have given that English Sketch before the his in story reveal.


----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Satsuki (Jan 29, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

HEY SUNNY


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2012)

KINGDRA V. KINGLER


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> HEY SUNNY


He's finally doing ghost rider gifs?


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2012)

It's over everyone go home


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2012)

dat bone bulge


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 29, 2012)

Geg said:


> It's over everyone go home



I want to start a HSG with this pic


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2012)

Skotty said:


> Link removed



very nice but honestly kinda a masculine chin there


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 29, 2012)

Homestuck needs more codpieces.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 29, 2012)

Geg said:


> It's over everyone go home



Worst nightmares confirmed.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 29, 2012)

Geg said:


> It's over everyone go home


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2012)

This


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 29, 2012)

THANK YOU BASED HUSSIE


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys what if what if we believed.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, I just realized that Crocker got the Miracles video from the Alpha session.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2012)

Well she'd have had to what with the world ending 4/13/09


----------



## geG (Jan 30, 2012)

Shit I somehow never put 2 and 2 together with that

I assumed she used crazy Lord English powers to get it from the future or something


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2012)

If you think about it, in terms of causality, they are the same universe but the beta universe occurring a few billion years before the alpha universe.

The best way to think of the universes is to remember the Futurama episode "The Late Phillip J. Fry" where when they time traveled to the end of the universe, a universe exactly like the old one took its place.

Ergo, the sending/appearifying stuff between the two universes (Liv Tyler and Jaspers) is more accurately sending backwards and forwards in time.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2012)

lol applying futurama logic to hussie stuck

lol

im so high


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2012)

isn't a universe suppose to be like all the fuckin galaxies and shit?
why would the universes be connected if its a new universe?

:einstein 

I don't need an answer im just incredibly thinking this.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 30, 2012)

RemChu said:


> isn't a universe suppose to be like all the fuckin galaxies and shit?
> why would the universes be connected if its a new universe?
> 
> :einstein
> ...



High person logic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2012)

Upd8!!!!!!!!

I guess I wouldn't call it surprising that she's traveling through the outer rim in portaling but that was a pretty impressive delivery.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 30, 2012)

Dream Roxy is everywhere.

EVERYWHERE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2012)

GOOD LUCK

I'M BEHIND TWO ROXIES


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 30, 2012)

Dirk flash in the near future.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2012)

I would love to see Fancysantakind in action.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2012)

Fancysantakind


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 30, 2012)

fncysntakind kills Lord English calling it now


Also, what's with the Crockercorp box?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2012)

Probably an appearfier refrigerator.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2012)

No wait, its the sendificator symbol.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 30, 2012)

The appearifier gun had that symbol, don't be silly.

e: no wait, they are a bit different, I see it


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2012)

Fancysantakind is the choice of champions.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't see any robot head on any desk


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 31, 2012)

It was earlier.

Also, that's no door. That's a wardrobifier.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2012)

Gamzee versus this rapbot needs to happen.


----------



## shit (Jan 31, 2012)

gamzee will be the first to win against the undefeatable rapbot and lose against the unwinnable rapbot
we will wonder forever which is more impressive


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2012)

^ I cannot see anything other than this happening.

Also I believe that'll be the event which makes Dirk fall in love with Gamz.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 31, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> ^ I cannot see anything other than this happening.
> 
> Also I believe that'll be the event which makes Dirk fall in love with Gamz.



I'm not sure I like where this conversation is headed...


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2012)

Uhhhhhhhhh wait Gamz is homo?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2012)

He hit on Tavros while he was alive.

And made out with his severed head afterwards

Though homo isn't really a thing for trolls.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2012)

they have male and female sooo
if there is no homo

why do we distinguish them with male and female
-_-
I don't understand the point of gender assignment with a race that just orgies goo in a bucket or some shit....>.>


----------



## geG (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahahaha fuck yes Dirk has Hussie's SBAHJ tattoo


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 31, 2012)

Shoulders on an armless sprite look a bit...

Out of place.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh lawd, between the ponies, tanktops and robots, he's so fucking Equius


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2012)

Dirk is the best character ever...


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 31, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh lawd, between the ponies, tanktops and robots, he's so fucking Equius



It was clear enough with the robots, horses, and showers.

At this point it's just helping the slower fans catch on.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 31, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> It was clear enough with the robots, horses, and *showers.*
> 
> At this point it's just helping the slower fans catch on.



Wat                                            .


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that Dirk's showering is because he sweats a bunch?


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2012)

hella jeff tattoo 


Also yeah he's totally equius


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 31, 2012)

I love Problem Sleuth so much...


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 31, 2012)

Irrelevant:


----------



## Pipe (Jan 31, 2012)

hella jeff tattoo 

those cards are cool, but I'll never use them


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2012)

Also if it wasn't already painfully obvious, Bro is pretty much the most self-insertish character besides well Hussiebot


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 31, 2012)

Less relevant:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]W1shn_ns8dE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 31, 2012)

In the book Hussie called the fancySantakind "deadliest of all"


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 31, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> In the book Hussie called the fancySantakind "deadliest of all"



My theory is reaffirmed.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 31, 2012)

STILLER IS DEAD


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 31, 2012)

THE BRONYHOOD IS SINCERE


----------



## geG (Jan 31, 2012)

We ponies now


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not even going to say anything


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2012)

Cadrien said:


> I'm not even going to say anything



your a brony


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 31, 2012)

The ire and rage of all of you haters is more than enough for me. I have no need to post reaction images now.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 31, 2012)

The Batterwitch killed my favourite SBAHJ character.
She must die.


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2012)

Batterwitch killed Geromy



This means war


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 31, 2012)

I am glad to see we are on the same side, Didi.
Her reign of terror ends *now*.


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2012)

She is a menace to the entire free world and *must be destroyed*.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2012)

OH GOD THAT BUNNY THING SCARED ME

O_O


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh god lol @ Donald Glover getting the oscar for playing Geromy


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 31, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> THE BRONYHOOD IS SINCERE



...So, how did /co/ react to that tibbit?

Also, damn you Batterwitch.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 1, 2012)

I lost my shit at Donald Glover as Germoy .


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 1, 2012)

GEROMYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)

Didi said:


> Batterwitch killed Danny Glover
> 
> 
> 
> This means war



fixed     .


----------



## Sylar (Feb 1, 2012)

Batterbitch got Little Geromy. She gon get got.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder if Stiller and Glover got reported as still alive...


----------



## Magic (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys who is Donald Glover?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 1, 2012)

Gotta love wikipedia


----------



## Magic (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh I just cheked wiki....didn't look down there.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 1, 2012)

Donald Glover is on Community Rem. 

Watch it damn it .


----------



## Magic (Feb 1, 2012)

I wiki'd right after I asked, so sorry I bothered you guys =[
\


----------



## mali (Feb 1, 2012)

>Batterbitch

It is 'orn now bitch


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 1, 2012)

Can you imagine Dave and Stiller back to back fighting off an army of Crocker corp drones/robots/zombies/whatevers screaming THIS IS FOR DON.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 1, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> THE BRONYHOOD IS SINCERE



Called it fucking ages ago.

Now if only we knew about the rabbit guys.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Can you imagine Dave and Stiller back to back fighting off an army of Crocker corp drones/robots/zombies/whatevers screaming THIS IS FOR DON.



Stiller's dead too.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)

Main page:



> #1 - Many items have been restocked in the What Pumpkin store. Primarily hoodies and tees. *Some new items will arrive soon*.



Alphateesalphateesalphatees.


----------



## geG (Feb 1, 2012)

Obviously it's god tier codpieces


----------



## shit (Feb 1, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
shit


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)

shit, I love your signature.


----------



## shit (Feb 1, 2012)

incredibly think stuff with me, cross


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2012)

Geg said:


> Obviously it's god tier codpieces



Shut_Up_And_Take_My_Boondollars.jpg


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)

shit said:


> incredibly think stuff with me, cross



Also congrats on 10,000 posts.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh man, this one's been around for the longest time.

And now it is somewhat more relevant.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2012)

I was slightly disappointed that it wasn't the speed and bounce gel of P2.

But still found it amusing.


----------



## shit (Feb 1, 2012)

idgi               .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2012)

Play portal.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 1, 2012)

I've played it
I don't get how she's porting through the blood tho or how that's supposed to be a thing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2012)

Their blood being close enough to portal colors.


----------



## shit (Feb 1, 2012)

well that's a kinda crappy joke

anyway


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)

DirkJane is the least logical alpha kid ship, imo.


----------



## geG (Feb 1, 2012)

Update

AIDS and The Baby is You references aww yeah


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2012)

>Dirk carrying Faygo

Yup. Its definitely going to be DirkGamz


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2012)

Geg said:


> Update
> 
> AIDS and The Baby is You references aww yeah


Wait...where?


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)

I love this modus.

Also, Mtn Dew Livewire.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 1, 2012)

So we can all agree Sunkest is in it's own league right ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 1, 2012)

Crush is pretty great as well


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 1, 2012)

Obligatory:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2012)

*God Tier*

European Fanta

*Great Tier*

Crush
Minute Maid

*Good Tier*

American Fanta
Mt. Dew

*Okay tier*

Orangette (cheap though lol)
Slice

*Shit Tier*

Sunkist


(never tried faygo in any form >_>)


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2012)

>live in Europe
>love Fanta


I SEE WHY NOW


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 1, 2012)

Orange Mt Dew above Sunkist ? 

Sunny are you getting off on not telling the truth? Because there can't be any other way you could tell such a fucked up lie.


----------



## Magic (Feb 1, 2012)

This all comes under the *No fuckin taste tier
*


Sunuvmann said:


> *God Tier*
> 
> European Fanta
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2012)

Didi said:


> >live in Europe
> >love Fanta
> 
> 
> I SEE WHY NOW


THEY'RE FUCKING HOLDING OUT ON US AMERICANS >[


KizaruTachio said:


> Orange Mt Dew above Sunkist ?
> 
> Sunny are you getting off on not telling the truth? Because there can't be any other way you could tell such a fucked up lie.


No.

Sunkist is shit.

Has a mediocre taste and a really bad aftertaste.

I mean Orange Mt Dew aint that great, I go for Code Red if anything with them. But it's better than Sunkist.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2012)

Your bro had a lot of junk like this manufactured over the years. He patented the technology for producing THREE DIMENSIONAL JPEG ARTIFACTS, to make products shittier than was ever previously imaginable. He made a killing off them. Not because anyone bought this garbage. But because they were so cheap to manufacture, their cost was actually NEGATIVE, therefore miraculously netting him profit for every unit produced. He made so much money this way, he had enough to finance manned space missions to haul all of the hideous unwanted jpeg shit off the Earth, and launch it into the sun. But years thereafter, every now and then someone would report a stray shitty skateboard slowly drifting back into Earth's atmosphere. People would pray they would burn up on reentry. But they never would.

Ahahaha I can so imagine that.

And that's what I would have done with getting negative grist for making those rofl


----------



## geG (Feb 1, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wait...where?



BAT
CAT
HAT

And fuck you sunny Sunkist is great 

And they don't sell orange mountain dew in Alabama


----------



## Pipe (Feb 1, 2012)

Mexicans sodas are god tier because we use real cane sugar instead of artificial sugar.


----------



## Magic (Feb 1, 2012)

Geg said:


> BAT
> CAT
> HAT
> 
> ...


Whenever I buy soda at school I always get the orange sunkist. 

It has a bad after taste?  
smh


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

I have never felt such a polarizing feeling of disgust and respect as I do for Dirk.


----------



## geG (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 2, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Stiller's dead too.



Yeah I kinda meant that as a seen of their final stand. I was referring to adult Dave. Sorry I should have been more specific.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2012)

Dave the entrepreneur .


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweet Bro's legendary tactics.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2012)

I have nothing but put pity for those who love Sunkist. They haven't tried good orange soda and only had that swill. Smh.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 2, 2012)

Stop talkin' about soda and marvel at Sweet Bro's Calmasis-tier strategy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2012)

I bet that comic will be cited in the ultimate defeat of Noir.


----------



## Magic (Feb 2, 2012)

SOooooooooooooo LE will be defeated  by a void black hole singularity type event?

Fascinating deduction.

Oh and baw that was fuckin gunny


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 2, 2012)

RemChu said:


> SOooooooooooooo LE will be defeated by a void black hole singularity type event?
> 
> Fascinating deduction.



Lord English has a chess motif, right?


----------



## shit (Feb 2, 2012)

all orange soda tastes like orange soda shit


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 2, 2012)

Geg said:


> BAT
> CAT
> HAT
> 
> ...



GEG

YOU LIVE IN ALABAMA


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 2, 2012)

shit said:


> all orange soda tastes like orange soda shit



This is kind of true, I can always taste the food coloring in fruity sodas. (Not counting lemon/lime shit)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2012)

UPD888888888888!!!!!!!!

Oh hey, the propaganda rag.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 2, 2012)

There are quite possibly three distinct Cal's, two distinct Jaspers's, and two distinct Minihoof's.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2012)

That Jaspers is the same Jaspers.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> That Jaspers is the same Jaspers.



He can run from New York to Derse that quickly?

What am i missing?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Where is a Jaspers in derse?


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Where is a Jaspers in derse?



 Roxy: Sleepwalk

Dream!Jaspers is chillin' in Roxy's dreamroom.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmm...

Well considering dream Rose in Rose: Cease to exist had an adult mutie in her dream, I would argue that they are either the dreamselves of the animal itself or a shade created by the imagination. I doubt it's another living breathing Jaspers.


----------



## King Hopper (Feb 3, 2012)

know what we need now

now we need god doggy to get into a hot tangy love triangle with god pussy and mail doggy

thats what we need

and jaspers can be leftovers


----------



## King Hopper (Feb 3, 2012)

medieval nic


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2012)

King Hopper said:


> know what we need now
> 
> now we need god doggy to get into a hot tangy love triangle with god pussy and mail doggy
> 
> ...



no, stop

you are not noob

no matter how hard you try


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

Thematic give-ins:

>UU-Dirk convo in the nearish future

>Dirk bloodytimes in the near future

>Dirk flash in the near future, maybe


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2012)

All those are highly probable.

I'm kinda sick of the character introductions though. I'd like the story to advance and get back to Jane getting ready to enter the medium


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

When's the last time we saw Jake?

A6A1? Brobot bleated like a goat?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 3, 2012)

So guys do we all agree that UU is the 13 blood color?



Taurus Versant said:


> no, stop
> 
> you are not noob
> 
> no matter how hard you try



TV-kuun you think so highly of me ~Desu.


Though really been a while since I made random sex joke...

















































































































































































And it will be a long time till I do it again.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> So guys do we all agree that UU is the 13 blood color?



If you mean lime, then yes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably lime, yeah. Given the color on the symbol.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

I wonder what Hussie's gonna do for Valentyne's?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 3, 2012)

I should make a Valentines Day thread in the lounge


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

Some folks is saying Dirk proposes to Jake on V-times, but_ that _won't be until they're both in the Medium, and Hussie can't move that fast.


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

he can if he skips a bunch of stuff suddenly a la a5a1


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

shit said:


> he can if he skips a bunch of stuff suddenly a la a5a1



I'd be dissapointed.


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

I was disappointed back then
I'll be less so this time


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Satsuki (Feb 3, 2012)

Damn I wish I was Gamzee


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

Is it illogical ship time already?

It was only seconds ago it was lesbian ship time, can't we stick to that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2012)

smh you into some sick shit.

2 good. good shit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

Who's this supposed to be?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 3, 2012)

Was it you who posted Heartstuck in here?! I absolutely love it, thank you so much for suggesting it!


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Who's this supposed to be?



human lesbo troll


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2012)

agreed, KT you did something right for once


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 3, 2012)

What about the RP


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> What about the RP



Ooh, awkward implications strike again!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 3, 2012)

Skotty said:


> Was it you who posted Heartstuck in here?! I absolutely love it, thank you so much for suggesting it!



Yeah, I love Heart Stuck as well. It manged to make me dislike Vriska and love Nepeta.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2012)

I stand by what I said


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2012)

Very little impresses an Australian KT.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 3, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> I wonder what Hussie's gonna do for Valentyne's?



Something Troll related i.e. UU intro.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Something Troll related i.e. UU intro.



What correlates trolls to Valentine's, dare I ask?


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

he probably won't bother to update on valentines


----------



## Pipe (Feb 3, 2012)

What did Hussie do during the other valentines?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2012)

Last V-day was Mindfang's journal.

And the smut of her getting sex'd by Dolorosa


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Last V-day was Mindfang's journal.
> 
> And the smut of her getting sex'd by Dolorosa



He commented on the poingance of the event's date and asked himself why nobody was expecting it.

Those were the days...


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

he seems to have soured altogether on updating for specific dates


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2012)

SUNNY

SEASON OF THE WITCH IS OUT

YOU OWE ME


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2012)

Not the bees? 

Edit: Oh wait, wrong movie lol.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not the bees?
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, wrong movie lol.



Would an ex-templar be afraid of bees?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 3, 2012)

Bees are always serious shit.

Also Season of the witch was an enjoyable movie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2012)

that was the most beautiful thing I've ever seen


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2012)

Dirk has the best theme.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2012)

Damn   dogg


----------



## Pipe (Feb 3, 2012)

glorious rap battle


----------



## geG (Feb 3, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

this beat rocks


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

Flash update oh god the music.


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2012)

marvelous.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2012)

The beat reminds me of the Gamebro song...


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2012)

Is it bad that I liked Squarewave's rhymes better?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 3, 2012)

KT I lost my bookmark can you link me to Lezbo Harem stuck again?


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Is it bad that I liked Squarewave's rhymes better?



bro used the word axiomatic
your opinion loses validity


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2012)

shit said:


> bro used the word axiomatic
> your opinion loses validity



Lol I'm not the only one who had to dictionary.com that shit right?


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

bro's the only one who didn't


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2012)

if u liked that chip tune ish music in the 
check this out


----------



## geG (Feb 4, 2012)

Update

Well that was fast.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn



[YOUTUBE]95SYdjRVCR0[/YOUTUBE]

Indeed and I'm pretty sure I wasn't the only one thinking there would be voice acting for a moment.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Goodnight Sweet HB.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh noooo HB .


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2012)

So Drik stronger than Dave before he entered? Which given he has a 3 year advantage seems likely.

Or HB being far weaker than DD?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2012)

HB did get taken out by PM too in the first session he's probably the third strongest only ahead of deuce.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2012)

Nooooooooooo not HB


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 4, 2012)

Two HB's lost their heads.

The other one ate someone else's.

Projecting his problems, i take it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2012)

Gog damn this is a good series but damn if the art isn't turrible at times, this is pretty decent except that leg.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 4, 2012)

Things to note

1. Red suits on Derse, black suits on Prospit.

2. Hero of Heart kills HB.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2012)

This ship still has me NOPEING. Also poor Lezbo Harem Nepeta.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2012)

Poor Eridan. Well he's only being treated half as poorly as the real one.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2012)

I believe the most interesting part of this fanstuck is how even is related to each other in the universe.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 4, 2012)

No more shitty Humanstuck.

kthx.


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> So Drik stronger than Dave before he entered? Which given he has a 3 year advantage seems likely.
> 
> Or HB being far weaker than DD?



it's only a matter of who's the quickest to stab


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 4, 2012)

Update.

Things are coming full circle.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2012)

Dirk standing on HB's head


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay so stuff from the flashes

*End of intermission*
Dirk: We still need see him with sword drawn in real world
_Roxy: Check, she's already done that smashing_
Jake: Volcano still needs to erupt
Misc: Betty Crocker drones

*Sleepwalk*
_Dave getting blood over him, check_

So more or less from the different perspectives, Roxy and Jane are caught up, Dirk and Jake are a tad behind.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 4, 2012)

Jake Who  ?


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2012)

dirk will take off his shades for some reason next


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2012)

Also Think back now that we know ADave is dead, Drik can't be fighting him in the real world. So the known options left for him to fight against are the unbeatable rap bot, or the Crocker drones finally coming to finish the job.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2012)

I like how Bro looks alpha male as fuck.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)

that "I raised you to be queer son I'm disappoint" expression


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

I fell I must inquire as to who, exactly, is prepared for some football?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

Took me a moment to realize oh right....Seahawks since John is in Washington, Texans for Dave and Bills for Rose based on their home locations.


God I hate the Jades of this world so much.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

Heh, Bills...


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)

lolol texans


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2012)

Superbowl time .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't get plastered like I usually do during the game 

I have an exam tomorrow morning T__T


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Superbowl time .



I hesitate to reiterate my survey, but I must ask:

Who's ready for some football?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I can't get plastered like I usually do during the game
> 
> I have an exam tomorrow morning T__T


I'm not.

I rather wish it was tomorrow night.

Or my professor wasn't a douche.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm not.
> 
> I rather wish it was tomorrow night.
> 
> Or my professor wasn't a douche.



>quotes self

>says "I'm not"

Sunuvman, ladies and germs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

I quoted myself to indicate I already answered your question.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I quoted myself to indicate I already answered your question.



Wouldn't have been better to...

Quote my question???
Maybe there's something I'm not seeing here...


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)

college football is over
I can barely care
also I hate eli manning and the patriots so


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

Quoting your post when mine is directly after yours is pointless.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Quoting your post when mine is directly after yours is pointless.



Well, it _wasn't_, because you put your self-quote in between them.


Okay, you know, I don't want this to turn into a thing. Let's just drop this right now.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 5, 2012)

If any of you guys are interested in music entries, you should check out the ones for the HS Music Contest. There are some really fantastic fan made themes!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks but no thanks. I'll see the result with the next album.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, it's the team's job to sift through and unearth the jewels.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I've enjoyed most of what I heard so far, so I thought I'd share anyway~


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Thanks but no thanks. I'll see the result with the next album.



Right now I imagine you with a top hat and a monocle with a British accent.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> Right now I imagine you with a top hat and a monocle with a British accent.



...Just right now?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

That's me all the time, m' good chap.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

AND IT BEGINS.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

FUCK THE PATS

FUCK THE PATS

FUCK THE PATS


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> FUCK THE PATS
> 
> FUCK THE PATS
> 
> FUCK THE PATS



This is me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

I await Katie's tears.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

They're being even more incompetent than usual, those Pats.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the halftime show, shit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 5, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Wouldn't have been better to...
> 
> Quote my question???
> Maybe there's something I'm not seeing here...



No actually Cross Sunny is right here. He already answered your question. So he quoted himself to show his answer, and then added more to his previous answer.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 5, 2012)

This fucking Fart. That first Panel. That Second Panel.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)

yeeeeees      .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

I have to say, the thing that has most impressed me about this Superbowl is that car commercials have been great across the board. Like usually they are shit but they finally learned how to make really good commercials!

Like the vampire one, the apocalypse one, VW's fat dog, Hyundai's braking to CPR the boss and that emotional Halftime in America one.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I have to say, the thing that has most impressed me about this Superbowl is that car commercials have been great across the board. Like usually they are shit but they finally learned how to make really good commercials!
> 
> Like the vampire one, the apocalypse one, VW's fat dog, Hyundai's braking to CPR the boss and that emotional Halftime in America one.



Sunny, we are agreeing a lot today.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2012)

Hail Mary incoming...


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2012)

Game Over.

Suck it Pats fans.

Suck it KT.

Suck it all you Jades of the world.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

H3Y K4T13

HOW DO YOUR T34RS T4ST3?

AR3 TH3Y S4LTY?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

One of the most climactic endings to a Superbowl I've ever seen.

Anyway, SUCK IT BELICHICK.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you make that Skooter?

If so, you're getting better


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh I wish I had made that man, I would be so proud.  Skepticarcher made it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 5, 2012)

Sylar said:


> Game Over.
> 
> Suck it Pats fans.
> 
> ...



A real Jade doesn't have a team until it's won.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> A real Jade doesn't have a team until it's won.



Oh shit, somebody call the burn ward.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 5, 2012)

*SOMEBODY IS GETTING RAGE FUCKED *


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 5, 2012)

Seriously though these are like the worsts parts of the convo for me. I have no fucking Idea what anyone of you are talking about.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 5, 2012)

*FUCKING REFBOWL 2012 ! 

A SAFTEY BRADY ? WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE PLAYING MIDDLE SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUUUUUUCK MEEEEEEE*


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> *SOMEBODY IS GETTING RAGE FUCKED *


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> *SOMEBODY IS GETTING RAGE FUCKED *


The butthurt is strong in this one...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> *FUCKING REFBOWL 2012 !
> 
> A SAFTEY BRADY ? WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE PLAYING MIDDLE SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUUUUUUCK MEEEEEEE*


Also don't be a whiny little bitch. Giants got fucked over a few times too. Like with not having pass interference called and shit like that.

Bad calls are part of the process lol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 5, 2012)

O god Plat is probably speeding home hitting children,animals, and old ladies just to rub this in my face.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)

that wasn't interference, sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't worry, I'll return the favor to him in a few months when the Lakers don't even make the playoffs. Or get knocked out first round.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also don't be a whiny little bitch. Giants got fucked over a few times too. Like with not having pass interference called and shit like that.
> 
> Bad calls are part of the process lol



Now joking aside, that was fair he was reaching for the ball he didn't even pull his arm down.

Just because a commentator thinks he knows a call doesn't mean it's true.


Also I hope you know I'm not serious about this I mean yeah I'm disappointed but I'm not really _mad_. At the end of the day I don't get paid for that shit so it's whatever. But I know my friends are gonna rip me a new asshole about it at school.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

If you were still wearing that set, I would have Dave'd the shit out of it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 5, 2012)

18-2 4 life


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes I'm saying 18-2 because I was saying if we won this game we should be seen as an 19-0 team for the shits and giggles. 

I wasn't expecting it to bite me back in the ass.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm confused.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

More like 15-4 

@Skooter: We're just giving Katie shit because he is a Pats fan (can't believe those things exist) and they just lost the Super Bowl.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2012)

Pat's couldn't overcome the horseshoe that lives in Eli's ass.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2012)

And fuck I was poised to win some sweet cash if he would of just stopped at the one instead of falling into the end zone asshole .


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2012)

Platinum said:


> And fuck I was poised to win some sweet cash if he would of just stopped at the one instead of falling into the end zone asshole .


I totally didn't know what he was doing and thought he was trying to show off by getting a touchdown ass first. So I was loling hard. And then with the commentary I found out Oh...didn't know he fucked up lol.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I totally didn't know what he was doing and thought he was trying to show off by getting a touchdown ass first. So I was loling hard. And then with the commentary I found out Oh...didn't know he fucked up lol.



Eli was yelling at him to fall down at the one and he stumbled into the end zone .

That would of been the greatest show off ever if that was intentional, of course it would of been even more hilarious if brady then won after that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 6, 2012)

I hate all of you.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok I didn't watch the Superbowl did something hilarious happen? Also not much to say about today's update. Interesting stuff upcoming I guess.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2012)

It's hard being a Patriots fan. It's hard and no one cares understands.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 6, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Ok I didn't watch the Superbowl did something hilarious happen? Also not much to say about today's update. Interesting stuff upcoming I guess.



Shut up, don't ask.



Sylar said:


> It's hard being a Patriots fan. It's hard and no one understands cares.



Shut up, I hate you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2012)

our home team lost Waveblade.

they lost =[


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZlZyRZxzEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2012)

lol you beggin for a neggin boy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 6, 2012)

Well at least we're division champs.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2012)

18-1 all over again.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 6, 2012)

Bullshit, "hometeam".

New England is like seven fucking states.

They got greedy is what happened.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

The curse of Giselle strikes will haunt New England for years to come.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Bullshit, "hometeam".
> 
> New England is like seven fucking states.
> 
> They got greedy is what happened.


Yeahhhh

Honestly, unless you are from Boston or the Boston metropolitan area, you have no excuse for being a Pats fan.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

I never really got why someone would root for a team not from your home state.

Unless it's like a league in a different country or something.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

As a primary yeah.

Though we all have secondaries for when our team has a shitty year. Like I always like if the Heat do shittily the Majyyk, Celtics and Bulls. And in foosball, I cheer for teams that have Gator Alumni. So in recent years I've liked Denver (Tebow) and Vikings (Percy Harvin).

Though last night it pained me that Spikes and Hernandez were on devil team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Bullshit, "hometeam".
> 
> New England is like seven fucking states.
> 
> They got greedy is what happened.


'I live in Massachusetts, as home team a u can get

fuckin hatin bitches


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

Secondary teams are no big deal everyone has them.

But the primary team always takes precedent and that team should always be from your home state unless your state doesn't have one for that sport.

My secondary teams are usually from California though, since California always has like 5 teams in every sport anyways. I don't mind rooting for the 49'ers for example when the chargers are sucking. And I like watching the Warriors play. But on the other hand I fucking loathe some California teams as much as I hate the yankees and the like (fuck the raiders and fuck the bandwagon clipper fans so much).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Aye.

Don't like Jaguars or Rays. 

I hadn't liked the Majyyks but they grew on me due in large part of Van Gundy. He had coached the Heat but had been forced out because Pat Riley wanted his ring. (The man's a bastard...but he's our bastard)

So I felt sorry for him and wanted him to do well in his endeavors :33

The teams I loathe most are Yankees, Pats and Lakers. Though with the latter two, I'm just laughing at them right now.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

Rays put a great product on the field every year and no one gives a shit in florida .

They should be moved.

And really certain fans should always hate each other. Boston and LA fans should always hate each other, same for New York and Boston and so on. Which are why casual fans annoy me a bit but that's for another day . Only time I have ever seen this really broken was the really weird schadenfruede between Laker and Celtic fans rooting for each other to beat the heat. But they are basically the yankees of basketball now so everyone hates them more than any other team .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Bitch please, Lakers are the basketball yankees.

Heat is more like some power rangers shit of bros who want to do what they love together.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

gentlemen it's time we assigned each other the inevitable troll avengers


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Troll avengers?

As in Equius as Hulk, Gamzee as Thor, Aradia as Iron Maiden, and Karkat as Captain America?

Or avenging dead trolls?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

TT: You don't know me, dude. You don't know anything about me. 
TT: Maybe we are perfect for each other. I,  a street-smart, fast-talking application with a fuckzillion IQ trapped  in a pair of triangular sunglasses that literally only the Japanese  could consider to embody the Platonic ideal of "cool," and she, an  oft-inebriated lonely hacker teen who just wants a boyfriend. I ran the  numbers on this, trust me. It's a match made in goddamn crackpair  heaven. 
TT: I give her what you can't, and that just drives you crazy. Just admit it. 
TT: See, it's lines like that which make it  obvious your only intent is to jerk me around. Nobody actually says  shit like that and is serious about it. 
TT: It's also obvious because you're me, and I'm sure I would be constantly fucking with my own head if I were you. 
TT: Touch?. 
TT: Or should I say douch??



Jake discussion incoming.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 6, 2012)

> gentlemen it's time we assigned each other the inevitable troll avengers


I want Kanaya 

[I don't know what you mean though ]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

>Match made in crackpair heaven

LET THE FANART COMMENCE


----------



## Pipe (Feb 6, 2012)

Sentry=Kanaya
Carnage=Eridan


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

naturally I claim all rights over Terezi's hero, which will likely just be daredevil, but alas, I must also claim mastery overwhomever gets Loki


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

It is only natural you would like to dispute this

You are welcome to pry these out of my cold neg riddled corpse


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Terezi = Daredevil
Vriska = Spiderwoman ofc
Kanaya = ???
Feferi = Some atlantian or another. Namor if we don't care about gender.
Nepeta = Wolverine
Aradia = Iron Man
Eridan = Dr. Doom maybe?
Tavros = Prof. X
Sollux = Cyclops
Gamzee = Thor
Equius = Hulk
Karkat = Captain America


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> It is only natural you would like to dispute this
> 
> You are welcome to pry these out of my cold neg riddled corpse




I just want Kanaya


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 6, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> naturally I claim all rights over Terezi's hero, which will likely just be daredevil, but alas, I must also claim mastery overwhomever gets Loki



:tears

Anyway, my ARxRoxy ship is basically canon now.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 6, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Terezi = Daredevil
> Vriska = Spiderwoman ofc
> Kanaya = ???
> Feferi = Some atlantian or another. Namor if we don't care about gender.
> ...



Kanaya=Jubilee because she is a vampire and has sparky powers
Eridan=Dr. Strange(sorcerer supreme)
Aradia=Jocasta
I think Gamzee should be Hulk because of the whole dual personality or the Sentry but not everyone know him and Equius should be Juggernaut, Colossus or Jugalossus


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes. Dr. Strange. Since they both have the cape.

Nah Gamzee should be Thor. Warhammer of Zillyhoo.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 6, 2012)

*not caring*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> :tears
> 
> Anyway, my ARxRoxy ship is basically canon now.


I want some fanart of this now.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2012)

How would that even work?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2012)

Wait I don't want to know. At all.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 6, 2012)

I _imagine _AR uploads himself unto a Dirk-shaped robot and toasterfucking ensues.

Except, you know, more romantic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Sylar said:


> How would that even work?





Sylar said:


> Wait I don't want to know. At all.





Crossbow said:


> I _imagine _AR uploads himself unto a Dirk-shaped robot and toasterfucking ensues.
> 
> Except, you know, more romantic.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ev1ec0Z0GI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2012)

God it's like reverse EM.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 6, 2012)

Meanwhile, Jane and Dirk fight over Jake.

Push comes to shove, Jane and UU could be lesbians with each other.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Or you know, Dirk x Gamzee


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 6, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Or you know, Dirk x Gamzee



No.

NEVER.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

Nepeta is obviously X-23 guys .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah right, Femeverine


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Nepeta is obviously X-23 guys .



Nepeta is Tigress. There's no way that someone as insignificant as Nepeta could be X-23.


----------



## shit (Feb 7, 2012)

update
are you guys fapping yet?


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2012)

furiously            .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Its like watching a trainwreck in slow motion >___>

I want to cringe but I can't help but watch.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 7, 2012)

The pi joke made the entire update.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 7, 2012)

I like how nothing happened in the update, so much so that it took the thread 4 hours to notice it.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2012)

I had noticed the update, but didn't bother to post about it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2012)

I was asleep.


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2012)

I was thinking about super bowl.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 7, 2012)

I was still laughing about the Super Bowl.


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh Sylar.....you know how to troll me just right.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2012)

any of you guys ever wrecked a home before


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2012)

^ uhhhhh what happened? u drove a car into a house? O_O


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah that was probably the worst nic cage movie, for my money


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2012)

RemChu said:


> ^ uhhhhh what happened? u drove a car into a house? O_O



No, a friend of mine is just making me feel guilty for something I did like three years ago.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2012)

shit said:


> yeah that was probably the worst nic cage movie, for my money


'worst nic cage movie'

Oooh boy. That's difficult to narrow to one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2012)

^ the old army one was my favorite nic cage movie. very emotional.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 7, 2012)

Nic Cage movie time?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Downloading Starsky & Hutch for some bowenstilsondogg

When the pimps in the crib, drop it like its hot~


----------



## shit (Feb 7, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> 'worst nic cage movie'
> 
> Oooh boy. That's difficult to narrow to one.



I'm gonna go on a limb and say that "drawn out intrigue only to lead up to 'throw him to the beeeees " takes it


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, I recognize the horse statue from the desktop.

It's at some airport in Denver or something and it's notorious for "phallic implications" and "satanic iconography"


----------



## shit (Feb 7, 2012)

bro's impenetrable filing system must be something he develops in his 20s


----------



## Sylar (Feb 7, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Also, I recognize the horse statue from the desktop.
> 
> It's at some airport in Denver or something and it's notorious for "phallic implications" and "satanic iconography"



It's also "anatomically correct" and it actually killed the guy who sculpted it when it fell on him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Update

Finally, shit is moving again


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 7, 2012)

Jane will get blocked from the study by when she's broad-side steamrolled by a charater selection screen.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2012)

A brilliant ruse.


----------



## shit (Feb 7, 2012)

dad is not gonna stand for this TOMFOOLERY


----------



## Sylar (Feb 7, 2012)

The Astaire ruse was 

a distraction.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2012)

Le                   sign.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Enjoying S&H for first time and ing @ Dave's glasses


----------



## Sylar (Feb 7, 2012)

Poor Dad doesn't know what the fuck.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 7, 2012)

The cursor is visible to non-players, right?

I'm not sure which would be more unsettling...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Update

GG: Say, what's with the red text, Dirk? 
GG: Are you typing your most important instructions in red now? 
TT: Yes. 
TT: No. 
GG: ...


Fucking lol.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Btw, came to a realization.

The new kids' sprites will be the color of the old kids' writing.

And the AR will be Dirk's sprite's Tier 2 prototyping. Hence the red font.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah pretty much Jane and Dirks Sprites are pretty much certain, but what of Roxy and Jake?

I doubt GCat will save Jake, and Roxy has no one else to throw into the sprite, unless Roses corpse is somewhere in the house.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 8, 2012)

Jake gonna prototype dat dead dream self.

Somehow.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 8, 2012)

Can we prototype another a sprite with a sprite.


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2012)

that's divide by zero talk


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Jake gonna prototype dat dead dream self.
> 
> Somehow.


Plausible but doubtful.

He doesn't exactly have the whole convenient stuffed version.


Roxy wanted to play the game to resurrect Rose, just as Rose wanted to play to resurrect Jaspers.

So good odds on her being resurrected.

No indication of Dave being resurrected so meh.

John resurrection seems likely.

Very high odds on AR prototyping, probably T2.

John for T1 prototyping is plausible given the damage...but I'd say more likely T2.

Soooo as of now and based on current information I'd say

Best odds:
Jane:
2:1 - A detective for T1
2:1 - John for T2
3:1 - Lil Seb for T1
5:1 - John for T1

Not many other prototypable items

Roxy:
2:1 - One of the Muties T1
3:1 - A plush wizard cat T2
3:1 - Some incarnation of Rose for T2

Dirk:
2:1 - Squarewave for T1
2:1 - AR for T2
3:1 - Lil Cal for T1
4:1 - A seagull for T1
5:1 - Maplehoof for T1
10:1 - A fancy santa for T1

Jake:

2:1 - Some Lusus or another for T1
4:1 - Dirkbot for T2


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2012)

all ppl will be t2 only sunny cmon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2012)

Well the reason I think John could potentially be T1 is since he's missing an arm and his eye got slashed.

While if T2 this has the effect of making him look like Nannasprite (the point), it wouldn't transfer to the prototyping.


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't see the black king/queen/jack becoming derpy john clones


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2012)

It would be a good way to dumb them down


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2012)

Mali said:


> Imagine I said something noob would say. And then draw it......
> 
> Dont forget the smuppets.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 8, 2012)

X-bow's P-dictions:

Jane
T1: One o' the bunnies
T2: Poppop

Dirk
T1: Cal maybe?
T2: Le Shades

Roxy
T1: Wizard Plush(?)
T2: Mama Rose

Jake
T1: A lusus(?)
T2: Dream self


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

why is a chain coming out of a puppet's ass


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2012)

Anal beads.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 8, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Anal beads.



I take it here was an update?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Platinum (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol wut .


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 8, 2012)

Sunny said something about AR x Roxy fanarts, and then I saw that comic...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 8, 2012)

Could make for a decent reaction image.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 8, 2012)

@ fancomic: YES.


Also, Dirk/UU convo imminent, i guess.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2012)

Skotty said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Hell Yes

Hell.

Fucking.

Yes.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 8, 2012)

lol that comic


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm going to be shocked if we don't see some AR x handle fanart now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Feb 8, 2012)

Pathetic cod-piece, even for last minute.

Otherwise: flawless


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 9, 2012)

So going of of Sunnys line of thought with the whole small possibility of John being Tier 1 prototyped, would that give the King windpowers? And to what level?


----------



## mali (Feb 9, 2012)

lol at the comic.

*Gets back to catching up*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 9, 2012)

I can hear plat creaming himself from here at this update


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2012)

Not as much as the Nepeta fans, I think


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay thank Gog UU is not an ancestor.

Now I firmly subscribe to the theory that UU is from the future.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2012)

And now we now why Eridan destroyed Hope



Also dirkthisisyoU.gif, that image


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 9, 2012)

And it's canon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmmm....So I guess...?

Active - Passive

Knight - Page
Thief - Rogue
Heir - Maid
Mage - Witch
Sylph - Seer
Prince - Bard


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmmm....So I guess...?
> 
> Active - Passive
> 
> ...



Fix'd.

Also, THOSE HORNS.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 9, 2012)

would be more inclined to believe heir-page and knight-maid


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 9, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> would be more inclined to believe heir-page and knight-maid



Only because those classes have been seen on the same elements?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 9, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> Also, THOSE HORNS.


I don't think so.

Seer and Sylph are both greek

Mage and Witch are both majyyk


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 9, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> would be more inclined to believe heir-page and knight-maid


Prince and Rogue of heart
Heir and Rogue of void
Maid and Witch of life
Page and Prince of hope


Chuunin level conjecture TV. I expected better.


----------



## Cadrien (Feb 9, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> I can hear plat creaming himself from here at this update


Same here, let's shut him up


----------



## Pipe (Feb 9, 2012)

Those pants


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 9, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> I can hear plat creaming himself from here at this update



 Why though, there was no mention of Eridan.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 9, 2012)

The same outfit dirk has is the same for eridan since both of them are princes.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh okay, I thought maybe that was it. 
Pretty interesting to see UU's horns, I wonder if the fandom had a field day over that.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Seer and Sylph are both greek
> 
> Mage and Witch are both majyyk



Kanaya said that Sylphs are basically witches but with more magic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmm...I suppose...

But thus far, the confirmed pairs being

Rogue and Thief
Prince and Bard

We have yet to see those with the same title pair sharing the same element.

It'd be kinda weird if it was Sylph-Witch with them both being of Space.

So Sylph-Mage / Witch-Seer is more likely than Sylph-Witch

Mage would go with one of them though given that being synonymous with Wizard and that being guy version of Witch.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 9, 2012)

I see where you're coming from, but I just realized something:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why should we care right now?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 9, 2012)

Why should we care about anything?

Its something to debate over and trying to prognosticate Hussie's choices have long been something to try.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 9, 2012)

Man, I'm just gonna chill and wait until things are readily apparent.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 9, 2012)

8luh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 9, 2012)

because Prince is described as a 'Destroyer Class', Skoots. Right up Plat's alley both for Eridan, and for Jules, the character he plays in the rp


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Feb 9, 2012)

So, that cuff emblem made me think KarNep offspring.

But that's dumb in every way imaginable.


----------



## Cadrien (Feb 9, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> because Prince is described as a 'Destroyer Class', Skoots. Right up Plat's alley both for Eridan, and for Jules, the character he plays in the rp


Except that while Eridan embraces his title, Plat does the opposite of it  According to UU at least.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 9, 2012)

no Eridan set out to destroy hope rather than destroy through hope.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 9, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> no Eridan set out to destroy hope rather than destroy *with* hope.



Fixed     .


----------



## Pipe (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Feb 9, 2012)

I keep thinking how unfunny that video would be for normal people.

But for us...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2012)

I liked this update .


----------



## Sylar (Feb 10, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I liked this update .


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)

so 4srs, what's up with UU's sign, the half-cancer thing
was that what ppl like terezi's ancestor wore to honor the sufferer? can't remember


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, which is cooler: Terezi & Vriska cosplay or Redglare and Mindfang cosplay?

A friend of mine asked and I can't decide for them on my own.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 10, 2012)

Depends really. Redglare is better than Terezi, unless you went with something like GT Terezi. But Mindfang v Vriska is harder to decide I guess it depends on whether she thinks she can rock the orange or dark blue more.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 10, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Depends really. Redglare is better than Terezi, unless you went with something like GT Terezi. But Mindfang v Vriska is harder to decide I guess it depends on whether she thinks she can rock the orange or dark blue more.



She says the godhood is easier to make, but the dress is prettier to make.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2012)

Official UU eridan fanart


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 10, 2012)

Then slap her and ask Do you want be pretty or not?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## mali (Feb 10, 2012)

Mindfang is what all ladys should aspire to be.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like Mindfang's the crowd favorite here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2012)

She shagged Dolarosa. Of course she is.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 10, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
> Crossbow



Oh hey, look at that.


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)

^I like how he spelled bigot wrong


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)

I also like how urban dictionary spells it wrong as well, proving that they are the bottom feeders of the internet


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)

people and the spare time they waste


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)

this makes me daw and needs to happen


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2012)

^ He became a real boy!


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 10, 2012)

The joke is that UU isn't really British because, duh, different planet. She just learned archaic British sayings and use them.

Like that one movie where the aliens learned English from intercepted vaudville broadcasts, and they can only speak English in a phony humorous voice.


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)

cross, you should track down whatever american made that img and explain the joke to him


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)

also I've been dumping so many farts in the fart thread it's unreal


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2012)

Also typing with 'our' instead of 'or' (e.g. colour) I presume


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm sort of expecting that image not to have been serious.


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)

I dunno, it claims to be genuine right there in the img


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone here heard of GameChap?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh that UU is so adorable though...

Also I've used the British and Canadian spellings of certain words such as colour and honour with 'u's for years now, I don't really remember why I started doing that.


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)

skotty you're a biggot


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Feb 10, 2012)

:caseofthevapors


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Satsuki (Feb 10, 2012)

shit said:


> skotty you're a biggot





> A bigot is a prejudiced person who is intolerant of any opinions differing from their own or intolerant of people of different political views, ethnicity, race, class, religion, profession, sexuality or gender.


The irony is I'm the complete opposite.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2012)

the joke is that UU is a limey bastard

hint: what troll blood colour have we not seen yet


----------



## Pipe (Feb 10, 2012)

uhmm orange, black, white and probably many others?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 10, 2012)

I think he meant the colour between Sollux and Nepeta.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2012)

should I refine that question to canon colours, Pipe? Just for you?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2012)

There's a lime blood caste we haven't seen Pipe .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2012)

Update

CAPTAIN SNOOP


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 10, 2012)

Fuck that reminds me, I had a dream I met Snoop Dogg last night, it was fucking awesome.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 10, 2012)

English SkaiaNet.

Scary.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 10, 2012)

CAPTAIN SNOOP


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 10, 2012)

So ADave can lift it easily not that that's anything special compared to the cutting a giant ass chain Dave did but still.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2012)

Snoop returns :33!


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 10, 2012)

Guys what if just what if the batterwitch killed Snoop?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 10, 2012)

She was already on my list because she killed Geromy.
So if she killed Snoop...I will break the fourth wall and destroy her.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2012)

Skotty said:


> She was already on my list because she killed Geromy.
> So if she killed Snoop...I will break the fourth wall and destroy her.


Booyeah       ?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2012)

Captain Snoop cannot be destroyed.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 10, 2012)

Final Battle against the Crocker Corp world ship suddenly comes Snoop with his own Armada.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope the actual Snoop shows up.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 10, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I hope the actual Snoop shows up.



I would cry from my happiness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2012)

I think if another session is going on

Its with fedora freak the client to Nicolas Cage who is being serv'd by Snoop Dogg. As Ben Stiller died, I would imagine the 4th person is likely Owen Wilson.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 11, 2012)

So I'm kinda bored tonight.

So I made this


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Platinum (Feb 11, 2012)

Ahaha is that a real mod?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 11, 2012)

Yup, gonna go slay a dragon with it.

Jang Geun Suk is really short and Japanese people are disappointed.


----------



## geG (Feb 11, 2012)

Hiatus time Fuck my life. Fuck all of our lives...

Having a good time on hsg reminiscing about the Cascade hiatus and the night it finally came


----------



## Platinum (Feb 11, 2012)

Mystery flash coming up ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 11, 2012)

We need Wizard Hussie fan art.


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2012)

Skotty said:


> The irony is I'm the complete opposite.



the joke is that I spelled bigot wrong like in the img, jeez skoots


----------



## Anasazi (Feb 11, 2012)

So, I'm pretty sure UU is based on the planet Uranus, and all of the other trolls will correspond to one of the planets in our solar system.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 11, 2012)

Anasazi said:


> So, I'm pretty sure UU is based on the planet Uranus, and all of the other trolls will correspond to one of *the planets in our solar system*.



Yes, all thirteen of them?


----------



## Anasazi (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, all thirteen of the pla...I've said too much.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 11, 2012)

And yet her symbol is one most commonly associated with Mercury...


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 12, 2012)

Well to be fair we don't know how many players there are in UUs session.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 12, 2012)

You guys should read order of the stick if you don't already
Also 


Yeah the author raised that much and it's only halfway done.


How much money do you think Hussie could raise. I could definitely see him becoming a millionare. Since fans send him expensive dildo's for free.

Although smart fans would realize this would only lead to Hiatustuck 2: Longer than Ever.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 12, 2012)

And then they would give hussie the money anyways.


----------



## mali (Feb 12, 2012)

Wizard Hussie, GO GO GO!!


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 12, 2012)

> Since fans send him expensive dildo's for free.


Jesus Christ


----------



## geG (Feb 12, 2012)

They also sent him a wolf head, which is now hanging in Hussie's house 

Apparently Hussie's said something about not wanting to ever do a kickstarter, but that's just from a post I read on /co/ so who knows how accurate that is


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2012)

Was this before the comic appearance or in response to it?


----------



## geG (Feb 12, 2012)

The wolf head? Yeah it was in response to all of Hussie's wolf head shenanigans in the comic


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh god, Nic Cage x 2 on SNL last night



Skip to 35 minutes in for that part.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 12, 2012)

"The clip isn't selected in your location"

Seriously why the fuck all the us sites do this?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2012)

In revenge for BBC blocking access to US >[


----------



## Pipe (Feb 12, 2012)

Funny thing I can acess the BBC videos without problems.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 12, 2012)

What has two ampersands and just saw Star Wars I in 3D?

& this guy &


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> What has two ampersands and just saw Star Wars I in 3D?
> 
> & this guy &



Why.jpg       .


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 12, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Why.jpg       .



Well, you guys were yellin' at me for _not_ having seen it...

This seemed like a good opportunity.


----------



## shit (Feb 12, 2012)

what's your thoughts on jar jar?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2012)

....

If anyone was telling you to see Episode 1 they were surely trolling. The prequel trilogy is shit.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 12, 2012)

"it" refers to Star Wars in general, Sunny.

Also, Gen. Binks was a much more tolerable character than I was expecting. He was my favorite character until 3PO showed up.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 12, 2012)

Wait...

...Prequel series?

You mean "Episode 1" was the fourth movie released?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes.

4-6 were made from 1977-1983

Then the prequel trilogy was 1999-2005


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 12, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yes.
> 
> 4-6 were made from 1977-1983
> 
> Then the prequel trilogy was 1999-2005



How...

Weren't the folks in the seventies _confused _when "Star Wars Episode 4" came out?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2012)

First movie was just called 'Star Wars'


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2012)

"The film series began with Star Wars, released on May 25, 1977. This was followed by two sequels: The Empire Strikes Back, released on May 21, 1980, and Return of the Jedi, released on May 25, 1983. The opening crawl of the sequels disclosed that they were numbered as "Episode V" and "Episode VI" respectively, though the films were generally advertised solely under their subtitles. Though the first film in the series was simply titled Star Wars, with its 1981 re-release it had the subtitle Episode IV: A New Hope added to remain consistent with its sequel, and to establish it as the middle chapter of a continuing saga."


----------



## Pipe (Feb 12, 2012)

lol crossbow not knowing that


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2012)

jesus christ cross

what is the youth of today coming to


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2012)

Lolol Crossbow.


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Wait...
> 
> ...Prequel series?
> 
> You mean "Episode 1" was the fourth movie released?
















ALL OF MY RYOMAS HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 13, 2012)

Geg said:


> They also sent him a wolf head, which is now hanging in Hussie's house
> 
> Apparently Hussie's said something about not wanting to ever do a kickstarter, but that's just from a post I read on /co/ so who knows how accurate that is



Hussie could do a kickstarter. If we can raise 50k in 2 weeks I'll include the dragon Dildos in comic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 13, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> How...
> 
> Weren't the folks in the seventies _confused _when "Star Wars Episode 4" came out?



JEGUS How do you even be this culturally unaware.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice to see everyone is so supportive and understanding.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 13, 2012)

Cross let's be honest here, they're being downright kind.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

He should be grateful no one's gotten on him for liking Binks


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 13, 2012)

Watch this Crossbow.

louboutin pas cher


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Watch this Crossbow.
> 
> louboutin pas cher



Videos aren't working for me right now.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shit (Feb 13, 2012)

the trolls I'd seen before
I could've done without seeing that whisker on Jade's chin


----------



## shit (Feb 13, 2012)

I like how Gamzee is about the most attractive one


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 13, 2012)

Roxy looks like a character from Dr. Seuss

I'd say Karkat is a little better looking.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 14, 2012)

He looks really old though


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 14, 2012)

SO YOU KNOW THAT UPDATE?

Go and read or something.


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2012)

SO MANY FEELINGS AND EMOTIONS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Fucking Roxie


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 14, 2012)

Gay sea monsters


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 14, 2012)

TG: paging doctor crocker
TG: rolal to docrock 

Foreshadowing to in game role?

(I mean literal, not title)


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 14, 2012)

*LOLLIES OUTIE*

Took me while to get this joke.


Also, I like how these four 15-year-olds have more emotion and agnst that the twelve trolls combined.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 14, 2012)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Not unpaused yet.
> 
> Still a lot to do.
> 
> ...



You asshole.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 14, 2012)

> TG: mine is so sensitive it has been used to sweep the ocean floor for mythical sea monsters
> TG: turns out
> TG: all of those monsters are SO gay
> TG: truth B)



 good kid, best logs


----------



## Sylar (Feb 14, 2012)

How did we ever get by before Roxy?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Dave was almost as good lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh my god, I can't wait to see Dave-Roxy convo

TG: and then we crack up laughing cause we both know theyre fresher than your moms change of drawers and tighter than when shes wearin them
TT: Listening to you conjure imagery of my mother in her underpants is definitely keeping us buoyed high above this swirling Freudian hellhole.
TT: Well done.
TG: please its not like shes my mom i can visualize her choice ass all i want without it gettin much more than moderately uncomfortable for everyone involved 


I can imagine when they meet he'd be something like

TG: oh man if you werent technically my mom id be all over your choice ass


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 14, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> TG: oh man if you werent technically my mom id be all over your choice ass



Phrases That Are Uttered Far More Often Than They Really Should Be: Exhibit A


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

Catching up with homostuck after leaving it to pile up for god knows how long. Robo-Dirk is the best troll, period.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 14, 2012)

ZIP UP GOD TIERS



DAMMIT HUSSIE WHERE ARE THE ALPHA TEES?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 14, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Phrases That Are Uttered Far More Often Than They Really Should Be: Exhibit A



Kanaya knows best.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

Christ almighty Roxy...


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll be honest, this is easily my best and most fitting page-topper.


----------



## shit (Feb 14, 2012)

after all this build up, I'm gonna be a little disappointed if there's no sweet yaoi action come out of this


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

Bucket tier sloppy makeouts double reach around


----------



## Anasazi (Feb 14, 2012)

Hussie should expand his interests from just horses to include buffaloes as well.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 15, 2012)

Anasazi said:


> Hussie should expand his interests from just horses to include buffaloes as well.



Buffaloes aren't funny.

Except when they buffalo Buffalo buffalo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Buffalos are only funny in how easily they are killed.

(Simpsons episode where they would shoot randomly and a buffalo would die)


----------



## Anasazi (Feb 15, 2012)

Edit: lol page topper


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 15, 2012)

This reminds me.

A Whovian friend-o-mine says that the first two seasons of Dr.  WHo are too monotonous for to muddle through effectively.

Can someone synopsise (sp?) the events and concepts from "The Daleks" to the Season 2 finale? Or something?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

There is no "The Daleks" episode.

Unless you mean Dalek from season 1.

In which case, I would watch Empty Child/Doctor Dances and Bad Wolf/Parting of ways from season 1.

For Season 2 I'd watch Christmas Invasion, New Earth, Girl in the Fireplace, Rise Of Cybermen/Age of Steel, Impossible Planet/Satan Pit and Army of Ghosts/Doomsday

Those are the bare essential episodes.

(Though I would skip Idiots Lantern, Love & Monsters and Fear Her all together. They're pretty shitty episodes)

As to a summary:


*Spoiler*: _I would suggest watching the episodes I said though, spoilers_ 



Doctor does more adventures with Rose, meets another time traveler named Captain Jack Harkness (best character until Rory), goes on more adventures, goes to the future where he finds the Daleks have respawned and are preparing a fleet. The Doctor sends Rose off with the Tardis to protect her as he expects to die. Rose opens up the Tardis, seeing its core has Godmode where she turns them to dust. This would kill her so Doctor absorbs the energy. This kinda kills him but to deal with the extra energy he does the Timelord thing of regenerating (new actor becomes the doctor)

Enter David Tennant.

End of season 1

The regeneration didn't quite go right so he's kinda in a coma. Aliens invade on Christmas and until tea (he needed antioxidents) wakes him up where he goes on to fight the villain in a duel where he loses his hand (important to later seasons) but as he's still in the period after regeneration, grows a new one.

Doc and Rose go on more adventures, including to the future where some shenanigans lead to the human race being reborn, to victorian england where they rescue queen elizabeth from werewolves leading her to create Torchwood, an anti-alien taskforce and then to another dimension where they discover Cybermen, an olden doctor who villain (think the Borg of Star Trek) are being created by an evil corporation. They then want to assimilate everyone until stopped.

Later the Doctor kills Satan himself.

Finally, at the end of the season ghosts start appearing all over the world which turn out to be specters of Cybermen trying to cross over and conquer the world.

Then a group of Daleks emerge from a ship which was hiding out from the time war in the area between the dimensions (THE VOID)

Daleks fight Cybermen

Doctor then goes to stop them all by opening up the rift so all who have been in the void get sucked in. Rose is almost sucked in as well but in doing so is stuck in that other dimension (Her family is there as well, including her dead dad (who died in this universe)).

The Doctor is then forced to seal the rift meaning he won't be able to see her again.

Tear jerker end of season

Suddenly bride appears in the Tardis

WAT



End of season 2


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 15, 2012)

> Tavros from 4chords!! He learned how to walk with his hands so he evolved into a handwalker and he has children who walk with hads later (and they are part spider because of there Mom!!) on and handwalkers become the master race and people who walk on their two legs have gone instinct.


I'm going to piss myself laughing JESUS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats not how evolution works


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 15, 2012)

Now I don't want to look at that spoiler because it's full of spoilers.

I guess that's what I wanted, but still...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh adding to that list of should watch episodes "Tooth and Claw"

While kinda a meh episode, it foreshadows a bit to the season finale.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2012)

Your friend is wrong
Seasons 1 and 2 are good 



Though nothing beats season 3


Human Nature/Family of Blood <3
Blink <3
THE MOTHERFUCKING MASTER <3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

The final 6 episodes of that season were absolutely fantastic and some of my favorites. But the first 7 were piss poor.

I would put the previous season as the most consistently good season what with there only being only maybe 4 meh episodes, none of which I didn't like.


Season 1:
Great: 4 (Dalek, EmptyChild/Doctor Dances, Parting of Ways)
Good: 4 (Bad Wolf, Boomtown, World War 3, End of the World, Rose)
Meh: 3 (Unquiet Dead, Long Game, Fathers Day)
Bad: 0

Season 2:
Great: 4 (Christmas Invasion, Girl in the Fireplace, Satan Pit, Doomsday)
Good: 5 (New Earth, Rise of the Cybermen, Age of Steel, Impossible Planet, Army of Ghosts)
Meh: 2 (Tooth & Claw, School Reuinion)
Bad: 3 (Fear Her, Love&Monsters, Idiot's Lantern)

Season 3:
Great: 5 (Runaway Bride, Human Nature, Family of Blood, Blink, Utopia)
Good: 3 (Smith and Jones, Sound of Drums, Last of the Time Lords)
Meh: 3 (Shakespeare Code, Gridlock, Daleks in Manhattan)
Bad: 3 (Evolution of the Daleks, Lazarus Experiment, 42)

Season 4:
Great: 6 (Voyage of the Damned, Partners in Crime, Silence in the Library, Forest of the Dead, Turn Left, Journey's End)
Good: 4 (Fires of Pomepii, Doctor's Daughter, Unicorn and the Wasp, Stolen Earth)
Meh: 4 (Planet of the Ood, Sontaran Strategem, Poison Sky, Midnight)
Bad: 0

Season 4.5:
Great: End of Time p1&2, Waters of Mars
Good: Next Doctor
Meh: Planet of the Dead

Season 5:
Great: 4 (Eleventh Hour, Amy's Choice, The Big Bang, Flesh and Stone)
Good: 5 (Beast Below, Time of Angels, Vampires of Venice, The Lodger, Pandorica Opens)
Meh: 3 (Cold Blood, Vincent and the Doctor, Victory of the Daleks)
Bad: 1 (Hungry Earth)

Season 6:
Great: 5 (Day of the Moon, Doctor's Wife, A Good Man Goes To War, The Girl Who Waited, Wedding of River Song)
Good: 6 (The Impossible Astronaut, The Almost People, Lets Kill Hitler, The God Complex, Closing Time, Christmas Carol)
Meh: 3 (Curse of the Black Spot, Rebel Flesh, Night Terrors)
Bad: 0

If you give 2 points for every great, 1 for every good, -1 for every meh and -2 for every bad

That leaves

Season 1: 9 pts
Season 2: 5 pts
Season 3: 4 pts
Season 4: 12 pts
Season 5: 8 pts
Season 6: 13 pts


Thus I scientifically declare season 6 the best thus far followed by 4, 1, 5, 2 and 3.

DOCTOR WHO IS SRS BIZNESS


----------



## Anasazi (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm currently watching Doctor Who actually, and I'm on season 5 episode 6.  I really wouldn't recommend skipping any of the episodes.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 15, 2012)

Season four is my favourite, but I'm biased toward Donna.  Season five and six have been amazing as well.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree, season 6 was absolutely fantastic too. Very solid overall, and a great overarching storyline, I love how Moffat is using those.
However, I felt the need to change some things. Changes in bold.



Sunuvmann said:


> Season 1:
> Great: 4 (Dalek, EmptyChild/Doctor Dances, Parting of Ways)
> Good: 5 (Bad Wolf, Boomtown, World War 3, End of the World, Rose)
> Meh: 3 (Unquiet Dead, Long Game, Fathers Day)
> ...



Also I'd use a rating system of 2 for great (considering even using 3), 1 for good, 0 for meh, and -1 for bad.

So with that we'd get

S1: 13
S2: 11
S3: 15
S4: 15
S5: 12
S6: 17

So 6 > 3=4 > 1 > 5 > 2


Though the reason I picked 3 for favourite season is because most great episodes imo, as you can see, but yeah season 6 has the most overall quality 

SERIOUS BUSINESS INDEED


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 15, 2012)

> Announcement for all Homestucks!!
> 
> Hey, everyone!
> I saw this post going around and thought it was a really great idea! Now I know this can be an every day thing, but what if we chose one day that all the homestucks would wear an orange ribbon for sure?
> ...


That's kind of cute...


----------



## Pipe (Feb 15, 2012)

I know I wont find any homestuck fan where I live.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 15, 2012)

Every April 13th, I'm constantly scrying for homestucks a much as I can without being weird.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 16, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> How...
> 
> Weren't the folks in the seventies _confused _when "Star Wars Episode 4" came out?



what

This boggles my mind even more than Homestuck's plot.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2012)

Cross will never be able to live that down .


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 16, 2012)

It just boggles my mind. 

Why not have the first three be I-]I[ and the make "Star Wars 4: The Prequel Strikes Back" or something?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

Marketing       .


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 16, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Marketing       .



Pfff...


I remember as a kid, I heard all this hype over "Episode ]I[" being the "Last peice of the puzzle". I assumed it was a trilogy where the first two were out of order and this one answers all the questions.

A few years later, I see there's six movies. I'm like "Goshdang, Mr. Speilberg. You're 2 FAST 2 FURIOUS with these release speeds."


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)

when you assume, you make an ass of you and me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

So I have a friend going to MegaCon where she's cosplaying as Dirk. And discussing it, the idea came on how to do a great Lord English cosplay.

You would be on stilts with the peg leg and real leg being stilts.

The head would be fake and to do the flashing eyes you could have fake plastic eyes and then mount within the head an iPad or something that is looping the eye sequence.

The main torso would be a body suit kinda like this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKf46AlpndE[/YOUTUBE]

Given the stilts being ~1.5 feet and the head another foot, it would probably end up being about 8 feet tall.


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)

oh I'm going to megacon too~

also 
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
shit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

I would go but I have two projects due after this weekend


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)

well if you can spare one day, it's only like 20 bucks or something
I'll be there all three days~


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2012)

where is this?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

Orlando         .


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)

of course I may be underestimating how long and gangly florida is
it's probably like two or three hours from gainesville


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

No, thats about right.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _IRL Shenenigans_ 



So, remeber that Libra-Scorpio cosplay combo I was helping out?

I ask the person who is to cosplay (Scorpiotroll) more about the person who is to play (Libratroll), and guess what?

It's a guy.

He _apparently_ does it to get all the sweet FemDave's at cons (understandable).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

That's pretty brilliant.

Seen quite a few hot femedaves.


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

Shipping by a non-Homestuck fan?


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2012)

No one can resist Poseidon swag.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh god yes.

What tumblr is that?


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)

I have no answers to your questions, sunny


----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Satsuki (Feb 16, 2012)

'you put these two near each other on purpose i saw you do it'


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats pretty creepy.

Also Found the tumblr.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 16, 2012)

Fuck my life. Fuck all of our lives...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2012)

>Wake up
O SHI FLASH UPDATE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok. That was fucking badass.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2012)

Droog vs. Dirk incoming.

Also dat Condesce


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2012)

The prince is awake.

Your shit is wrecked.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahhh, I love the smell of a good update in the morning.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 17, 2012)

Dirkbot literally smacked Jake's eyes off.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2012)

Pics from the update, should anyone want.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Crossbow (Feb 17, 2012)

Prince of Hearts Boxcars


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 17, 2012)

Also, Time on my Side in a flash oh god YES.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 17, 2012)

Fuck yes this flash was so awesome.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 17, 2012)

Baby Slick


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2012)

oh god that flash, so awesome


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 17, 2012)

watchin' now



Dat Empress Dat Brobot Dat Dreamself 

Also Jake must be made of titanium or something.


----------



## Cadrien (Feb 17, 2012)

I am now 100% proud to have been wearing a Dirk set before the Flash


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 17, 2012)

Also did Roxy manage to set it to easy mode? I mean she said she did, but damn I doubt that's easy mode. Maybe she was drunk and didn't set it low enough or thought "Nah Jake can handle the bot if he really believes".


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 17, 2012)

Also how do you think Dirk compares to his bot? He's clearly capable of making a bot better than him in at least some capacity (Unbeatable rap bot), but Nothing the bot did seems too out there for Dirk to do.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2012)

Dat flash 

Dirkbot beating the crap out of Jake, Dirk being awesome and dat empress.


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2012)

Cadrien said:


> I am now 100% proud to have been wearing a Dirk set before the Flash



all the dicks in mouths go to you! 

p.s that flash was amazing and lol if any of you sick fucks got a boner from the empress walking in. I know you're out there.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2012)

I like how the camera was focused on her vagina 

(if trolls even have one)


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2012)

i've caught a sicko 

keep them cuming


----------



## Pipe (Feb 17, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like how the camera was focused on her vagina
> 
> (if trolls even have one)



oh god that reminds me a time I saw a fan art explaining trolls reproductive anatomy involving tencles (tangle buddies)


----------



## geG (Feb 17, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaayum


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 17, 2012)

Those curves are unbelievable.


Also, no talk of tentabulges. I will quit this thread forever, I swear.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2012)

My favorite parts are probably the BULLETS with Jake doing the Karkat bluh face.

And how rogue shots killed stray Tinkerbulls


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 17, 2012)

Man what did HB ever did to AH for him to go that far? 


I guess it is pretty much confirmed that when trolls grow to adulthood, their skin turns dark. 

Anyways, sick flash.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 17, 2012)

Eyeless Jake is best Jake.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2012)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Man what did HB ever did to AH for him to go that far?
> 
> 
> I guess it is pretty much confirmed that when trolls grow to adulthood, their skin turns dark.
> ...


I kinda doubt it.

Its a stylistic thing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2012)

fucking glorious flash


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 17, 2012)

The comment box to TOMS fucking exploded.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

best
page
ever


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 17, 2012)

What's not-dream-dirk doing anyway?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2012)

Was the LE/Jake poster there before?

I don't remember it :I


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, I believe someone mentioned it with the comment 'English SKAIA, shit is going down'.  On Tumblr or something...


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 17, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Was the LE/Jake poster there before?
> 
> I don't remember it :I



Yes, that was actually the most important part of that update.

Snoop unfairly overshadowed it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 17, 2012)

Today a guy dude beat the shit out of the Page of Hope
Almost exactly one year ago a lesbian killed the shit out of the Prince of Hope

Homos: 2
Hope: 0

Can you taste the rainbow??


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Today a guy dude beat the shit out of the Page of Hope
> Almost exactly one year ago a lesbian killed the shit out of the Prince of Hope
> 
> Homos: 2
> ...



yes it's quite delicious


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> Yes, that was actually the most important part of that update.
> 
> Snoop unfairly overshadowed it.



get out and think about what you've done

then comeback in

so that I can kick your ass.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Feb 18, 2012)

Guh, I still can't get over how cool Dirk is. I suppose it's natural though that Bro Strider, the man who chopped a meteor in half and was an equal match for pre-Bec Jack Noir, would be amazing in every universe.

Who knows how epic his meticulously planned love confession will be, if this is how great his spur-of-the-moment acts of badassery are? Jake would have to be RIDICULOUS levels of hetero to be able to resist this guy, and even then...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 18, 2012)

> TT: I'm afraid Dirk can't hear you right now, Jake.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 18, 2012)

THATS WHAT I THOUGHT

I was like fuck...what is it referencing...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 18, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> THATS WHAT I THOUGHT
> 
> I was like fuck...what is it referencing...



And more meta? The character HAL talks to in the movie is name is Dave. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukeHdiszZmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh I am so looking forward to the AR's convo with Dave


----------



## Didi (Feb 18, 2012)

Can't let you do that Dave


Glad to see I wasn't the only one to pick up on that


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 18, 2012)

HIS FUCKING FACE


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2012)

Dat Empress .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 18, 2012)

Slow Plat is fucking late.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 18, 2012)

Is it time to appreciate Empress's hot ass?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm dying at the fact that weburl redirects to assstuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 18, 2012)

what         url?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Slow Plat is fucking late.



Just catching up .


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh great pre scratch mindfang. As if we didn't have enough spiderbitches to deal with .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 19, 2012)

tricks and hoes, Plat


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

> noobthemusical
> This message has been deleted by Geg. Reason: don't do thatt



Sorry Geg. Uhh anyway Sunny the URL is the one in the Ladder.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh yeah the I can sense the Mad Fires.

Also that better not be pre-scratch mindfang, please be some sort of convoluted future Mindfang.

Plus if Hussie spends time on their PreScratch asses it'll suck to see a repeat of ACT 5 ACT 1, and even more when the 12 of them get horribly murder stomped.


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 19, 2012)

I think she's dead. I mean her eyes are white. I don't mind seeing pre-scratched trollian session personally though. 

However, I do hope she isn't from some kind of dream bubble from some doomed timelime, it'll be kinda lack luster because we may as well see every one else who was deceased and their alternate doomed selves. Unless she pulls a Davesprite if that happens..


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2012)

Well obviously she's dead. Otherwise she wouldn't show up in a dream bubble.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

She could be like Jake. Though yeah she's obviously dead.

I wouldn't mind dead Ancestors floating around giving words of wisdom of how they fucked up.


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay she had limegreen text, so that's UU, right?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

The hell are you on Pipe I see no limes. And also we saw UUs horns dumbass.


----------



## mali (Feb 19, 2012)

>Supersonic Robo Dirk at minimum
>The Prince is awake, your shit is wrecked
>Some version of Mindfang

Welp.


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> The hell are you on Pipe I see no limes. And also we saw UUs horns dumbass.



I'm not Pipe you blubbering mongrel


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

Well it just goes to show that even completely out of it I am a cut above you Didi.


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2012)

Just keep telling yourself that Noob


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 19, 2012)

And suddenly, I understand nothing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay well without going into Crazy mode the possibilities of who that is are

A) Pre-scratch Mindfang
B) Post-scratch Mindfang
C) A troll friend of UUs. Cause really Vriska doesn't need to be alive for her genetic Material to be used for the new trolls Race.

And learst likely
D) Vriska in weird Clothes for whatever reason.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

Now for a somewhat crazy theory. I think that UU and this Mindfang having the Suffer symbol on them could mean in their world the sufferism/Karkatism/RageofLove/FUCKism is the dominant religion and it's fashionable to wear it's stuff.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe she's dead John & Vriska's kid


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

Also Kids rankings?

Dave-Roxy
Dirk
John
Rose-Jane
Jake
Jade


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Maybe she's dead John & Vriska's kid



I would love for this to happen so much just for the Fan reaction with all the Mad Fires, all the does this mean trolls have vaginas, HEY HUSSIE WHAT IS [INSERT TROLL ANATOMY QUESTION #697689769], and for the shipping rage that would destroy tumblr.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 19, 2012)

Actually

evidence to support it being deadJohnVriska kid



Her hairstyle is partly that of John's.


----------



## mali (Feb 19, 2012)

ewwwwwww          .


----------



## Anasazi (Feb 19, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Also Kids rankings?
> 
> Dave-Roxy
> Dirk
> ...



Almost the same as mine actually.  Except for Jake.

Dave
Roxy
Dirk
Jake
John
Rose
Jane
Jade


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 19, 2012)

Roxy
Dave
Dirk
John
Rose
Jade
Jane
Jake


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay I don't know who she is but she is very cute...





> Also Kids rankings?


Dave&Rose
John
Dirk&Roxy
Jade&Jane&Jake


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 19, 2012)

Any fan name for her to find her on tumblr/DA?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 19, 2012)

Didi said:


> Okay she had limegreen text, so that's UU, right?





noobthemusical said:


> The hell are you on Pipe I see no limes. And also we saw UUs horns dumbass.





Didi said:


> I'm not Pipe you blubbering mongrel





noobthemusical said:


> Well it just goes to show that even completely out of it I am a cut above you Didi.





Didi said:


> Just keep telling yourself that Noob



                 .


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 19, 2012)

Dunno, but I titled my deviation Cerulean Scorpio  so that's what I'm calling her for now
Most people think she is Mindfang or Vriska, which I can totally see why lmfao


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 19, 2012)

I think they're morons.


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2012)

I think she's Vriska, cuz she has the "dead eyes" that ghost Aradia had, and Feferi had in the dream bubble. Implying death. Which Vriska has in spades.

She has all the death. All of it.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Feb 19, 2012)

My kid rankings:
Dave
Jade
Roxy
Dirk
Rose
Jane
John
Jake

Also, my guess is that she's pre-scratch Mindfang, and she's dead because the peaceful trolls have already lost their session. The John hair and Vriska glasses are just cute mythology gags.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm actually shocked it's taken this long for another rankings spree.


----------



## Anasazi (Feb 19, 2012)

Second last, last, last, last.  What's with all the Jake hate?   I think his gentlemanly cowboy schtick is pretty cool. :/


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 19, 2012)

Cubey said:


> I think she's Vriska, cuz she has the "dead eyes" that ghost Aradia had, and Feferi had in the dream bubble. Implying death. Which Vriska has in spades.
> 
> She has all the death. All of it.



But she had john-like hair.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

It shows how in love she is


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2012)

Also whoever it is they are at least aged the same as the kids. Since she has troll boobs


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2012)

dirk
jake
roxy
jade
dave
rose
jane
john


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2012)

if everyone's going to be fucking dead, hussie needs to give them all pupils
it cuts half the cuteness when they have dead eyes


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2012)

also the flash was pretty cool, but the thirty seconds of DD walking around nearly kills it


----------



## Omnirix (Feb 19, 2012)

It's not like I dislike the ones at the bottom. Rather, I just like the ones at the top more. Still I think Jake is pretty badass. 

Anyways,
Dave/Dirk
Jake
Roxy
John
Jane
Jade
Rose


----------



## mali (Feb 20, 2012)

Dave
Rose
Dirk
Roxy
John
Jake
Jade
Jane

Also the whole "no pupils" is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2012)

shit said:


> also the flash was pretty cool, but the thirty seconds of DD walking around nearly kills it



Every SECOND of DD walking around menacingly was critical to plot and don't you forget it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2012)

Roxy
Rose
Dirk
Jade
Dave
John
Jane 
Jake

Lalondes the best


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2012)

Dave 
Rose
Roxy
Dirk
John
Jane
Jade
Jake


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Boy, I have quite a bit to catch up on.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunny


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2012)

15 usd at megacon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2012)

Skotty said:


> Sunny


Why'd she stop? 

Also


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2012)

shit said:


> 15 usd at megacon


Hey Aubs, did you see these two?



They're friends o mah friend.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2012)

no, man those are sweet fucking costumes

most of the homestuck cosplays I saw (and there were a bunch) seemed to be phoning it in
except for this group dressed like the ancestors, and I got their picture
will post soon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2012)

Well she also dressed as Dirk on Sunday. That was Saturday.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2012)

mayyyybe I saw her then, but I don't really remember

I wish I had kept in mind who to look for, I forgot you said your friends were going
and then the flash exploded discussion itt so I kept away for fear of spoilage


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2012)

Skotty said:


> Sunny



Seeing her without the make up kinda breaks the charm


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 20, 2012)

I saw a lot of photos of Homestuck cosplayers from megacon. There were probably a hundred. *___*


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2012)

yeah they were definitely the series most represented
I was in the vendor area mostly so I'm sure I missed some


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2012)

^ they got an asian to be handmaid.

*licks lips*


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2012)

dat redglare


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2012)

Is Dolorosa a dude?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2012)

uh yeah? trap is a trap


----------



## Pipe (Feb 20, 2012)

lol fat handmaid and redglare is best one of the group


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2012)

Like Coalesce myself.


----------



## AspiringMathematician (Feb 20, 2012)

@ the update:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oh Jane. Poor, poor Jane. Oh, the bittersweet irony of it all!

But my mind wanders away from weeping inconsolably because of Jane's FACE in that last panel. Seriously, could it be any more ridiculous?

Also Brobot what are you doing oh nooooooooo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly didn't get the Jane stuff.

I thought she liked him?

Or maybe like Roxy I was wrong. :I


----------



## AspiringMathematician (Feb 20, 2012)

From what I could tell, she did (and still does) like Jake, buuuuut when confronted about it...totally missed her chance. Hence the "WTF?" face.

R.I.P. SS Jane/Jake we hardly knew ye


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2012)

This is the first time I see a guy pulling the friend zone card.


----------



## geG (Feb 20, 2012)

Jane got nervous and fucked up basically


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2012)

But whats with her face?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> But whats with her face?


 
The face of she realized that she fucked up. Hence the WTF bubble.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Feb 20, 2012)

Jane really dropped the ball on that one. Oh well, it looks like a dead alien girl is going to win the Jakestakes.

Edit: It could really done without the duh part, as it is kind of misleading. When you mess up an confession, duh is last thing going through your mind


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2012)

Dead alien girl is kinda his granddaughter though. 

(Ascribes to the DeadJohnxVriska's daughter theory)


Also I'm liking how this thread is getting more people :33


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Dead alien girl is kinda his granddaughter though.
> 
> (Ascribes to the DeadJohnxVriska's daughter theory)



At this point I wouldn't try to think about it too hard .


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2012)

And now the ball is in Dirk's court .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2012)

Even if DirkJake is a thing for a while, I still believe DirkGamz is the inevitable pairing.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh god that sounds highly plausible.


----------



## Cadrien (Feb 21, 2012)

I made a thing 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2012)

That is very Concksucky cad.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2012)

MindFang/Vriska/Newspidertroll can be dead and still put a wrench in shipping oh Spiderbitch when will you 8rakeeeeeeee out


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2012)

Also Roxy may or may not be in danger from Crocker corp flesh puppets.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha confirmed to still be on Novice, Jegus I wonder what it's highest level will be.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2012)

PAGE TOPPER


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2012)

Pasta fucking everywhere


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahaha that is priceless .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh god the awkward is overpowering


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor, poor, Jane. No one deserves what you're going through.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 21, 2012)

So, do we have odds on how likely Jane is sabotaging herself as a result of the tiara's subliminal messages?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2012)

It's a possibility but teenage awkwardness is so much funnier.


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

Jake needs someone to be the man in the relationship


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2012)

> GT: Thats aces. Jane youre a sweetheart.
> GT: So as i was saying.
> GT: I cant help but feel like all this stuff going on with dirk like his responders mind games and his brobots mysterious and brutal hazings...
> GT: Are all like...
> ...



Fan arts are gonna explode now.



> GT: But my thought process sort of went like this.
> GT: Hes been my best friend forever and ive always liked him a lot as a bro.
> GT: And years ago i used to joke around with him that we would probably be totally into each other if he was a girl.
> GT: But of course that was before i started to realize he was probably serious about those feelings for me regardless.
> ...



Good gravy...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2012)

Bitch please

The fanart has been exploding since the possibility was first mentioned.


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

I had this way before this update


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

but this was the one I was going to photofuckit to get


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Bitch please
> 
> The fanart has been exploding since the possibility was first mentioned.



The possibility now caught on fire.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2012)

Let Spidertroll Hatred 2012 commence.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 21, 2012)

Implying the hatred for spidertrolls has ever died down in the slightest.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

> GT: Maybe i was being kind of unfair to him in the first place?
> GT: I mean by saying we would be a good match only if he was a girl.
> GT: Like is that last condition there really all THAT important?
> GT: Does that make sense?
> GG: Hmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SMH English wants to get his ass pounded by a meteor buster.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2012)

Anon from HSG said:
			
		

> The PRINCE of heart going after the Page of HOPE
> 
> Jegus Hussie are you even trying to be subtle?



Plat how would you feel about his return


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor Jane


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2012)

PRINCE of heart, page of HOPE

Just like the former, those two halves will never be together again


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 21, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> PRINCE of heart, page of HOPE
> 
> Just like the former, those two halves will never be together again


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2012)

>Skooter actually laughing at our Eridan jokes instead of getting mad

Holy shit. Tis a glorious day indeed


----------



## geG (Feb 21, 2012)

The Hope player friendzoned the Life player

Eridan's revenge


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2012)

Only cause she rejected him


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a LOT to catch up on, apparently.


----------



## mali (Feb 21, 2012)

lol at jane


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2012)

Crossbow said:


> I have a LOT to catch up on, apparently.


Read, bitch.


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder if putting this much emphasis on sexuality is Hussie's way of sending a more-than-subtle social message. I don't get why he's doing this whole pairing thing, because it really isn't all that intersting, but knowingg Hussie, it'll probably be part of some insane Chekov's Gun later.


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

fear not cubey, I'm sure impressing the likes of you is #1 on his priorities list


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2012)

shit said:


> fear not cubey, I'm sure impressing the likes of you is #1 on his priorities list



It's funny how MSPA fans' response when faced with any sort of criticism is always "ITS HUSSIES COMIC, NOT URZ"


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

well

that is how it is


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

he has a full time job, a full time girlfriend, and makes this awesome comic in his spare time and makes no money off it

yeah, def his comic not urz


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> It's funny how MSPA fans' response when faced with any sort of criticism is always "ITS HUSSIES COMIC, NOT URZ"



He knows the yaoi fangirls buy his shit. Fan service is fan service. Plus he is from Massachusetts and is an artist. I'm sure he has gay friends or associates and as such has no problem portraying them in his story. 

Oh and the trolls were all about sexuality for a good bit. -_- ....

@Shit

I thought he made profit from ads and the selling of merchandise? If he doesn't make money this whole project would seem insane, especially considering how large the fanbase has become.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2012)

shit said:


> he has a full time job, a full time girlfriend, and makes this awesome comic in his spare time and *makes no money off it*
> 
> yeah, def his comic not urz



Hmm what about all the shirts, hoodies, albums, books and other shit?


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

Pipe said:


> Hmm what about all the shirts, hoodies, albums, books and other shit?



it goes to starving african babies


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 21, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Skooter actually laughing at our Eridan jokes instead of getting mad
> 
> Holy shit. Tis a glorious day indeed



Now, I'll only get mad if you insult One Piece.


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

he's always made it seem like it all goes into keeping mspa afloat
all that bandwidth isn't cheap
the albums goes to the musicians

of course no one knows hussie's checkbook except hussie


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

Dude he has to be making some aight bank. I see kids on my campus with mspa hoodies and shit all the time...

the series has a shit ton of fans and you never see a disclaimer on the mspa site saying "donate to help keep the site afloat" or " please dont disable ads its the only source of income" lol


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

maybe so
he still has a job tho
he wouldn't if he was rolling in it
or rather this would be his job


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2012)

He really should just do a kick starter. Dude could raise at least a million.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

shit said:


> maybe so
> he still has a job tho
> he wouldn't if he was rolling in it
> or rather this would be his job



maybe he is saving up money...thats what i would do if i owned that site on teh side


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

well he's building a legacy
he'll sell the rights eventually to a tv show, I'm sure
and also he's pad a fucking impressive resume if he wanted to branch into comics or get something published


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

Problem sleuth fully animated with voice acting on Adult Swim....

some day


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

actually fuck comics
he could pitch or script write tv shows and movies


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

even a cartoon series on comedy central would be welcomed.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2012)

Considering how often he moves, all that money must go into buying his homes. 

Then he gets bored, torches the place, and moves again.


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2012)

shit said:


> well
> 
> that is how it is





shit said:


> he has a full time job, a full time girlfriend, and makes this awesome comic in his spare time and makes no money off it
> 
> yeah, def his comic not urz



Terrific. When you put something that you created out there for an audience, people will have thoughts on it, regardless of whether or not you make money off it. I don't really care if he's "trying to impress me" or not, this fan service/shipping phase is uninteresting, unless he's trying some weird plot shit with it. In which case, nvm.

Opinions are a thing too 



RemChu said:


> He knows the yaoi fangirls buy his shit. Fan service is fan service. Plus he is from Massachusetts and is an artist. I'm sure he has gay friends or associates and as such has no problem portraying them in his story.
> 
> Oh and the trolls were all about sexuality for a good bit. -_- ....



Meh, don't really care about the gayness, I just don't understand why he's trying to underline it so much, There's like 10 lines under _gay_ right now.


----------



## AspiringMathematician (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, if you're wondering about why he's emphasizing the fact that Dirk's attracted to dudes, and the fact that Jake might be up for a relationship with a dude, it's because a bunch of dudebros put so much time and energy into arguing "well OBVIOUSLY dirk and/or jake can't like dudes because they're MANLY and MANLY men aren't gay so Dirk is obviously bi/Jake is just panromantic heterosexual"

Oh, Homestuck fandom. 

Stop it. Stop that right now. 

And to the best of my recollection, he made a post on his Tumblr explaining that he was putting a bunch of shipping stuff in Act 6 primarily to piss non-shippers off.


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

you see cubey?
it is all about you after all


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 21, 2012)

> "well OBVIOUSLY dirk and/or jake can't like dudes because they're MANLY and MANLY men aren't gay so Dirk is obviously bi/Jake is just panromantic heterosexual"
> 
> Oh, Homestuck fandom.


I knew they were idiots before but Jesus


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh thank god. I'm glad that fucking painful convo is over.


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm glad jane x jake is dead

they seemed more like siblings


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

also it disappoints me that he's not using his roleplaying anymore

*two pistols and a wink*
*fumbles for kerchief*
etc


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2012)

*       wonk            *


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Pipe (Feb 21, 2012)

shit said:


> also it disappoints me that he's not using his roleplaying anymore
> 
> *two pistols and a wink*
> *fumbles for kerchief*
> etc



Actually that makes me happy I hate his fucking roleplay and lol that comic made me laugh maybe because I'm slightly drunk


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2012)

shit said:


> you see cubey?
> it is all about you after all



It.. doesn't have to be. :33

Would you like that, shit? Do you want it to be about you? You have all my attention


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2012)

Pipe said:


> Actually that makes me happy I hate his fucking roleplay and lol that comic made me laugh maybe because I'm slightly drunk



ya roleplay is gayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I think you're all neglecting something very important here

which is

who will get post 10,000


----------



## A r a d i a (Feb 22, 2012)

Is this thread almost over yet?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 22, 2012)

we got quite a few more posts to go


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Feb 22, 2012)

I already know that Hussie is not going rush through the Jakestakes and that it was going to smidge bitter for the person who lost, but this has turned out more painful than I imagined.  Honestly, I don't care who Jake windups with and won't mind if Dirk can seal the deal. But I having a feeling this isn't sudden death on round one and Dirk will punt it back into Jane court for more awkwardness.


----------



## A r a d i a (Feb 22, 2012)

I can tell - even more when Homestuck is nowhere near the end


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Everyone will pair off eventually.

So tentatively there is Dave-Jade, Karkat-Terezi (those two of course could swap), John-Rose (what with spidertroll being dead), Sollux-Aradia.

This leaves Kanaya and Gamzee as the odd ones out.

And as Kanaya is more disposed to females than bisexuality that's out.

Now we have the 4+ new kids. Dirk-Jake can't happen or for long because there's another remainder. Dirk-Gamz seems most likely.

So of course Jake-Jane will eventually happen.

Whats weird is Roxy seems to want the dick. So Kanaya-Roxy seems less plausible than Kan-Rose.

John-Roxy would be weird though...

I mean I would love the shit out of that pairing.

But it'd be weird.

We need spidertroll back. That way she could either lez with Kan or go with John. Made things much simpler.


----------



## A r a d i a (Feb 22, 2012)

Favorite pairing would be Aradia with Sollux

Want to see the new trolls and the Black Queen - A.K.A Her Imperious Condenscension


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Everyone will pair off eventually.



I read this first line and stopped reading/caring.

Shipping is for girls.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 22, 2012)

Shipping is everything and nothing.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Feelings and emotions are the core of every true homestuck fan rem.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

"When it comes to children who ain't quite been offed yet, you've got sixth sense." Jack is the best forever.


----------



## mali (Feb 22, 2012)

Aradia and Sollux, shipping at its finest.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Anything besides Equius X Aradia is unacceptable. That is just too hilariously fucked up of a dynamic.

Sollux is boring and dull, perfect partner for Feferi .


----------



## A r a d i a (Feb 22, 2012)

I dislike Equius. . . I can't see him with anyone or doing anything good


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Equius exists to be a weirdo that makes everyone uncomfortable. That's what makes him great.


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2012)

Homestuck - making EVERYONE a shippingfag since 1869


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2012)

I do believe shipping is a requirement to enter the Homestuck fandom.


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the dead will rise and fuck up everyone's ship charts

except john x rose and dave x jade, which seem to be the only canon


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

shit said:


> I'm pretty sure the dead will rise and fuck up everyone's ship charts
> 
> except john x rose and dave x jade, which seem to be the only canon



The dead better rise .


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 22, 2012)

shit said:


> I'm glad jane x jake is dead
> 
> they seemed more like siblings



Meh I think it's obvious that they are bound to get together at the end.




shit said:


> I'm pretty sure the dead will rise and fuck up everyone's ship charts
> 
> except john x rose and dave x jade, which seem to be the only canon



I dunno about John X Rose. Really at this point Vriska X John has more going for it...

But I totally agree with Jade X Dave. You can like fucking feel it. And IIRC there are a few lines in a way early convo that implies Dave was gonna try asking her out.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 22, 2012)

Also Prospit has some shit Tier security




 You just knew you hadn't finished the job. 

 When it comes to children who ain't quite been offed yet, you've got sixth sense.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2012)

The best ship is friendship.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2012)

> When it comes to children who ain't quite been offed yet, you've got sixth sense.



Oh Jack.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2012)

Sylar said:


> The best ship is friendship.



You mean like what happened with Jane & Jake?


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Meh I think it's obvious that they are bound to get together at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man they were raised as siblings in beta world
I am so disgust

dead vriska already has dead john so


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 22, 2012)

> Everyone will pair off eventually.
> 
> So tentatively there is Dave-Jade, Karkat-Terezi (those two of course could swap), John-Rose (what with spidertroll being dead), Sollux-Aradia.


Good choices.


----------



## AspiringMathematician (Feb 22, 2012)

But...why does everyone have to pair off??

oh whatever if everyone has to pair off then PATRONSHIPPINGx4 COMBO 5EVER
And Aradia/Sollux is good too.
also nepeta/tavros and gamzee/equius

Also, dang, Jane! You are REALLY shooting yourself in the foot here! And R.I.P. Brobot. But hey, at least Jane's about to get started playing the game now!

Thoughts on server-client chains? I'm hoping for Jane-->Roxy-->Jake-->Dirk-->Jane, but it might well be the boy-girl-boy-girl pattern from the beta kids.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I ship them

in separate boxes


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

AspiringMathematician said:


> But...why does everyone have to pair off?.


Because there have been no indications (except auspitizings) of menage trois.

And only Eridan is allowed to be ronery.


I'm expecting it to be Jane->Dirk->Roxy->Jake


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 22, 2012)

Still haven't caught up.

MSPaint is still blocked, but Tumblr isn't (what), and it _seems_ that _someone_ got friendzoned and Jake is questioning/exploring his sexuality.

...I'm not sure I trust this synopsis?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Oi, where'd you leave off Cross? We can paste it here.

Also can you view images from the site? e.g. will we have to rehost?


----------



## A r a d i a (Feb 22, 2012)

What I want to see more than pairings - I want to see the fight of their lives

There could be a possibility of all the Ancestors coming back to life


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 22, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oi, where'd you leave off Cross? We can paste it here.
> 
> Also can you view images from the site? e.g. will we have to rehost?



 Prince of Heart: Rise Up was my last page seen.

Hussie-Sanctorum was my last post.

I can view a _few _images on this site.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

> *Jake: Level up. *
> * 	 			That absurd drubbing earned you another rung on your echeladder. One  of the steeper prices you've had to pay for a bit of ladder climbing,  but in the end you suppose it was all worth it to be able to bask in the  glory and prestige of the PETER PANACHE rung. You guess? Who are you  kidding, you don't have a clue what that even means.  			*





> *Jake: Pester Dirk. *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Pesterlog_
> 
> ...





> *==> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Pesterlog_
> 
> ...





> *==> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Pesterlog_
> 
> ...



fgvnkrkgvnkwjefne


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you see the page images?

If so I'll continue with the next update.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fapfapfapfap_


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 22, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Can you see the page images?
> 
> If so I'll continue with the next update.



I cannot see the images, but I'll probably go to the library later or something.


----------



## King Hopper (Feb 22, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Anything besides Equius X Aradia is unacceptable. That is just too hilariously fucked up of a dynamic.
> 
> Sollux is boring and dull, perfect partner for Feferi .


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 22, 2012)

> Sollux is boring and dull, perfect partner for Feferi .


I ship this, but for different reasons.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

Sollux isn't nearly as dull as Eridan


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty much.

Eridan was a total boring and just generally bad character. Until he found SCIENCE.

Then he became interesting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2012)

His character was being a jerk.....same with vriska....
they really deserve no fans


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

It wasn't even that he was a jerk. I mean Vriska was a bitch, but she received development.. This guy just started killing people because he couldn't handle getting rejected by everyone around him.. And then got killed by a lesbo vampire lol. Horrible character.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

I just realized oh hey Cubey's back


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, caught up.

That was the most painful experience the internet has ever given me.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 22, 2012)

SO AWKWARD.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

YUP

God I'm glad it's over.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 22, 2012)

Also, looks like I'll miss the final page action.

...D;


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 22, 2012)

As much as I love shipping I couldn't give less of a shit about the Dirk/Jake/Jane triangle. Oops.


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm just in it for the buttsecks


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Speaking of which, I saw this today and lol'd.



Cuz like...flashtep buttsecks...


----------



## geG (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking back on Eridan in retrospect I like him a lot more than I did when I was reading it normally



Seriously how is this not completely hilarious


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> I just realized oh hey Cubey's back



Sup Sunno 

Jegus how long will it take to get to 10k.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

At this rate I'll have to spam through it.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

oh wait look at that


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't rush it. It should come naturally.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

It'll take 3 months, but ok 

Let's wait it out.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 22, 2012)

Ahh reminds me of when I used to spam Bya's FC a long time ago...so nostalgic.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think anyone's beaten Abi's spam of the HxH FC

so many posts in a row

even I haven't beaten it yet


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty much any Blender agony has beaten that record. The highest was 30 pages or something.


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2012)

Geg said:


> Looking back on Eridan in retrospect I like him a lot more than I did when I was reading it normally
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously how is this not completely hilarious





> FTC: THAT'S KICKIN THE WICKED MOTHERFUCKIN MISINFORMATION, MY BROTHER.
> FTC: i'm as chill as all what's can be.


 

I miss gamzee's alls


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh god

Dirk-Gamz convo would be fucking magnificent.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh god
> 
> Dirk-Gamz convo would be fucking magnificent.



it'll happen eventually

I hope


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh god
> 
> Dirk-Gamz convo would be fucking magnificent.



More like Robo-Dirk-Gamz convo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Dirk'll take the lower case, AR will take the caps.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

Dirk/Karkat convo would be interesting as well


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

That's another reason for Dirk-Gamz. Since Dirk is the only one who can keep up with Gamz.

They'd be fucking so fast all anyone would see is the blur


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Cubey said:


> It wasn't even that he was a jerk. I mean Vriska was a bitch, but she received development.. This guy just started killing people because he couldn't handle getting rejected by everyone around him.. And then got killed by a lesbo vampire lol. Horrible character.



Cubey having a misinformed and totally wrong opinion?

Shocking.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Everything about Eridan was a total joke.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2012)

Eridian = Harry Potter x aquaman x north korean craziness


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Cubey having a misinformed and totally wrong opinion?
> 
> Shocking.



1/2             .


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Everything about Eridan was a total joke.



Wow Sunny you sure showed me .


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Cubey said:


> 1/2             .



How cute cubert trying to beat a dead horse.

I mean I know you love horsecocks cubert but this is taking it a bit too far don't you think ?


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

Platinum said:


> How cute cubert trying to beat a dead horse.
> 
> I mean I know you love horsecocks cubert but this is taking it a bit too far don't you think ?



cut
split
rip
tear

Doin anything for you? 
Tears possibly welling up?


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2012)

eridan at least made wwavves

for all kanaya's and terezi's exposure, the only things they've done that's really affected things is kill other trolls


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Cubey said:


> cut
> split
> rip
> tear
> ...



I thought you horse lovers were supposed to be about friendship not shitty black rom attempts .



shit said:


> eridan at least made wwavves
> 
> for all kanaya's and terezi's exposure, the only things they've done that's really affected things is kill other trolls



Lol nautical puns.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Hussie posted more answers to his tumblr.



> “We know that Dirk has a genuine fondness towards Rainbow Dash. What are your thoughts on Friendship is Magic? Do you enjoy the show, or did you only include the cyan pegasus for the sake of humor?”
> 
> I’ve seen like one episode. It’s nicely done, but it’s a damn show for kids. I do some silly shit with my spare time but I am not a child. Some people think this makes Dirk a “brony.” I think it’s more that he really does watch it and evaluate it for whatever studious purposes he has, but just happens to like that one pony unironically. A brony does not this a dude make.



Hussie does not approve of your lifestyle cubert.

Lol some moron asked him if prospit and derse have architecture inspired by Anor Londo from Dark Souls . Yeah cause that totally came first.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

> “Wow this question is silly, BUT DO ADULT FEMALE TROLLS WEAR BRAS? Or do they not have meat sacs on their chests?”
> 
> Whatever it is they wear, they probably don’t call them bras. They probably call them something ridiculous like heft satchels or protrusion hammocks. Bulbhuggers?
> 
> ...



Heh       .


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Thread is coming to an end I see .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

And with that, we'll be having Thread VI, Return of the Quality


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

It shall be a new legacy that we'll build for this thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

[/thread]


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Sunny trying to jack the thread smh.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

This thread belongs to the prince of hope.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2012)

That was episode 4


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 22, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

